# Official Sanyo HT32744/HT30744 thread



## TH3_FRB

A new thread for anyone interested in sharing information about the Sanyo 32" and 30" HD televisions. Please, no political, marketing, or otherwise off-topics posts. The purpose of this thread to inform potential buyers of the good and bad as well as for current owners to discuss problems and solutions and to post honest, objective reviews. You can find 67 pages (1339 posts) on these sets in the original master thread which was apparently locked due to reasons I won't go into...but if you read the last page or two I'm sure you'll figure it out.


Original thread: Incredible new Sanyo 32" Flat Screen HDTV


----------



## TH3_FRB

TheTonik- If you're out there, I'm replying to your post from the original thread about the green bands when watching DVDs through your Xbox.


You said:

*1. Im using Monster component cables.

2. My DVD player is my Xbox

3. I pre-ordered a Samsung DVD player (DVD-HD941) that will be released (hopefully) this week, and I will be connecting it to the tv via HDMI. Think that will solve the problem?*


Seems strange to me that you only get the green bands when playing a DVD even though you use the same unit and component connection to game. Have you tried an s-video connection to see if the problem goes away? I'd also try different component cables...and also any settings on the Xbox that might change the output.


The Sammy HD941 should be a very nice DVD player...but it looks like you'll be the first to try it wit the Sanyo...report back on your results.


----------



## crawdad62

I didn't find out about this set due to this board but it certainly made my choice in buying it. I walked into Super Walmart and saw all the HD sets and this one just popped out at me. Then I looked at the price and thought it was pretty good until I found it had an onboard tuner and I was stoked. I did a little research and found this site and read through the "monster" thread and it was a sealed deal. I even mentioned it to a buddy and he bought one too.


Anyway I've had it a few days now and I'm in no way an videophile but I know a little. I don't have any HD programming. I'm on DirecTV and I"m not sure about going that way. I live about 50 from a TV market so I'm assuming I'll need a fairly good antenna to receive it.


I have my DirecTV Tivo hooked to the TV with composite cables. I wanted to use S-Video (no component on the D Tivo) but it looks like poop. Through the RCA it's stellar. Any ideas why? The cable is the one that came with the D Tivo but I find it hard to believe it's that poor.


I do have my DVD player hooked through component video but it's not progressive scan so I'm sure it would be better, correct? It (DVD) is unbelievable! I'd be hard pressed to think it could get any better. Yes or no?


My Directv channels are wonderful (even if they're not HD).


So I guess I have some questions. One is there something I could try that I'm not doing to get a better picture using S-Video on the DirecTV Tivo? Secondly would I really gain by getting a PS DVD player? Also I have a couple of questions I haven't addressed. Picture size. Is Normal only a 4:3? Or does normal mean whatever the native display of the signal is? I assume it's only a 4:3. I put a DVD in and it shows as 4:3 in this setting even if my DVD player is set to 16:9 and the movie is widescreen. I would also assume that to view DVD's I need it in Full correct? The other is are anamorphic DVD's the only ones that will actually fill the screen? I'm asking about the 30" widescreen model of course.


Well that's about it. All in all I'm very happy with this TV. It's my first HDTV and I doubt I would have gone that route if it weren't for this set. I really don't know much about HDTV but I've learned a lot here reading through everything. Thanks to everyone here. I'm pretty excited about getting OTA HD........except putting up an ugly antenna that I thought was a thing of the past


----------



## ghoulie

TH3_FRB, thanks for starting this thread!


I have read all the posts from the other thread concerning the Sanyo HT 30744/32744. I have the HT30744 and find it to be a decent deal. However, it does have one flaw. There is a tilt issue. My screen is tilted towards the left and is very obvious especially when watching letter-box. I know that in the initial thread there was no way to correct tilt, at least in the service menu. I was just hoping that all of our options for correcting tilt issues were exhausted. I don't want to return my set if there is a fix for the tilt out there.


----------



## buzzly

ghoulie


Check page 17 in the service manual provided by Strickland and see if your screen tilting problem is actually one of the pincushion problems which can be corrected through service menu. Tilting as in one side of the screen is noticeably higher than the other is very unusual. May be it is the AFC angle pincushion problem.


----------



## TH3_FRB

Seems as though the tilt issue only effects the 30". I know there are minor geometry issues with the 32" but those are really inconsequential...you only see it when you have 4:3 upconverted content in letterbox mode and the pillar bars on the side show a very slight wave...once you zoom to full-screen the edges are no longer visible. You might want to consider exchanging the 30" for the 32"...you get virtually the same size 16:9 picture and a larger 4:3 picture...all you lose is the cool factor of a widescreen.


----------



## teststrips

I have a question about these TV's, that I can't find an answer to (i may have missed something in the extrordinarily long original post)


I am leaning toward the 32 inch model because

"With regular broadcasts a 30" WS TV was equivalent to a 24" or so TV.

With widescreen broadcasts a 32" is equivalent to a 29" TV so you do not lose that much. "


over 80% of my watching is normal, analogue cable, so the 32 inch seems like a better option.


So I actually get to my REAL question:


I plan on attaching the 32 inch to my HTPC via a DVI - HDMI converter cable. Since HDTV signals are meant for widescreen, will the image -

a) leave black bands above below the picture while viewing signals from my HTPC

b) Distort the image/ stretch it to fit

c) Just send a high resolution 4:3 signal over the HDMI connector (is this possible?)

d) You forgot something - here's a better solution.


----------



## TH3_FRB

The image on your set fed through DVI from your HTPC will be in whatever aspect ratio your content is...the same as on your computer monitor. True HD and widescreen DVD content will give black bars top and bottom. If you're sending HD OTA broadcasts from an HD tuner card then you'll get 16:9 on your television...same with widescreen DVD (although it could be 2.35:1 or 1.85:1). If you are watching a 4:3 DVD from your computer then you'll have a 4:3 picture on the tv. If you're just surfing the web, you'll have the same 4:3 picture you would on your computer monitor.


----------



## dakguy

Just purchased a Sanyo 32744. The picture is absolutely gorgeous, especially on HD OTA. I did notice on the HD OTA channels that the screen is bowed inward ever so slightly on the top and bottom of the 16x9 picture. If this is an easy thing to fix I would attempt to do it, but the newer TVs just dont have the screws in the back like the old ones did!!! (lol) Ive read about getting in to the service menu to fix problems like this but wouldnt want to try unless I had specific manual or instructions to follow. Again, it is ever so slight, but if I could perfect it.....


The optical digital audio output on the back is great for feeding sound to my receiver. Makes the Olympics come to life!! Very satisfied with this TV for the price and its features. My wife even liked it, and she mostly could care less about av stuff. The 4:3 format is great for the dish and old Winnie the Pooh videos the kids have, plus the added bonus of being able to have a HiDef picture about the same as a 30" wide screen. A great compromise and all I had to do was modify my entertainment center slightly!! Overall, a GREAT value for a TV.


OH, Ive notice that since this forum changed names, that a lot of posters have been lost. Hope they come back and we can glean info from them about this great TV. I know I read all the posts when I was considering the purchase of this unit and it convinced me I was making the right decision!!


----------



## buzzly

dakguy:


Your geometry problem is classic pincushion problem. But because you do anything, lower the brightness and contrast/Brightness/sharpness to around 40%/60%/20%. That alone should fix big part of the pincushion problem.


Download graystrickland's Sanyo Service Manual (link is in the other BIG thread) and check page 17 in the manual to identify the actual type of pincushion problem, then do the adjustment. I did mime in less than 2 mintues by eyeballing.



http://www.slf.us/sanyo.pdf (manual here)

http://www.slf.us/sanyo_servicemanual_page5.pdf easier to read page 5


----------



## TH3_FRB

Here are a few bits from the original thread that might be helpful to folks.


Specs:

Integrated HD Tuner w/ QAM (Page 17 of the manual)

HDMI input

2 Component Inputs

2 S-Video/AV inputs

1 Optical Audio Out

1 Analog audio out

2 Tuner PIP

Analog tuner for cable

3D Y/C Comb Filter


Sanyo HT32744: http://www.sanyo.com/entertainment/t...?productID=905 


Sanyo HT30744: http://www.sanyo.com/entertainment/t...?productID=904 


Owner's manual: http://www.sanyo.com/entertainment/t...30744_4417.pdf 


Sercive manual: http://hinome.net/images/sanyo.pdf


----------



## teststrips




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by TH3_FRB_
> *The image on your set fed through DVI from your HTPC will be in whatever aspect ratio your content is...the same as on your computer monitor. True HD and widescreen DVD content will give black bars top and bottom. If you're sending HD OTA broadcasts from an HD tuner card then you'll get 16:9 on your television...same with widescreen DVD (although it could be 2.35:1 or 1.85:1). If you are watching a 4:3 DVD from your computer then you'll have a 4:3 picture on the tv. If you're just surfing the web, you'll have the same 4:3 picture you would on your computer monitor.*



so coming from my HTPC will I be able to send an 800x600 or 1024x768 resolution to this TV? or am I stuck with 480i??


----------



## AranC23

I am trying to configure my GeForce4 Ti4200 correctly to connect to my HT32744 via a DVI-HDMI cable. Everything works except that I don't really know what values to use for the VertRefresh and HorizSync.


Am I right in assuming the Vertical Refresh should 59.94?

I can't find anywhere in the service manual what range of values is acceptable for this. All computer monitor manuals have this info. (Not that it matters much any more as it is usually probed.)


If you haven't guessed yet, I'm using linux (and hence XFree86.) The refresh and sync values aren't strictly required (it assumes a HorizSync of 15.00-46.00kHz and a VertRefresh of 59.00-61.00Hz.) However, these values restrict which "modes" are valid so I'm wondering if I'd have more options (possibly fewer of course) if I really knew what ranges were valid for this unit.


Hopefully I just missed it in the manual and someone can point it out to me.


Thanks,

Aran


----------



## AranC23




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by teststrips_
> *so coming from my HTPC will I be able to send an 800x600 or 1024x768 resolution to this TV? or am I stuck with 480i??*



I'm not quite sure how you got that out of the post you quoted but the aspect ratio has little or nothing to do with the resolution of the display.


I currently am setup to send 1280x720 (720p) to my HT32744 through a DVI-HDMI cable from my GeForce4 Ti4200 card. There may be better options and I'm still tinkering with it. The interesting this is that because the resolution used is 16:9 in aspect but the physical display is 4:3. This means that I had explicitly tell the software I use (MythTV) not to pillarbox standard 4:3 material. I think it assumed that because the pixel ratio was 16:9 that the display must also be 16:9.


You may not be able to get "standard" pc resolutions to work though. In general you're better off sending something like a standard HDTV resolution.


In other words, you're not stuck with 480i, unless you're using the standard composite inputs of course!


----------



## investor27

Hi guys! It's a good idea to start this new thread, TH3_FRB. I have a question for all on this great TV set. I just moved to Orlando, and am about to get Time Warner Cable (through Bright House Cable) and was wondering if Time Warner will be providing component input or DVI cables or do I have to buy them myself?

Is there a discernable difference between a signal by DVI or Component cables? Thanks.


----------



## dakguy

Buzzly:


Thanks for the info. Is there a link for the 32"? The link is for the 30" widescreen and the bow info is completely opposite of what it would be for the 32". Thanks!!


----------



## buzzly

Unfortunely the 32" service manual is not available. I was assuming the "NO. ITEM"-- 11A, 11D, 11F, 120, 11B, 11C would be the same for both the 30" and 32".


Also, it is well documented that the default brightness and sharpness are too high, causing bowing on the edge of the screen. Try to lower that first.

BTW, if you know "the bow info" is completely opposite, can you still adjust it accordingly?




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dakguy_
> *Buzzly:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. Is there a link for the 32"? The link is for the 30" widescreen and the bow info is completely opposite of what it would be for the 32". Thanks!!*


----------



## Sammy_473W

I hope I'm in the minority when it comes to my experience with the HT30744. I went and bought it last night at Walmart, set it up and then a huge disappointment: the TV won't even power up. I could hear a click when I press the power button but nothing else. I promptly returned the set and now my confidence in this set has been shattered. This TV was going to be a replacement for a 32" Sanyo that died after 4 years of service, which is not exactly the best testimony for reliability.


----------



## ilmonello7

Great TV, I am a comcast customer and the built-in tuner is picking up a couple of channels without a STB. Only proble is, there is a tremendous audio delay. Anyway to fix this, or is this only solved with the STB?


Thanks


----------



## 4K display

I am very happy with my 30", a breakthrough product as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Old7

I have been looking for a small HDTV. This looks like it will fit the bill. I had a hard time spending too much money.


-Old7


----------



## LugNutX

I'm still debating between the 30" and 32" - what is the general consensus on the fill-screen modes for 4:3 content on the 16:9? I am not a fan of stretched images, so the "full" mode is probably out, but how are the other two zooms?


Secondly, I was told that the widescreen has a 16:9 native display, but the 4:3 will have to downconvert to display the same image, and quality will be lost. But, it is my impression that the 4:3 has vertical compression, thus making the difference between the 30" and 32" only a matter of preference?


I do not know how much HD content I will be able to pick up (with either OTA or through cable), and I do watch quite a bit of SD analog channels now. On the other hand, I also watch movies fairly often, so I'm still torn between which set to buy.


There were some posts on the other thread regarding a few of these issues, but they were never really addressed completely. What are your thoughts on these things? Thanks!


----------



## 4K display

This might help;
http://www.cavecreations.com/tv2.cgi 


Only you can decide 4x3 or 16x9.


----------



## crawdad62

I have the 30"WS model and have a question. I have a outdoor UHF on the digital input. I also have DirecTV and I'm using it on Video 1. For some reason the S-Video is terrible compared to the composite. Any ideas why? Would I be better served using coax and going to the analog input?


Thanks,

Joel


----------



## Skallywag




> _Originally posted by buzzly_
> 
> *Unfortunely the 32" service manual is not available...
> 
> 
> Actually, a service manual is available for just shy of $30 shipped from PacParts (can't give url, but just enter com after name). I was not given permission to scan and post the manual unfortunately.
> 
> 
> So far, I am very happy with my 32" version. Much better SD picture than on any of the lcd or dlp rptv's I've seen at the stores and HD content is truly amazing after I adjusted things using the Avia calibration dvd. Just ordered the Zenith DVB318. Anyone hooked one of these up via a DVI to HDMI cable, and if so, is it as good as via component? I am currently using all of the component connections.*


----------



## Slickman

For someone that used DVE or AVIA, can you post the stats, like how many clicks for everything, contrast, sharpness, brightness, etc.


----------



## TH3_FRB

Unless you feel some strong need to have the "cool" factor of the widescreen, you can't go wrong with the 32"...bigger 4:3 and same size 16:9. You get the biggest SD picture and same size widescreen...seems a no-brainer to me. Check out antennaweb.com to see how close your local DTV towers are. The 4:3 has vert compression so you don't give away any resolution to the 30".




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LugNutX_
> *I'm still debating between the 30" and 32" - what is the general consensus on the fill-screen modes for 4:3 content on the 16:9? I am not a fan of stretched images, so the "full" mode is probably out, but how are the other two zooms?
> 
> 
> Secondly, I was told that the widescreen has a 16:9 native display, but the 4:3 will have to downconvert to display the same image, and quality will be lost. But, it is my impression that the 4:3 has vertical compression, thus making the difference between the 30" and 32" only a matter of preference?
> 
> 
> I do not know how much HD content I will be able to pick up (with either OTA or through cable), and I do watch quite a bit of SD analog channels now. On the other hand, I also watch movies fairly often, so I'm still torn between which set to buy.
> 
> 
> There were some posts on the other thread regarding a few of these issues, but they were never really addressed completely. What are your thoughts on these things? Thanks!*


----------



## buzzly

Sorry to tell you that Zenith DVB318 has HDCP handshake problem with Sanyo. The Zenith will just freeze and require unplugging of the power cord to reboot. How do I know that? The bald spot on my head is the result of too much hair-pulling from trying to fix that. My TV is the 30", but I am very certain that the 32" is the same way. The problem is with the DVB318 I think. A new firmware from Zenith will be available soon. Don't upgrade or you will lose the upconverted 1080i output via component capability. Your newly-ordered DVB318 should have the old firmware.


The good news is the upscaled image via component (1080i) is just stunning.





> _Originally posted by Skallywag_
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally posted by buzzly
> Unfortunely the 32" service manual is not available...
> 
> 
> Actually, a service manual is available for just shy of $30 shipped from PacParts (can't give url, but just enter com after name). I was not given permission to scan and post the manual unfortunately.
> 
> 
> So far, I am very happy with my 32" version. Much better SD picture than on any of the lcd or dlp rptv's I've seen at the stores and HD content is truly amazing after I adjusted things using the Avia calibration dvd. Just ordered the Zenith DVB318. Anyone hooked one of these up via a DVI to HDMI cable, and if so, is it as good as via component? I am currently using all of the component connections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


----------



## LugNutX

Thanks for the responses guys! I'm probably going to end up getting the 32" (if space permits).


Slickman - Let me know if you find out anything...I would also be interested in what these discs say are the "optimum" picture settings without having to spend the extra cash right now to do it myself. While DVE or AVIA will definitely be a future purchase, it would be nice to have a general idea of what to set it to now.


----------



## sixdoubleseven

Hi guys, question, why was the original thread locked?



Also, I was checking on Walmart's website for a 34" widescreen, I didn't find any, but I did notice the HT30744 is now available on their website.


Here's the link http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...A3996%3A136948 



I know that will help out atleast one gentleman who couldn't get a truck to pick up the TV himself.


----------



## TH3_FRB

The original thread was locked due to off-topic posting from someone who seems to be bitter that the Sanyo is getting so much attention. Read the last few pages and you'll see what it was all about...but plrase don't bring any of it over to this new thread.


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by TH3_FRB_
> *The original thread was locked due to off-topic posting from someone who seems to be bitter that the Sanyo is getting so much attention. Read the last few pages and you'll see what it was all about...but plrase don't bring any of it over to this new thread.*



I agree, let's not bring any of the off-topic over here. The only thing I wish they had done when they locked the previous thread, was send out one last post, so all those who were subscribed would have known. They didn't have to go into detail, just an FYI that it was closed, and maybe a link to this new thread. OH WELL.


However, TH3_FRB, can you copy over the very good description and various links from the very first post that ORYAN had kept up to date? There is a lot of information in that first post, and would save a bunch of repeated questions.


Thanks,


sterno3


----------



## sixdoubleseven

I know what you guys are talking about "off topic" discussion and who the culprit was.


After a delay on the renovation of my new place, I'll finally be able to move tomorrow morning. I'm hoping to purchase the 30" early next week, once we're situated and once we figure out if the 30" will suffice with the size of the new living room.


It was this thread, or the original rather, that convinced me these sets were worth looking into.


Slightly off topic, but does anyone know of a sight or link were a 30" 16:9 and a 27" 4:3 are shown side to side?


Does anyone know if the remote control for either tv is programable to run other devices?


----------



## 4K display




> Quote:
> Does anyone know if the remote control for either tv is programable to run other devices?



Both are universal DTV multimedia remotes that will run other devices.


----------



## oryan_dunn

I have updated this post to include some of the new info that has been posted in this thread


Currently, this set is only available at B&M Walmarts ONLY. It is not on walmart.com or anywhere else. I'll update this info if it is added to the web.


Edit: As sixdoubleseven pointed out, the 30" is now on walmart.com
Walmart.com - Sanyo HT30744 


I work at Wal-Mart and we just got in a new TV that, I believe, marks the begining of true mass market HDTV.


The set is a Sanyo 32" Flat Screen HDTV Model # HT32744


Here are the specs:

Integrated HD Tuner w/ QAM (Page 17 of the manual)

HDMI input

2 Component Inputs

2 S-Video/AV inputs

1 Optical Audio Out

1 Analog audio out

2 Tuner PIP

Analog tuner for cable

3D Y/C Comb Filter


This thing sells for $747!!!!

Sanyo 32" 4:3 


Here is the 30" wide version of the same thing:
Sanyo 30" 16:9 


(If you want a layout of the back panel, it is page 6 of the manual.)
Sanyo Instruction Manual 


This just made my job to sell HDTV to joe6pack a walk in the park. All you have to do is buy this tv and hook up an antenna and you get HDTV. Especially for the price, it is a steal. It is only 200 more than the analog flat screen 32", and this is HD with a digital tuner.


Ryan


EDIT:


I did get a chance to mess with the Sanyos today, and they do infact accept a 720p signal. I don't know (and don't know how to tell) if it is upconverted to 1080i. FWIW, when I hit the info button, it will show the information for the incomming signal, either 720p or 1080i These are the only tv's out of the 8 or so HD sets that we have that even displayed the 720p signal being output from the Dish 6000. If anyone knows how to test if it is native 720p, let me know and I'll see what i can do.


Also, the 30" wide allowed me to use all picture formats on 1080i. So I could put the 1080i signal in 4:3, full, zoom, etc. I still want to try that in 720p and 480p, but since it does it in 1080i, i assume it will do picture format changes in all modes. If i hadn't bought my Philips, the 30" Sanyo would be in my bedroom as we speak.



There is also a 27" version on the way and according to spider4re, they will be at Walmarts sometime in July.

Edit: The 27" is currently only a Canadian model as stated on the Sanyo website

Sanyo 27" 4:3 


These sets should have the same feature set as the larger sets (HDMI and Digital Tuner)


Here is some info on the service menu:

About a month and a half ago, I asked on the Sanyo forums at homethearterspot.com, how to access the service menu of the sanyo's, and an ISF guy named Biloxi_MS_ISF just replied. Here is the link:
Sanyo Service Menu Thread 


Some have tried it, but the service menu seems somewhat cryptic.

Edit:

here is the specifics on how to enter the service menu on these sets posted by another member:

"[text deleted.] Anyways I think I found the service menu access. I went and unplugged the TV and pushed the volume down key on the TV itself, not the remote. While holding the volume down button I plugged the TV and it came on. This TV takes a couple of seconds before you see anything on the screen, so make sure that keep that volume down button pressed until you see the service menu. I used the channel up/down key on the remote to navigate and the volume up/down on the remote to change the items. It has more than 150 parameters...


Hope that helps


Edgar"


I've typed up what is in the service menu of the set in my store. Here is a link to the post with the excel file..


Edit:

Well here is the official Sanyo Service Manual in pdf form:
Sanyo Service Manual 



For discussions on using this tv with a HTPC or connecting a PC to the HDMI port, please post in this thread: Sanyo HT30744 Widescreen HDTV -- Adjusting Overscan with Powerstrip 



Ryan


----------



## efralope

does this set take advantage of DVD player's with 3:2 pulldown feature?


I'm on the verge of getting this set, but I'm wondering if my DVD's would look better on the 27" Panasonic HDTV (that specifically states 3:2 pulldown), or this one...


----------



## oryan_dunn

3:2 pulldown is a process to take film material and make it 60 frames progressive, repeating a frame three times, the next two times, etc. If you have a dvd player that already does 3:2 pulldown, then the tv doesn't have to. If you only have an interlaced player, then yes, 3:2 pulldown on a tv is more important. Since dvd players that do 3:2 are so cheap now, I don't think I'd base my tv decision on that. 3:2 wont help on video material like tv shows or on video games, and correct me if i'm wrong, but I don't think that it will work on stuff on cable either. So it really only helps on dvd players that are interlaced only.


----------



## LugNutX

Does this TV have built-in 3:2 pulldown? I picked up a progressive scan player with this set and switching between progressive scan and interlaced, I can see no difference.


I have tried blacks on light colors, lights on blacks, fast motion, slow motion...and I do not notice any of the artifacts common to an interlaced picture. Is there something I'm missing or is the TV doing all the work?


If I'm way off base here, does anyone know a particular scene in a blockbuster-type movie that would show an interlaced scene well? I'm trying to figure out if I should keep the player or just use the one (non-progressive) that I had before.


----------



## Slickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LugNutX_
> *Does this TV have built-in 3:2 pulldown? I picked up a progressive scan player with this set and switching between progressive scan and interlaced, I can see no difference.
> 
> 
> I have tried blacks on light colors, lights on blacks, fast motion, slow motion...and I do not notice any of the artifacts common to an interlaced picture. Is there something I'm missing or is the TV doing all the work?
> 
> 
> If I'm way off base here, does anyone know a particular scene in a blockbuster-type movie that would show an interlaced scene well? I'm trying to figure out if I should keep the player or just use the one (non-progressive) that I had before.*



Maybe the TV has a line doubler built in


----------



## buzzly

No, this TV dees not have built-in 3:2 pull-down (unless it is a very well-hidden feature). The 3:2 pull-down should be best done at the DVD player stage so most of the current TVs don't have the 3:2 pull-down feature. You should see some improvement between progressive scan and interlaced input. Read oryan_dunn's post.





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LugNutX_
> *Does this TV have built-in 3:2 pulldown? I picked up a progressive scan player with this set and switching between progressive scan and interlaced, I can see no difference.
> 
> 
> I have tried blacks on light colors, lights on blacks, fast motion, slow motion...and I do not notice any of the artifacts common to an interlaced picture. Is there something I'm missing or is the TV doing all the work?
> 
> 
> If I'm way off base here, does anyone know a particular scene in a blockbuster-type movie that would show an interlaced scene well? I'm trying to figure out if I should keep the player or just use the one (non-progressive) that I had before.*


----------



## investor27

I thought that it did. Didn't we all tested it by watching a widescreen dvd with black bars on top and bottom while turning the brightness up and down to see if it affects the black bars? It didn't affect the black bars on my 32", so I thought that was convincing enough to say that it does have 3:2 pull-down.


----------



## buzzly

investor27

3:2 pull down is a method used to map the 24 fps of motion picture film onto the 30 fps (60 fields) of 525-line TV, so that one film frame occupies three TV fields, the next two, etc. The end-result is a smoother image. Most of the progressive DVD players today hve that feature -- via a selectable Film ot Video mode. When the 3:2 pull down feature was rare in the DVD players, some HDTVs offer the 3:2 pull down conversion feature. But now even cheap DVD players offer progressive 3:2 feature, most HDTVs just don't offer that feature anymore.


The 4:3 TV squeezing all the resolutions into a 16:9 box for 16:9 material is sometimes called Enhanced HDTV mode (or other crazy names).


----------



## investor27

Thanks, Buzzly. I knew the Sanyo has something going for it, because it does look better in widescreen mode vs 4:3 mode. Take care, Buzzly.


----------



## LugNutX

Could this vertical compression be the reason for the lack of artifacts I see, even when viewing an interlaced picture?


Whereas the scanlines were fairly visible in certain portions of a movie on my old television, now I see none and the player has not changed...


----------



## Amigo-2k

Has anyone tried a dvd player with HDMI connection yet?


I went out last week to Wallyworld to measure up the box to make sure it would fit in my truck. The purchase is going down this upcoming weekend.


I too watch mostly 4:3 programs. My 10yr old 25" Samsung will be retired to the 3 season porch and this new 32" will hold me over for the next year or two, while the DLP's, Plasma's and other widescreen types work the bugs out and come down in price. Then it will be moved to the bedroom.


I can't wait to pick this puppy up! There seem to be nothing but good vibes about this tv here.


I currently have a non-progressive scan toshiba. Will the Sanyo still upconvert this old source to 1080?


----------



## dakguy

I have the 32" Sanyo and have noticed (especially on the dish network menu) that the white lines and words on the right 6-8 inches of the screen are yellowish looking. It can be observed occasionally during programming, but usually not. It can be easily seen when anything white is on the screen. I put up a THX video test from a dvd I rented and sure enough, the two white screens on the right were affected. I played with the contrast, brightness sharpness and colors and it still seemed to have the yellowish tint, which might change color slightly if I changed the color settings. Any ideas?, or should I just return it and get a different T.V.


----------



## buzzly

dakguy:


Do you have un-shielded speakers next to the TV screen?


----------



## Skallywag

Thanks Buzzly for clarifying the dvi-hdmi problems with the DVB318 and these TVs. Guess I will have to hook it up via component. Hope it will look OK.


I just ordered a Harmony remote model 688 and was wondering if there are discrete on-off and discrete input (video1, video2, component1, etc.) codes for this TV somewhere that I could load once I get this remote. My wife is not too happy with all the remotes lying around the LR. Thanks.


----------



## buzzly

Skallywag: check this out

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...47#post3847647


----------



## BuddTX




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Amigo-2k_
> *I can't wait to pick this puppy up!*



I know what you mean, but, trust me, to actually "pick this puppy up", will require at least two people! It is one heavy sucker!


As I posted in another thread, thanks to all the informative posts about this TV.


My 5 yr old 36" Toshiba was the victim of a Lightening storm, and even though I had it plugged into a APC UPS, it still got fried. First time ever for me.


I was determined to get this TV on my stand myself, so after two hours of trying to figure out a way to lift or otherwise move the set myself, I figured it out.


NOTE, it would be better to just get a helper, but sometimes another set of hands is not around, so here is what I eventually did:


I had an 8 foot ladder outside, I brought it in, used a plastic milk carton in the center of the ladder, and created a ramp, leading up to where my TV goes. Note, that the ladder was folded at all times, it just acted like a ramp.


I had a cardboard box, filled with wood (it was a stool, that was not yet assembled), and put the box at the bottom of the ramp. I was able to get the TV on top of the box, then just "pushed" the TV up the ramp, to where it's final resting place was.


It took me two hours and several "lets see if I can clean jerk it" up 3 feet before coming up with this solution.


Thanks to everyone who responded to the 3:2 DVD question. As my DVD player is 5 years old, and I want a new one that supports SACD and DVD-A, I will make sure that it also has a HDMI (or at least a DVI) connection, and a 3:2 progressive scan options as well.


This was the one question that was unanswered when I made my purchase, and the POS info and the manual did not help answer this question.


I dont mean to start a flame, or get off topic, but I did have a very positive encounter with a wal-mart employee who helped me out. He was just hired by the store, to be part of the new HT re-modeling that WM is going to be doing to the store where I live in two weeks. He had 9 years prior experience at CC. Say what you want positive or negative about CC, but I thought it was a step in the right direction to hire someone "in the industry". I think that the succss or failure of WM will be how the employees are trained.


Hey, speaking of WM associates, does anyone have any inside info as to if Sanyo will be offering a 36" version of this TV.


As I have 90 days (or is it a year on the Sanyo?) to return it, no questions asked, I would prefer a 36" version to a 32" version.


Now what I REALLY want in my living room is a 50 inch Plasma . . .


----------



## crawdad62




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BuddTX_
> *I dont mean to start a flame, or get off topic, but I did have a very positive encounter with a wal-mart employee who helped me out. He was just hired by the store, to be part of the new HT re-modeling that WM is going to be doing to the store where I live in two weeks. He had 9 years prior experience at CC. Say what you want positive or negative about CC, but I thought it was a step in the right direction to hire someone "in the industry". I think that the succss or failure of WM will be how the employees are trained.
> *



I had a pretty positive experience as well. Especially compared to a lot of the people I read about here that asked about the TV and no one could find it in the back, etc.


I know the guy that works in the jewelry dept. and I went up and asked him if there was anyone in electronics that knew anything about HDTV. He said no which is what I figured since it's usually some older lady that works back there and she always gives me a blank look when I'm looking for something. Actually I had a Wal Mart employee buy my set for me. My buddy works for Wal Mart Distribution here and he said he'd buy it and get 10% off. So he helped me out and then when he went and bought it the kid we talked to went and got the TV in record time







then asked if we wanted him to take it out for us (we did it ourselves). So I guess I can't say anyone there actually knew anything about the set but were there to at least help me out when I made my own decision.


----------



## investor27

Good post, BuddTX, and congratulations on the TV! As far as I know, Sanyo is not planning to release any other TV in this series beside the 27", 30", and 32". These are Wal-Mart exclusives, so it's not a wide-released into all the electronic departments around North America.


I, too, am looking for a 3:2 DVD that is SACD and DVD-A capable and has HDMI and/or DVI input for under $200. Are you looking at anything in particular that you can recommend? I know a lot of us here on these Sanyo threads are interested as well. Please let us know.


----------



## DaveFi

Walmart.com ever offer coupons?


----------



## hardwired




> Quote:
> No, this TV dees not have built-in 3:2 pull-down (unless it is a very well-hidden feature).



I emailed Sanyo and asked if the HT32744 performs 3:2 pulldown conversion for film based programs and whether it does vertical compression (16:9 enhanced mode) for 16:9 DVD and HDTV programs like my previous Sony High Scan HD monitor and got an affirmative response:

_Yes to both items.

The HT32744 has the 3:2 pulldown frame sequencing process used to convert movie frame rate (24fps) into TV video signal display rate (30fps).

And the LetterBox PixShape mode is the enhanced vertical compression

where scanning lines are concentrated in the 16:9 area of the screen.

Sorry but I don't know the exact chip used by our scaler circuit, hope the

rest of this helps.

Thank you, ..Sanyo Customer Service
_


I also found the Zoom mode to work nicely for blowing up the HD pic while watching some of the olympic diving competitions last night. My guess is the camera shots are still framed for 4:3 but haven't had a chance to catch alot of the other competitions where wide screen would more benefit.


----------



## TH3_FRB

Good stuff...thanks for reporting the info


----------



## sixdoubleseven

Is anyone using a stand for the 30" that really fits it well? I'm looking for either dark wood , dark wood + metal, or silver to match the TV.


Thanks,

Dave


----------



## TH3_FRB

Have you checked out Ikea?

Ikea entertainment centers


----------



## investor27

Awesome. That's what I thought, because using the Pixshape to switch to widescreen does look better (even for non-HD feed). Thanks for reporting.


----------



## investor27

This one from Ikea looks cool. http://www.ikea-usa.com/webapp/wcs/s...ts=10104*10174 And it's only $59. It looks like the $79 one I purchased from Wal-Mart. The only thing I didn't like about the Wal-Mart one is that the back of the glass-top curved in a semi-circle fashion. I just wish it was a square top instead.


----------



## hardwired

Too bad IKEA won't ship that item. Nearest store to me is 128miles in New Haven


----------



## mike2004

I bought a silver Techcraft stand for my 32 inch Sanyo. Circuit City, $150


Warning, this stand is a monster to assemble., The instructions are worse than poor. I actually built it backwards once, then had to disassemble pieces to get it together the right way. Took me well over two hours to assemble it.

But it does look really nice.... And it's built for tv's of this weight range....


http://www.circuitcity.com/detail.js...toid=-9798&m=0


----------



## housecor

Anyone else notice the PQ is noticably sharper on this Sanyo in 1080i than 720p? Given this is no big surprise since the set doesn't do 720p natively, but the conversion to 1080i degrades the PQ to a larger degree than I'd expect. 720p images look very soft. Though honestly, I'm a bit disappointed with the soft picture in 1080i as well compared to the slightly higher priced competition - even after calibration with Avia. People's eyes just don't look as crisp as they should IMHO.


----------



## svxman

Question for the guys that got their HTPC connected to this TV,

What settings are you guys using for this connection? what steps did you take?

I'm connecting to a Mx440 DVI out, just switched from a Monter 400 cable to an ebay generic cable and have all kinds of problems just like when I first hooked up the monster cable. It seemed to be a Sync issue, a lot of flashing, duplicating boxes, I was eventually able to get the monter 400 to work, but with lot of overscan but when I switched over to the the ebay cable at what I thought were the same settings, then the sync issues with the flashin, duplicating boxes came back... now I can't seem to get rid of it and display the screen normally.


----------



## buzzly

Yum.. I am eating my words. It is tasty!


This leads to a question. How do I turn-off the 3:2 pull down feature if my DVD player is doing the 3:2 pulling down? Would that redundancy casue problems? May be Sanyo has automatic sensing capability to turn on/off this 3:2 pull down feature.


Anyone here know a way to test this?




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by hardwired_
> *I emailed Sanyo and asked if the HT32744 performs 3:2 pulldown conversion for film based programs and whether it does vertical compression (16:9 enhanced mode) for 16:9 DVD and HDTV programs like my previous Sony High Scan HD monitor and got an affirmative response:
> 
> Yes to both items.
> 
> The HT32744 has the 3:2 pulldown frame sequencing process used to convert movie frame rate (24fps) into TV video signal display rate (30fps).
> 
> And the LetterBox PixShape mode is the enhanced vertical compression
> 
> where scanning lines are concentrated in the 16:9 area of the screen.
> 
> Sorry but I don't know the exact chip used by our scaler circuit, hope the
> 
> rest of this helps.
> 
> Thank you, ..Sanyo Customer Service
> 
> 
> 
> I also found the Zoom mode to work nicely for blowing up the HD pic while watching some of the olympic diving competitions last night. My guess is the camera shots are still framed for 4:3 but haven't had a chance to catch alot of the other competitions where wide screen would more benefit.*


----------



## buzzly

I think it depends on the original source of the broadcast materials. In theory PQ of 720p can be the same or better than 1080i. But from my experenice, NBC-HD @ 1080i (via cable and Sanyo's QAM tuner) is MUCH sharper than, say ABC @ 720p or CBS @ 1080i. The original resolution of the broadcast materials play a key role in PQ. I am guessing that both CBS and ABC convert their some SD materials for digital broadcasts whereas NBC-HD's materials were HD all the way. I am watching Olympic on NBC-HD now and I can see clearly the tatoos on some of the runners and divers.


EDIT: Just learn this: Not all ABC shows will be in HDTV immediately, but those that are will be in 720p format. All 720p programming is widescreen (16:9). Any ABC shows not in HDTV will be upconverted to the 720p widescreen (16:9) format.



On the DVD side, I have a Zenith 318 upconverting ouput @ 1080i via component output (connecting to the Sanyo). I have played more than 20 discs, and the 1080i PQ is significantly better than that of 480p and 720p.


So, there is no clear cut answere to the PQ @ ? format question.




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by housecor_
> *Anyone else notice the PQ is noticably sharper on this Sanyo in 1080i than 720p? Given this is no big surprise since the set doesn't do 720p natively, but the conversion to 1080i degrades the PQ to a larger degree than I'd expect. 720p images look very soft. Though honestly, I'm a bit disappointed with the soft picture in 1080i as well compared to the slightly higher priced competition - even after calibration with Avia. People's eyes just don't look as crisp as they should IMHO.*


----------



## housecor




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by buzzly_
> *I think it depends on the original source of the broadcast materials. In theory PQ of 720p can be the same or better than 1080i. But from my experenice, NBC-HD @ 1080i (via cable and Sanyo's QAM tuner) is MUCH sharper than, say ABC @ 720p or CBS @ 1080i. The original resolution of the broadcast materials play a key role in PQ. I am guessing that both CBS and ABC convert their some SD materials for digital broadcasts whereas NBC-HD's materials were HD all the way. I am watching Olympic on NBC-HD now and I can see clearly the tatoos on some of the runners and divers.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just learn this: Not all ABC shows will be in HDTV immediately, but those that are will be in 720p format. All 720p programming is widescreen (16:9). Any ABC shows not in HDTV will be upconverted to the 720p widescreen (16:9) format.
> 
> 
> 
> On the DVD side, I have a Zenith 318 upconverting ouput @ 1080i via component output (connecting to the Sanyo). I have played more than 20 discs, and the 1080i PQ is significantly better than that of 480p and 720p.
> 
> 
> So, there is no clear cut answere to the PQ @ ? format question.*



I'm not surprised that your PQ is best when the 318 outputs 1080i directly to the set since the set displays 1080i natively. My reference for 720p clarity on this set is MNF in 720p on ABC. I noticed the scoreboard and text have a soft, almost fuzzy quality. Also, King of Queens in 1080i on CBS last night was noticably clearer than Drew Carey in 720p on ABC. Conversion from 720p to 1080i on this set is mediocre at best in my eyes.


----------



## crawdad62

Well my reference of viewing has so far been limited to the Olympics. So far I haven't seen anything on any of my other OTA channels that are 1080. But all the others are 720 and there's a big difference between NBC's Olympic coverage and the others broadcasts.


What exactly dictates that? Will there be a standard that all broadcasts will be in the same output? Forgive my ignorance..... I'm a newbie.


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by buzzly_
> *Yum.. I am eating my words. It is tasty!
> 
> 
> This leads to a question. How do I turn-off the 3:2 pull down feature if my DVD player is doing the 3:2 pulling down? Would that redundancy casue problems? May be Sanyo has automatic sensing capability to turn on/off this 3:2 pull down feature.
> 
> 
> Anyone here know a way to test this?*



If you've got your DVD player doing the 3:2 pulldown, then the dvd player will be outputing progressive scan. The TV wont do 3:2 pulldown on progressive material because there will be no need to. If the player outputs interlaced, then the TV will do the 3:2 pulldown to display a progressive signal.


Ryan


----------



## hardwired




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by housecor_
> *Anyone else notice the PQ is noticably sharper on this Sanyo in 1080i than 720p? Given this is no big surprise since the set doesn't do 720p natively, but the conversion to 1080i degrades the PQ to a larger degree than I'd expect. 720p images look very soft. Though honestly, I'm a bit disappointed with the soft picture in 1080i as well compared to the slightly higher priced competition - even after calibration with Avia. People's eyes just don't look as crisp as they should IMHO.*



I concur. HD @ 1080i is definitely better on a Sony HS510 or HS420, but I have only been using the built-in DTV tuner on the Sanyo. Not sure if it's the same or better using an external STB via component or HDMI, but suspect it's about the same for 1080i and perhaps better for 720p that's upconverted by the STB to 1080i.


----------



## buzzly

That makes sense.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
> *If you've got your DVD player doing the 3:2 pulldown, then the dvd player will be outputing progressive scan. The TV wont do 3:2 pulldown on progressive material because there will be no need to. If the player outputs interlaced, then the TV will do the 3:2 pulldown to display a progressive signal.
> 
> 
> Ryan*


----------



## jefft1314

I posted this in poll thread and received one response. I was hoping some other people might have some input. I'm kind of curious to know whether anybody has experienced thick scrolling black bars on the Sanyo 32 inch hdtv. I've had this problem on my panasonic ct32hxc14. It's extrememly noticable when component cables are being run into the tv and I've done everything to try and isolate the problem and it looks like it's somehow part of the tv itself. It kind of infurates me to be watching a movie and when a scene in the movie is bright I can see these thick black bars scrolling on the set. If nobody else has seen this problem then I'll soon be the owner of the sanyo tv. Any other input about what people don't like about the tv would be useful as well. The tv will be used for probably 70% gaming, 20% dvd's, and 10% standard definition dish sattelite service.


----------



## buzzly

Finally have a chance to compare programming in HD channels @720p and 1080i via Comcast cable.


NBC-HD Olympics @ 1080i


FOX - NFL football 720p


CBS - Red Sox @ 1080i


and not sport events


PBS- HD @ 1080i

ABC - Prime time sitcom @ 720P


I can say that PQ @ 1080i is better than that of 720p every time with this Sanyo. I agree with you that the PQ got worse when upconverting from incoming 720p to 1080i in this TV.


However, aftering calibrated the Sanyo with DVE, I got very sharp picture @ 1080i comparing to other "higher price competition." I think this Sanyo can hold its own in this area.




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by housecor_
> *Anyone else notice the PQ is noticably sharper on this Sanyo in 1080i than 720p? Given this is no big surprise since the set doesn't do 720p natively, but the conversion to 1080i degrades the PQ to a larger degree than I'd expect. 720p images look very soft. Though honestly, I'm a bit disappointed with the soft picture in 1080i as well compared to the slightly higher priced competition - even after calibration with Avia. People's eyes just don't look as crisp as they should IMHO.*


----------



## investor27

Jeff. How big are these black bars you are seeing? Are they vertical lines, and do you see them on all chanels or only on some analog and digital channels?


----------



## housecor




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by buzzly_
> 
> 
> I can say that PQ @ 1080i is better than that of 720p every time with this Sanyo. I agree with you that the PQ got worse when upconverting from incoming 720p to 1080i in this TV.



Thanks for the input Buzzly. So my problem is this. 1080i looks great, but many argue 720p is the future of HD due to it's lower bandwidth requirements and superior fast movement rendering. If more stations move to 720p down the road this set becomes a bit of a disappointment for me. There's just not the same HD wow factor on this set in 720p IMHO. I notice it on scoreboards in 720p - text looks a bit fuzzy. May have to hold out for a set that produces 720p and 1080i natively...or at least has superior upconverted PQ.










Also, Buzzly - Do you have a way to convert 720p to 1080i on your Comcast box? I'd be interested to see if 720p broadcasts look better if they're converted by a STB rather than the set.


Oh, and don't take my little gripe too far - I still think this TV is an amazing deal. SD PQ is excellent and head and shoulders above any HD set I've ever seen. The built in tuner has superb sensitivity, & 1080i rivals higher priced sets. Plus, compared to its Sony and Zenith competition very few significant problems have been reported. Just sporadic geometry issues for the most part.


----------



## buzzly

I don't have a Comcast STB. I got all those channels I talked about FREE (kinda).


I also read somewhere that Sanyo uses its own convertion chip, most likely not in the same level as the Genesis Faroudja DCDi FLI2301 chip used in my Zenith DVB318 ($20 each in volume back in 2003).



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by housecor_
> *
> 
> Also, Buzzly - Do you have a way to convert 720p to 1080i on your Comcast box? I'd be interested to see if 720p broadcasts look better if they're converted by a STB rather than the set.
> 
> *


----------



## Slickman

Can someone who used AVIA or DVE PLEASE post what you got for each category. If not how many clicks then at least percentages. Like contrast= about 30%, brightness= 50%, etc.


----------



## bikenski

I was just in a Canadian WalMart and finally got to see the 27" model, though it wasn't displaying any HD content.


Hopefully the pricing information posted below is ok, since these sets can't be purchased anywhere else. Mods, delete if inappropriate.


They had the 27" priced at $699 CDN and the 30" widescreen model was priced at $999 CDN.


I really wish the 27" model was available South of the Border, since I'd pick one up as a bedroom TV for that price.


----------



## Amigo-2k

Well I picked it up today. All I can say is wow! After an hour wait for the Walmart folks to unbury the TV I was on the way home with it with a friend. I also, picked up a cheapy RCA antenna (I'm abotu 5 miles from all of my antennas). After about an hour of setting up all of the cables (I only wanted to do it once), I flicked it on and it searched for channels. I picked up everything except FOX. Also, some of the other channels come in and out so the antenna is headed back tommorow for a more powerfull one.


The HD olympics looked excellant! SD was a bit fuzzy, so I turned down the Contrast, and lowered the sharpness. There was still of junk that was showing up. So I checked my connection and they were all with poor quaility coax cable. So I decided to run a RCA cable from my cable box to the TV and WOW! It is very very clear now. And it looks a heck of a lot better then my 10 yr old Samsung 25".


If you are still thinking about this TV, now is the time. This will make a great start HDTV, with an upgrade to a widescreen (+42") in a couple years.


Thanks for everyones input!



-Ryan


----------



## housecor




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Slickman_
> *Can someone who used AVIA or DVE PLEASE post what you got for each category. If not how many clicks then at least percentages. Like contrast= about 30%, brightness= 50%, etc.*



Sure thing. Ran Avia on mine. Here's the results:


Color: 45%

Tint: 1 Notch to the left (you wont see the indicator actually move though)

Contrast: 30%

Brightness: 45%

Sharpness: 50%


That should get you pretty close. I'm very pleased with the results.


----------



## TH3_FRB

If you're only 5 miles out from the broadcast points then I'd suspect you might actually have too strong of a signal. Is the antenna powered? I'd try simple rabbit ears. Did you try rotating the antenna? You can hit the "info" button on the remote and it will give you a signal meter for the station that you can use to adjust the direction.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Amigo-2k_
> *Well I picked it up today. All I can say is wow! After an hour wait for the Walmart folks to unbury the TV I was on the way home with it with a friend. I also, picked up a cheapy RCA antenna (I'm abotu 5 miles from all of my antennas). After about an hour of setting up all of the cables (I only wanted to do it once), I flicked it on and it searched for channels. I picked up everything except FOX. Also, some of the other channels come in and out so the antenna is headed back tommorow for a more powerfull one.
> 
> 
> The HD olympics looked excellant! SD was a bit fuzzy, so I turned down the Contrast, and lowered the sharpness. There was still of junk that was showing up. So I checked my connection and they were all with poor quaility coax cable. So I decided to run a RCA cable from my cable box to the TV and WOW! It is very very clear now. And it looks a heck of a lot better then my 10 yr old Samsung 25".
> 
> 
> If you are still thinking about this TV, now is the time. This will make a great start HDTV, with an upgrade to a widescreen (+42") in a couple years.
> 
> 
> Thanks for everyones input!
> 
> 
> 
> -Ryan*


----------



## Amigo-2k

IT is a non power pair of rabbit ears (RCA) from Walmart. I checked the info button and all of the channels are at least 75%, except it didn't pick up fox. is there a way I can punch in a channel that it didn't pick up? I would like to place my antenna in a place that it is not so visable too.

-Ryan


----------



## Slickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by housecor_
> *Sure thing. Ran Avia on mine. Here's the results:
> 
> 
> Color: 45%
> 
> Tint: 1 Notch to the left (you wont see the indicator actually move though)
> 
> Contrast: 30%
> 
> Brightness: 45%
> 
> Sharpness: 50%
> 
> 
> That should get you pretty close. I'm very pleased with the results.*



Thank you so much! I'm literally going to have like 5 bucks left after buying the TV and this helps alot! Thanks again!


----------



## TH3_FRB

I'm about 12 miles out and typically have no problems with rabbit ears. I'm on the top floor of a 3-story building so maybe that helps. It might be the buildings/trees around you that are causing problems. Might be worth trying another antenna. I think you can manually add channels that weren't picked up during the auto scan via the "digital add-on search" in the menu.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Amigo-2k_
> *IT is a non power pair of rabbit ears (RCA) from Walmart. I checked the info button and all of the channels are at least 75%, except it didn't pick up fox. is there a way I can punch in a channel that it didn't pick up? I would like to place my antenna in a place that it is not so visable too.
> 
> -Ryan*


----------



## svxman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by AranC23_
> *I currently am setup to send 1280x720 (720p) to my HT32744 through a DVI-HDMI cable from my GeForce4 Ti4200 card. There may be better options and I'm still tinkering with it. The interesting this is that because the resolution used is 16:9 in aspect but the physical display is 4:3. This means that I had explicitly tell the software I use (MythTV) not to pillarbox standard 4:3 material. I think it assumed that because the pixel ratio was 16:9 that the display must also be 16:9.
> 
> In other words, you're not stuck with 480i, unless you're using the standard composite inputs of course!*



AranC23,

What settings are you using for the display, are you using powerstrip? I'm also displaying 1280x720 and occ 720x480p from my HTPC through HDMI, but with lot of overscan on both resolutions.


Has anyone been successful displaying 1920x1080i from HTPC through HDMI on this TV? I'm able to display it, but the picture seems to go black every 1-2 seconds. Drives me nuts, can't figure out what is causing it...no flickering or apparent sync issues. everytime I make ANY adjustment to refresh rate, FP, BP, Sync numbers it simply won't display anything at all.


----------



## RebelWax

I just purchased the 30" Sanyo and i noticed that when in "FULL" sceen mode that there is a slight "compressed" look to the left and right edges of the screen. You can only really notice it when a camera pans from left to right. I was wondering if there's anything in the service menu to adjust this or is this just normal? Here's a small example of what i mean.


4:3 mode

| | | | | | | | |

| | | | | | | | |

| | | | | | | | |


16:9 mode

||| | | | | | | | | |||

||| | | | | | | | | |||

||| | | | | | | | | |||


If there is something in the menu to adjust this can someone point me to what it is? I looked at the menu and it's pretty cryptic. Don't want to touch much in there.


Thanks


----------



## housecor




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by RebelWax_
> 
> If there is something in the menu to adjust this can someone point me to what it is? I looked at the menu and it's pretty cryptic. Don't want to touch much in there.
> 
> Thanks [/b]



It sounds like you're referring to poor geometry caused by excessive contrast levels. The power supply in this set is pretty weak which distorts the geometry toward the left and right screen edges when the contrast/brightness levels are too high. Have you calibrated your set with Avia or DVE? My set exhibited this issue very noticeably until I dialed these settings way back. Now this issue is hardly noticeable.


----------



## RebelWax




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by housecor_
> *It sounds like you're referring to poor geometry caused by excessive contrast levels. The power supply in this set is pretty weak which distorts the geometry toward the left and right screen edges when the contrast/brightness levels are too high. Have you calibrated your set with Avia or DVE? My set exhibited this issue very noticeably until I dialed these settings way back. Now this issue is hardly noticeable.*



When in 4:3 ratio i can see the verticle edges and they seem pretty good. A very slight bow to them but nothing i would care about. It's just when I go to 16:9 ratio i can notice the video is compressed on the left and right edges. I also notice it when i zoom in fully.


----------



## works4me

Folks,


I have been waiting to make up my mind about a new tv so in the interim I bought the 32" as I had no tv now for about a year



Boy is it blurry! I would think that it should be at least as comarable to the inexpensive sony's

It does improve as the resolution increases it appears I am unable to get any 720 Progressive in put not matter what DVD's I use or cable signal.

I have used both a laserdisc on composite 3 and DVD on comcposite 2.

I has improved but I do not have my DVHS test tape yet to do 1080i.



This does not sound like I got a good model .

I always turn down the contrast and Brightness to set the black level properly but I cannot seem to get any where near the clarity of my Sony's

.

If any body has any thoughts or tests I should perform please feel to email or PM me

Is there a diagnostic mode I can initiate in service mode?


Thanks in advance


Oh what would be the result of calling sanyo do they actually send a service man out or should I swap it with walmarts .


They are rather wonderful at that level



Sincerely,

Kevin


Additionally

What would cause a vast difference in the smpte resolution pattern,


The vertical lines show more tha 450 lines int the pattern but the horizontal patterns barely make 200 and wobbly at that


----------



## jawgee




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by svxman_
> *AranC23,
> 
> What settings are you using for the display, are you using powerstrip? I'm also displaying 1280x720 and occ 720x480p from my HTPC through HDMI, but with lot of overscan on both resolutions.
> 
> 
> Has anyone been successful displaying 1920x1080i from HTPC through HDMI on this TV? I'm able to display it, but the picture seems to go black every 1-2 seconds. Drives me nuts, can't figure out what is causing it...no flickering or apparent sync issues. everytime I make ANY adjustment to refresh rate, FP, BP, Sync numbers it simply won't display anything at all.*



I'm using an FX5200 with my 32" Sanyo HDTV. With the official NVIDIA 61.77 drivers, I was able to get 480p & 720p resolutions, but not a useable 1080i display. To compensate for the overscan in 720p, I used the Keystone app that came with the NVIDIA driver. However, I was getting slightly choppy video & mouse movements, so I tried out the beta Forceware 66.00 drivers. These work great to minimize the overscan, BUT it causes everything to be tall & squished horizontally. Watching recorded TV shows & XviD (widescreen) movies is fine, but I am having problems watching DVDs. The screen is slightly stretched vertically, so people look slightly taller & skinnier. It's strange that the XviD version of the movie looks fine. Does anyone know how to fix this in ZP or WinDVD 6?


Thanks,

jawgee


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by RebelWax_
> *I just purchased the 30" Sanyo and i noticed that when in "FULL" sceen mode that there is a slight "compressed" look to the left and right edges of the screen. You can only really notice it when a camera pans from left to right. I was wondering if there's anything in the service menu to adjust this or is this just normal? Here's a small example of what i mean.
> 
> 
> 4:3 mode
> 
> | | | | | | | | |
> 
> | | | | | | | | |
> 
> | | | | | | | | |
> 
> 
> 16:9 mode
> 
> ||| | | | | | | | | |||
> 
> ||| | | | | | | | | |||
> 
> ||| | | | | | | | | |||
> 
> 
> If there is something in the menu to adjust this can someone point me to what it is? I looked at the menu and it's pretty cryptic. Don't want to touch much in there.
> 
> 
> Thanks*



I've noticed a similar effect with my philips set. I'd like to know what it is as well.


----------



## 4K display




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by RebelWax_
> *I just purchased the 30" Sanyo and i noticed that when in "FULL" sceen mode that there is a slight "compressed" look to the left and right edges of the screen. You can only really notice it when a camera pans from left to right. I was wondering if there's anything in the service menu to adjust this or is this just normal? Here's a small example of what i mean.
> 
> 
> 4:3 mode
> 
> | | | | | | | | |
> 
> | | | | | | | | |
> 
> | | | | | | | | |
> 
> 
> 16:9 mode
> 
> ||| | | | | | | | | |||
> 
> ||| | | | | | | | | |||
> 
> ||| | | | | | | | | |||
> 
> 
> If there is something in the menu to adjust this can someone point me to what it is? I looked at the menu and it's pretty cryptic. Don't want to touch much in there.
> 
> 
> Thanks*



I've heard this referred to as barrel-roll and it is quite common, you could possibly reduce this in the service menu by increasing overscan but as you probably know you should exercise extreme caution when tinkering in the service menu.


----------



## RebelWax




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by 4K display_
> *I've heard this referred to as barrel-roll and it is quite common, you could possibly reduce this in the service menu by increasing overscan but as you probably know you should exercise extreme caution when tinkering in the service menu.*



Thanks for the reply. So that would just require me to increase the H Size i'm guessing? Crappy thing is....you lose some of the picture on the sides :-/


----------



## RebelWax

Found another issue with my 30". Verticle transparent bands down the screen when my xbox is hooked up through component. Not good







I'll test this system out a bit more before i make my final decision if i want to keep it or not.


----------



## crawdad62

RebelWax it sounds to me like you have way too many issues with this set to keep it. That's the beauty of it though. Take 'er back no questions asked.


I had a weird experience with mine today. I turned it one and there was no picture. Nothing, none of the channel info. or volume levels. At first I though the S-Video had come off the D* Tivo but I switched to D-antenna and there wasn't anything there either. I shut it off and turned it back on and everything was back to normal. It only happened once...... I hope it doesn't happen again or mine's going back too.


----------



## Ace_of_Sevens

I got blue perfect on my monitor, but there seems to be a red and green push. Anyone know which values to mess with in the service menu to fix this?


----------



## rosconey

took mine back today-picture got real crooked and had wavy lines on the side bars.


also pass on the panasonic 30 wide screen at wally world, it has a very bad picture


----------



## TH3_FRB

I wrote a rather lengthy reply to this earlier today...but it's nowhere to be found...so here it goes again...lets see how much I can remember










I have a few thoughts for you. First off, if you got a good set (not defective) and are feeding it clean signals then I can't imagine how you could consider the picture "blurry". As for settings, try these to get you started: Avia calibration . DVD is a 480i source through composite/s-video or 480p source with a progressive player and component cables...unless you have an upconverting DVD player or HTPC. Also, laser disc is an analog source so don't expect too much out of it on your HD television. You said that you are using composite connections...that would be the 4th choice in terms of picture quality after DVI/HDMI, component, and S-video...again, don't expect too much from that type of connection. One suggestion for checking if you have a defective set would be to hook an antenna up to the digital input and scan for OTA DTV/HD channels...they should be crystal clear. You can hit the "info" button on the remote which will let you know if the broadcast is 480, 720, or 1080. Also, if you subscribe to digital cable you should be able to tuner many of the channels (maye even some HD) with the integrated tuner. Just hook the cable to the digital input and scan for channels.


You should use at least an S-video connection to do this set (or any HD set) justice though...that's the first thing you need to do.




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by works4me_
> *Folks,
> 
> 
> I have been waiting to make up my mind about a new tv so in the interim I bought the 32" as I had no tv now for about a year
> 
> 
> 
> Boy is it blurry! I would think that it should be at least as comarable to the inexpensive sony's
> 
> It does improve as the resolution increases it appears I am unable to get any 720 Progressive in put not matter what DVD's I use or cable signal.
> 
> I have used both a laserdisc on composite 3 and DVD on comcposite 2.
> 
> I has improved but I do not have my DVHS test tape yet to do 1080i.
> 
> 
> 
> This does not sound like I got a good model .
> 
> I always turn down the contrast and Brightness to set the black level properly but I cannot seem to get any where near the clarity of my Sony's
> 
> .
> 
> If any body has any thoughts or tests I should perform please feel to email or PM me
> 
> Is there a diagnostic mode I can initiate in service mode?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Oh what would be the result of calling sanyo do they actually send a service man out or should I swap it with walmarts .
> 
> 
> They are rather wonderful at that level
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Kevin
> 
> 
> Additionally
> 
> What would cause a vast difference in the smpte resolution pattern,
> 
> 
> The vertical lines show more tha 450 lines int the pattern but the horizontal patterns barely make 200 and wobbly at that*


----------



## Ace_of_Sevens

The set's upconversion leaves something to be desired. I'm seeing slight horizontal movement in all 480p/i sources.


----------



## TH3_FRB

What sources and via what connection type? Even the OTA tuner? I don't have any probelms.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Ace_of_Sevens_
> *The set's upconversion leaves something to be desired. I'm seeing slight horizontal movement in all 480p/i sources.*


----------



## Ace_of_Sevens

I take that back. After close examination, only 480P has this problem. Tis on both component 2 and 3. None of the OTA stations in my area broadcast 480p, so can't check that.


----------



## ZenGonzo

This sounds like a pretty good pick.


For those who really appreciate the television and have been using it for a while .. what are the drawbacks that you find? I'm not extremely particular.


----------



## investor27

This TV doesn't support 480P, so it will not look as well as 480i and 1080i. I wasn't aware that there was a difference between component 2 and 3 with cable connection. I thought it doesn't matter which one you use. Am I wrong?


----------



## 4K display

Both component inputs are wide-band therefore they do support 480i, 480p, and 1080i connections. This tv does support 480p.


----------



## housecor




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ZenGonzo_
> *This sounds like a pretty good pick.
> 
> 
> For those who really appreciate the television and have been using it for a while .. what are the drawbacks that you find? I'm not extremely particular.*



Only a few:

1. Volume doesn't have a bar or numbers to show level

2. Screen adjustments don't have numbers for reference

3. No separate picture settings for different inputs/tuners

4. Weak speakers


Those are the 4 that bug me. But none are deal breakers IMHO.


For more info, check the old thread at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&pagenumber=56 for more info.


As far as PQ goes, I dropped by CC last night to check out the new Sony 960 everyone's been talking about. I've been really interested in this set as well since it has a built in tuner. I was able to view Monday Night Football on the it in 720p OTA and Everybody Loves Raymond in 1080i. To my shock, even after tweaking the Sony I found the HD PQ to be about equal and often notably worse than my Sanyo!








Why? The Super High res. tube displays every little compression artifact in the OTA signal. Plus, SD on the Sony was very grainy and digital compared to the Sanyo which has excellent SD PQ. It seems the high res tube in the Sony just magnifies signal flaws even further. Given, the 960 offers many cool features, but considering it's 3 times the price of my Sanyo, I'm sold on my set.


----------



## Slickman

Half the reason I'm getting the set is for the XBOX games, but people who hooked it up through component said they see green vertical bands on the TV. I'm supposed to get it this Friday but I'm beginning to have doubts.







I already have the Monster component cable ready too.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by housecor_
> *Only a few:
> 
> 1. Volume doesn't have a bar or numbers to show level
> 
> 2. Screen adjustments don't have numbers for reference
> 
> 3. No separate picture settings for different inputs/tuners
> 
> 4. Weak speakers
> 
> 
> Those are the 4 that bug me. But none are deal breakers IMHO.
> 
> *



Weak speakers understates the problem for me. If you had stayed home to watch MNF, you probably would have had trouble hearing Madden over the background crowd noise. There is some sibilance issues with S sounds, but the audio setup covers the foreground speaking with background noise. If you send the audio to an AV receiver, it is fine.


Lack of a EPG for the digital channels is a big one for me. If you are going to use OTA digital channels, it is pretty hard to see what is (will be) on. This will become more and more important for OTA - but most of my viewing will still be satellite that has its own EPG.


Picture beside Picture requires one side to be a digital OTA station. Would be nice if you could display any two inputs. Minor, at least for me.


I REALLY don't like that you can't enter a channel number on the remote to go to an OTA station when you are in AV1, ... - you must cycle through all available inputs to get to OTA. It is odd how this set distinguishes between analog and digital.


Some minor video issues with certain content and display modes, but none significant on my unit.


I've had it for almost two months but am considering taking it back as the 90 day period nears. Looking at a Samsung TXP3275/3271 instead of the 32744. It starts $250 more than the Sanyo but BestBuy has a $100 card or wait for a 10% off deal and I'd be spending about $170 more for the Samsung's audio and EPG. Dunno that I will, but thinking hard on it. It has its own downsides - at least the Service Manual is available on the Sanyo (and lots of helpful posters)!


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by 4K display_
> *Both component inputs are wide-band therefore they do support 480i, 480p, and 1080i connections. This tv does support 480p.*



As well at 720p. Pretty much anything a consumer device will output over component, this tv will accept.


----------



## ZenGonzo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bhenley_
> *Looking at a Samsung TXP3275/3271 instead of the 32744.*



My god, man! That's the set I fell in love with. Something about the picture just seemed to blow all of the others away. The smoothness .. the letters all seemed so clear.


I'm not sure what it was, but I couldn't find any other details on the web or anything.


Have you read anything else about it? It seemed like a really great piece.


----------



## Steve1939

HI


My two cents worth on the Sanyo 30". I've had the set for a couple of months, and I'm generally pleased with it. I use the manual picture adjustments; the presets are terrible. With proper contrast and brightness settings the picture is very good. It does have red push as has been stated previously. When I got it the picture had a green tint, but a trip to the service menu to adjust the drive and cutoff controls took care of that. My major complaint is compression on the edges of the widescreen picture. This is not there on 4:3 and zoom 1 settings. I increased the width of the picture slightly to hide most of this linearity problem, and now I'm probably the only one who notices it.


Since there is no such thing as perfection in the video world I feel that this set has the best bang for the buck. Today I looked at Philips, Samsung, and Sony 30" TVs, and the Sanyo held up well against the far more expensive Sonys and to me seemed superior to the Philips and Samsungs.


I'm not a gamer, so I have no opinion in that area.


All in all I doubt you could find a better TV for the price. It will not be perfect for every application, but it does a good job for the purpose for which it is intended.


Steve


----------



## 4K display

I totally agree Steve, this is an entry level HDTV and it performs above its class.


Slickman I too have the Monster HD pack for X-BOX and I haven't seen any lines or problems whatsoever. Gaming is a real treat on this tv.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ZenGonzo_
> *My god, man! That's the set I fell in love with. Something about the picture just seemed to blow all of the others away. The smoothness .. the letters all seemed so clear.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what it was, but I couldn't find any other details on the web or anything.
> 
> 
> Have you read anything else about it? It seemed like a really great piece.*



I haven't been able to do any side by side comparison of the Sanyo (home) and Samsung. Best Buy carries the TXP3271, but my local store doesn't have it on display. Assuming the TXP2775 is the same except for size, it didn't really have a "better" picture than my Sanyo. There is only Circuit City's internal feeds to compare with though.


There is a Samsung TXP thread, but you'll find that someone asked over 3 weeks ago about the Service Manual and has no response yet. The 26" and 27" have been available here for quite a while but I've SEEN nothing of the 30" or 32" TXPs. An ad in the Sunday paper for Best Buy was the first I'd seen about someone actually carrying a 32" locally so it may just be early in the release of the 32" units (here?). Sears has the 30" TX-P3071WH on their web site, but not in local stores.


There is a lot of info at SamsungUSA.com. TXP comparison at http://www.samsungusa.com/pdf/SamsungHDTV.pdf 

Manual for TXPs at http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/co...00Eng_0421.pdf 


FWIW, I like the Sanyo a lot better than a 50" DLP set I had briefly before it. I'll drive 25 miles and see a TXP 3275 and 3271 in the next few days. They'll be more than the Sanyo, but not much more.


----------



## Slickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by 4K display_
> *I totally agree Steve, this is an entry level HDTV and it performs above its class.
> 
> 
> Slickman I too have the Monster HD pack for X-BOX and I haven't seen any lines or problems whatsoever. Gaming is a real treat on this tv.*



Do you have the 30", or the 32"


----------



## JoshMKiV

I picked this set up the other day as a bedroom set. I'm -really- happy with it. I have a Comcast digital box for my projector, but so far nothing for this set. I was ultra happy when I hooked up cable and found the QAM to work with a number of stations.


No numbers for the volume irks me, but I will survive. Accepting 720p is huge for Xbox owners, wait till you see a game in 720p.


Cheers,


Josh


----------



## TH3_FRB

It does seem strange that the volume has no markers of any kind, but really...it's your ears that tell you when to adjust it.


Remember that you're actually "seeing" it in 1080i since the set upconverts to the native resolution



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JoshMKiV_
> *I picked this set up the other day as a bedroom set. I'm -really- happy with it. I have a Comcast digital box for my projector, but so far nothing for this set. I was ultra happy when I hooked up cable and found the QAM to work with a number of stations.
> 
> 
> No numbers for the volume irks me, but I will survive. Accepting 720p is huge for Xbox owners, wait till you see a game in 720p.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> Josh*


----------



## jminer1

I know this set will accept all signal modes (480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i), but is 1080i the only resolution it displays at? I can't find any info that says it can also display at 480p.


If this is true, then that means this TV can't display a progressive image, correct? So even if you are watching a movie that is being displayed at 480p, you are actually watching it at upconverted 1080i, right?


And also, I saw someone post a response they recieved from Sanyo that stated that the TV does support 3:2 pulldown. But if the TV can't display a progressive output, then how can this be true?


----------



## housecor




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jminer1_
> *I know this set will accept all signal modes (480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i), but is 1080i the only resolution it displays at? I can't find any info that says it can also display at 480p.
> 
> 
> If this is true, then that means this TV can't display a progressive image, correct? So even if you are watching a movie that is being displayed at 480p, you are actually watching it at upconverted 1080i, right?
> 
> 
> And also, I saw someone post a response they recieved from Sanyo that stated that the TV does support 3:2 pulldown. But if the TV can't display a progressive output, then how can this be true?*



I'm almost positive the set diplays 480p & 1080i natively & 720p is upconverted to 1080i. I just sent an email to Sanyo to get confirmation straight from the source. I'll let you know.


----------



## jminer1

Awesome!


Thanks for the quick reply and for taking the initiative to write an email to Sanyo.


I'll anxiously await the response.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by housecor_
> *I'm almost positive the set diplays 480p & 1080i natively & 720p is upconverted to 1080i. I just sent an email to Sanyo to get confirmation straight from the source. I'll let you know.*



I had a 50" DLP that HAD to upconvert 480i to 1080i. Coming from a satellite DVR, the time spent upconverting was painfully obvious. With audio going directly to an AV receiver (TOSlink or RCA), you would see the lip sync problem from the time taken to upconvert. If you turned the TV audio on as well as the AV receiver, you could hear the delay (it delayed audio in to match its upconversion time). The Sanyo plays the audio at the same time as the AV receiver (no echo) and no lip sync issues are present that you would get if it was upconverting to 1080i. It just line doubles 480i and displays 480p directly or they've devised some really fast upconvert method. Many (most?) direct view displays do 480p and 1080i natively and I'm with you on the "almost positive".


----------



## housecor

Lip sync issues are often production issues, not a set issues. I've experienced occasional lip sync issues on my Sanyo - but I've confirmed others in my area have experienced the same issue on the same signal with different sets. It sounds like on your DLP you had a legit set related sync issue, but on this Sanyo any lip sync I've experienced thus far is caused by the program not the set. Good news.


----------



## JoshMKiV

It looks like the 720p is upconverted.


----------



## TH3_FRB

Sorry for the confusion. I was responding to the comment about seeing an Xbox game in 720p...and reminding everyone that it is really being upconverted to 1080i. Didn't mean to imply that everything gets upconverted. I'd assume 480p is displayed as is.


----------



## housecor

Woah, my reponse from Sanyo on the upconverstion question was short and surprising!


My Question:

I have a question regarding the HT32744 32" HDTV. What resolutions does it display natively? In other words, does this set display 480i, 480p, or 720p natively or are all of these resolutions upconverted to 1080i?


Sanyo's Response:

This set will display 480i, 480p, or 720p and 1080i. It does not convert to 1080i.


So, according to this, it sounds like this set displays all the major formats natively including 720p! Native 480i also explains why SD looks so great on this set. SD isn't upconverted - which in my opinion just produces poor digital looking PQ like you see on so many HD sets which upconvert SD. And I know of no other CRT's that display 720p natively...anyone? However, this doesn't explain why most feel 720p PQ falls slightly short of 1080i on this set. Maybe I'm still a bit skeptical on this response - it sounds too good to be true. This is a very surprising set of features for a budget set.


----------



## oryan_dunn

I've always thought it would be harder to design a set that will go through upconverting different resolutions and converting to digital and all that hopla, rather than just making a multisync tv, similar to every pc monitor. I mean, my 90 dollar monitor can sync to all kinds of different rates. It is surprising that other manufactures haven't made native displays. If this is in fact true, then it is very interesting indeed.


Ryan


----------



## investor27

It definitely does not display 720P natively, and I doubt that it displays 480P natively either. Look at the manual that came with the TV. It only states 480i and 1080i support.


----------



## Gardo

Hi. I'm new to the forum as a registered member, but a long-time reader and fan.


The enthusiasm here for the Sanyo set was persuasive, so I got the HT32744 at Wal-Mart last Saturday. There's an awful lot to like about this set, especially as I'm coming from a ten-year old 27" ProScan (the CT169 chassis, mind you







), but here are my complaints/pleas for help. I'm using AVIA and the old Video Essentials DVD as well as the THX Optimizer on Raiders of the Lost Ark. I've got the TV set to manual picture, warm color, SVM off, with brightness/contrast/tint/color/sharpness set up as per AVIA, all played through a Denon 1600 progressive-scan DVD player going through the component 3 input.


1. The gamma seems wrong. The multiple white boxes in first video test in the standard THX Optimizer (on most THX DVDs) are just one big white box. On my computer I can clearly see all the boxes. I could see them clearly on the ProScan. When I go into the Sanyo service menu and adjust gamma down a couple of clicks from the factory default, I can barely see one of the little boxes, but the net effect is still one big white box. The picture suffers from this problem in that any white highlights in the picture go straight to full-on white. This adds a kind of sparkle to the picture but is not good for serious viewing. This problem may be a dealbreaker for me if I can't figure out (or be advised) how to fix it.


2. There's a fair amount of red push and a little green push too. Faces get pretty rosy at times and it's sometimes quite distracting. I've been fiddling in the service menu without too much luck so far. May be a dealbreaker.


3. The video amplifier seems to introduce noise into the upper bandwidth: 6MHz and above on various test patterns has a lot of noise. Probably not a deal breaker.


4. Geometry's actually pretty good after I've tweaked it, but there's a little upward bow on the upper left corner that's noticeable on letterboxed material. This one's liveable.


If anyone has some wisdom to pass along, I'd be grateful! Otherwise, I'll probably torment the family with a trip to BB this weekend to scope out the low-end 32" HDTV sets there, just to make sure I've done the right thing by buying the Sanyo. Aside from the red push, I really like the color, and the picture has nice depth and detail on progressive DVD material. Haven't seen HD yet; the Dish upgrade is in the mail.


----------



## investor27

Your set sounds pretty good to me. A lot of us have at least one corner with geometric issues. I have my 32" set to normal, not warm, for color. In the warm setting, I get the same Red Push and Green colors you are talking about. In Normal setting, my TV set displays amazingly accurate colors, and I am very content with it. Congratulations on your purchase.


A couple of things to add: I am assuming that you warmed up your TV before using the Video Discs to calibrate the TV, and you had set your TV to normal or Warm settings when calibrating the color and tint, right? In other words, you didn't set the TV on normal settings and then calibrated it, then turn the set to Warm settings?


----------



## Gardo

Thanks for the reply. I had indeed warmed the set up for at least 30 minutes before calibrating, and I calibrated using the Warm setting. In my experience, the lowest setting is always the one nearest the 6500 Kelvin standard. If this TV is different, though, that would certainly be a point of interest, and a little unusual, as I've not heard of a set that actually allows you to go below NTSC standard for color temp.


Is there any way to confirm which setting is the one for 6500 Kelvin?


----------



## 4K display




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Slickman_
> *Do you have the 30", or the 32"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



30"


----------



## jminer1

I agree that there is no way this TV displays 720p natively. So basically, I think the response from Sanyo that the TV natively displays 480i, 480p, 720p, and 1080i is a big steaming pile of BS.


Does anyone know for sure if this TV at least displays 480p natively? From what is listed in the manual, it seems that it does not. If that is the case, then the stuff about the tv having reverse 3:2 pull down must also be BS.


If anyone knows the real truth, please provide us all with the info!


----------



## investor27

No one knows anything definitively. There's no reason why the manual will not list 480p if it does indeed support it. Our reasoning for the 3:2 pulldown was that it's very inexpensive to add this feature,and that a lot of the $30-$50 DVD players have it now, so a $800 TV should as well. Some of us, including me, have tried the test where when watching widescreen feed and raising the contrast and brightness levels, we see that they do not affect the top and bottom black bars; hence, lending credence to the believe that the TV does have 3:2 pull-down or some similar technology.


----------



## gadgetman18i3

Hi everyone. I've been reading this forum ever since I picked up my 30" last Saturday, and I've got to say, you guys really know your stuff. It's very reassuring to be able to get online and pick out all these problems one by one with some help. Big kudos to Strickland for making the service manual available, too... I was really happy to see that Sanyo/Strickland made that available.


I've already made some tweaks to the TV with the service menu (VS, VPS, HS, HPO), got a three-way splitter for my digital channels, analog channels, and cable modem (still need to buy a sig. amp, though... but it can wait), and had enough time to hook up and test out my Xbox and Gamecube with it. I'm using Time Warner basic (digital) cable and the digital tuner picks up all kinds of channels. It was really a treat to realize I don't have to splurge for an OTA antenna.


I haven't noticed any of the audio sync problems that were mentioned in the other thread (hopefully everyone was right when they just assumed they were production issues). I hook all of my audio up using the optical-out on the back of the TV and the analog-out for my Gamecube, VCR, etc. All of my digital channels have been coming in as clear as a bell.


The set displays 480i, 480p, and 1080i natively. It handles my Gamecube component signal beautifully, as with my Xbox. I do have a gripe that it upconverts my Xbox's 720p signals to 1080i, but it doesn't bother me that much. It still looks pretty darn good.


The TV definitely does not like the Xbox being used as a DVD player with those component cables though. I get those vertical green lines, which are easily fixed when I switch over to my S-Video cables. I'm using both of the official M$ cables, though... for both the component and the S-Video. I think I read throughout the old thread that if you mod your Xbox to handle progressive scan the vertical bars go away, but the quality isn't worth getting excited over. Once I get the money, I'd like to buy the Momitsu V880 and give that a try through the HDMI port. If anyone has tried using a Momitsu yet, please post and let everyone know how it looks. I'm dying to know if it's having the problems reported with the other upconverting players. (Note: I only get the vertical green lines *when the Xbox is being used as a DVD player...* every other piece of software looks absolutely perfect)


Only things I haven't been able to fix yet are a really thin, bright, vertical white line that I see on the bottom left-corner of the set (only I'd notice it, cause I'm picky like that.... not really that noticeable though), and the fact that I get the interference near the upper-middle sides of the screen that others have mentioned in the other thread with the Xbox's dashboard being set to 480p.


I also notice this problem that was posted by RebelWax that other's mentioned as poor geometry or "barrel-rolling". Someone else mentioned that using the AVIA or DVE calibration DVD's would fix the problem, but I haven't had the money to buy either of those yet. I only notice it on HD channels that are presented in 1080i (like Discovery HD, or HD PBS), but it's definitely there. Is there anyway to quick-fix this?


Anyway, thanks a lot for all the info guys. Sorry about the mammoth post, but I just wanted to make sure everyone got all the info out of me that they could. This really is a great TV for the price, and it's the first HD set I've ever owned. I'm really hoping that since the service manual is available the set can hit an almost near-level of perfection, but the gripes are very bareable. Hope you all have been enjoying the set as much as I have.






> Quote:
> _Originally posted by RebelWax_
> *I just purchased the 30" Sanyo and i noticed that when in "FULL" sceen mode that there is a slight "compressed" look to the left and right edges of the screen. You can only really notice it when a camera pans from left to right. I was wondering if there's anything in the service menu to adjust this or is this just normal? Here's a small example of what i mean.
> 
> 
> 4:3 mode
> 
> | | | | | | | | |
> 
> | | | | | | | | |
> 
> | | | | | | | | |
> 
> 
> 16:9 mode
> 
> ||| | | | | | | | | |||
> 
> ||| | | | | | | | | |||
> 
> ||| | | | | | | | | |||
> 
> 
> If there is something in the menu to adjust this can someone point me to what it is? I looked at the menu and it's pretty cryptic. Don't want to touch much in there.
> 
> 
> Thanks*


----------



## T-Smooth

The X-Box green bars issue is kind of bothering me because the xbox will be my DVD player atleast temporarily when I get this TV and I don't understand why it would cause green bars?? Has anyone used their XBox with the HD Pack and component connections without seeing the green bars while watching DVD's?


In my apartment at school we had a Panasonic 47" widescreen HDTV set that worked great with the xbox dvd palyer and component hook-ups.


----------



## ferrisg




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by investor27_
> *Some of us, including me, have tried the test where when watching widescreen feed and raising the contrast and brightness levels, we see that they do not affect the top and bottom black bars; hence, lending credence to the believe that the TV does have 3:2 pull-down or some similar technology.*



This test has nothing to do with 3:2 pulldown. What you are checking with this test is if the set compresses the vertical raster when displaying anamorphic material. This is a good thing, as you get the full vertical resolution on anamorphic material instead of scanlines being wasted on drawing black bars.


Reverse 3:2 pulldown is used to reconstruct progressive frames from the interlaced content on the DVD.


Here are some brief overviews of this topic:
http://www.dvdfile.com/news/special_...2_pulldown.htm 
http://www.projectorpeople.com/tutor...n-4.asp?page=1


----------



## jminer1

ARGH! This sucks. It seems there is no way to get an official answer for this because even Sanyo itself doesn't seem to know the capabilities of their own TVs!


----------



## svxman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jawgee_
> *I'm using an FX5200 with my 32" Sanyo HDTV. With the official NVIDIA 61.77 drivers, I was able to get 480p & 720p resolutions, but not a useable 1080i display. To compensate for the overscan in 720p, I used the Keystone app that came with the NVIDIA driver. However, I was getting slightly choppy video & mouse movements, so I tried out the beta Forceware 66.00 drivers. These work great to minimize the overscan, BUT it causes everything to be tall & squished horizontally. Watching recorded TV shows & XviD (widescreen) movies is fine, but I am having problems watching DVDs. The screen is slightly stretched vertically, so people look slightly taller & skinnier. It's strange that the XviD version of the movie looks fine. Does anyone know how to fix this in ZP or WinDVD 6?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> jawgee*



Thanks for your reply Jawgee, have I seen your handle over at dvbn.net?

btw, do you think the nvidia cards seem to output the pictures too dark? so you don't use powerstrip at all?


----------



## jawgee

Hey svxman,


Never been to dvbn.net, but I do visit other video sites like Meedio, Videohelp, & GotTVPVR (GAM). So maybe you've seen me at those sites.


I thought that some of my XviD TV shows & movies appeared a bit dark, but that can be taken care with the NVIDIA display drivers. I don't use Powerstrip at all. Someone actually told me that Powerstrip was mainly for folks who were using an analog (component) connection to their HDTV. I'm using DVI-HDMI so I'm all digital. I have to play around more with the Forceware 66.00 driver to see if I can easily resolve my issue. If not, I may have to cry.










Thanks,

jawgee


----------



## Ace_of_Sevens

So can anyone else comment on how 480p looks? 480i and 1080i look great and 720p looks pretty good, but 480p looks dorderline ******. pixels just won't hold still. Is my set defective or is this just a problem with the model?


----------



## buzzly

Picture Quality:


Hi guys (gals)


I am not a gamer and don't have an Xbox, but I have a Zenith DVB-318 upconverting DVD player.


I have been ignoring the PQ discussion until I realize I can test the PQ over various input formats by feeding component signal via the Zenith. The Zenith can be set to 480p, 720p, and 1080i.


I have just tested the PQ playing Ice Age, Monster Inc., and Finding Nemo. Overall the 1080i format looks the best, but 720p and 480p are a tie (to my eyes).


I don't see any discoloration, vertical or horizonal lines and any problems. And I use the cheap component cable that came with the Zenith.


Edit: I have the 30" WS.


----------



## T-Smooth

Could someone with the 32" please give me a height measurement of the back of the unit and perhaps one at the estimated middle of the set too (depth-wise). My room is in the attic and I have a slanted ceiling and i'm trying to figure out if will fit where I want to put it so these measurements would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## 4K display




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rd001_
> *For all you bargain hunters, Toshiba's nice new 30HF84 is on a Big Sale now at Amazon.
> 
> Sweet Deal On 30HF84 *



Not only is your post in the wrong thread, I believe any price other than MSRP is not allowed. Comprenday!


----------



## 4K display




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by buzzly_
> *Picture Quality:
> 
> 
> Hi guys (gals)
> 
> 
> I am not a gamer and don't have an Xbox, but I have a Zenith DVB-318 upconverting DVD player.
> 
> 
> I have been ignoring the PQ discussion until I realize I can test the PQ over various input formats by feeding component signal via the Zenith. The Zenith can be set to 480p, 720p, and 1080i.
> 
> 
> I have just tested the PQ playing Ice Age, Monster Inc., and Finding Nemo. Overall the 1080i format looks the best, but 720p and 480p are a tie (to my eyes).
> 
> 
> I don't see any discoloration, vertical or horizonal lines and any problems. And I use the cheap component cable that came with the Zenith.
> 
> 
> Edit: I have the 30" WS.*



You can feed the 30" all the 720p you want, it gets upconverted to native 1080i. So you will never SEE 720p on this HDTV. PERIOD.

If you feed the 30" with 480i then the tv upconverts to 480p. PERIOD.

If you feed the 30" with 480p then it bypasses the deinterlacer and shows 480p. PERIOD.


SANYO HT30744 HDTV; 480p native, 1080i native. Unofficially.


----------



## bhenley

It isn't easy to describe the dimensions w/o a drawing. There is a lip on the front base that extends 1" from the face of the screen so the depth from the screen face to the deepest part of the back is really less than 22". That deepest part is roughly a 10"W x 9"H rectangle that is 10" above what the TV will sit on. That 10"x9" bump is 8" below the level of the top of the TV.

Looking at the side of the TV, char is 1":


_____ 5" wide ledge at the corner

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|1234567890123456789012|

|1234567890123456789012|

|1234567890123456789012|

|1234567890123456789012|

|1234567890123456789012| 10"Wx9"H

|1234567890123456789012|

|1234567890123456789012|

|1234567890123456789012|

|1234567890123456789012|

|1234567890123456789|

|1234567890123456789|

|1234567890123456789|

|1234567890123456789|

|1234567890123456789|

|1234567890123456789|

|1234567890123456789|

|1234567890123456789|

|1234567890123456789|

|1234567890123456789|


The 9" x 10" bump is centered in the 35" width but above center in height. Putting a tape measure from the back of the 5" ledge on the corner to the corner of the bump gives 22". 22" is also the width of the 10" high rectange that the bump sits above. Monospaced font may be needed, dunno.


Clear as mud?


Edited afterthought.

If you are trying to clear a slanted ceiling, there is a curve that is higher that the "picture" would indicate. If you cut a piece of cardboard into a triangle, it would fit the space above the cabinet if it were 12" along the top level, 8" along the back of the bump, and 14" along the hypotenuse. The picture makes it look like it starts to drop after 5" and you should use 10" before is starts dropping 8" to the bump.


----------



## Ace_of_Sevens

I should add that if I hit the freeze button, 480p signals stop moving. Thsi is on hte 32" 4:3


----------



## Gardo

FWIW, I'll be taking the Sanyo back today after trying it out for nearly a week. It's a good deal for the price, but in the end the contrast, red push, and video noise problems were just too much for me to live with. YMMV, of course. I also began to think that the lovely color in evenly-lighted scenes was just a little too hyped. As I went back and forth between computer monitor and set, the differences were sometimes pretty jarring. I prefer as accurate a picture as possible, and by the end I didn't think the Sanyo was quite accurate enough. I'm too far away from the towers to get an OTA digital signal, so the tuner wasn't enough to sway me, either.


With a 10% Best Buy coupon (thanks to a forum post), a $50 gift card rebate, and 18 months same as cash financing with a BB credit card, I was able to get the Sony 32HS420 for about $60 more than the Sanyo. To my eye, the Sony PQ is much better than the Sanyo's on HD, DVD, and SD. Though the color was (for want of a better word) "lusher" on the Sanyo, the color on the Sony looks more accurate to me. The picture is significantly more detailed, the contrast is fine, and the picture looks rock-solid. Blacks are especially impressive.


All of that said, I really do appreciate all the recommendations and information on the Sanyo. You good people started me on the HD trail and the results have been more than worth it! Thanks.


----------



## vdorta

The 32HS420 doesn't have a built-in TV tuner. I also read somewhere that it always comes on in 16:9 regardless of the program and you have to zoom it to 4:3. This is weird if true.


----------



## Gardo

The Sony doesn't have a built-in HDTV tuner. It has a standard NTSC tuner.


It displays aspect ratio correctly on everthing I've seen so far. There's some setup nuance with my new Dish 811 receiver regarding aspect ratio that I haven't figured out yet, but that was an issue on the Sanyo too so I'm thinking it's not the Sony's fault.


----------



## crawdad62

Speaking of satellite receivers and the Sanyo. I'm wondering if anyone has a code or if there's a code for the Sanyo remote and a Directv Tivo? The D*Tivo is a Phillips DSR704. I've tried the codes listed in the Sanyo manual for Phillips Satellite receivers but none have worked. I doubt there's a code for the combo receiver/Tivo but if anyone has one that works I'd appreciate knowing what it is.


Thanks.


----------



## jefft1314

Here are some different impressions of the set. I got him home, hooked him up, noticed a weird issue with red and blue dots popping up on the screen. I thought nothing of it, as when I was watching during the day I couldn't see them from my viewing distance and the material i was watching. I threw in Underworld tonight and the colorful snow was very apparent. I'm not giving up on this set, as save for this issue (I believe I got a defective set) the tv is excellent in every respect except geometry. It has a nasty pincushion in the lower right hand corner. I was actually looking foward to tinkering around with the service menu though and fixing it. If the Toshiba goes back on it's crazy sale tomorrow or the next day I'll probably buy that. Otherwise I'll go through Sanyo's till I find one that isn't defective. For what it's worth the overall picture quality on this guy is very good. It's much much much better than the panasonic 32hxc14 with everything ranging from Dish network, to dvd movies, to my xbox games. As soon as I find a Sanyo set that works, I'll be good to go. I just hope it doesn't take me more than one more tv to do it.


----------



## jefft1314

Here are some different impressions of the set. I got him home, hooked him up, noticed a weird issue with red and blue dots popping up on the screen. I thought nothing of it, as when I was watching during the day I couldn't see them from my viewing distance and the material i was watching. I threw in Underworld tonight and the colorful snow was very apparent. I'm not giving up on this set, as save for this issue (I believe I got a defective set) the tv is excellent in every respect except geometry. It has a nasty pincushion in the lower right hand corner. I was actually looking foward to tinkering around with the service menu though and fixing it. If the Toshiba goes back on it's crazy sale tomorrow or the next day I'll probably buy that. Otherwise I'll go through Sanyo's till I find one that isn't defective. For what it's worth the overall picture quality on this guy is very good. It's much much much better than the panasonic 32hxc14 with everything ranging from Dish network, to dvd movies, to my xbox games. As soon as I find a Sanyo set that works, I'll be good to go. I just hope it doesn't take me more than one more tv to do it.


----------



## housecor




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jefft1314_
> *Here are some different impressions of the set. I got him home, hooked him up, noticed a weird issue with red and blue dots popping up on the screen.*



You too? I assumed this was an issue with my DVD player since I have this issue on DVD and I'm running high quality Belkin Component cables. On what sources do you notice the dots and to what degree? On dark scenes or in between scenes they're definately noticable on mine. I'll have to check other sources.


----------



## jefft1314

Damn, I was really hoping that I was the only one who had this issue. I can tell you that I can see it on any source, but it's especially noticable when scenes change on a dvd/it goes black, it's also much easier to notice at night. This is unfortunately something I can't live with, and the set is being returned. I really don't want a 30 inch widescreen tv, but if the toshiba sale happens again I may be forced to go that route. I suppose worst case scenario is I get a 32 inch analog tv which has vertical compression. Would save me a few hundred dollars and since I can't get any hd in my situation, it might not be a bad solution.


----------



## n2lak

I've had my Sanyo 32" now since the 20th of last month. I seem to remember a question about Closed Captioning. Well, I'm watching the US Open OTA on WCBS-DT02.1. There is closed captioning for this event (real time!). Amazing..

I'm using Philips component cables purchased at Walmart hooked up to a Dish 6000. I also have a Dish 508 DVR hooked up using S-Video (also Philips). No HDMI source yet. Now for some sharpness observations with scan velocity turned off:

OTA analog Sharp

OTA ditgital Extremely sharp

Component

HD Programming (Dish receiver set to 1080i output) Extremely Sharp

SD Programming (Dish receiver set to 1080i output) Fuzzy compared to all the above

Composite via S-Video1 (from Dish PVR) Way better than SD above

I may try a second S-video feed from the 6000 - but I'm not sure it will support 2 simultaneous video format output. Life's a compromise.

I've already deleted all OTA channels from my Dish 6000 as the SANYO is way more sensitive to weak signals. OTA viewing is now enjoyable - no more pixelating. Of course the 6000 is a first generation STB that I've had for more than 3 years.. I guess you can't have it all.

I've yet to enter the service menu - as the set has a decent picture using the Standard menu options.

Thanks to all contributers in helping me decide on this TV.


----------



## Slickman

I don't understand why everyone turns scan velocity off, it makes the words on my TV look way sharper


----------



## jefft1314

it creates artificial edges around things, that's basically it. For instance when I'm playing nfl 2k5 with scan velocity on the players are actually a little bit wider because of the artificial lines that svm create. In general you would want it turned off for everything except maybe 480i (sattelite) and 320i (analog). For video games/dvd's/hd content svm adds something to the picture that isn't needed.


----------



## Slickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jefft1314_
> *it creates artificial edges around things, that's basically it. For instance when I'm playing nfl 2k5 with scan velocity on the players are actually a little bit wider because of the artificial lines that svm create. In general you would want it turned off for everything except maybe 480i (sattelite) and 320i (analog). For video games/dvd's/hd content svm adds something to the picture that isn't needed.*



I guess it's kind of a trade off then because menus and words look phenomenal but it messes up other stuff. Then again I haven't seen any 480p or higher signal sent to my TV because my component wires for my XBOX are messed up, so maybe in 480p or higher it really doesn't make much of a difference.


----------



## TH3_FRB

Decided to make some adjustments to the geometry of my 32" today. When i first went into the service menu a few weeks ago I was confused as to what adjustments to make to the binary code for each of the items. It turns out that it is very easy to play with. I started with horizontal centering...I needed to move the entire picture about 1/2-3/4 inches to the right. When you find the item you want to adjust, you'll see a 8-digit binary code. Use the numbers 7-0 on the remote to flip the digits (from left to right) back and forth between 1 and 0. So, the 7 key changes the left-most digit back and forth, the 0 key flips the right-most digit. What I found is that the left most digit makes the biggest adjustment with each digit following making a smaller adjustment. So the more to the right you are in the binary string, the finer the adjustment. If the first digit makes too much of an adjustment but the next digit too small of an adjustment you can combine changes...shift 1/2 inch right and then 1/8 inch left for example. It's really more intuitive when you sit down and play with it...trial and error. Anyway, the same concept works for all the geometry adjustments.


Horizontal centering: 1=left 0=right

Vert centering: 1=up 0=down

Pinamp: 1=expand middle 0=squeez middle

Pinphase: 1=expand bottom 0=squeez top

UCP2: 1=expand top 0=squeez top

UCP2: 1=expand bottom 0=squeez bottom


Check page 17 in the service manual for pictures of each adjustment.


----------



## jefft1314

I agree the service menu isn't that difficult to work with, i messed around with mine today (knowing full well i'm going to return it) and I didn't at all manage to mess up anything. I think I actually made the geometry better prety significantly, it's still not perfect, but it's definitely no worse than any other tv i've seen now. Too bad I get all this colorful snow on the screen, otherwise it would defintiely be a keeper.


----------



## housecor




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jefft1314_
> *I agree the service menu isn't that difficult to work with, i messed around with mine today (knowing full well i'm going to return it) and I didn't at all manage to mess up anything. I think I actually made the geometry better prety significantly, it's still not perfect, but it's definitely no worse than any other tv i've seen now. Too bad I get all this colorful snow on the screen, otherwise it would defintiely be a keeper.*



I can only see this colorful snow on DVD via component in between scenes when it's very dark. I first noticed it when using Avia to detect noise. Has anyone else noticed this snow issue on any inputs? Hopefully this is a rare issue.


----------



## jefft1314

As nobody else has reported it it's probably a rarity on the sets or has something to do with our setups. Though when I unplugged everything in my room and just had my tv and dvd player plugged in and on I still got the same problem. I was thinking it could be a dirty power issue? But this is pretty serious "noise" to the point where I don't think it qualifies as "noise" anymore, i.e. it's something i've never seen or heard of on any other tv's.


----------



## housecor

Jeff - I'm still questioning whether it's an issue w/ my DVD player or the component inputs on the Sanyo. I'm running a JVC XV-FA95BK. You? Can't be my cables - I've tried multiple high quality sets with no improvement. I don't believe it's a power issue because I turned out all the lights last night and couldn't see the noise on analog or digital TV. Though admittedly, it's hard to find extended dark scenes on cable but I tried using screen freeze on dark scenes and saw no noise. I haven't tried S-video or HDMI. If you exchange your set let me know if you find the issue resolved. If so, I'll do the same - On DVD the noise is definitely annoying.


----------



## LugNutX

I have noticed this colored snow on my set as well. At first I thought it was the DVD player, but after 3 different players, I'm convinced that this probably has nothing to do with it. On two of the players, the snow is visible regardless of whether it is set to interlaced or progressive. The third player (non-progressive) looks fine...which throws another piece into the puzzle.


I will also say that while visible, the noise is not particularly annoying and it's not too pronounced on my set (this could also be due to the fact that I sit 10 feet away).


----------



## TH3_FRB

Question about all these "snow" reports. Are you all using component connections? Has anyone tried switching to S-video or DVI, or turning off progressive mode on your DVD player to see if the snow goes away? It might be worth a little trouble shooting to see if we can't narrow it down. Seems the Xbox problems are always related to component connections too. I have my cable box connected via component with no problems, but I haven't actually looked for snow.


----------



## LugNutX

Yes, this is using component cables. I intially thought it could be my cables, but I just read the post where someone had tried several sets.


I have tried with both progressive scan on and off and I get the same result on those two players. As mentioned, the third (Magnavox MDV421) does not show the snow...and it is also connected via component.










I have not tried DVI, but S-Video looks like it may solve the snow problem...unfortunately I'm not happy with the picture quality after using component for so long now.


Would love to hear other's findings...


----------



## jefft1314

It's extremely noticable on dark scenes with my dvd player (btw is a pioneer 563a with really cheap component video cables) but it's also quite visable on my sattelite which is run through s-video. I sit about 5-6 feet away from the set and the snow is very distracting. I'm actually having second thoughts about having an hd set anyway, as I hardly ever watch tv. If only video games and movies didn't look so damn good on hdtv sets.


----------



## housecor

I can confirm the snow doesn't occur on digital TV OTA. I can only see it on DVD over component and have no cables to check other inputs. I can confirm that it's there in both 480i and 480p. Mine isn't terrible, but it is noticeable when scenes fade to black.


Tip: The screen freeze button is a great way to see this issue.


----------



## TH3_FRB

So this would suggest that it is either a source problem (probably not since several folks report it with various DVD players) or a connection problem (component connections seem to be the culprit). Does anyone notice this problem with component connections coming from a cable box like the Moto 6200?



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by housecor_
> *I can confirm the snow doesn't occur on digital TV OTA. I can only see it on DVD over component and have no cables to check other inputs. I can confirm that it's there in both 480i and 480p. Mine isn't terrible, but it is noticeable when scenes fade to black.
> 
> 
> Tip: The screen freeze button is a great way to see this issue.*


----------



## Slickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by TH3_FRB_
> *So this would suggest that it is either a source problem (probably not since several folks report it with various DVD players) or a connection problem (component connections seem to be the culprit). Does anyone notice this problem with component connections coming from a cable box like the Moto 6200?*



I just got my HD cable box yesterday and it's hooked up via component and I have no problems at all. No snowlike effects or anything like that. BTW, the HD stuff looks WAY better than I thought it would.







The cable box I got is a Motorola so it's probably the one your talking about. Oh, and BTW, I have the 32".


----------



## housecor

It could also be that the snow issue only occurs on 480i and 480p which would point to some internal set issue. I've yet to hear anyone report this snow on anything but these resolutions. It could be that analog cable has enough noise to mask the snow, but 480i or 480p from DVD is clear enough to display the snow problem. Does anyone have an upconverting DVD to see if the issue occurs on 1080i or 720p via component or other inputs?


----------



## TH3_FRB

Yep, my cable is fine over component from a Moto STB. They just activated the DVI port a week or so ago and I haven't had a chance try it out yet.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Slickman_
> *I just got my HD cable box yesterday and it's hooked up via component and I have no problems at all. No snowlike effects or anything like that. BTW, the HD stuff looks WAY better than I thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cable box I got is a Motorola so it's probably the one your talking about. Oh, and BTW, I have the 32".*


----------



## TH3_FRB

I know my locat OTA DTV broadcasts are 480i/p sometimes. Those folks with the snow should search out a 480i/p OTA broadcast and give it a close look...might narrow the problem down to 480i/p over component. That actually brings up a point...isn't DVD over S-video 480i, and didn't someone say that the snow is gone over S-video?



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by housecor_
> *It could also be that the snow issue only occurs on 480i and 480p which would point to some internal set issue. I've yet to hear anyone report this snow on anything but these resolutions. It could be that analog cable has enough noise to mask the snow, but 480i or 480p from DVD is clear enough to display the snow problem. Does anyone have an upconverting DVD to see if the issue occurs on 1080i or 720p via component or other inputs?*


----------



## LugNutX

I do not see any snow over s-video, however switching my DVD player between interlaced to progressive over component yields snowy results regardless of setting. My OTA broadcasts look fine.


----------



## jefft1314

I have snow over s-video, though I appear to be the only one. At any rate, I won't be able to live with this set if I get this colorful snow on any input.


----------



## AFARR

I did a Dogpile search and found your forums. I happened to be killing some time in a Walmart and saw the Sanyo. I'm getting a small check shortly, and was going to sink the money into a TV (I'm watching a 13" TV/DVD combo now--I'm away from home for a while and left the 25" TV with the wife and kids). Had about $700 (not including Tax) budgeted for a nice TV--so the $750 is close enough.


I had my mind set on the 30" Widescreen Philips at Costco ($700), but saw the Sanyo on display at WallyWorld.


Now, I tried to piece some answers together from the long threads here, but missed a few (sorry if they were buried in this 9 page thread or the 64 page original thread and I missed them).


So, a few questions, if you don't mind:


#1--I gather that I can take my ComCast cable box back to Comcast and use this TV as a self-contained unit. However, can I utilize the same menus and "On-Demand" movies that I get with the Digital cable now?


#2--How big is the box? (not the TV but the box itself, I just want to be sure the TV will fit into the back of my 2dr. Explorer.)


#3--For you Wal Mart employees--How can I call to the store and check availability? SKU? I have at least 3 Walmarts within driving distance, but they are about 20 minutes from my house in opposite directions. Hate to drive to all 3 to find one in stock.


#4--I had considered the Widescreen version, but (please correct me if I am wrong), without getting too technical, the 32" will put up approximately a 29.5" Widescreen image (most of my DVDs are Widescreen), but the 30" Widescreen will only put up an approximately 25" Standard (4:3) image unless you stretch the image (cause some distortion)?


#5--Being significantly bigger than the 13" TV (and heavier), I'd need a new Stand or Cabinet/Entertainment Center. I had considered getting a 27" TV (as they are easier to fit into nice looking entertainment centers), but I realize I don't care so much about the furniture if I can get a bigger TV image. So--can anyone recommend an inexpensive, SOLID, reasonably nice looking Entertainment Ctr. or Stand that will hold these TVs and about 6 components (VCR, Receiver, Tape Deck, DVD--a rather tall Kenwood changer, Turntable, and maybe Cable Box--depending on the answer to #1 above). I didn't want to spend $$$ on a TV, then add $$ just to get it off the ground in my apartment. I'm near Pittsburgh, so I have some access to major retail stores (and an IKEA).


#6--And, finally, the original thread is over several months old--I haven't even begun to search other, newer threads to see if there are any better deals out there.


Thanks for your patience with a newcomer!!


AFARR


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by AFARR_
> *I did a Dogpile search and found your forums. I happened to be killing some time in a Walmart and saw the Sanyo. I'm getting a small check shortly, and was going to sink the money into a TV (I'm watching a 13" TV/DVD combo now--I'm away from home for a while and left the 25" TV with the wife and kids). Had about $700 (not including Tax) budgeted for a nice TV--so the $750 is close enough.
> 
> 
> I had my mind set on the 30" Widescreen Philips at Costco ($700), but saw the Sanyo on display at WallyWorld.
> 
> 
> Now, I tried to piece some answers together from the long threads here, but missed a few (sorry if they were buried in this 9 page thread or the 64 page original thread and I missed them).
> 
> 
> So, a few questions, if you don't mind:
> 
> 
> #1--I gather that I can take my ComCast cable box back to Comcast and use this TV as a self-contained unit. However, can I utilize the same menus and "On-Demand" movies that I get with the Digital cable now?
> 
> 
> #2--How big is the box? (not the TV but the box itself, I just want to be sure the TV will fit into the back of my 2dr. Explorer.)
> 
> 
> #3--For you Wal Mart employees--How can I call to the store and check availability? SKU? I have at least 3 Walmarts within driving distance, but they are about 20 minutes from my house in opposite directions. Hate to drive to all 3 to find one in stock.
> 
> 
> #4--I had considered the Widescreen version, but (please correct me if I am wrong), without getting too technical, the 32" will put up approximately a 29.5" Widescreen image (most of my DVDs are Widescreen), but the 30" Widescreen will only put up an approximately 25" Standard (4:3) image unless you stretch the image (cause some distortion)?
> 
> 
> #5--Being significantly bigger than the 13" TV (and heavier), I'd need a new Stand or Cabinet/Entertainment Center. I had considered getting a 27" TV (as they are easier to fit into nice looking entertainment centers), but I realize I don't care so much about the furniture if I can get a bigger TV image. So--can anyone recommend an inexpensive, SOLID, reasonably nice looking Entertainment Ctr. or Stand that will hold these TVs and about 6 components (VCR, Receiver, Tape Deck, DVD--a rather tall Kenwood changer, Turntable, and maybe Cable Box--depending on the answer to #1 above). I didn't want to spend $$$ on a TV, then add $$ just to get it off the ground in my apartment. I'm near Pittsburgh, so I have some access to major retail stores (and an IKEA).
> 
> 
> #6--And, finally, the original thread is over several months old--I haven't even begun to search other, newer threads to see if there are any better deals out there.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your patience with a newcomer!!
> 
> 
> AFARR*



#1 If the digital cable channels are broadcast in clear QAM, then this tv will be able to tune them. You wont have all the fancy features of your cable box.


#2 I can't give specifics, but its about 2 feet deep, 3.5-4ft wide, and about 3 foot tall. Thats for the 30". The 32" will be taller, but its been a while since i've handled on, so I dont remember the size


#3 I'd just say call and ask about it before you drive there. I don't work for a few days, so I don't have the exact upc that you need.


#4 your correct


#5 I don't know furniture that well to comment, but i'm sure you can find something that will work.


#6 I'm not aware of any at the time. Usually the manufacturers put out the new models in the summer, so I think for the time being, this is still considered a good deal.


Hope you end up with something you like.

Ryan


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by AFARR_
> *
> 
> #2--How big is the box? (not the TV but the box itself, I just want to be sure the TV will fit into the back of my 2dr. Explorer.)
> 
> 
> #3--For you Wal Mart employees--How can I call to the store and check availability?
> 
> 
> #6--And, finally, the original thread is over several months old--I haven't even begun to search other, newer threads to see if there are any better deals out there.
> 
> 
> AFARR*



2) The 32" HT32744 box is 31.5 H x 39" L x 27.25" D. I picked 32" because of your #4 ?


3) There isn't a SKU on the box or my receipt, just the UPC #. I phoned local WalMarts asking if they had a Sanyo HT32744 and they were all able to say yes/no.


6) Better deals is hard to say. If you aren't going to use OTA and can just keep the Comcast box, you don't need the built in digital tuner and that opens lots of possibilities. See "Sweet deal on Toshiba 30HF84" - but it is a 30" WS, not a 4:3 set (and no 32HF84 announced). I recently looked at a Samsung TXP3275 because it would have better speakers and an integrated Program Guide of the digital channels. I came away appreciating the Sanyo more. I still get a lot of 4:3 content that is broadcast 720p or 1080i and on the Sanyo, I can zoom the picture to fill the screen instead of bars on all 4 sides. Couldn't do that on the Samsung 3271 or 3275. If it had, I might have been willing to pay an extra $150 for the Samsung. All depends on your real "needs" - not many with ATSC tuners in them and none at this price. If you can spend twice as much, you can get something much nicer with a Sony.


----------



## T-Smooth

Get out your receipts, at my local Walmart the price just dropped $50 on both the 32" and the 30" to $697! Hasn't changed on walmart.com yet so i'm not sure if it's company wide or not but won't hurt you guys to check.


----------



## Slickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by T-Smooth_
> *Get out your receipts, at my local Walmart the price just dropped $50 on both the 32" and the 30" to $697! Hasn't changed on walmart.com yet so i'm not sure if it's company wide or not but won't hurt you guys to check.*



I have my receipt and I just got mine last week, is there any way I can get the $50 back


----------



## housecor

Does Wal-Mart offer something similar to BB or CC's price protection? It'd be nice to just show the receipt and get the difference.


----------



## Bill1313

Wow! I thought that would be a Xmas Price so maybe the before or just after Xmas Price will be even Lower







& I'm looking to buy around the 1st of the year


----------



## Ja'Man

Hi everyone, this is my first post. I just picked up a philips 32pt8320 (32" 4:3) for $699 and I love the picture, but it only has 1 hd input which is really a bummer and it doesnt have a built in tuner. I think Im going to take it back and get the sanyo, but I have 2 questions if anyone can help me:


1. Has anyone had experience with a Philips tv similar to mine to tell me if the PQ is as good or better with the Sanyo?


2. Can someone tell me the width of the whole set? Sanyo's site says 35" but I gotta be sure because I have exactly 36" in my entertainment center.


TIA


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by housecor_
> *Does Wal-Mart offer something similar to BB or CC's price protection? It'd be nice to just show the receipt and get the difference.*



I'm not sure if it is a company wide policy, but usually within 30 days, we'll give you the difference back.


Ryan


----------



## jefft1314

Huh, well since walmart has at least a 30 day return gurantee for whatever reason, if you just got your tv last week, you could return it and then rebuy it for 700. Of course, that would probably be more of a hassle to walmart than anything, so more than likely they'll just refund your money to you. I would be wary of returning your set though if it doesn't have any problems, chances of you picking up one with this colorful snow issue seem decent, and picking up one with terrible geometry is almost guaranteed. This means there's only a 300 dollar price difference between the analog and hd sanyo set. I have to rethink whether I want to bump down to the sd set or not.


----------



## jawgee




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Ja'Man_
> *Hi everyone, this is my first post. I just picked up a philips 32pt8320 (32" 4:3) for $699 and I love the picture, but it only has 1 hd input which is really a bummer and it doesnt have a built in tuner. I think Im going to take it back and get the sanyo, but I have 2 questions if anyone can help me:
> 
> 
> 1. Has anyone had experience with a Philips tv similar to mine to tell me if the PQ is as good or better with the Sanyo?
> 
> 
> 2. Can someone tell me the width of the whole set? Sanyo's site says 35" but I gotta be sure because I have exactly 36" in my entertainment center.
> 
> 
> TIA*



I can answer your 2nd question. My entertainment armoire is a bit less than 36" wide & the Sanyo 32" TV fit with about a quarter inch to spare on both sides. I think the TV actually measures about 35.5" wide.


jawgee


----------



## Ja'Man

thanks Jawgee, can ne1 comment on the PQ compared to the Philips?


----------



## TH3_FRB

I fit it (32" in the box) in the back of a Jeep Wrangler with the rear seat out. It was tight but it fit.




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jawgee_
> *I can answer your 2nd question. My entertainment armoire is a bit less than 36" wide & the Sanyo 32" TV fit with about a quarter inch to spare on both sides. I think the TV actually measures about 35.5" wide.
> 
> 
> jawgee*


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
> *I'm not sure if it is a company wide policy, but usually within 30 days, we'll give you the difference back.
> 
> 
> Ryan*



When I went there with my receipt today, the woman said she could give back the difference in the first week only. I purchased nearly two months ago but have another month to return mine for the original purchase price and immediately buy another for the reduced price. They didn't have one in stock. I can take my chances that an open box return will become available as well as take my chances that a brand new one might have issues that my current one doesn't. The woman was very nice and said there was no problem with a physical return to save the $50. Seems like there SHOULD be a company wide policy that is different than requiring a physical return. Maybe the size & weight would make people not do it, but now I'm a little ticked.


----------



## TH3_FRB

It's not that difficult to physically return...at least not enough to discourage me from doing it. $50 is still $50 and WalMart is just down the road...it'll take a total of an hour out of my day...and I need to get some other crap at Wally World anyway


----------



## AMgold

Just buy a new one, and return it with the old receipt. No worries about problems if your set is working just fine.


Just a thought.....


----------



## Slickman

Darn, I got mine last Friday so I could have brought the receipt in today and get the money but I can't find it. Looks like I can't get the money.


----------



## Slickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ghoulie_
> *TH3_FRB, thanks for starting this thread!
> 
> 
> I have read all the posts from the other thread concerning the Sanyo HT 30744/32744. I have the HT30744 and find it to be a decent deal. However, it does have one flaw. There is a tilt issue. My screen is tilted towards the left and is very obvious especially when watching letter-box. I know that in the initial thread there was no way to correct tilt, at least in the service menu. I was just hoping that all of our options for correcting tilt issues were exhausted. I don't want to return my set if there is a fix for the tilt out there.*



This is also my issue and I can't find a fix for it either. I actually made a seperate thread for the issue with no luck. I have the 32" also so I guess this issue is not just with the 30"s. I can live with it if there is no fix but it'd be better if I could find a fix.


----------



## TheChef72

The cable guy just put "better lines in" and told me that something is throwing current back to the junction box after a couple minutes he said that it was my nice new tv. He said that I should use the composite hook ups on the cable box to get a better picture and eliminate the feedback. I have digital cable but not high def. Anyone having this problem? Is this normal? What should I do to resolve this?


----------



## TH3_FRB

So your Sanyo is sending current back out through the coax input? You should be using component (or better yet DVI) connections from your cable box anyway. Even S-video is better then coax.


----------



## TheChef72

crappy digital box only has composite out or coax out... would the composite be better than coax?


----------



## planetside

Woof. I just waded through 50 pages of the old thread, and the 10 pages of this new thread on the Sanyo HT30744. I was pretty active in the discussion way back in June, but sorta got sidetracked from reading, and now I'm back about 3 months later










I last left the conversation with discussion regarding the TV and Xbox. Actually, this could apply to Gamecube as well, where the console is connected through either of the Component Inputs on the TV. Here are the issues outstanding issues that I see (and apparently have not found a good solution after catching up on 2 hours of back posts):


** Game console when attached through Component Inputs **


1) 480i output shows vertical green bars.

2) 480p output shows horizontal distortion at three distinct areas of the screen: upper, middle and lower areas.


Problem #1 persists mostly in DVD playback, mainly due to the fact that most Xbox owners who are using the HiDef AV pack have set their Display options in the Dashboard to 480p/720p/1080i output. By doing so, Problem 2 persists.


In short, when playing GAMES, you WILL experience either Problem 1 or Problem 2 (not both). However, since DVD playback ONLY displays in 480i, you will experience Problem 1 any time you playback DVDs.


So far, no luck in finding a solution for this. Problem 2 bugs me more than Problem 1 (I don't use my Xbox to watch movies), but neither is desirable, obviously.


Danny (contemplating returning this TV to Walmart after owning it for 3 months)


----------



## finger11

i just got this from walmart a few days ago. i got component cables (acoustic research) to hook up my dvd player to the tv and get snow when enabling the connection.... this snow almost makes the video unwatchable its so bad.


s-video w/ the dvd player looks completely fine and OTA HD channels look fine too (wonderful at that)


is this a cable/dvd player/tv problem? i'm debating whether to try and return this and get another one, thinking its a tv problem


any help would be appreciated



updated:

i tried a monster cable component with this setup and the same white snowy lines are showing...


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by finger11_
> *
> 
> 
> updated:
> 
> i tried a monster cable component with this setup and the same white snowy lines are showing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'd take the DVD player, component cableS, and your remote to WalMart. Maybe even bring your own extension cord. If you don't get snow on their display Sanyo, return the TV. If you do, plug it in to something else, borrow one of their DVD players, ... If you've never used the DVD player w/ component before, you may be missing a piece that fully enables the component output. I have an old JVC DVD that puts out a really poor display on component / S-video, whichever isn't selected.


Just easier to cart a DVD player to another TV than cart the TV to the store before you know it is the TV.


----------



## finger11

thanks for the advice! ... i might try that out tonite or tomorrow evening...



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bhenley_
> *I have an old JVC DVD that puts out a really poor display on component / S-video, whichever isn't selected.
> 
> *




what do you mean by this? i have a video selector switch on the back off my dvd player, pioneer 525 (manufactured in '99), that either puts the video out on the s-video/composite or component outputs.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by finger11_
> *
> 
> what do you mean by this? i have a video selector switch on the back off my dvd player, pioneer 525 (manufactured in '99), that either puts the video out on the s-video/composite or component outputs.*



A switch is pretty intuitive. I have to push and hold the front panel Stop button for 5 seconds for it to display a C or S and keep holding it to toggle to the other. While S-video is selected, the component cables aren't "black" but a crappy picture (mostly blue IIRC). Not likely your problem unless flipping your switch doesn't change the display when you select Component 1. You've probably tried the other component connection. Got a neighbor with component DVD player? Do you have a menu choice to toggle between interlace and progressive? Outta ideas.


----------



## oryan_dunn

The walmart people shouldn't have a problem with you bringing in your own dvd player. Lots less work for us if we don't have to get another tv down.







I haven't noticed any snow at all on either of our display models, but maybe you have to have it in a dark environment to see it? And I also noticed that the price droped to $697. That is probably a nationwide drop.


----------



## finger11

no it's is very noticable...with or without lights on... it looks terrible pretty much .. i did try both component inputs...


----------



## TH3_FRB

Very odd that this snow problem has only been reported recently


----------



## finger11

ok, i just remembered the 3rd dvd player in the house has component... how i forgot there was a 3rd? i have no idea... but i hooked it up w/ component and popped in Nemo and it looked fine, so im guessing its my old ass dvd player.


anyone got any suggestions for a cheap dvd player that works well with this tv? =) wouldnt mind a multidisc player..thanks guys!


----------



## TH3_FRB

Interesting...seems to imply that some DVD players do something different then others...but what and how the hell do we know before actually buying one? And what about Xbox and game cube...must be something similar to the older DVD players. The solution for DVD is probably to pick up a new ub=nit with DVI/HDMI output and just go completely digital.


----------



## finger11

yea i would think just get one that has HDMI... but what if i get direct tv or digital/hd cable later on? (most likely in about 3 months when i move out) wouldnt i want that on the HDMI port?


----------



## TH3_FRB

Well, you'll have to pick one or the other. We haven't heard any reports of trouble with component connections and STBs...my Moto HD box works great with component...so you could just run the DVD through DVI/HDMI and the STB through component.


----------



## investor27

My SA3250 HD box from Time Warner/Brighthouse works great through component input for HD signals, but everything else looks bad. I can see a bunch of vertical white lines when watching standard feed. I would switch to channel 3 to watch these instead.


Anyway, I have a problem that I haven't been able to fix for about a month now since I have the 32", and was hoping someone here can help. I have played with all the settings under the service menu thoroughly, but I just could not fix the slight-moderate convexity in the lower 1/3 of the TV. The lower 1/3 of the TV would cave upward in the middle of the TV. So if I'm using a Cross Pattern test, I would see all the lines in the lower 1/3 of the TV forming a hump in the middle.


Does anybody know how to bring this part back down while keeping the left and right parts perfectly horizontal? Thanks.


----------



## BuddTX

Please note that NOT every Wal-Mart has this new price.


The Wal-Mart where i bought my Sanyo still has the 747 price.


A Wal-Mart 10 miles down has the road has the newer 697 price.


My wal-mart would not price match another wal-mart!!


Love the TV, happy with the price, but mad that now they are selling it for even cheaper and will not give my my money back.


As a single person, this TV is too heavy to be moving around! I will keep it unless wal-mart has a 36" 4:3 HD TV out in the next two months.


Hey did anyone confrim that All Sanyos have a 1 year return policy.


My Super Wal-mart said that there was on a 90 day refund on the Sanyo's.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Price changes like that only take effect when the department manager goes through and makes new labels and marks them off the list of price changes. Once that list is finalized, then the price will be changed in their system. The price changes will come through, but the dept manager must act for them to take effect. So in that one stores case, the dept manager probably didn't go through that list of price changes yet. I forget where, but someone in the old thread had proof somewhere of that 1 year policy.


Ryan


----------



## finger11




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BuddTX_
> *Please note that NOT every Wal-Mart has this new price.
> 
> 
> The Wal-Mart where i bought my Sanyo still has the 747 price.
> 
> 
> A Wal-Mart 10 miles down has the road has the newer 697 price.
> 
> 
> My wal-mart would not price match another wal-mart!!
> 
> *



could you try to bring your reciept to the lower priced wal-mart and get a price match?


the first store i went to said it was 697, then i went to another one that had it in stock. they had it for 747 and i told them to call the other store cause they said it was 697 but the other store then said it was 747


----------



## TH3_FRB

It's not a 1-year return policy. There is a 90-day return policy...you can return it for ANY reason. The warranty period is 1 year and you can bring it back to the store for a replacement within that year if something craps out. I think the owners manual states the warranty return policy. You might have to get the WalMart manager to chat with a Sanyo rep...I can understand them not knowing about this odd warranty policy.




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BuddTX_
> *Please note that NOT every Wal-Mart has this new price.
> 
> 
> The Wal-Mart where i bought my Sanyo still has the 747 price.
> 
> 
> A Wal-Mart 10 miles down has the road has the newer 697 price.
> 
> 
> My wal-mart would not price match another wal-mart!!
> 
> 
> Love the TV, happy with the price, but mad that now they are selling it for even cheaper and will not give my my money back.
> 
> 
> As a single person, this TV is too heavy to be moving around! I will keep it unless wal-mart has a 36" 4:3 HD TV out in the next two months.
> 
> 
> Hey did anyone confrim that All Sanyos have a 1 year return policy.
> 
> 
> My Super Wal-mart said that there was on a 90 day refund on the Sanyo's.*


----------



## investor27

Didn't we all said that it would be a two-year warranty on this TV instead? And does anyone else have an idea as to how I may be able to fix the hump distortion in the middle of the lower half of the TV?


------

--------- -------

------------ -------------------


----------



## TH3_FRB

Don't recall any talk about a 2-year warranty. 2 years is fairly rare aside from Sony XBR and other high-end units. I used my AMEX though so I get an extra year anyway.


Don't know of any way to fix your problem using the service menu...maybe something internal that an ISF tech could tweak?


----------



## investor27

Okay. Thanks TH3. If anything ever comes across your rada on the issue, please let me know. I can help out with quite a lot of geometric distortion problems, too, so don't hesitate to send people my way if you are too inundated with email-calls-for-help.


----------



## finger11

has anyone tried using a DVI->HDMI cable with a HTPC? i've been thinking about just making a HTPC w/ HDTV so i can record shows and upscale dvd movies to this TV...


but i've been reading that some (all?) HDMI capable tv's shouldn't be hooked up via a DVI->HDMI cable because they are simply not made for connections to computers... anyone know more about this subject?


thanks!


----------



## Ja'Man

im interested in DVI->HDMI myself as I assumed this would be the best quality. Finger11, what did you hear exactly? Wouldnt hurt the tv or computer in any way hope!


----------



## housecor

HDMI doens't produce better PQ than Component cables, merely equal. Some have found component cables actually produce a superior picture.


----------



## Amigo-2k

Well I purchased a new Progressive scan dvd player, Samsung DVD-P241,


I hooked it up through component video and the picture is pink. All of the connections are tight. I switched to just the RCA video out and it looks fine. My old DVD was a non progressive one, and it had component video with no problems.


Any idea? Think there is something in the DVD player sevice menu, I would need to adjust?


----------



## yarrumc

I'd make sure the DVD player has the output setting set correctly. Make sure it is set to component or whatever Samsung may call it in the menu.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Amigo-2k_
> *Well I purchased a new Progressive scan dvd player, Samsung DVD-P241,
> 
> 
> I hooked it up through component video and the picture is pink. All of the connections are tight. I switched to just the RCA video out and it looks fine. My old DVD was a non progressive one, and it had component video with no problems.
> 
> 
> Any idea? Think there is something in the DVD player sevice menu, I would need to adjust?*


----------



## finger11




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by housecor_
> *HDMI doens't produce better PQ than Component cables, merely equal. Some have found component cables actually produce a superior picture.*



so it doesn't matter that HDMI/DVI is pure digital while component isnt? i thought i read you can't do HD resolutions w/ component... then again i just started into all this HDTV stuff so i very well could be completely off.


i'm pretty much going on what everyone else is saying here.


but i read that HDMI wasn't made for pc -> here

http://forums.snapstream.com/vb/arch...p/t-16782.html 


" have a sony HDTV and tried to hook my HTPC to it via DVI, it clearly states in the manual that the DVI/HDMI socket is not made for personal computers which is correct. I did get a picture from my FX5200 but it was so badly overscanned I could not see a lot of the screen, in the end I changed the vid card to a 9800 Pro and used the ATI Component Dongle and it all worked perfectly."


but if you can do upscaling/HD resolutions with component, and have a ATI card, that dongle is the way to go??

----

this is really intriguing me as im gonna have an extra radeon vid card/cpu/mobo i could dedicate as a HTPC and use as a tivo/dvd player.. and if i used the component input on my tv, i would pretty much waste the HDMI port ... gaaah ... i dunon what to do.(if you have a HTPC with a regular sound card, you wouldnt get optical audio out either.. just analog of s/pdif or whatever kind of output that is...


i probably sound like an idiot, but i admit i dunno much about this stuff... any advice would be appreciated! thanks


----------



## oryan_dunn

You definitly read wrong, component definitly does support high definition


----------



## finger11

ya... but its analog not digital


----------



## investor27

The only thing that is different from component inputs and HDMI inputs is that HDMI carries full digital sound with the same connection. I have yet to see a better image created between the DVI-HDMI and component inputs significant enough to warrant a change.


As for the fellow with the component inputs giving pink colors: Check to make sure that you have the right order when plugging in the three jacks (red on bottom, blue in the middle, and green on top). If you are color-blind, get a female to help you out. No insult intended. Just trying to help out.


----------



## housecor

HDMI in theory should look better because it avoids a digital to analog conversion required for analog component connections. In reality - no notable diff for most.


----------



## BuddTX

OK, I was about ready to say that DVI and HDMI ARE better than Component Video.


I was even going to post an article to prove my point! 


And I DO still think than an all digital connection is prefered, (Component Video is analog) based on all the posts that I have read.


However, before posting I re-read the article, and sure enough, component video DOES support HD, up to 1080i.


Here is a quote from the above mentioned article:


=============================

Can I watch HDTV without a DVI connection on my projector?

Yes. Using a component video (YPbPr analog) input you can still watch HDTV content. If the video source (DVD player or cable box) is able, you can watch video as high as 1080i with this type of connection. The primary difference between the two types of connections is that component video will be a converted analog signal rather than a pure digital signal.


A high-definition analog signal still looks immensely better than a regular analog broadcast signal. Particularly when viewed on a large screen. In some cases, an analog image will often look as good (and sometimes better) than a digital signal.

=============================

Here is another good article about DVI, HDMI, HDCP, and other connections 


So, I guess the end result, is if you have DVI or HDMI, use it, and you will have a pure digital connection to your monitor.


If you do not have DVI or HDMI, and you have a high end DVD player, know that the component video cable connection, while analog, is delivering ALL the video to your monitor, up to 1080i.


I would think that cable quality, (and cost) would be less with DVI and HDMI, as it is digital, and it either does or does not work, whereas with Component, cable quality IS an issue, and of course, can be very expensive.


Of course, as with any cable, a well made cable is better than a cheaply made cable, as kinks and breaks and damage can occur to any cheap cable, analog or digial, and cause it to not work, so it is prudent to get a well made cable, but again, the cable will either work or not work, there will be no "better picture" if you get a cable made by virgin nymphs at midnight, using 99.999999% pure dilithium, found on an astroid and hidden in area 51!


----------



## finger11

the article in your 2nd link states that there is a "night and day difference in PQ when we switch from component to DVI (or HDMI) connections" ... so what gives?


----------



## Chimaera96




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Amigo-2k_
> *Well I purchased a new Progressive scan dvd player, Samsung DVD-P241,
> 
> 
> I hooked it up through component video and the picture is pink. All of the connections are tight. I switched to just the RCA video out and it looks fine. My old DVD was a non progressive one, and it had component video with no problems.
> 
> 
> Any idea? Think there is something in the DVD player sevice menu, I would need to adjust?*



I bought the same DVD player for my 30" Sanyo and got the same pink screen. The P241 ships w/ S-Video selected as the default output; in the setup menu, you need to change the display setting to "525p". This should correct the problem. I'm quite pleased by the P241's performance thus far.


I purchased the Sammy P241 after I hooked up my PlayStation2 and found all kinds of interference in the red band (snowing, bleeding) during DVD playback. Games still run fine, so IMO it's an issue w/ either the PS2's DVD software, decoding hardware. So, couple that interference w/ being unable to adjust the PS2's DVD software from 4:3 Letterbox to 16:9, and all signs point to a new DVD player. Go ahead and twist my arm.











I'm a long time lurker, first time poster, and I want to thank everyone who contributed to these Sanyo threads. The information and feedback you've provided has been a great help.


I had been eyeing the HT30744 since I read the first thread back in June, and I finally took the plunge on this past Labor Day, and I couldn't be happier....unless, of course, I had $4000 to drop on a DLP, but...







Regular cable channels look surprisingly good. Wasn't able to pull in any digital cable channels, but I'm able to receive ABC, NBC, Fox, & UPN OTA, and viewing football in HD is justification enough.







Lowering the contrast and adjusting the other display settings to the rough percentages posted earlier works and looks great.


Only picture flaws: a slight pincushion on 4:3 material that I'll correct once I work up the courage to open the service menu. A slight tilt that I only notice when there's a news ticker running and I'm watching in "Zoom 1", and if I can't correct it, it's not a deal breaker. I've noticed the barrel roll on the sides as well, but I had to really look for it, and I only noticed during a fast panning shot on Monday Night Football.


Thanks again, guys.


----------



## BuddTX




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by finger11_
> *the article in your 2nd link states that there is a "night and day difference in PQ when we switch from component to DVI (or HDMI) connections" ... so what gives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You are correct!


======================

The most important lesson I've learned in 6 months of owning a Samsung DLP TV and few weeks of Bravo D1 player is that analog Component connections are history and digital DVI connections are the only way forward. There is a night and day difference in Picture Quality when we switch from Component to DVI connections. As we move towards all things digital:


Digital PQ Nirvana = Digital Signal -> Digital DVI Connection -> Digital Display

=======================


I would think that this person's personal experience says that he prefers the digital connection.


I think that this is where I get my attitude that DVI or HDMI is prefered to component video.


I know that right now, I HAVE to use Component video, as that is all my DVD player has, but I am going to purchase a new DVD that has a DVI or HDMI output very soon!


I think the original discussion was that Component video does or does not do HD video.


Everyone can do what they want, I am choosing the digital route.


----------



## BuddTX




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
> *I'm not sure if it is a company wide policy, but usually within 30 days, we'll give you the difference back.
> 
> 
> Ryan*



Wal-Mart will not even match OTHER WAL-MART's price!


This was my personal experience Sunday, as my Wal-mart still has the Sanyo for 797, but 10 miles down the road, another Super Wal-mart has the Sanyo for 697. Spent a half an hour while the clerk checked with the manager, and he stood firm on the 797 price.


My TV was purchased three weeks ago.


Oh, I have to say, I LOVE my TV, and WAS happy with the price, just a little miffed that they lowered their price even further, yet I cannot get a refund without hauling the set back and purching it at another store!


It is TOO HEAVY to do that!


----------



## finger11




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BuddTX_
> *I think the original discussion was that Component video does or does not do HD video.
> 
> 
> Everyone can do what they want, I am choosing the digital route.*



yea... the other thing was i was trying to see if i could/should use DVI->HDMI wire to output from my computer's video card to the TV or use component with ATI's Dongle thingie they got...


but like i posted earlier, someone says comp output -> HDMI on TV is bad and i'm pretty sure i read it shouldn't be done if the TV doesn't support 720p natively


anyone have a firmer grasp on this?

thanks


----------



## jawgee

I have my HTPC connected to my Sanyo 32" 4:3 HDTV via a DVI-to-HDMI cable. I'm using a Mad Dog (GeForce) FX5200 AGP video card. I was using the official NVIDIA 61.77 drivers, but now I am using the 66.00 beta drivers. With the 66.00 drivers, there's a setting that you can adjust to get rid of most overscan that you would get with their official drivers. I lost about 15% of the screen with the official drivers, but got most of that back with the beta drivers. The problem that I'm having now is that my all my HTPC software apps, like Meedio & WinDVD, think that they are using a widescreen resolution, so they end up stretching everything vertically so that everything looks skinny. I've been basically getting a 720p output; haven't been able to get 1080i. Here's the thread that I started last week:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=443897 


Anyway, I think I have to be brave & delve into the world of Powerstrip to fix my problem. Anyone here with a Sanyo *32"* that has successfully removed overscan with Powerstrip? You help would be greatly appreciated.


Despite the issues I stated, the DVI/HDMI connection looks fantastic. It also frees up another component input on my HDTV should I ever need it.


Thanks,

jawgee


----------



## BuddTX




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by finger11_
> *yea... the other thing was i was trying to see if i could/should use DVI->HDMI wire to output from my computer's video card to the TV or use component with ATI's Dongle thingie they got...
> 
> 
> but like i posted earlier, someone says comp output -> HDMI on TV is bad and i'm pretty sure i read it shouldn't be done if the TV doesn't support 720p natively
> 
> 
> anyone have a firmer grasp on this?
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Going from Comp out to HDMI is going from digital to analog back to digital. Of course there would be problems with this.


DVI is equal (for video) to HDMI (Still all digital) so just get a DVI to HDMI cable.


Straight pure digital from the source to the monitor.

Here is a THREAD that discusses this is way greater detail than I needed!


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BuddTX_
> *Wal-Mart will not even match OTHER WAL-MART's price!
> 
> 
> This was my personal experience Sunday, as my Wal-mart still has the Sanyo for 797, but 10 miles down the road, another Super Wal-mart has the Sanyo for 697. Spent a half an hour while the clerk checked with the manager, and he stood firm on the 797 price.
> 
> 
> My TV was purchased three weeks ago.
> 
> 
> Oh, I have to say, I LOVE my TV, and WAS happy with the price, just a little miffed that they lowered their price even further, yet I cannot get a refund without hauling the set back and purching it at another store!
> 
> 
> It is TOO HEAVY to do that!*



Here's a trick, just transfer a tv from one to another. If you have a truck, buy a new sanyo at the walmart with it at 697, have their stockmen load it up for you, drive to the store that sells it for 797, have the other stores stockmen unload it, use your old receipt, and return that tv for 797. Then keep the new receipt for your tv you have at home. Another plus of doing this, you don't have to pack up your current tv, plus it also moves the purchase date up from your old receipt. I don't think you'll have any problems doing that, but I'm not sure if our system tracks the serial numbers of sanyo tvs. To find out, look at your receipt. If there are two lines for the tv, one with the upc and the other with the serial, then this plan wont work.


----------



## GreyMattar

I take it these sets are in short supply? I've called 4 DFW area Wal-marts so far and am unable to locate one.


Guess my search continues.


----------



## johnathan

GrayMatter

I bought the 4:3 32" for my wife a couple of months ago at the Grapevine store off of grapevine hwy. Johnathan


----------



## TH3_FRB

From what I understand, each store only got a couple of each.


----------



## Slickman

So do these Sanyos support 720p natively or not? Is there any way to find out for sure







I have a Motorola Comcast HD box and when I set it to display only 1080i or 720p I don't notice any difference. So there's one of 2 things going on here...


1. The TV upconverts to 1080i so when I set my STB to 720p the TV upconverts to 1080i and when I set it to 1080i it just displays 1080i.

2. I just can't notice the difference between 720p and 1080i.


----------



## housecor




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Slickman_
> *So do these Sanyos support 720p natively or not? Is there any way to find out for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Motorola Comcast HD box and when I set it to display only 1080i or 720p I don't notice any difference. So there's one of 2 things going on here...
> 
> 
> 1. The TV upconverts to 1080i so when I set my STB to 720p the TV upconverts to 1080i and when I set it to 1080i it just displays 1080i.
> 
> 2. I just can't notice the difference between 720p and 1080i.*



Well, according to Sanyo it does...though I, and many others, are still doubtful. So do this: email Sanyo and ask them. We'll see if we get a different answer.


----------



## zee2

I found this TV at one walmart and bought the 32 inch for 699.


I have connected an APEX 2600 DVD Player (Component), XBOX w/ Samsung DVD Drive (Component), and RF Antenna (Digital Antenna Input). I get about 10-15 digital channels, ABC, CBS, FOX, etc. All of them work fine and display really well. Some display in 720p and some display in 1080i, and there is a noticeable difference (sharpness). I know how they are displaying because I press the info button on the TV and it says either 1920x1080 or 1280x720. There are no apparent problems with the antenna, dvd, or xbox.


I bought the TV after reading this thread, and its a great value.


----------



## GreyMattar

Wal-Mart #6 that I called had the TV and I was able to run down and get it







.


Apparently the Wal-Marts can't tell what is in stock in other stores. I had a person at the 3rd Wal-Mart I called tell me that this TV wasn't in any Wal-Marts in the North Dallas area, I'm glad he was wrong.


----------



## housecor

So has anyone had any luck exchanging sets to get the new price inside the 90 day policy without a physical exchange of the set? (using the old receipt to return new set rather than physically returning the first set)


----------



## BuddTX




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BuddTX_
> *Wal-Mart will not even match OTHER WAL-MART's price!
> 
> 
> This was my personal experience Sunday, as my Wal-mart still has the Sanyo for 797, but 10 miles down the road, another Super Wal-mart has the Sanyo for 697. Spent a half an hour while the clerk checked with the manager, and he stood firm on the 797 price.
> 
> 
> My TV was purchased three weeks ago.
> 
> 
> Oh, I have to say, I LOVE my TV, and WAS happy with the price, just a little miffed that they lowered their price even further, yet I cannot get a refund without hauling the set back and purching it at another store!
> 
> 
> It is TOO HEAVY to do that!*



HAPPY END TO THIS ISSUE!


I went into Wal-mart last night, and sure enough the Sanyo 30 inch widescreen and 32 inch 4:3 were priced at the lower 697.00


I took my receipt to the clerk at the front, and she happily refunded my 54 bucks with a smile! no arguments, etc.


The only reason I will take this set back now (other than if it breaks!) is if Wal-MArt gets a 36 inch HD TV within the next 70 days or so!


----------



## noz4life

I read through the main thread and I didnt find an answer to my problem so maybe someone can help me if they have time. I have a problem with the screen in analog mode .. the black borders are way off .. the left side black borders are about a half inch off from the right side. I was wondering if there is something in the service manual that will let me correct that. I have tried messing with 11A/11D/11F/120/11B/11C along with 089/121/122 and they didnt seem to solve my problem. Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## pnwskier

Hi everyone,


Thanks for the great discussion about this tv. I've learned a lot and would not have otherwise considered this brand. Can anyone comment on Sanyo and how it stacks up vs. Samsung, Sony, Toshiba and the like? I have a perception of it (rightly or wrongly) as being a lower-tier brand and would have concern about the set not lasting. I had a 32" Inteq, which was supposed to be a high-end Zenith, that just died after only 6 years, and I'd like to avoid the same debacle...i.e. buying a set that looks great at the time but just doesn't stand up over the years for whatever reason.


Thanks for any comments.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by noz4life_
> *I read through the main thread and I didnt find an answer to my problem so maybe someone can help me if they have time. I have a problem with the screen in analog mode .. the black borders are way off .. the left side black borders are about a half inch off from the right side. I was wondering if there is something in the service manual that will let me correct that. I have tried messing with 11A/11D/11F/120/11B/11C along with 089/121/122 and they didnt seem to solve my problem. Any help would be great. Thanks*



I didn't even enter the Service Menu until a few days ago. I had the spreadsheet of Ryan's default values and eventhough I was doing this to a 32" (actually, to a pair of them), I entered all the default values in other columns so I'd know what to go back to. I'd advise something similar to anybody that ventures into the SM.


Anyhow, you didn't mention 11E and that seems most appropriate. At least based on what I think you are saying. You just want to shift everything left - right? I don't even know what the display is called, but Video Essentials has a screen that shows 5, 10, 15, 20 arrows going to top, bottom, left, right, and the 4 corners. I just mucked with the values until the display was centered top-bottom, left-right, and the 4 diagonals went to the corners of the screen. If you have some way to generate a similar test pattern, you could describe what you see in terms someone might be able to visualize. Right now, I'd have to go fiddle trying to make my set have black borders on the left that are different from the right. What I was changing was all displays, not just "analog", and they were 4:3 sets. I'm guessing you have a 30" and you want to change what you see with 4:3 material??


One reason I went into the SM was to move the OSD when you change contrast, brightness, ... but was bummed when I changed 89 (OSD) it only changed the Service Menu display, not the setup menu. Anybody find how to move that menu?


----------



## noz4life

I will try that .. thanks


----------



## Amigo-2k

I went in to get my 50 bucks, and was told "NO WAY".


So I said get your manager, and they aggreed that since it was a major purchase that they would refund my 50 bucks.


----------



## kevinv1964

Hi,

I'm wondering if anyone is using a Dish 811 with the Sanyo. How do you have it hooked up? Did all the needed cables come with it? Thanks.


Kevin


----------



## sensibull

Hoping someone out there can help me make sense of all the conflicting info about "burn-in" on CRT TVs--some people say they're very prone to burn-in, others say it's not a worry. Who is right? In addition to TV viewing, I'm using the 30" model as a HTPC and often have an aquarium screen saver playing for upwards of 12 hours a day. Just recently, I think I'm detecting a darkening of the image during TV viewing. As my wife likes to point out, though, I'm prone to sensory delusions. As stupid as this question might sound, a constant signal cannot burn the tube when the TV isn't on, right? Also worried about all the 4:3 material burning the pillar boxes into the screen.


Any advice/feedback would be much appreciated.


----------



## STEAMHL2

To put it to fact, this TV (HT32744) definetly does display in 480P. Tried it with my Gamecube games. It will say in Info 720*480(60P).


I tried playing DVDs with my PS2 (New model 50001 w/ Progressive Scan), and it says 720*480(60I). I'm assuming this is interlaced. Why won't it display DVDs in progressive scan?


----------



## rweed

Regarding Walmart pricing issues, I've seen this in the 4 local stores where I live with clearance items which, as was explained to me, the store manager has discretion in setting the price. In lower income areas, the items were priced much lower. Saw a huge tool kit for $50 in one store, $125 in another.


However, I noticed the 30/32 Sanyo is not listed on the web site any more (only one was there...the 30 I think).


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by STEAMHL2_
> *To put it to fact, this TV (HT32744) definetly does display in 480P. Tried it with my Gamecube games. It will say in Info 720*480(60P).
> 
> 
> I tried playing DVDs with my PS2 (New model 50001 w/ Progressive Scan), and it says 720*480(60I). I'm assuming this is interlaced. Why won't it display DVDs in progressive scan?*



I think that you have to manually set this. I don't have this model so this may not be the exact way to do it, you'd have to look in the manual for that. But to change most options regarding DVD playback, while the DVD is in the drive and playing, push stop twice, then push select to bring up the onscreen menu. Then highlight the icon for setup and push enter, then arrow over to video settings. THe option for progressive should be in there. The settings in the menu you are in only apply to DVD playback. For a game to have progressive, the game has to support it, and all games are different as to how they enable progressive scan if they do support it.


----------



## dsettlemoir

I just tried two different wal-marts near my house and neither had the 30" in stock. How often do they re-order if they are out of stock?


----------



## finger11

after talking to 2 different managers i got the pricematch to 697... even hotter deal


----------



## STEAMHL2

Thanks oryan, got it. It now displays info 720x480 (60P) on PS2 DVDs. I'm assuming this is progressive.


One thing I have a problem with on this set is the pixelation on PS2 Games. I was playing Kingdom Hearts as a test and the CG sequences are nice and sharp, but on the static screens (text) the lines are really fuzzy and not straight at all (pixely rough edges). What is this caused by and can it be fixed?


I have my PS2 hooked up with component (Sony) cables on the HT32744. This happens to a lesser extent on some DVDs also. I know it can look much better becuase before I had it hooked up to a 30" Sony (non-HD) and the lines were much much sharper.


----------



## STEAMHL2

Ok I see there were people reporting the pixely issue of the component inputs in the last thread.


So if this TV upconverts 480i/p to 1080i then video games will look like this through component? Is there anyway to stop it from upconverting sources?


This is really annoying. Playing on video games on this TV is the worst I have seen. The graphics are not even as good as they would be on non-HD TVs.


This goes for both Gamecube and PS2 which I have hooked up through component. Is there a better HDTV for gaming?


----------



## stowellt

Is there anything special I need to do to use the optical out? I running an optical cable from the back of my HT32744 to my panasonic home theater system and I am not getting any sound during games or tv viewing. However, if I run the optical cable directly from my PS2 or xbox I get audio. It seems like the optical out is just plain dead. Anyone else experience this?


Thanks in advance,

Taylor


----------



## oryan_dunn

The optical out will only work when you are tuning in digital tv stations with an antenna. For everything else, you'd have to use the analog audio out.


----------



## stowellt

That was it exactly. Thank you. I'm a bit confused as to why the xbox wouldn't count as a digital source but I guess I can accept it. I can also confirm that composite inputs from my xbox suck. Alot of snow and pixelation.


Here's the neat part. I am waiting for Comcast to come and give me an HD decoder for my analog cable, and I currently have my analog cable running into my digital coaxial input, and I am getting like 4-6 premium movie channels, about 40 audio channels and most of my local hd channels. If I were getting ESPN HD I wouldn't need the decoder but I wonder if I am going to lose all the free premium stuff that my tv is currently getting?


Taylor


----------



## oryan_dunn

Just split the coax one to the decoder and the other to the digital coax. The reason that xbox isn't considered digital is that the set can only output what it gets in as far as the digital audio goes. There is no encoding going on. It just passes along the digital feed straight from air to your receiver. If it had an encoder, it could take analog audio and encode it to DD, but then it woudl only be DD 2.0. My sylvania hd tuner is the same way, if i tune a digital channel, i can choose digital or analgo sound. with analog stations, i get only analog sound.


----------



## jawgee




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by STEAMHL2_
> *Ok I see there were people reporting the pixely issue of the component inputs in the last thread.
> 
> 
> So if this TV upconverts 480i/p to 1080i then video games will look like this through component? Is there anyway to stop it from upconverting sources?
> 
> 
> This is really annoying. Playing on video games on this TV is the worst I have seen. The graphics are not even as good as they would be on non-HD TVs.
> 
> 
> This goes for both Gamecube and PS2 which I have hooked up through component. Is there a better HDTV for gaming?*



I ended up using S-video for my v1 PS2 because it looked better than when I was using the Monster component cable. Kinda sucks that I have to go s-video, but I love everything else about this TV, so I'm sticking with it. I have the 32" Sanyo HDTV.


Thanks,

jawgee


----------



## STEAMHL2

^^^


Ya I have been testing some more with gaming on the 32".


Strange becuase some games actually look great whereas others the text and graphics in general become pixelated.


It is mostly on PS2 games where the menu screens and logos look incredibly jagged.


----------



## AZ_ST

The pixelation you are now noticing is due to the higher resolution of the HDTV. Some game designers actually depend on standard def. sets to do some anti-aliasing for them, so when you plug into a HDTV or computer monitor, the jagged lines are more apparent due to the higher resolution and sharper image. I noticed this on a few games with my Xbox when I hooked it up to my computer monitor. When the game developers spend the extra time to incorporate better anti-aliasing, you get a beautiful gaming image with the HDTV, particularly games that are in 720p.


----------



## ray50

Just picked up the Sanyo 32". So far it works great right out of the box. I use it for DVDs and OTA only. The DTV tuner found all the same channels as my old Samsung SIR-T151 and seems to work about the same except I haven't found the program guide button yet. I liked this feature on the T151. Also I don't seem to have any tilt, geom. or red push problems at all. STV looks very good, DVDs also look very good and HDTV looks great. Only had a few hours to play with it but so far I am very happy with it. Now to work on getting more DTV and HDTV channels.


----------



## TH3_FRB

There is no program guide...unless I just haven't found it in 3 months. That and the fact that you can't directly punch an OTA DTV channel into the remote are my only complaints...very minor things but would be much appreciated features.


----------



## stowellt

Right now I am playing Madden 2005 a 480p game and it's pretty pixelayed including a fuzzy line that runs the width of the screen about a quarter of the way down from the top.. I'm running Monster composite cables to the TV. The xbox currently has 480p,720p, and 1080i enabled. Is this common?


----------



## STEAMHL2

Most of my Gamecube games have been working excellent that are in 480p. I have never seen any lines, distortions, etc.


Has anybody compared Xbox 480i/p to 720p? I'd like to know how big the jump in quality is.


Besides just those minor jaggies in PS2 I have no issues. Maybe I was just noticing them becuase I had a TV with much lower resolution previously, so it was probably blurred more.


----------



## TH3_FRB

Tried to get a refund of the $50 difference now that the price is $697. The clerk called some manaher type who said the policy on refunds for price changes is 10 days. I asked her to speak with him...figured I could reason with him since I'm still within the 90 day return period. It be better for them to just give me the difference then have me return the used set for a full refund and have to sell me another on the spot. Well, logic doesn't seem to work in WalMart. That didn't seem to make a whole lot of sense to this kid ("manager"). And to top it off he told me that I'd have to bring the actual item back to the store for the refund anyway. When I asked why he said they needed to "scan it". I asked what they wanted to scan and he said "the television". Me: "but there is nothing to scan on the television" him:"yeah, we need to scan it for the refund" Me: "but what exactly would you scan...I have my recieipt right here with the stock number and everything" Him "I know but we need to scan it for the refund". See why this was getting frustrating? It's like I was talking to a brick wall. I've still got 3 weeks left on my 90 days and there are 4 more WalMarts within 15 miles...gonna try them before I bother hauling it back.


----------



## oryan_dunn

LOL, i feel for you TH3. I've seen many people that work at walmart that follow that "logic" there's not much you can do with them. If you want results, either threaten to call 1-800-Walmart or do it and tell them about your experience. They'll usually do what it takes to keep the customer happy. I think I would be lmao if I saw that conversation. But you should have just said, i'll peal off the sticker with the thing you need to scan. But the guy probably would have said "but i need to scan the tv" lol. well i wish you luck.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by TH3_FRB_
> *Tried to get a refund of the $50 difference now that the price is $697. The clerk called some manaher type who said the policy on refunds for price changes is 10 days.
> *



The two people I talked to 10 days ago had the same story about having to physically return it. It was only later that I read:



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by AMgold_
> *Just buy a new one, and return it with the old receipt. No worries about problems if your set is working just fine.
> 
> *



AMgold's method would give them something to scan!


I bought the 2nd set and brought it home. Took the "new" set back a few days later. When I told them why I was bringing it back, the supervisor says "I would have given you the $50 credit". Where was she the first time?


No WalMart of the 6-7 within 20-30 miles said thay had the 32744 in stock. The kid at this store said I'd need to talk to the "manager" about getting one so I drove there to try to "order" one. The "manager" said he thought he had one and headed to check. Took a long time, but he came back with one. I had to drive home to get a bigger car and it was only when I got home and opened it that I noticed it wasn't "new". It had been out of the box and been through initial setup screens (i.e. TV Speakers were set to Off, channels had been scanned, ...). The remote didn't have batteries but had been opened. No indications that I was buying a return or demo unit (latter more likely). I REALLY didn't like that the set had already been setup and used and there was no indication of that. May be the same for whoever buys it the 3rd time.


----------



## TH3_FRB

That's exactly what he would have said. I don't even think he was a real manager...at least not the type I wanted to talk to. He was the guy that stands at the little podium by the registers and makes sure the lines don't get too long. He was probably just a floor manager or something. I didn't feel like wasting more of my time asking for a REAL manager











> Quote:
> _Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
> *I think I would be lmao if I saw that conversation. But you should have just said, i'll peal off the sticker with the thing you need to scan. But the guy probably would have said "but i need to scan the tv" lol. well i wish you luck.*


----------



## ray50

TH3_FRB



You can if the channel is in memory. I tried scanning more DTV channels last night and found the Sanyo sees more then the Samsung T151 STB did. Most are too weak to watch but the Sanyo still saw then. I will do much better, OTA, when the leaves are gone which is OK by me as I watch much more TV in cold weather.


I also burned a CD with jpegs from my 2.1 meg pix. camera. WOW much better on the Sanyo then my old 25" Zenith. Not shure if it is just because I use 480p on the Sanyo and composite on the Zenith, or the Sanyo is that much better. (I assume both) The Zenith flickered so bad it was really unwatchable for jpegs. The Sanyo did a good job for being a large 32" at only 720X480p. (I didn't expect them to be as good as a computer monitor)


Still think this is a great set!


----------



## TH3_FRB

What do you mean "in memory"? What I'm talking about is using the number pad to punch in 13.1 for example. There is no key to represent the "." as far as I know.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ray50_
> *TH3_FRB
> 
> 
> 
> You can if the channel is in memory.*


----------



## housecor




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by TH3_FRB_
> *What do you mean "in memory"? What I'm talking about is using the number pad to punch in 13.1 for example. There is no key to represent the "." as far as I know.*



Punching in 13 will get you to 13.1 if you have the digital tuner selected. But yes, you're right, there's no way that I'm aware of to directly access subchannels (i.e. 13.2 if channel 13 is multi-casting)


----------



## ray50

Sorry TH3_FRB, housecor is right, you can not directly access subchannels.


BTW is the SM for the 30"WS the same as the 32"? (Sorry if this has been asked many times already)


----------



## TH3_FRB

I don't think I ever tried that...so I can hit 27 and it will take me to the digital 27.1...better then hitting channel up 10 times to get from 3.1 to 27.1











> Quote:
> _Originally posted by housecor_
> *Punching in 13 will get you to 13.1 if you have the digital tuner selected. But yes, you're right, there's no way that I'm aware of to directly access subchannels (i.e. 13.2 if channel 13 is multi-casting)*


----------



## Amigo-2k

I have a 32". When watching HDTV in widescreen, I understand that there is black bars on top and bottom, but with some programs there is black bars on the side too. Why? What is the technical term for it?

-Ryan


----------



## TH3_FRB

When you have black bars on all sides of the picture it's not really HD. What you have is SD being upconverted to 1080i by the network and broadcast digitally. Most just put black bars on the side, ESPN puts that nifty "HD" design on the sides when the broad cast upconverted material on the HD channel. Typically using the zoom function works very well for this type of broadcast filling the screen with nice quality DTV. Remember...if it isn't 16:9 format it's not really HD...and not everything that is OTA digital is HD...many prime time shows are but most of the daytime shows and news are not HD yet.


----------



## ray50

After watching my 32" for a few days I found that all HD channels are not the same. One HD PBS station I get with a very strong signal (85-90%) still pixelates when the camera pans quickly. This same station has 3 sub-channels so I assume I am seeing the results of compression. Another near by HD PBS station has 2 sub channels during the day but only the main HD channel after 6pm. This station always looks great at night. The NBC HD channel I get has only a few HD programs, the rest are 4:3 programs that need to be zoomed. So far I love this set and my wife does also. (It is much easyer to use then the old set up with a video switch box to handle the DVD, VCR, STB and X-BOX.)


Anyone know if the Service Manual for the 30" WS is the same for the 32"?

I don't need it yet but would like to have it for maybe some tweaking this winter.


----------



## TH3_FRB

What you're probably seeing is the bit-starving of the HD feed as a result of needing to allocate some bandwidth to the other sub-channels. The pipe is only so big and the more streams they try to feed, the less each one gets...and it shows.


I used the service manual from the 30" to tweak my 32" so I'd say they are probably ostly the same.


----------



## bobbyc

I saw this 30" hdtv at walmart the other day on display. They were feeding it the walmart HD loop (walmart commercial/National Geographic/etc...) via component input. I couldn't help but notice that when they showed 4x3 material on the HD feed (black bars on the side) , the border between the picture and the black bar would distort back and forth as the picture changed and got brighter and darker. I also noticed it when showing full screen HD; the watermark would slightly move position.

This, plus the fact that by looking at the watermark location I determined that this hdtv overscanned more of the picture than the panasonic or philips 30", I wasn't impressed with the set.

Thinking about the panasonic for $100 dollars more, or playing it safe and getting a sony for much more.

Bob C


----------



## TH3_FRB

The geometry of these sets often needs to be tweaked...simple enough to do in the service menu. The distortion you saw was most likely a result of having the brightness and contrast cranked too high and the power supply couldn't handle the demand. With a proper calibration of the user settings this should be minimal. Why exactly do you consider a Sony "playing it safe"?


----------



## cdcooker

I also noticed that the borders on both sides were not straight vertical lines when the content wasn't HD material. I think it is common on CRT tough. The biggest selling point of this TV is the integrated ATSC tuner, at a pretty low price.


----------



## upNdown

How's the availability on these? I'm wondering if I should snatch one up now before they're gone, or if I can continue to shop around for something else or a better/similar deal?


----------



## cdcooker

at $697 + tax, you won't find a better deal, not even close, than these two models.


----------



## Setzer

Hey all,


First time posting here. Saw the Sanyo deal @ Wally world and decided I better do some research before buying the TV. I've made up my mind that I'm going to buy this set but I'm trying to decide which one, the 32" 4:3 or the 30" 16:9? Is it more for just preference? Presently I use my TV for watching satelite, playing games and watching movies. I guess I'm trying to figure out if the gain you get from watching widescreen movies on the 16:9 Sanyo compared to the 4:3 is actucally worth it?


----------



## Bill1313

upNdown, I would not worry about the Sanyo's not being around because they are a "new" model & will at least be around until next year & they may even be carried over into 2006. I would guess the best time to buy them would be just before Xmas or just after. I was figuring they would be under $ 700 around Xmas but after the latest price drop they may be $650 or even $600







I'm also waiting to see what the "new" Zenith 30" models will be like before I buy the Sanyo.


----------



## planetside

The jaggies you folks are noticing on your PS2 is probably due to the PS2's inherently low resolution for most games. I can assure you that you won't notice these problems on a Gamecube or an Xbox when using the component cables. As someone posted earlier, there is a certain dependence on the fuzziness of Standard Def televisions to hide the obvious stair stepping effect of the PS2's low resolution display mode. You can definitely blame this on the source and not the display.


For what it's worth (and on another subject), I picked up the Harman Kardon DPR 1001 Receiver from Circuit City yesterday ($299). The first store I visited was sold out, and they called another store about 10 miles away that had one left. Lucky me! Anyway, I'm pleased to report that nearly ALL my problems with the Xbox / Gamecube distortion problems disappeared. I hooked up my Xbox and Gamecube straight to the receiver (two component INs on the receiver), and the receiver is going component out to the television (30" widescreen Sanyo). The problems I had previously pretty much disappeared.


1) Xbox when playing DVDs has green vertical bars -- GONE

2) Xbox & Gamecube when playing games in Progressive Scan has horizontal lines of distortion across the entire width of the screen -- GONE


This was serendipitous, to be quite honest, and now I have NO regrets about this TV. None, absolutely none. I am now convinced that there has to be some kind of weirdness between those game consoles and the TV when they go straight into it. Although my receiver is certainly not high-end, it probably has some kind of circuitry that's cleaning up my video from the source to the display. I admit I don't know much about how this kind of stuff works, but it is the only thing sorta makes sense to me.


Thoughts anyone?


Danny


----------



## ray50

Maybe a little OT:

I get some noise on analog channels and from my computer (on ch. 3) on my 32" Sanyo (on old Zenith also). I have only OTA so the noise is from the antenna and/or AC power. I have a high end Winegard combo antenna (HD800P) and a low noise winegard pre-amp. Anyone have luck with filters for either and antenna or AC power? Mabye this is the wrong forum??


----------



## TH3_FRB

I'd say the noise is a result of feeding an analog SD signal to a digital HD display...they just aren't optimized for analog. My Sanyo looks great with DVD, digital/HD cable, and OTA HD but feeding it through a Tivo sucks. The Tivo looks just fine on my older analog set.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ray50_
> *Maybe a little OT:
> 
> I get some noise on analog channels and from my computer (on ch. 3) on my 32" Sanyo (on old Zenith also). I have only OTA so the noise is from the antenna and/or AC power. I have a high end Winegard combo antenna (HD800P) and a low noise winegard pre-amp. Anyone have luck with filters for either and antenna or AC power? Mabye this is the wrong forum??*


----------



## ray50

TH3_FRB I agree about noisy analog signals however one problem I have is when I turn on my computer, (2 rooms away) I get many horz. lines on channel 3 (analog) that is very annoying. Turning off the comupter gives me my nice clear sharp picture back. I have the computer on a filtered UPS so I am not sure how the noise is getting in.


----------



## upNdown




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Bill1313_
> *upNdown, I would not worry about the Sanyo's not being around because they are a "new" model & will at least be around until next year & they may even be carried over into 2006. I would guess the best time to buy them would be just before Xmas or just after. I was figuring they would be under $ 700 around Xmas but after the latest price drop they may be $650 or even $600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also waiting to see what the "new" Zenith 30" models will be like before I buy the Sanyo.*



So you say (and I do appreciate the feedback) but Walmart.com doesn't have any available. Are there any Walmart or Sanyo 'insiders' here who can tell if there are more of these coming or if it was a limited run?


----------



## TH3_FRB

These sets wrer not normally available online. I believe the 30" was listed online for a very short time. Just because it isn't online doesn't mean they aren't available. Just call around to your local stores and ask for the electronics department and have the person check the stock for you.


----------



## TH3_FRB

Ah...so you're saying that the noise only happens when you turn on the computer? Interesting...I'd first try to narrow it down by turning on only the CPU and then only the monitor to see if one or the other is causing the noise. Also try not using the UPS. Maybe turning the computer on triggers some type of circuit in the UPS that is sending interference into your antenna signal.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ray50_
> *TH3_FRB I agree about noisy analog signals however one problem I have is when I turn on my computer, (2 rooms away) I get many horz. lines on channel 3 (analog) that is very annoying. Turning off the comupter gives me my nice clear sharp picture back. I have the computer on a filtered UPS so I am not sure how the noise is getting in.*


----------



## jawgee




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by planetside_
> *The jaggies you folks are noticing on your PS2 is probably due to the PS2's inherently low resolution for most games. I can assure you that you won't notice these problems on a Gamecube or an Xbox when using the component cables. As someone posted earlier, there is a certain dependence on the fuzziness of Standard Def televisions to hide the obvious stair stepping effect of the PS2's low resolution display mode. You can definitely blame this on the source and not the display.
> 
> 
> For what it's worth (and on another subject), I picked up the Harman Kardon DPR 1001 Receiver from Circuit City yesterday ($299). The first store I visited was sold out, and they called another store about 10 miles away that had one left. Lucky me! Anyway, I'm pleased to report that nearly ALL my problems with the Xbox / Gamecube distortion problems disappeared. I hooked up my Xbox and Gamecube straight to the receiver (two component INs on the receiver), and the receiver is going component out to the television (30" widescreen Sanyo). The problems I had previously pretty much disappeared.
> 
> 
> 1) Xbox when playing DVDs has green vertical bars -- GONE
> 
> 2) Xbox & Gamecube when playing games in Progressive Scan has horizontal lines of distortion across the entire width of the screen -- GONE
> 
> 
> This was serendipitous, to be quite honest, and now I have NO regrets about this TV. None, absolutely none. I am now convinced that there has to be some kind of weirdness between those game consoles and the TV when they go straight into it. Although my receiver is certainly not high-end, it probably has some kind of circuitry that's cleaning up my video from the source to the display. I admit I don't know much about how this kind of stuff works, but it is the only thing sorta makes sense to me.
> 
> 
> Thoughts anyone?
> 
> 
> Danny*



That's weird that the receiver fixed the issue for you, Danny, but I'm happy for you that it did clear up your problems. Seems like you would be introducing more potential for noise/interference by introducing another connection point between the consoles & the TV.


Good find!

jawgee


----------



## planetside

Yes, it is very strange and you're right -- another device in the path should contribute some noise or degradation. One thought is that I did purchase a NEW Xbox, and this might be a factor. Now granted, my previous TWO Xbox consoles exhibited the aforementioned problems, and others have posted the same as well. So I guess I ought to make sure, and re-connect the old Xbox just to keep an apples to apples comparison. All other aspects of the system are the same: same component cables, same HiDef AV pack for Xbox and of course same TV. The only difference is the receiver and a newer Xbox. I'll go and do some investigating ...


Danny


----------



## TH3_FRB

Do you notice any change in PQ as a result of using the receiver as a component switch? I've got a AVR525 that has 2 component inputs and one output that would make switching between DVD and cable easier since I could use a single input on the television and let the receiver switch both the audio and video with a singel butom push. Maybe I'll pick up an additional set of component cables and give it a try.


----------



## planetside

I guess I'm saying "yes" there is a change in PQ as far as my game consoles are concerned (as stated in my previous post). I don't have anything else attached through the component cables, and my only other device attached (via S-Vid) is my TiVo. I really can't say that I've noticed a change in PQ for that device, though. Certainly it is not worse but I could not say off-hand whether it is better.


I will be doing some separate testing later today or tomorrow. I plan to test on the following:


1) Old Xbox through receiver -- PQ problems persist?

2) New Xbox straight to TV -- PQ problems persist?


Danny


----------



## TH3_FRB

Sorry, I though you had a DVD player or digital cable box also going through the receiver...I suspect there might be a decrease in PQ from these sources sinc ethe wouldn't expect the video switcher to be that great. It sounds like some level of filtering helps with your game boxes though.


----------



## ferrisg

There won't be any degredation using a receiver for component video switching. 1080i and 720p both require only about 37 MHz of bandwidth, and I haven't seen a receiver below this (actually below 40 MHz). The new Xbox is likely what fixed the problem. The Xbox is now on its third video encoder, each made by a different company. I wouldn't be surprised if there are issues raised or addressed in each. The original Xboxes used Conexant encoders. Later Xboxes used Focus encoders. The newest Xboxes use one marked Xcalibur (although I don't know who actually designed or produces this chip).


----------



## Setzer

Does anyone know if the 32" model has a 16:9 enhanced mode like the Sony's?


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Setzer_
> *Does anyone know if the 32" model has a 16:9 enhanced mode like the Sony's?*



if you are referring to the ability to still show the full 18nn x 1080 pixels when letterboxed, the consensus on the forum is 'YES--the 32" sanyo can do it'


This was discussed in this forum (or the last one) somewhere...i think the way they ensured it was the fact that the letterboxes black doesn't change brightness when it is adjusted in the settings.


----------



## summ

i must have called about 10 walmarts and i finally found one, and hour away no less, that had one widescreen available. I was willing to shell out $747+ tax but i ltook it to the counter and it was $699! plus tax is was $750 way less than i thought. I got it home and it fits perfecct with my entertainment unit and i love the fact that i just plugged in one of my old antennas and it works and i get like 6 hdtv channels, i would get more but the antenna isnt that great. This is so awesome, i cant wait to watch some cool hdtv shows.


----------



## TH3_FRB

I know the feeling...same for me 3 months ago when i picked my 32" up










ENJOY!


----------



## housecor




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Setzer_
> *Does anyone know if the 32" model has a 16:9 enhanced mode like the Sony's?*



Yes, it does.


----------



## ProjectZero

I just picked up the 32" the other night and have ran into one thing that bothers me. When I was calibrating the screen with the THX optimizer on the new star wars dvd, I got a yellow oval on the right side and a blue oval on the left side of the screen during the hue/tint screen and the screen that shows you the 2 boxes and a circle inside it, both which have white on the screen which seems to be the only time the 2 ovals show up. The same used to happen on my old 27" RCA, on a light screen I'd get a yellow oval on the right, then a blue on the left if on the screen for a couple minutes. Is this normal? It doesn't seem like it should be. The only thing I can think of is it might be the speaker I have, but they're shielded so I don't see why that'd have an effect. This only happens with white or light colors on the screen for a period of time.


----------



## housecor

I'll have to get out my copy of Fight Club to see if I see these ovals. I didn't notice them before. I assume the THX tests are the same on this disc.


----------



## ProjectZero

Anyone else experiance this or is it something on my end? One of the reasons I upgraded to a new tv is the fact that the old one showed these yellow and blue ovals.


----------



## JamesMH

The main problems with the 32" set I have is the tilt to the left issue and the green lines from the xbox.


The OTA tuner seems to be very good.

Only one of the two antenna input accepts a digital signal.


The reset button on the remote is crazy, why have this reset button there? Crazy. Two presses and the whole set goes back to factory defult, crazy.


Anyone found a way to tilt the picture yet? Please don't tell me it can't be done.


----------



## ProjectZero

I have the slight shift to the left on the screen, I don't have the green line issue which people don't seem to understand when using the xbox. The reason they get green lines during dvds on the xbox is because the dash and the dvd player aren't progressive. You can upgrade the dash to progressive, but the dvd player remains interlaced. My problem is a different one, I see a yellow spot on the right of the screen if there's a light scene on the screen, and eventually a blue spot on the left.


----------



## investor27

I have a slight tilt to the right on the 32" TV (the whole right side is lower).


----------



## Justin_P

ProjectZero, that sounds like an issue with the speakers or your DVD player. Since it happened with your old TV too I seriously doubt its a problem with the TV. Can you try moving your speakers away from the TV t o see if they are the problem?


----------



## ProjectZero

Justin_P, I'll give that a shot tonite about moving the speakers. If I recall correctly, I did move the speakers away on the old tv, and the same thing happened. It doesn't have the colors all the time, just when something light is on the tv, if it goes to a medium or dark scene, the colors dissapear. If a light scene comes back, the colors start to fade back in. I'll try to give it a shot tonite anyways, if I can remember.


----------



## ferrisg

I believe Avia mentions that you'd get a weird discoloration effect like you're describing if your brightness is set too high. Have you tried calibrating with Avia or DVE?


----------



## TH3_FRB

True...pushing the brightness and contrast to high can result in discoloration of whites. I'd pop in a THX certified CD and run through the THX optimizer to adjust your settings.


----------



## Justin_P

maybe when you moved the speakers away last time you never degaused (sp?) your TV. So this time make sure you turn off your TV and turn it back on. Just a thought.


----------



## Justin_P

I have a couple questions maybe you guys with a little more knowledge might be able to help.


First I have noticed on the far left of my screen what looks like two vertical lines that are a tad brighter than the rest of the screen. It happens on all signals. Any idea what might cause this or how to fix it? I adjusted overscan down to 3-5% on the sides, and had to move the picture a little to the right. I also adjusted some geometry on the sides. Do you think one of these adjustments could have caused my problem. This is really bugging me.


Second I have a slight bow on the bottom and top of the screens any idea what number in the service menu will correct this. I couldn't find it looking at the manual.


Third my right side of the screen is a tad darker than the left is this fixable?


And finally this is a really stupid question but can you converge a single tube TV like a CRT projector? I wouldn't think you wouldn't need too since there is only one tube but my far right and left edges look like they need converged.


----------



## ProjectZero

Alright, seems that I should've ran the THX optimizer again after I adjusted the brightness/contrast because the issue looks to be gone. That's the good news. Now the bad. Last night I finally got the hi-def pack for my xbox, hooked it up and everything was in glorious hi-def, 480p, 720p and 1080i. Today I start it up, and now I get horizontal lines that roll across the screen distorting the picture. I tried different cables (generic and monster), tried both inputs on the back of the tv, tried hooking up my replaytv via component, with both sets of cables on both inputs and same problem. Now this is very annoying seeing as how I'm a gamer, and seeing as how last night it worked flawlessly. Buying another hi-def pack isn't really an option seeing as everyone is out of stock of them. Anyone know of what this could be?


----------



## cdd

Can anybody post the dimensions of the 32" set and save me atrip to Walmart with my measuring tape? I'm moving on Thursday and plan to pick one up from the local Walmart after the move. Going to talk to a our cabinet builder tonight about a built-in entertainment center and need to make sure it can accomodate this set.


----------



## Slickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ProjectZero_
> *Alright, seems that I should've ran the THX optimizer again after I adjusted the brightness/contrast because the issue looks to be gone. That's the good news. Now the bad. Last night I finally got the hi-def pack for my xbox, hooked it up and everything was in glorious hi-def, 480p, 720p and 1080i. Today I start it up, and now I get horizontal lines that roll across the screen distorting the picture. I tried different cables (generic and monster), tried both inputs on the back of the tv, tried hooking up my replaytv via component, with both sets of cables on both inputs and same problem. Now this is very annoying seeing as how I'm a gamer, and seeing as how last night it worked flawlessly. Buying another hi-def pack isn't really an option seeing as everyone is out of stock of them. Anyone know of what this could be?*



Yeah, unfortunately, this set just doesn't display 480p right.







If you play a game that is in 720p it will be fine but 480p, you will have problems. I just turned out 480p in my dashboard and kept everything else on, 480i through component is still better than S-Video.


----------



## upNdown

CDD, there's a fairly detailed post regarding dimensions burried somewhere in this thread - I read it the other day. So work your way through the 16 pages and you'll find it. FWIW, I think its in the middle somewhere.


Rough dimensions are 36 inches wide, 27 inches high, 22 inches deep. I'm moving in 3 weeks and have't decided if I should buy a stand or try to build something. I'm want the smallest possible corner stand that will accomidate this thing.


----------



## LawrenceGould

ARGGGHHHH....


Has anyone sucessfully gotten an ATI video card to use the dvi - component dongle to the component inputs on this tv. I can get a picture, but is about the size of a piece of paper... more black box surrounding the picture and this tiny little picture.


Additionally, the thing keeps switching resolutions on me. One minute I can play a DVD through zoom player at 1080i... and the next minute I open a movie in DivX and it plays at 480p.


I'm not even using this display for my primary display... I'd just like to be able to play DVDs at resolutions higher than 480p.. and use ffdshow to monkey around with the picture settings.... and have a picture that comes reasonably close to filliing up the entire screen.


If there is anyone here who lives in the Raleigh, NC area who understands this stuff really well (I've tried PowerStrip but am reasonably sure that I'm not using it to its fullest) I would be willing to hire you to help me set this uppppppp....


I spend hours each day.. tinkering.... late at night... my family never sees me any more.... RGGGGG


----------



## ProjectZero

More odd happenings. I played around with it some more last night, and gradually the lines went away, it was like the set had to "warm up" to the component in. More testing to be done today to see if the problem persists.


----------



## ferrisg

Usually rolling horizontal lines is a ground loop problem.


----------



## ProjectZero

Which would be cause by? Would be fixed by? I didn't touch anything, just let the xbox run on component, fired up some games and the lines slowly went away. I'll be trying it again tonite to see if the problem still persists.


----------



## pen25




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by buzzly_
> *ghoulie
> 
> 
> Check page 17 in the service manual provided by Strickland and see if your screen tilting problem is actually one of the pincushion problems which can be corrected through service menu. Tilting as in one side of the screen is noticeably higher than the other is very unusual. May be it is the AFC angle pincushion problem.*



anyone have a link to this manual? can someone pm me the link?


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cdd_
> *Can anybody post the dimensions of the 32" set and save me atrip to Walmart with my measuring tape? I'm moving on Thursday and plan to pick one up from the local Walmart after the move. Going to talk to a our cabinet builder tonight about a built-in entertainment center and need to make sure it can accomodate this set.*


 http://www.sanyo.com/entertainment/t...?productID=905 

Size (W x H x D)

35" x 27" x 22.4"

You should make sure the entertainment center can accomodate a much larger set. There are MANY posts from people that can't puchase a set bigger than X. Don't box yourself in.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pen25_
> *anyone have a link to this manual? can someone pm me the link?*



Look on the 1st page of this thread for the link to the service manual and the redone page 5. Also a link to the original thread.


----------



## pen25

kick but thx..


----------



## Lacharus

Hi everyone. I'm glad to hear you guys are enjoying your sets. I am considering getting this set (the 32" 4:3) because of the extremely attractice price, but I have a few concerns:


1. I noticed that this tv doesn't naitively support 720p? I want to use the Xbox high def av pack and alot of my games support 720p. Will I just have to use 480p? and are there any problems with using the xbox with this set and the component cables?


2. I view alot of SD programming, will it look like total crap (Dish Network through S-video)?


3. Will the HD content look too small from about 15 feet in 16:9?


4. Will I be able to easily connect my computer to the tv and use a normal computer resolution like 1024x768? Or will it be more complicated than that?


Thank you in advance


----------



## ProjectZero

lacharus, i can help with your questions a little


1. I have 3 games that I know of that are 720p (xmen legends, soul calibur 2, tony hawk underground) and they look great. My posts above about issues I'm having are just on my end I believe, nothing to do with the tv not handling the picture or resolution.


2. I watch alot of SD from my replaytv, and it looks great. Not HD quality, but pretty good


3. The HD looks fine in widescreen from about 10 feet, so 15 MIGHT be a little small, but that's personal preference.


4. I haven't done anything on the pc end yet, but you can get a dvi-hdmi adaptor and a dvi cable and hook it up. There's more experianced users in the thread that can help you with the specifics


Ok, now to my issue at hand. After more gaming time, I've noticed the lines come and go. Ferrisg said it might be a ground loop problem, anyone have more info on that for me? Like what can cause it, what could fix it? Or does anyone else have an idea? ( I have jittering horizontal lines that appear on the screen when Im using the component ins. Sometimes it's horrible, sometimes barely noticeable, and sometimes not there.)


----------



## ferrisg




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ProjectZero_
> *Ok, now to my issue at hand. After more gaming time, I've noticed the lines come and go. Ferrisg said it might be a ground loop problem, anyone have more info on that for me? Like what can cause it, what could fix it? Or does anyone else have an idea? ( I have jittering horizontal lines that appear on the screen when Im using the component ins. Sometimes it's horrible, sometimes barely noticeable, and sometimes not there.)*



Do a google search on "ground loop". Try this link. Are there other devices on when you're seeing this? Does turning something off have an effect?


It could also be interference from another device or maybe a nearby radio or TV tower (or refrigerator, or washer). Do you have a rat's nest of cables?


The coming and going points more to interference. These are often very easily seen on dark images, and less so on very light images depending on the severity. Could this explain why they appear to come and go?


----------



## Justin_P




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Justin_P_
> *I have a couple questions maybe you guys with a little more knowledge might be able to help.
> 
> 
> First I have noticed on the far left of my screen what looks like two vertical lines that are a tad brighter than the rest of the screen. It happens on all signals. Any idea what might cause this or how to fix it? I adjusted overscan down to 3-5% on the sides, and had to move the picture a little to the right. I also adjusted some geometry on the sides. Do you think one of these adjustments could have caused my problem. This is really bugging me.
> 
> 
> Second I have a slight bow on the bottom and top of the screens any idea what number in the service menu will correct this. I couldn't find it looking at the manual.
> 
> 
> Third my right side of the screen is a tad darker than the left is this fixable?
> 
> 
> And finally this is a really stupid question but can you converge a single tube TV like a CRT projector? I wouldn't think you wouldn't need too since there is only one tube but my far right and left edges look like they need converged.*



you guys have any ideas?


thanks,

Justin


----------



## BuddTX

My internal Speakers Buzz as if the case is loose.


The speakers only do this when playing loud, and only with low frequency sounds.


Just posting this as an FYI.


This is not a problem for me, as I normally play my sound thru my HT receiver and speakers, but as my current receiver got hit by lightening, I have to wait for my new receiver (Pioneer VSX-1014) to come im.


----------



## MiGster

Thinking of getting the 30" Sanyo but am a little confused on what I've read about XBOX connected to this set using the HD component adapter from XBOX. In a nut shell what kind of a display can I expect? Will this configuration display 480p from XBOX games minimum? Will it display some in HD if the game supports it? I have a SD TV right now connected with

s-video and it looks great.


A better XBOX display is very important to me when considering an HD purchase.


----------



## JamesMH

This tv doesn't display any 480i Xbox DVDs or games well at all, vertical green lines, I think if you have any games that are 480p/720p/1080i, it'll work fine.


----------



## ProjectZero

hmm....i just tested a 480i game (I-ninja) on the 32" and no green lines at all. Is this just an issue with the 30"?


----------



## JamesMH

I have the 32", and my Xbox plays DVDs with green lines every few inches. I'm using the component inputs and HD pack. What inputs are you using?


----------



## ProjectZero

On the xbox, you need to hack your dashboard to do progressive scan, which will then have the dvd player be progressive scan. I use the component inputs.


----------



## JamesMH

Yep, I have the dashboard in 480p, but it still plays DVDs in 480i, the info button on the tv shows this info.


Very obvious green lines with the component cables. Its common in this thread.


----------



## PStewart

Folks -


I could use anyone's help here. I purchased the Sanyo Widescreen HT30744 set (30" screen).


I like the set but no matter what I do, there is a green bias in the picture colors. When I use the remote to access "menu" and go to adjust "picture," the TINT control is a single slider. You cannot independently control Red Green and Blue. In order to get rid of this green bias, I have to move the slider so far into the red that everyone's skin looks pink! I watched the presidential debates tonight and John Kerry's hair had a vague green aura to it. Everything has this slightly notable green hue. Its driving me nut. I find teh color and tint control on this set to be VERY basic.


Do other have this problem? My old Sanyo 30" NON-widescreen did not have this problem.


----------



## ProjectZero

JamesMH, you have to HACK the dashboard, not use the xbox live upgrade. You need a modchip to do it. The hack enables that dashboard AND the dvd player to use 480p.


----------



## JamesMH

ProjectZero, ok, I understand now. Thats what I'll have to do then, thanks.


----------



## housecor




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PStewart_
> *Folks -
> 
> 
> I could use anyone's help here. I purchased the Sanyo Widescreen HT30744 set (30" screen).
> 
> 
> I like the set but no matter what I do, there is a green bias in the picture colors. When I use the remote to access "menu" and go to adjust "picture," the TINT control is a single slider. You cannot independently control Red Green and Blue. In order to get rid of this green bias, I have to move the slider so far into the red that everyone's skin looks pink! I watched the presidential debates tonight and John Kerry's hair had a vague green aura to it. Everything has this slightly notable green hue. Its driving me nut. I find teh color and tint control on this set to be VERY basic.
> 
> 
> Do other have this problem? My old Sanyo 30" NON-widescreen did not have this problem.*



You're the first complaint I've seen about green push. Have you configured the set with a calibration disc? Using the settings I posted early in this thread will take you a long way to eliminating this push (dialing back the color saturation which is way overblown from the factory) and greatly improve PQ.


----------



## TH3_FRB

And don't forget that having your brightness set too high can incroduce color into your picture. First step would be to pop in a THX certified DVD and run through the THX Optimizer.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by housecor_
> *You're the first complaint I've seen about green push. Have you configured the set with a calibration disc? Using the settings I posted early in this thread will take you a long way to eliminating this push (dialing back the color saturation which is way overblown from the factory) and greatly improve PQ.*


----------



## PStewart




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by housecor_
> *You're the first complaint I've seen about green push. Have you configured the set with a calibration disc? Using the settings I posted early in this thread will take you a long way to eliminating this push (dialing back the color saturation which is way overblown from the factory) and greatly improve PQ.*




I hate to ask this, but what is a configuration disk?


PStewart


----------



## IndieRockSteve

Hi all, one of my first (probably first) posts here. I've just been hiding out, but when I saw this thread I decided to buy the TV and see what I like (my goal is to get a Panny L500 projector this tv is just a hold over till then). I have a hacked xbox with the monster component cables and a chromabugged dvd player(which is fine until I can drop a good amount of money on a real dvd player).


Anyway, for me so far on the xbox I've had no issues, but it is hacked with an alternate dash, but XBMC works great and games look awesome too.


I went through the service menu and fixed 90% of my geometry problems(still a little tweaking left i think) and turned down the redpush. I wish I wasn't colorblind, cause I have to wait for a friend to come over to help me get the colors straightened out. The tv looks great, I have Dish running through my SA Tivo(hacked, upped the recording bitrate) though it makes me want to get the new Dish HD PVR soon.


All I can say is for $700(no tax, gotta love NH...) this TV is a hard deal to beat.


----------



## summ

so i got my xbox hi def pack and some component cables and i too have green horizontal lines. Sometimes they are bad other times not even noticable. If there is any fix maybe someone can post it. Also another issue im having is the xbox dash board looks like crap, its got a bunch of verticle lines and its a bit fuzzy but when i put a game in it looks fine except for the occasion green line. Any suggestions?


----------



## IndieRockSteve

make sure you have the newest dashboard, HD support was not in the first few builds, and from what I remember only the last couple builds support HD.


----------



## summ

i have xbox live and ive downloaded all the updates and stuff, its really wierd the games run fine but the dash is fuzzy and looks crappy.


----------



## ProjectZero

Have you enabled 480p in the dash? I think it's holding the shoulder buttons and clicking the thumbsticks to switch the dash into 480p mode.


----------



## summ




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ProjectZero_
> *Have you enabled 480p in the dash? I think it's holding the shoulder buttons and clicking the thumbsticks to switch the dash into 480p mode.*



holy crap, you rock. That worked but now i still have green and red horizontal lines







i hope theres some way to get rid of them. Somone said you could run a reciever to catch the xbox components then run components out to the tv, would that fix the line issue?


----------



## summ

you guys think higher quallity cables would fix the green line issue or is it just a fact with this tv?


----------



## SER

I literally just picked up an HT30744 from WalMart. It was too good a deal to pass up. Would it be worth my while to pick up a copy of Sound & Visions Home Theater Tune-Up DVD to calibrate this puppy. It appears to be geared towards beginners like myself and my local Best Buy has it for under $15.


Also, as I won't be seeing Comcast for a couple of days is there any cabling I should prepurchase or do they supply everything.


Thanks in advance ...


----------



## summ

i think they supply everything, if you have an antenna you can hook it up right now and get a few hd channels. Time Warner is coming out on wedensday for me but im getting like 4 hd channels even 2 channels that my cable company isnt going to provide me with, WB and KCAL


----------



## Jdubyac300

I just bought the Sanyo HT30744 and have been pleased with it so far. However, I do have a question for those that own it as well.


I have a Panasonic RP-82 DVD player (progressive scan and 16:9 enabled) connected to the Component 3 inputs on the TV. When I play a widescreen movie, I see black bars all around the picture(i.e. postage stamp) when the "Pix Shape" is set to Normal. When I change it to Full, the picture fills the left and right sides and doesn't appear to stretch the image any. Is this normal for the TV and if not, is there some setting that I overlooked on either the dvd player or TV?


Also, Does anyone know if this TV shows a 480p image as true 480p or does it upconvert to 1080i? While playing a DVD, it shows 720x480(60P). However, my digital signals show as either 1920x1080(60I) or 1280x720(60P).


Thanks for any input


----------



## oryan_dunn

the digital signals are going to be one of the two that you listed since those are the only true hi def signals. The jury is still out on whether or not this thing does any signal conversion. It is normal for you tv to put black bars around it when it is in "normal" mode. Full is basically showing a widescreen image unaltered. Normal mode is for displaying 4:3 content with black bars on the side.


----------



## IndieRockSteve




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by summ_
> *you guys think higher quallity cables would fix the green line issue or is it just a fact with this tv?*



You know, I wonder what version Xbox you have. From what I remember, the video output chip changed somewhere around version 1.4 or 1.5. I have a 1.1 xbox and with the monster component cables. I have yet to see any weird behaviour with colors, etc. I've played 2 games(both HD, dunno if that would matter) and watched a bunch of avi's and mpg's via XBMC.


I'd say try picking up a set of monster cables from a place that will let you return them open(best buy will) and see if that fixes it.(if it does, return em and find em for as cheap as you can somewhere else =)


----------



## Jdubyac300

Thanks oryan_dunn. Because of the low cost, I wouldn't be surprised if all the signals (480i, 480p, 720p, and 1080i) were upconverted to 1080i. Even if they are, it still gets a really nice picture, imo.


----------



## pen25

ok finally got my set displaying hd. what a picture. and this is all on defalt and set to warm. i just wished my providers here in tulsa stopped displaying everyting in 4:3 but when it comes to actual network broadcasting they do the correct 16:9. i was having a problem with my antenna thinking i was too far down in a hole and too many trees.. but after i tried to put a new coax connector on my cable i noticed the cable i had been using had some corrosion. it was my old sat dish cable before i went with dish. ran a new cable and bam good signal. now i need a rotor but il prob just tweak the direction since i cant get fox.. for all the detractors out there on this set.. dont know about them but i think they have too much time on thier hands..


----------



## Jdubyac300

pen25, I live just south of Tulsa and bought my HT30744 on Saturday. Right now, I am using a $10-15 set of rabbit ears and I get all of the available Digital OTA channels except PBS(KOED). I get a signal strength of about 3/4 for all the channels I get.


----------



## pen25

well i tweaked the direction a tad and am now getting fox.. i am on brookside so im sitting in a little valley. im down about 100foot behind the ridge that is lewis right there on 44.. as refrence you crest that hill and your level with the camelot.. but i am getting hd. BTW are you getting full screen on cbs?? im getting 4:3 on the denver game.. also whats the deal with 8.1 having the grey bars?? i should have bought the 32"


----------



## Jdubyac300

I am on a hill in between Glenpool and Bixby. The Broncos game on CBS was in 4:3, however, the earlier Patriots-Bills game was 16:9. As for the grey bars on 8.1, I have no idea. The next time I talk to my brother, I'll have to ask him since he works at Channel 8.


----------



## pen25

thx.. now it seems cold case is 4:3 hrmm all this hd is kinda getting confusing haha.. it says 1920*1080(60I) i seen the same on the first game today in 16:9 anyway picture looks great..


----------



## oryan_dunn

HD can be confusing. One source of confusion comes from the fact that the source and broadcast my not be the same. Eg. Your local broadcaster will only broadcast in one format for HD, either 720p or 1080i. They will output this signal all the time (there may be rare cases where this isn't true, but most of the time it is). So the broadcaster has to broadcast at thier selected resolution and if it is an HD signal, they will broadcast a 16:9 picture. If the source (program) is also HD 16:9 this works out well as it fills the 16:9 window of the broadcaster and uses the resolution of their selected HD format. Where it gets confusing is when the source isn't HD or 16:9. Almost all programing that isn't primetime or sports is SD 4:3. Since the broadcaster consistanly broadcasts in 16:9 HD, thats what your tv will tell you it is receiving. The broadcaster upconverts this 4:3 program to their selected res and adds black bars to fill out the widescreen frame. So technically, yes it still is an HD signal, but the material is upconverted SD 4:3. I hope that is as clear as mud.


Ryan


----------



## pen25

yea its allot clearer... cant wait till everyone is on hd.. and i mean true hd.. now if the gov will just step in and say ok you will broadcast at 720p or 1080i will solve allot of the problems,


----------



## Jdubyac300

This is a response that I just received from [email protected] concerning display formats.


"Handling different signal formats


Sanyo Digital HDTV models (HT-----) will receive and process any of the

18 standard formats that have been approved for digital broadcasts, from

480i through 1080i. All signals (analog or digital) are displayed as 1080i."


It appears from this that DVDs at 480p are up-converted to 1080i. Despite this, my DVDs look really nice.


----------



## housecor

Man, it'd be nice if they could give us the same answer twice.


----------



## speedy777




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jdubyac300_
> *This is a response that I just received from [email protected] concerning display formats.
> 
> 
> "Handling different signal formats
> 
> 
> Sanyo Digital HDTV models (HT-----) will receive and process any of the
> 
> 18 standard formats that have been approved for digital broadcasts, from
> 
> 480i through 1080i. All signals (analog or digital) are displayed as 1080i."
> 
> 
> It appears from this that DVDs at 480p are up-converted to 1080i. Despite this, my DVDs look really nice.*



I think this is not true. I hooked up my Daewoo 480p (progressive) yesterday to COMPONENT 3 input and playing around by switch between INTERLACE/PROGRESSIVE scan. Each time I pressed the INFO button, the display show 480i and 480p. If it upconvert to 1080i, than the information should be 1080i. It appear to me the TV capable of handing 480i-1080i but not upconvert to 1080i. I also want to share with other member that the build-in tuner is less sensitive than the Zenith HDV420. There are few channels passes through from the behind of the antenna that I could receive with HDV420 tuner, but not the Sanyo.


----------



## T-Smooth

Anyone having sound sync issues... it's just slightly off but somewhat annoying. I know I saw it mentioned on here atleast once before. Any way to fix this in the service menu or any other way? If the sound was ahead of the video i could delay it on my reciever but it's the other way around. I can live with it I guess but any suggestions would be appreciated. I have the 32".


- Tom


----------



## housecor

Sound sync issues are a production issue and have nothing to do with this set. You'll notice it only occurs on certain shows on rare occasions. When you notice it, check the HDTV programming forum and you'll find others complaining about the same show.


----------



## ferrisg




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by speedy777_
> *I think this is not true. I hooked up my Daewoo 480p (progressive) yesterday to COMPONENT 3 input and playing around by switch between INTERLACE/PROGRESSIVE scan. Each time I pressed the INFO button, the display show 480i and 480p. If the it upconvert to 1080i, than the information should be 1080i. It appear to me the TV capable of handing 480i-1080i but not upconvert to 1080i. I also want to share with other member that the build-in tuner is less sensitive than the Zenith HDV420. There are few channels passes through from the behind of the antenna that I could receive with HDV420 tuner, but not the Sanyo.*



The TV info only shows what the input signal is. Whether it scans everything as 1080i has nothing to do with this. I should note that you also can see it say 720p on something like a Fox NFL broadcast, but it's a near certainty that this set does not scan 720p.


----------



## speedy777




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ferrisg_
> *The TV info only shows what the input signal is. Whether it scans everything as 1080i has nothing to do with this. I should note that you also can see it say 720p on something like a Fox NFL broadcast, but it's a near certainty that this set does not scan 720p.*



So what you're telling me is true, than the VCR (composite) signal should automatic upconvert to 1080i. For the price, I doubt it does all that.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Actually it is cheaper to have it upconvert those signals and use a tube that scans one rate, than to have a tube that scans many rates. My philips HDTV will either upconvert 480i to 480p or 1080i depending on what I choose in the menu.


----------



## nuneza

I have voOM satellite service and I have discovered that the Digital Tuner in this box doesn't seem to be as robust as the OTA tuner in my satellite STB. When I scan, I don't get all the channels and I have dropoffs and pixelization much more frequently with this TV than with voOM Motorola box. I am wondering if anyone else has notoced a difference or maybe I just have a faulty unit?


----------



## dfinberg

I have an xbox and a gamecube connected up through component. The GC is nearly perfect at 480p, but when I hook up the xbox I get some fuzz. Horizontal blurriness maybe? I saw the same thing with a dvb318, worse in upconverting modes. Any thoughts? There is less distortion at 480i on the xbox, but it is still there.


Do you think it is a cable issue? I have a cheap xbox cable, but my cable for the 318 was pretty decent shielded stuff. tv problem? any thoughts on things I can try? I tried moving the tv and xbox to different outlets, one constant power, and didn't see any difference.


----------



## speedy777




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dfinberg_
> *I have an xbox and a gamecube connected up through component. The GC is nearly perfect at 480p, but when I hook up the xbox I get some fuzz. Horizontal blurriness maybe? I saw the same thing with a dvb318, worse in upconverting modes. Any thoughts? There is less distortion at 480i on the xbox, but it is still there.
> 
> 
> Do you think it is a cable issue? I have a cheap xbox cable, but my cable for the 318 was pretty decent shielded stuff. tv problem? any thoughts on things I can try? I tried moving the tv and xbox to different outlets, one constant power, and didn't see any difference.*



Can you give me some detail how you hook the GC to the component input? I currently have my in the Video2 (composite). I am using the stand cable that come with the GC which in tend for composite hookup. The component input require 3 video wires (Y, Cb, and Cr).


----------



## dfinberg

if you have an old gamecube it has a digital video out. You can buy the cable from nintendo.com or lik-sang.com Newer cube's don't have the digital out though. Then hold 'b' on startup for most games.


----------



## speedy777




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dfinberg_
> *if you have an old gamecube it has a digital video out. You can buy the cable from nintendo.com or lik-sang.com Newer cube's don't have the digital out though. Then hold 'b' on startup for most games.*



My GC about 1 year old. If signal is upconvert to 1080i as other mention, it probably wouldn't matter. By the way, the digital cable sale about $40 from lik-sang.com. Thanks for answer the question so quickly.


----------



## summ




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dfinberg_
> *I have an xbox and a gamecube connected up through component. The GC is nearly perfect at 480p, but when I hook up the xbox I get some fuzz. Horizontal blurriness maybe? I saw the same thing with a dvb318, worse in upconverting modes. Any thoughts? There is less distortion at 480i on the xbox, but it is still there.
> 
> 
> Do you think it is a cable issue? I have a cheap xbox cable, but my cable for the 318 was pretty decent shielded stuff. tv problem? any thoughts on things I can try? I tried moving the tv and xbox to different outlets, one constant power, and didn't see any difference.*



are you getting any horizontal colored lines ? i can stand the "fuzziness" its not that bad but i cant stand the green line on my set while displaying my xbox.


----------



## dfinberg

No, I don't see any green lines.


----------



## ferrisg




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by speedy777_
> *My GC about 1 year old. If signal is upconvert to 1080i as other mention, it probably wouldn't matter. By the way, the digital cable sale about $40 from lik-sang.com. Thanks for answer the question so quickly.*



It would still make quite a difference. If you use a better signal to start with you'll get a better signal out. Just because a signal is upconverted doesn't mean it will look good. You will very likely get noticeable improvement going to progressive scan on the games.


----------



## summ

so i got a hdtv cable box and i noticed some fuzziness on the screen aswell. I guess the component inputs are a bit weak


----------



## TH3_FRB

Fuzziness with HD cable channels or others? It's common for HD STB units to actually have worse SD PQ. My HD STB (Moto 6200) had a very good DH and digital picture over component on the 32".



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by summ_
> *so i got a hdtv cable box and i noticed some fuzziness on the screen aswell. I guess the component inputs are a bit weak*


----------



## matrixrok10

I think I also see fuzziness when I watch a DVD with component. S - video and composite cables look better. I asked a friend who isn't really into home theaters which was clearer and he said the S-video looked better than component.


Do I need to get a progressive scan dvd player in order to get the best video quality ? or is the 3:2 pulldown the same as progressive scan (this tv has the feature). Thanks.


----------



## dfinberg

You would need progressive for the best quality, but since progressive has to go over component (or hdmi), that might be an issue. Someone earlier noted they had luck with a reciever in the path eliminating the signal, I plan on looking up the specs on it to see what might be making a difference. I can't think of anything. Its not typical, its more like the scan lines are jumping - multiple pixels off. really bad upconversion to 1080i? That doesn't seem right either, since I saw it with the dvb318 at 1080i.


3:2 pulldown is not the same thing as progressive scan, but most dvd players with progressive scan do it. I haven't seen any evidence for or against the tv doing it itself, and given sanyo's responses, who can tell.


----------



## summ

it could be cable quality, i had a lot of fuzziness when i ran some cheapo component cables but it got a lot better but not fully gone with some better cables. Also my green line has gotten a lot more faint and fatter but defianitly a lot better than before with better cables.


----------



## nick2003

Does this tv have alot of problems or its just factory defects cause ive been reading threw this and there seems to be alot of problems like the green lines on component video and fuzzy picture. Im really interested in geting it but not if it has alot of problems, Is there any of you that it works perfectly for? Thanks


----------



## bigdude

I just bought this set and am also seeing some fuzziness with the Component cables...I bought some cheap ones and I figured they were just that..cheap...so I took those back and got some THX Comp. cables for about $30...and it looks a little better but still a bit fuzzy...


S-Video looks better than Comp. on this set?


----------



## pen25

works perfect for me via my htpc and hdmi converter to dvi-dvi cable


----------



## bigdude

well I just tried it with S-Video and it made no difference...agh!


----------



## xak

so, i just bought the HT32744 and for the most part it seems to be working well, except...


i have a scientific atlanta 3250hd cable box from adelphia in orlando. i hooked the cable box up to the tv with an DVI to HDMI cable. the high definition channels look great, but when i change to a standard definition channel i lose the vertical hold and the channel just starts scrolling. if i use the zoom feature on the cable box the scrolling stops, but then the picture doesn't quite fit on the screen.


anyone have any ideas i can try to fix this, or any thoughts on if this is the way it's supposed to work. i would really appreciate it.


btw, thanks for originally posting this here. this thread, and the original, are the reason i bought this tv.


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nick2003_
> *Does this tv have alot of problems or its just factory defects cause ive been reading threw this and there seems to be alot of problems like the green lines on component video and fuzzy picture. Im really interested in geting it but not if it has alot of problems, Is there any of you that it works perfectly for? Thanks*



I can't say for sure, but our display tv at our store seems fine. It doesn't have any of the problems mentioned here, but I haven't tried an xbox with component on it. Just remember, people will be more likely to speak out when they are not happy with something or something goes wrong than they are if it is perfectly good for them. Look at other tv threads here. They all seem to have problems of some sort, but I don't think that any of them are bad tvs. My philips has negative feedback about some vertical lines. I see them on my set, but they are usually not distracting. I ended up keeping it, because I knew if I got a different one, it would have problems worse than what I had. Its unfortunate that they cannot make a product without defects. After 60 some years of CRT technology, one would think that they would have it under control.


----------



## speedy777




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
> *I can't say for sure, but our display tv at our store seems fine. It doesn't have any of the problems mentioned here, but I haven't tried an xbox with component on it. Just remember, people will be more likely to speak out when they are not happy with something or something goes wrong than they are if it is perfectly good for them. Look at other tv threads here. They all seem to have problems of some sort, but I don't think that any of them are bad tvs. My philips has negative feedback about some vertical lines. I see them on my set, but they are usually not distracting. I ended up keeping it, because I knew if I got a different one, it would have problems worse than what I had. Its unfortunate that they cannot make a product without defects. After 60 some years of CRT technology, one would think that they would have it under control.*



Welcome to the world of electronics. There just to many problems to account for but the most common problems are:circuit components, poor design, signal leak, heat, etc..


----------



## bigdude

I'm taking back my Sanyo tomorrow...those damn distortion/fuzzy lines were annoying the hell out of me!


----------



## summ

the fuzzy lines are hardly noticable with quality cables, i would recommend going with the hdmi cable or dvi-hdmi cable if you plan on using an hd cable box or something. Im happy with my tv and i think im going to keep it, i really need to test another xbox to see if the green line is my xbox version or just the tv.


----------



## bigdude

I dont have HD cable...I dont watch TV much...I was mainly using this set for DVD viewing...and I bought frickin THX Monster Cables...if those dont look great nothing will! I give up!


----------



## speedy777




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bigdude_
> *I dont have HD cable...I dont watch TV much...I was mainly using this set for DVD viewing...and I bought frickin THX Monster Cables...if those dont look great nothing will! I give up!*



Can this TV pickup HDTV from Comcast Cable? I don't have Comcast and not intend to get it but just curious.


----------



## housecor




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by speedy777_
> *Can this TV pickup HDTV from Comcast Cable? I don't have Comcast and not intend to get it but just curious.*



Depends if your Comcast is encrypting the signal. If they aren't then the internal QAM tuner in the set will pick it up. If they're encrypting, you'll need to get a set top box from Comcast.


----------



## speedy777




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bigdude_
> *I dont have HD cable...I dont watch TV much...I was mainly using this set for DVD viewing...and I bought frickin THX Monster Cables...if those dont look great nothing will! I give up!*



You probably got a lemon. My is working fine for me vcr and DVD. I don't have an Xbox so not sure the green line appear. Both gamecube and ps2 work fine for me through composite. I don't the digital cable cable so couldn't test them through component input.


----------



## Jdubyac300

On my HT30744, the Video 1, Video 2, Component 2, and Component 3 inputs all seem normal. I haven't had a chance to check the Xbox yet because I can't find the Microsoft High Definition Kit. I have tried a Mad Catz HD kit (has Composite, S-Video, and Component) and was getting a bad (grainy) picture using the component cables but was getting a clear picture using S-Video on the same junction box. I think I remember there being complaints about the component video with the Mad Catz.


How I have it hooked up now:


Video 1 -------> VCR (composite)

Video 2 -------> Dish Network (S-Video)

Compo 2 ------> DVD (Component)

Compo 3 ------> DVD (Component)

HDMI ----------> empty


I get clear pictures using Component 2 and Component 3 with both DVD players (480p). However, I do occasionally see green diagonal lines when I watch satellite using a coax cable from the Dish receiver through a VCR to the coax input on the TV.


----------



## Nylok

I just wanted to know if I should get this TV or a regular analog set. I have regular cable (RF), and plan to use it for games (PLAYSTATION2) and DVDs (using my progressive scan PLAYSTATION2 with component cables) for now. I don't want to put all that money if what I have will not look better on this TV than an analog TV. So for those who use their PLAYSTATION2 with component cables for games and DVDs please post how it performs. I am also fussy about geometry (if vertical ligns are straight). I had a TV (SAMSUNG) before that had ligns like this on the sides ) ( and it bothered me. So if you can help me out I would really appreciate it. Also does it have a tilt feature? If not, can you fix it in the service menu? I always bought Sony products so I don't know how Sanyo performs...


thank you all for this great thread


----------



## bigdude

I would say go for Analog...HDTV just has too many bugs that the companies seem to have not cared to work out...Analog is perfectly find for my DVD viewing...and mine doesnt even have Component!


----------



## oryan_dunn

I think analog has just as many problems, its just that one, not as many people that buy analog frequent these boards; two, analog is cheaper and the expectations are lower; and three, the flaws are harder to see since it is analog. I'd say go with whatever makes sense to you and that is in your budget.


----------



## dfinberg

I'd say the geometry isn't perfect, but its pretty good after playing with the service menu.


I'm picking up comcast HD fine, the networks, bravo, the music channels, and some on demand channels. Nothing else.


I got an HDMI upconverting player yesterday, and haven't seen any of the distortion I was seeing over component. Maybe I'll grab a batter xbox cable and see what happens.


I think most of this is people are really looking for problems, and for fixes. The quality is less at 480i so it is harder to spot flaws. Not to mention people here are self selecting for problems.


----------



## DJTommyR

Hey, everyone...long time reader, first time poster...


I've had the HT30744 since the Olympics. I picked it up at $747 at a second Wal-Mart after the first one was nice enough to call around. Someone with whom I work saw it and liked it so much he bought one as well. His was $697 but he had to work harder to find one.


I guess I can add two things to the discussion now:



1. Here in Jacksonville, plugging my Comcast cable into the on-board DTV tuner, I can get INHD and INHD2, ESPN HD, Fine Living, DIY, and the local ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox, and PBS.


There are also a number of Music Choice channels (music I don't like, my luck), as well as HTV (latino music videos) and that annoying waste of bandwidth known as the NBA League Pass Preview Channel. But I am content to stare at just about anything on INHD! This is awesome. I am inviting some friends over for the replay of the Yellowcard concert Wednesday night. OK, moving on...



2. I was able to fix the pincushion problem and the overall picture using the service manual and tips from all of you, but I still get the following:

--a 1/8" tilt to the left

--especially squeezed edges on widescreen, especially on the right, but not so bad on the left



Unless I missed it, I haven't seen any tips or fixes for either of those on the board. Can anyone help? For the tilt, I called Sanyo and was told that the set may have been dropped somewhere along the line. But I find it hard to believe I can't fix that myself. Any ideas? I can live with the tilt, I guess, but the "right side squeeze" is annoying at times.


Thanks for anything y'all can tell me. I hope I can pitch in and help all the other Sanyo owners, too, as soon as I know what I'm talking about!


----------



## dmahalek

I saw that this subject was addressed some time ago, but my problem may have a different cause as I do not have stereo speakers located near the tv. I have the 32" HT32744 Sanyo and have noticed that when viewing a picture with a white or light colored background that the left third of the picture is a bluish white, the center is white and the left third of the screen has a yellowish tint. It was very noticeable during the Colts football game when there was a close up of several players, the one on the left was bluish white while the one on the right appeared yellowish. I have tried all of the user controls, but nothing works. Do I need a service tech or is this even correctable? I am a complete novice in this area......please help!!!!


----------



## Nylok

Should I get this TV for gaming (PS2) and DVDs? Also want to use it for regular cable.


----------



## dmahalek

Sorry, my previous post regarding the yellow tint should had stated that the right third of the pic has a yellowish tint.


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Nylok_
> *Should I get this TV for gaming (PS2) and DVDs? Also want to use it for regular cable.*



Yes. (Is that what you wanted to hear?







).


There are a TON of factors that go into your buying purchase. I am a HUGE fan of this TV as an entry level HD unit. I have had it for over 5 months and have had NO major issues. That being said, here are some factors, that if you answer yes to, I think you should:


Do you only have $750 to spend
Do you need a new TV or are you just wondering
Will you ever use the true 'HD' features? (dvds & regular cable won't 'fully' utilize the power of this tv, and gaming reviews seem a bit mixed.)[/list=1]


If you aren't going to use the TV for HD no don't buy it. You are better off waiting till the technology gets better/cheaper (this TV alone has dropped $50 in price in 5 months), and the programming becomes more available. Also, if you have a nice TV now, there is very little reason to upgrade for the use you are planning. Remember change= risk, so if you like what you got, why switch.


----------



## Amigo-2k




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sterno3_
> *Yes. (Is that what you wanted to hear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> *



Sterno - How are you watching HD? Antenna, HD box from charter or plugging charter into the back of your tv?


I'm in Madison too.


----------



## Nylok

Reason why I want to know is... My Sony flat screen had horrible geometry so I brought it back. After reaserching all of the analog sets ( Toshiba, Sony, Panasonic, Samsung, JVC...) I know the only one I'm interested in is the Sony, BUT I saw this set (the 27'' model Sanyo HDTV, I live in Canada) at my local Wal-Mart for around 30$ (100$ off sale) more than the analog Sony (when the Sony isn't on sale that is) set. I want it mainly for games and dvds... The Sony had a great picture but for 30$ more I had to do research. After all this research I'm still not sure what to get







.


----------



## STEAMHL2

Nylok, the answer to your question is no.


You are much better off sticking with a TV such as regular Sony analog WEGA sets if you go ps2/dvd. This is from personal experience with this TV. PS2 looks like crap compared to a regular analog set. Anyone try and play Kingdom Hearts or NFS: HP2 and you'll see the reason - horrible jaggies.


DVD is also no better than a good analog Sony set.


----------



## sterno3

Antenna (simple powered RCA vhf/uhf). I have it on the 2nd floor of my house I am actually in Cottage Grove. I have charter Internet (no cable). One day I tried plugging in the cable and the QAM tuner picked up a bunch of music channels on demand channels and 3 HD channels (abc, nbc, cbs)...there were a couple of other channels, but I don't have much patience for it.


By the way here a link to the local madison thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=405999 




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Amigo-2k_
> *Sterno - How are you watching HD? Antenna, HD box from charter or plugging charter into the back of your tv?
> 
> 
> I'm in Madison too.*


----------



## Amigo-2k

Thanks for the info!


I was running a simple set of rabbit ears (I'm in Fitchburg, 4.5 miles from the towers) and I was still having problems with HD coming in and out. So, I attached the my cable (I have digital cable and modem) and I found the same as you. That is CBS, ABC, NBC and a bunch of music channels. I'm just going to keep it like this for awhile.


----------



## matrixrok10

I still see very little "snow" on the tv when I watch dvd on s and component video. It is barely noticeable. I tried it out with a progressive scan dvd and the picture was impressive. I was disapointed to learn that the tv has no input for composite audio when it comes to component videos. They expect you to connect the source to a receiver, not to the tv. Sucks for me because I have no room for the surround sound in the living room. Wal Mart has a 90 day policy right? Thanks.


----------



## Nylok




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by STEAMHL2_
> *Nylok, the answer to your question is no.
> 
> 
> You are much better off sticking with a TV such as regular Sony analog WEGA sets if you go ps2/dvd. This is from personal experience with this TV. PS2 looks like crap compared to a regular analog set. Anyone try and play Kingdom Hearts or NFS: HP2 and you'll see the reason - horrible jaggies.
> 
> 
> DVD is also no better than a good analog Sony set.*



gotcha! thanks a lot STEAMHL2!


----------



## speedy777




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by matrixrok10_
> *I still see very little "snow" on the tv when I watch dvd on s and component video. It is barely noticeable. I tried it out with a progressive scan dvd and the picture was impressive. I was disapointed to learn that the tv has no input for composite audio when it comes to component videos. They expect you to connect the source to a receiver, not to the tv. Sucks for me because I have no room for the surround sound in the living room. Wal Mart has a 90 day policy right? Thanks.*



Read your manual. The audio composite input for component2 share A/V2 and component3 has it own input next to it.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dmahalek_
> *Sorry, my previous post regarding the yellow tint should had stated that the right third of the pic has a yellowish tint.*



I too can see the screen divided into thirds if I freeze a solid white background (like a calibration DVD). I think mine may be much less than what you describe. For me, it is something between yellow and green, and only part of the top right third. This "blob" isn't visible with anything except white and diminishes significantly with power cycles. I assume it is the result of the degauss done when it powers on. It will reappear when the TV is left off for hours. I also noticed the "thirds" on another 32744 with a bright white background, but it was more a while level issue. The "blob" really isn't visible on mine in normal viewing. The "white" backgrounds from my satellite receiver's menus have a slight grey in them. The only time I've seen it is with calibration DVDs. Don't know that it helps you any, but I do see "thirds".


----------



## matrixrok10




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by speedy777_
> *Read your manual. The audio composite input for component2 share A/V2 and component3 has it own input next to it.*



Thanks a lot. Woot woot!


----------



## ferrisg

I think the discoloration on pure white screens is generally indicative of having the white level set far too high. Avia even cautions that this is "dangerously" high, I think for phosphor burn reasons.


----------



## TH3_FRB

Start by running through the THX Optimizer on any THX certified DVD. Having the picture (contrast) and brightness set too high can cause discoloration like you describe.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dmahalek_
> *I saw that this subject was addressed some time ago, but my problem may have a different cause as I do not have stereo speakers located near the tv. I have the 32" HT32744 Sanyo and have noticed that when viewing a picture with a white or light colored background that the left third of the picture is a bluish white, the center is white and the left third of the screen has a yellowish tint. It was very noticeable during the Colts football game when there was a close up of several players, the one on the left was bluish white while the one on the right appeared yellowish. I have tried all of the user controls, but nothing works. Do I need a service tech or is this even correctable? I am a complete novice in this area......please help!!!!*


----------



## matrixrok10

Another newbie question:


Just hooked it up to a progressive scan dvd player and info lists it as 480(60i). Does that mean it is already 480p or is that 480i (cus some hdtv stations have 60p) ? Thanks.


----------



## investor27

480(60i) is 480i. No question is a stupid one if you've done your fair share of work with the search button.


----------



## TH3_FRB

You need to make sure you have the DVD player set to output progressive...either a switch on the back or setting in the user menu. Also, you must use component cables to pass progressive...you didn't say how your connected it.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by matrixrok10_
> *Another newbie question:
> 
> 
> Just hooked it up to a progressive scan dvd player and info lists it as 480(60i). Does that mean it is already 480p or is that 480i (cus some hdtv stations have 60p) ? Thanks.*


----------



## matrixrok10




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by TH3_FRB_
> *You need to make sure you have the DVD player set to output progressive...either a switch on the back or setting in the user menu. Also, you must use component cables to pass progressive...you didn't say how your connected it.*



I set it to 16 x 9 and progressive output to enabled, using component cables. I thought that was it but I had to change video output from 480i to 480p on a different setup menu. Thanks.


----------



## Parak

If someone has a modded xbox that they are connecting by component to this tv, I'd really appreciate it if you could send me a PM. Have a few questions to ask


----------



## wjr

These 30" and 32" Sanyo TVs seem like great values. Is there a similar great value somewhere on a 36" (4:3) TV?


----------



## Jdubyac300

I have a question for those who have used the service menu to adjust geometry problems with the Sanyo HT30744 HDTV. Using the service menu, I have been able to get the sides of 4:3 images vertically straight with an identical width on the left and right sides. However, when watching 2.35:1 DVDs, I notice the upper left side is about 1/8" lower than the upper right side. The lower left side is about 1/8" lower than the lower right side. I have tried the "Pin Phase" and "AFC Angle" in the service menu with no luck.


Is there a vertical tilt-like control to rotate the entire image?



Thanks


----------



## Jdubyac300

After looking at it some more, it appears that the right side of the letterbox image bows (twists) up. Is there any way I can fix this myself.


----------



## Teeh

Over the last two months, I read practically all posts in this thread as well as the old thread. Thanks to all those who contributed. I also downloaded the owners manual and the service manual and read the owners manual very, very carefully. All this great information helped me to decide to buy this wonderful TV, the 30" model, about two weeks ago.


As a payback for what I've gained from reading this thread, I'm writing this rather long summary as a means to help other picky TV shoppers decide whether they can live with this set.


I've spent several long evenings tweaking the gray scale and geometry settings in the service menu, then many hours viewing the results and re-tweaking. Items I corrected/improved included the original green cast in shadow areas and a little red push, and over-scan and pincushion adjustments.


For making these improvements, I used the service manual and other posts here as references. I used the test patterns on the AVIA and DVE DVDs as well as the THX section of the Star Wars VI DVD. Various gray bar patterns displayed from these DVDs were adjusted such that a panel of well trained eyes agreed that the gray patterns displayed minimal hints of greenness or brownness. Yes, the eyes can do it, but it takes lots upon lots of patience and practice. The first quick and easy way to improve this TV out of the box is to set the contrast no more than 1/3 across the scale.



I must say that I'm completely satisfied with this TV. It really has a great wow factor. The HDTV picture for some programs is absolutely stunning, and I am very picky. Because of their lower resolution, DVDs are no challenge, and regular cable is not bad, depending on the channel. Whenever the colors seem off, it always turns out to be the program and not the TVs fault. Sometimes switching among the normal, cool and warm color enhancer settings can improve program color variations.


I've found no means to correct a 1/8" clockwise tilt of the entire picture, but no one can notice it unless a test pattern is displayed and closely examined. The only other remaining issue is that computer output via DVI to HDMI is moderately over-scanned and I haven't been able to correct it with PC software, but this is also a non-issue because I don't yet have a real need for PC output. Watching DVDs from the PC is great, but average home DVD players do just as well, plus they all have remote controls.


Thus, the only remaining issues are the inherent design limitations of the TV, most of which I knew from reading the manual before purchase. These include (1) the lack of means to switch between digital cable and digital over the air channels without the lengthly process of having to switch antenna inputs and rescan the channels, (2) no scale for adjusting volume, but I use my ears, (3) weak speakers, but I use the digital output to an A/V receiver when I'm serious about TV sound, (4) no quick and direct means to select a particular input without having to rotate one-way through all intervening inputs, but using the tuner and channel buttons can speed the process, and (5) lack of means to retain user picture adjustments for each input, but it appears that individual settings can be made in the service menu. [I successfully adjusted digital brightness and contrast (service menu items 134 and 155) without affecting other inputs.]


The final issue is that no pixel size (zoom) setting will fill the screen on some HDTV/DTV channels, depending on channel and program. This certainly is an issue of the program and not the TV.


I've read posts here concerning other flaws found by others that my set does not have. These include lip sync (video lag), green blobs or bars, and others I can not immediately recall.


Thus, if one needs a plug-and-play HDTV for the masses, this one out of the box is hard to beat. But if one can live with the design limitations and have calibration DVDs and a lot of patience, one can have one of the best HDTV that is yet available, and the most affordable 30-inch HDTV that I know of.


I hope this helps someone to decide whether they can live with this great TV. I also hope that anyone who knows how fix items I haven't been able to fix or how to workaround what I think are design limitations will let me know.


----------



## speedy777




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Teeh_
> *Over the last two months, I read practically all posts in this thread as well as the old thread. Thanks to all those who contributed. I also downloaded the owners manual and the service manual and read the owners manual very, very carefully. All this great information helped me to decide to buy this wonderful TV, the 30" model, about two weeks ago.
> 
> 
> As a payback for what I've gained from reading this thread, I'm writing this rather long summary as a means to help other picky TV shoppers decide whether they can live with this set.
> 
> 
> I've spent several long evenings tweaking the gray scale and geometry settings in the service menu, then many hours viewing the results and re-tweaking. Items I corrected/improved included the original green cast in shadow areas and a little red push, and over-scan and pincushion adjustments.
> 
> 
> For making these improvements, I used the service manual and other posts here as references. I used the test patterns on the AVIA and DVE DVDs as well as the THX section of the Star Wars VI DVD. Various gray bar patterns displayed from these DVDs were adjusted such that a panel of well trained eyes agreed that the gray patterns displayed minimal hints of greenness or brownness. Yes, the eyes can do it, but it takes lots upon lots of patience and practice. The first quick and easy way to improve this TV out of the box is to set the contrast no more than 1/3 across the scale.
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that I'm completely satisfied with this TV. It really has a great wow factor. The HDTV picture for some programs is absolutely stunning, and I am very picky. Because of their lower resolution, DVDs are no challenge, and regular cable is not bad, depending on the channel. Whenever the colors seem off, it always turns out to be the program and not the TVs fault. Sometimes switching among the normal, cool and warm color enhancer settings can improve program color variations.
> 
> 
> I've found no means to correct a 1/8" clockwise tilt of the entire picture, but no one can notice it unless a test pattern is displayed and closely examined. The only other remaining issue is that computer output via DVI to HDMI is moderately over-scanned and I haven't been able to correct it with PC software, but this is also a non-issue because I don't yet have a real need for PC output. Watching DVDs from the PC is great, but average home DVD players do just as well, plus they all have remote controls.
> 
> 
> Thus, the only remaining issues are the inherent design limitations of the TV, most of which I knew from reading the manual before purchase. These include (1) the lack of means to switch between digital cable and digital over the air channels without the lengthly process of having to switch antenna inputs and rescan the channels, (2) no scale for adjusting volume, but I use my ears, (3) weak speakers, but I use the digital output to an A/V receiver when I'm serious about TV sound, (4) no quick and direct means to select a particular input without having to rotate one-way through all intervening inputs, but using the tuner and channel buttons can speed the process, and (5) lack of means to retain user picture adjustments for each input, but it appears that individual settings can be made in the service menu. [I successfully adjusted digital brightness and contrast (service menu items 134 and 155) without affecting other inputs.]
> 
> 
> The final issue is that no pixel size (zoom) setting will fill the screen on some HDTV/DTV channels, depending on channel and program. This certainly is an issue of the program and not the TV.
> 
> 
> I've read posts here concerning other flaws found by others that my set does not have. These include lip sync (video lag), green blobs or bars, and others I can not immediately recall.
> 
> 
> Thus, if one needs a plug-and-play HDTV for the masses, this one out of the box is hard to beat. But if one can live with the design limitations and have calibration DVDs and a lot of patience, one can have one of the best HDTV that is yet available, and the most affordable 30-inch HDTV that I know of.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps someone to decide whether they can live with this great TV. I also hope that anyone who knows how fix items I haven't been able to fix or how to workaround what I think are design limitations will let me know.*



Well done! I have 32" version and didn't feel confident to use the 30" service manual to tamper with the TV.


----------



## summ

the tv is awesome but it suffers greatly from low quality component inputs, running hd from an antenna is beautiful and pretty good but some fuzziness from with the components


----------



## speedy777




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by summ_
> *the tv is awesome but it suffers greatly from low quality component inputs, running hd from an antenna is beautiful and pretty good but some fuzziness from with the components*



You may want to borrow a better cable from a friend to confirm the problem. I hooked up my Progressive DVD player through component input and don't have any problem.


----------



## summ

right now i only have the cables from my cable company but do you know any place to get good cheap cables? pm me if ya do


----------



## summ

also im notcing some magnet issues, the screen is a bit discolored in one corner. i removed all the electrical devices near it and still no luck. Its near a power outlet, could that be the reason? also i noticed that when i brougth my ps2 near the tv it discolored, i never had this issue with my other tv.


----------



## Jdubyac300

summ, I have noticed snowy or grainy pictures when I connect my Xbox to either of the component inputs. I get the grainy pictures when the Xbox is set with the 480p, 720p, and 1080i either on or off. However, I have only tried two different third-party high definition boxes. I haven't been able to find an official Microsoft High Definition pack yet, locally. In addition, my Xbox was manufactured in Nov. 2002, so I don't know if that is a factor.


However, I get a nice picture when I connect my progressive scan DVD player to either of the component inputs. Perhaps there is lesser quality with the component inputs in relation to HD.


----------



## Teeh




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jdubyac300_
> *...I notice the upper left side is about 1/8" lower than the upper right side. The lower left side is about 1/8" lower than the lower right side. I have tried the "Pin Phase" and "AFC Angle" in the service menu with no luck.
> 
> 
> Is there a vertical tilt-like control to rotate the entire image? ...
> *



There was a discussion in the old thread concerning tilting of the image on the Sanyo. I recall that no one had yet found a way to adjust tilt through the software, and that it could be adjusted by only rotating the yoke on the back of the tube, something the average user should not attempt.


There was also some agreement and disagreement that tilt was affected by the earth's magnetic field. Try turning the front of the TV in a different compass direction while the test pattern is displayed to see whether this is true.


TH


----------



## DJTommyR

For me, the 1/8" tilt is definitely noticeable without a test pattern, just watching the news or anything else where horizontal lines span the screen.


I guess the perfectionist in me sees this every time I turn it on. Maybe one day I'll stop looking for it.


But I have also noticed that MANY other TV's I've seen recently--at work or friends' homes--have a similar or worse tilt, and maybe the owners don't care. I'm certainly not going to tell them because it may ruin their TV watching experience forever!


Following up on my post earlier in the week, I took care of most of the "squeezing on the sides of the picture" problem by widening the picture in the service menu so roughly 1/3-1/2" falls off either side--is cropped--when the picture takes up the entire screen (or I stretch it to do so). Of course I also changed the vertical height to keep things in proper proportion. So the problem appeared to be in the "general picture" itself, not in the set squeezing whatever hit the far edges.


But I am still very satisfied. Really. Watching Yellowcard on INHD was a blast. No horizontal lines to stare at.










FWIW, I just turned around to see an HD compatible projection TV being given away on The Price Is Right, and the video they were feeding to the TV (another episode of TPIR) was stretched to what Sanyo owners call "full" mode. You really do get used to watching non-HD TV this way rather quickly.


----------



## dmahalek

I have previously posted on a yellowish tint problem and the fact that the screen seems to be divided into thirds with each third tinted a different color. (HT322744) I called Sanyo and they arranged for a service tech to come to my house. When he arrived, I had MSNBC on with the stock ticker scrolling across the bottom. He took one look at the blue, whit, and light yellow color of the ticker and said that I had a bad picture tube. I received a call today today from the service tech saying that Sanyo was shipping a new tube and that he would return to install it in about a week. What great service, I have nothing but good things to say about Sanyo's customer service dept......they were very courteous and helpful.


----------



## cdcooker

Can the 30" hook up to HTPC, and at which resolution, does it require powerstrip, and how about overscan?


Thanks


----------



## oryan_dunn

Sometimes, ignorance is bliss when it comes to stuff like tv's. We had a sony for years that I watched all the time, and I thought it was great with no big problems. When I started shopping for a new tv, I started to look at stuff like geometry and the like, but was amazed at how many tv's had problems. I thought, "can't they be like my parents sony and not have any problems?" Well, since I was looking for problems, I found that our sony wasn't as perfect as I had thought, I just never looked for problems and I thought the tv was great. But now that I know that they are there, its anoying. I think thats how most people are, they don't notice, and as a result don't care. In a way, I wish I didn't notice the flaws in my tv. Oh well, such is the dilemma of knowing much about technology.


----------



## summ




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jdubyac300_
> *summ, I have noticed snowy or grainy pictures when I connect my Xbox to either of the component inputs. I get the grainy pictures when the Xbox is set with the 480p, 720p, and 1080i either on or off. However, I have only tried two different third-party high definition boxes. I haven't been able to find an official Microsoft High Definition pack yet, locally. In addition, my Xbox was manufactured in Nov. 2002, so I don't know if that is a factor.
> 
> 
> However, I get a nice picture when I connect my progressive scan DVD player to either of the component inputs. Perhaps there is lesser quality with the component inputs in relation to HD.*



thanks for the input, i actually tried my friends xbox and it looked a lot better than my xbox. Even when it was in 480i it was clear where as in my xbox its fuzzy and has green lines. So the xbox issue is over for me, im just having some magnet issues with my outlets and stuff.


----------



## summ

im seriously almost fed up with this tv, i think i might return it. Im having some magnetic issues. The edge of the screen, the left side if you are watching it, is purple. I took EVERYTHING out of my cabinate and still the purple area is still there. I have a power outlet about 10-12 inches away from the tv but i never had a problem before. The tv gets rid of the purple mark when i push the tv out a bit so i have no idea whats causing it ecept for maybe the power outlet but like i said i never had an issue before, if ya have an answer let me know.


----------



## Jdubyac300

I wish I could be of some help with the magnetic issues. The back of my TV is about 12 inches above the wall outlet and I don't notice any picture discoloration. Perhaps the Sanyo TV is more suspectible to magnetic fields than your previous TVs.


----------



## summ

yea i would assume, its lame. I either have to move my entire room around or look for a tv that isnt so sensitive


----------



## Teeh




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cdcooker_
> *Can the 30" hook up to HTPC, and at which resolution, does it require powerstrip, and how about overscan?
> 
> 
> Thanks*



Yes, I have mine connected to a PC via a DVI to HDMI cable and resolution set at 1280x720 via Powerstrip.


Yes, over scan is present, not too bad, but I haven't found any way to reduce it through PC hardwire/software. One can size a window to fit though.


----------



## Michael_Li

I noticed red bold words on the label: "*Exclusive one year return or exchange*"....(In toronto Walmart) ... does this mean if I am not satisfied within one year, I can get my money back?


----------



## summ

can anyone tell me what could cause the magnet like reaction witht he purple color on teh screen in the corner? there is a power outlet near the tv but thats it, its just a wall and a window near it with a outlet aobut 10 inches away. Theres about a thumbprint size purple spot but when i move the tv it goes away.


----------



## matrixrok10

Mine is about a couple of inches from the outlet and it doesn't have the magnetic problem. I'm thinking it's your tv that's messed up. I'm returning mine in a couple of weeks because I have a couple of problems.


Here they are:

1) Can't get the right picture quality. It's either the skin tone is too tan or if I want the skin tone to be "normal" it lacks too much color (progressive scan dvd player). On S-video, picture is great.


2) "Snow" when I watch on S and component videos


Going to return it and probably wait til next year when all of the HD's will have an hdtuner. That way I can get a panny 32" for about $800 - $900. From what I read, it seems like the major problem is the component video. Unacceptable in my standards especially when I watch plenty of dvd's and play X Box often.


----------



## summ

yea thats pretty much dead on, i want to get a better tv but i dont think imm gonna be able to find one at this price.


----------



## ECEC

Well, thanks to this thread I went out and bought the HT32744 model. It was pretty difficult finding it (only 1 out of the many WalMarts in Phoenix had it in stock), but I managed to get it home.


When I turn it on, it just automatically turns itself off. I've checked my connections, tried different power outlets, tried using a surge protector or not using a surge protector. No matter what I do the TV shuts off automatically in about a second. Has anyone else seen this?


I'm unable to call Sanyo until Monday (since they are closed), and really don't want to lug this thing down the stairs and back across town to WalMart to swap it out. I'd appreciate any insight you guys might have.


----------



## summ

unplug it for a while, recheck connections, and maybe check your antenna or something other than that i dunno. With my magnet issue i think ikts sommething in my room because i placed a shielded speaker ovver my problem area and it went a way, so somethin gis causing it but right now im just shieldin g it with a speaker i have.


----------



## buzzly

ECEC:


I give you a wild guess. May be you have a dying battery with your remote. Keep the remote covered/away then test the TV again.


----------



## n2lak

ECEC:

Doesn't sound like you have much of a choice.

Return to Wally for exchange/credit

or call Samsung for repair.

Sorry 'bout that!


----------



## JamesMH




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ECEC_
> *
> 
> When I turn it on, it just automatically turns itself off. I've checked my connections, tried different power outlets, tried using a surge protector or not using a surge protector. No matter what I do the TV shuts off automatically in about a second. Has anyone else seen this?
> *



The first one I got did exactly the same thing. It has nothing to do with the remote or any connections.


The reason: the tv is broken. Take it back.


The second one I got worked.


----------



## ECEC

Well, I returned it and got a new one. Came on at the first try. I have it hooked up to an el-cheapo antenna and caught around 10 channels off the bat. Man this is so cool.


I've got my PC hooked up to it via S-Video, but the DVI > HDMI adapter I bought should be in next week. I'll post any results I get here.


Thanks for the quick replies!


----------



## summ

argh im pretty upset still about my tv, its purple in the top left corner, i think im gonna return it. I dont know if its my fault or just the tv but when i used a shielded speaker to move around i noticed the spot went away when the tv was moved or i moved the shielded speark directly on top of the tv. Nothing is on top of the tv and i have no idea whats causing this.


----------



## n2lak

Summ:

I'm confused..... The spot moves or goes away when you either move the TV or move the speaker on top of it? If the is true - the TV is fine. The location is a problem. Can you place the TV on another wall or in another room? Does the spot move? What is near the wall in the room opposite the TV?


----------



## Jdubyac300

I found out something interesting about either my HT30744 or my house. The picture on the right side bends up about 1/8" as compared to the left and center. The front of the TV is facing east. When I rotate the TV at least 45 degrees so that it is facing south-east, both the left and right side are equal but the center of the picture dips down 1/16".


----------



## Secant




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jdubyac300_
> *I found out something interesting about either my HT30744 or my house. The picture on the right side bends up about 1/8" as compared to the left and center. The front of the TV is facing east. When I rotate the TV at least 45 degrees so that it is facing south-east, both the left and right side are equal but the center of the picture dips down 1/16".*



If you ever get lost in the jungle, and happen to have your Sanyo with you...it could save your life!...










So do all CRT tvs do this to a lesser extent or is the shielding on the Sanyo TVs weak, etc? Perhaps you need one of these computer monitor shields...









http://www.magnetic-shield.com/products/ig2.html 









_ImageGuard II ends image disturbances by simply enclosing the monitor in a scientifically-designed, mass-produced, five-sided box precisely fabricated from our military specification CO-NETIC AA magnetic shielding alloy_


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jdubyac300_
> *I found out something interesting about either my HT30744 or my house. The picture on the right side bends up about 1/8" as compared to the left and center. The front of the TV is facing east. When I rotate the TV at least 45 degrees so that it is facing south-east, both the left and right side are equal but the center of the picture dips down 1/16".*



That is the effect of the Earth's magnetic field bending the path of the electrons as they shoot from the gun and hit the phosphor mask. Another symptom of the Earth's magnetic field is that it bends the path of the electrons, and electrons meant to hit a green phosphor end up hitting a red or blue phosphor. This will show up as weird discolorations in the picture that a degauss will usually take care of.


----------



## MoonEyed

Is this a Sanyo problem or Cable HD problem?


I have a new HT32744 and I am a newbie to this technology so pardon any gaffs. I don's know if this is a Cox Cable HD or a problem with the Sanyo. The signal is coming from the new HD cable box and entering via the Component 2 connectors.


Specifically, the HD signal is running over the screen display area. By that I mean if there is any text at the top or bottom of image, it is usually partially cutoff. It seems if the image is being zoomed in. This happens when the picture is set to regular "letterbox". Also, this only happens with the HD signals. My regular stations do not have this problem.


Can anyone provide some direction on how this can be fixed? (I can't see the football scores scrolling on the bottom of the screen!!!)


Thanks in advance for any assistance you can provide.


----------



## matrixrok10

Try playing with the "pix shape" button.


----------



## jawgee




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Teeh_
> *Yes, I have mine connected to a PC via a DVI to HDMI cable and resolution set at 1280x720 via Powerstrip.
> 
> 
> Yes, over scan is present, not too bad, but I haven't found any way to reduce it through PC hardwire/software. One can size a window to fit though.*



I can get 1280x720 using DVI-to-HDMI without the need for Powerstrip. I get some overscan as well.


jawgee


----------



## summ

i think im going to sadly return this tv, the weak component inputs, bad xbox support and just personal issues im having with this tv arent too much for me. Anyone got any suggestions for a 30" for aroun $800?


----------



## Jdubyac300

I have already boxed mine up to return sometime early this week. I am returning mine for the exact same reasons. I wish it had performed better, in my case.


I don't think you are going to find many options for 30" for around $800.


----------



## MoonEyed

Matrixok10: tried that too, didn't make much difference. Cycling through letterbox, zoom and normal modes all showed some slight change, but in all instances the image is still cutoff in the display.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Teeh




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jawgee_
> *I can get 1280x720 using DVI-to-HDMI without the need for Powerstrip. I get some overscan as well.
> 
> 
> jawgee*



Hey, that's great. My ATI Radeon 9000 wouldn't sync at all with the Sanyo without Powerstrip under Win98SE. Under WinXP on this dual boot PC, without Powerstrip I could only get a not very useful 16 color 820x480 display. Are you also using an ATI video card?


----------



## housecor




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by MoonEyed_
> *Is this a Sanyo problem or Cable HD problem?
> 
> 
> I have a new HT32744 and I am a newbie to this technology so pardon any gaffs. I don's know if this is a Cox Cable HD or a problem with the Sanyo. The signal is coming from the new HD cable box and entering via the Component 2 connectors.
> 
> 
> Specifically, the HD signal is running over the screen display area. By that I mean if there is any text at the top or bottom of image, it is usually partially cutoff. It seems if the image is being zoomed in. This happens when the picture is set to regular "letterbox". Also, this only happens with the HD signals. My regular stations do not have this problem.
> 
> 
> Can anyone provide some direction on how this can be fixed? (I can't see the football scores scrolling on the bottom of the screen!!!)
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any assistance you can provide.*



Sounds like you're either your set top box is zooming on the picture or your set has an insane amount of overscan. You can adjust the overscan via the service menu.


----------



## chebode2

All other features asside, how does the picture quality of the Sanyo HT30744 compare with the Sony KV-30HS420? Does it vary for HD picture, standard cable, and DVD? Is there a big difference or is it hardly noticeable. I'm wondering the justification for the price difference between the two models.


----------



## pen25




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by summ_
> *can anyone tell me what could cause the magnet like reaction witht he purple color on teh screen in the corner? there is a power outlet near the tv but thats it, its just a wall and a window near it with a outlet aobut 10 inches away. Theres about a thumbprint size purple spot but when i move the tv it goes away.*



just to test this i moved my unshielded EV computer speaker next to the tv and no color problems. id call sanyo have them send a tech out and look at it or return it either that or move it to another outlet.


----------



## jawgee




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Teeh_
> *Hey, that's great. My ATI Radeon 9000 wouldn't sync at all with the Sanyo without Powerstrip under Win98SE. Under WinXP on this dual boot PC, without Powerstrip I could only get a not very useful 16 color 820x480 display. Are you also using an ATI video card?*



I'm using an NVIDIA FX5200. Can't seem to get any other resolution besides 1280x720p to work, though. Actually, when I set my HTPC's resolution to 800x600, my HDTV tells me that it's still set at 1280x720p.










jawgee


----------



## bodromarsh

I bought a HT30744 on 10/18/2004. It would not turn on. After pushing the power button, you hear a click/pop, like it wants to turn on, and then a second click to shut it off. This will repeat three times, and then nothing will happen. Unplugging the set seems to reset it, and I can go through this cycle again. I am simply going to stretch my budget and buy a Sony 34" XBR.


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jawgee_
> *I'm using an NVIDIA FX5200. Can't seem to get any other resolution besides 1280x720p to work, though. Actually, when I set my HTPC's resolution to 800x600, my HDTV tells me that it's still set at 1280x720p.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jawgee*



TV's are not like computer monitors in that they are not multisync. You have to trick them to get them to display the resolutions that you want. My tv will only show 480p or 1080i, whether or not I am actually sending them resolutions like 800x600 or 640x480. It will also show either of those when I use 540p or 960i. So you really can't go by what your tv tells you.


----------



## Amigo-2k




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bodromarsh_
> *I bought a HT30744 on 10/18/2004. It would not turn on. After pushing the power button, you hear a click/pop, like it wants to turn on, and then a second click to shut it off. This will repeat three times, and then nothing will happen. Unplugging the set seems to reset it, and I can go through this cycle again. I am simply going to stretch my budget and buy a Sony 34" XBR.*



you got a bad set. A couple of others have noted the same problem out of the box. Take it back and get a new one. xbr is double the cost of the sanyo?


----------



## jawgee




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
> *TV's are not like computer monitors in that they are not multisync. You have to trick them to get them to display the resolutions that you want. My tv will only show 480p or 1080i, whether or not I am actually sending them resolutions like 800x600 or 640x480. It will also show either of those when I use 540p or 960i. So you really can't go by what your tv tells you.*



How do I truly know what resolution I'm viewing & whether or not it's interlaced?


Thanks,

jawgee


----------



## donxavier

I've seen, in this thread, that a lot of you have gone into the service menu on the 32" model. Perhaps one of you can help me. I have a copy of the service manual for the 30" and it seems to have a lot of the same functions as the 32". The question I have is whether someone can tell me what settings affect the component inputs and what affect the DVI inputs for the 32". Perhaps it's my stupidity but the service manual function descriptions seem a little cryptic and I don't want to mess something up. I've seen that PacParts has a service manual for the 32" but I'm afraid it's going to be just as cryptic.


Any help you can give would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kevinv1964

I recently picked up the 32" set and am happy with it overall. I do notice the audio sync problem at times, using just the Sanyo's speakers. But the tilting issue is not happening to me.


I have a couple questions for you experienced owners. Last night, I used my Unity Motion satellite receiver to pick up a FOX baseball feed. The video was a little choppy when there was much motion on the field or with the camera. Could that in any way be a result of the fact that FOX is using 720p? Could it be related to the fact that my UM receiver, like the Sanyo, also upconverts to 1080i? Do you think it's possible that some combination of the above factors played into it? I haven't been able to check out a FOX NFL game yet to see if the same thing happens. WB HD did the same thing last night. But CBS and others have looked good.


Second question: Has anyone else experienced what looks like some electrical interference? I never had that problem with my SD set, and all my connections are tight. It seems to come and go, and it might possibly be coming from the fridge or the freezer. Any thoughts? Thanks.


Kevin


----------



## upNdown

Any tips for getting an analog signal to look better on this set? I presently have standard cable and it looks like crap (HD OTA is awesome though).


I think I'm looking at 2 problems.


1) Apparently analog standard definition looks lousy on HD tv's. If I upgrade to digital cable will that help? I've heard that most of the channels on digital cable are analog anyway, so I'm guessing that won't help?


2) I think I have some wiring problems, cause sometimes some channels look crappy on my SD tv's also. The cable is presently split 4 ways. I'm going to buy a monster 2 gig 3 way splitter to replace the crappy old splitter and hopefully that will help. There also my be old or substandard cabling in the house. How do I check this? Is there any way to tell with a digital mulit-meter, or is specialized equipment required?


----------



## Amigo-2k

The spliter should help some. I upgraded my cableing to RG6 instead of RG59. I didn't see any difference from the new parts.


You may want to unplug everything from the current splitter execpt the new tv and see if that helps to narrow down the problem.


I think SD looks awsome on the 32" (compaired to my 10yr old 25").

-Ryan


----------



## TH3_FRB

Complain to the cable company that your PQ is poor and they can send someone out to check the cables and connections. SPlitting the cable will result in a weaker signal. Are you running the cable directly into the set or through a STB or Tivo?



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by upNdown_
> *Any tips for getting an analog signal to look better on this set? I presently have standard cable and it looks like crap (HD OTA is awesome though).
> 
> 
> I think I'm looking at 2 problems.
> 
> 
> 1) Apparently analog standard definition looks lousy on HD tv's. If I upgrade to digital cable will that help? I've heard that most of the channels on digital cable are analog anyway, so I'm guessing that won't help?
> 
> 
> 2) I think I have some wiring problems, cause sometimes some channels look crappy on my SD tv's also. The cable is presently split 4 ways. I'm going to buy a monster 2 gig 3 way splitter to replace the crappy old splitter and hopefully that will help. There also my be old or substandard cabling in the house. How do I check this? Is there any way to tell with a digital mulit-meter, or is specialized equipment required?*


----------



## upNdown




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by TH3_FRB_
> *Complain to the cable company that your PQ is poor and they can send someone out to check the cables and connections. SPlitting the cable will result in a weaker signal. Are you running the cable directly into the set or through a STB or Tivo?*



The cable is already split 4 ways with what may be a cheap splitter. My plan is to reduce that to a 3 way split with a good splitter.


I will have somebody from the Cable company come out to check everything eventually, but I haven't decided whether or not I should upgrade to digital cable, and I'd rather just have a guy come out once if possible. Would upgrading to digital help, or do the majority of the channels remain the same?


Right now the cable is running from the street to a 4 way splitter in the basement, then up to a wall jack on the 1st floor. From the wall it goes into a Tivo, then into the TV via component connnections (the 3 red white yellow ones - those are component connectors, right?) However, before I hooked up the Tivo I ran the coax dircetly from the wall jack to the TV and the picture seemed the same - equally crappy with out without the Tivo.


As I said, some channels are worse than others, (especially ch 4, the local CBS affiliate), but that is true for the SD tv's in my house as well.


----------



## Bill1313

I would call the cable company & have them test it with a Signal Strength Meter. If the signal is low make them install a Signal Amplifier.


----------



## kevinv1964

"1) Apparently analog standard definition looks lousy on HD tv's. If I upgrade to digital cable will that help? I've heard that most of the channels on digital cable are analog anyway, so I'm guessing that won't help? "



It seems to vary. A Dish Network tech told me that when I get my HD receiver, even the SD Dish channels will look better; on my current receiver, they don't look great. Maybe that's due in part to the fact that S video is the best I can do on my present receiver, whereas I can use component or DVI-to-HDMI once I get the HD receiver.


I do have to say that my SD analog OTA stations look fine.


Kevin


----------



## Budget_HT

In most cases that I know of for cable, channels 2-99 are all analog. Channels above 100 are typically digital. So your local channels usually fall within analog group, and digital cable would not help you with the analog channels.


Digital cable, SD style, can be heavily compressed on some channels, and less compressed on others. On the heavily compressed channels, blury pictures and pixelation and other MPEG-2 artifacts make these pictures worse than a good quality analog TV signal and picture. The less compressed channels reduce those artifacts to where they are not very visible, except on very large screen TVs.


If your cable company offers HDTV, that is where you will get the highest quality pictures, even when they are upconverting SD programs and broadcasting them on their digital channel.


As I understand it, the cable companies are mandated to provide local DTV and HDTV channels that are generally available OTA (over the air via antenna) in your general viewing area atg no additional charge of the basic cable rate. So you could have just basic cable (at $13 per month where I live) and then use the QAM tuner in your Sanyo TV to tune in the local DTV/HDTV channels from the cable. If you want premium HDTV channels from the cable company, then you have to subscribe to their digital packages to include those HDTV channels that you are interested in. So HBO-HD comes with the standard HBO package, Showtime likewise. For Discovery-HD and others, you would need to subscribe to some package that includes their related SD channels. In most of these cases, you will also pay rent for the cable company-provided STB that supports their encrypted premium HDTV channels. You would connect this to the DTV/HDMI or component inputs of your HDTV.


I have DirecTV satellite combined with OTA DTV/HDTV (using my antenna) and basic cable (to get my cable modem internet discount). I am fortunate to live in an area where I can receive all of the major DTV/HDTV stations with a single antenna without need for a rotator. So, I don't need the cable source for HDTV (and I don't yet own a QAM-capable HD tuner).


I would encourage you to go for at least the "free" local DTV/HDTV channels that you can tune in with your QAM tuner in your Sanyo HDTV. Then again, if your local cable company is not providing DTV/HDTV local channels yet, all bets are off.


I hope this info helps. Sorry for the long post.


Good luck, and let us know how you fare.


----------



## calpchen

I just bought the Sanyo HT30744 last night. I've turned down the contrast to 1/3 as suggested in this thread. The set looks great, except...


I have snow on all the inputs. I've tried the composite, s-video, and component (progressive and interlaced) inputs but I get the same noise. They all have noise when using the actual input. The "No Signal" screen is crystal clear, though.


Basically, I get two horizontal bands of noise that slowly roll upwards on all inputs. The top band is about 2 inches tall, the bottom band is about 1.5 inches tall, and they're separated by about 2 inches.
Code:


Code:


-------------------------------
|                             |
|                             |
|                             |
|                             |
|#############################|
|                             |
|^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^|
|                             |
-------------------------------

# = top band of snow noise, ~2" thick
^ = bottom band of snow noise, ~1.5" thick

Both bands slowly roll upward.

Taking a close look at the DVD player title screen, the image as a whole just doesn't look smooth and still, as a progressive source should be. (INFO reveals 720*480(60P).) Also, there are very faint slanted bands (/) that seem to roll to the right quickly and some even fainter horizontal bands (-) that roll down just as quickly.


Digital OTA is crystal clear, though.


Any insights would be greatly appreciated. I'd hate to have to return this.


----------



## Amigo-2k

sounds like a power source problem. try a different outlet. then take the tv back and get another one.


----------



## Ratman

Ground loop.


----------



## TH3_FRB

Maybe try a line conditioner. Do you live in an older building where the electrical might be in need of upgrade?



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Ratman_
> *Ground loop.*


----------



## calpchen

Thanks for the input.


I don't think the power is bad. I had a Samsung TX-P3064W a few days ago and picture quality (PQ) was fine on all inputs.


On this Sanyo, it doesn't matter whether I have video plugged in or not. If I switch to Analog 1 (composite) with nothing plugged in, for example, there will be brief period of about a second while the TV tries to lock onto a signal before displaying the "No Signal" screen. While it is looking for a signal, I see a black screen with the same snow noise. When it switches to the "No Signal" screen, there is a noticeable difference in the image quality. The black becomes blacker and there is absolutely no noise.


If there's a power problem and/or ground loop problem, shouldn't it affect the digital over-the-air (OTA) display as well?


Tonight, I will try plugging into the wall directly to see if it's the surge protector that's causing the problem.


Thanks for your continued input.


----------



## matrixrok10

I had the same problem with mine. I tried turning on the DVD player when I watched regular tv and I didn't see the "snow". I could only see the "snow" wherever I hooked up my input from the dvd player (video1, video 2, component 2). I returned mine for a refund. How's the video quality with your component ? Mine didn't look right. It looked like everybody had a sunburn. Good luck with your tv.


----------



## PrObLy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by calpchen_
> *I just bought the Sanyo HT30744 last night. I've turned down the contrast to 1/3 as suggested in this thread. The set looks great, except...
> 
> 
> I have snow on all the inputs. I've tried the composite, s-video, and component (progressive and interlaced) inputs but I get the same noise. They all have noise when using the actual input. The "No Signal" screen is crystal clear, though.
> 
> 
> Basically, I get two horizontal bands of noise that slowly roll upwards on all inputs. The top band is about 2 inches tall, the bottom band is about 1.5 inches tall, and they're separated by about 2 inches.
> 
> ......
> 
> *



I recently purchased this TV also and have run into the same exact problem as you. It only seems to occur while watching DVDs (or playing games) on the component inputs (either set of them)...I haven't tried hooking up a DVD player with an S-video or a composite cable to verify this though. My picture from the digital tuner (digital and HD) are also completely free from this noise. I have tried a couple DVD players and different sets of component cables to replicate the snow (only seems to be red and blue speckles, no green).


I think this was mentioned earlier in this thread too.


Later on I'll take a picture of the screen while displaying this noise so we can work on some problem solving










Other than this noise problem I've experienced I absolutely love this tv. True, in some programming people look a little tanner than they may in real life, but while watching a show like Leno in HD everything looks perfect.

In regards to the speakers; turning off the simulated surround on the tv's speakers seemed to greatly help with being able to hear announcers in sports-casts.


----------



## kevinv1964

I can echo the above regarding the surround sound. When watching football last weekend, the crowd drowned out the announcers too much until I turned off the surround. (I have the 32".)


About this electric interference thing: Mine comes and goes at times. I'm kind of suspecting that it's maybe coming from the fridge or freezer. Has anyone asked Sanyo about this?


Kevin


----------



## calpchen

I usually would be inclined to roll up my sleeves and jump into this problem enthusiastically, but I had a Samsung TXP3064W at the same spot and there was no trouble. Are the hours spent on trying to fix this annoying problem worth the money that I saved?


Something tells me that even with the best tweaks, this problem is not going to go away completely and to my satisfaction. I would only be satisfied if the picture quality from my DVD were as good as the one from the digital OTA broadcast.


As long as I'm whining







I would love to be able to disable the input sources that I don't use so that I won't have to cycle through all the possible sources when switching from one input to another.


This Sanyo is my second HDTV in a few days. I just want this whole thing to be over. It's so heavy to move! Hehe.


----------



## ezekiel2517

For those of you who are having snow/interference problems on your analog inputs:


I've been having the exact same problem as well, and I've made posts on here and on HTForum asking for suggestions. You guys who are running into a similar situation might find them to be an interesting read, a couple knowledgeable folks dropped in with advice and suggestions in both threads:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=448084 
http://www.hometheaterforum.com/htfo...hreadid=211565 


Granted the snow/interference that you guys are getting might be of a completely different kind and be an entirely different problem, but compare your setup to mine (throughly outlined in the above threads) before you spend a ton of time/money/hairpulling.


The conclusion that I came to is that the Sayno is just poorly shielded, and I'm in an area with heavy RF interference so it is something I'll have to live with. I'm running a Denon 1910 over DVI for DVDs now and it looks great. My video games and stuff are still on component, but I can live with the interference on those (much less noticable).


Good luck, and if you get your snow woes resolved, please let me know so that I can try out whatever you did.


----------



## summ

well im taking my tv back tommorow, its pretty nice but too many issues. Im gonna go look at a samsung tommorow and see what i like. I dont need anything to amazing but i need something that doesnt have as many issues as this tv.


----------



## ytrebil

I have the Sanyo HT32744, and I am using in conjunction with a HP Media Center PC ( XP Media Center Edition 2004). I have purchased a single link DVI-I to HDMI cable, with the intent of interfacing to the HDTV. The Media Center PC has the Nividia Gforce FX 5200, with analog VGA, S-Video, and DVI outputs. THe drivers for the video card are 66.71 (current for XP-Media Center edition) though there are higher revision levels for XP Pro. I have tried everything I can think of, but I am unable to get a signal on the HDTV HDMI input. I can sucessfully use S-Video and Analolg VGA display for Dualview mode, but I have been un-successful in doing anything with the HDTV with the DVI to HDMI interface. What am I missing here? Any suggestions or ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## finger11




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by calpchen_
> *
> 
> I have snow on all the inputs. I've tried the composite, s-video, and component (progressive and interlaced) inputs but I get the same noise. They all have noise when using the actual input. The "No Signal" screen is crystal clear, though.
> 
> *




just got my replacement for my other Sanyo that i had to return because of some issues and i'm getting the white jumping bands too










this is the same setup as my last Sanyo and it did not have it...guess i have to replace this one too


----------



## Bill1313

Anyone know what Wal-Mart is doing with all the returned Sanyo's? Are they discounting them, returning them or just using them as a display model?


----------



## Teeh




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ytrebil_
> *I have the Sanyo HT32744, and I am using in conjunction with a HP Media Center PC ( XP Media Center Edition 2004). I have purchased a single link DVI-I to HDMI cable, ...
> 
> 
> I have tried everything I can think of, but I am unable to get a signal on the HDTV HDMI input. I can sucessfully use S-Video and Analolg VGA display for Dualview mode, but I have been un-successful in doing anything with the HDTV with the DVI to HDMI interface. What am I missing here? Any suggestions or ideas would be greatly appreciated.*



You need Powerstrip, a utility for setting your video card for custom resolutions. Download it here .


With the 30" model, a resolution of 1280x720 works well. Find a 4:3 resolution that works. Too, you may have to set custom timings.

TH


----------



## speedy777




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by summ_
> *unplug it for a while, recheck connections, and maybe check your antenna or something other than that i dunno. With my magnet issue i think ikts sommething in my room because i placed a shielded speaker ovver my problem area and it went a way, so somethin gis causing it but right now im just shieldin g it with a speaker i have.*



Is your tv near the one of the transformer (heater, etc)? I know my gas heater has the 24V transformer and sure make a lot of noise.


----------



## speedy777




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kevinv1964_
> *I recently picked up the 32" set and am happy with it overall. I do notice the audio sync problem at times, using just the Sanyo's speakers. But the tilting issue is not happening to me.
> 
> 
> I have a couple questions for you experienced owners. Last night, I used my Unity Motion satellite receiver to pick up a FOX baseball feed. The video was a little choppy when there was much motion on the field or with the camera. Could that in any way be a result of the fact that FOX is using 720p? Could it be related to the fact that my UM receiver, like the Sanyo, also upconverts to 1080i? Do you think it's possible that some combination of the above factors played into it? I haven't been able to check out a FOX NFL game yet to see if the same thing happens. WB HD did the same thing last night. But CBS and others have looked good.
> 
> 
> Second question: Has anyone else experienced what looks like some electrical interference? I never had that problem with my SD set, and all my connections are tight. It seems to come and go, and it might possibly be coming from the fridge or the freezer. Any thoughts? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Kevin*



Is the channel you are watching OTA (over the air)? If yes, then the signal is weak.


----------



## HDCowboy

Just a quick update on my experience with the HT30744


Had a tilt issue most noticable while on 2.40:1 DVD movies


Called SANYO service.... a special 1-800 # for WALMART customers and the man on the phone said that tilt cannot be corrected easily. That it was a very involved procedure and that I should return the set to WalMart. Having owned the set for 1 and a half months I was pleasantly surprised at the ease with which they handled the return....


I then went and bought a Toshiba 34HFX84, with tilt adjustment available in the menu on screen.


NOW I have a TV with straight line (horizontal) geometry problems and almost wish I could have my Sanyo back....... I hope Toshiba will fix my problems... (I think I may have to give up watching tv.







just kidding)

NOW I don't have any tilt issues but the top bar above my widescreen movies bows down almost a half an inch into the picture. (or the corners bow up - take your pick - the line is not straight.....)


There is no such thing as the the perfect TV image.....

So do like I'm trying..... GET OVER IT!


----------



## Scotty C

I just purchased a new HT32744 from Wal-Mart yesterday (10/23/2004). I am REALLY impressed with the High Definition picture!


I'm having a fairly serious problem with the audio timing on the analog cable as input. The audio comes out of the set, before the people start move their lips. Hard to tell for sure, but some channels may seem worse than others. With a side-by-side test, my older analog sets don't have this problem. Can this be corrected/adjusted, or do I need to return the set?


> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ilmonello7_
> *Great TV, I am a comcast customer and the built-in tuner is picking up a couple of channels without a STB. Only proble is, there is a tremendous audio delay. Anyway to fix this, or is this only solved with the STB?
> 
> 
> Thanks*


----------



## Peter_Klim




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by TH3_FRB_
> *A new thread for anyone interested in sharing information about the Sanyo 32" and 30" HD televisions. Please, no political, marketing, or otherwise off-topics posts. The purpose of this thread to inform potential buyers of the good and bad as well as for current owners to discuss problems and solutions and to post honest, objective reviews. You can find 67 pages (1339 posts) on these sets in the original master thread which was apparently locked due to reasons I won't go into...but if you read the last page or two I'm sure you'll figure it out.
> 
> 
> Original thread: Incredible new Sanyo 32" Flat Screen HDTV *



My TV died yesterday. So today I will be visiting Wlamart for the 30" Sanyo.


Questions:


1. Is it possible for non HD TVs to have a better picture quality than this Sanyo?


2. Why is this priced so low?


3. Is the pic quality realy that good? Or is Sanyo doing what Bose does? (Bose strategically displays their products away from the competition) Which is to have the TV sold only in Walmart so that comparisons of the Sanyo to other "good" brands can not be done (and is instead compared to low quality brand TVs)?


----------



## feltted

I finally went out and get the 30" version. So far it is excellent. I get very good OTA reception with my SS antenna. I was hesitant because of reports of "snow" on the component inputs, but so far I have had no issues with my Samsung P-241 DVD player. Many people suggest this an Xbox only issue or a defective unit issue and I believe them.


The zoom modes work well, the remote is nicely layed out. So far no complaints, except that it was heavy to carry upstairs.


----------



## Nylok

I did notice this set to have halos around text and moving objects (expecially tilting to the right). Does it do this on all Sanyo sets?


----------



## Peter_Klim

Seems this set has a bunch of annoying little quirks...


----------



## johnnyjt

I been reading this post for about a month now and I purchased this 30" Sanyo 3 weeks ago. I heard other are having some problems but so far none here! PQ is excellent on SD cable channels and Clear Qam cable HD is awesome! Dollar for dollar you just can't beat this Sanyo period! BYW Eagles kicked the Brown's *ss Sunday and it looked Awesome in HD!



JohnnyJT

South Philly


----------



## kevinv1964

"Is the channel you are watching OTA (over the air)? If yes, then the signal is weak."



It was a satellite feed using a Unity Motion receiver. Oddly, that is no longer happening. Maybe the feed was not so good. I am still having the electrical interference problem that seems to be fairly common. I don't get it on my components or OTA digitals.


Kevin


P.S.


Is anyone familiar with a DVI-to-HDMI cable that has audio inputs? Where can I find one?


----------



## Amigo-2k

Monday night football they sound like they are underwater? A few weeks ago I was watching the Packers on MNF, the annoucers sound like they were under water and whenever there was action on the field the picture was supper choppy. Now tonight the picture is fine, by the annoucers sound like they are under water. Commercials sound fine.


The signal is from the cable company to the back of the TV. I don't remember this happening when I was get HD via an antenna. Any thoughts?


-Ryan


----------



## AranC23

I've been trying recently to get my HTPC to output a 1080i mode to the 32" model for a little while now. I recently thought, hey maybe I should try another device connected to the HDMI port and see if it's working correct.y. I connected my Zenith DVB-318 to the HDMI input with a DVI-HDMI cable. The same cable I was using to connect my NVIDIA card.


Now, what happened was the Zenith locked up and I never got any output. I had to reboot the Zenith, connect it via component cables to change the upconversion from 480p to 1080i. No output mode worked, they all seemed to crash the Zenith.


This of course tells me very little about whether something is wrong with my cable or 1080i via the HDMI port. 1080i works with OTA and over component.


Has anyone else seen 1080i via HDMI on this unit? Do I possibly have the wrong kind of cable? What kills me is that I even installed windows to use powerstrip and it still didn't work. with any 1080i output mode. For whatever reason the default 1080i modes provided create an unusable display. It's bit hard to describe, but the display jumps all over and generally looks messed up.


Anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## snaphook

Well, I think I'll pick up this TV tonite if they have it in stock and see if I can get one that works the 1st time...lol


My main concern is the x-box problems but I have an org. release x-box and I'm willing to take a shot.


----------



## Nylok

let me know how it looks on videogames in prog.scan and analog.


thx


----------



## Shapeshifter

Any one in canada recently buy either the 27" or the 32" wondering about current pricing for them?


----------



## Nylok

I've seen the 27'' for 599.99. =)


----------



## snaphook

well, I called 3 wal marts and they couldn't find the 30" I called one more and they had the 30" in stock but couldn't tell me if they had the 32" which is what I really wanted. I went there anyway and the only 32 they had was the display model.


I decided I needed it right then and brought it home.... I was a little nervous about bringing a display model home but one pro is that at least I knew the thing worked so I wouldn't have to bring it back right away.


It picked up 10 or so channels OTA right away but it cuts out so I'll have to adjust that or get an outside ant. right now I just have a phillips indoor with some gain controls on it.


OTA HD looks really good, very nice. I hooked up my low end kawasaki dvd/hometheater unit to the comp. 2 and 3 but the picture is bright pink and has bands on both inputs ( I assume this isn't the red push I heard about because OTA channels look great) oh and the comp. cables are rca that I bought for 20 bucks.


I shut everything down and reconnected and tried again, same deal. I read earlier that it may have be a setting on my dvd player... I 'll check when I get home from work. Any other ideas? If I unplug one of the cables it will go from pink to grey. Haven't tried the x-box yet.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Nylok

So, for DVDs and Games (PS2, GAMECUBE)...


Should I get this or an analog?


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by snaphook_
> *... I hooked up my low end kawasaki dvd/hometheater unit to the comp. 2 and 3 but the picture is bright pink and has bands on both inputs ( I assume this isn't the red push I heard about because OTA channels look great) oh and the comp. cables are rca that I bought for 20 bucks.
> 
> 
> I shut everything down and reconnected and tried again, same deal. I read earlier that it may have be a setting on my dvd player... I 'll check when I get home from work. Any other ideas? If I unplug one of the cables it will go from pink to grey. Haven't tried the x-box yet.
> 
> Thanks for your help.*



I have seen similar color problems when one or more of the component cables was not making good contact. Make sure that all RCA plugs are fully inserted into their receptacles. (Sorry if I am stating the obvious, but I once thought I had fully inserted the RCA plugs and one was still not making contact.)


I also saw an example of a DVD player that had a choice of either S-video or component output--not both at the same time. I remember seeing pink colors in that scenario until the setting was changed to component on the DVD player.


----------



## snaphook

thanks for the input dave.


Actually I am going to reseat the plugs again tonite because last night I thought one was tight and it really wasn't, some of the receptacles seem really tight so maybe I really have to jam them in there.

I had to call it quits at about 12:30 last night so I could make it up for work meeting this morning... so hopefully when I get home tonite I can get it working. (I want to watch Star Wars damn it! lol)


----------



## Amigo-2k

I had the same pink problem and I had to go into the DVD players menu to reset something.


----------



## snaphook

thanks amigo, I am getting hopeful now that menu thing is the problem and after watching LOST tonite i'll be able to crank up a dvd.


----------



## Nylok

how are analog signals on this set?


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Nylok_
> *how are analog signals on this set?*



I think the analog channels and sources (vcr's etc) look tremendous considering it is an HD set (other hdtv's can make a SD input look worse than an SDTV). It has a 3D comb filter, which i belive helps.


By the Way, I just was at Walmart here in Madison, WI, and I saw that the 32" 4:3(which I own) is indeed $697--like someone had posted a while ago. The surprising part is that the 30"WS is now $647! WOW! I imagine there will probably be ANOTHER price drop before X-Mas, so this is pretty amazing in my book. I haven't seen anyother deal that even approaches the value that this set brings to the table. I have had this tv for almost 6 months now, and have had ONLY great luck with it.


My mom & dad were over sunday dinner & stayed for some of the packer game (thanks fox HD), and about 5 minutes into the game, my Mom said "why is your reception so much clearer than ours is", after explaining it to her, she was almost convinced to make a stop on the way back home...talk about impact.


----------



## kevinv1964

Has anyone found one of these cable that will carry audio as well as video? I'm told they exist. Where did you get it, for how much, and how does it take the audio? Thanks.


Kevin


----------



## poorbastage

hey bums


I'm brand new here










Though I've been surfing and reading about this combo for quite some time. I've had my doubts on buying this as I'm also going to purchase a projector for some real viewing.


I figure I buy a standard tube or rptv for regular viewing and a projector for real enjoyment. So the window shopping began.


Now...hesitations aside, what with all the problems I've read about. Would you guys who hated the thing buy it if you could shave anywhere from 10-20% off the price from the $700 price point?


Hmm, I would
























cheers all!


----------



## n2lak




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kevinv1964_
> *Has anyone found one of these cable that will carry audio as well as video? I'm told they exist. Where did you get it, for how much, and how does it take the audio? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Kevin*



That's a good question, I was never able to find one. I finally am moving my audio via USB to my audio receiver and will bypass the TV altogether.


----------



## Teeh

Kevin1964:

n2lak:


Isn't any type of DVI (digital video interface) designed to carry video only, whereas HDMI (high definition media interface??) is designed to carry audio as well as video.


I've read on some website that DVI was originally designed for digital computer displays. HDMI is intended for devices that receive and time-shift hidef pay-for-view TV from satellite and cable broadcasts, and high def DVDs whenever they arrive.


If this is true, your device that has a DVI output will pass only video via that output. What device do you want to connect that has a DVI output and has no separate audio output? If so, then wouldn't this be an HDMI output?


TH


----------



## 1nite

When adjusting contrast using the THX optimizer, I have a large range over which I can see all the small squares. Should I select the lowest contrast with which the squares are visible or should I use the highest contrast that displays all the squares?


----------



## TH3_FRB

You are supposed to turn the contrast (picture) setting UP until the individual white squares blend together.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by 1nite_
> *When adjusting contrast using the THX optimizer, I have a large range over which I can see all the small squares. Should I select the lowest contrast with which the squares are visible or should I use the highest contrast that displays all the squares?*


----------



## Teeh




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by TH3_FRB_
> *You are supposed to turn the contrast (picture) setting UP until the individual white squares blend together.*



Check out this link for adjusting video and audio according to the THX Optimizer.

TH


----------



## samg

Anybody use a Replay TV 5040 progressive scan output to watch recorded analog content? Is the picture quality better than watching over SVideo or Composite?

Thanks.


----------



## snaphook

well after adjusting the video and audio output on my dvd player everything is working. I do get the green bands when playing a dvd through my x box but I'm not worried I'll just watch play games through that and it looks pretty good. I tried Max payne 2 and it looked pretty darn good.


----------



## TH3_FRB

Which says in 2 pages what I just said in one sentence. Turn the contrast setting up to the point just before the individual white boxes blend together. The same explination is also included on the THX disc just before the actual test screen.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Teeh_
> *Check out this link for adjusting video and audio according to the THX Optimizer.
> 
> TH*


----------



## Nylok

does this set upconvert 480i to 480p? Also, can anyone post pictures of their set and the remote too? And lastly, what is the option in the service menu to fix the overscan? On my Sony it is HSIZE.


thank you all for making and keeping this great thread alive!


----------



## TH3_FRB

There are HDMI-DVI cables out there. At the moment there are very few sources that have HDMI outputs...a few DVD players are starting to show up. Although the Sanyo has and HDMI input, you probably don't have anything that provides HDMI output so you could get one of those adapters to pass the digital video (from the DVI output of a DVD player of cable/sat box) through the HDMI input on the set if you'd prefer that to component.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kevinv1964_
> *Has anyone found one of these cable that will carry audio as well as video? I'm told they exist. Where did you get it, for how much, and how does it take the audio? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Kevin*


----------



## Nylok

one more thing, does this set wobble on the sides when the picture doesn't fill the whole screen? I know it does that on the Philips and I hate it. Also how does DVDs look on this set?


----------



## 1nite




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by TH3_FRB_
> *Which says in 2 pages what I just said in one sentence. Turn the contrast setting up to the point just before the individual white boxes blend together. The same explination is also included on the THX disc just before the actual test screen.*



Thx for the input TH3_FRB and Teeh. I suspected that this was the case but this seems to end up with too high a contrast if we consider that the 30% level, as suggested earlier, is correct


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by TH3_FRB_
> *There are HDMI-DVI cables out there. At the moment there are very few sources that have HDMI outputs...a few DVD players are starting to show up. Although the Sanyo has and HDMI input, you probably don't have anything that provides HDMI output so you could get one of those adapters to pass the digital video (from the DVI output of a DVD player of cable/sat box) through the HDMI input on the set if you'd prefer that to component.*



I have heard that the PQ advantage of going from component to DVI-->HDMI is going to be barely noticeable on a screen of this size (TRUE?). Granted if you only have a DVI or S-Video to choose from (PC Card), I would DEFINITELY pay the extra for a DVI --> HDMI cable. BUT, if you have a choice between $15 component cables and ~$80 DVI --> HDMI cable, i think you might not notice the difference in PQ, only in your wallet.


Lastly, there if you do get a DVI --> HDMI cable, the manual states that you can use the audio in for the Component 3 jack set to get the sound (apparently the tv looks for audio on the HDMI connection, if it doesn't find it, it defaults to Component 3). HOWEVER, You most likely would just go from your source's optical out to your receiver's optical in though, and bypass the TV's audio in entirely.


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Nylok_
> *one more thing, does this set wobble on the sides when the picture doesn't fill the whole screen? I know it does that on the Philips and I hate it. Also how does DVDs look on this set?*



No noticeble wobble (on the 32"), and DVD's look great (even with a low end progresive scan player--AMW-T352)


----------



## TH3_FRB

Where does 30% come from? Trust the test screens. I had to get over this myself when I adjusted my new 42WE655 and had the contrast setting maxed out according to the THX optimizer. It just didn't seem like I should have any setting that high but the bottom line is I followed the instructions and that's what it got me.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by 1nite_
> *Thx for the input TH3_FRB and Teeh. I suspected that this was the case but this seems to end up with too high a contrast if we consider that the 30% level, as suggested earlier, is correct*


----------



## ferrisg

I imagine the 30% number comes from people using Avia or DVE that use more precise tests to set white level.


----------



## TH3_FRB

Possible but it's important to remember that ANY calibration is specific to the sources and conditions. So unless I have the same exact DVD player running the same connections under similar lighting conditions, I couldn't just take someone elses settings and apply them for best results. Everyone needs to do their own calibration with the equipment they intend to use. I'm not sure how much more precise Avia or DVE can be without any special measuring equipment.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ferrisg_
> *I imagine the 30% number comes from people using Avia or DVE that use more precise tests to set white level.*


----------



## niggenz

Hello All!


My 27" NetTV with HD-15 connection (XGA rez) started clunking out on me. Seems to be a bad transitor as it can't display red anymore. So I happened to be in the market for a new TV until I get a bigger place that will allow me to install an FP. Of course, I'd have to come here first to do research as any well informed consumer should do. Once again, the AVS does not dissapoint. After lurking and doing research, I stumbled upon this thread and decided to take the plunge yesterday. I picked up the 30" Wide Sanyo from Wallyworld here in San Jose. The cool thing about the unit was that just yesterday (the same day I bought the unit), the price dropped to $647 or $649, I don't remember exactly. But out the door, the unit set me back $700 and some pennies! Wonderful. So I guess you can say that this is an even better bargain now =).


My roommate pays for the HD package that gets ESPN HD, Discovery HD, and one premium HD channel. I think it is HBO HD, not sure. Comcast HD came in no problem whatsoever. I had heard of issues with lip synching, but I had no problem with it at all! And no STB required. Stayed up late just to watch Jay Leno in HD. Man was it a thing of beauty. My only gripe was that I missed the Sox clincher last night. But thankfully, I was able to watch the highlights on ESPN HD! Yeah baby, yeah!


I am a gamer, so I did hook the GC up to composite video 1. The image was a bit bloomy and the colors bled. But I haven't calibrated the unit and the only disc I had handy to test things out with was a new copy of Wind Walker. I'll throw F-Zero on today when I get home. My Xbox is at my brother's house and I will pick that up along with the my DC and report back then.


So far, this unit is awesome. What can I say? I mean I have an HDTV that I can connect my analog cable feed to, HD cable, Xbox through component, Panny RP56 through component, Gamecube through composite, Dreamcast through composite and still have one HDMI connection open for my HTPC!


BTW, I hope I didn't violate forum policy by posting the price I paid for this unit, since after all, it is only sold in one place.


----------



## emp3r0r




> Quote:
> one more thing, does this set wobble on the sides when the picture doesn't fill the whole screen? I know it does that on the Philips and I hate it



I got the 30" last night and did notice this issue, but it is only noticable when you are displaying square graphics like xbox media center menus. Although when the picture fills the whole screen (with overscan and all) it is very hard to notice. Sometime it is annoying but hey, "you get what you pay for."


IMO, it is a good deal at $649 bucks. 1080i looks fantastic on this set. Also, the tuner is able to tune one extra channel than my ATI HDTV Wonder card.


My roommate has been very skeptical about HDTV but when he saw this TV it opened his eyes. He really could see a difference. I've never been able to convince him why widescreen and HDTV was so cool but this TV finally did it. I remember him saying, "you picked a good TV" after showing him Picture and Picture with Jay Leno in Hidef on one side while playing GTA:SA on the other side.


----------



## 1nite




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by TH3_FRB_
> *Possible but it's important to remember that ANY calibration is specific to the sources and conditions. So unless I have the same exact DVD player running the same connections under similar lighting conditions, I couldn't just take someone elses settings and apply them for best results. Everyone needs to do their own calibration with the equipment they intend to use. I'm not sure how much more precise Avia or DVE can be without any special measuring equipment.*



Yep...the THX optimization works great on my DVDs, not so good on broadcast. Blacks are too dark. Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## Nylok

can anyone post pics of their unit (back too if possible), and the remote too. And for those with a PS2 how does it look using component?


----------



## Nylok

when watching a 480 source such as 480i on SDTV or 480p on DVD, does the picture look very nice and clean, or does it look rather messy, due to upconversion?


----------



## snaphook

"when watching a 480 source such as 480i on SDTV or 480p on DVD, does the picture look very nice and clean, or does it look rather messy, due to upconversion"


I don't have as much experience as most on this board but I think the SD looks decent, it doesn't bother me. I watched Star Wars last night and it was pretty good, through component cables but I could pick out some grain in the picture.... I believe this to be more from my el cheapo dvd/rec./surrround system then the TV however. For now I am very happy with it, and I can email you some pics if you want, shoot me an email at [email protected] and I'll reply with some pics....


----------



## Peter_Klim

I'm confused by the Set-Top-Box (STB) of this Sanyo.


In particular when it says it receives Over The Air (OTA). Does this mean through the air like with an antenna, or does it also include signals from the cable company and satellite dish. Which of these 3 does it and does it not work with?


----------



## Teeh

Peter:


Over-the-air always mean local channels that can be received free via an indoor or roof-top antenna. Channels received via cable or satellite are not called "over-the-air", nor are they free, but some may also be duplicates of free over-the-air channels.


The Sanyo has built in NTSC, ATSC and QAM tuners and two RF inputs. One input (NTSC) is for regular channels from either an antenna (ch 2-13 and 14-69) or non-digital cable channels (all cable channels up to about 100, depending on your cable company). The other input on the Sanyo is for digital (DTV) channels, either free local DTV channels over-the-air via antenna (usually 14-69 ATSC channels), or non-encrypted DTV channels over cable (QAM), also called DTV pass through or ClearQAM channels. Normally, if you subscribe to any cable service at all, the Sanyo will be able to pick up any available ClearQAM digital channels without having to subscribe to digital cable service.


Finally, in order to receive satellite service, regular or HD, or pay for view cable channels, you must subscribe to these services and be provided with additional equipment, including an extenal set-top-box.



TH


----------



## Peter_Klim




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Teeh_
> *Peter:
> 
> 
> Over-the-air always mean local channels that can be received free via an indoor or roof-top antenna. Channels received via cable or satellite are not called "over-the-air", nor are they free, but some may also be duplicates of free over-the-air channels.
> 
> 
> The Sanyo has built in NTSC, ATSC and QAM tuners and two RF inputs. One input (NTSC) is for regular channels from either an antenna (ch 2-13 and 14-69) or non-digital cable channels (all cable channels up to about 100, depending on your cable company). The other input on the Sanyo is for digital (DTV) channels, either free local DTV channels over-the-air via antenna (usually 14-69 ATSC channels), or non-encrypted DTV channels over cable (QAM), also called DTV pass through or ClearQAM channels. Normally, if you subscribe to any cable service at all, the Sanyo will be able to pick up any available ClearQAM digital channels without having to subscribe to digital cable service.
> 
> 
> Finally, in order to receive satellite service, regular or HD, or pay for view cable channels, you must subscribe to these services and be provided with additional equipment, including an extenal set-top-box.
> 
> 
> 
> TH*



Thanks Teeh. That helps a bit.


So this Sanyo, as is, can only decode HDTV via OTA signals. Any of the other sources (such as cable and satellite) would require a seperate decoder to benefit/utilize HDTV signals. Is that correct? Are there any HDTVs that don't need seperate decoders?


----------



## Nylok

does this tv make shadows of moving objects or letters around them (usually on only one side of the object/text)?


----------



## Teeh




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Peter_Klim_
> *Thanks Teeh. That helps a bit.
> 
> 
> So this Sanyo, as is, can only decode HDTV via OTA signals. Any of the other sources (such as cable and satellite) would require a seperate decoder to benefit/utilize HDTV signals. Is that correct? Are there any HDTVs that don't need seperate decoders?*



In addition to OTA HD channels, the Sanyo as is can also receive HD/DTV channels over cable without a separate STB if the cable company passes local HD/DTV channels unscrambled. [The fact is, the Sanyo is one of the only TVs that can receive these on most cable systems. Sonys and Samsungs are supposed to, but frequently can't.]

These are known as ClearQAM channels. But for any satellite channels, you'll need an external STB.

TH


----------



## johnnyjt




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Peter_Klim_
> *Thanks Teeh. That helps a bit.
> 
> 
> So this Sanyo, as is, can only decode HDTV via OTA signals. Any of the other sources (such as cable and satellite) would require a seperate decoder to benefit/utilize HDTV signals. Is that correct? Are there any HDTVs that don't need seperate decoders?*





You don't need a Cable Box to get HD on the Sanyo!

So far I get Fox, ABC,NBC, CBS and PBS in HD when they broadcast HD with just the cable feed (No Cable Box).



JohnnyJT

South Philly


----------



## kevinv1964

"Isn't any type of DVI (digital video interface) designed to carry video only, whereas HDMI (high definition media interface??) is designed to carry audio as well as video.


I've read on some website that DVI was originally designed for digital computer displays. HDMI is intended for devices that receive and time-shift hidef pay-for-view TV from satellite and cable broadcasts, and high def DVDs whenever they arrive.


If this is true, your device that has a DVI output will pass only video via that output. What device do you want to connect that has a DVI output and has no separate audio output? If so, then wouldn't this be an HDMI output?"


-----------------------------------------------



A Dish Network tech told me that there are DVI-to-HDMI cables into which you can plug the audio cables, so the cable would carry it all to the HDMI port. I have not been able to find one.


I have nothing but the TV to plug audio into. I am hoping to use my component inputs for a DVD player and an HD receiver I use with my big dish. So I'm trying to use HDMI for Dish Network, which has a DVI output. Since my audio inputs will be used up by the above-mentioned components, I'd really like to find this cable that I was told about.


Maybe I'll have to call Dish Network back and inquire further.


Kevin


----------



## kevinv1964

By the way, how can I respond to the post I specifically want to respond to? Thanks.


Kevin


----------



## Teeh

Thanks to those who posted here that Walmart has rolled back the price of the 30" 30HT744 HDTV from $697 to $647. I took my receipt to Walmart this evening and asked whether they price matched the new price.


Personnel at the service desk simply did a return and repurchase transaction without any complications and without me having to bring the TV in.


Thanks for the Internet, forums and fellow members. I probably would not have saved this $50 plus $4 for 8% tax if you had not posted this info.


Again, thanks.

TH


----------



## Bill1313

Peter, the Sanyo's HDTV tuner "will" receive HDTV Cable Channels & Digital Analog Cable Channels as long as they are not "Scrambled" Just think of it just like the regular analog tuner in your tv now, you can receiver regular cable channels but not pay channels or digital channels without a Cable Box. But what most people have found that most of the Digital Cable Channels & HDTV Cable Channels have not been "scrambled" yet so they are being able to pick them up with the HDTV Tuner in the Sanyo & that includes the Digital Cable Music Only Channels. But if you want pay HDTV Channels & etc then you would have to use the Cable Companies HDTV Cable Box to receive them.


----------



## Eagle 117

I picked up the 30 inch widescreen Sanyo tonight, and I have a question. Is there any way to fix the normal mode bars? What I mean by that is, the bar on the left side of the screen begins to slant towards the bottom... quite noticable. Is there a service menu/calibration that I can fix this issue, or do all the sets have this problem?


Thanks,

-Eagle 117


----------



## Eagle 117




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by buzzly_
> *dakguy:
> 
> 
> Download graystrickland's Sanyo Service Manual (link is in the other BIG thread) and check page 17 in the manual to identify the actual type of pincushion problem, then do the adjustment. I did mime in less than 2 mintues by eyeballing.
> 
> *




Would anyone whose made the pincussion corrections to their Sanyo 30 inch be kind enough to write out their settings for service menue numbers 11A - 120? I know every sets not going to have the same settings; nevertheless, I'm having trouble getting my set configured, and this would really help me out tremendously.


Thanks,

-Eagle 117


----------



## Peter_Klim




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Teeh_
> *In addition to OTA HD channels, the Sanyo as is can also receive HD/DTV channels over cable without a separate STB if the cable company passes local HD/DTV channels unscrambled. [The fact is, the Sanyo is one of the only TVs that can receive these on most cable systems. Sonys and Samsungs are supposed to, but frequently can't.]
> 
> These are known as ClearQAM channels. But for any satellite channels, you'll need an external STB.
> 
> TH*



Excellent!!! Thanks again!


----------



## Peter_Klim




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by johnnyjt_
> *You don't need a Cable Box to get HD on the Sanyo!
> 
> So far I get Fox, ABC,NBC, CBS and PBS in HD when they broadcast HD with just the cable feed (No Cable Box).
> 
> 
> 
> JohnnyJT
> 
> South Philly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How do you know if it is being viewed in HD? I say "viewed" because even though the broadcasting company recorded a show in HD, that does not mean that the cable company is sending it to your tv set in HD. Is there an light indicator or something on the set? And this is HD, not just DT, right?


Thanks Johnny!


----------



## Peter_Klim




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Bill1313_
> *Peter, the Sanyo's HDTV tuner "will" receive HDTV Cable Channels & Digital Analog Cable Channels as long as they are not "Scrambled" Just think of it just like the regular analog tuner in your tv now, you can receiver regular cable channels but not pay channels or digital channels without a Cable Box. But what most people have found that most of the Digital Cable Channels & HDTV Cable Channels have not been "scrambled" yet so they are being able to pick them up with the HDTV Tuner in the Sanyo & that includes the Digital Cable Music Only Channels. But if you want pay HDTV Channels & etc then you would have to use the Cable Companies HDTV Cable Box to receive them.*



OK, Bill, so the Sanyo is pretty much truely a HD receiver. Kinda like in the old days when TVs picked up channels 2-13, but the ones that were cable ready could pick up more (w/o the need of a cable box, as lonfg as they weren't the ch you need to pay extra for). But now, there are analog TVs that pick up cable channels, and then there are HD receivers that pick up those cable channels (where you don't need to pay extra) PLUS the same channels in HD.


I just didn't want to have to buy the set and find out it only works in HD if I have a stupid antenna hooked up to it or had to buy some sort of cable box/decoder (for just the regular non pay/extra channels).


Thanks!


----------



## ferrisg




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Peter_Klim_
> *How do you know if it is being viewed in HD? I say "viewed" because even though the broadcasting company recorded a show in HD, that does not mean that the cable company is sending it to your tv set in HD. Is there an light indicator or something on the set? And this is HD, not just DT, right?
> 
> 
> Thanks Johnny!*



There's an information button that shows the resolution of the signal being received. In addition, it's rather easy to tell the difference between HD and SD visually. It's also widescreen in this TV's "letterbox" mode instead of being postage-stamped (letterboxed & pillarboxed as happens when SD content is broadcast in 720p or 1080i, like non-prime time network shows or the non-HD football games).


----------



## Bill1313

Peter, If I remember right? You will have to use a Cable Splitter though so you can run the Antenna wires to BOTH the HDTV Input & the Analog Input & if you just hook it straight up to the HDTV Input it will not work. So make sure you hookup "BOTH" Antenna Inputs. The great thing about the Sanyo, even though it can be a pain, is that if you don't like it or can't get it to work right on your Cable System Wal-Mart will take it back without any questions. I'm hoping for another price drop right before Xmas or right after


----------



## Peter_Klim




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ferrisg_
> *There's an information button that shows the resolution of the signal being received. In addition, it's rather easy to tell the difference between HD and SD visually. It's also widescreen in this TV's "letterbox" mode instead of being postage-stamped (letterboxed & pillarboxed as happens when SD content is broadcast in 720p or 1080i, like non-prime time network shows or the non-HD football games).*



Thanks ferruisg!!


----------



## Peter_Klim




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Bill1313_
> *Peter, If I remember right? You will have to use a Cable Splitter though so you can run the Antenna wires to BOTH the HDTV Input & the Analog Input & if you just hook it straight up to the HDTV Input it will not work. So make sure you hookup "BOTH" Antenna Inputs. The great thing about the Sanyo, even though it can be a pain, is that if you don't like it or can't get it to work right on your Cable System Wal-Mart will take it back without any questions. I'm hoping for another price drop right before Xmas or right after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I just got on this board to say that I finally found a Wal-Mart that has this in stock! I can NOT believe I am buying a "Sanyo". Just a few years back I gave advice against buying Sanyo.


Yes Bill, that is key: being able to return it @ WM. And I think it is 90 days (at least it for internet purchases). Ad if it does go on sale by X-mas, bring in the reciept and ask for the difference back! Oh, and thanks again for the ant tip










Sometimes between now and Monday you'll be hearing about my new purchase! (Oh God, a SANYO!!!!!!)


----------



## gordita

i wish there was a 1-page description of potential problems to look for before buying this TV. (assuming I have them switch on the tv in-store).

I am wanting to buy this tv in a couple of hours and I'm afraid I don't have the time to go through 30 pages of this topic.

can someone pls pls post a topic with some potential quirks that I should see wherein I should not buy this tv.

I've taken enough favors from friends and family while buying a new house to ask them to lug this tv back and forth from home to walmart.

I appreciate it much!!!


----------



## pen25




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sterno3_
> *I have heard that the PQ advantage of going from component to DVI-->HDMI is going to be barely noticeable on a screen of this size (TRUE?). Granted if you only have a DVI or S-Video to choose from (PC Card), I would DEFINITELY pay the extra for a DVI --> HDMI cable. BUT, if you have a choice between $15 component cables and ~$80 DVI --> HDMI cable, i think you might not notice the difference in PQ, only in your wallet.
> 
> 
> Lastly, there if you do get a DVI --> HDMI cable, the manual states that you can use the audio in for the Component 3 jack set to get the sound (apparently the tv looks for audio on the HDMI connection, if it doesn't find it, it defaults to Component 3). HOWEVER, You most likely would just go from your source's optical out to your receiver's optical in though, and bypass the TV's audio in entirely.*



the cheapest way is to use a dvi to hdmi adaptor. and then use a belkin dvi cable. works fine thogh it doesnt have the audio but then again my output dusent support audio out haha


----------



## pen25




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gordita_
> *i wish there was a 1-page description of potential problems to look for before buying this TV. (assuming I have them switch on the tv in-store).
> 
> I am wanting to buy this tv in a couple of hours and I'm afraid I don't have the time to go through 30 pages of this topic.
> 
> can someone pls pls post a topic with some potential quirks that I should see wherein I should not buy this tv.
> 
> I've taken enough favors from friends and family while buying a new house to ask them to lug this tv back and forth from home to walmart.
> 
> I appreciate it much!!!*



well reading this some say theres issues with snow using comp inputs. green banding using the hd pack on x-box. thats about it. but to be honest thetres not as much bad as there are goods.


----------



## socrakaddict

Hello everyone. I have been reading this thread for the last 2 weeks and finally decided to get the 32" Sanyo. I just got it last night from wallyworld and I can honestly say I love this set. I just wanted to post and let everyone know what results I got.


I can pick up a few HD channels and they look very good. I have my xbox hooked up with Monster Cable components and it has never looked better. I do not use my xbox for movies so I don't know how that would turn out. The dashboard was fuzzy and I did the two triggers and click the sticks trick and it looks great. All the HD games look awesome!


I have my PS2 hooked up with just S-video. I did not use component because people say you will get a lot of jaggies. It looks good with just S-video, but you can tell that the PS2 is definitely inferior to Xbox in terms of graphics now. Most of my games look good but some seem to have quite a few jaggies.


I also just have regular cable hooked up to this set as well. It looks a lot better than my last tv. The picture just seems a lot brighter and more colorful now. I was also wondering if I hook my cable lead into the digital slot will I pick up HD that way? Or is it just with an antenna? Either way I still think this set is great for the price!


----------



## sbkim

Has anyone else experienced the annoying buzzing spakeaker issue? Even the slightest bass note will rattle the heck out of the TV? Am I the only one and should take it back or is this normal??


thanks


----------



## socrakaddict




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sbkim_
> *Has anyone else experienced the annoying buzzing spakeaker issue? Even the slightest bass note will rattle the heck out of the TV? Am I the only one and should take it back or is this normal??
> 
> 
> thanks*



I just got this set and I did not notice any buzzing from the speakers at all.


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by socrakaddict_
> *I have my PS2 hooked up with just S-video. I did not use component because people say you will get a lot of jaggies. It looks good with just S-video, but you can tell that the PS2 is definitely inferior to Xbox in terms of graphics now. Most of my games look good but some seem to have quite a few jaggies.*



Get component. The difference in jaggies from s-video to component is moot. Plus with component, alot of the newer games make use of progressive scan which can help some with the jaggies as well as making the picture look better overall.


----------



## n2lak




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sbkim_
> *Has anyone else experienced the annoying buzzing spakeaker issue? Even the slightest bass note will rattle the heck out of the TV? Am I the only one and should take it back or is this normal??
> 
> 
> thanks*



Not normal. Did you check the Manual Sound settings for Bass and Treble in the User Menu?


Best of luck,


----------



## sbkim




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by n2lak_
> *Not normal. Did you check the Manual Sound settings for Bass and Treble in the User Menu?
> 
> 
> Best of luck,*



Yes, I have turned the bass almost all the way down and have removed surround sound and when the volume is up fairly high, it makes a very annoying buzzing noise.


Separate discussion

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=461897 


Seems like at least 2 other people had this issue..


----------



## n2lak




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sbkim_
> *
> 
> Seems like at least 2 other people had this issue..*



True, I seem to recall those remarks. My 32 doesn't buzz, but recently, I've turned the speakers off in favor of my receiver. How do you feel about arranging for Sanyo Service as opposed to returning the set?


Best of luck,


----------



## cplbeirs

Hi all, I have been following the forum for the last few months, and I have finally decided to take action and get one. I am torn between the 30" vs the 32" I think I am leaning toward the 32" Can any one help me explain the merits of the 30" over the 32" or vice versa, and possibly make my decision easier any help would be appreciated thank you.


----------



## Ratman

IMO, for HD and DVD's, widescreen is the better choice.


----------



## Budget_HT

IMHO, the 4x3 32" will enlarge the poor detail of SD and analog broadcasts (640x480 at best) and appear to reduce the the much better detail of the HDTV (1920x1080 and 1280x720) and DVD (720x480).


The 16x9 30" will reduce and minimize the poor detail of SD/analog and appear to enlarge the better detail of HD/DVD.


I owned a 4x3 36" HD monitor, and what I did NOT like was the different optimum viewing distances for SD/analog vs. HDTV/DVD: about 10-12 feet for SD/analog and about 4-6 feet for HD/DVD.


I suggest performing this test for yourself. I now have a 16x9 48" and one viewing distance works well for SD/analog and HD/DVD--about 10 feet.


As always, YMMV, but I could not stand watching "enlarged" SD/analog after watching "reduced" HD/DVD.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cplbeirs_
> *Hi all, I have been following the forum for the last few months, and I have finally decided to take action and get one. I am torn between the 30" vs the 32" I think I am leaning toward the 32" Can any one help me explain the merits of the 30" over the 32" or vice versa, and possibly make my decision easier any help would be appreciated thank you.*



The 30744 and 32744 have been the same price up until a few weeks ago and now the 30" is $50 cheaper than the 32". That has merit in itself.


If you go to http://www.cavecreations.com/tv2.cgi and compare a 30" 16:9 and 32" 4:3, you will see that the viewing area of the two is nearly the same for a 16:9 source (30" is 4% larger viewing area). You'll also see that when viewing a 4:3 source, the 32" has a 70% larger area than the 30". The 30" displays the same area as a 24.5" 4:3 set. The more 4:3 that you watch, the more appealing the 32" becomes. The "cost" is getting larger black bars for the letterboxed 16:9 material, but not a smaller picture. The "cost" of the 30" for 4:3 material is a LOT smaller viewing area and the black bars go to the side instead.


I'd be curious how the sales look at the individual WalMart stores. I'd expect more 30" sales since the 32" is only available at one of my 6 local stores and the 30" was available at at least 3 of them.


----------



## BlackwaterStout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Teeh_
> *Peter:
> 
> 
> Over-the-air always mean local channels that can be received free via an indoor or roof-top antenna. Channels received via cable or satellite are not called "over-the-air", nor are they free, but some may also be duplicates of free over-the-air channels.
> 
> 
> The Sanyo has built in NTSC, ATSC and QAM tuners and two RF inputs. One input (NTSC) is for regular channels from either an antenna (ch 2-13 and 14-69) or non-digital cable channels (all cable channels up to about 100, depending on your cable company). The other input on the Sanyo is for digital (DTV) channels, either free local DTV channels over-the-air via antenna (usually 14-69 ATSC channels), or non-encrypted DTV channels over cable (QAM), also called DTV pass through or ClearQAM channels. Normally, if you subscribe to any cable service at all, the Sanyo will be able to pick up any available ClearQAM digital channels without having to subscribe to digital cable service.
> 
> 
> Finally, in order to receive satellite service, regular or HD, or pay for view cable channels, you must subscribe to these services and be provided with additional equipment, including an extenal set-top-box.
> 
> 
> 
> TH*



Can you explain this QAM in a bit more detail? I am thinking about picking up one of the 30 inch Sanyo's and I have Adelphia cable. I do not have their HD Box because I am using their DVR service. I went to their website and was doing some reading. I noticed the following quote from their FAQ


> Quote:
> HDTV programming varies by market and currently includes HDTV signals from ABC, CBS, NBC, PBS, HBO, Showtime and Starz. While HDTV channels from local broadcast stations are offered at no charge, you must subscribe to HBO, Showtime or Starz to receive their HDTV channel.



Would you interpret this statement to mean they are sending unencrypted signals from ABC, CBS, NBC, PBS? If so how would I check this? What would be the correct method of hooking things up? Would I put a splitter on my cable input and send one cable into the TV's digitial input and put one from my DVR/cable box into another input? I'm definately a little confused here.


----------



## Teeh




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by coomarlin_ ... Would you interpret this statement to mean they are sending unencrypted signals from ABC, CBS, NBC, PBS? If so how would I check this? What would be the correct method of hooking things up? Would I put a splitter on my cable input and send one cable into the TV's digitial input and put one from my DVR/cable box into another input? I'm definately a little confused here. [/b]



About whether Adelphia's local hidef channels are ClearQAM, I don't know. The requirement that you must subscribe to Hbo, Showtime, etc. may be a scare. I'm on a Charter system and I recall they have a similar requirement. I don't believe either of these services particularly like the fact that HDTVs now have built in cable box functions that can receive ClearQAM without having to pay additional fees. I simply have basic cable and receive their ClearQam without any additional equipment or fees.


I simply installed a good splitter and connected the outs to send the signal to each of two RF inputs on the Sanyo. In consideration of the DVR, do a similar split and scan all channels and you'll know for sure what you're able to pick up. If you don't like the results, return the TV or call the cable service and expect to pay for the services.


For the TV to initialize properly for use, you must have something connected to the digital RF input and do a scan, else it will go into the setup mode on every power-up.

TH


----------



## BlackwaterStout

This is interesting. I hooked my cable directly into the digital input on back of the TV and when I turned it on I hit the channel up button and scanned the channels. After about 5-10 minutes It came back and it started at 83-1. I navigated through the various channels and it appears I have all of the premium channels like Cinimax, Showtime, Etc. It even has those stupid japanesse channels. With my standard package all I have is HBO. I was however unable to find my local broadcast stations in the scanned channels. The TV displays a DC in front of the channel. It goes up to 104.10.


This was by connecting directly into my TV from the wall. I didn't try going through my DVR STB. When I push the info button on all of those new channels I see everything from 704x480 to 528x480. What exactly does this mean?


----------



## REL77

OK, how bad does analog cable look on this TV when stretched to take advantage of teh full 30" Widescreen pic?


----------



## Teeh

coomartin:


That's very interesting. 704x480 and 528x480 are digital but not hidef broadcasts. With hidef, you should have at least ___x720p or ___x1080i. My guess is that the system's ClearQAM channels are not hidef, and the local digital channels provided are not hidef. If there are any hidef ClearQAm channels, they should also appear. The fact that your channels have the DC prefix means that you have correctly connected and done the scan.


Maybe you should ask the cable company which local HDTV channels they provide in your area. Available over-the-air in my area are nine major DTV channels, of which seven are 1080i or 720p (HDTV), and five of these have sub-channels. The other two and all sub-channels are either 352x480i or 704x480i. However, the three HDTV channels I receive over ClearQam digital cable are not local, but from a major city about 100 miles away and can not be received over-the-air. 47 music sub-channels are also available over digital cable.


Now isn't that interesting? The cable companies decide what is local and what to pass through as ClearQAM, and can include some premium channels as ClearQAM. Why? Maybe they know that today only a few TVs can receive them without paying.


----------



## Shapeshifter

Im curious about people that were complaing about magnetic problems.


questions:


1. are you using a power strip? (a proper good one, not some 15 dollar thing from homedepot etc)


2. Or are you plugging it directly into a wall outlet (Ive seen this cause discoleration, due in part to bad wiring in the house)


3. One other thing that I have seen do this, is their anything on the otherside of the wall you have the tv next to, or beside? like a fridge... or a frezzer etc. Ive also seen them affect tvs when on the opposite wall (or hooked up to the same circut)


oh and remeber to degauss if you can.


----------



## cplbeirs

I am planning on using this television for strictly OTA reception as I do not have cable or Sat. do i still need to get a splitter for reception of non digital brodcasts or do I just plug the Ant. into the digital Ant. jack ?

Thanks


----------



## Teeh

cplbeirs:

Yes, you don't need a splitter if you don't want to receive regular NTSC channels, but the Sanyo's NTSC tuner is also very good. No need to waste it if you have such channels, unless the splitter weakens your antenna's signal to the point where your digital channels become hard to receive.

TH


----------



## Teeh




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Shapeshifter_
> *Im curious about people that were complaing about magnetic problems.
> 
> 
> questions:
> 
> 
> 1. are you using a power strip? (a proper good one, not some 15 dollar thing from homedepot etc)....*




What kind of powerstrip do you recommend for this TV?


> *Quote:*
> *
> 
> 
> oh and remeber to degauss if you can.*


*
*Doesn't this TV degauss during each power on cycle? Isn't that what makes the "whamp" noise on powerup?

TH


----------



## gordita

Ok, if someone can answer some of my queries, I would really appreciate it.


I am a Dish network subscriber and have the DVR 522 in my living room.

The 522 has two outputs to connect to two TV's, but I have both of them going to my Proscan right now, operating in single mode.

Once I get settled in my new house, I intend to hook these two outputs from the 522 into my yamaha 5660 receiver. the receiver also has component out for tv.

so,


a) If I buy the 30" sanyo, I assume I will be able to connect the 522 to the receiver and then component out to the sanyo which should give me good SD PQ????

b) I will only be using OTA for HD channels, so all I have to do is buy a good indoor antenna and hook it up to the digital RF on thr sanyo and my sanyo should start receiving local HD channels.....is this correct?


c) how seamless will be channel changing between my component SD channels and my local OTA channels......?

if I'm watching a recorded show and once I'm done with it, and I want to see live OTA channel, do I have to go through the channel re-scan or what do I exactly have to press...?


d) is my understanding correct that if FOX (example) is telecasting a football game in 16:9, my sanyo will need no change in settings. but if fox is telecasting a HD show in 4:3, then, the sanyo will show bars on the sides. if it does show bars on the sides, can I zoom and fill up the screen?

how good/bad will it look?


I could not test out #d in a walmart store bcoz they did not have the remote and I could not play with any of their settings. I will have to visit another store...


this forum is just superlative and I intend to be a proud owner of a sanyo very soon but I need to make sure that it satisfies my basic requirements, especially the transition between watching SD and HD as I only watch recorded shows now, nothing live and would not mind spending a bit more to see live HD.


mucho thanks


----------



## BlackwaterStout

I just read on another thread that if a cable company is including local broadcast HD channels as part of their HD lineup they are required to provide them for free to people with QAM capable TV's. Is this something I should go to my local Adelphia office and talk to them about? I'm thinking maybe I shouldn't push them too far considering I am now receiving about 50 premium digital stations that I don't normally receive in my package. I know for sure the HD channels in my cable companies lineup are ABC, CBS, NBC, PBS, HBO, Starz, ESPN, and I think Discovery. By law the ABC, CBS, NBC, and PBS stations should be available to me correct? When I do a digital scan of channels they do not show up.


----------



## Shapeshifter




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Teeh_
> 
> 
> What kind of powerstrip do you recommend for this TV? *
> 
> Doesn't this TV degauss during each power on cycle? Isn't that what makes the "whamp" noise on powerup?
> 
> TH*



well there are a few good compaines out there, myself I like APC, they have always treated their buyers very well. and they have great products.


On another note, don't buy any of those stupid monster power strips, rip offs.


oh and for that mater, anything made by monster


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gordita_ Ok, if someone can answer some of my queries, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> I am a Dish network subscriber and have the DVR 522 in my living room.
> 
> The 522 has two outputs to connect to two TV's, but I have both of them going to my Proscan right now, operating in single mode.
> 
> Once I get settled in my new house, I intend to hook these two outputs from the 522 into my yamaha 5660 receiver. the receiver also has component out for tv.
> 
> so,
> 
> 
> a) If I buy the 30" sanyo, I assume I will be able to connect the 522 to the receiver and then component out to the sanyo which should give me good SD PQ????
> 
> *Should be good, as good as a DVD player, or rather as good as is possible from that box*
> 
> 
> b) I will only be using OTA for HD channels, so all I have to do is buy a good indoor antenna and hook it up to the digital RF on thr sanyo and my sanyo should start receiving local HD channels.....is this correct?
> 
> *yeah*
> 
> 
> c) how seamless will be channel changing between my component SD channels and my local OTA channels......?
> 
> if I'm watching a recorded show and once I'm done with it, and I want to see live OTA channel, do I have to go through the channel re-scan or what do I exactly have to press...?
> 
> *since the inputs are part of the channel line up, it is very seamless. you'd use your sanyo to go though the component and then ota hd. then your satalite remote to change satalite channels while the sanyo is on a component input*
> 
> 
> d) is my understanding correct that if FOX (example) is telecasting a football game in 16:9, my sanyo will need no change in settings. but if fox is telecasting a HD show in 4:3, then, the sanyo will show bars on the sides. if it does show bars on the sides, can I zoom and fill up the screen?
> 
> how good/bad will it look?
> 
> *well if a show is in 4:3, then it cannot be HD. It depends on the broadcaster, but if you are veiwing the game on the fox digital channel and they have added the black bars at the tv station, then you won't be able to get rid of them (i think that this is the case with many hd sets). If they are broadcasting that 4:3 streched to the 16:9 picture frame, then the sanyo can zoom or put the bars on the side.*
> 
> 
> I could not test out #d in a walmart store bcoz they did not have the remote and I could not play with any of their settings. I will have to visit another store...
> 
> 
> this forum is just superlative and I intend to be a proud owner of a sanyo very soon but I need to make sure that it satisfies my basic requirements, especially the transition between watching SD and HD as I only watch recorded shows now, nothing live and would not mind spending a bit more to see live HD.
> 
> 
> mucho thanks


----------



## obeck




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Teeh_
> *About whether Adelphia's local hidef channels are ClearQAM, I don't know. The requirement that you must subscribe to Hbo, Showtime, etc. may be a scare. I'm on a Charter system and I recall they have a similar requirement. I don't believe either of these services particularly like the fact that HDTVs now have built in cable box functions that can receive ClearQAM without having to pay additional fees. I simply have basic cable and receive their ClearQam without any additional equipment or fees.
> 
> 
> I simply installed a good splitter and connected the outs to send the signal to each of two RF inputs on the Sanyo. In consideration of the DVR, do a similar split and scan all channels and you'll know for sure what you're able to pick up. If you don't like the results, return the TV or call the cable service and expect to pay for the services.
> 
> 
> For the TV to initialize properly for use, you must have something connected to the digital RF input and do a scan, else it will go into the setup mode on every power-up.
> 
> TH*



Teeh, where are you located. I have Charter in Gwinnett County, Georgia and would get this set in a heartbeat if I knew I could get HD on the networks . I only have basic/extended cable (not digital cable).


----------



## BlackwaterStout

After fiddling hours trying to get clearQAM freebie network HD I called my cable company again and they seemed to know nothing about it. They did tell me however that I could get an HD-DVR for the same price that I am paying for my standard DVR and it would include the networks as well as HD Feeds to the channels I already have on standard cable (HBO, ESPN, and the networks). They also offer StarzHD and CinemaxHD but since I don't subsribe to them those wouldn't be included. So in my case it's a simply matter of having them come and switch DVR boxes for me. I technically should still be able to hook back into the digital input and receive all of the other premium channels I've been getting for free as well. But I'll be damn sure I disconnect that before they come to setup the new box










You might say that in my case since I'll be getting the HD channels via an STB then the built in tuner in my set is useless, but considering I'm picking up 40-50 channels of premium channels through it I think it's serving it's purpose. I'll end up with the best of both worlds.


I'm sure my cable company is going to want to hook the STB up via component cables, but it would be nice if they would use the HDMI connector. I know the HD-DVR is a Scientific Atlanta HD8000 which has a DVI connector on back but now HDMI. Maybe I could buy my own HDMI to DVI connector and use it. Although I refuse to pay $100 for one. How are the quality of those $20 cables on Ebay?


----------



## BlackwaterStout

Anyone ever try one of those HDMI-to-DVI Ebay cables? How is the quality? I've bought fireware cables off of Ebay for a fraction of the price of a retailer with good results. Just wondered if anyone has used them. My new HD-DVR will have a DVI connection and would like to use that over Component.


----------



## ferrisg

How long of a cable do you need?


pacificcable.com has male DVI to male HDMI 1 meter for $28, 2 meter for $31.

ramelectronics.net has 2 meter for $30, 2.5 meter for $40.


Both of these companies make high quality cables. If you only need a 1 or 2 meter cable you'll probably be alright with anything you buy (unless the seller is a real scam-artist selling seriously junk cables).


----------



## gordita




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by oryan_dunn_



Very good info Oryan......thank you.


one more question: If i'm watching a 4:3 SD show (example: CNN) and I stretch the image (I'm assuming the sanyo must have a couple of stretch options?), how does the image look?

I ask all the 30" WS owners this question........I understand that the image will look somewhat bloated, but do you get used to it after awhile?

how are the stretch modes in sanyo?

do stretch modes differ from each manufacturer ?


thanks


----------



## BlackwaterStout

The stretch mode does take a bit getting used to. It makes a chubby chick look fat and a fat chick look obese







Some people never get used to it and therefore just watch it in pillar box mode (With vertical bands on each side of the image).


----------



## oryan_dunn

with the sanyo, there is only the linear stretch labeled full. some other manufacturers have a non-linear stretch where it streches the sides more than the middle. It just depends on what I am watching what mode i use on my philips.


----------



## gordita

ya, this could be a dealbreaker bcoz I hate watching SD programming with bars on top and on the sides.....so maybe I will goto a store and try the zoom before I buy.


----------



## Peter_Klim

The "Zoom 1" setting works REAL good!


----------



## gordita

does this get rid of the top+bottom and the side bars?

how good/bad is the image distortion?

perhaps, I will try the zoom1 setting at a local walmart tonight...

thanks


----------



## johnnyjt




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by coomarlin_
> *Anyone ever try one of those HDMI-to-DVI Ebay cables? How is the quality? I've bought fireware cables off of Ebay for a fraction of the price of a retailer with good results. Just wondered if anyone has used them. My new HD-DVR will have a DVI connection and would like to use that over Component.*



I have these cables are great and at a very reasonable price...


eBay # 5725757877 and # 5725757865




JohnnyJT

South Philly


----------



## upNdown




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by coomarlin_
> *The stretch mode does take a bit getting used to. It makes a chubby chick look fat and a fat chick look obese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people never get used to it and therefore just watch it in pillar box mode (With vertical bands on each side of the image).*



I've never undestood how people can watch distorted, stretched images. I always figured if you bought an HD TV, you were looking for the most realistic image possible, and a stretched and distorted image is about as far from that as you can get. That's why I bought the 32".


----------



## BlackwaterStout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by upNdown_
> *I've never undestood how people can watch distorted, stretched images. I always figured if you bought an HD TV, you were looking for the most realistic image possible, and a stretched and distorted image is about as far from that as you can get. That's why I bought the 32".*



Yeah but you've got to remember than when you are watching actual HD programming or DVD's that the 16:9 will really shine. There is no stretching of HD channels on 16:9 screens because the native resolution of HD programming is 16:9. The stretching comes into play when you are watching SD channels that are native 4:3.


Someone in an earlier thread made a statement that made a lot of sense. He said that he would rather see the HD material and DVD material in all of it's 16:9 glory than to see it letterboxed on a 4:3 TV. It's a big trade off. You either deal with horizontal bars on a 4:3 TV in HD, or you deal with vertical bars on a 16:9 in SD. If you don't like the bars you can either stretch the screen horizontally, or you can zoom the screen and chop the top and bottom off.


----------



## Peter_Klim

There is no stretching of HD channels on 4:3 screens either.


But the disadvantage with the 4:3 is that the HD image will be smaller than with the 16:9.


----------



## Nylok

Anyone fixed the Xbox and green lines problem yet? What about the tilt correction?


----------



## BlackwaterStout

I have another quick question. I'm getting an HD-DVR box tomorrow that has DVI output and an optical Audio jack. As of right now I don't have a HT receiver so how should I connect things. I'm going to get a DVI-HDMI cable for the video, but will connecting the Digital Audio from the HD-DVR to the TV accomplish anything considering I'm just using the TV speakers for now? Or should I just hook up the audio via stereo cables?


----------



## donxavier

I have the HT32744, great TV by the way, and I wanted to use it to display video from my PC. Can anyone recommend a good DVI enabled card and cable that will hook up to the HDMI port on the TV and work???? I have an Xtasy 6964 and when I hook that up to the HDMI port I get no display. S-video works but not HDMI. I know the HDMI port is working because I was able to run a Denon 1910 through it and get a good display.


If anyone would care to share their insight or experience it would be greatly appreciated. Also, will I notice a big difference in display quality, sharpness and resolution, by running this through DVI as oppossed to S-video?? Are there any pitfalls I should know about. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nylok

If anyone could help me out quickly.. I need to know if anyone fixed the Xbox and green lines problem yet? What about the tilt correction? I want to buy this TV but need to know about this first since I will be using it mainly for Xbox, DVDs (PS2) and regular cable.


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by coomarlin_
> *I have another quick question. I'm getting an HD-DVR box tomorrow that has DVI output and an optical Audio jack. As of right now I don't have a HT receiver so how should I connect things. I'm going to get a DVI-HDMI cable for the video, but will connecting the Digital Audio from the HD-DVR to the TV accomplish anything considering I'm just using the TV speakers for now? Or should I just hook up the audio via stereo cables?*



You'll need to use the stereo cables. The optical jack on the tv is an output only for when you are using the built in tuner.


----------



## socrakaddict




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Nylok_
> *If anyone could help me out quickly.. I need to know if anyone fixed the Xbox and green lines problem yet? What about the tilt correction? I want to buy this TV but need to know about this first since I will be using it mainly for Xbox, DVDs (PS2) and regular cable.*



I just got this tv last week and my xbox works perfect with the monster cable component wires. The dashboard was fuzzy but i have xbox live updates and did the little trick to make the dash in hi def. The games look awesome on this tv. I have never seen any green lines at all. I don't know if it is the older xboxes that do this or what. I have one of the green mt. dew xboxes and it seems to work fine. I do not use it for dvds though. I have my ps2 hooked up with just svideo and it looks ok. I am going to get the monster cables for it soon. Let me know if you need to know anything else and I will see what I can do.


----------



## Nylok

how is the Ps2 on the TV? for gaming and dvds, should I just go with a regular Sony instead?


----------



## socrakaddict

The ps2 looks good for both games and movies. And that is with just svideo. Next week I am getting the component cables for it.


----------



## Peter_Klim




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gordita_
> *does this get rid of the top+bottom and the side bars?
> 
> how good/bad is the image distortion?
> 
> perhaps, I will try the zoom1 setting at a local walmart tonight...
> 
> thanks*



Zoom 1 leaves about an inch per side of bars.

Zoom 2 leaves no bars, put the pic quality isn't satisfactory, at least to me.


Sorry I replied so late.


----------



## Nylok

Hi,


I want to use my TV for XBOX, PS2 (prog.scan DVD player for DVDs) and analog cable for now (I live in Canada and don't know if I will get any over the air hd channels). Should I go for a Sony Wega 27'' analog TV or the 27'' Sanyo HD for about the same price (70$ diff)? Some say I will get a better picture with the Sony because it has a better picture tube, but right now I'm in University and can't afford to upgrade my tv for at least another 5-6 years, and all I'm looking for is a high quality picture and a tv that I can enjoy my games and DVDs. What should I go for? I did my research but some say go HD but not with Sanyo, some say get the Sanyo and some say get a regular Wega... I'm all confused and need help from you guys!!



thanks,


Nylok


----------



## jamesd3rd

To all owners of the Sanyo HD Widescreen. How often do you find yourself switching viewing modes to accomodate the broadcast you're trying to watch.


In other words, if the broadcast is in HD and you're already in a mode that supports 16:9, presumably you don't need to change a thing. But if the broadcast is not consistent with the mode the set is currently in, you need to change the mode the TV is in correct?


Don't you find all this mode changing a bit inconvenient and tedious? Or do you tell yourself 'you just get used to it?' It doesn't sound as if you can take this thing out of the box, set it up, turn it on and just leave it alone like a good ole 4:3 SD TV. With all of today's current technology, it's too bad these TVs can't auto detect the signal and change accordingly. Kind of like how my Sony HT receiver can auto detect the type of audio signal it gets from my cable STB.


It almost makes me wonder if that kind of picture clarity is worth all that hassle. Or am I just being too picky?


----------



## speedy777




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by coomarlin_
> *Can you explain this QAM in a bit more detail? I am thinking about picking up one of the 30 inch Sanyo's and I have Adelphia cable. I do not have their HD Box because I am using their DVR service. I went to their website and was doing some reading. I noticed the following quote from their FAQ Would you interpret this statement to mean they are sending unencrypted signals from ABC, CBS, NBC, PBS? If so how would I check this? What would be the correct method of hooking things up? Would I put a splitter on my cable input and send one cable into the TV's digitial input and put one from my DVR/cable box into another input? I'm definately a little confused here.*



Go to www.Antennaweb.org to find out the TV station available in your area. As far as hooking the antenna, it is very easy. There are 2 RF inputs (1 HD, 1 analog) in the back...just get a splitter and connect to both so you can receive HD and analog.


----------



## sjshaw

Hello all, I have been a long time lurker to the ReplayTV forum. After seeing this deal at FatWallet, I came here and read the glowing reviews. I bought the 30" set today.


I read the entire 68 pages of the closed thread, and my eyes are permanently crossed. I cannot get this thing to work, and I greatly appreciate any assistance you can give.


I have digital cable from Charter Communications in S.C. I have a STB. My old TV stayed tuned to channel 3 and I change channels on the STB. The cable comes from the wall to a splitter. One side goes to the modem, the other to another splitter. Of that split, one went to my ReplayTV and the other to my old TV.


Now, I take the line that went to my old TV (from the STB) and plug it into the digital antenna in. I turn on the TV and get gray screen after it searches for channels. I try to do a search for digital cable, but the option for Digital Add-on Search is greyed out.


I then attach the cable to the analog/UHF/VHF/CATV, and search for channels. Now I get *most* of my old channels, but none in widescreen, and when I hit the INFO button, it does not indicate that I am getting "HDTV."


Please tell me where I'm going wrong? I cannot find the answer in these multitudes of posts. I am not signed up for "HDTV" through Charter, but I thought I could get CQAM channels?


----------



## sjshaw

OK, I took the feed from the Digital STB box and ran it to the UHF/VHF/CATV input, and took a split straight from the wall into the digital antenna input. I went through the digital cable search and now have some "digital" channels.


The only one that gives me info of 1920*1080 is 103-2, which is CBS. Even though, the picture is not full widescreen. Is this full "HDTV?" All the other non-music channels it found are at 352*480. Would plugging my digital STB into the Sanyo via component cables make a difference?


What could I gain by calling Charter and getting their "HDTV" package? Should I just get an antenna and pull down OTA digital TV?


I have other questions about my Xbox, ReplayTV and Phillips DVP642 DVD player, but I'll hold those and see if I can even get an acceptable digital solution first.


Thanks again for reading, and I appreciate any help you can provide.


----------



## BlackwaterStout

I'm no expert but believe a STB should be hooked up via component or HDMI. Those modes fully support the HD stansards of 1080i and 720p. I don't think hooking a STB to the digital tuner will accomplish anything. As for receiving 1080i via component video inputs your STB much support HD. A standard cable box is only going to allow for SD channels.


So if you want to use the digital tuner built into the TV you either have to hook it to an external antena or hook a line directly from your cable and attempt to get clearQAM channels. It sounds like you've already accomplished that by getting channel 103.2. The reason the picture might not have been in widescreen is because the actual program you were watching was not supposed to be in HD. Not all of the networks shows are in HD. In fact, the only HD shows they offer are mainly those popular programs from prime time like CSI. You should also be able to pick up some NFL games on CBS in HD. Go to TitanTV.com and they have a TV guide that will show you whats playing in HD.


As far as your TV is concerned, I believe it will auto sense an HD signal and properly frame it on the screen. I haven't actually tried it yet because my cable guy will be by in about an hour to install my new HD-DVR.


----------



## Peter_Klim




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sjshaw_
> *OK, I took the feed from the Digital STB box and ran it to the UHF/VHF/CATV input, and took a split straight from the wall into the digital antenna input. I went through the digital cable search and now have some "digital" channels.
> 
> 
> The only one that gives me info of 1920*1080 is 103-2, which is CBS. Even though, the picture is not full widescreen. Is this full "HDTV?" All the other non-music channels it found are at 352*480. Would plugging my digital STB into the Sanyo via component cables make a difference?
> 
> 
> What could I gain by calling Charter and getting their "HDTV" package? Should I just get an antenna and pull down OTA digital TV?
> 
> 
> I have other questions about my Xbox, ReplayTV and Phillips DVP642 DVD player, but I'll hold those and see if I can even get an acceptable digital solution first.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for reading, and I appreciate any help you can provide.*



Hi sjshaw,


I kinda had the same questions you had in regards to getting HD channels. What I was told to do was to split the cable so that both cable inputs are connected on the TV at the same time (but you already figured this out). For more information, you can review my posts and replies to them from page 28 & 29 of this thread.


About getting the full screen to display with your HD pic, try using the "PIX Shape" button to display the picture in "full" mode (this is what my DVD player's manual tells me to set my TV in , for viewing DVDs of course, even though it already told me to set the DVD player in "16:9" mode when viewing DVDs on a wide screen tv).


Hope this helps!


----------



## BlackwaterStout

This sucks. The cable guy stoped by today to hook up my new HD-DVR box (SA HD-8000). We hooked it up via component cables. When he turned it on the TV displayed the channel in the background, but it was mostly black and white along with nasty looking vertical lines sort of green/red. I hooked it into the other component jack and the same thing appeared. He thought maybe the DVR unit was bad so I ran over to my local cable office and swapped it for another brand new one. Same thing happened. My first instinct would be to say that the component jacks on the tv are bad, but my DVD player works fine with them. I thought maybe the cable was bad so I swapped it with 2 other sets of component cables and that didn't help either. I then ran a piece of coax from the coax-out port on the STB to the analog input on the TV and that worked. Well not from an HD standpoint but there was normal analog color. So now I'm not sure what the deal is. Either I was extremely unlucky and happened to get two bad DVR units, or else my DVR and TV aren't compatable.


My old standard SA DVR worked fine with the TV, but it was hooked up via s-video. Anyone able to get this TV working with a Scientific Atlanta HD-8000? I'd like to try the HDMI port but I do not have an HDMI-DVI cable. I don't think my cable company offers them.


UPDATE:

I read a thread about problems with SA 8000 DVR's and found how to access a setup menu that allows me to change a few things. When I did this I got my color back. The steps however ask me to select either 16:9 or 4:3. After selecting 16:9 I am asked to view several different types of signals. 1080i, 720p, 480p, and 480i. I have the option to save any of those signals that are viewable. They all are and I select to save them all. When I turn the DVR back on and click on the info button every station shows up as 1920x1080 (601). The HD-HBO looks good. But even when I turn to a standard non-HD channel like TBS the info button still shows 1920x1080. What is going on here? It seems like the STB is coverting all channels to 1080i? Is this correct?


----------



## varaonaid

Hi All,


Just saw online that there was a price drop on the 30". I'm hoping that instore prices follow for both the 32" and 30"WS. You can check it out here:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...07057%3A136937


----------



## gordita

u mean the 30" is now $647 ?

this price has existed for weeks now.......or has the price dropped more?


----------



## Peter_Klim




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by varaonaid_
> *Hi All,
> 
> 
> Just saw online that there was a price drop on the 30". I'm hoping that instore prices follow for both the 32" and 30"WS. You can check it out here:
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...07057%3A136937 *



This sale started last week, I think Wed/Thur??


I got my instore purchase this past Saturday at the website's price of $647.


I don't know what it was priced at in the store. I called stores to see who had it in stock and the store that did was a distance from me. I had my cuz pick it up for me (he lived by the store and he, unlike me, has a truck). The salesperson on the store confirmed the sale price with me, but my cuz said that salesperson kept telling him he had the wrong price (the sale price). So I don't know where anyone got their prices from.


Anyway, I am VERY sure that all you need to do is go to the store and explain to them that it is discounted at their website and they will honor it.


ps, this was for the 30W


----------



## varaonaid

In my local stores it's been $697 (dropped from $747). Now, online it's showing $647.


I hope that store prices follow...


----------



## cplbeirs

both stores that i checked in my area have it for 647 I will be there to get one on Monday


----------



## TH3_FRB

Not to be picky but it is actually one digital and one analog input. The digital could be either HD or SD.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by speedy777_
> *(1 HD, 1 analog)*


----------



## TH3_FRB

Do you have the 30" or 32"? By selecting 16:9 I believe you are telling the STB that it should send everything out in 16:9 format because that's the format of your tv. Try changing that setting to 4:3. If every channel shows up as 1920x1080i then it sounds like the STB is upconverting everything before sending it to the Sanyo. Also check your zoom setting...the Sanyo could be streching the 4:3 content by default and making it 16:9.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by coomarlin_
> *
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> I read a thread about problems with SA 8000 DVR's and found how to access a setup menu that allows me to change a few things. When I did this I got my color back. The steps however ask me to select either 16:9 or 4:3. After selecting 16:9 I am asked to view several different types of signals. 1080i, 720p, 480p, and 480i. I have the option to save any of those signals that are viewable. They all are and I select to save them all. When I turn the DVR back on and click on the info button every station shows up as 1920x1080 (601). The HD-HBO looks good. But even when I turn to a standard non-HD channel like TBS the info button still shows 1920x1080. What is going on here? It seems like the STB is coverting all channels to 1080i? Is this correct?*


----------



## Parak

Has anyone noticed a flicker issue with this TV? I saw one or two posts about it on the previous thread, but no conclusive solutions. I seem to be getting it on all inputs, but it's most obvious in still images on the component inputs. As the poster in the previous thread noted, the no input blue box that's displayed when there's nothing connected is flicker free.


----------



## Bill1313

Anyone think the Sanyo's will be under $600 on "Black Friday" Maybe $597.00


----------



## johnamus

Thats the omen Im waiting for although 650 isnt too bad.


----------



## varaonaid

I hope so. As johnamus said $647 isn't bad at all but my worry is a local walmart enployee told me that all their prices typically go up as of Dec 1 for the Christmas holidays then go back down in Jan. I'm hoping this won't be true of this item!


----------



## varaonaid

have both the 32" and the 30"ws dropped to $647 in your area at the store, cplbeirs? I'm leaning towards the 32" since so much of tv is still in the 4:3 format and 16:9 format on that screen would be 29.4" (very detailed screen size calculator can be found here: http://www.cavecreations.com/tv2.cgi ) which so close in size to the 30"ws. by contrast, the 30"ws in 4:3 mode is equivilent to a 24.5" screen. Too small for that price!


----------



## johnamus

I'm thinking of buying one of these sets, but I hope someone can answer a question. How is the picture quality on the set with analog cable input? I havea 25 inch crt now that I would be replacing primarily to recieve better xbox and dvd pq. Ive heard something about hdtv's showing analog cable worse than a standard tube, but dont know how the sanyo performs. I apologize if this has been covered already (its a long thread)


----------



## Amigo-2k

I think SD tv looks better on this HDTV 32" then on my 10 year old 25". Very clear and sharp and bright.


I think the 32" is the better choice for me since 90% of my viewing habits are 4:3. I'm sure that with in the next 1-2years you can buy a nice DLP or plasma +42" for under 1500.00. That is what I'm waiting for but this 32" Sanyo will introduce me to the technology for the next couple of years.


----------



## Peter_Klim




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by johnamus_
> *I'm thinking of buying one of these sets, but I hope someone can answer a question. How is the picture quality on the set with analog cable input? I havea 25 inch crt now that I would be replacing primarily to recieve better xbox and dvd pq. Ive heard something about hdtv's showing analog cable worse than a standard tube, but dont know how the sanyo performs. I apologize if this has been covered already (its a long thread)*



MUCH better than my 7 year old 32" Sony!


----------



## Peter_Klim




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by varaonaid_
> *In my local stores it's been $697 (dropped from $747). Now, online it's showing $647.
> 
> 
> I hope that store prices follow...*



You should be able to get it at that price. Read my post located just before yours.


----------



## Peter_Klim




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by varaonaid_
> *I hope so. As johnamus said $647 isn't bad at all but my worry is a local walmart enployee told me that all their prices typically go up as of Dec 1 for the Christmas holidays then go back down in Jan. I'm hoping this won't be true of this item!*



You can just buy it now (at $647) and if it goes lower within 90 days, bring in your receipt for a price difference return...or you could keep returning it up to every 90 days just to buy it back at the discounted price


----------



## johnamus




> Quote:
> or you could keep returning it up to every 90 days just to buy it back at the discounted price



LOL. That would be the mark of a true bargain devotee.


----------



## cplbeirs

varaonaid, as far as I know just the 30" is $647 the other one is still $697 but your area might be different


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by varaonaid_
> *I hope so. As johnamus said $647 isn't bad at all but my worry is a local walmart enployee told me that all their prices typically go up as of Dec 1 for the Christmas holidays then go back down in Jan. I'm hoping this won't be true of this item!*



I've worked at Wal-Mart for 5 years + with 4+ of those years in the electronics department. I've never seen this sort of thing happen. Usually, prices will drop before Christmas to lure more customers in. In general, if an item goes on Rollback (Wal-Mart name for a sale), it will remain at that price. I've only seen a few items actually go back up in price.


As for the TV's themselves, so far the 30" should be priced at $647 at all stores and the 32" should be at $697 at all stores. Usually, if an associate tells you otherwise, they are either looking at an outdated price tag, or for some reason the price hasn't kicked in at their store level system yet, possibly a store level management decision.


----------



## Teeh




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
> *....so far the 30" should be priced at $647 at all stores and the 32" should be at $697 at all stores....*



When I first took an interest in the Sanyo HT744 series, the 32" 4:3 and the 30" 16:9 both sold for $747 in Walmart stores. Now after a few months, why is the 30" model $50 less than the 32" model?


Is it that the 30" can be manufactured for less compared to the 32" model? Or is it a supply and demand situation, where 30" models are moving out much more slowly than the 32" model?


If the latter is a part of the reason, is this an industry trend...people haven't embraced the new 16:9 format. I've read quite a few posts that argue the benefits of the 4:3 compared to the 16:9 format for prevalently available programming.


Well, I got the 30 inch model and have no regrets. For 4:3 programs, I find a zoom setting that fills the screen and hope that soon all programs will be in 16:9. Too, I later got the $50 price difference refunded after the last price drop. If there is another "rollback," I'll happily stand in line for another refund.

TH


----------



## drbs

I'm attempting to assist my parents in resolving a volume problem with their new Sanyo HT32744. This is a bit of a challenge as they are in CT and I'm in TX. Quite often when music plays on a program it is extremely loud. So loud, in fact, that it is difficult to hear the dialogue clearly. My parents never had this problem with their old TV. I should also mention that when they purchased the Sanyo they upgraded to the Comcast HD package. Any assistance in this matter would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sjshaw

Thank you *coomarlin* and *Peter_Klim* for responding. I have read this entire thread as well as the other, and searched for answers to my questions. I still need some assistance, if all of you could help.


Let me tell the forum what I have done, as it could help others. I also have these new questions now that I would greatly appreciate some help with.


I called Charter and told them that I had just bought a HDTV and was cancelling my service and going to DirectTV. I told them paying $115/month for Digital Cable and highspeed Net was ridiculous. They asked what DirectTV was going to charge. I told them $39.99 for DirectTV and $24.95 for highspeed access through Bellsouth. The lady (Shanique) was very nice (not normal for Charter) and told me she couldn't beat that price, but would give me my internet access and the full HDTV package for $80. Needless to say, I took it. So I saved $30-$40/month by just calling Charter. The TV is paying for itself!







I have HDNet, ESPN HD, HBO HD, and the local NBC affiliateis HD. It isn't much, but that's what I get for living in Greenville, SC. AntennaWeb showed many more staions available, so I'm going to give that a shot soon.


Onto the issues:


I got the HD STB and hooked it to Component 3 on the TV. I ran a coaxial from the wall to the UHF/VHF/CATV input for analog. I have a Philips DVP-642 DVD player and hooked it to Component 2. I ran S-Video from the STB to my ReplayTV 5504 S-Video input and the S-Video output of the ReplayTV to my TV's S-Video input (Video1). My issues:


1. When I play a DVD (Matrix Reloaded for example), the 16:9 is letterboxed on my 30" Sanyo! The Sanyo is on "Full" pix shape, and the Philips is set to output 16:9 and progressive scan. I thought the whole point of the widescreen TV was no letterboxing of DVD's. Any ideas what is going on here? "Info" shows "Component2 - 720*480(60P).


2. The ReplayTV works OK playing prerecorded material, but I cannot pick up any channels in the Replay "tuner." I get the blue screen and "No Video detected" message. I checked ReplayTvFAQ.com and nothing there helped. Any ideas on how to fix this? I thought I had everything routed correctly. I would connect the cable directly from the wall, but then I can't record the encrypted digital channels on my RTV. Also, I assume I cannot use the Progressive Scan output feature of the RTV without hooking it to the Component inputs of the Sanyo?


3. When watching STV, I press info and get "1920*1080(60I)" for all channels, which is the same I get for ESPN HD. How can this be correct?


4. I am going to hook an antenna to the digital cable input. How do I switch from that "channel list" to the one already on the Sanyo? I know that one wipes out the other. How do you guys handle this> What does the "switch antenna" command do? The manual doesn't explain properly.


5. Lastly, I've used up the 2 component inputs and 1 S-Video input on the Sanyo. I have an Xbox left to hook up, and I want to use the component inputs. How do you guys deal with having too many devices and not enough component inputs?


Thanks for reading. I really appreciate this site and forum. It has given me a wealth of info in the past. Now that I'm dragging my TV viewing into the 21st century, all of you are an invaluable resource. If any of you need patent/trademark/copyright advice, feel free to PM me.


----------



## matrixrok10

2.35: 1 ratio movies like Matrix Reloaded will always have black bars, just not as big as when watching on a 4:3 tv. 1.85:1 movies (Blade 2, Hellboy) will fill up the whole screen.


----------



## sjshaw

Thanks, *matrixrok10*. One issue down, 4 to go.


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drbs_
> *I'm attempting to assist my parents in resolving a volume problem with their new Sanyo HT32744. This is a bit of a challenge as they are in CT and I'm in TX. Quite often when music plays on a program it is extremely loud. So loud, in fact, that it is difficult to hear the dialogue clearly. My parents never had this problem with their old TV. I should also mention that when they purchased the Sanyo they upgraded to the Comcast HD package. Any assistance in this matter would be greatly appreciated.*



This can be caused by having the tv's sound set to surround. This will take the two channel sound and try to recreate a surround sound effect with the tv's built in speakers. It works well for some movies, but for most other things, it will boost the music and effects, and deaden the voices. I'm not sure, but I think that these tvs ship with that option enabled. It is in the tv's menu under sound somewhere; it should cover it in the manual. Have them give it a try and see if it clears that issue up.


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sjshaw_
> *2. The ReplayTV works OK playing prerecorded material, but I cannot pick up any channels in the Replay "tuner." I get the blue screen and "No Video detected" message. I checked ReplayTvFAQ.com and nothing there helped. Any ideas on how to fix this? I thought I had everything routed correctly. I would connect the cable directly from the wall, but then I can't record the encrypted digital channels on my RTV. Also, I assume I cannot use the Progressive Scan output feature of the RTV without hooking it to the Component inputs of the Sanyo?
> 
> 
> 3. When watching STV, I press info and get "1920*1080(60I)" for all channels, which is the same I get for ESPN HD. How can this be correct?
> 
> 
> 4. I am going to hook an antenna to the digital cable input. How do I switch from that "channel list" to the one already on the Sanyo? I know that one wipes out the other. How do you guys handle this> What does the "switch antenna" command do? The manual doesn't explain properly.
> 
> 
> 5. Lastly, I've used up the 2 component inputs and 1 S-Video input on the Sanyo. I have an Xbox left to hook up, and I want to use the component inputs. How do you guys deal with having too many devices and not enough component inputs?
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading. I really appreciate this site and forum. It has given me a wealth of info in the past. Now that I'm dragging my TV viewing into the 21st century, all of you are an invaluable resource. If any of you need patent/trademark/copyright advice, feel free to PM me.*



Well 1 was already covered. Not sure on 2 as I don't have a replay tv. But I think i may be able to help on the others.


For 3, it sounds like your stb is just upconverting everything and sending the signal along as HD. This is not converting the actual source to HD, just taking the analog signal and sending it to your tv that way. This is usually done so that the tv doesn't have to change sync modes every time you change a channel. I don't know any specifics of your cable box, but you may be able to change this setting if you want the stb to send everythign along natively.


On 4, this tv actually has 3 channel lists. One is the analog list, another is the digital antenna list, and the third is the digital cable list. With this tv, you can only have one of the digital lists active at any one time, but the tv will remember the channels, so you can change your tv from digital antenna to digital cable list, and it will remember the settings (this is useful if you use an a/b switch to switch between an antenna and your cable from the wall going into the digital port).


And on 5. there are many options. One is to get an audio reciever that has component switching. Another is to get a high end component switch like a zextor or similar. A third option is to get a pelican system selector pro that has 7 component inputs, ethernet switching, as well as optical audio switching (normally sells for around 90-100 bucks). I use the pelican, as I didn't see the need to spend an extravegant amount on a switchbox, and I wanted all those other switching capabilities. And (disclaimer: i work for walmart), we have a new pelican component switch that has 3 component inputs, one component output, ethernet switching, and 10 interchangeable face plates. This thing sells for 25 bucks. Not sure if all walmarts will carry this, but probably most supercenters. I would be willing ot bet that other stores that carry pelican accessories, such as best buy or circuit city, will also carry this for a similar price.


Ryan


----------



## sjshaw

Ryan,


Thanks so much. I will look into the Pelican component switch. I've been back and forth to Wally World so much the past 2 days I feel like I work there too.


I don't have anything currently hooked to the digital port. If I hook the antenna up to it, is that where I use the "Antenna Switch" option to make the unit choose which digital list to make active, or is there another way?


Now I have to get this ReplayTV issue resolved. I found a thread at PlanetReplay that purported to solve the problem, but it isn't working for me.


Steve


----------



## Peter_Klim

Hi Steve,

Sorry I responded late, even though I only had answeres for 1 & 5.










(My friends can't believe that a gadget guy like me still doesn't have things like TiVo and satellite. If I did, I probably would've know the answeres).


I just got this tv a few days ago and will be getting some cables and splitters today - then I may have some questions for you too!










Glad your getting your issues resolved!


----------



## n2lak




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drbs_
> *I'm attempting to assist my parents in resolving a volume problem with their new Sanyo HT32744. This is a bit of a challenge as they are in CT and I'm in TX. Quite often when music plays on a program it is extremely loud.*



On their remote:

Press Menu, select Picture/Sound,Manual,Surround,Off,Exit

That all there is to it!

Enjoy


----------



## Teeh




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
> *... this tv actually has 3 channel lists. One is the analog list, another is the digital antenna list, and the third is the digital cable list. With this tv, you can only have one of the digital lists active at any one time, but the tv will remember the channels, so you can change your tv from digital antenna to digital cable list, and it will remember the settings (this is useful if you use an a/b switch to switch between an antenna and your cable from the wall going into the digital port). ...
> 
> Ryan*



I have an A-B switch installed for the digital RF input so this input can access digital cable and a rooftop antenna, but I haven't found a way to switch back and forth without having to rescan the channels each time whenever I change inputs.


Please explain to me how you do this.

Thanks,

TH


----------



## BlackwaterStout

Yesterday was my first full day of watching HD programs. I have a few comments. I figured out why I couldn't get the local broadcast channels via clearQAM. The problem unfortunately for me is that the wiring in my walls are crap. I have an apartment thats about 12 years old and the wiring is very cheap. It's thin. I can't redily change or replace the wiring. I found the wiring to be the problem by connecting a 40 foot piece of heavy duty RG-6 directly from the splitter that comes into the apartment across my living room to the TV. After that a rescan of the digital tuner gave me the ClearQAM CBS, ABC, and NBC feeds. CBS/NBC show up as 1920x1080 (60i) while ABC shows up as 1280x720 (60p). The picture was incredibly good and I couldn't have asked for anything better. Anyway, back to my HD-DVR. It's connected to my TV via component 3. Through the STB I can get CBSHD, ABCHD, NBCHD, HDNET, ESPNHD, HDMOV, HBOHD, and INHD. There is however an issue. There is a very slight decrease in quality between the STB and the built in digital tuner. The STB HD pictures tend to suffer from very faint interferance of some type. I don't know if this is because of the component input or the STB itself. I tried both component inputs and also tried multiple cables. I didn't notice any interference via component with my DVD player (although admittedly not a progressive scan player). Anyway, it's very very faint and most of the time it's not noticable. I've only noticed it on the HD channels because the reception is so crystal clear that any anomoly shows up.


I doubt if my landlord would pay to rewire the place. Could be a royal PITA. I may need to try to rig up a line as discretly as possible from the access panel to the TV. I hate the thought of doing this, but I don't want to be without my HD monday night football.


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Teeh_
> *I have an A-B switch installed for the digital RF input so this input can access digital cable and a rooftop antenna, but I haven't found a way to switch back and forth without having to rescan the channels each time whenever I change inputs.
> 
> 
> Please explain to me how you do this.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TH*



I'm sorry, I think I might have misspoke. I've been researching so many tv's and hd tuners, I think I was thinking of the LG tuner. But for some reason, I was thinking that someone in the old thread said this tv could do it. Unfortunately, I don't have time to look now, but you could do a search through that thread and see if anything comes up. I would test it at work, but all we have is a digital antenna, no digital cable to switch between.


----------



## Nylok

is there a way to fix the tilt in the service menu?


----------



## Grateful11

My first post. I'm seriously thinking about buying the 32" model tomorrow. I've searched and searched every where but I keep coming back to this unit. It will replace a 26" RCA Colortrak 2000 that is about 16 years old. It's been a great set with good sound because it has separate woofers and tweeters. The coax connector has a problem and we now have to tune through a VCR with the AV jacks. It will be passed down to our sons for their video games. Anyway I've read most of the threads on this unit and it sure sounds great. Has anyone bought the extended warranty available online only from WM? It's $40.52 for 3 years, sounds cheap enough. Boy buying a TV used to be simple but that's not the case anymore. Are there any other units near the price and size that I should consider?

Thanks,

Grateful11

PS: Can't post a link here to the warranty because I haven't made enough postings yet.


----------



## sjshaw




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Grateful11_
> *Boy buying a TV used to be simple but that's not the case anymore.*



You ain't kiddin. Good luck with your purchase. I did not buy the extended warranty because my AmEx doubled the standard 1 year, but other people have posted in this thread about whether it's a good move or not. Search this thread and the other thread for "warranty" and see if you find useful info.


----------



## sjshaw

Update: ReplayTV issue fixed. I just run the cable from the wall to my RTV. If I want to record scrambled channels, I change input to S-Video in from my STB, but that has several disadvantages. I am just going to get another STB for input to my RTV so I can record all my channels (except HD, which I have no need to record on my RTV anyway.


Now I'm going to try hooking up the external antenna. This should be interesting.


----------



## drbs

My sincere thanks to oryan_dunn and n2lak for your very helpful responses to my posting concerning volume problems with my parents' HT32744. We made the adjustments per your recommendations and all is well! I can't begin to tell you how excited my parents are.


----------



## Grateful11

Well we found one and got it hooked up just in time to see LOTR on WB in HD!!! I've got about 70-80% signal. I must say I'm very impressed. My wife is ecstatic. She can't wait to see Aragorn in HD. I can tell we have a slight geometry problem, the picture is slightly concave at the top and bottom. Is this going to be hard to adjust. Also the sound isn't quite up to DVD sound, may just be my settings, but I'm not sure. It connected to a Teac surround sound receiver running 2 channel to 2 large Klipsch speakers. We uncrated it at 7:45 and had it going by 8:05. I noticed the commercials are in a smaller 4:3 box is this normal? Sorry for all the questions, we're all very excited! Also our old roof antenna actually turned with the rotor that has been used in years and years.

Grateful11


PS: Just wait until I have time to tell you what we had to go through to find one.


----------



## sjshaw

Grateful11:


From what I understand, the commercials are in 4:3 format because they are not broadcast in HD like the shows, it's normal for them to be smaller.


----------



## jamesd3rd

Does anyone know who makes the picture tube for the 30" Sanyo Widescreen??


----------



## BlackwaterStout

I'm loving my set as well. My only issue so far is a slight geometry problem. My entire screen seems to be rotated counterclockwise about 1 degree asimuth. I didn't notice it until I spent sat and sunday watching football in high def. The score tickers on bottom of the screen are great indicators for screen geometry.


I haven't messed with the service menu yet, but does anyone know the adjustment that will rotate my screen clockwise a tick?


Everything would be peachy if I could only get my cable signal fixed. My ABCHD and NBCHD are weak signaled. Everything else is rock solid.


----------



## gordita

can someone post/email me pics of a 30"WS showing a SD programming while the owner has a zoom feature (basically, I want to see how SD without black bars looks on this sanyo). ALL the walmarts that i have visited, none of them have the tv remote that I could tinker with and hence, I have no idea how SD will look on this screen. When I ask the walmart employees for the remote, they say they don't keep them since they walk-out pretty soon......









thanks


----------



## ray50

My programable remote worked well with my 32" sanyo however I would like to change some things. Are the remote codes in the service manual?? Does anyone know what they are? (can't get my remote's 'up' and 'down' to work in the TV's menus)


----------



## DJTommyR

coomarlin, a lot of people on the board have the same rotation problem, but call it different things. Generally from what I've read and observed, you can't fix this yourself.


Of course, if I'm wrong, I would love for someone to say so and prove otherwise! Please!


Ever since I've noticed it--what I call a tilt problem--I have also seen it on sets at friends' homes, all the way up to high-end monitors at the television station where I work. Until I owned this set, I never noticed or cared.


I've heard it's either magnetic interference or something to do with the earth. Whatver it is, it's annoying as heck, but apparently a fact of life, to a point. I think wide screens in general magnify the problem, as do crawls on the news.


The base of my set is hidden by a trim on my TV stand, so I boosted the "low" side of the set by a fraction of an inch. Not that this makes it less noticeable, but it evens things out.










Bottom line, if that's the way it is, and not "a Sanyo thang," we still got a steal on an integrated HDTV.


----------



## Siege88

Hi,


I'm new here... Just purchased the HT30744 a few days ago from Wal*Mart. I read about the adjustments in the service menu for tilt, and tried to fix a problem with it (stupid, I know) but I think I may have screwed up some of the settings in there. The Reset button on the remote seems to only reset the regular menu settings back to default. Is there a way to reset the Service Menu settings to Factory Default?


I looked at the service manual, and tried to go through the list and put each setting back to what it lists, but this is tedious and I'm not sure if it'll fix everything I may have changed. Is there a way to reset the tv completely (service menu settings and all) back to factory default?


Thanx a lot


----------



## Peter_Klim




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gordita_
> *When I ask the walmart employees for the remote, they say they don't keep them since they walk-out pretty soon......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks*



So they throw it away?







They make alot of sense, huh?


Sounds like they are too lazy to get it for ya. I'm sure if you told them you wanted to buy it right there and then they would find it for ya...well, maybe not. They don't work on commission and it is Wal-mart.


But anyway, I don't have any means to send you a pic, but the zoom works realy well. sorry.


----------



## jtd555

I'm sold, thanks for info. Getting zoom installed in the am. And a Sanyo 30" tonight. Merry Christmas. Hope it hooks to DVI connector on back of new Dell I just got..Ati Radeon card I think. Any help with what capabilities I have now? Like maybe recording and burning dvd's through this new interface..I'm very new to dvd tech. thanks again.


----------



## bleh345

Bought the 30" WS a little over a month ago for $697 and just saw that they reduced it to $647. Would Wal-Mart refund me the difference or what is their policy on that?


----------



## Teeh

bleh345:

I took my receipt to the service desk on the 28th day after purchase. They did a return-repurchase on paper to refund $50 plus tax. This may be good for up to 90 days.

TH


----------



## cplbeirs

I bought my ht30744 last night at my local walmart got it home and set it up and holy Shazzbutt it looks better at home than it did at the store. the picture is great, and I am loving it. my only complaint is a slight geometery problem on the upper right side of the screen when in 4:3 mode but in 16:9 its not noticable.


However, if any of you all are in the milwaukee area try and stay away from the midtown walmart they are rude and incompetent, but they were the only ones in my area to have the TV so i was stuck.


----------



## upNdown




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jtd555_
> *I'm sold, thanks for info. Getting zoom installed in the am.*




You mean "Voom"?


----------



## finger11

Has anyone figured out a solution to the snow problem ???


This is the 3rd one I've bought, and this and the first have the snow and the 2nd one didn't have a picture at all.


I think I might just give up on this model and wait till something else comes along. It's so aggrivating lugging this up to my room and back to Walmart all the time !!!


----------



## pen25




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cplbeirs_
> *I bought my ht30744 last night at my local walmart got it home and set it up and holy Shazzbutt it looks better at home than it did at the store. the picture is great, and I am loving it. my only complaint is a slight geometery problem on the upper right side of the screen when in 4:3 mode but in 16:9 its not noticable.
> 
> 
> However, if any of you all are in the milwaukee area try and stay away from the midtown walmart they are rude and incompetent, but they were the only ones in my area to have the TV so i was stuck.*



call the store and speak with the store manager and let then know how you feel. if you dont feel like your being listened to call the 800 # trust me they will make things right and the store wont be the same


----------



## oryan_dunn

Yeah, a call to the 800 number usually gets things done. That goes fairly high up on the chain, and they don't like when people feel like they have to call, so they make things right.


----------



## cplbeirs

I talked to a manager and she got things fixed up for me, but this is not the first time I have had problems at this walmart.


----------



## BlackwaterStout

I've got a question about how to hook up certain components to the Sanyo. I bought a HTIB that is Dolby EX 6.1 and it has Optical sound input. Would it be best for me to hook all of my components to the TV (HD8000 STB via Component, DVD Via Component, and VCR via Composite) and then use the optical output on the TV and take it to the receiver's optical input?


----------



## 1nite

Has anyone used this remote control? I'm particularly interested in how it handles cycling through the inputs. Are there discrete codes available?


thx for any info


----------



## Teeh




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by coomarlin_
> *I've got a question about how to hook up certain components to the Sanyo. I bought a HTIB that is Dolby EX 6.1 and it has Optical sound input. Would it be best for me to hook all of my components to the TV (HD8000 STB via Component, DVD Via Component, and VCR via Composite) and then use the optical output on the TV and take it to the receiver's optical input?*



The Sanyo's optical audio output only plays audio received via its internal digital tuners. In other words, the optical audio jack outputs HDTV sounds only.


Any audio received through the Sanyo's analog L+R audio input jacks will output through the TV's speakers and its analog L+R output jacks, but not from the TV's optical audio jack.


If your HTIB has more than one digital audio input, run the DVD and STB directly to the HTIB's other digital audio inputs, otherwise you'll only be able to get analog audio via the TV.

TH


----------



## BlackwaterStout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Teeh_
> *The Sanyo's optical audio output only plays audio received via its internal digital tuners. In other words, the optical audio jack outputs HDTV sounds only.
> 
> 
> Any audio received through the Sanyo's analog L+R audio input jacks will output through the TV's speakers and its analog L+R output jacks, but not from the TV's optical audio jack.
> 
> 
> If your HTIB has more than one digital audio input, run the DVD and STB directly to the HTIB's other digital audio inputs, otherwise you'll only be able to get analog audio via the TV.
> 
> TH*



Thanks for the info. My receiver has 1 coax input and 1 optical input. Since the DVD player is integrated with the receiver there is nothing to hook up there. I can hook my STB into the Coax Input (I think my STB has both coax and optical outs), and I can hook the Sanyo's into my receivers optical input. Although I'm not sure I'm even going to use the Digital ATSC tuner any time soon. Will that work?


----------



## ZedX3

Ok guys, after reading through this entire thread (and the old one) I am still torn between this Sanyo and the Panasonic CT-30WC14 that Sams Club sells for $768. I will mostly be using this set for DVD's and Xbox, so a built in HD tuner is not that big of a deal, but it certainly would be nice.


The only things that concern me about the Sanyo is the Static problems, Xbox glitches, and is it true that this TV just up converts everything to 1080i??


I am going to be making a purchase pretty soon, so any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TrueDis

Can someone who's bought this give me the dimensions of the box that it comes in? I want to make sure it'll fit in my car before I drive all the way to Wal-Mart.


Also, if anyone in SoCal knows where they have them, I'd appreciate knowing because on the Sanyo site it says they have them at the Supercenters, and the only one around here is way out East by Lake Elsinore. Anyway, I figure I'll call regular Wal-Marts around here to see if they have them, but I figued I might as well ask before I do. Thanks 


EDIT: Anybody know if this will accept VGA into the HDMI input via a VGA-DVI adapter and then a DVI-HDMI adapter (crazy, I know, but I'm hooked on my Dreamcast VGA box)


----------



## Teeh

TrueDis:

The box for the 30" model is 39x27-1/2x27-1/2, width, depth, height.

TH


----------



## sjshaw

TrusDis:


People have mentioned that you can take the TV out of the box for transport home, if space is that tight. You don't need it to return the TV.


----------



## johnamus

anyone have the dimensions for the 32 inch.

Im contemplating making the transport in my Eclipse w/ hatchback open, white trash style.


----------



## BlackwaterStout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by johnamus_
> *anyone have the dimensions for the 32 inch.
> 
> Im contemplating making the transport in my Eclipse w/ hatchback open, white trash style.*



LOL. That might be a tough hall even for a hatchback.


----------



## Amigo-2k

size of 32" box:


HXWXL

31.5 x 27.5 x 39


----------



## niggenz

I picked up the Sanyo 30" WS about 2 weeks ago and held off on playing Xbox on it until Halo 2 came out yesterday. Luckily, I purchased a GC with RE Zero while I was at Wally World and it held me over till yesterday =).


So, what are the issues with the Xbox and the Sanyo 30" WS? I see no problem at all. Halo 2 is awesome on this baby. It has been the first time that I have been able to use the Xbox's ability to render an anamorphic image on any TV and it didn't dissappoint in the slightest. Simply put, great game made greater by being played on a great TV.


On a side note, since RE Zero is a fairly dark game, I do notice faint snow on the analog inputs. This seems to be a problem with all the units analog inputs. But is only noticible on my set in the darkest of screens. Not a deal breaker IMHO. Face it guys, this is a breakthru product. There is nothing like it in its price class on the market. Some hiccups will need to be accepted. It will be another 2 years before we get a comparable unit that has all the must have features of HDTV that this TV doesn't have at this price (native 720p support, perfect geometry, no video noise on analog inputs, etc).


In the meantime, $700 out the door is not very much to ask.


----------



## niggenz

Speaking of which, I think that the snow issue on the analog inputs is a result of the comb filter. Since the problem only occurs during the darkest of scenes or scene changes. Since I am feeding my unit only clean images from my game systems (GC, Xbox) and from my progressive scan Panasonic RP56 DVD player, I don't think there would be a need for comb filter.


Is there an option in the service menu to turn off the filter?


----------



## jamesd3rd

There's still nobody that can tell me who makes the picture tube for the 30" HDTV? Or does Sanyo manufacture their own?


The March issue of Consumer Reports that reviewed Audio/Video equipment shows Sanyo as having a low repair/problem rate. That could just mean that not as many people buy Sanyos or very few owners filled out the questionnaire.


But I would still like to know who makes the tubes.


----------



## finger11




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by niggenz_
> *Speaking of which, I think that the snow issue on the analog inputs is a result of the comb filter. Since the problem only occurs during the darkest of scenes or scene changes. Since I am feeding my unit only clean images from my game systems (GC, Xbox) and from my progressive scan Panasonic RP56 DVD player, I don't think there would be a need for comb filter.
> 
> 
> Is there an option in the service menu to turn off the filter?*



FYI: I think the people who are getting the snow on the analog are also getting it on the digital inputs also. I know I am getting snow on both kinds of inputs on the units I had/have (s-video/component)


----------



## Nylok

Just came back from Wal-Mart where they where playing a DVD (concert) split into 30 or so TVs and I compared the Sony KV27FS120 (analog 27'') and the Sanyo HT27744 (same as the 32'') and to my surprise the Sanyo was clearer than the Sony. I heard that an analog signal looked worst on an HDTV than on an analog TV. Now I bought the Sony 3 days ago, and I don't know if I should keep it or return it for the Sanyo (it's about 90$ difference). I find the color (silver finish) on the Sony to look better and they match my speakers more, but if the Sanyo is better quality, I'll go with that. I don't have HD yet (only analog cable for now) , but I do play alot of videogames and watch DVDs... So what should I do?


----------



## ZedX3




> Quote:
> _I don't have HD yet (only analog cable for now)[/b]
> _


_


This set has a built in HD tuner so as long a the stations in your area are broadcasting HD signals you should be able to pick them up with a $40 antenna










I'm going to pick this TV up tomorrow night hopefully and I will try to get a review in on it in the next few days. I will also take some PICTURES of the set. I love seeing actual pictures of peoples TV set ups, but I never saw a single one in the entire history of these Sanyo threads._


----------



## Nylok

Mind sending me the pictures when you get it ZED? also, I will wait for your review, I love reading reviews before just to make sure =). I live in Canada and don't know where to check to see if I could get some HD channels, if anyone knows let me know.


----------



## arich

As to the post about the comb filter causing "snow" problems, my understanding is if you use component, DVI, or even S-video inputs you are bypassing the comb filter. If this is so, then the comb filter is not the problem.


----------



## Grateful11




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by TrueDis_
> *Can someone who's bought this give me the dimensions of the box that it comes in? I want to make sure it'll fit in my car before I drive all the way to Wal-Mart.
> 
> 
> Also, if anyone in SoCal knows where they have them, I'd appreciate knowing because on the Sanyo site it says they have them at the Supercenters, and the only one around here is way out East by Lake Elsinore. Anyway, I figure I'll call regular Wal-Marts around here to see if they have them, but I figued I might as well ask before I do. Thanks
> 
> 
> EDIT: Anybody know if this will accept VGA into the HDMI input via a VGA-DVI adapter and then a DVI-HDMI adapter (crazy, I know, but I'm hooked on my Dreamcast VGA box)*



I know the box has to be laid on it's back to fit into an '04 Ford Explorer. It will go through the opening but it won't clear the ceiling where the 3rd row seat rises slightly. Also all seats had to be laid down. The box is very big and heavy. Try to have at least 3 people at home to help unload it. One thing that did fell out of the box when we rolled it over was a Sanyo DVD on setting up the set. I've read also every reply in this thread but I don't recall anyone mentioning it.

Grateful11


BTW: I'm even more impressed with the 32" set the more I mess with it. Some of the PBS shows in HD will blow you away! I've got a 12' 6" antenna to put up Sat. Yee Ha! Never thought I'd be excited about antennas again.


----------



## finger11

Ok, so I was watching a taped recording on my Tivo tonight, hooked up to my 30" through component (dvd/tivo toshiba model) and noticed the snow/static on the recording.


But what I mean is the snow/static was on the actual TV feed that the Tivo recorded. If I paused the playback, the snow/static paused too. And these were regular bright screens, not dark and the static was was *very* obvious. (The show was Drawn Together)


I have my cable line going into the Tivo, then the Tivo connected to the TV with component cables.


So why would the snow/static be in the cable line directly connected to the Tivo? It seems it's only been documented that the TV itself shows the snow/static on dark scenes/images on DVDs. Maybe this isn't a TV issue in itself? Could it be the bad power *and* cable lines in our houses (for the people who are also having this problem)??


















Can anyone that knows more about electronics explain this craziness???


Thanks...


BTW: For prospective buyers, the static isn't *that* noticable on DVD movies, but if the aspect ratio is 1:2.35 you will see it once the static/snow moves towards the top and then wraps back around towards the bottom of the screen, where the black bars will be.


----------



## ZedX3

That is very very odd....


Is all the coax cable in your house RG6??


----------



## ddenney

I just bought the HT32744. I have local digital cable (Cox) connected to the digital Antenna In. Nothing connected to the UHF/VHF/CATV connector, and the cable box/DVR is plugged into the Video 1 S-Video connector.


My problem is even after I run the initial set up (which finds nothing since nothing is connected to the UHF/VHF/CATV port, and get the "Digital Cable Search" to find all of the ClearQAM High Def channels, the Initial Setup scan comes up every time I power on the TV. Any idea how I can stop this or why it is doing it?


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by finger11_
> *Ok, so I was watching a taped recording on my Tivo tonight, hooked up to my 30" through component (dvd/tivo toshiba model) and noticed the snow/static on the recording.
> 
> 
> But what I mean is the snow/static was on the actual TV feed that the Tivo recorded. If I paused the playback, the snow/static paused too. And these were regular bright screens, not dark and the static was was *very* obvious. (The show was Drawn Together)
> 
> 
> I have my cable line going into the Tivo, then the Tivo connected to the TV with component cables.
> 
> 
> So why would the snow/static be in the cable line directly connected to the Tivo? It seems it's only been documented that the TV itself shows the snow/static on dark scenes/images on DVDs. Maybe this isn't a TV issue in itself? Could it be the bad power *and* cable lines in our houses (for the people who are also having this problem)??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone that knows more about electronics explain this craziness???
> 
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> 
> BTW: For prospective buyers, the static isn't *that* noticable on DVD movies, but if the aspect ratio is 1:2.35 you will see it once the static/snow moves towards the top and then wraps back around towards the bottom of the screen, where the black bars will be.*



I know with the cable company where I live, the first group of channels, 2-78 or so, are all analog, even if you get "digital" cable. So it is quite possible for the signal itself to have snow, and often times it does. Our cable company has a horrible picture on our local channels; some are ghosted worse than a rabbit ears would produce, but otherwise the picture is good (ie. no static). But that is definitly a cable dependent issue. To double check, get a small tv and hook it into the same coax that you have running to the Sanyo. If the small tv has the same static patterns etc., then it is a cable issue and not a tv issue. The rolling static that you describe on DVDs reminds me of what a ground loop problem would do, although I do not know if that is the cause of your problem.


Ryan


----------



## DJTommyR

Since a few of you have asked...


If a photo of my setup helps any of you picture how the 30" Sanyo would look in your own homes, then there you go. My photo editing programs wreak havoc on the wall when I try to make a decent file size, but you get the idea.


For what it's worth, that is a Sony TV stand circa 2001 designed to handle up to a standard 32" TV. I could not have asked for a better fit.


That antenna is the Zenith Silver Sensor, supposedly the best non-amplified UHF antenna you can buy. It worked better than others I tried, but it still can't beat cable service! So currently the antenna is just for show. Since this set is shorter than a standard TV, I needed to keep the antenna there to break up the red wall.


Believe it or not, I get compliments on the TV even when it's off! Forget LCD...there's still a lot to say about the form factor of direct-view!


----------



## DJTommyR

ddenney, the set may INSIST on looking for analog channels since nothing is connected there. Try plugging in an old antenna or move your cable over there, just once, and see if it will find at least one analog channel, then quit searching forever. Just an idea.


----------



## Nylok

there is one left at my Wal-Mart, but the box is pretty beat up, should I worry about that? Can it affect the TV?


----------



## Nylok

I don't think there are any available HD channels in Canada using the over the air antena.


----------



## finger11




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
> *The rolling static that you describe on DVDs reminds me of what a ground loop problem would do, although I do not know if that is the cause of your problem.
> 
> *



FYI: It is the *same exact* type of rolling static/snow that I got on the TIvo recording that some of us are getting on the analog/component inputs (ie. DVDs). That's why I'm confused.


One interesting fact is that I think the snow/static on the recording started once I had the TV on. What I mean is this:


I was recording on Tivo from 10-11pm. I started watching the 10-1030 recording at about 1045, and to tell you the truth about 15 mins into the 1030-1100 recording the static/snow was on the recording. Very weird...


Edit: Yea, like I mentioned it's the exact same kind of rolling static a lot of us are getting with this TV, so I've never noticed it on any other TV in this room before. Somehow the TV's static issue is also interferring with Tivo recordings







... yea, I got nothin.


----------



## johnamus

seeing as how this set barely fits in an explorer, theres no way eclipse will handle this beast.


Does anyone know what home depot's policy is regarding their pick up trucks?


I saw a few in their parking lot for customer use. I wouldnt mind paying them a few bucks for use of the truck. My other option is renting a Uhaul, but that just seems like overkill. Why does everyone I know have to own a japanese car


----------



## Amigo-2k

You can rent a Home Depot truck by the hour. Before you do this get the wallyworld kids to get the TV down or out of the back room. I know when I bought mine it took them 1.5 hours to get the tv out of the back. They kept asking me. Do you really want it? Because it is really burried.

-Ryan


----------



## ZedX3

I was at home depot the other night and I think I remember seeing "$24 per hour" on the side of the trucks.


----------



## gordita




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by johnamus_
> *seeing as how this set barely fits in an explorer, theres no way eclipse will handle this beast.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what home depot's policy is regarding their pick up trucks?
> 
> 
> I saw a few in their parking lot for customer use. I wouldnt mind paying them a few bucks for use of the truck. My other option is renting a Uhaul, but that just seems like overkill. Why does everyone I know have to own a japanese car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you could always take the TV out of the box at wallyworld, put the tv on the passenger seat (vertically) and then collapse the box and put it in your trunk.


----------



## niggenz

So regarding the snow. I dont get the snow on the NTSC or ATSC/QAM tuner inputs. I only get the snow on the analog inputs. And it is only appears on dark screens. When a scene brightens up, the snow is gone.


Question is this a problem with ground looping? Has anyone successfully resolved this?


----------



## cplbeirs

hi all still loving my tv. I have my xbox hooked up to component 3 and I set up the xbox to output 480i 480p 720p and 1080i, and set the tv type for video to widescreen, now when i play halo 2 as with any other game it runs in 4:3 mode(pillarbox) is that standard, and when I blow the image up to full screen it cuts off some of the image is it espcially on the left side it seems. is that how it is supposed to work?


wow 1.5 hours to get the TV it took them like 45 minutes at mine, and that was becasue they kept confusing it with a phillips 30"


----------



## finger11




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by niggenz_
> *So regarding the snow. I dont get the snow on the NTSC or ATSC/QAM tuner inputs. I only get the snow on the analog inputs. And it is only appears on dark screens. When a scene brightens up, the snow is gone.
> 
> 
> Question is this a problem with ground looping? Has anyone successfully resolved this?*



have you tried the component/dvi inputs? also if you have a dvd player hooked w/ component/dvi play a 1:2.35 movie and see if the snow moves towards the top and wraps around the bottom of the black bars...


----------



## niggenz

The snow appears as faint band about 1/3 of the way up the bottom of the screen. It only appears in full black or almost full black scenes/screens. As for component, yes I have tried it. Again, it appears only on the analog inputs, which is what component is. Currently I have a GC hooked to video 1, prog scan panasonic DVD player hooked up to component 3, and the Xbox hooked up via component on component 3. No HDMI->DVI cable yet, so I can't hook it up to the PC just yet. When playing the GC window-boxed, as a scene fades to black, the snow appears even onto the window box area. Same for DVD when watching 4x3 material.


If this is common, than I can accept it, as it isn't really that big of a deal. But if there are units out there that do not exhibit this behavior, I will be more than willing to return it to Wally World.


-niggenz


----------



## Teeh

There were earlier posts concerning a situation that is best evidenced while displaying a bright white test pattern across the screen; where the left side of the screen shows the pattern with a blueish tint, the central area as near white and the right side with a yellowish tint. In a presumably severe case, a member had a Sanyo tech to take a look and it was quickly determined that the picture tube was defective and was to be replaced.


In my case, the 30" set has a faint yellowish-brown 3-inch wide vertical bar that appears in any bright white display and that runs from about an inch from the bottom upward to about 2/3 screen height and reaches rightwards to about an inch from the right edge of the screen. I noticed this when I got the set over a month ago and while displaying test patterns for tweaking the set. My set displays these even when the contrast bar is less than 1/4 from the left when a 90-100 IRE pattern is displayed, but it worsens if the contrast is set higher. After I finished tweaking the set and started enjoying it, I can't help but notice any bright white object displayed near the right side is yellowish-brown. It's beginning to bother me more and more. If you can't see this, please don't look for it!! Else, you won't be as happy again!!


Other members have reported that magnetic interference from nearby speakers or in-wall wiring or fixtures may be the cause, but I've eliminated these. Also, I don't recall anyone positively identifying these as actual causes.


I've had two other HDTVs this year and returned them for other reasons, but I'm positive that they had much better color uniformity than this TV. Whereas I don't expect any type of video display to be completely uniform in color throughout its area, I'd like to know how my Sanyo HT30744 stacks up against other HT30744s. Actually, looking very closely at a full-screen 100 IRE test pattern (DVE), the yellowing continues to almost the center of the screen, where a much fainter bluing takes over and slightly intensifies toward the left edge of the screen, but the bluing doesn't bother me at all, yet.


If anyone has had the same problem and has found a cure, please let me know.

TH


----------



## Amigo-2k

 Photo of My tv


----------



## upNdown




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gordita_
> *you could always take the TV out of the box at wallyworld, put the tv on the passenger seat (vertically) and then collapse the box and put it in your trunk.*



True, but you better have a couple of people to help you. It's not just the size, its the weight. The 32 inch set weight close to 150 lbs. Me and my father had enough trouble just getting it into the entertainment center - I can't imagine trying to stuff it in the passenger seat of anything.


My opinion is that if you try to get this TV into anything besides a pickup truck or full size cargo van, you're crazy. As noted before, Home Depot rents trucks for abotu $20 per hour. Save yourself a headache and do that. This thing is so big and heavy that once we got the box out of the truck, we decided the best way to get it into the house was to roll the box end over end. Worked fine.


Oh, and my 32 inch set did not come with any setup DVD as another poster mentioned.


----------



## TrueDis

Sorry to post this again, I fear that it got lost by editing it into my previous post:


Anybody know if this will accept VGA into the HDMI input via a VGA-DVI adapter and then a DVI-HDMI adapter (crazy, I know, but I'm hooked on my Dreamcast VGA box)


Also, if anyone in SoCal knows which Wal-Marts have them, I'd appreciate knowing because on the Sanyo site it says they have them at the Supercenters, and the only one around here is way out East by Lake Elsinore. Anyway, I guess I'll call regular Wal-Marts around here to see if they have them, but I figued I might as well ask before I do. Thanks


----------



## feltted

I found mine at the walmart in the city of Orange. This is in central Orange County off the 55 freeway.


----------



## DJTommyR

The 30" is also a big, heavy sucker, box or not. It does fit into an Xterra, but it's definitely a two person job to lift or carry it, no way around that.


If this inspires you, it CAN be carried up a flight of stairs in the box with minimal injuries.


Once you get it out of the box, you will notice--you've been warned--that this set is EXTREMELY front-heavy!


I made a deal with a friend to help me carry it up and put it on the stand, and I would sell him my old set at a huge loss for his trouble. We got the old one out and new one in, and I helped him set up my old TV as well. Fair enough deal for everyone.


----------



## Peter_Klim




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by upNdown_
> *As noted before, Home Depot rents trucks for abotu $20 per hour. .*



An Hour??? That's insance.


But if the store is close, rent a small pickup type U-haul truck by the day- $20 (plus it's 99 cents a mile).

http://reservations.uhaul.com/


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DJTommyR_
> *-you've been warned--that this set is EXTREMELY front-heavy!*



Pretty much every CRT is front heavy. If you start with that knowledge, then planning on how to move the set will be easier. Almost all TV boxes have the front labeled on the top and front/sides. While on the subject of tv weight, at work i've found that many people think that plasma tv's must be really light to be able to hang them on the wall. Most are supprised to learn that they are infact relatively heavy, given their size. A plasma 42" with a wall mount kit can easily weight over 125lbs.


----------



## Nylok

If anyone could help me out quickly.. I need to know if anyone fixed the Xbox and green lines problem yet? What about the tilt correction? I want to buy this TV but need to know about this first since I will be using it mainly for Xbox, DVDs (PS2) and regular cable? Is this TV good for my needs or should I stick to analog?


----------



## Ev01vEd

I hooked up an antenna to get the local HDTV channels. I am able to get ABC, FOX, and UPN.


However I can't pick up NBC and CBS. My other HDTV picks these channels up fine and I know what the channel number is.


The Sanyo only seems to let you search and list the channels it finds. You cant enter the channel like 3-1. There also is no ( - dash ) button.



How can I enter a digital channel number manually so I can adjust the signal strength?


Thanks.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Unfortunately, I think there is no way to do that. It is a shortcomming of the tv.


----------



## mrpergo

To manually enter a channel number make sure your on digital channel input then just punch in the first two numbers or first number depending on the station. If you want channel 33.1 enter 33 and it will go to 33.1 ect.

you have to use the up & down channel to get the sub stations.(33.2 or 33.3)

Also works the same on analog or other inputs.


----------



## Benjamin.D

Can the 32' zoom in on HD (or Digital signals) without losing resolution? Not that I'm going to crop HD, of course, but for windowboxed SD programming.


Ben


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mrpergo_
> *To manually enter a channel number make sure your on digital channel input then just punch in the first two numbers or first number depending on the station. If you want channel 33.1 enter 33 and it will go to 33.1 ect.
> 
> you have to use the up & down channel to get the sub stations.(33.2 or 33.3)
> 
> Also works the same on analog or other inputs.*



That will work if the channel is already in the digital channel list, but if the channel was to week to find, then when you punch in that number, it will just jump to the nearest channel in the database. If this is not how yours works and it allows you to enter in a channel number on the digital tuner that isn't in the digital channel list, then you must have a newer version of the software or something. And if that is the case, I wonder if there is anyway sanyo could give updates?


----------



## Parak




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cplbeirs_
> *hi all still loving my tv. I have my xbox hooked up to component 3 and I set up the xbox to output 480i 480p 720p and 1080i, and set the tv type for video to widescreen, now when i play halo 2 as with any other game it runs in 4:3 mode(pillarbox) is that standard, and when I blow the image up to full screen it cuts off some of the image is it espcially on the left side it seems. is that how it is supposed to work?*



That appears to be a Halo 2 issue: link


----------



## Nylok

"4. What Digital resolution will my television display?

It will display 480i /480p / 720p / 1080i depending on the broadcasting station. Press the INFO key on the remote control to determine the resolution being received."


LINK :

http://www.sanyo.com/entertainment/t...igitaltv.cfm#4 


does this mean these TVs can display 720p?


----------



## johnamus

Yeah

It will accept a 720p signal and convert it to 1080i.

You wont see a true 720p signal on this set, but from my understanding the 1080i that it converts to is visually similar.


----------



## ZedX3

Well after looking at the Sanyo 30' at Wall-Mart the on Thursday night, I decided NOT to buy this TV.


This set as some serious geometry issues. I also went to check out the "static on component inputs" and sure enough, the static was there.


So after reading about all the little glitches the Sano has, on Friday I purchased a Sony KV-30HS420 instead. I got a great deal on it (list is $999 and I purchased it for $855 with coupons/sale price)


I think the Sanyo is and OK TV and a great value, but it just does not compare to the Sony performance wise.


----------



## tgray2k

What I am picking up on are four things:


1. These units apparently have "geometry issues". In other words, the yoke on the back of their CRT has become twisted. This typically happens when a big screen is being MOVED incorrectly (set down too hard). For example, someone posted this and the blood drained out of my head:


"This thing is so big and heavy that once we got the box out of the truck, we decided the best way to get it into the house was to roll the box end over end."


I would assume that the stockers at Walmart and some of the other people here reporting "geometry issues" are equally ignorant of how big-screen CRTs are designed. The only way to correct this after the yoke has been shifted like that is to call a TV repairman to come out and re-align the 50kVA coil.


2. Many people here seem unaware that 720p is not designed to be displayed on any CRT-based device. A CRT is inherently an analog device, unlike LCD. A CRT's electron guns are sweeping from left to right, from top to bottom at a fixed frequency and this process simply cannot handle 720p very efficiently, regardless of vendor. LCDs are ideal for 720p. Plasma and DLP are hybrid analog/digital technologies that may or may not properly handle 720p, depending on how they are implemented. Of course the problem with LCDs is that they typically can't show black very well (because they are backlit) and the problem with Plasma is that they burn out after 50,000 hours ($6/hr to watch TV!) and DLP is still rather expensive.


3. Many people here have reported picture quality symptoms that could be attributable to poor RF (radio frequency) shielding and cheap component-video connectors. This seems all too typical of Chinese produced products.


4. The on-board software on this unit apparently does not let people channel-surf with some of the channels coming from the Over The Air (OTA) digital tuner and others being assigned to the Coaxial analog tuner. What's the point of a TV that does not let you channel-surf properly? Apparently Sanyo's customers are forced to enter OTA digital mode to view digital channels and enter Coaxial analog mode to view their standard CATV channels (sort of the way Microsoft thinks vs. the way Apple thinks). One solution would be to use an external digital tuner (perhaps from cable, satellite or USDTV.com), but the problems of (3) come about.


Thus, in the end, buying this TV is like lighting $300-$500 on fire. For $300-$500 less, you can get a 36" analog TV, probably made in the same Chinese factory. If you really want HD, there is an HDTV card for your PC (or an external HD-tuner) that costs $200 and there are LCD/DLP-based projectors for under $1000 now. In the end, consider that Social Security will be bankrupt soon and you must have 15 times your annual earnings saved before retirement or you will lose your freedom (or worse). Are you going to look back and remember the days when you were buying "wanna-be" Chinese HDTVs and blowing big bucks on expensive cables? If you can't afford a real (LCD-based) HDTV, stay analog and send $20 of the difference to your local food bank (before 11/24) and put that other $280-$480 into your Roth IRA (or toward opening one). I put this financial stuff in my post because this is apparently a Walmart-only product that appears to sacrifice quality for price, a hallmark of Walmart merchandise. If you are buying staples (clothing, consumables, etc..), it may be acceptable to sacrifice quality for price, but for big ticket items such as HDTVs, home appliances, furniture, sports equipment, auto parts, etc.. you will usually wind up losing in the end.


----------



## orion7144

I think that last post is a bunch of BS!


This is the best bang for your buck 

As I sit here typing this after just watching my first NFL game on HDTV Fox and not seeing any problems I know I got a bargain. My Sanyo is NOT my main TV, it is a master bedroom TV. So this will tide me over till my 5 year old Sony 61" dies (than it is DLP time).



So all you people out there that are hesitant about this TV and are on a limited budget My recommendation is go for it.


Back to my heavenly HDTV viewing.


BTW I do have an HTPC that has one of those fancy HDTV cards. Well lets just say it is not being used on the Sanyo since I can pick up more channels without it.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Recognize tgray2k's thread for what it is, troll bait, and read it with that mindset. It will make more sense that way. Some things he said are true, others are plain wrong. I'd write up a longer response, but I've got much to much homework tonight to do that.


----------



## orion7144

Back on topic, as I stated in my last post I am in HDTV heaven since yesterday.


I picked up my 32" yesterday and me and my 125lb wife were able to lift it onto our stand without much trouble (shoot its only 150lbs). I was able to unloaded it from my SUV onto a skateboard and wheel it to the front door then it was just pushing it to its location to be unboxed.


Sure channel surfing takes a little getting used to but once you figure out some shortcuts its like any other thing you get new and have to figure it out.


There is no other TV I would have bought +/- $200 that can compare to this.


I have hooked up the kids Xbox and did not see any problems (It is one of the first ones made).


A note on the Wallmart policy for these TV's.

1. Yes it has the 90 satisfaction guaranty

2. Yes it has a 1 year warranty through Wallmart, However after the 90 days Walmart will send the TV out for repair and you pick it up when it is fixed. The manager where I bought it said more than likely they would just give me credit towards a new one than deal with the repair but said that would be a store to store decision.


----------



## orion7144




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
> *Recognize tgray2k's thread for what it is, troll bait, and read it with that mindset. It will make more sense that way. Some things he said are true, others are plain wrong. I'd write up a longer response, but I've got much to much homework tonight to do that.*



Shoot if would not have been so pissed I would have seen that he only had 1 post and that was it. I wouldn't have wasted my time.


----------



## finger11

Another note on the static. It now only sometimes shows on the component inputs *and* on analog TV channels. When it does show on the analog cable tv stations; only on some stations will the static/snow show up (hooked up another tv to the line and it was fine). Very weird still.


----------



## upNdown




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tgray2k_
> *What I am picking up on are four things:
> 
> 
> 1. These units apparently have "geometry issues". In other words, the yoke on the back of their CRT has become twisted. This typically happens when a big screen is being MOVED incorrectly (set down too hard). For example, someone posted this and the blood drained out of my head:
> 
> 
> "This thing is so big and heavy that once we got the box out of the truck, we decided the best way to get it into the house was to roll the box end over end."
> 
> 
> I put this financial stuff in my post because this is apparently a Walmart-only product that appears to sacrifice quality for price, a hallmark of Walmart merchandise.*




That was me Tgray2k. I rolled my TV. Is the blood draining from your head again? Don't go losing any sleep on my account. My 32" has no noticible geometry issues. I doubt it has perfect geometry, but it is my TV, and since I don't notice any problems - then are no problems.


As far as Walmart merchandise goes, I can only speak to this TV, as I usually don't buy anything at Wallmart. Clearly, compromises have to be made for an HDTV to be sold at this pricepoint. As far as I can tell, these compromises have been made at the expense of FEATURES, not QUALITY. And for my money, these compromises are just fine.


----------



## BuddTX

I "very carefully" rolled my TV, still in the box, and it came out fine.


People reading this forum that are still shopping, remember this:


The BEST PRODUCT in the world (whatever it is) , will have some site on the internet where people hate it, and the WORST product in the world, you can find some people that absolutely love it, so remember this when evaluating and researching your purchase.


I have been very happy with mine, and plan to purchase a 50 inch plasma in the next year or so, and will move this TV to the bedroom.


----------



## ksoutheard

hey guys great job on these tv's ....i decided to get the 30" widescreen & and loving it so far. but i have a question


ive my ps2 on video 1 and hooked up through s-video cable...ive set it up for the 16:9 screen but when i play a dvd movie its not covering the whole screen and i was wandering if theirs anything that im missing.


thanx for any help you can give


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ksoutheard_
> *hey guys great job on these tv's ....i decided to get the 30" widescreen & and loving it so far. but i have a question
> 
> 
> ive my ps2 on video 1 and hooked up through s-video cable...ive set it up for the 16:9 screen but when i play a dvd movie its not covering the whole screen and i was wandering if theirs anything that im missing.
> 
> 
> thanx for any help you can give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That setting is only for games on the ps2. You have to put in a dvd movie, start the movie and then press stop. Now push the select key on the remote to bring up the dvd settings, then go to "setup" then to video. In there there is a setting for tv type. Set this to 16:9 and you should be good to go.


----------



## ksoutheard

ok i made it to where the 4:3 is on the menu but i hit every button on the remote and it wont bring up the 16:9 option ...anything else i should do to bring up the 16:9 option?



thanx alot again lol


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ksoutheard_
> *ok i made it to where the 4:3 is on the menu but i hit every button on the remote and it wont bring up the 16:9 option ...anything else i should do to bring up the 16:9 option?
> 
> 
> 
> thanx alot again lol*



Its squirly. You need to put in a movie and start the actual movie, then press stop, so that you get a black screen. From there, press select then "setup" then video. The option should be unlocked and be changeable (if it is in white, then it is locked; blue means that you can select it and change it). Then to make sure the change stays, you have to eject the disk first, then turn it off. It took me a while to figure out how to change it the first time i needed to.


----------



## ksoutheard

ok ive got it changed to 16:9 but the movies still arent filling up the whole screen










got anymore help? lol


----------



## oryan_dunn

Make sure you have your tv set to full and the dvd is an anamorphic widescreen (Enhanced 16:9)


----------



## Ev01vEd

I just got the 32" and only have a geometry problem. I run everything through the component input. When in component mode, the whole picture is slightly off to the left, meaning there is a black space down the right side of the screen.


Also at the top, right corner it curves in slightly.


When in HD digital mode with a OTA antenna there are no problems, the picture is centered.


I've read that you can fix problems like this in the service mode, but from what I've read you need to be in analog mode to access it.


Will it change the picture alignment in component mode or just for analog viewing?


Thanks all!


----------



## petem23

Went to 3 Walmarts called another 10. Not 1 30 incher in the city of Orlando.


----------



## aphex




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by petem23_
> *Went to 3 Walmarts called another 10. Not 1 30 incher in the city of Orlando.*



If you dont mind a 2-3 hour drive (depending on traffic on crap ass I-4), the Walmart down the street from me in Sarasota has one in stock (I called the other day)


----------



## tomtnt

What the hell are you talkinga about? Do you realize that 50,000 hours = 8 hours each day, for 365 days a year for about 18 years???


how do you figure $6/hr??? you buying a plasma that cost $300,000??


sorry for the off topic post.


back on topic- i hooked up the 30" sanyo to my HTPC running a radeon 9600 LE - it drives the set at 1920x1080i with a bit of overscan, but works great.. I use zoomplayer for DVD and scale it appropriately to fix the overscan. The dvd scaled to 1080i is awesome. I also use it to watch recorded HDTV from my fusion card on another computer. AGain, works great - beautiful running 1080i


I'm sorta torn now though - this set is a great deal but I'm seduced by the cool plasma and LCD screens available - not sure if I'm going to keep my sanyo. plus, it's fricken heavy as hell





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tgray2k_
> 
> 
> and the problem with Plasma is that they burn out after 50,000 hours ($6/hr to watch TV!)
> 
> 
> [/b]


----------



## civicgsir

OK, i have been reading as many of the post as i can on this box, but man there is alot.

maybe it has been covered, but i can't read 30+ pages to see, so i'll just ask.

i'm have been eyeballing this box for short time now, I have been to my local Wal-mart to see it. they have the Sanyo & the Philips 30" 30PW850H sitting right next to each other. i have to be honest, as they have them sitting in the store, the Philips looks way better. i know that you still have to buy additional equipment to get a HDTV signal from the Philips, which Wal-Mart did already for their display units. so both of them are running on HDTV signal.

they didn't have batteries in the remote to do any adjustments on the TV, but is the Sanyo that bad out-of-the-box? it didn't look very good at all next to the Philips. the Philips image is alot softer & very, very crisp compared to the Sanyo's.

I assume no adjustments had been made on either TV, as it is Wal-mart afterall.

i know the Philips is more money, but the picture was awesome on it, even in the Wal-Mart TV department.


so my question is i guess, can the Sanyo be tuned to the quality of the Philips? or is the Philips maybe a little better TV?


i never really considered myself a huge Sanyo fan, but my current bedroom TV is a 27" Sanyo that i have had since 1990-91 & it still has a great picture & works like a champ. so, from this experience, i have found myself respecting the brand.


----------



## BlackwaterStout

The Philips is $50 more expensive. I truthfully haven't seen the philips in person but with the exception of a slight geometry problem I'm completely happy with my 30 Inch Sanyo. The picture is fantatic and everyone who has seen it so far is very impressed. If I had it over to do again I might consider the Philips. As it stands right now I don't use the built in tuner on my Sanyo so it's kind of a wasted feature for me right now. Not saying I won't use it down the road, but I live too far to get OTA reception. IF you don't plan on getting OTA digitals the Philips might be your better choice. Especially if you like the picture better. I'm positive that the image you saw on the Sanyo was not optimized and could probably easily be improved upon. But for only $50 more you might be happier with the Philips.


----------



## cplbeirs




> Quote:
> I have been to my local Wal-mart to see it. they have the Sanyo & the Philips 30" 30PW850H sitting right next to each other. i have to be honest, as they have them sitting in the store, the Philips looks way better.



At my local walmart they have the phillips and sanyo next to each other as well, but from my perspective the sanyo seems to have the better picture. the phillips set has some geometery problems, and I am sure that they have not been adjusted by store personell I have had my sanyo for a week now and it is a great TV with out any problems


----------



## Ev01vEd

Can anyone please send me their full service menu configuration for the 32" model?


I would like to just set it back to the defaults and adjust from there. Too bad you can't just reset them to defaults in the menu.


Also I'm having a tilt issue, on channels with scrolling on the bottom the left side is lower than the right. I find it very annoying. Can this be fixed in the service menu? I could not find it there, if not this is probably going back.



Thanks!


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Ev01vEd_
> *Can anyone please send me their full service menu configuration for the 32" model?
> 
> 
> I would like to just set it back to the defaults and adjust from there. Too bad you can't just reset them to defaults in the menu.
> 
> 
> Also I'm having a tilt issue, on channels with scrolling on the bottom the left side is lower than the right. I find it very annoying. Can this be fixed in the service menu? I could not find it there, if not this is probably going back.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!*



Your TV's initial values won't necessarily match anybody else's initial setup as SOME may have been adjusted at the factory. The initial defaults for the 30" model were posted in June by Ryan - http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...LS#post3938148 

Download the zip to extract the .xls spreadsheet. If you don't have Excel, Msft has free "Readers" available for download. I used his spreadsheet and added my own settings for a pair of HT32744s and found few differences:

Hex Ryan 32744#1 32744#2

045 32 32 22

082 14 16 16

088 12 10 10

0B0 00 B7 B7

0B1 00 88 88

0B4 00 01 01

0B8 00 C9 C9

0B9 00 01 01

0BA 00 F0 F0

0BB 00 03 03

0BC 00 4C 4C

0BD 00 8C 8C

0BE 00 B7 B7

0BF 00 4C 4C

0C0 00 C0 C0

0C1 00 B7 B7


106 80 A0 90

108 94 A4 88

109 4E 56 76

10A B8 88 88

10B 1D 5D 5D

10C 35 75 75

116 5E 5E 68 56 6A

117 64 64 4C 6C 58

118 63 76 78 54 76

119 74 54 50 48

11B 80 9C A8 98

11C 78 A8 98 A8

11D 65 61 55

11E 89 91 A9 A9

11F 7D 81 81

120 88 7C 7C

126 89 76 76

173 FF 03 03

174 FE FF FF

178 FE 02 02

179 FB FE FE

17A F9 FE FE

I hope this will look reasonable once posted but if not, I can send the whole spreadsheet.


I adjusted a few things in the SM to make things square up without a whole lot of work. Most of the work was writing down all the settings before changing them - time well spent!!!


Making your 32" match either of mine could make your geometry worse, not better.


----------



## BlackwaterStout

Although I am happy with my set there is one other con I wanted to mention. I think it's retarded that the PAP funtion works the way it does. I see no earthly reason why we don't have the capacity to use any 2 inputs we wish for the PAP. The way the Sanyo is set up is that one of the PAP channels MUST be coming from the built-in ATSC digital tuner. For those of us that are not currently using the ATSC tuner we are out of luck. Why not let us use Component2 and Composite1, or HDMI and Component3, or Component2 and the NTSC tuner? (I'm sure you get my drift here).


From a technical standpoint I see no reason why they couldn't have done that. Unfortunately TV's are not like DVD's in that you can just download a firmware update and throw it on a CD-R to update the unit.


What are your thoughts on this? Has anyone found a way around this limitation?


----------



## ClaudeR

I realize the 32" is about equal to a 29.4" widescreen, but how does it handle the resolution? With the 30", I can see that you get the full 1080i in widescreen.


Does the 32" show 1080 lines in letterbox mode? I would think you only get a fraction of the lines, and the full height of the tube is 1080 lines.


Anyone know the real answer? Thanks.


----------



## 3 Piece

I got the 30 inch about 10 days ago and I am having a problem with vertical lines across the entire screen while watching DVDs. I guess lines is the term to use. It looks like the picture is sliced into a hundred thin sections. It seems to be the most pronounced on flesh and earth tones but is present on all colors. No picture problems with DirecTV (S-video) or VCR (composite).

I am using monster component cables hooked up to a Sanyo DWM-390 DVD player. I have this problem using progressive and interlaced on the DVD settings. I have used two different sets of component cables on both component hook ups. Sometimes the picture is clear, sometimes the lines come and go, and sometimes they are there throughout the entire movie.

Is this a product of this model's suspect component jacks or is the TV just screwed up? Or is this something that is normal with HDTV's and I, being a virgin to this new technology, am spending too much time focusing on it?Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.


----------



## upNdown




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ClaudeR_
> *I realize the 32" is about equal to a 29.4" widescreen, but how does it handle the resolution? With the 30", I can see that you get the full 1080i in widescreen.
> 
> 
> Does the 32" show 1080 lines in letterbox mode? I would think you only get a fraction of the lines, and the full height of the tube is 1080 lines.
> 
> 
> Anyone know the real answer? Thanks.*



From my experience with the 32", I'd say you DO get full resolution in letterbox mode. I don't know this for 100% certainty, but from what I see, it sure looks that way. What you don't get is good resolution when you zoom. If you zoom a letterbox or postage stamp to fill the screen, you can notice the drop in resolution. It isn't terrible or anything, but it is noticible.


----------



## orion7144




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by upNdown_
> *From my experience with the 32", I'd say you DO get full resolution in letterbox mode. I don't know this for 100% certainty, but from what I see, it sure looks that way. What you don't get is good resolution when you zoom. If you zoom a letterbox or postage stamp to fill the screen, you can notice the drop in resolution. It isn't terrible or anything, but it is noticible.*



This was one of the reasons I took the Phillips 30" back a moth or so ago. It was terrible at watching SD TV so when I bought this one the first thing I checked was the zoom and I did not notice the degridation as much as the Phillips.


----------



## upNdown

Here's a new question I haven't seen addressed in this thread. I'm running my Dish receiver to my Sanyo via a DVI/HDMI cable. Whenever I click the sanyo input to the HDMI input, I get a red message across the bottom of the screen saying something like


"For HDMI input, please Component 2 audio input"


or something like that. It only stays on the screen for about 2 seconds, then it goes away, but I'm getting annoyed with it. I'm presently running my audio via composite cables as instructed, and will soon be running it to a receiver via optical or coax, but I'm wondering if anybody else has seen this message or had success getting rid of it.


----------



## nnyx

i didn't see any posts about this anywhere. the 32in version is now on the walmart website.

a little confused about the rules so i wont post a link but if you search for HT32744 you'll find it.


----------



## upNdown




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nnyx_
> *i didn't see any posts about this anywhere. the 32in version is now on the walmart website.
> 
> a little confused about the rules so i wont post a link but if you search for HT32744 you'll find it.*



Nice to see. And I'll post the link:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...A3996%3A136937 


But as long as the shipping is $103, it really doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## n2lak




> _Originally posted by upNdown_
> 
> *Here's a new question I haven't seen addressed in this thread. I'm running my Dish receiver to my Sanyo via a DVI/HDMI cable. Whenever I click the sanyo input to the HDMI input, I get a red message across the bottom of the screen saying something like
> 
> 
> "For HDMI input, please Component 2 audio input"
> 
> 
> Component 3 actually - The HDMI input didn't detect any incoming audio, so it is suggesting sending audio to component 3 input if you want to hear audio through the built in speakers and/or feed Sanyo audio via the audio output jacks.
> 
> 
> Enjoy.*


----------



## somebody

I bought the HT32744 and like it so far.


One thing that annoys me the most is that you cannot manually

add off-the-air digital channels. You can only let the TV scan for digital

channels and if the signal strength is too low, you can never get that

channel. That makes it difficult to aim the antenna to peak the

signal strength when you are not even allowed to select a digital channel.

The normal analog channels do not have that restriction.


Anyways the real reason for this post is to ask if anyone else has seen

a component in "no blue" problem with the HT3x744 HDTV sets.

I have tried two different (non progressive scan) DVD players connected with component cables and can never get any blue displayed. The SVHS inputs from the same DVD players work fine. I looked at the Cb signal output

from the DVD player with a scope, and its voltage levels with reference

to ground and amplitude look way different than the Y or Cr signals.


My best guess is that both DVD players have bad component blue

output, but this seems unlikely.


When I move the blue cable to the red DVD output, then I do get

blue displayed on the set.


Any ideas ?


I posted to the online Sanyo service center

But don't get a useful response.


----------



## Budget_HT

Somebody:


I don't know about your specific DVD player(s), but invalid colors from component outputs of some DVD players result from the player being set for S-Video/composite output instead of component output. I have seen several inexpensive DVD players where this occurs. They have a menu/settings option somewhere where you select component on or off.


Hopefully your problem is as simple as this. I spent many hours one evening fighting this problem before I stumbled onto the menu screen where this setting choice was found. Of course, this never happens in the privacy of my home, but instead at a friend's house who asked for assistance in connecting equipment to their new HD-ready TV. What should have been a 30 minute exercise turned in to a long evening.


----------



## BlackAdam

Does anybody have experience using these two sets as computer monitors? If I end up slurging this Christmas, I've got to make sure the set is usable as a secondary monitor...


----------



## n2lak




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BlackAdam_
> *Does anybody have experience using these two sets as computer monitors? If I end up slurging this Christmas, I've got to make sure the set is usable as a secondary monitor...*



I have been experimenting with a PNY TI4200

64MB video card and the 32" Sanyo via HDMI. I'm not ready to use it as a second monitor because 720p is the best picture I can send to the Sanyo. Problem is with overscan even with Powerstrip (20%?). Doesn't make sense to to send 640 x 480 (S-video) to a HD set. I'll upgrade my card at some point and see how 1080i looks.


----------



## BlackAdam

My plan is to buy the 30" model and use it as a secondary computer monitor. My desk is less than 15' away from the TV stand, so I plan on getting a ~15' DVI cable w/HDMI-DVI adapter. I'm running a GeForce 6800GT so there shouldn't be any problem with not being able to run at high resolutions. Does anybody know if 1920x1080 is useable with these two?


----------



## Katana

I've had the 30" for a couple of weeks now and have a problem with the video signal getting cut off. It has happened while watching dvds through one of the component inputs and while watching digital cable through a composite input where the screen freezes for a second and then goes black with the "no signal" sign and finally it comes back. The audio isn't affected either, anyone know what's up with it?


----------



## ProjectZero

What is the best setting for powerstrip for the 32" model? Hell, not even best, just a resolution that would work fine.


----------



## n2lak




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ProjectZero_
> *What is the best setting for powerstrip for the 32" model? Hell, not even best, just a resolution that would work fine.*



Using a Gelfen DVI to HDMI cable:

1280 x 720p, 60Hz, 32 bit color

lots of overscan though


----------



## dgaulin

Just purchased the Sanyo HT32744. Looks good out of the box, but I seem to be having a problem with the remote. The remote will not operate any of the TV functions including on/off. I did program it for my cable box and DVD player ant it works fine for those. Any suggestions?


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dgaulin_
> *Just purchased the Sanyo HT32744. Looks good out of the box, but I seem to be having a problem with the remote. The remote will not operate any of the TV functions including on/off. I did program it for my cable box and DVD player ant it works fine for those. Any suggestions?*



Take the remote back to WalMart and verify that it powers on/off the Sanyo there. It sure sounds like the IR receiver in your TV doesn't work at all. Much easier to carry a remote than the TV and if it doesn't work the TV at the store, maybe you can get a replacement.


----------



## BlackwaterStout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dgaulin_
> *Just purchased the Sanyo HT32744. Looks good out of the box, but I seem to be having a problem with the remote. The remote will not operate any of the TV functions including on/off. I did program it for my cable box and DVD player ant it works fine for those. Any suggestions?*



Is it possible that maybe during the programming process you somehow screwed the remote up? Is there a way you can reset the remote back to it's default?


Did this occur only after programming your other equipment, or did it occur out of the box?


----------



## Bill1313

Try taking the batteries out of the remote because on other Sanyo remotes I've seen they lose all of the codes when you take the batteries out of them & it will set itself back to the way it came from the factory.


----------



## SHS

Ok here what I got Sanyo HT30744

nViidia GF 6800

DVI to HDMI cable (Monster 400 HDMI)

1177 x 662p, 60Hz, 32 bit color

The problem is the main windows screen dosen't fit rigth on the TV screen and if I try use 1280x720 I can even see the taskbar I post small picture of it what missing and on the rigth there no scoll bar at all on the left so you get what I saying seem cut off the left and rigth about 28 pix off on the screen so any one got some tip on fix this?.

So far the Sanyo looks good out of the box with HD tuner and S/Video to my dish but not so hot with PC as Monitor

Biggest problem is the blurr screen but not as bad S/Video maybe a tab bit better.

I was just wondering why don't manufacturer just build CRT more like PC monitor.

Thing I don't care much for 3x over price LCD which have one major dowside there poor viewing angle just like Large Screen TV.


----------



## n2lak




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by n2lak_
> *Using a Gelfen DVI to HDMI cable:
> 
> 1280 x 720p, 60Hz, 32 bit color
> 
> lots of overscan though*



Correction:

much less overscan when I changed the pixel shape from zoom to letterbox.

My mistake! maybe even 5% or less left to right. Unknown top to bottom, but I'll try to find out.


----------



## dgaulin

Thanks all,

I brought the remote back and recieved a new one. Thank god it worked and wasn't the TV. Another question to pose to the group however. Everything is hooked up, but I am receiveing a cable box error message whenever I turn on the TV. It reads "YOUR HDTV DOES NOT SUPPORT HDCP. PLEASE USE THE COMPONENT CONNECTION TO WATCH TV." My HD cable box is a scientific atlanta and I hooked through the DVI output and into the HDMI input on the back of my set. Should I hook it up using monster component jacks instead?


----------



## Benjamin.D

I just bought the 32' yesterday. When I look close at the TV while playing a DVD, I see gray wavy lines on the screen. Is this normal? It almost seems like interference. Also, the "Letter Box" mode is crooked slightly.


Ben


----------



## BlackwaterStout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Benjamin.D_
> *I just bought the 32' yesterday. When I look close at the TV while playing a DVD, I see gray wavy lines on the screen. Is this normal? It almost seems like interference. Also, the "Letter Box" mode is crooked slightly.
> 
> 
> Ben*



I noticed a similar occurance on my 30" while watching HD channels through my cable box. I haven't noticed it on my DVD. Both DVD and STB are connected via Component cables. SOmeone mentioned earlier that they thought the Component jacks on the back of the TV could be cheap quality. I thought maybe it was from my cable box since I was unable to duplicate it with my DVD player. Other option is that your cabling might be bad. I've tried both a Philips Component cable I bought at Wal Mart along with the component cable that came with the STB and both had the same problem.


----------



## Benjamin.D

How are DVD's supposed to look on the 32'? The quality seems pretty bad in some cases, and I'm wondering, is this the TV, or the actual quality of the DVD?


Ben


Good news!! I hooked my HD cable STB to the same Component input as the DVD Player. No wavy lines. It must be the DVD Player.


Ben


----------



## kjg6a

The HT30744 tv has a clear picture on DVDs (using Toshiba SD-5970) and 4 local HD PBS stations in DC.


However, I am having trouble getting BOTH digital stations and analog. When I plug the digital/uhf/vhf antenna into the analog TV input, I can get several local stations fairly well but no digital as expected. When I plug the antenna into the digital antenna in, I get absolutely no analog stations.


I've tried the menu to select antenna, and channel select, without any luck. (Tested a Philips and RadioShack indoor antennae.)


Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Benjamin.D




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kjg6a_
> *The HT30744 tv has a clear picture on DVDs (using Toshiba SD-5970) and 4 local HD PBS stations in DC.
> 
> 
> However, I am having trouble getting BOTH digital stations and analog. When I plug the digital/uhf/vhf antenna into the analog TV input, I can get several local stations fairly well but no digital as expected. When I plug the antenna into the digital antenna in, I get absolutely no analog stations.
> 
> 
> I've tried the menu to select antenna, and channel select, without any luck. (Tested a Philips and RadioShack indoor antennae.)
> 
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks.*



I believe the tuners are seperate. You may want to use a cable splitter.


BTW, the DVD trouble on my 32' was caused by the Brightness being pumped up too much.


Ben


----------



## BlackwaterStout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kjg6a_
> *The HT30744 tv has a clear picture on DVDs (using Toshiba SD-5970) and 4 local HD PBS stations in DC.
> 
> 
> However, I am having trouble getting BOTH digital stations and analog. When I plug the digital/uhf/vhf antenna into the analog TV input, I can get several local stations fairly well but no digital as expected. When I plug the antenna into the digital antenna in, I get absolutely no analog stations.
> 
> 
> I've tried the menu to select antenna, and channel select, without any luck. (Tested a Philips and RadioShack indoor antennae.)
> 
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks.*



You MUST use both. Get a splitter and run the cable into both inputs. Problem solved.


----------



## jawgee




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ProjectZero_
> *What is the best setting for powerstrip for the 32" model? Hell, not even best, just a resolution that would work fine.*



Why use Powerstrip? Using 800x600 or 1280x720, I can get a usable display on my 32" Sanyo HDTV using a DVI to HDMI cable without Powerstrip. I'm using a GeForce FX5200. I do get about 10-15% overscan, though. I use Meedio to compensate for overscan.


Thanks,

jawgee


----------



## obeck

How does the ATSC/QAM tuners in the Sanyo set compare to a standalone tuner like the LG 4200A???


----------



## Bedowyn

Forgive me for asking a question that I am sure has been covered more than once in this thread, but I am not finding a definintive answer.


Generally, what is the difference between these two models (besides the prices)... Am I gaining or losing anything by buying the 4:3 ratio ("square") tube?


Or, more specifically, if I do buy the HT32744 (square) TV, and then watch a letterbox presentation in HD (say 480p) am I going to "lose" any resolution to the black bars at the top and bottom?


In other words, does a 4:3 tv maintain the overall number of lines in a picture when showing a widescreen image? or does it convert that signal to a 4:3 signal (thereby having to use some of its screen lines to draw the black bars at the top and bottom?)


Thanks much in advance!


----------



## zx7ninja

Hello, Bedowyn. Good questions.


As far as I can tell, the 4:3 Sanyo models do support a feature, where you wil get full resolution in a letterbox presentation. Meaning, no, no lines wasted on the black bars.

Big plus there.










Also, the main advantage of the 32 over the 30 inch widescreen, is that both will have almost exactly the same size 16x9 image when watching widescreen movies (the difference is very very small) but the 32 will obviously have a much larger 4:3 area.


Personally, i'd get the 32 inch model. Same size for widescreen movies, and larger screen for console gaming. Can't lose for only 50 bucks more.


----------



## Grateful11

I believe it has been calculated out that you get 29.5" of 16:9 widescreen with the 32" vs. 30" on the 30" model, not much difference. We went for the 32" and don't regret it at all. It has a very, very slight pin cushion problem in letterbox but everything else is so good I'm almost afraid to try and fix it. I'm not sure I have the guts to go into the service menu. We're getting about 10 Digital channels OTA (Over The Air) and last night we had to decide between Ice Age and Shrek in HD. Both were mind blowing in quality, better than any DVD I've seen anywhere. Desperate Housewives wasn't bad either. Never thought the old roof antenna would ever get used again! Thinking about putting up a bigger one!

Grateful11


BTW: Some PBS channels have 5 Digital channels per station 26.1, 26.2, 26.3, etc.


----------



## rob_evers

I recently purchased the 32" model and I'm pretty impressed. I plugged the cable-TV cable directly in the tuner and it scanned and found several channels. A handful of the channels are above 99. Is there any way to go directly to channels above 99 with the remote?


It isn't really a problem now but I figure unscrambled digital channels might eventually be as common as unscrambled analog cable channels are today. I don't want to scroll through a large number of channels to get to the one I want.


Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## sensibull

I believe if you hold down the first digit (say a "1" for channel 121) you will be able to enter 3 digits and go directly to channels > 100


----------



## orion7144

Anyone heard of another price drop for the holidays?


----------



## CSNHottie

I wanted some feedback from those with the 32'


When watching Non HD (I guess the term is SD) programming, like on a dish or cable, how does it look on this HDTV? Will it look the same or better than with my current normal TV, or look grainy and bad? I heard that the big plasmas look horrible when you watch Non HD programming. Just wanted to hear feedback on this set.


For those who answer, thanks so much, I don't know what I can do to repay you, the feedback means so much to me. I know the $697 is a great price, but it is still a lot of money when you're tight on it, and you want to make sure you research the product. Thanks again!


----------



## mrpergo

I have the 32" and directv looks great and so does the analog ota.


----------



## kfc

I went to Wal-Mart yesterday, the one of the 605, between the 91 and 405. I was excited to take this guy home but I ran into a few miner issues.


first off the display just looked cheap and the metallic sticker/bar that goes across the base of the display looked hacked on and cheap. There is no menu button on the front of the TV and the buttons are not concealed behind a hidden door. But mainly the unit just looked cheap and nothing that I would really be happy to show off.


This HD set looks good from the specs, but from the reports I have been hearing, I think that I will just spend $200 less on a SD system from Sony.


----------



## BlackwaterStout

I was at SAms Club tonight and they had a 30 Widescreen Pansonic Tau that looks really good. In fact, the geometry and the colors looked fantastic. They were selling it for $749. It didn't have a built in tuner, but was nice none the less.


----------



## vdorta

I hadn't visited the closest WalMart for months; this morning they showed the Sanyo 30" for $747 and the 32" for $697.


Val


----------



## Dark Rain




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by coomarlin_
> *I was at SAms Club tonight and they had a 30 Widescreen Pansonic Tau that looks really good. In fact, the geometry and the colors looked fantastic. They were selling it for $749. It didn't have a built in tuner, but was nice none the less.*



I bought one of these awhile ago and had to return it. It's not a bad TV for the money, but be aware you may have problems with it. The TV is sensitive to magnetic interference. In my case the TV had a purple/bluish hue on a large part of the left side of the screen. There are controls to try to correct it, but I never could get rid of it. The discoloration would just shift to the other side of the screen. Geometry was pretty good on the one I got. I noticed some 'green' push on this set. There's also a fair amount of tweaking to get this set to look good if have the time to invest. Support from Panasonic may be questionable since it's a TV sold mainly at Walmart/Sam's Club.


----------



## tpaxatb

Has anyone tested a 16:9 480i/480p signal from a DVD on the 32" 4:3 TV? I mean, when your DVD (or XBOX) player set up for outputting to a widescreen, and the pixmode set to "letterbox", does it appear properly? Has anyone who has this setup turned up the brightness/contrast to verify that the "enhanced 16:9" mode which seems to be on this TV also works for 480 signals? I want to know because I am thinking about getting the 4:3 set over the 16:9 set (mainly because majority of watching is SDTV, and my better half prefers no pillarboxing), but want to make sure that my 16:9 content (DVD's, etc) doesn't lose the 120 lines lost during letterboxing on a non-enhanced set. I would like info only if the dvd player output is set to 16:9, so that it is the TV adding the letterboxing, and not the DVD player. If the DVD player adds the letterboxing, I guarantee that the resolution is lost (since it is a 4:3 signal being sent to the TV to begin with).


Thanks


----------



## oryan_dunn

We've determined in the old thread that the 32" does have a 16:9 enhanced mode where you don't lose the scanning lines to the black bars.


----------



## neitzb

First, thanks to everyone for posting so much about this TV, it helped me a great deal with my decision. I'm working on getting my OTA antenna setup and in the mean time have questions on the PQ with SD through DirectTV. I love my DirectTV Tivo box and am not willing to shell out a grand on the HD Tivo box, so SD will have to do for now. I have the receiver hooked up with S-video and am not too thrilled with the quality. Color is fine, but it seems to "draw" a lot that is noticable on close ups of peoples faces as well as stationary background objects. I thought it might be the SD signal, so I tried my dvd that is using composites, and I still see it drawing on Star Wars. When I say "drawing", what I mean is it is constanly changing shades by pixels and it ends up appearing grainy. (It looks a lot like some of the big plasmas at BB or CC when they are not clear) The only time I don't notice it is on my Tivo menu which is crisp and clear. I haven't changed any of the factory settings. Since the manual doesn't help with any settings, please let me know what I can do to fix this. Also, what is that scanning setting in the menu option? The one with off, low, and high as the options? And the DVD that came with the TV, will it be any help?


----------



## BlackwaterStout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by neitzb_
> *Also, what is that scanning setting in the menu option? The one with off, low, and high as the options? And the DVD that came with the TV, will it be any help?*



I'm not exactly sure what the setting does, but from evberything I've heard you should turn it off. I haven't been able to tell much difference either way.


Your set came with a DVD? My 30" did not. Maybe it's some type of calibration DVD?


----------



## BlackwaterStout

This thread is so massive I can't seem to find what I'm looknig for.


Can someone tell me axactly how to get inot the service menu of my 30"?


Also, What setting do I adjust to tweak the horizontal settings (Stretch and position)?


----------



## oryan_dunn

The scan setting in the user menu is Scan Velocity Modulation and changes the speed of the electron gun based on what it is scanning (whether it is dark or light). This can give the effect of more sharpness or detail, but does not truely show an accurate picture. To observe this effect and how it distorts the picture, get a dvd with test patterns and put up a black white checkerboard pattern. If svm is off, then it will look correct. with svm on, the corners of the squares will not touch. One color of squares will be larger than the other (can't remember which).


To get into the service menu, unplug the tv, hold down volume down on the cabinet, plug the tv back in and when the picture comes up, let off of the volume down. And here is the customary warning to WRITE DOWN EVERYTHING that you plan to change, before you change it, so you have the option of reverting back to the defaults for your set.


Ryan


----------



## BuddTX




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
> *The scan setting in the user menu is Scan Velocity Modulation and changes the speed of the electron gun based on what it is scanning (whether it is dark or light). This can give the effect of more sharpness or detail, but does not truely show an accurate picture. To observe this effect and how it distorts the picture, get a dvd with test patterns and put up a black white checkerboard pattern. If svm is off, then it will look correct. with svm on, the corners of the squares will not touch. One color of squares will be larger than the other (can't remember which).
> 
> 
> To get into the service menu, unplug the tv, hold down volume down on the cabinet, plug the tv back in and when the picture comes up, let off of the volume down. And here is the customary warning to WRITE DOWN EVERYTHING that you plan to change, before you change it, so you have the option of reverting back to the defaults for your set.
> 
> 
> Ryan*



VERY NICE POST!


Many Thanks


----------



## Katarn3279

Hey guys, new poster to the site here. I've been reading and browsing this thread for quite a while because I've been very interested in the HT30744. Well, I went ahead and bought the TV... it's on layaway at Walmart right now and I'm picking it up next week when I move into my new apartment.


I'm not going to have the internet for a little while so I'd like to get some information now that I can write down or something.


- Are there any adjustments that should be made to the TV right out of the box to get the most out of the picture quality?


- What is the best DVI to HDMI adapter/cable to get so that I can connect my PC to it and what is the best resolution to run the PC at?


Thanks guys! If there are any other pointers you can think of, feel free to let me know


----------



## oryan_dunn

The best thing to do is grab yourself an Avia, DVE, or similar calibration disk and put the tv through its paces. At the very least, run it through the thx optimizer available on many dvd's out there. This will get you a much better picture than factory settings and will get you close to what an ISF could do to (to the untrained eye, a calibration dvd is plenty).


----------



## BlackwaterStout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
> *
> 
> To get into the service menu, unplug the tv, hold down volume down on the cabinet, plug the tv back in and when the picture comes up, let off of the volume down. And here is the customary warning to WRITE DOWN EVERYTHING that you plan to change, before you change it, so you have the option of reverting back to the defaults for your set.
> 
> 
> Ryan*



Thanks a lot dude. Now would you happen to know exactly which setting in the menu refers to the horizontal stretch and horizontal position of the set?


----------



## upNdown




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by neitzb_
> *First, thanks to everyone for posting so much about this TV, it helped me a great deal with my decision. I'm working on getting my OTA antenna setup and in the mean time have questions on the PQ with SD through DirectTV. I love my DirectTV Tivo box and am not willing to shell out a grand on the HD Tivo box, so SD will have to do for now. I have the receiver hooked up with S-video and am not too thrilled with the quality. Color is fine, but it seems to "draw" a lot that is noticable on close ups of peoples faces as well as stationary background objects. I thought it might be the SD signal, so I tried my dvd that is using composites, and I still see it drawing on Star Wars. When I say "drawing", what I mean is it is constanly changing shades by pixels and it ends up appearing grainy. (It looks a lot like some of the big plasmas at BB or CC when they are not clear) The only time I don't notice it is on my Tivo menu which is crisp and clear. I haven't changed any of the factory settings. Since the manual doesn't help with any settings, please let me know what I can do to fix this. Also, what is that scanning setting in the menu option? The one with off, low, and high as the options? And the DVD that came with the TV, will it be any help?*



I have a Tivo/DVD combo unit and even though its hooked up with component cables, tivo programming still looks like crap (comparively speaking or course). My solution is to only watch through TIVO when I'm actually watching a tivo'd program - I never watch live TV through Tivo on this TV. If that solution isn't acceptable to you, (and I know a lot of Tivo people would scoff at that), then I think you either need to live with the grainyness or exchange the TV for a standard definition TV.


----------



## finger11




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by upNdown_
> *I have a Tivo/DVD combo unit and even though its hooked up with component cables, tivo programming still looks like crap (comparively speaking or course). My solution is to only watch through TIVO when I'm actually watching a tivo'd program - I never watch live TV through Tivo on this TV. If that solution isn't acceptable to you, (and I know a lot of Tivo people would scoff at that), then I think you either need to live with the grainyness or exchange the TV for a standard definition TV.*




I do the same exact thing. Only watch through the Tivo on tivo'ed programs.


----------



## neitzb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by finger11_
> *I do the same exact thing. Only watch through the Tivo on tivo'ed programs.*



Thanks for the suggestion. I think I'm out of luck though since it's a DirectTV Tivo, and without running it through the tivo/receiver I end up with nothing. I played with the settings last night and realized the factory contrast was maxed out, so after backing it way down a lot of the graininess went with it. I think I'll chalk most of this up to the fact that I am still looking at SD and until I get a progressive scan dvd player that I won't be able to start reaping the benefits. Thanks again!


----------



## Katarn3279




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
> *The best thing to do is grab yourself an Avia, DVE, or similar calibration disk and put the tv through its paces. At the very least, run it through the thx optimizer available on many dvd's out there. This will get you a much better picture than factory settings and will get you close to what an ISF could do to (to the untrained eye, a calibration dvd is plenty).*



Thanks for your quick reply! Where can I get one of these calibration discs and is one of them better than the others?


----------



## BlackwaterStout

You can get those disks form Amazon or even Circuit city. I just rent them from my local blockbuster. The Avia disks are more expensive ~$40. You can get Digital Video Esentials for under $20.


----------



## Katarn3279




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by coomarlin_
> *You can get those disks form Amazon or even Circuit city. I just rent them from my local blockbuster. The Avia disks are more expensive ~$40. You can get Digital Video Esentials for under $20.*



Awesome, thanks







What about the DVI/HDMI cables/adapters to hook my PC up to the TV? I'm not sure exactly what I should be looking for...


----------



## BlackwaterStout

You've got two options. You can pick up a HDMI to DVI cable like the one shown Here or if you already have a DVI-to-DVI cable you can buy an adapter like the one shown here . Both should work. I've heard that these ebay cables are Okay, but if you want to spend big bucks you can buy monster cables that will cost you over $100 !


I was going to try DVI-to-HDMI cable buy by STB does not have it's DVI port enabled


----------



## Katarn3279

I can't get either one of those links to work







They have a bunch of *******


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by neitzb_
> *Thanks for the suggestion. I think I'm out of luck though since it's a DirectTV Tivo, and without running it through the tivo/receiver I end up with nothing. I played with the settings last night and realized the factory contrast was maxed out, so after backing it way down a lot of the graininess went with it. I think I'll chalk most of this up to the fact that I am still looking at SD and until I get a progressive scan dvd player that I won't be able to start reaping the benefits. Thanks again!*



I don't know the specifics of your new TV, but I do have suggestions for settings that will improve the viewable picture for digitally transmitted or recorded programs. These work for TiVo recordings (DirecTV or stand-alone), live satellite channels, and live digital cable channels. These suggestions have been shared widely on this forum in a variety of threads.


These settings appear on nearly every TV but sometimes with slightly different labels:


1. Sharpness - should typically be set somewhere between zero (no "enhancement") and 1/3. Sharpness artifically enhances the horizontal edges of picture detail and gives the illusion of a sharper picture. With digital pictures, sharpness "enhancement" overemphasizes unnatural small blocks that make up the picture and things look terrible. Also, sharpness increases the graininess of the picture. I usually set sharpness by eye, looking at edges and digital source pictures to minimize or eliminate the unnatural grain or edges. For HD pictures, sharpness is usually best set at zero. The DVD setup disks have tests for helping achieve a good sharpness setting also.


2. Scan Velocity Modulation (SVM) - should typically be set to off. This is another attempt to "enhance" picture detail that tends to give artificial-looking results.


3. Contrast - out-of-the-box settings are usually way too high, overemphasizing digital and analog picture artifacts. This control actually sets the limit for the "whitest" white in the picture. The DVD setup disks have aids for setting contrast also. Typical settings are 50% or less, but this varies widely by TV brand and model. (Older Sony TVs used to label this control as "picture." I have not looked at the newer Sony's.)


4. Brightness - out-of-the-box settings are extreme here also. This control actually sets the limit for "blackest" black in the picture. The DVD setup disks have aids for setting brightness. Typical settings are 50% or less, but this varies widely by TV brand and model. (Some TVs have labeled this control as "black level.")


5. Color - out-of-the-box settings are often too high here as well. The trick here is to achieve natural levels of color and avoid setting it too high. Too much here is another way to over-exagerate the small color differences that may exist between the small blocks that make up a digital picture.


The end result should be an overall softening of the picture which turns out to be more natural looking than the artifical sharpening enhancements that were originally designed to make an already soft analog picture appear to be sharper than it really is.


As always, YMMV. After you have some experience with these, you will be able to adjust them to your liking and minimize the inherent "roughness" of a digital picture on your TV.


I hope these suggestions will help you.


Good luck!!


----------



## Aaron Davis

I am about to jump the gun on one of these and my question is, does the component video accept 480i? from what I read it will take 480p,720p, and 1080i, but what about 480i? Thanks!


----------



## CSNHottie

As a true newbie, just wonderin whats the diff between 480p and 480i?


----------



## Bill1313

Aaron, Yes.

From the Owners Manual: Component Video Inputs.

These jacks will automatically detect the type of signal being received (HDTV, EDTV or SDTV).


----------



## Bedowyn

Had reason to check the walmart website... Is it just me, or is the 32" model gone?


----------



## Aaron Davis

I had the 32" page bookmarked, its still there but its out of stock, so its not linked from the site.


Has anyone pinpointed to problem with the Sanyo and Xbox with the green lines? This is another concern of mine. Thanks.


----------



## 1nite

Sorry if this has been covered. I know that there aren't discrete remote control codes for going directly to an input but I thought I saw somewhere that there was a code for one of the inputs.


If this were true it could be used as a baseline for a macro and the correct input could be located. Any info would be welcome.


----------



## pen25

i bought a monstercable dvi to hdmi adapter and just recivered my 25foot dvi cable from stsi.com for cheap. they are an ebay saler but thier website was cheeper. and it does work fine


----------



## mongooze

Just wanted to say thanks for all of the reading material. This thread was instrumental in guiding my purchase of the 30" model - just got it all connected an hour ago. I've made some initial adjustments to the contrast/brightness/color settings - I'm extremely happy with it so far! Thanks everyone!


----------



## neitzb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Budget_HT_
> *I don't know the specifics of your new TV, but I do have suggestions for settings that will improve the viewable picture for digitally transmitted or recorded programs. These work for TiVo recordings (DirecTV or stand-alone), live satellite channels, and live digital cable channels. These suggestions have been shared widely on this forum in a variety of threads.
> 
> ..........
> 
> I hope these suggestions will help you.
> 
> 
> Good luck!!*



Thanks Dave, that's great information.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by neitzb_
> *Thanks Dave, that's great information.*



You're welcome. I have learned MUCH from this forum and I enjoy the opportunity to give some back.


One more thought:


Don't be "scared off" by the soft SDTV picture that you will see after adjusting the settings. I found that it took me a couple of days of watching to get used to not having the artificial "sharpness" that is common with the out-of-the-box settings on most TVs.


After you get used to the "new" picture, you will probably not like what you see on other mal-adjusted TVs.


Let us know how you fare.


----------



## WannabeSQ




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Aaron Davis_
> *I had the 32" page bookmarked, its still there but its out of stock, so its not linked from the site.
> 
> 
> Has anyone pinpointed to problem with the Sanyo and Xbox with the green lines? This is another concern of mine. Thanks.*



I too had it bookmarked, and it looks to be sold out online (actually i saw it go out of stock-to in stock and back out wihtin 3 hours) But I saw one in my local store, so I'd assume you could find one locally. They had one on display, but nothing hooked up, or at least no way without the remote to do anything, but it looked good off...


Im just wondering on getting the 32" Sanyo, or a 32" Samsung from best buy, the samsung is a bit more expensive, but I did just get a Best buy card... Anyone done a comparison between these two? With the promotion with the best buy card, it comes to a $50 difference.


EDIT I just noticed a couple of small differences, the Sanyo has HDMI input while the Samsung has DVI, but thats just a different connector right? Also the Samsung has dual HD tuners, while the dual tuners on the Sanyo is one SD and one HD, I think dual tuner HD would be good, though I doubt I will ever use any PIP features, as I have 4 ReplayTVs and will just record the other show.


----------



## ckirby

Hi. Thanks to many, many comments I've read here I've just purchased the Sanyo 30" HDTV. Now all I have to do is figure out how to set it up to maximize all of my hardware










Currently I'm simply running live TV through my TiVo, which is giving me a less than stellar picture (obviously) but it was a quick way to get things up and running quickly so I could at least use my TV for a bit.


So, if possible I'd like to get some setup advice. I use no cable set-top boxes at all (cable comes right out of the wall and into the TV) and I want to maximize my TiVo, X-Box and DVD player. IS there an optimal way to set these things up with the Sanyo 30"? Any advice is GREATLY appreciated.


Also (final question I promise) is it "normal" for the full screen setting to squish the picture of regular TV? Is there a way to compensate for this in settings?


Thanks again.


Chris


----------



## stoic_squirrel

I bought the 30" sanyo last monday and I noticed that the picture is squished on the sides. I have gone through the service menu and can't seem to get the pisture any better. I have my Philips dvd player (it plays divx movie too) through component, my directtv through s-video,my pc is on component 3, and ota hd (5 -6 channels).It is the same with all of them. It is hardly noticable until there is a slow panning shot(when the see the first ddino in jurrasic park), then it seems like I am looking through a fish eye lens. I took it back and got another one today and this one does it too. I have only heard one other person mention this problem so I thought it was rare until I got another on that does it. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.I love this tv too much to take it back again.


----------



## CSNHottie

Hmm weird, does Sanyo make a 32' without the tuner? Because I went to Walmart, saw the Sanyo 32' HDTV, picture looked great, but the book on the top of the shelf showed a "Sanyo 32' HD Ready Monitor featuring PIP"


----------



## ECEC

There's a 32" flatscreen that WalMart sells, which is obviously dramatically lower in price. They tried to sell me that one almost everytime I asked for the HD version.


----------



## neitzb

My Toshiba 5 disc changer took a dump on me, so I'm looking at getting another around the holidays. My question - Is it worth it for the extra $$ on an HDMI dvd player? I have been reading over on the dvd thread and all this talk about upconverting just leads me to more questions. The reason I am posting this here is, do our Sanyos upconvert over component? Is this good, bad, or ugly for a dvd input?


----------



## Milby

First off, this is quite the informative thread...thanks.


Quick question about watching normal cable tv on the HD TV's. Since it sounds like this tv will up-convert the 480i signal to 480p or something to that effect, I would guess that the picture quality for SD would be better than non-HD tv. Is this correct, or isn't it much of a difference? I probably wouldn't be getting much for HD input in the near future, thus I am some what leaning on waiting on purchasing a HD tv (plus won't have to get a different entertainment center...).


Does anyone know more as far as when everything will be forced to switch over to only HD broadcasts? I see that the FCC says by 2006, but does that mean Jan 1 2006 or Dec 31 2006?


If I end up taking the plung and going HD, it will be with the Sanyo 32"...sounds like a great tv. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## BlackwaterStout

First off I'd recommend that if you are NOT planning on getting and HD content in the near future to wait on purchasing a new TV. Prices are continuing to become more reasonable. With that in mind if you MUST purchase a new TV (i.e. Your current set it broke), then I'd buy a digital TV. Your SD picture should look better on a digital TV because of things like line doublers. It takes while for some people to get used to the SD picture on a digital tv because they think it looks soft, but in general most people prefer it.


The transition date to DTV is Jan 1, 2007 last time I hear. But that date will almost certainly get pushed back.


----------



## Milby

Thanks for the input coomarlin.


Am I correct to assume that once the digital switch over there would be "down-converters" available to buy ($20-$30?) in order to still watch cable tv on non-HD tvs (obviously it would be the non-HD picture quality)? Or will non-HD tvs be useless?


----------



## BlackwaterStout

You are correct. You'll be able to buy a STB that will convert the Digital signal to Analog. Your old TV will not be useless.


----------



## WannabeSQ

I just bought one tonight (32"), and I have to say, HD is beautiful. I just hooked up some old rabbit ears, and got a bunch of stations. I will hook up my attic antenna soon. Now I just have to get HD DirecTV, it's a shame the DVR is $1000, cause thats more than I paid for this TV!!


----------



## kestep

After reading the excellent posts in this forum, and seeing this TV for myself, I decided to purchase the Sanyo HT30744. I know there have been a number of issues, but assuming one gets a unit without any of the major problems, it is a heck of a deal.


I purchased a unit last night and the picture looks great. I have seen some of the minor issues, but nothing that is a show stopper....well, maybe...


I do have a problem that I haven't found any reference to in this thread or the original thread (although there is so much to search through). I get about a dozen clear QAM cable channels including DiscoveryHD and have been blown away!


The problem occurs when the unit is 'cold' (not been on for a while). When it is first turned on, it will indicate no signal on any digital cable channel (analog is fine), or it will display a garbled display. After a few seconds, the picture will start to appear along with many blocks of color that are not moving. Slowly, the picture will continue to improve and sound will start and stop, until it finally is working perfectly.


After it has been running for a bit, turning it off and back on results in a normally operating set with a great picture and no initial garbled display. If it is again turned off for an extended time (1-2 hours), the same problem reappears.


Is anyone else experiencing this "warm up" problem? I didn't think modern electronics needed to "warm up", so this has me a bit baffled.


I hate to return it, because other than this problem, it looks GREAT!


Any advice or fellow sufferers?


Kevin


----------



## crawdad62




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by WannabeSQ_
> *Now I just have to get HD DirecTV, it's a shame the DVR is $1000, cause thats more than I paid for this TV!!*



I've been wanting HD D* too. I just bought a TiVo back in June and now find I can't live without it. So I'm with you on that. $1000.00 is a lot of jack.


They've been out for quite a while now but the price hasn't gone down too much. I've seen them for around $900 and D* "might" give you some credit or programming but it still hasn't hit my sweet spot yet.


----------



## BiggRedd

I've had the 32-inch Sanyo for 5 weeks - here are my observations and questions.


1) I REALLY LIKE this TV! Although I was going to buy an antenna for HD programming, I'm getting no fewer than 44 (!) digital / clear QAM channels through the pipe of plain-old cable in my market, including HD programming on the major networks that includes Dolby Digital ABC Monday Night Football - AWESOME in surround sound! Oh, and the analog channels are fine (if I ever bother to watch them).

2) Navigating the digital vs. analog tuner is a little gawky but OK.

3) I've no regrets for buying the 4:3 32-inch model since so much of what comes through the pipe fills the screen anyway - this TV should be the perfect bridge' to when widescreen becomes standard

4) I've been pleasantly surprised to actually reach Sanyo rep's at their 800 helpline number


Questions/concerns


1) Like kestep my digital channels come in pixilated (or not at all) when I FIRST turn on the TV - they generally do fine after a minute or so (remember, these are via a splitter in my cable TV input). Does anyone know if this a feature of digital reception or unique to THIS box?

2) I also wonder where channel # assignments come from? Mine start at 83-1 and end at 116-5 - is there any meaning here?

3) Might I get even MORE digital channels by replacing splitters that come into my home? (the one into my house is the 900MHz-and-below variety - I've seen 3GHz-range splitters online).

4) Operator's manual IS skimpy - it lacks details about some menus and other stuff that folks new to digital TV (like me) want to know.

5) My Cyberhome CH-DVD 500's progressive scanning has NOT worked well with the Sanyo - I get 1-second drop-out's and purple flashes as some spots in DVD's - not sure if a new player will cure this problem - anyone know any compatibility issues? (am wondering if this is a Macrovision artifact)


----------



## kestep




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BiggRedd_
> *I've had the 32-inch Sanyo for 5 weeks - here are my observations and questions.
> 
> 
> [portions cut]
> 
> 
> 4) I've been pleasantly surprised to actually reach Sanyo rep's at their 800 helpline number
> 
> 
> Questions/concerns
> 
> 
> 1) Like kestep my digital channels come in pixilated (or not at all) when I FIRST turn on the TV - they generally do fine after a minute or so (remember, these are via a splitter in my cable TV input). Does anyone know if this a feature of digital reception or unique to THIS box?
> *



BiggRedd, I called the Sanyo support line just moments ago and, I have to agree with you that it is nice to actually get a person on the line. Beyond that, they didn't insult me with questions like, "is it plugged in?". Kind of refreshing!


The person I talked to indicated this is not normal and that I should return it for exchange (assuming WalMart has them in stock right now). He followed that with, "don't worry we're still making more!"


Again, it is a shame, since this set really doesn't have any geometry problems, colors are good, etc, and I'm concerned that the next one could have problems. Hmmm, put up with minor issue, or exchange it... Probably exchange it...


I'll be interested to see how many more people have this particular issue.


Kevin


----------



## orion7144

Anyone have theirs hooked up from a HTPC through a DVI to HEDMI connection? I can get video but it is so messed up that I not able to set it up. So I am stuck with S video., I am using a Nvidia FX5700 personal cinema.


----------



## BlackwaterStout

I finally tried hooking up my SA 8300HD DVR via HDMI. It's had some mixed results. My 30" was a little phinicky getting a signal from the STB, but now it appears to see it fine. The colors appear to be good and it has definately cleared up the wavy interference that I was experiencing through component inputs. I still think the component inputs on the Sanyo's are cheap.


The two problems I have are that there appears to be a slight geometry difference between the HDMI vs Component inputs. The component input is slightly rotated counterclockwise. But the HDMI input is different. The left side of the screen seems to be for a better term" Drooped down". Not really sure how to describe it. I don't know if this is something I can fix in the survice menu because I don't know what settings to adjust. It's only noticeable on ESPNHD so far.


The other problem seems to stem from the SA 8300. When the HDMI connection is used the STB defaults to Dolby Prologic II sound. The instructions that came with the STB give instructions on how to change it to DD, but I can't get them to work. This is not Sanyo related.


----------



## BlackwaterStout

Could someone please post some comprehesive info on the various geometry options that are available in the service menu (preferably on the 30" model). I've looked around and I've seen info on how to get to the service menu, but nothing on how to make certain adjustments.


I recorded the HDNET test patterns this morning and during the last screen to test my overscan they said I should have "4" on the sides and "3" on the top and bottom. Mine looked like this:


Top left: 3 (Good)

Top Right: 4 (Little High)

Left: 4 (Good)

Right: 4 (good)

Bottom Left: 7 (Too High)

Bottom Right: 6 (Too High)



So as you can see this makes the screen seem a little litled to the left. I'd like to tweak on it a bit but don't know where to start.


----------



## ECEC




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by orion7144_
> *Anyone have theirs hooked up from a HTPC through a DVI to HEDMI connection? I can get video but it is so messed up that I not able to set it up. So I am stuck with S video., I am using a Nvidia FX5700 personal cinema.*



Check this thread out, as it's got some excellent info.


I use DVI>HDMI, and got 1280x720 to display fine (with overscan). The above thread has some useful tips on adjusting for that...


----------



## TomClancy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kestep_
> *BiggRedd, I called the Sanyo support line just moments ago and, I have to agree with you that it is nice to actually get a person on the line. Beyond that, they didn't insult me with questions like, "is it plugged in?". Kind of refreshing!
> 
> 
> The person I talked to indicated this is not normal and that I should return it for exchange (assuming WalMart has them in stock right now). He followed that with, "don't worry we're still making more!"
> 
> 
> Again, it is a shame, since this set really doesn't have any geometry problems, colors are good, etc, and I'm concerned that the next one could have problems. Hmmm, put up with minor issue, or exchange it... Probably exchange it...
> 
> 
> I'll be interested to see how many more people have this particular issue.
> 
> 
> Kevin*



Yep, I get the same problem. Sometimes I cannot get a signal for about a good 20sec.










How long do we have until the Wall-Mart exchange warranty expires?


----------



## Bedowyn

Does anyone have any information or feedback about the RCA D32F750T that walmart has at the same price? The tuner is not a deal maker/breaker for me. Besides that, what are some differences... also, does anyone know if the RCA does:


1. Line compression while in widescreen mode (so lines are not lost to the "black bars")


2. 720p, and if so, how?


Thanks


----------



## 1nite

Several people, including myself, have wished that Sanyo had included discrete codes for the inputs. Cycling through 7 inputs isn't fun and doesn't allow efficient macros for your remote control.


Well I may have a solution. I stumbled on ONE discrete command that goes directly to COMP2 input. A good leaning remote with macro ability should be able to access COMP2 then step through to the desired input.


Now to figure out how to get the command into my new Home Theatre Master MX700 remote control.


To make this story shorter, the code I found wasn't hexdecimal. It was a code for the One For All brand, some of which can be found most anywhere including Walmart.


I bought one for $11.00, read the quick start instructions, and used the device code for Sanyo TV which was 0154.


Now the problem was how do I get the Comp2 discrete code mapped to a button which I can in turn, teach the MX700 and use in macroswhew!!


After lots of google seaches, I found the following procedure that works for several models of the One For All brand.


BTW, the discrete code for COMP2 is 252


Programming advanced codes into a URC-8811 or 6131

1. Press the device key you wish to program (e.g. DVD)

2. Press and hold SET (wait for two blinks of the LED)

3. Enter 9-9-4 (wait for two blinks)

4. Press SET again (don't hold it down)

5. Enter the 3 digit advanced code

6. Press a button to assign the code to (any button will do)


Works like a champ. Goes right to Comp2 input. Learned it with the MX700 and made macros for DVD, VCR, digital cable and so on.


----------



## Budget_HT

Some brands of TVs (without discrete input codes) will advance immediately to the antenna input if you press channel up or channel down.


I have created macros based on that crude method by pressing channel up (or down) once, then pressing the input button the correct number of times to advance to the input appropriate to the macro. It is slow and clunky, but it works and kept my family members happy.


I have no idea whether such a process would work on the Sanyo. If not, you could use the discrete code (posted earlier here) for comp2 and then advance from there. The key is finding a known starting point and counting from there.


Of course, a better solution would be to discover discrete codes for all the input choices. Using a One-For-All remote, you can quickly send one "advanced code" (a.k.a., function code). IIRC, the process is to be sure you have selected the correct device first, then press the set button once, and then enter the three digit code directly. Please, someone correct this if it is wrong--I am at work and do not have access to my notes. I learned it all at hifi-remote.com, but I haven't used that knowledge for nearly two years.


When I first got my DirecTiVo unit, I went code by code using that method to discover the undocumented key equivalents for buttons like Live TV, Thumbs up/down, and more. There are only 256 codes total for each device code. Codes numbered higher than 255 are identical to their lower equivalents. Subtract 256 from the higher code to get the lower equivalent. Repeat if necessary.


----------



## WannabeSQ

Unfortunately, the Sanyo's channel up/down buttons scroll through the inputs. It is handy to go backwards through the inputs, but I sure would like discreet codes, for nothing else than my Harmony remote (that im getting for xmas) so it could do its macro functions. Oh well.


----------



## ckirby

Hi. I've owned my 30" Sanyo for about a week and I think I'm about to return it to Wallyworld and get the 32". Some questions (pardon my ignorance if my television vocabulary is not up to snuff at this point):


1. Most of the content I watch is sd cable. I assume this will be easier on the eyes with the 32", correct?


2. When watching DVDs and even sd cable (typically in one of the zoom modes - I just can't get used to that little 4:3 screen) I've noticed that close-ups of people's faces seem normal but wide, full body shots often look (for lack of a better term) "squatty". I love the Tv and I think I tried to deny this, but my wife also noticed it without my even mentioning it to her. Has anyone else experienced this? Is there any simple way to recitfy it?


3. How do widecreen DVDs look on the 32"? I'd hate to trade up only to simply embrace another set of problems.







We watch a LOT of WS DVDs, so it's pretty important.


Please don't get me wrong - I love the look and feel of the TV. I'm just trying to get the most bang for my buck. Any help is appreciated.










Chris


----------



## ECEC




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ckirby_
> *3. How do widecreen DVDs look on the 32"? I'd hate to trade up only to simply embrace another set of problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We watch a LOT of WS DVDs, so it's pretty important.
> *



I watch a lot of widescreen content on the 32", and it looks fantastic. I've never had a problem with it, and more importantly, neither has my wife. She can spot aspect ration issues faster than I can...


----------



## WannabeSQ

Yeah, I'd go for the 32" as well (I did) mostly cause most of what I watch is 4:3, and most content available is still 4:3. That combined with the fact that the 16:9 window is almost the same exact size as the 16:9 window on the 30". Also, many WS DVDs are at 2.35:1, so you'd STILL see letterbox on the WS TV, and the image size is still the same as on the 32".


I have a question, I love the PAP thing, great for showing HD next to SD. What I'd like to figure out how to do is to output HDMI and component from my DVD player, and show them side by side. Can I show component on the right side of the PAP? I'd love to see a side by side comparison.


One more thing, I have noticed on my replaytv that sometimes the audio is out of sync, which I assume is due to the De Interlacing on the TV while the sound is going direct to my receiver. Is there a fix for this? It is fine using the built in tuner, and DVDs are in sync as well. Perhaps it is a replayTV issue, but the only component that has changed is the TV...


----------



## BlackwaterStout

When you use PAP one of the windows must be from the built-in digital tuner. Thats an unfortunate part of life with these Sanyo TV's. I talked to a guy at Sanyo and he admitted it was a limitation that will not happen again in their new products. Unfortunately there is nothing that can be done about the current TV's.


----------



## bhenley

Ryan posted the SM defaults back in the original thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...48#post3938148 


I took his .xls, resorted by the hex value and entered values for two 32" sets. Where values were clearly the same as Ryan's (zeros), I didn't enter anything for the 32".


Aaron: DON'T depend on your 32" values having the same default as mine. Before you change anything, write down your original value. Good luck.

 

sanyo32.zip 16.962890625k . file


----------



## ckirby

Wannabe and others - thanks for the advice. After tracking all over town to various Walmarts I was able to return my 30" for the 32". WOW! What a difference! I am genuinely glad to have made the change.


Wannabe, I got a little nervous today when watching a show my Tivo had recorded for me. During the course of the show, the vocal track got out of sync with the video. Could this be the same phenomenon you noticed with your ReplayTV? Strange, but it doesn't happen on every show I have recorded, so maybe it was a broadcast fluke. I'd be interested in anyone's take on this....


Chris


----------



## Aaron Davis

I went out today and picked up a copy of DVE, and calibrated my system. Now, according to DVE it is good, but when watching a 2.35:1 Anamorphic dvd, the black bars that fill the rest of the anamorphic area don't match the bars on the rest of the 4:3 TV. This isn't a problem on DVD that have aspect ratios of 1.85:1 becuase there are no bars. Anyone know what the deal is? I tried doing it by just setting the DVD player on 4:3 and TV to not letterbox, large loss of quality because the vertical compression of the TV isn't being used so thats out of the question. Thanks!


----------



## dubyagee

I'm a long time lurker, first time poster who just picked up the 30 incher a week ago. There were enough positive reviews to make me take the plunge on purchasing this set. The 20% Christmas discount my wife got from Wallyworld didn't hurt either.










These are my rather long-winded thoughts so far on this set in various modes of use after one week:


HDTV viewing- It's been a pain in the a** to really enjoy hi-def viewing so far, but it's not the sets fault. I'm using OTA signals for now, and getting a stable signal is an aggravating chore. I live in a southeastern suburb of Indianapolis and am using an indoor antenna right now (a Silver Sensor connected to a 10 db. amp). I guess I'm just spoiled at the convenience of years of cable and satellite use of just being able to switch channels and not have to worry whether or not the reception is going to be good. I'm finding out that OTA digital reception is VERY finicky about being aimed at a sweet spot. I can find one particular spot that allows me to pull in 5 stations fairly well, but if the antenna moves even a fraction of an inch out the spot, I'm pulling my hair out for the next hour trying to find it again. And the frustrating thing is that I only live about 14 miles from the transmitters with fairly unobstructed surroundings. It's really annoying to have to manually adjust the antenna to optimize the signal from channel to channel everytime you want to watch a different station. One of the main reasons I bought a HD set was to watch NFL games, but when trying to switch back and forth between games it's really aggravating for one station to be locked in and the other to fade in and out. I'm ready to chuck the OTA all together and upgrade my dish to HD. It's a shame to- because when you do get a lock on a signal the picture is absolutely terrific. BTW, in spite of my reception woes I have found myself watching a lot more network television thanks to this set. Even though a lot of the programming wouldn't normally appeal to me, I find myself compelled to watch it just because the PQ is so amazingly good. And if you're a football fan, you NEED a hi-def set, otherwise you're just living a lie.










SDTV via satellite- My receiver is connected via S-video and I must say it produces a very good picture. No major complaints. I use the zoom 1 for this viewing mode. It doesn't bother me to sacrifice a bit of picture on the top and bottom in order to fill the screen. I don't consider most of the shows I watch to be "sacred" enough to where I have to watch them in perfect 4X3. My DVD's are the only programming source I need to enjoy in OAR.


DVD viewing- My dvd player is a 5 year old non-prog. scan Toshiba. For an interlaced player I have to say it produces a VERY nice picture on this set. It's connected via component and though not progressive, it passes what Toshiba calls a "colorstream" signal thats very visually pleasing. I've noticed a few quirks here and there while watching movies on this set that I had never seen before when played on my old 32 inch RCA. A few times during the movie Se7en, I noticed a strange strobe effect- the picture seemed to skip a few frames periodically. The audio stayed in sync, but the picture seemed to jump a frame or two. Perhaps it's something related to the combination of disc, player and TV, but I've watched several other dvds's and this is the only one it's happened on, and it's always in the same spots. The disc is in flawless condition, so it's not likely scratched disc issue. It didn't do this on my old TV. I hope this isn't a recurring issue with this set. Overall however, it's a pleasure to watch dvd's on this set.


XBOX via component- No complaints here. Zooming or stretching doesn't hinder my enjoyment of non-widescreen games, and the picture is great. I figure the next generation of consoles are going to be more 16X9 friendly, so I think this set will be optimized for the future.



So to sum it up- this is a great set overall. Cons- the geometry is a bit off, and it has a slight barrel roll issue. The built in speakers suck, but who cares if you're piping it through a surround sound rig anyway? These problems shouldn't be deal breakers to all but the most demanding videophile. Pros- great picture and plenty of input flexibility.


I highly recommend this set to anyone like me who has champagne taste and a beer budget.


Dub


----------



## Aaron Davis

dubyagee:


I too live in Indiana, but about 40 miles east of Indy, and I can pickup CBS, NBC, ABC, PBS, PAX, UPN. I got the Channel Master 4221 antenna, its about 36" tall, 20" wide, and 4" deep, I just mounted it in a window and i get great signal reception all the way out here, you may want to look into something like that! Good Luck!


Aaron Davis


----------



## Slosh

I've had my 32" for a couple of months now so I thought I'd throw in my two cents. First I must say I thought at $697 there _must_ be some serious flaw or shortcoming, considering the cost of a similar Sony or Toshiba, etc. I thought I found it when I saw that the Sanyo only has one user-set picture memory, but then I downloaded the service manual pdf and seen that each input type could have its picture settings changed independent of the main user controls. Also reading about the weak power supply and over-driven color decoder made me have my doubts but since I could easily return it I figured what do I have to lose?


So I get the set home and warm it up for 45 minutes and pop in my old original edition _Video Essentials_ DVD. Surprise #1; this set _does_ hold black-at-black, even when the contrast is a little over-driven. My old (analog) Sony Wega that I intended to replace does eek out a bit more shadow detail but I hasten to add that it's only a slight advantage. Surprise #2; the color decoder is quite decent and looks pretty accurate, at least to me. There is a bit of red push but much less so than my Wega (before I turned down the red drive on the Sony, that is), and also less than the (POS) Panasonic Superflat that I owned prior to the Sony, as well as my little 20" RCA TruFlat that I have in my bedroom. In fact, the red push is so mild that I've yet to enter the service menu to turn down the red drive/red cut and can easily live with it as is. Surprise #3; the geometry on my set is very good and easily better than any other TV I have owned, and in fact is better out-of-the-box than my service menu adjusted Wega. It's not perfect mind you, but again, close enough that I have no desire to enter the service menu. I only have a slight upward bow on the top left corner that is only evident when banners scroll across the top of the screen, and _every_ TV I've owned has this same geometry error so it must be caused by my home's relation to the earth's magnetic poles. The 16:9 window on my set is essentially perfect so I'm pleased.


Okay, so this TV looks great with the progressive scan component video output of my DVD player but let's see how other sources look now. HDTV via the OTA tuner is stunning! Blacks look deep and dark and detailed and the color levels appear to be correct and the amount of detail far exceeds even my reference-quality DVDs (such as the SuperBit _Fifth Element_). Play Station 2 looks good via S-Video as does my S-VHS VCR but my Dish Network 508 receiver is a bit too washed out and, unfortunately, it doesn't have any picture controls of its own. Of course that is no fault of the Sanyo and is not serious enough to return the set, but more picture memories would be nice. I can compensate for this in the service menu but then my other S-Video sources would look too dark. Since this TV has such a good quality comb filter (and since I'm not using any composite video sources) perhaps I'll run the Dish receiver via composite and tweak the black levels in the service menu. I don't know. It's probably not worth the trouble and I do plan on getting an HD Dish PVR eventually so I'll probably just let it go. The picture quality from SD Dish is still pretty damn good.


Throughout this thread I keep seeing the same questions come up so here are my obsevations:


This TV _does_ have raster compression (ie: "16:9 Enhance" in Sonyspeak). HDTV, by definition, is a 16:9 format so a manufacturer cannot call their set "HD" if it does not display 16:9 without modification (assuming the set has enough resolution to be considered HD in the first place). I also like that there is a dedicated aspect ratio button on the remote. With my Wega I had to scroll through menus to get to it. Furthermore, this set remembers which mode you were in last, whereas the Sony always defaulted to 4:3 when you changed inputs or turned the set off.


This TV displays 480i as 480p with 3-2 pulldown when necessary. Its line doubler is quite good given a decent quality signal, but my Pioneer Elite DV-45A's progressive scan output is better still (with no trace of CUE either, in spite of what I have read about it). S-VHS recordings of DVDs look superb, as do PS2 games. SD Dish channels look very nice if they aren't too compressed and analog OTA channels can look pretty good as well.


480p is displayed natively and my OTA digital sub channels often look to be DVD quality (depending on the production values of the show itself).


720p is converted to 1080i. Many HD tuners downconvert 720p to 480p and some won't display 720p _at all_. Some people are saying 720p via this set is overly soft. I don't know. Maybe so but _Monday Night Football_ still looks better than any DVD I've ever seen.


1080i is displayed natively and looks superb on this TV. I've watched so many boring PBS shows just because of how excellent they look










So obviously this TV is staying put and will make one hell of a bedroom set one day







Thanks to everyone here for getting the word out!

*edit*: Just for the record I don't see any snow in the blacks with my set and I'm not using high-end component video cables either; just a trio of old 75 ohm Radio Shack "Gold" RCAs that cost me all of $18 for all three, six years ago. I do notice more film grain than I did with my Wega but that's not a negative. It just goes to show that some DVDs that I thought were stellar are not nearly as good as I once believed. It's like a new set of speakers that reveal more detail than you're used to, where good recordings sound great and better than you've ever heard before but the poor ones sound even worse.


----------



## Steve Barr




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Aaron Davis_ *I went out today and picked up a copy of DVE, and calibrated my system. Now, according to DVE it is good, but when watching a 2.35:1 Anamorphic dvd, the black bars that fill the rest of the anamorphic area don't match the bars on the rest of the 4:3 TV. This isn't a problem on DVD that have aspect ratios of 1.85:1 becuase there are no bars. Anyone know what the deal is?*



My uninformed guess is that the TV can compress to 16:9 but not beyond/beneath that. So 2.35:1 material will still have some letterboxing, but only (as you say) within the anamorphic area.


----------



## pen25




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by orion7144_
> *Anyone have theirs hooked up from a HTPC through a DVI to HEDMI connection? I can get video but it is so messed up that I not able to set it up. So I am stuck with S video., I am using a Nvidia FX5700 personal cinema.*



i have mine hookd up to my htpc using a dvi-d cable and a dvi to hdmi adaptor. i am running it in 1080i and it does have over scan. i need to tweak it a little more. oh and i am using ati 9600 se


----------



## orion7144




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pen25_
> *i have mine hookd up to my htpc using a dvi-d cable and a dvi to hdmi adaptor. i am running it in 1080i and it does have over scan. i need to tweak it a little more. oh and i am using ati 9600 se*



When I set mine to 1080i the screen is unreadable and I usually have to reboot (unless I find the right mouse pointer).


----------



## BuddTX




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Slosh_
> *I've had my 32" for a couple of months now so I thought I'd throw in my two cents. . . . .
> 
> So obviously this TV is staying put and will make one hell of a bedroom set one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone here for getting the word out!*



Nice comments!


I thought the same thing. I needed to replace my 36" Toshiba that was damaged by lightening, and needed something NOW. This was the set I choose.


In the next year or so, I want a 50" plasma (or equivlant). This Sanyo will go into my bedroom, and will make a great tv for that room.


----------



## Q of BanditZ

Ok, so everyone's real happy with these Sanyos, yes? Any reasons why NOT to consider either of them?


----------



## Andrew_Ballew

Just bought the 30 inch version....


VERY sharp picture... looks great on all formats, especially HDTV.


Superb contrast.


Some issues....


Geometry and overscan suck. Hopefully I can access the service menu and fix some of these issues.


Snow in dark scenes via component. Was expecting this, though.



All in all, and incredible value at Wally Worlds current price....


----------



## Katarn3279

So is snow in dark scenes normal for these Sanyo TVs? It's bugging me.


----------



## BuddTX




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Katarn3279_
> *So is snow in dark scenes normal for these Sanyo TVs? It's bugging me.*



Of course I cannot speak about your set, but with my set, I have discovered that, with digital source (DVD, sat dish), if I use a bad RCA cable, I get some interference (it looks like pinstriping) and of course, with Analog OTA any TV can get snow.


The "pinstriping" distortion seems to be more noticeable in dark scenes.


BUT, with component cable, and S-video cables, and with HDTV OTA, I get perfect pictures.


Just very crystal clear pictures.


I only noticed this yesterday, because I was doing some audio dubbing of some Christmas Music from my satalite system to my DVD recorder, and I was temperally hooking it up to my system, just to record for the evening.


I just grabbed a thin, used leftover RCA cable and hooked it up and got the pinstriping.


while the pinstriping bugged me, I could not find an s-video cable, so I just ignored it.


I do not have any snow or artifacts in any of my permanant connections, probably because I use good quality cables.


----------



## shahster

Hey all,


With all the great advice, I ended up buying the HT30744 set at Wallyworld for $647 - what a deal! I have a Toshiba SD-5970 HDMI DVD player which upconverts DVDs to 720p and 1080i and a Silver Sensor antenna connected for OTA HDTV. Only two complaints - here in hilly Pittsburgh, my Silver Sensor antenna stinks at OTA HDTV, getting only 3 channels with lots of fine tuning required.


More importantly, can anyone explain or help me out with a unique problem? The set and the DVD player work great, except for the audio when I am in 720p or 1080i -- then I get this terribly annoying echoing sound (with some buzzing). I have checked all the connections and settings - to no avail. This only happens with the upconversion settings with the DVD player, which is connected with the HDMI cable - the speakers on the TV work fine with OTA HDTV and with the DVD player in 480p mode. Any suggestions?


Otherwise, you could not ask for a better deal than this set!!


----------



## dubyagee

Hey shahster- sorry to hear about the audio problem your having with your dvd player, but could you go into detail about the picture quality of this unit? I've been debating on whether or not I should spring for an upconverting player or just wait for HD-DVD later on down the road. BTW, about your audio problem- you might want to make sure you check everything in the menu pertaining to the audio options on your dvd player. I know that sometimes you have to adjust some things when you change modes for something else. It might be worth a try. Let us know what happens! Aaron- I'm going to look into that Channel Master you mentioned. The Silver Sensor just ain't getting it. Thankfully it did manage to pull in a solid signal tonight on 6.1 for MNF. HD football and Dolby 5.1 for just over $500 bucks. This is the happiest five benji's I've ever spent.


----------



## Hiram Williams

Just bought the Sanyo HT32744 and am in need of the service manual. Could someone please help me find one? Thanks Hiram


----------



## mrpergo

Hiram let me know when you find one for the 32".The one for the 30" is posted but I haven't seen the 32".


----------



## ckirby

Hi! I have a series 2 Tivo and wondered if there is any way to use the digital tuner to my advantage with the Tivo. For example, local channels via analog cable look terrible and thus anything I record via Tivo from those channels looks worse than terrible.


If I plug the cable from the wall directly into the digital input I get local channels in HD. Is there any way for Tivo to receive these?


I know this isn't a Tivo forum







but since this problem is unique for a TV with a digital tuner, I figured it couldn't hurt to ask for help.


Thanks!

Chris


----------



## LRend1215

I have this Sanyo set, the 30" Widescreen Version. I threw in a DVD movie the other day and i Still see the black bars? what gives? Does anybody know of any movies out there right now that if i play it it would automatically fit my 16x9 Screen? I just want to see the difference to a 4:3 with my own eyes. Also is there an actual difference in the lord of the rings: return of the king movie in fullscreen or widescreen versions? does the widescreen still have bars?


Also one last thing I bought the high definition pack for the xbox ( component outputs) and the picture quality sucks, very snowy like. i switched to S-video and it was better but picture was still not super sharp as i would have expected from a hi def tv. Hence the Hi Def pack was not an official one from xbox but from a third party manuf, so im thinking that might have something to do with it, or at least i hope. Because the picture really did suck from the xbox using component cables. Last but not least, when i go into the setting for my xbox and change the video settings to widescreen, nothing happens, the picture is still in " Normal" view mode with black bars along the sides. Any comments or input here would be appreciated.. thanks...


----------



## finger11




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LRend1215_
> *I have this Sanyo set, the 30" Widescreen Version. I threw in a DVD movie the other day and i Still see the black bars? what gives? Does anybody know of any movies out there right now that if i play it it would automatically fit my 16x9 Screen? I just want to see the difference to a 4:3 with my own eyes. Also is there an actual difference in the lord of the rings: return of the king movie in fullscreen or widescreen versions? does the widescreen still have bars?
> *



If your talking about black bars at the top and bottom, this is the initual confusion I had. Many action movies (including LOTR) will have an aspect ratio of 2.40:1 which will create black bars on the 30" on the top and bottom. If you stick in a DVD with aspect ratio 1.85:1, such as Shrek, or any Pixar DVD, it will completely fill the screen. The aspect ratio of each individual movie will depend on how the movie was shot. Usually the back of the DVD boxes will indicate the ratio, if not, a simple google search will yield your results.


----------



## BlackwaterStout

In addition to what finger said, make sure your DVD player is set to 16x9 and make sure you are watching a DVD with 1.85:1 ratio. Also make sure your TV's mode is set to "full". It will fit the screen perfectly. If you watch anything with a wider aspect ratio than 1.85:1 then you'll get black bars.


----------



## Bedowyn

All right, I am not generally one who writes full volumes, but I thought I would offer my two cents on the box I bought (so far) and maybe ask some questions...


First of all, I bought the 32" on Sunday. It is a replacement for my 10 year old Sharp 27" (with no inputs besides composite). I had to drive to a rural supercenter about 45 minutes from my house. Once there, I had no problems. The box and weight is managable with two people, and fit into the bed of a mid size pickup without any problems. Once I got it home, it fit into my enetertainment cabinet perfectly.


Once I had it all hooked up, I had very few issues. Some observations.


1. I am using a chipped xbox, and had NO problems. I am connected via the HD pack, over a pair of CHEAP component cables, and have noticed no real issues. 480p, 720p and 1080i games all look decent. No green lines in DVD playback at all, and the modded dash board DOES seem to pick up the settings used in the default M$ dash. The only thing I did notice was that the xbox as a dvd player doesnt seem to handle the "blackest blacks" (ie- no drop shadow in the THX setup screens).


2. Hooking up to my St. Louis area Charter Cable Moxi box (an all in one DVR Digital Tuner that does HD) I had 3 calibers of reception.


A. The HD channels looked very nice. I am still in that "holy cow I cant help staring at this" stage on many of these shows. Everything from Football to the News just looks yummy!


B. The digital standard channels (upsynched by the box to 1080i) look decent. At first, I gave them a hard time. I wanted them to be sharper and more vibrant, but after taking a second look, I think that it is just my being spoiled by the new format. The picture is consistent, and not really all that bad. I think any problems I DO have with it are coming from Charters use of compression, which only becomes more, now that I have a much bigger picture.


C. The analog tier is terrible. These programs ARE washed out, fuzzy. I am assuming this is more of the "bigger screen makes bad things look worse" problem. But seriouslly, these are largely unwatchable. It makes me wonder when we can adjust the whole country to digital. And it underlines my desire to switch to dish (all digital) as soon as I can (moving from an apartment to a house in the Spring). To be fair, these channels are pretty poor on my regular tv as well.


One problem I do have with Charter is there selection of HD channels. While the DO have Fox, CBS, NBC, HBO, Showtime, HD NET, HD Movies, and ESPN all in HD, they (for whatever reason - can anyone tell me) do NOT carry our local PBS or ABC feeds, nor do they have Discovery HD. Persuant to this, I had to hook up an aerial (see next paragraph)










3. In order to pick up my other local HD channels, I set up the feed from my apartments built in aerial to the digital tuner. I only got mixed results due to the poor reception. Most of the local channels did come in, but the signal broke up. However, I did manage to pick up KPLR (local UPN feed) and our ABC channel (Monday Night Football). However, still cant get ahold of our PBS channel. One thing I DONT like about this TV is the inability to manually override the channel selections. I wanted to jump out to the PBS frequency to see what I had, but it would not let me go out there.


I intend to borrow a set of rabbit ears, and see if they make any difference.


4. My DVD player is cheap. The signal from it (over component) is still 480i. From everything I have read on here, the TV is automaticlly converting to progressive, and is providing the 3:2 pulldown. (Is that right? And if so, is a new DVD player worth the cost?) Generally, the picture is very smooth and nice. Good to watch. Attack of the clones (while being a crappy movie) was very pretty. The intention is to get a DVI output unit if I can find something decent and affordable. Any recommendations.


5. I have tried to use the THX optimizer to setup my picture settings, but I keep fidgiting with them. When I watch the digital standard channels, I keep wanting to put in more color. They just seems to bland. But then I will see a red push on a different channel, and will want to dial it down and/or shift the hue. I am sure I will find my own balance as time goes on. The optimizer also tells me that my geometry is off (screen is too far left, and is slightly concave at the top). I assume this is something I will have to address on the "Service Menu." (Haven't gone there yet).


6. I have noticed a couple of other picture "problems." When looking at the contrast setup screen on the THX optimizer (The 8 White boxes) a lovely green discoloration appeared on the right side, as if there was a speaker close by. As soon as I move past this screen, it fades. This is very wierd and is not something I understand or explain. Also, there seems to be a general waviness from right to left on some of the channels, especially the high def ones. Is this the much talked about overscan problem (and if not, what is?) Any thought on how to correct this, whatever it is?


7. One final issue, not related to the TV directly, is my audio reciver. I only have 3 digital audio inputs (One RCA and two Optical). However, I have a potential for 4 inputs (Optical Only for XBOX and TV out (digital tuner), Either way for DVD Player and Cable Box). This is something I am going to have to figure out. Would love suggestions.


Ok... enough rambling. Just to button it up, I am very pleased with this purchase. My thought is that I have a very capable large screen tube that handles HD very well. As near as I can tell, it is as good as anything it its caliber, and at the price I paid, is an incredible value: I could not have done better. And, like so many people, my intention is to do this as a stop gap. Eventually, I would like to move this unit into my master bedroom, and replace it with a nice flat wall unit (say in 2 or 3 years).


It was pointed out on this board that there were plenty of negative posts, relative to the number of positive. I guess I am trying to return the favor and make sure I am counted as part of the latter. Good buy, no major complaints or problems, highly recommendd.


(ALSO - sorry for any typos... have not woke up yet)


-A.Akes

a_akes @ yahoo.com


----------



## WannabeSQ

Re Number 7, I have a receiver with the same inputs as yours, and what I did was buy a DVD player with HDMI, so then the optical cable from the TV does double duty from the TV tuner and the DVD player. It also was more in sync than going directly from the (same) DVD player to the receiver. Anyone else noticed sync problems? I got one of those upconverting DVD players, not that it really does wonders, but it keeps the signal digital right to the TV.


----------



## Bedowyn

Wannabe... any recommendations on models?


----------



## Andrew_Ballew




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BuddTX_
> *Of course I cannot speak about your set, but with my set, I have discovered that, with digital source (DVD, sat dish), if I use a bad RCA cable, I get some interference (it looks like pinstriping) and of course, with Analog OTA any TV can get snow.
> 
> 
> The "pinstriping" distortion seems to be more noticeable in dark scenes.
> 
> 
> BUT, with component cable, and S-video cables, and with HDTV OTA, I get perfect pictures.
> 
> 
> Just very crystal clear pictures.
> 
> 
> I only noticed this yesterday, because I was doing some audio dubbing of some Christmas Music from my satalite system to my DVD recorder, and I was temperally hooking it up to my system, just to record for the evening.
> 
> 
> I just grabbed a thin, used leftover RCA cable and hooked it up and got the pinstriping.
> 
> 
> while the pinstriping bugged me, I could not find an s-video cable, so I just ignored it.
> 
> 
> I do not have any snow or artifacts in any of my permanant connections, probably because I use good quality cables.*



I don't think cabling has anything to do with the snow issue. While bad cables can certainly create issues, since so many people have the snow issue, it cannot simply be attributed to bad cabling.


----------



## BlackwaterStout

Has anyone actually tried getting Sanyo service people to come to their house to correct the tilt problems they are having with their sets? Will they do it for free? I've had my Sanyo 30" for over a month now and am actually considering returning it and getting the Panny CT-30WC14. Yes the TV is a hundred dollars more and doesn't have an ATSC tuner, but from everything I've read it has less issues than the Sanyo. It has a very thorough geometry adjustment menu with tilt correction.


I do like the Sanyo in general especially with HDMI, but I'm getting a little annoyed at the tilt issue. During everyday viewing I don't notice the tilt, but when ESPN or CBS put their score tracker at the bottom of their HD broadcasts it really bugs me. It's hard to just overlook the tilt in that situation. My only other issue with the Sanyo (A large one) is that I get some type of interference through component connections during dark scenes. HDMI has fixed this, but I still have a DVD player running in component.


I don't use my ATSC tuner in my Sanyo due to no OTA channels in my location.


----------



## sf49ersnfl

After reading this thread I am still undecided on this tv. The main reason I want this tv is to watch nfl and other sports. It looked great at wal-mart but did not see any sports on it. Is this tv still have a pretty good 720p or should I go with an lcd thats smaller about 17"?


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sf49ersnfl_
> *After reading this thread I am still undecided on this tv. The main reason I want this tv is to watch nfl and other sports. It looked great at wal-mart but did not see any sports on it. Is this tv still have a pretty good 720p or should I go with an lcd thats smaller about 17"?*



Yeah, sports look GREAT on this TV...i am truly spoiled by watching NFL on Free Over the Air, every week (CBS, FOX & ABC) 720 looks great on both FOX & ABC.


----------



## BlackwaterStout

This set, like almost all other CRT's, upconverts 720p to 1080i. With that in mind ABCHD, ESPNHD and FOXHD (all 720p stations) look fantastic on the Sanyo. As long as you have it set up properly.


----------



## sf49ersnfl

ok good i was getting worried this set looks really great and the price is fantastic.


----------



## sic0048




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Aaron Davis_
> *I went out today and picked up a copy of DVE, and calibrated my system. Now, according to DVE it is good, but when watching a 2.35:1 Anamorphic dvd, the black bars that fill the rest of the anamorphic area don't match the bars on the rest of the 4:3 TV. This isn't a problem on DVD that have aspect ratios of 1.85:1 because there are no bars. Anyone know what the deal is? I tried doing it by just setting the DVD player on 4:3 and TV to not letterbox, large loss of quality because the vertical compression of the TV isn't being used so thats out of the question. Thanks!*



Reading your question I am lead to believe that your complaint is that the bars are two different shades of black. First, is that correct? In other words, the first set of bars (which you see always when watching 16:9 material on a 4:3 screen) are black, but there is a second visible set of bars when watching 2.35:1 material and it appears slightly lighter than the first set.


If this is true, it is a function of your contrast and brightness settings - it is still set a little high. If the contrast or brightness is dialed down, the second set of black bars will get darker until it blends in seamlessly with the first set.


Personally, on my Zenith c32v37, I had the contrast/brightness set correctly (using DVE) and would see only one set of black bars (even though there were really two). But the overall brightness of the set was a little low. Too many scenes were too dark. So I dialed up the settings a couple of numbers and enjoy the viewing experience much more. However, you can now see a slight difference in the two black bars if you really look. I'm the only person that has ever noticed it however, and it is something I can live with because of the better overall picture.


----------



## sf49ersnfl

I got this tv today and I love it. I just need to know how to manually add a digital ota channel because the automatic scan isnt picking it up.


----------



## BlackwaterStout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sf49ersnfl_
> *I got this tv today and I love it. I just need to know how to manually add a digital ota channel because the automatic scan isnt picking it up.*



You can't







It's an unfortunate downside to this TV. IF it's not finding it during the search then your signal is not strong enough.


On a side note the ATSC tuner thats built into this TV is actually better than the one that comes on the Scientific Atlanta cable boxes. It is handling a few channels that my SA 8300HD is having issues with.


----------



## shahster

dubyagee


The picture quality is fantastic, really amazing - but that's in 480p. To tell you the straight truth, I cannot see much of a difference at 720p or 1080i. I dont know if any of the others on this thread know if this is because its not a fixed pixel display like an LCD, where I know 720p/1080i make a big difference.


I have checked all the menus and connections to see why the audio is distorted in 720p and 1080i and haven't found an answer. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## k9wkj

brought the 32" home today

we will see how it is

the family is watching the packers game

so i have to wait to see how things are

the game looks pretty good by the way


----------



## pen25




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by orion7144_
> *When I set mine to 1080i the screen is unreadable and I usually have to reboot (unless I find the right mouse pointer).*



when you say unreadable what are you refering too? I use my projector and my sanyo and set the res independant. this allowed me to display video. at first it was scrolling ot was all garbled was a PITA to set but got it. now if i can only find something that will stop the overscan


----------



## orion7144




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pen25_
> *when you say unreadable what are you refering too? I use my projector and my sanyo and set the res independant. this allowed me to display video. at first it was scrolling ot was all garbled was a PITA to set but got it. now if i can only find something that will stop the overscan*



What are you using as a desktop resolution? Are you using powerstrip?


----------



## pen25

im using the omega drivers for my 9600se im using 1280x768 60hz refresh rate


----------



## orion7144




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pen25_
> *im using the omega drivers for my 9600se im using 1280x768 60hz refresh rate*



Are you using DVI to HDMI?


----------



## pen25

dvi-d to dvi-d cable and a monster cable dvi to hdmi adapter. the cable i got from stsi.com 25footer for something like 50 bucks and then the 29 buck adapter. allot less then the 200 buck cable from monster haha


----------



## Bedowyn

I have a question


When we talk about "overscan" on here, what exactlly are we referring to?


Thank. Sorry for the noob question


----------



## CSNHottie

LOL Last night I checked and this TV was back in stock, and now it is out of stock again


----------



## stoic_squirrel

well... been reading this thread for a few weeks; ever since i got the 30" sanyo.this forum has really helped me out but I finally took the (second) tv back. The first one i bought had a really bad barrel roll. i thought it was defective so i took it back and exchanged for the same model. That one had the barrel roll too. I called the sanyo help line and they said that was normal??? I don't understand how it is "normal" for a 700 dollar tv to have a distoted picture. I took it back again and got the phillips 30".best choice i made lately. the picture is much better. the standard ntsc picture is MUCH better and there is no barrel roll. thought about getting the panasonic? at wl-mart but after a while(i stood and stared at the screens for about an hour) I noticed that the panisonic actually stretched the picture on the sides. the only down side to this tv is that it won't accept 720p. i don't get any picture when i set my screen size to a 720p res.by the way i use the tv to watch movies from my pc most of the time.


----------



## BlackwaterStout

I'm thinking about trading mine in for the Panny. The panny you saw at Wal mart was probably in stretch mode. It will display the same way the Sanyo does. I've never had any luck at all with Philips products so I tend to avoid them. The Panny has a much more thorough onscreen geometry adjustment menu that includes tilt.


I've had my Sanyo for nearly 2 months. Anyone know how long I have to return it?


----------



## zx7ninja

coomarlin, you should have 90 days to return the set to Wal-mart.


----------



## acer

I just got the 32 inch and I love it. Xbox games look fantastic on it. For those of you who were wondering, I looked inside of the tv, and the picture tube is made by LG Philips.


----------



## sic0048




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Bedowyn_
> *I have a question
> 
> 
> When we talk about "overscan" on here, what exactlly are we referring to?
> 
> 
> Thank. Sorry for the noob question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Overscan is the amount of picture that is broadcast, but not shown due to the TV cropping the picture somewhat. Every TV has some overscan. This is because if TVs didn't crop the picture some, inevitably you would see jagged edges or black along the edges of the picture because not every show is broadcast with the exact same settings. So TVs crop the picture some to ensure nice edges. The problem come up when a TV crops too much picture and you loose some important information (like stock tickers etc). A computer monitor does not usually have overscan due to the stable signal it is feed. Therefore, when you output a computer image to a normal TV with overscan, you will loose some items along the edge (like program buttons at the bottom of the page).


----------



## finger11




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by stoic_squirrel_
> *the only down side to this tv is that it won't accept 720p. i don't get any picture when i set my screen size to a 720p res.*



what happens if you're tuned to a 720p tv broadcast ? will it show?


----------



## sic0048

My parents just got this TV for Christmas and I have to say it's not bad for the money. I do have a few comments however, most have been covered, but I just wanted to speak my peace about this set:


Positive Things:

- Good colors out of the box (only took minor color changes with DVE).

- Nice black tones

- Built in HD tuner

- Inexpensive price

- Availability of the service manual via this thread. Fixing overscan and geometry issues was easier because I had the manual.


Negative Things:

- Coaxial inputs are limiting. You can only have one digital input. (My TV c32v37 has more flexibility in how it handles inputs. It only has one digital tuner but can receive a digital signal from either input and display it).

- Doesn't allow direct input of individual digital channels. (ie 13 but not 13-2)

- Doesn't allow individual digital channels to be saved - only does a full scan.

- Picture with Picture - very limiting - only allows one analog and one digital channel to be shown. No other options (like 2 analog channels as my Zenith allows). Only picture with picture (2 half frame images), no actual picture in picture allowed either.

- The case is a little cheap looking IMHO.


Again, overall this set is nice for the money. Personally I am much happier with my Zenith c32v37 than I am with the Sanyo and would spend the extra $200 to get the Zenith because it is much more flexible (tuners, PIP, digital inputs, channel selection, to name just a view)


----------



## sic0048

stoic_squirrel - I am surprised that this is the case. Most CRT TVs will not display 720p natively, but all that I have heard will display it by converting it to another resolution. I would recommend that you look into this a little more (ie experiment with it some by sending different 720 signals like ABC OTA, or X-Box etc). Change the settings on the TV some too. I honestly would be surprised if this TV didn't display 720p by design (it my convert it, but it should display it).


----------



## sic0048

I just wanted to make a quick comment to all those people out there that are too afraid to change any of the service menu items because they think they will break the TV.


1st - copy down all of the setting that you plan on changing. To be honest with you, you can fix most generic problems on this TV by changing the items that are shaded on page 5 of the service manual. Numbers 102-10D are color related and numbers 116-120 screen related (geometry and overscan). So don't think that you will be sifting through hundreds of settings to get the TV right. In reality you might have to adjust 10-20 total settings. But even this can be broken down further. You might adjust 2-3 for overscan issues, maybe 4-8 for geometry problems and 5-10 for color settings). If you have a problem with just one resolution or input (1080i for example), then you can go further into the service menu and start adjusting the settings for that one thing.


2nd - Experiment by changing the value on a menu item. Don't be afraid to change the numbers, you can always go back to the way it was if you wrote down the starting number. You should see immediate results (ie you don't need to exit the menu to see a change). You might need to increase or decrease the numbers quite a bit to see the subtle changes and understand what exactly the setting is for.


For example, if you change the V position value (number 117), you will see the picture change on the vertical plane.


3rd - you really need a calibration DVD to make the subtle changes. There are lots of diagrams that you can show on the screen that will allow you to correct for overscan, geometry and color problems much easier that just guessing from a broadcast picture.


4th - if the result isn't what you expected, change the setting back to its original number. You cannot 'break the set" by changing these items. You can make the picture worse than it was, but you can always go back to "stock" if you wrote down the original numbers. I have found that the settings have definitive starting and ending values which tells me that the manufacture has not included any settings that might cause harm to the TV (at least not in the short term - and a bad setting will be very evident and unwatchable). For example - a setting might have numbers 0-200 and then it will roll over to 0 again.


So hopefully this will spur some of you to experiment and try to optimize the settings on your TV. My parents set had a really bad upper right hand corner (it bowed in about 1/2 an inch) but I was able to fix that and reduce the overscan without too much effort. I've set other TVs, but this was my first Sanyo (and my first with a real service manual). It was much easier because of the available service manual - but it still comes down to trial and error until you get the picture that you are satisfied with.


----------



## BlackwaterStout

I agree that you shouldn't be afraid to mess with the service menu. As long as you are smart about it. But the problem with my set it the single biggest drawback to the set is the tilt issue and that issue can not be corrected via the service menu.


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sic0048_
> *stoic_squirrel - I am surprised that this is the case. Most CRT TVs will not display 720p natively, but all that I have heard will display it by converting it to another resolution. I would recommend that you look into this a little more (ie experiment with it some by sending different 720 signals like ABC OTA, or X-Box etc). Change the settings on the TV some too. I honestly would be surprised if this TV didn't display 720p by design (it my convert it, but it should display it).*



As a matter of fact, most CRT HD sets do not accept a 720p input. Only the more recent sets are capable of converting it to 1080i for display. For most people, this isn't a problem as their HD source will do the conversion (eg. a stb will convert abc, fox, or espn to 1080i for output to the tv). Other than this, the only other source of 720 that would need to be converted is xbox games that do not support 1080i. Even when used as a computer display, the computer can output 1080i (or 540p). The only CRT HD sets that walmart carries that can do this conversion are the Sanyo's. I believe that the newer Sonys and possibly Toshibas are able to this conversion as well.


----------



## sic0048

I'm really not trying to harp on my Zenith c32v37 in this thread, but it has no problem displaying a 720p signal. However, it converts it to 1080i. It does not display 720p natively.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Yeah, the trend ususally is if it has a built in tuner, it can convert 720p to 1080i for display as it already has the circuitry in place as part of the tuner to do this conversion. Sets without a tuner need to have that circuitry added on, which many tv sets do not have. Many of the older sets did not have a tuner, and hence, could not do the conversion.


----------



## LRend1215

Okay people maybe you can help me out with this..


Today i did the adjustments to my sanyo 30" using the service manual I got from this thread ( Gray Strickland). I only the ones that were shaded as recommended by the manual, and i kept the codes of all the ones i changed. Okay so here comes the problem


After changing all of them i went back and i noticed that my pix shape options went from Previously ( Normal, Full, Zoom 1, Zoom 2 ) to ( Normal, Letterbox, Zoom ). The normal one look like a regular HD picture except with a bit of vertical strech, The letter box looks like it has too much horizontal stretch to it and it appers with black bars at the top and bottom. Is this normal? I really do not know which exact option made it appear this way as that i changed all the codes at once.


Also when i played a DVD the bottom black bars are still larger than the top one. Not by way too much but enough to notice.


So can anybody help me out here? does that sound normal to you all? what should i do? go back to my original settings?


Also when i did the vertical adjustments i made sure the pix was in full mode as recommended by the manual? Any input would be greatly appreciated... thanks..


----------



## oryan_dunn

It sounds like you changed the value that tells the tv what aspect ratio it is. I seem to remember someone in the old thread had done this. I'm not sure what value you changed to do this, but you should be able to switch it back.


----------



## dubyagee

Has anyone found a stand that matches up well with the 30 incher? I sit fairly close to my set (about 7 feet) and my old stand sits a little low for my taste (it's only 16 inches high). Anyone have a matching stand that sits any higher?


----------



## sic0048




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
> *Yeah, the trend ususally is if it has a built in tuner, it can convert 720p to 1080i for display as it already has the circuitry in place as part of the tuner to do this conversion. Sets without a tuner need to have that circuitry added on, which many tv sets do not have. Many of the older sets did not have a tuner, and hence, could not do the conversion.*



That makes perfect sense. I had never had it explained like that before. Built in tuners would handle 720p (perhaps by converting it) while monitors probably don't. Monitor manufactures would expect the STB tuner or other input to handle any conversions.


----------



## sic0048




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LRend1215_
> *Okay people maybe you can help me out with this..
> 
> 
> Today i did the adjustments to my sanyo 30" using the service manual I got from this thread ( Gray Strickland). I only the ones that were shaded as recommended by the manual, and i kept the codes of all the ones i changed. Okay so here comes the problem
> 
> 
> After changing all of them i went back and i noticed that my pix shape options went from Previously ( Normal, Full, Zoom 1, Zoom 2 ) to ( Normal, Letterbox, Zoom ). The normal one look like a regular HD picture except with a bit of vertical strech, The letter box looks like it has too much horizontal stretch to it and it appers with black bars at the top and bottom. Is this normal? I really do not know which exact option made it appear this way as that i changed all the codes at once.
> 
> 
> Also when i played a DVD the bottom black bars are still larger than the top one. Not by way too much but enough to notice.
> 
> 
> So can anybody help me out here? does that sound normal to you all? what should i do? go back to my original settings?
> 
> 
> Also when i did the vertical adjustments i made sure the pix was in full mode as recommended by the manual? Any input would be greatly appreciated... thanks..*



IT sounds like you simply went into the service menu and changed the values to what the service manual had. Is that correct? Unfortunately it is not that easy. Every TV is going to be slightly (or drastically for that matter) different and therefore every TV is going to have completely different settings. The service manual settings are really designed to be a starting place.


To change the settings you really need to use a calibration disk like AVIA or DVE. Reading your post I don't get the feeling that you did.


So, I would go back into the service menu and change the settings back to your original settings and then order a calibration disk to do the job properly. I'll be more than happy to answer any questions you have about it if you want to post or send me a PM.


----------



## sic0048

As far as your problems, I'm not sure about the zoom issue. However, the horizontal and vertical changes are totally expected. Those are values that would be changed in the service menu. They were changed too much (or in the wrong direction) so instead of centering the picture, it made it further off center. You would have also changed the amount of overscan as well with the changes you made which could magnify the problem.


----------



## LRend1215

Your correct sic0048, All i did was change the shaded numbers as the service manual recommended. And i didnt use use a calibration dvd ( where can i get one relatively cheap from?)


Plus last nite, I went back and re entered the values that i previously had, but the setting and picture where no where near what it was when berfore i change it.. what gives? And i did make sure to copy the code EXACTLY as it showed it, before i changed them,


Rite now my main problem is to change the aspect ratio back to 16x9 from 4:3... anybody know what # in the service manual this could be done from?

thanks for all your input..


PS: this is pertaining to the 30" TV


----------



## finger11




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dubyagee_
> *Has anyone found a stand that matches up well with the 30 incher? I sit fairly close to my set (about 7 feet) and my old stand sits a little low for my taste (it's only 16 inches high). Anyone have a matching stand that sits any higher?*



i think read earlier in this thread about this matching up well:

http://www.ikea.com/webapp/wcs/store...ts=10104*10174


----------



## sic0048

LRend1215 - I briefly read the old thread and it looks like service menu item 088 controls aspect ratio. The person in the other thread had switched it to 12 somehow when it should be set to 10. Double check to make sure this item is set to 10. If that doesn't do it, also check item 086 has it also looks like it controls aspect ratios somehow. Let me know if this fixes it.


----------



## buzzly

Service menu item 088 controls aspect ratio for the 30" ws model.

I think "12" is 16x9 and "10" for 4x3. But check first. Read the service manual, page 12 and 13.


----------



## LRend1215

Like I said, I previously had set them back to what i originally had, but the picture of the pix shape was no longer the same, even though i put them back as i originally had them. But I will try what you fellows are menitoning.


Also can having the TV set to a 4:3 aspect ration on 16x9 widescreen, can it hurt the tv in any way?


Thanks for your input fellows i really appreciate it..


----------



## Bedowyn

I have the 32" TV, and like it for the most part (only thing is a certain waviness to the image in hi-def, in the middle of the screen... hard to describe, and only a little distracting)...


I have worked with this, and have it where I like it... I have made what menu adjustments I can, and have the picture is pretty good...


However, I now have some time, and think I can get my hand on a setup disk from a friend. So what I need is some sort of guidance on this "service menu"...


I gather from reading the forum that the 30" model service manual is available... but did anyone ever find one for the 32", or has anyone created a 32" guide to go with it. If so, can anyone direct me to these (I am going to look, but if assistance is available, I will gladly accept it).


IE - If I was a noob (I am) and wanted to get into and alter my service menu settings (I do) than are my best resources for doing so properly?


Thanks!.


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LRend1215_
> *Like I said, I previously had set them back to what i originally had, but the picture of the pix shape was no longer the same, even though i put them back as i originally had them. But I will try what you fellows are menitoning.
> 
> 
> Also can having the TV set to a 4:3 aspect ration on 16x9 widescreen, can it hurt the tv in any way?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input fellows i really appreciate it..*



I doubt it will hurt it in any way. It probably just tells the tv how to manipulate the picture so it is shown correctly.


----------



## sic0048

In my experience with the 32", the service menus where the exact same. My parents starting value did not match the default, but it was usually close and could have resulted from the factory doing a cursory calibration before shipping the TV.


----------



## LRend1215

Thanks guys for all your inputs , This Forum is definately full of knowledgeable people.


And you are correct Buzzly, for item 088: 12 = 16x9 and 10 = 4:3, which is weird because according to my service manual it states that it should be set to 10 or it wont work properly... Blah! Stupid Manual


Now i Just have a small issue of the width of the picture being a little to wide, but nothing too terribly bad , will fix more properly this weekend. thanks again guys for your input


Ohh yea and one last question i promise... When watching HD channels/ DVD's its better to watch them in "Full" mode as opposed to "Normal" right? or thats the recommended pix size? Does it matter?


----------



## sic0048

I'm glad it worked out. There should be no reason why you couldn't get the TV back to normal, but I was still a little fearful that you would prove me wrong. However, all is well and I'm sure you have learned a great deal about your TV. Hopefully you can borrow or buy a calibration DVD and really get it dialed in. It should be no sweat for you now.


----------



## Bedowyn

Is there anyway (has anyone figured out a way) to pick the inputs from a single key stroke or series of keystrokes... without having to cycle through all of the settings with the input key?


I would like to be able to program my universal to go directly to this input or that, without having to jump modes...


Any help? Does this question make any sense? Thanks


----------



## BlackwaterStout

I think I remember someone waying that the Sanyo's do not have discrete codes for inputs. The only way to get through them is to cycle


----------



## Gage33

I have read a lot of this thread (geez its long), but I am still not sure whether to get the 32" 4:3 or the 30" 16:9. I am a noob. Could someone explain to me the pros and cons of each? I will be playing video games (PS2 & GameCube), watching sports, using HD /SD digital cable channels through Comcast, and some DVD watching. Is the barrel rolling effect as bad on the 32", or is this just a 30" WS issue? In what situations will I get black bars on either TV? How big is the viewing area on the 30" with non 16:9 sources compared to the 32". How big is the viewing area on the 32" with 16:9 sources compared to the 30"?


Thanks a lot.


----------



## BlackwaterStout

Be very careful when you get either of these TV's that the geometry is good. My 30" geometry is not very good at all and I'm probably going to take it back.


You'll get the black bars on the 32" when watching HD programming and any SD programs that are made with an OAR of 16:9. I'm just guessing that the HD material you'll see on the 32 will be slightly smaller than the HD material on the 30.


As far as the 30" is concerned, You get Vertical bars on the left and right side of the screen when viewing standard 4:3 aspect material. (Unless you want to stretch it







) You will also get horizontal bars when viewing 2.35:1 DVD's. These bars are similar to the bars you see when watching a 1.85:1 movie on a 4:3 set. My guess is that the 4:3 program on the 30" set is probably equivlent to a 27" standard set. SO it's quite a bit smaller than the 32" set.


With that in mind I still chose the 30" set because I wanted to see the high quality HD material in all of it's glory as opposed to seeing mediocre SD material in all of it's "Not so glory". Thats just my opinion and I'm sure a lot of people will disagree.


----------



## Gage33




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by coomarlin_
> *Be very careful when you get either of these TV's that the geometry is good. My 30" geometry is not very good at all and I'm probably going to take it back.
> *



Maybe I will not get this TV based on the history of poor geometry. The last thing I want to do is carry this thing home, carry it back to Walmart, and then carry another home. (Then maybe repeat).


Another question, will PS2 and Gamecube gaming use the whole display on the 30"? How about the 32?


----------



## BlackwaterStout

I was not trying to scare you out of getting the TV. Just be aware that a high percentage of them have geometry issues that can't be fixed easily.


I'm in the situation you mentioned. I lugged this thing home. Hurt my back carrying it up 2 flights of stairs and now it has to go back. I am considering getting the Panny 30" from Sams club about $760. It has many geometry correctable settings in the onscreen menus. But after lugging these TV's around I'm thinking maybe I should spring for a 30" LCD like the Olevia.











Other things to look out for with the Sanyo is that it's component inputs seem to be of low quality (create a wavy interference on some sets), and the PAP sucks on this TV. The ATSC tuner is a nice touch, but it does have some limitation as well when it comes to manually setting channels up.


Not sure about the gaming consoles as I don't use any of them and I'm not much ofa gamer. Someone else might be able to step in here.


----------



## finger11




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by coomarlin_
> *IOther things to look out for with the Sanyo is that it's component inputs seem to be of low quality (create a wavy interference on some sets)*



damn, i thought i might have been seeing things when i saw the 'waves'... so this is the input quality ? could it be interference from other wires near the set? (ie. cable wires) or is it definetly low quality inputs


----------



## BlackwaterStout

I think it's pretty much well known that a large number of people are getting some type of interference through their component jacks. I've tried 4 different sets of cables thinking that my cables might be bad and three different STB's and I got that interference with all of them. Someone speculated much earlier in the thread that the power supply for this Sanyo TV was poorly made and it was causing the interference on the component inputs. I'm not sure if that is true or not. I'd think that if it is the power supply that all of the inputs would have interference. Regardless of what the cause is the fact remains that it is a problem on a high percentage of sets. I've switched to a STB that has an HDMI connection and that definately cured it. But I still use one of the component connections for my DVD player so I still have to deal with it.


----------



## Eryxis

I just got this set today... LOVE IT. Using microsoft AV pack the xbox looks great. Halo 2 is pretty, no real issues. Minor geometry issues i'm sure can be fixed via the service menus, other than that it's beatutiful


----------



## GPnOK

i got the 30 about two weeks ago... only problem so far is when in 4:3 both the sides bow in a little.. havent tried going into service menu yet


----------



## finger11




> Quote:
> _ I've switched to a STB that has an HDMI connection and that definately cured it. But I still use one of the component connections for my DVD player so I still have to deal with it. [/b]
> _


_


Does your STB have component input? You could then try going:


dvd player(component) --> STB(HDMI) --> TV_


----------



## BlackwaterStout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by finger11_
> *Does your STB have component input? You could then try going:
> 
> 
> dvd player(component) --> STB(HDMI) --> TV*



No it doesn't. Component output only. It's a SA 8300HD DVR.


----------



## Bedowyn

First of all, please forgive me if I am missing something obvious here... I am only a very poor amateur when it comes to audiophilia... BUT....


I just bought a DVI capable DVD player (Toshiba SD-5970) from Best Buy, and generally speaking, I am very pleased...


However, I noticed something very unusual last night...


The DVD player has two modes for audio output.. "Raw" or "PCM"... (Now, be advised that at as of right now, I have no idea what PCM is. I am going to look it up here when I get a second.)


If I pass the Raw feed directly to my Receiver (Onkyo) via an optic cable, everything works wonderfully. However, the idea was to pass the audio via the HDMI cable to the TV, and then from my tv to my receiver via optical. It is at that point where things get interesting.


My DVD manual says I have to chose PCM audio for the sound to travel via the HDMI cable. Fine, I chose this. And sound does travel. BUT it is only Dolby Pro Logic 2. If I chose Dolby Digital, it passes to the receiver as DLG2, and if I chose DTS, I get nothing. The TV gives me no audio information (as opposed to when I am watching the OTA tuner). The receiver DOES show "pcm."


So, any suggestions. Am I limited to only going directly to the receiver, or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## BlackwaterStout

The Optical Output on the TV is only for when you are using the built-in digital tuner. It will not pass the DVD audio back out. What I would suggest is to use a DVI-->HDMI cable to connect your DVD player to your TV. Then connect the digital audio cable from your DVD polayer to one fo the inputs on your Onkyo. Same thing if you have a STB. Connect it via component cable and send the audio from it to another digital input on your Onkyo.


----------



## tichinose

i am new to hdtv..how do i know if i am getting hdtv on my sanyo 32744??


----------



## sic0048




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tichinose_
> *i am new to hdtv..how do i know if i am getting hdtv on my sanyo 32744??*



First off, how are you receiving your broadcasts? If it is via cable/sat, you are not receiving HD unless you are paying extra for their HD package and have an HD STB feeding your TV.


If on the other hand you are using an antenna to receive your signals, you might be getting HD TV. The easiest way to tell is to plug the antenna input into the digital antenna input on the back of the TV. Then tune to a major network (ABC, NBC, etc) and press the "INFO" button on your remote. It will display the channel information (number, network, guide, etc), but it also displays the resolution that the channel is being broadcast it. For normal SD TV it will display 480i - this is not HD TV. If it displays 720p (usually only on ABC) or 1080i (most other channels) then you are recieving and displaying HD signals. Your aspect ratio will be 16x9 so you will see black bars at the top and bottom of your screen. If the show isn't originally taped for HD, the you will also see black bars on the sides and most people will generally use the zoom button to fill the screen in that case where there are black bars on all four sides of the screen.


Bottom line - if you don't see 720p or 1080i when you hit the INFO button on the remote, you are not seeing HD TV.


----------



## tichinose

via cable.....i have digital cable box but i was going to switch it with the hdtv box with tivo..i thought you didn't need a hdtv box with the sanyo....what is the difference of getting a tv with the tuner built in or a hdtv compatible tv....


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tichinose_
> *via cable.....i have digital cable box but i was going to switch it with the hdtv box with tivo..i thought you didn't need a hdtv box with the sanyo....what is the difference of getting a tv with the tuner built in or a hdtv compatible tv....*



A lot of people have already posted in this thread that they receive HD channels from their cable provider without purchasing an HD STB and sometimes without even purchasing any digital package. Some report getting the premium HD channels even where they don't subscribe to HBO or the HD package from cable. You can't depend on that being the case from all cable feeds though.


The way to tell if you are getting HD is to push the Info button and look for 720 or 1080.


The tuner built into your Sanyo can be used for OTA or cable digital channels if they are NOT encrypted. Some cable providers send the local network channels in HD unencrypted. The best thing to do would be connect the cable through a splitter to go to both the analog and digital inputs on the Sanyo and scan for channels. When you then go through the digital channels found, hit Info to see the resolution. If it is HD, you really should be able to see the difference w/o hitting the Info button. A lot of the digital channels may be 480i standard definition.


If your cable company does encrypt their HD channels, you will need one of their STB to receive it.


----------



## tichinose

if a use a splitter do i connect the cable from cable box and cable from antenna then do i connect that to cable in or rf antenna plug????


----------



## BlackwaterStout

If you use a splitter send one split to the cable box and the other to the ATSC tuner on the Sanyo. You CAN NOT go from the STB to the ATSC tuner.


It's called Clear QAM and it works with most cable providers. At least it does with the networks. When I first tried it with my Sanyo not only did I get ABC/CBS/NBC/PBS via ClearQAM, I also got all of the premium movie channels like Starz/Show/Cinemax, etc. Since then they've scrambled this channels and I can only get them through my STB. I can still get the HD network feeds via the basic cable.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tichinose_
> *if a use a splitter do i connect the cable from cable box and cable from antenna then do i connect that to cable in or rf antenna plug????*



It SOUNDS like you have a coax cable from both an antenna (roof/attic/rabbit ears) and from the cable provider. Both of them can be used for either analog or digital tuner inputs on the Sanyo, but you will have to decide which you want to use for each tuner input. You can't use the antenna AND the cable for the analog tuner so run whichever you want to the analog input. The same is true for the digital tuner input.


If you take the antenna cable to a splitter and send two outputs from the splitter to the two coax inputs on the TV and scan for channels, you will see what you get OTA from the antenna for both analog and digital signals.


If you take the coax from the cable provider and send it through a 3 way splitter, one output would go to the cable STB, and the other two would go to the TV's tuners. Scan for channels to see what you get analog and digital from the raw cable feed. You can also connect the STB to the TV's Component/Video connectors but then you'd need an HD STB to see HD from cable via the component inputs (instead of using the tuner built into the Sanyo).


You might also just connect the antenna input to the TV's analog tuner and use a 2 way splitter on the raw cable feed to go to the existing STB and the TV's digital tuner. It would all depend on what you gain/lose by using the cable feed for the digital tuner. Some places, the cable providers don't yet have the local networks in HD but they would be available via antenna. Other places may not get a good OTA signal for digital channels but the local cable provider supplies them all (for NO extra charge).


----------



## sic0048

You guys are correct about receiving unencrypted cable without a STB. I myself get HBO on my basic cable due to a built in decoder. It was my mistake in leaving that out. That being said, I think we are going to see fewer and fewer cable companies broadcasting unencrypted signals, especially since larger TVs are going to be required to included a built in HD tuner later this year. The cable companies are not going to continue to give programming away for free it they can help it. In the beginning of HD, it was easier to get unencrypted material, but it is already getting harder and harder.


----------



## wjens

I just bought this set (30" widescreen) but when viewing DVDs or games with the PS2 on either component hookup everything looks terrible. Specifically, stuff that should be blue is green and the red is saturated and grainy. I've tripple checked the connections and even tried connecting them wrong to see if something was mismarked.


I had my PS2 hooked up the same way on a 38" RCA HDTV (F38310) without problems. I also tested the new set with my Pioneer Elite (DV-45A) DVD player in both interlaced and progressive modes without issues.


I noticed the manual indicates the component connections will accept SDTV, EDTV & HDTV signals. Does the PS2 put out something special?


----------



## Pizon

I bought the 30" wide screen for our bedroom. I see walmart online has a three year service plan which starts after the manufacturer warranty runs out. The policy is around 40 dollars which covers parts and labor. What does everyone think about this plan. I am thinking of getting it. Only available online for online and in store purchases. Please comment. thanks


----------



## rpverret

Hi all,


I've had my HT30744 for about a week now. After the initial excitement of HDTV, not to mention the pleasure of getting one heck of a deal compared to other CRTs, I've begun to nitpick. Having watched a good bit of WS content, the significant barrel roll on this set has become apparent. To me, this is the worst PQ flaw. It is incredibly annoying to see an image distorted as the camera pans across it. Upon searching this thread, there has been little talk of barrel roll. Do others experience this with their sets? Should I exchange mine in the hopes of getting a geometrically better set?


For now, I've come up with a pseudo-fix. By increasing the horizontal width of the picture in the service menu, the barrel roll seems to have been reduced. Since doing this, the small amount of HD that I have watched seems to show less of this effect. If I can continue to increase the width to eliminate barrel roll altogether, I may do so. The only compromise is that I am losing picture and will have to correspondingly increase the vertical height to maintain the aspect ratio. Any thoughts on this? Should I just return my set? You can't beat the value of this thing, and I'd hate to spend more on a set with fewer features for one PQ flaw.


Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## BlackwaterStout

I know what you are saying. Your either going to have to deal with a lot of Barrell roll or else a lot of overscan. I'd prefer neither. I noticed that too when I went to adjust my geometry in the service menu. I thought to myself, "WooHoo! I fixed the overscan!" Only to find out it intruduced too much barrel roll. In order to get rid of the barrell roll you need to create almost 14 overscan. That coupled with the tilt issue on my set is why I'm going to return mine. I still have 30 days to return it and I think I'm gonna get the panny from Sams Club. I just need to borrow a friends truck so I can haul it back to Wally World.


----------



## oryan_dunn

My philips also has some barrel roll. I wonder if it is something that affects widescreens more than standard?


----------



## doubledeucelaw

I have connected a Toshiba DVD player (model SD-5970) to the TV via HDMI cable. If I pause the DVD player or, sometimes, if I skip ahead chapters, the audio thereafter disappears from the TV and the remote no longer works (i.e. info button, input select, PAP, etc.) except the power button does continue to work. If, while the DVD is continuing to play, I power off the TV then turn it back on, everything is then okay. I am using the HDMI cable that came with the DVD player. Is this normal?


----------



## throwness

Just got the 30" yesterday (would have preferred the 32" but I can't find a place that sells it here in Canada)


Looks good (considering I'm upgrading from my 13" RCA







) but I have the tilt problem, and some minor geometry issue on the vertical sides (pincushon?) Lowering contrast helped alot, will try lowering brightness and sharpness later today.


Did anyone ever find out a fix for the tilt, or do we have to live with it?


Does the barrel roll only happen in HD, or 480p, or something? So far I've only watched SD tv, and I haven't seen the barrel roll yet. Haven't tried anything HD yet.


Finally, would anyone be kind enough to give me a quick rundown on how to use the service manual? ie. which settings I should definitely tamper with, which settings I should definitely not tamper with etc. I'm new to the world of modern TV, and the service manual is pretty intimidating.


(Also, I see that the link to the service manuals are gone; I downloaded the manual before, but didn't download page 5. Does anyone have an alternate link to page 5?)


Thanks


----------



## BlackwaterStout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by throwness_
> *Just got the 30" yesterday (would have preferred the 32" but I can't find a place that sells it here in Canada)
> 
> 
> Looks good (considering I'm upgrading from my 13" RCA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but I have the tilt problem, and some minor geometry issue on the vertical sides (pincushon?) Lowering contrast helped alot, will try lowering brightness and sharpness later today.
> 
> 
> Did anyone ever find out a fix for the tilt, or do we have to live with it?
> 
> 
> Does the barrel roll only happen in HD, or 480p, or something? So far I've only watched SD tv, and I haven't seen the barrel roll yet. Haven't tried anything HD yet.
> 
> 
> Finally, would anyone be kind enough to give me a quick rundown on how to use the service manual? ie. which settings I should definitely tamper with, which settings I should definitely not tamper with etc. I'm new to the world of modern TV, and the service manual is pretty intimidating.
> 
> 
> (Also, I see that the link to the service manuals are gone; I downloaded the manual before, but didn't download page 5. Does anyone have an alternate link to page 5?)
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Fisrt off, there is no imediate fix for the tilt problem short of having a repair man come to your home and fix it. And Sanyo doesn't seem to be willing to do that. There advice is usually "Take it back to Wal Mart". I've only noticed the barrel roll issue in widescreen HD. The barrel roll is pretty obvious on the right and left edges of the screen while watching HD. A good indicator of this is while watching football the yardlines tend to bend at the edges. This seems to be less with a lot of overscan. If you use the HDNet calibration screen you can set it to about 14 on each end and the barrel roll is negligible. But when you set to to the correct (4-5) setting the barrel roll is very bad. I don't think there is anything that can be done about this. It's a flaw in the CRT.


You can access the service menu by holding down the voume button and plugging your set in. Be careful though and write down anything you change. Most of the geometry setting at 116-120.


----------



## doubledeucelaw




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by shahster_
> *Hey all,
> 
> 
> With all the great advice, I ended up buying the HT30744 set at Wallyworld for $647 - what a deal! I have a Toshiba SD-5970 HDMI DVD player which upconverts DVDs to 720p and 1080i and a Silver Sensor antenna connected for OTA HDTV. Only two complaints - here in hilly Pittsburgh, my Silver Sensor antenna stinks at OTA HDTV, getting only 3 channels with lots of fine tuning required.
> 
> 
> More importantly, can anyone explain or help me out with a unique problem? The set and the DVD player work great, except for the audio when I am in 720p or 1080i -- then I get this terribly annoying echoing sound (with some buzzing). I have checked all the connections and settings - to no avail. This only happens with the upconversion settings with the DVD player, which is connected with the HDMI cable - the speakers on the TV work fine with OTA HDTV and with the DVD player in 480p mode. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Otherwise, you could not ask for a better deal than this set!!*



I have the same setup - the HT30744, the SD-5970 and the Silver Sensor. I do not have the audio problem you are describing. Although, I have been reading some rather unflattering opinions of our dvd player.


BTW, could you tell me if you have noticed this problem - If I pause the DVD player or, sometimes, if I skip ahead chapters, the audio thereafter disappears from the TV and the remote no longer works (i.e. info button, input select, PAP, etc.) except the power button does continue to work. If, while the DVD is continuing to play, I power off then back on, everything is then okay. Could you check this out on your setup?


Thanks.


----------



## tichinose

i just connected a digtal High Definition cable box.....not sure i did it right...do i run the cable from the wall to the cable in on the tv and antenna to rf antenna spot?


----------



## BlackwaterStout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tichinose_
> *i just connected a digtal High Definition cable box.....not sure i did it right...do i run the cable from the wall to the cable in on the tv and antenna to rf antenna spot?*



No. Run the cable from the wall to the "cable input" on the cable box. Then use some component cables or an HDMI cable (depending on your box) to the appropiate input on your TV. You will not be able to get HD channels through the box unless you use a component cable (red/Blue/green) or a HDMI/DVI cable.


If you go directly from the wall to the ATSC coax input on back of the TV you might be able to get a few ClearQAM channels, but if you do that use a splitter so you can also use your cable box.


----------



## sgirardot1

I purchased the HT30744 Saturday( mine was a display model as both stores close to me were out, they gave me 10% off.) and here are my first impressions:


1) I find it to be a perfect match for my 13x12 living room.


2) It is not as heavy as I thought.


3) Dish network hooked up through S-Video looks great. ( I am using full mode to stretch and fill the screen) It certainly looks better than my 27" C27V22 Zenith HDTV did with standard definition.


4) DVD through S-video looks great as well, I will be trying the progressive scan/component cable hookup later.


5) I found the internal digital tuner to be sensative. Before purchasing this tv I wanted to get a real world sense of how well I could receive local digital programs. I purchased the US digital box and a $7.00 UHF/VHF unpowered antenna from Walmart.( I live about 17 miles from all transmitters here in Wolverine Lake, MI... Zip is 48390) With that setup I was able to pull in all local channels and even a PBS feed from Ann Arbor, MI (about 30 miles away), although that was sketchy sometimes. Most every station was rock solid, however WB and UPN sometimes would drop on me with this setup. This is where it is tricky I think for us consumers because we don't know if or when these stations are broadcasting at full power. Anyways, with the same antenna in the same location I had trouble with the sanyo. Most came in, but 2 or 3 would drop out quite a bit ( ironically neither was WB or UPN). I ended up going through a total of 4 set top antennas ( 3 unpowered and 1 powered) In the end, the $4.00 bow tie antenna from Radio Shack was able to pull in all stations. I had to snap it onto a nail and mount it almost to the ceiling of my wall. The lead coming off this antenna is short, and you will need to purchase the transformer to go from 300ohm flat to 75 ohm coax. From there you can use either a coax to coax union or a two way spliter ( this was my method). The transformer snaps on to the inlet of the splitter and then I ran coax from outlet#1 to the digital in on the TV. In the end, I could have never been able to afford a 30" widscreen with built in tuner. For the price I think both the 30" and 32" are a no brainer. By the way I have not discovered any major geometry issues with my set. Over the air both HD and Digital looks awesome, in fact I'm going to go watch some widescreen HD right now...see ya.


----------



## dubyagee

Just for the hell of it last night I popped in a dvd into the Xbox to see if I got the green vertical lines and lo and behold I did. The picture was also a lot grainer than with my interlaced Toshiba player that's also hooked up via component. So is there a consensus here about whether it's an Xbox or TV issue or a combination of both? Games look great, but I wouldn't want to use the 'box for dvd viewing. To be fair I wouldn't want to use the Xbox as a dvd player anyway.


Also- I was under the impression that the Xbox dashboard didn't display properly on an HDTV due to it being displayed as interlaced without doing that stick and trigger trick? It displays fine on my 30 incher without having to have done that.


----------



## PrezVander

I've had the 32" for a few weeks now and love it. I just got my HDMI cable in the mail, so I'm trying to change the connection over from the component I've been using. I unplugged all the cables from the cable box (SA8300HD) and the TV, turned them off, plugged in the HDMI cable and turned back on the TV followed by the cable box, but all I get is "No Signal" when I switch the input over to the HDMI. Is there another step I'm missing here?


----------



## TH3_FRB

Are yu sure the DVI output on your cable box is active? Maybe you need to power up the cable box first so the TV can recognize a signal when it starts up...like MS Windows used to be before USB and Firewire.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PrezVander_
> *I've had the 32" for a few weeks now and love it. I just got my HDMI cable in the mail, so I'm trying to change the connection over from the component I've been using. I unplugged all the cables from the cable box (SA8300HD) and the TV, turned them off, plugged in the HDMI cable and turned back on the TV followed by the cable box, but all I get is "No Signal" when I switch the input over to the HDMI. Is there another step I'm missing here?*


----------



## BlackwaterStout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PrezVander_
> *I've had the 32" for a few weeks now and love it. I just got my HDMI cable in the mail, so I'm trying to change the connection over from the component I've been using. I unplugged all the cables from the cable box (SA8300HD) and the TV, turned them off, plugged in the HDMI cable and turned back on the TV followed by the cable box, but all I get is "No Signal" when I switch the input over to the HDMI. Is there another step I'm missing here?*



I've got the same setup as you and I have HDMI working. However it can be phinicky to get working. The Sanyo manual says to make sure the TV is turned on before the cable box and that does seem to make a difference. First thing I would do is make sure you do not have a component cable hooked up to the 8300. I think that causes some confusion inside the cable box. Secondly, try hooking the HDMI cable into the TV first and unplugging it from the cable box. Turn both units on and change the input on the TV to HDMI. Then plug the HDMI cable into the back of the cable box. This seems to work in my setup. The picture will come up at that point and should work fine after that. If you are using a digital audio output to a receiver then you will have to go into the General settings menu of the 8300HD and enable dolby digital 5.1 output under "Audio: Digital Output"


Let me know if that works.


----------



## unhooked

I bought the 32" sanyo (4:3), and I am having the snow issue....This is my findings...


I have snow using componet, and s-video on both the TV and my DVD player (tried 2 players)..


The only time that I do not have the snow is when I am on a HDTV channel (through my cable box, using componet video cables)


I love the TV , but can't get over the snow (really becomes annoying when watching dvd's in letterbox)...


I drove an hour each way to a wal-mart out of town to get this thing last night (only walmart that had one)


Question is: Should I return it for another one, or should I just start looking at something else... I like the TV, but dont want to bring home another one and have "snow" issues again...


Wal mart does have an RCA HD monitor for the same price, but in the store, the picture didnt look as good as the Sanyo...


Thanks....


----------



## Amigo-2k




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by unhooked_
> *I bought the 32" sanyo (4:3), and I am having the snow issue....This is my findings...
> 
> good as the Sanyo...
> 
> 
> Thanks....*



Try some new cables.


----------



## sf49ersnfl

This tv is great except how can i manually add a digital channel that the scan didnt pick up? Thanks in advance


----------



## TomClancy

Does anyone know where I can download the service manual and the page 5 from it for the 30" ws TV?


I have found some links to the manual and the pages 5 but they are both dead.










Thanx in Advance.


----------



## upNdown




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sf49ersnfl_
> *This tv is great except how can i manually add a digital channel that the scan didnt pick up? Thanks in advance*



Sadly, you cannot. All you can do is repostion your antenna and do a digital add on scan.


----------



## sf49ersnfl

alright thanks anyways its too bad you cannot just add the channel. Does anyone know how high the signal strength has to be in order for the sanyo to pick up the channel? Also how do you access the service menu?


----------



## GPnOK

download service manual from page 2 post # 35


----------



## TomClancy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by GPnOK_
> *download service manual from page 2 post # 35*



Got it, thanx.


----------



## GPnOK

i havent gone in service area yet, when viewing 4:3 my t v is off by 1/4 in. from top of screen to bottom on left side ... the tv on display at store was doing same thing. i called sanyo & the lady there said it was normal.


----------



## sf49ersnfl

link does not work from page 2.... is it just my internet?


----------



## flacoman

Finally found one of these beasts ... Blows my 15 year old Toshiba away.

Component input on DVD is awesome and the analog tuner hooked straight to the cable is excellent . I'm using a cheapie set of rabbit ears for now on the digital tuner , so there's much room for improvement there. I'll peruse the other threads for antenna recommendations , but i'm a happy bunny indeed. No convergence issues I can see so far , but I'll report back if they do.

Note: this set was made 4 -11-2004 ,It might be a thought to track problems vs. build date .


peace

Jorge


----------



## TomClancy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sf49ersnfl_
> *link does not work from page 2.... is it just my internet?*



The link is working.


----------



## sf49ersnfl

i got the link to work my internet was just acting up thank you for telling me.


----------



## jsigone

I'm lookin to get one of these 2 Tv's..prolly lean towards the 32", upgrading from a 19". I'll be using this for watchin local stuff and ALOT of XBOX and few movies. So with that said, ,I've read probs with running XBOX on this tv and some has no issues at all. Is this a matter of cables bad? Xbox difference between old and new? or bad TV? If it happens to me, how will I know the difference between bad cables and bad tv?


Thanks


----------



## shahster




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by doubledeucelaw_
> *I have the same setup - the HT30744, the SD-5970 and the Silver Sensor. I do not have the audio problem you are describing. Although, I have been reading some rather unflattering opinions of our dvd player.
> 
> 
> BTW, could you tell me if you have noticed this problem - If I pause the DVD player or, sometimes, if I skip ahead chapters, the audio thereafter disappears from the TV and the remote no longer works (i.e. info button, input select, PAP, etc.) except the power button does continue to work. If, while the DVD is continuing to play, I power off then back on, everything is then okay. Could you check this out on your setup?
> 
> 
> Thanks.*



Doubledeucelaw,


I have noticed this same problem when I pause or skip ahead chapters...just chaulked it up to the same audio problems I have been having....again, if in 480p mode, there are no audio problems even when skipping or pausing.


Regarding our dvd player, have you noticed a picture quality difference with DVDs in 480p vs 720 p vs 1080i?


Thanks,


Samir


----------



## doubledeucelaw




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by shahster_
> *Doubledeucelaw,
> 
> 
> I have noticed this same problem when I pause or skip ahead chapters...just chaulked it up to the same audio problems I have been having....again, if in 480p mode, there are no audio problems even when skipping or pausing.
> 
> 
> Regarding our dvd player, have you noticed a picture quality difference with DVDs in 480p vs 720 p vs 1080i?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Samir*



Samir,


I see no appreciable picture quality difference between those settings. However, all are much better then component at 480p from another player.


----------



## Clevelandone

Thanks for all the great info on this site. I thought I've finally post and share what happened with my set. I finally found the 32" set at Walmart got it home and in the basement. I hooked it up and put on the jets game on HD. The right side of the TV had a vertical greenish tint. No speakers or anything to cause the interference either. Same on all the inputs. Maybe those strange walmart employees dropped it getting it down from those tall shelves in the stock room.I'm going to take it back and since it's sold out I'll just get my money back.


It was an August 2004 build. Im pretty disapointed and it is a pain to get it back there. Guess I'm just going to stick with my 27" flatscreen analog Toshiba set, it's only 2 years old and still get's a great picture. One more thing that might be interesting, when I plugged in my Adelphia Digital cable to the digital tuner I pulled in about 25 Pay Per View Movie channels and all the networks in HD. Would of been a nice bonus if I was keeping the TV or waiting for another one. So long, hope I don't pull anything lifting this thing...


----------



## shahster




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by doubledeucelaw_
> *Samir,
> 
> 
> I see no appreciable picture quality difference between those settings. However, all are much better then component at 480p from another player.*



Doubledeucelaw,



Thanks for the info...have to admit, both of us have state-of-the-art HDTV systems with HDMI for the least amount of $$$ (under $850). Can't beat it.


Samir


----------



## GPnOK

anyone know what # in service menu can make top & bottom black bars darker or if its even possible ?


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Clevelandone_
> *Thanks for all the great info on this site. I thought I've finally post and share what happened with my set. I finally found the 32" set at Walmart got it home and in the basement. I hooked it up and put on the jets game on HD. The right side of the TV had a vertical greenish tint. No speakers or anything to cause the interference either. Same on all the inputs. Maybe those strange walmart employees dropped it getting it down from those tall shelves in the stock room.I'm going to take it back and since it's sold out I'll just get my money back.
> 
> 
> It was an August 2004 build. Im pretty disapointed and it is a pain to get it back there. Guess I'm just going to stick with my 27" flatscreen analog Toshiba set, it's only 2 years old and still get's a great picture. One more thing that might be interesting, when I plugged in my Adelphia Digital cable to the digital tuner I pulled in about 25 Pay Per View Movie channels and all the networks in HD. Would of been a nice bonus if I was keeping the TV or waiting for another one. So long, hope I don't pull anything lifting this thing...*



You may want to wait a few days before returning that TV. It is possible that some strong magnetic field was near the TV, either in storage or in transit. The problem could potentially resolve itself over time, since the set demagnetizes the screen every time the power is turned on (cold start). It might take many cycles of on and off for the problem to be corrected.


I once saw a 27" Samsung TV that had severe color distortion on both the right and left sides of the screen. They had just placed stereo speakers on each side and they were older speakers that did NOT have magnetic shielding. So the speaker magnets played havoc with the TV CRT color purity.


After we moved the speakers away from the TV, there was only a slight improvement when the TV was powered up again. They were sure the TV was permanently damaged. I told them to be patient and give it a few days. A WEEK later it was almost normal again (with the TV being turned on/off once or twice each day). In another week the purity problem was almost completely gone.


So, the recovery process was slow, but eventually complete.


BTW, as I understand it, the TV needs to cool down before turing the power back on or the degaussing (demagnetization) does not happen. So rapid on/off cycling will not help.


So, if you have a temporary magnetic issue that has cast a green spell on one side of your screen, it may self-correct over time. If it were me, I would give it some time. I know about carrying home, then returning, and then carrying home a replacement 36" HD-ready direct-view CRT TV. It weighed over 160 pounds and was not fun nor easy to move up and down a full flight of stairs.


Good luck!!


----------



## gerbache

I just picked up one of these TVs for myself and so far, I'm pretty impressed with it. The picture on HD source material is just astounding. First thing I did was watch one of the NFL games on Fox, even though I really didn't care about the teams, just because it was so awesome looking!


Then I switched over to a component source. Unfortunately it appears that I have the snow problem with my set. I figured I'd relay my experience with it, just to see if anyone else's is similar. As I played with the TV, I realized that it was getting the multi-colored snow on all the analog inputs, rather than just the component. With the brightness and contrast toned down, it's not quite as apparent most of the time, but on certain passages with black or really dark screens, it's pretty distracting.


I'm 100% positive that this is not related to the cabling of the particular connections, because I'm using several sources with several different types of inputs, and all are showing the same snow. The big question: are there sets out there that have no snow? If there are, as soon as I can borrow another vehicle large enough to transport it and someone to help me move it, I think I'm going to go swap it for another.


When the snow isn't appearing, the picture quality of this set is just breathtaking with my DVDs, but it's rather distracting when it's there. Now I just hope that eventually I can find one without the snow problem...


----------



## mrpergo

I must be one of the lucky ones.I picked up a 32"for my office and have no problems or issues with this set.

I have Directv hooked up to vid1,a pioneer 563a DVD player hooked to component 3 and the computer hooked to component2 for games.All inputs are fine and analog Directv looks pretty awesome for analog.

So if I were you I would lug it back and try another.There's a rose among all those thorns


----------



## Shufflefield

Howdy all -


Been reading this thread and the original one for a few days. I initially came here for info when I saw the 30" at a Wal-Mart (didn't know this set existed until Saturday, but I am not a major AVphile). I had been wanting to get into the HD game forever and this was the first affordable chance I had, and the first set that fit's the limits of apartment living. So after reading 20 some odd pages of posts I went for the 32" Since I am doing it all - SD/HD Cable - DVD (unfortunatly I don't have progressive scan yet) - And gaming (2 PS2's (one is Japanese)/Xbox/Gamecube).


I have alot of questions, but first some observations if no one minds.


Excellent picture on my non-prog DVD player, HD signal through rabbit ears (thanks to this thread I found out you can do that) = Drool inducing. My wife's uncle has a pretty pricey setup in his home, a 55 rear projection etc etc etc, I don't know the details but it's nice. When we first setup this TV on Sunday, I grabbed my old antenna out of the closet to just see what would happen. With no tweaks made we picked up all the locals after the scan and found some football - We both said "Holy S***".


If your main goal for this TV is sports or just general HD TV, you can't go wrong. My new cable box will be installed Friday to make it a bit easier.

BTW - Like many others I did get all the High Def HBO/Cine/Sho, OnDemand etc channels by going direct from the wall, but I am paranoid about getting caught, and I want to be able to use the onscreen guide so I am springing to do it legit.


I am not having any snow issues and I have noticed no unadjustable defects. I purchased the Pelican System selector pro and run my all my game systems through that with comp cables, except the Cube, I am ebaying like crazy to find that cable. The DVD sits in the other comp channel on the TV. Now the game systems look a little wonky though. The PS2's really look bad, very jaggy. In other posts though it was stated that this is the fault of the PS2 and it's low rez hijinks. The Xbox looks alright, but in Halo 2 I am getting some major jaggies when the action gets fast, The cube on Svideo suffers none of this, but looks kinda washed out. Now I assume this is just the result of the display being of a higher definition than I am used too, but...


Can anyone suggest ways of fixing this? Other than 50 dollar monster cables? If cables are really going to make a difference it will have to wait along with the digital cables I might finally get for my reciever. Would anything in the service menu help with this? Overscan maybe? And what is overscan? All I know is that when I turn it off the image gets slightly "smoother" (ie blurred, but still prettier than my old TV).. I really don't think this is the TV's fault, as I said I am not having any Snow issues like other posters, and the way the picture looks when watching the HD channels proves (at least to me) that there isn't anything wrong with the TV in that regard.


I should wrap this up, I blather too much some rapid questions (I have read through about 50% of the thread, if I am repeating, slap me) -


Should I really spring for digital audio connections? My reciever does support it (It's one of the first Denon HTB's, the 7000 or the 1000 whichever one didn't have prog. scan, 7k I think).


Should I really spring for a prog. scan DVD player?


Where can I get these DVD's that help you tune your TV? How much do they generally run? Is the service menu as scary as it sounds? I have some slight bowing of the screen when a wide image is displayed and want to try to fix that, and the image seems to be cut off on the left hand side. From reading I gather these are all simple fixes, but I am still nervous about the service menu.


Okay enough blather - If anyone is pondering this set, I say go for it. I know some people got a few bad sets, but mine seems fine. I truly believe that the bulk of my issues stem from ignorance on my part and other components. I am really pleased with the image quality and am going to keep it based on the DVD and HDTV qualities alone. Yes I have some gripes from the gaming end, but I hope they can be resolved, or at least tolerated for now.


Sorry for the novel - Thanks to everyone who has helped so far just by posting and helping me decide, and thanks to those of you who will help me with my newb questions.


----------



## BlackwaterStout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Shufflefield_
> *Howdy all -
> 
> 
> Been reading this thread and the original one for a few days. I initially came here for info when I saw the 30" at a Wal-Mart (didn't know this set existed until Saturday, but I am not a major AVphile). I had been wanting to get into the HD game forever and this was the first affordable chance I had, and the first set that fit's the limits of apartment living. So after reading 20 some odd pages of posts I went for the 32" Since I am doing it all - SD/HD Cable - DVD (unfortunatly I don't have progressive scan yet) - And gaming (2 PS2's (one is Japanese)/Xbox/Gamecube).
> 
> 
> I have alot of questions, but first some observations if no one minds.
> 
> 
> Excellent picture on my non-prog DVD player, HD signal through rabbit ears (thanks to this thread I found out you can do that) = Drool inducing. My wife's uncle has a pretty pricey setup in his home, a 55 rear projection etc etc etc, I don't know the details but it's nice. When we first setup this TV on Sunday, I grabbed my old antenna out of the closet to just see what would happen. With no tweaks made we picked up all the locals after the scan and found some football - We both said "Holy S***".
> 
> 
> If your main goal for this TV is sports or just general HD TV, you can't go wrong. My new cable box will be installed Friday to make it a bit easier.
> 
> BTW - Like many others I did get all the High Def HBO/Cine/Sho, OnDemand etc channels by going direct from the wall, but I am paranoid about getting caught, and I want to be able to use the onscreen guide so I am springing to do it legit.
> 
> 
> I am not having any snow issues and I have noticed no unadjustable defects. I purchased the Pelican System selector pro and run my all my game systems through that with comp cables, except the Cube, I am ebaying like crazy to find that cable. The DVD sits in the other comp channel on the TV. Now the game systems look a little wonky though. The PS2's really look bad, very jaggy. In other posts though it was stated that this is the fault of the PS2 and it's low rez hijinks. The Xbox looks alright, but in Halo 2 I am getting some major jaggies when the action gets fast, The cube on Svideo suffers none of this, but looks kinda washed out. Now I assume this is just the result of the display being of a higher definition than I am used too, but...
> 
> 
> Can anyone suggest ways of fixing this? Other than 50 dollar monster cables? If cables are really going to make a difference it will have to wait along with the digital cables I might finally get for my reciever. Would anything in the service menu help with this? Overscan maybe? And what is overscan? All I know is that when I turn it off the image gets slightly "smoother" (ie blurred, but still prettier than my old TV).. I really don't think this is the TV's fault, as I said I am not having any Snow issues like other posters, and the way the picture looks when watching the HD channels proves (at least to me) that there isn't anything wrong with the TV in that regard.
> 
> 
> I should wrap this up, I blather too much some rapid questions (I have read through about 50% of the thread, if I am repeating, slap me) -
> 
> 
> Should I really spring for digital audio connections? My reciever does support it (It's one of the first Denon HTB's, the 7000 or the 1000 whichever one didn't have prog. scan, 7k I think).
> 
> 
> Should I really spring for a prog. scan DVD player?
> 
> 
> Where can I get these DVD's that help you tune your TV? How much do they generally run? Is the service menu as scary as it sounds? I have some slight bowing of the screen when a wide image is displayed and want to try to fix that, and the image seems to be cut off on the left hand side. From reading I gather these are all simple fixes, but I am still nervous about the service menu.
> 
> 
> Okay enough blather - If anyone is pondering this set, I say go for it. I know some people got a few bad sets, but mine seems fine. I truly believe that the bulk of my issues stem from ignorance on my part and other components. I am really pleased with the image quality and am going to keep it based on the DVD and HDTV qualities alone. Yes I have some gripes from the gaming end, but I hope they can be resolved, or at least tolerated for now.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the novel - Thanks to everyone who has helped so far just by posting and helping me decide, and thanks to those of you who will help me with my newb questions.*



You've asked a boatload of question in a single post so I'm not sure how much I can answer. But I'l give it a try.


You can get the calibration DVD's off of ebay, Amazon, Circuitcity, etc. They are Digital Video Essentials and Avia. DVE is noramlly less than $20 and Avia is about $35. Both are good.


I'd definately go digital on the audio connections. You can buy Optical cables for practically nothing on ebay. Or worst case buy a monster cable for $20 at radio shack.


You mentioned turning "Overscan off". I think you are referring to "Scan Velocity Modulation". You should turn it off. Overscan can be adjusted in the service menu although it seems to introduce a lot of barrel roll on this set. You either live with the overscan or else you live with the barrel roll. I'd rather live with the overscan. Be careful when getting into the service menu. It's not too comlicated as long as you know what to adjust. Make sure you keep records of the default settings so you can go back if neccesarry.


I can't help you with the gaming consoles as I don't game, but other people might have suggestions.


----------



## Shufflefield

Thank you for the reply. I will swing by circuit city tonight and check for the disk. I will also check ebay for optical cables.


I found a few things that might help someone else, though I have not tried it yet -


Xbox issues - To enable multiscan you need a newer Xbox or one that has had the latest dashboard updates via Live. At the dashboard hold down both triggers and both thumbsticks at the same time to enable the 480p output.


Back at the beginning of the thread several posters asked for a Service Manual that was specific to the 32 inch model but I never saw anyone post one or reply back about having one. Well, I just emailed Sanyo and asked for one and they send me a 5 meg PDF that is specifically for the 32 inch. I don't know about the legality of posting such things, but if you email them and ask for the service manual for the 32 inch, they should send it to you. I have briefly (very briefly) browsed over the scanned PDF posted in the original thread and this new one and there are differences.


----------



## Amigo-2k

The optical out on the back of the tv will only provide sound from the digitial tunner built in the TV. If you are using a cable box, that is no need to use the optical out on the tv.


----------



## Clevelandone

Thanks for the replies. I will give it a few weeks and see if the the problem goes away or Walmart gets another one in stock.I really like the TV and want to give it another chance.


----------



## jsigone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Shufflefield_
> *
> 
> 
> Xbox issues - To enable multiscan you need a newer Xbox or one that has had the latest dashboard updates via Live. At the dashboard hold down both triggers and both thumbsticks at the same time to enable the 480p output.
> 
> *



my xbox is 13 months old, I do have Xbox Live so i have the latest dashboard. What about the vertical lines while using the xbox? Do you have that problem?


----------



## Shufflefield




> Quote:
> my xbox is 13 months old, I do have Xbox Live so i have the latest dashboard. What about the vertical lines while using the xbox? Do you have that problem?



JSI - I do not have this problem. After enabling progressive scan (Which is what I meant, not multiscan) it greatly reduced the bad jaggies I was getting. I can still see them, but i have to pay more attention to the scenery than what I am doing to see it, so as far as I am concerned it's fixed. It also greatly improved the colors, in 480i is was sort of washed out.


What are the vertical lines like? Thin white streaks or thicker lines? I am just curious.


----------



## jsigone

i don't have this set yet, I've read in the countless other pages at the beginning of the thread bout some people having vertical lines. My orginal question was, how am I able to tell the differnce between bad setting, bad cable or just a bad TV. I'm goin to pick up a TV this friday along w/ the MicroSoft HD Cables. I'm not sure if the Monster HD cables are worth the extra $40.


Have you been able to play games that are 720p? How do they look when converted?


----------



## Shufflefield

I own no 720p games. I went through all of them last night. All of them are either not capable or 480p, even Halo2 which was a suprise.


As for it being upconverted, I really can't tell if that is true or not. There is a difference in going from 480i to 480p, and if you hit info on the remote you can see that the TV changes what it says it is displaying. I will say that the 480p looks very good though. Several OTA channels broadcast 720p and that looks pretty amazing, I don't know how that will translate though.


When you get your Component cable, don't do what I did. I got the regular one with the composite sound on it. There are cables that have the digital out on them. The xbox doesn't have a seperate out, it is all done from the AV pack, so if you plan to use a digital audio signal, be sure you get the right AV pack. I am gonna schlep along with the composites for a bit until i can get all my stuff that supports the digital up and running.


----------



## jsigone

I am building my theatre up so I have no suround sound, dolby stuff yet.

I'll be using the TV and I have a set of Logitech 5.1 530x PC speakers that I have plauged into the headphone jack of my current TV. Ghetto but works ok....alot better then the TV speakers when it comes to playing games or DVDs.


After the TV was purchased I was planning on get a DVD reciever set (next month), nothing specail other then 5.1 dolby Pro II is gonna be a must. Everything will have to revolve around the Xbox. So will the componet cables that support digital sound also work ok on the TV set and allow me to upgrade later or am I assed out having to buy the basic set first then the better set later? Are both version the same price?


BTW: Halo 2 is 480p widescreen

I think most if not all the newer games out are at least 480p, I know a few are 720p like tonyhawk underground 2.


----------



## Shufflefield




> Quote:
> So will the componet cables that support digital sound also work ok on the TV set and allow me to upgrade later or am I assed out having to buy the basic set first then the better set later?



your, ahem, assed out. Unless you can find a cable with both kinds of sound outputs, but I haven't seen one. The Hi Def pack was 20 bucks and the one with the digital sound was about 45 at best buy. I hear there is a high def pack made by MS that has a breakout box that allows you to connect anything (Digital or composite sound, Component or S-Vid). But I have never seen one in real life.


I think we got a bit off topic... We might need to take it to the game forum. =)


----------



## jsigone

I just looked on Xbox's web page found that the new HDTV AV cable box allows both composites and digital from it with a MSRP of $19.99.


I tried to add the links bout I gus I don't have enough post since I'm a newb.


----------



## jsigone

here is the links

http://www.xbox.com/en-us/hardware/h...tionavpack.htm 

http://www.xbox.com/assets/en-us/Har...on_AV_Pack.pdf 



I can't wait to get this TV home and hooked up. I have a nice 3day weekend too


----------



## DaveBuck

Looking for the Schmatic Service Manual for the 32"

I did find the poor quality .pdf of the 30"

but need the HT32744 service manual.

Looking for any help! Many Thanks!


----------



## Pupjoint

I seen this HDTV at wal-mart and was impressed, of course I guess they have a HDTV feed to it. I'm not a big TV junkie so I don't have any hd feeds but this is what i have and my question.


I have a 3 year old RCA DVD player with 5.1 Dolby and stereo system with the same. a 10 year old zenith 27" that is sometimes a little red on some things i watch. charter digital cable system , and a old standby VCR. and all is connected buy RCA cables


the question is. is it worth sinking $650 in to a new TV and another $200 for a entertainment center to watch my digital cable, old DVD player on?

once i get it all hooked up , will it look like my old zenith, since i don't have HDTV?

the old zenith works fine but I really would like a bigger TV with as crisp as the 30" i seen (i would go for the 32" though).


----------



## DaveBuck

Sanyo emailed me the .pdf for the 32"

But they did not include the "Digital Module" schematic.

They just left it as a box labeled ATSC decoder, interlace/progress scan scaler with PIP and PAP.

If they OEM'ed this subassembly then this may be the reason.

I don't want open the case just yet to read the chip names.

I wonder if they are using the ATI chip sets?


Anybody got any facts the black box?


----------



## Shufflefield




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Pupjoint_
> *I seen this HDTV at wal-mart and was impressed, of course I guess they have a HDTV feed to it. I'm not a big TV junkie so I don't have any hd feeds but this is what i have and my question.
> 
> 
> I have a 3 year old RCA DVD player with 5.1 Dolby and stereo system with the same. a 10 year old zenith 27" that is sometimes a little red on some things i watch. charter digital cable system , and a old standby VCR. and all is connected buy RCA cables
> 
> 
> the question is. is it worth sinking $650 in to a new TV and another $200 for a entertainment center to watch my digital cable, old DVD player on?
> 
> once i get it all hooked up , will it look like my old zenith, since i don't have HDTV?
> 
> the old zenith works fine but I really would like a bigger TV with as crisp as the 30" i seen (i would go for the 32" though).*



how old is the DVD player? If it has component outs then yes, with now upgrades other than the TV and a component cable it will look very good. My DVD has component out but no progressive scan and I can still see a difference. Also, if you can, be sure your using and digital in/out's available, or if your not and have them, start using them. Look for Toslink cables on Ebay, av-america is a real good seller.


If you buy this TV, you can kind of get away with out upgrading your cable service. depending on your area (search this thread for links) you can just plug up bunny ears or an amplified antenne to get HDTV. I have an RCA amped one, but am springing for the cable box anyway, just for convienence.


If you buy the TV though, and don't upgrade cables, service, antennae or anything else, it will probably be the same. But for the price of a cheap antenae alone, you will be living high on the hog. If you got a game system, even without upgrading your cables (which you should) you will be happy with the larger image.


I have posted to this thread alot since getting this TV, and I don't know much about A/V, but I have learned a ton from this thread. And for the price I am very happy to have moved into HDTV finally. I had a few gripes at first, but reading this thread solved 99% percent of them through knowledge and I am very happy with my new TV. Go for the 32, if you can tolerate bars at the top and the bottom, because the 32 widescreen image is only a few square inches less than the 30 inch model, and the full screen images are, well, full screen. The 30 inch WS is only about a 24-25 inch TV when watching regular stuff. Check it at the store to see.


----------



## Shufflefield




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DaveBuck_
> *Sanyo emailed me the .pdf for the 32"
> 
> But they did not include the "Digital Module" schematic.
> 
> They just left it as a box labeled ATSC decoder, interlace/progress scan scaler with PIP and PAP.
> 
> If they OEM'ed this subassembly then this may be the reason.
> 
> I don't want open the case just yet to read the chip names.
> 
> I wonder if they are using the ATI chip sets?
> 
> 
> Anybody got any facts the black box?*



I am not sure what that is... I had a bunch of diagrams at the end of my PDF, but I would assume it is the same. If you want to compare I can email you what I got. just give me a pm with your addy.


----------



## Pupjoint

Shufflefield,


thanks for your reply. I don't think I'll get this right yet.


looking on my cable box it only has s video and RCA plugs.

charter only has 4 hd channels in my area.

I live in area with one hd over the air broadcast (I'm in WV)

dvd player not progressive scan.


I'm afraid that it would be a waste of money for me at this time. we at least the wife will be happy i didn't just go out and buy it like i all ways do. LOL


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Shufflefield_
> *If you buy this TV, you can kind of get away with out upgrading your cable service. depending on your area (search this thread for links) you can just plug up bunny ears or an amplified antenne to get HDTV. I have an RCA amped one, but am springing for the cable box anyway, just for convienence.
> *



Pupjoint,

Many times a cable compay will pass along the network feeds for your area in clearQAM which this tv can decode. If they pass along the one that you have, you could get it for free from your cable company without haveing to put up an antenna.


Also, you should see an improvment over your old zenith even if nothing else changes. As CRT's get older, they can loose focus, color saturation, etc. My Dad's Sony 32" is 9 years old and I can tell it is nowhere near as bright and crisp as it once was. Even if your DVD player has only an S-Video connection, you could see a big difference in picuture quality. On widescreen material, either tv will present you with a much bigger picture than you currently have. When I first got my Philips widescreen, the only dvd player i had was a ps2 and i only had analog cable. After i had the tv, i was able to do smaller upgrades as time went on with a progressive scan dvd player, and eventually an hd tuner(which is built-in to the sanyo). I've been very happy i bought it, even though now it is 300 bucks cheaper than when i got it a year and a half ago (dang its been that long?).


Anyways, thought I would offer up my opinion on the matter.

Ryan


----------



## Pupjoint

thanks ryan,


I'm still throwing around the ideal. I'm really close to going and buying the darn thing and test it out. if i dont like it I'll get my money back. my zenith is doing what you describe. colors are fadeing, colors bleed at times and I have my briteness jacked up. i was watching a movie on my computer screen and was wishing it was more like that. would the unit be more like the computer screen? im just useing a all in wonder 9600 on the computer


----------



## PrObLy

Hey everyone.


I posted my initial impression with the 32" beast somewhere earlier in this thread. I'm still enjoying this TV greatly but have been bothered by one very irritating problem that I haven't seen anyone else explicitly mention.


The reason I'm posting again, is because I've noticed many of you are Xbox players. Although my main console is a PS2, I was wondering if you guys/gals could help me out with a problem I'm having regarding gaming and this TV.


While playing the game "Amplitude" (a timing/rhythm based music game) I could not, for the life of me, hit any of the notes on the beat. I at first thought there was something wrong with either my PS2 controller or my PS2 itself....something causing it to lag, or delay either my controller inputs or the image on the screen.


I then decided to play some Madden. Again, when it came time to do something where timing is very important (kicking a field goal) I could not kick the ball straight or near full force unless I deliberately compensated and hit the button early. I'm not positive, but I would estimate this delay to be somewhere around 100-200 milliseconds....clearly not a HUGE amount, but enough to throw off intricate timings.


I eliminated my PS2 and controllers for being at fault by using them on a couple separate TV's and they worked A-OK.


Now, my question to those with other consoles, or anyone that may have an idea, is: has anyone else encountered this issue? and. any suggestions to help minimize or eliminate the issue? (maybe a setting in the service menu)


Currently the PS2 is hooked up through component cables and I have tried both of the component inputs on the Sanyo.


One thing I have not attempted yet (I've been at home for winter break) is trying the composite cables I have for the PS2 to see if it for some reason was a component connection issue.


On a side note: for any of you with a PS2 that are anxiously awaiting the arrival of Gran Turismo 4 to the states, it supports racing in Hi-Def 1080i! I can't wait to get that goin on this Sanyo.


Thanks in advance to any information anyone may have.


----------



## acer

Are you using the tvs built in speakers, or are you running sound through a receiver?


----------



## sf49ersnfl

I have a question. I have dolby digital speakers but they only have orange digital connectors. Any way to connect these speakers digitally?


----------



## acer




> Quote:
> Now, my question to those with other consoles, or anyone that may have an idea, is: has anyone else encountered this issue? and. any suggestions to help minimize or eliminate the issue? (maybe a setting in the service menu)



I have the 32 inch and I have not had any lag or delay with my xbox games.


----------



## PrObLy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by acer_
> *I have the 32 inch and I have not had any lag or delay with my xbox games.*



Thanks for the response. Have you played a game such as Madden or NCAA? Also, what kind of connection do you have your XBox hooked up to the TV with?



A new problem.....


I got back to my apartment today and turned on the tv..... the analog cable input just shows a black screen for every channel. I switched over to the digital input....it worked fine. I then switched to one of the composite inputs; it also worked fine. One of my roommates then informed me that "yeah, sometimes the cable channels don't work and then when I switch back over to them later, they work.....but then sometimes go out again".


I made sure that the cable and the connection were OK to the analog input. This is a problem that has just started ocurring in the past few weeks (since I've been home for break). I figured that maybe the TV just needed to warm up a bit, seeing that it's been hovering in the single digits outside this week and our apartment can get pretty chilly. So I left the TV on for about 20 minutes and still had no luck receiving the channels. The cable works fine on all our other TVs in the apartment. I'm thinking this will require a service visit from Sanyo... unless someone else has experienced a similar problem and know what's wrong?


----------



## acer




> Quote:
> Thanks for the response. Have you played a game such as Madden or NCAA? Also, what kind of connection do you have your XBox hooked up to the TV with?



I just tried the madden 04 demo (don't have the full game) and I tried to kick-off. I didn't experience any lag. I connect my xbox with the microsoft component hi-def pack.



> Quote:
> I got back to my apartment today and turned on the tv..... the analog cable input just shows a black screen for every channel. I switched over to the digital input....it worked fine. I then switched to one of the composite inputs; it also worked fine. One of my roommates then informed me that "yeah, sometimes the cable channels don't work and then when I switch back over to them later, they work.....but then sometimes go out again".



Strange problem. You could try the channel search in the menu again.

Sounds like you just might be having problems with your tv. If possible, I would take it back to walmart.


----------



## PrObLy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by acer_
> *I just tried the madden 04 demo (don't have the full game) and I tried to kick-off. I didn't experience any lag. I connect my xbox with the microsoft component hi-def pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange problem. You could try the channel search in the menu again.
> 
> Sounds like you just might be having problems with your tv. If possible, I would take it back to walmart.*



Thanks a lot for your help.


I (temporarily) solved my newfound issue with the analog input. I gave the TV a mild-mannered slap...and BAM...it works again. It's pretty apparent that the case and the board and inputs are not secured and tightened properly on my tv because any pressure (even very light) applied to the back of the TV causes a lot of horrible noise (visual and audio). As many people have suggested earlier in this thread as a potential reason for the "snow" problem many of us have been having; the TV may lack insufficient shielding....this problem I've experienced appears to be another instance of the poor shielding or just the use of a cheap case, I'll examine it later to see if any of the screws are loose.


Unfortunately my 90 day Wal-Mart return period ended just a week or two ago, but I will get in touch with Sanyo to see if they can send a service person out to me, or if I can bring it to a near-by servicing center. I really do love this TV aside from the couple problems I've had.


----------



## Shufflefield




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PrObLy_
> *Unfortunately my 90 day Wal-Mart return period ended just a week or two ago, but I will get in touch with Sanyo to see if they can send a service person out to me, or if I can bring it to a near-by servicing center. I really do love this TV aside from the couple problems I've had.*



You have a year to return this set. The Sanyo's at Wmart have an extended return policy. With the weird problems your having I would definitly give it another go with a new set.


I don't have any sports games so I can't comment on the timing issue. Although I can say that House of the Dead III with a Mad Catz blaster barely works. The light gun goes in and out and can't really be calibrated. I read up a bit and this seems to be true of all high def TV's using component connections...


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sf49ersnfl_
> *I have a question. I have dolby digital speakers but they only have orange digital connectors. Any way to connect these speakers digitally?*



It sounds like you have a Dolby Digital A/V receiver with a coaxial, RCA jack (orange colored) as the available digital input, without an optical input.


If the TV only has an optical output, you can buy a converter that accepts optical input and delivers metallic coaxial output. Here is an example: http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showd...number=180-961


----------



## sterno3

This is kind of an odd question, but here goes. I have had this TV since May, and i have a couple young kids. The TV is in our main play area, so inevitably the TV gets LOTS of finger prints/smears. I had no issue with that as 'kids will be kids'. I have always used just plain water on a soft paper towel & a soft cotton cloth to dry it.


This is probably not the optimal way to clean it, but it was effective and convinient. The issue I am now running into is a couple months ago, after cleaning it, I noticed there is some rainbowing on the screen (power on & off). It is almost like there is a film under the glass, that is causing a rainbow affect in really dark screens. 99% of the time I cant see it, but if the sceen is really dark or i am sitting close to the TV I can discern it.


Has anybody else seen this? Is this a common problem with CRTs?


----------



## oryan_dunn

At work, we just use a window cleaner to clean the glass of the tvs. At home, i just use water and paper towels to clean the glass.


To clear up the return policy, with Sanyos and walmart, you have 90 days for returns and exchanges, but you have a year for exchanges.


----------



## gerbache

Well, I'll agree that the video inputs seem rather spotty, but on my set, moving them around seems to have no effect on the picture. I'm still getting the snow, no matter what I do to shake the inputs. I'm probably just going to take it back to wal-mart and exchange it for another set, whenever I find a truck and someone to help me carry it.


----------



## roymuldoon41

Hi. I am an extreme newbie so forgive my lack of knowledge on this subject, or if I have overlooked an explanation of my question on this forum somewhere else.

I am considering buying the Sanyo HD32744 from Wal-Mart and I know very little about HD tv's. I have standard cable from Cox Communications (not HD) and I am really only interested in taking advantage of the HD when viewing DVD's. I definitley like widescreen movies, and I would like to know if the picture on this set would be the complete picture when watching a widescreen DVD. Does this HD tv "cut off" some of the edges of the picture? I would hate to be watching my original trilogy Star Wars DVD's and have some of the picture missing! Also, does watching standard cable look clearer due to this set being HD?

I appreciate any help with these questions, and forgive my lack of knowledge!

Thanks!

Roy.


----------



## tichinose

I have the ht32744 and i hoooked up my hd cable box with a hdi to hdmi cable...i can't get sound what other cable do i need.....


----------



## Amigo-2k




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tichinose_
> *I have the ht32744 and i hoooked up my hd cable box with a hdi to hdmi cable...i can't get sound what other cable do i need.....*



You may have to go through your cable box menu to have the sound input go to the HDMI output. I think it defaults to the rca.


----------



## reedyj

Amigo-2k is correct. HDMI will carry sound, but DVI does not. I have the RCA left and right from the receiver to the Component three jacks, sound only. A way round this is to take the RCA Left and right jacks from the cable box or optic/coax out (or HD Directv receiver with DVI out in my case) into your amp/audio receiver.


----------



## Clevelandone

Im on my second set and it has a yellowish tint on the right third of the picture. You can see it clearly on all white scenes. It's not interference either because I put it in a empty room to test it. I used the Star Wars Clone wars dvd to find it. The scene on that water planet thats all white where they make the clones. Don't look for it because it will bother you. I'm just gonna get my money back. I had no problem with XBOX using HI Def pack. DVD picture had some interference probally due to weak power supply.


----------



## Metallirat

Hi,

I just got the 32" yesterday and I love the quality of High definition but i have a question. I've read through most of the posts in this thread and ive seen the topic discussed but i didnt really see a definitive answer. When watching normal SD programming on my cable (8300 HD DVR box from TWC) I get the bars on the top and bottom and left and right. The only way to get full screen is to zoom and the quality isn't as good. Is there any way to make it full screen or am i stuck with using the zoom feature. Thanks and sorry if it has already been covered.


----------



## BlackwaterStout

Did you set your 8300HD box up correctly? The initial setup of the 8300 lets your box know if you have a 4:3 or a 16:9 television. It sounds like your is set to 16:9. You should set it up in 4:3 mode.


The instruction manual tells you how to access the setup mdoe on the 8300. I can't remember right off the top of my head but I think it involves simultaniously holding down the "guide" button and the "info" button on the front of the box.


----------



## Shufflefield

It also seems to depend on who is broadcasting what. I have noticed that when I have the TV set to normal most local HD stations (Through Insight HD service) come in full screen but HBO HD is letterboxed even in normal mode. I didn't think it was an issue with the TV, more of an issue of what the broadcaster is doing. The resolution varies as well. The games on Fox and CBS yesterday were both 1080i. I could be wrong though, I would be interested in this answer as well...


----------



## Metallirat

coomarlin,

I tried what you said and I got the menu and i selected 4X3 and such. Still when in Normal mode (from the tv remote) i get grey bars on left and right.


Edit: by the way, i used some rabbit ears and picked up fox-DT OTA and it is the same way. Not full screen unless zoomed and its a non HD program that is currently airing.


----------



## paco1029384756

Is the tilting issue a problem with every set or is it only a few sets?


----------



## BEE63




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DaveBuck_
> *Sanyo emailed me the .pdf for the 32"
> 
> But they did not include the "Digital Module" schematic.
> 
> They just left it as a box labeled ATSC decoder, interlace/progress scan scaler with PIP and PAP.
> 
> If they OEM'ed this subassembly then this may be the reason.
> 
> I don't want open the case just yet to read the chip names.
> 
> I wonder if they are using the ATI chip sets?
> 
> 
> Anybody got any facts the black box?*



Please check your private mail.


----------



## bcm

How do I connect this Sanyo to my computer to use as a monitor...?



What do I need?


HELP!


thanks


----------



## tichinose

i get that same problem....black lines on top, bottom , left and right....also once in a while the tv flickers and pauses..not sure if it's the cable or tv...


----------



## upNdown




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by roymuldoon41_
> *Hi. I am an extreme newbie so forgive my lack of knowledge on this subject, or if I have overlooked an explanation of my question on this forum somewhere else.
> 
> I am considering buying the Sanyo HD32744 from Wal-Mart and I know very little about HD tv's. I have standard cable from Cox Communications (not HD) and I am really only interested in taking advantage of the HD when viewing DVD's. I definitley like widescreen movies, and I would like to know if the picture on this set would be the complete picture when watching a widescreen DVD. Does this HD tv "cut off" some of the edges of the picture? I would hate to be watching my original trilogy Star Wars DVD's and have some of the picture missing! Also, does watching standard cable look clearer due to this set being HD?
> 
> I appreciate any help with these questions, and forgive my lack of knowledge!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Roy.*



Roy, in short the answers are yes and no. Yes, you'll see the complete image when watching widescreen DVD's, as long as you set your TV to 'letterbox' (of course you'll have black bars above and below the picture).


No, standard cable will not necessarily look clearer, in fact standard analog cable may look less clear than it would on a decent analog TV.


The other thing you should know is that DVD's aren't HD, so having an HD set doesn't really give you an advantage you DVD's. If you have a progressive scan DVD player, that may help, but I'm not sure there's a noticible difference on a TV of this size. Of course now they also have upconverting DVD players, and I'm not sure what those things do.


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bcm_
> *How do I connect this Sanyo to my computer to use as a monitor...?
> 
> What do I need?
> 
> 
> HELP!
> 
> 
> thanks*



Here is a link to some things people are doing:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=414867 


I am building barebones HTPC right now, and I will be using a myHD card (MDP-120 version is available and the MDP-130 with QAM support is coming soon). I will be using component outs from that card for HDTV & DVD, but I think you might just want a nice video card that supports the resolution of the TV, and adjust for overscan etc...


----------



## roymuldoon41

Thank you - I appreciate your response Upndown.

This forum has been a great help to me.


----------



## SunSpotiens




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PrObLy_
> *Hey everyone.
> 
> 
> I posted my initial impression with the 32" beast somewhere earlier in this thread. I'm still enjoying this TV greatly but have been bothered by one very irritating problem that I haven't seen anyone else explicitly mention.
> 
> 
> The reason I'm posting again, is because I've noticed many of you are Xbox players. Although my main console is a PS2, I was wondering if you guys/gals could help me out with a problem I'm having regarding gaming and this TV.
> 
> 
> While playing the game "Amplitude" (a timing/rhythm based music game) I could not, for the life of me, hit any of the notes on the beat. I at first thought there was something wrong with either my PS2 controller or my PS2 itself....something causing it to lag, or delay either my controller inputs or the image on the screen.
> 
> 
> I then decided to play some Madden. Again, when it came time to do something where timing is very important (kicking a field goal) I could not kick the ball straight or near full force unless I deliberately compensated and hit the button early. I'm not positive, but I would estimate this delay to be somewhere around 100-200 milliseconds....clearly not a HUGE amount, but enough to throw off intricate timings.
> 
> 
> I eliminated my PS2 and controllers for being at fault by using them on a couple separate TV's and they worked A-OK.
> 
> 
> Now, my question to those with other consoles, or anyone that may have an idea, is: has anyone else encountered this issue? and. any suggestions to help minimize or eliminate the issue? (maybe a setting in the service menu)
> *



I had this same problem with NCAA 2005 for the PS2 when I was using the standard A/V cables that came with the console when I switched to component cables( red blue green connections) the problem disappeared. *shrugz* I know you said you were already using component cables...but the switch definitely worked for me.


----------



## TAYREL713

This TV has been my most desired purchase for some time and I am nearly ready to purchase. What I want to know is, is the TV digital cable ready, and if not does it accept a cable card?


----------



## Shufflefield




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by TAYREL713_
> *This TV has been my most desired purchase for some time and I am nearly ready to purchase. What I want to know is, is the TV digital cable ready, and if not does it accept a cable card?*



It is cable ready, but you may not see an improvement on your digital cable, other than possibly using a better connection, depending on the set top box you use. If you have digital cable though, you can plug directly into your TV and may get the HD channels. Or you can use bunny ears. I wound up just updating my set top through the cable company since I didn't like the lack of menu functions just getting the stations direct.


I think this is true of all digital cable (it is of Comcast in MD and of Insight in OH) that your cable ready TV will get the stations, but most of the perks of going digital are lost, like on demand, menus, on screen guides, and PPV. For any of those you have to use the box.


----------



## AMgold




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by TAYREL713_
> *This TV has been my most desired purchase for some time and I am nearly ready to purchase. What I want to know is, is the TV digital cable ready, and if not does it accept a cable card?*



The definition of "digital cable ready" requires that a TV support cable card. Therefore since this TV does not support cable card, it is not "digital cable ready". That does not mean it will not tune digital cable changes. It CAN tune digitial channels that are not encrypted by the cable provider, also called clear QAM.


----------



## ma_string

What kind of channels are encrypted and what kind of channels aren't encrypted?


----------



## timmy1376

The way I understand on this TV is one source on PIP HAS to be a digital channel. Does the HDMI count as digital?


I cannot receive any digital channels OTA and I am not counting on unencrypted QAM from the cable company.


I want to watch to games at once, but it will not work for me if HDMI doesn't count.


----------



## r.jones

I believe the digital source has to come from the integrated digital tuner.


----------



## dchandler60

New guy here, alot of helpful info. My question is this I`m going to purchase the 30" model Sat and was wondering if I get a DVD player that has HDMI output can I hook that up to the tv and still run my audio to my Onkyo reciever?

Or should I just go with the regular component cables and audio cable?

I just didnt know that if I sent the signal through the HDMI if I could get the sound out the DVD player other than HDMI if it is hooked up? I hope I make sense and thanks for all the help!!


----------



## TomClancy

So did anyone find a way to fix the green lines when watching DVDs on the Xbox?


----------



## jarmst

i also have green lines watching dvd's on xbox as well as having a green horizontal streak in the middle of the screen when playing games. my ota and composite signals look great. any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## MarkEagle

I have just purchased the HT32744 as my first foray into HDTV (the price was right and I didn't know any better!). The picture quality is excellent and the screen size is perfect for our small living room.


However, I'm confused about the different formats the TV can display. Should it automatically adjust based on the signal it's receiving? I find that we're constantly using the Pix Shape button to adjust the screen when switching from standard TV channels to HDTV channels.


I have a Motorola DCT6200 HD cable box (Comcast New England) and gone through all the settings on both it and the TV. Yet we still need to manually adjust the aspect.


Any help for this HDTV newbie would be most welcomed!


----------



## New2HDTVnc

I've been reading this thread and didn't know the definitive answer to what the native resolution is for this set. I was hoping it was like the Samsungs that have the built-in tuner: 1080i/480p. I emailed Sanyo the following:

_The user manual online for the HT30744 30" Widescreen HDTV only list the scanning format (which I assume is the naitive resolution) of this set as 1080i. I know it accepts all the standard signals as input 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i and will upconvert them to 1080i._

_My question is: is the native resolution only 1080i ? It's not 480p also? The new Samsung 30" WS HDTV sets like the TX3075 lists their native resolution as 1080i/480p meaning they will display an incoming 480p signal with no upconversion done._

_Does your set support 480p natively or is there a conversion done on an incoming 480p signal to upconvert it to 1080i ?_


The email response from Sanyo was:

_The native display is only 1080i, so there is upconverting with any other signal._


This is disappointing to me. I'm still considering the 30" WS though.


----------



## sf49ersnfl

even thought it upconverts it still looks fantastic on this set as I cant even notice the upconvert


----------



## flacoman

Quick remote question:

Can't get the remote to work on the Motorola 5100 cable box .

Does anyone know the code for it?


TIA

Jorge


----------



## New2HDTVnc

I've been seriously thinking about the 30" WS HD Sanyo from Walmart but I might now be screwed because it is no longer listed on Walmart.com


They still have the 32" (4:3) HD Sanyo however.


I hope this is just a hiccup from maybe them being out of stock and not them dumping the 30" model because of all the problems.


The Super Walmart in Monroe, NC didn't have them. I'm going to go check a few in Charlotte,NC in the hopes one is still available. $650 for a 30" widescreen HDTV is to good a deal to pass up.


Did anyone in the Charlotte, NC area have any luck getting one of the 30" WS Sanyo HDTVs ?


----------



## brijenjas

New2HDTVnc ,I have been checking the Walmart website regularly the last month and a half (I will be purchasing HT32744 with income tax return) and both sets have disappeared and reappeared at the site.

I assume when they are out of stock they remove the item, then when restocked, they relist it.


----------



## New2HDTVnc

Yeah you are right. I went back and searched their sight using "sanyo" and found the page for the 30" WS and it says out of stock.


I'm considering the 30" WS Panasonic CT-30WC14 they have for 797.00 although I was wanting one with a built-in tuner because I have Time/Warner Road Runner but not their tv service. I use Directv. But I was wanting to try and see if the HD tuner in the Sanyo would pick up unencrypted HD channels coming over the cable line.


I wonder if anyone else has tried this with T/W cable.


In the end, if I get an HDTV I'll get T/W's HDTV service because the equipment cost for Directv is just to much plus you can't get local HD channels yet in my area over Directv.


----------



## oryan_dunn

I don't know anything in particular, but april and may is usually when the new models of tv's come out. Sanyo *may* be releasing a new model of HDTV just based on the past pattern. If so, I hope that they add cable card support, fix the issues of tilt, green lines, and snow, and make it with a black cabinet. My dad is considering a new hdtv, and i told him to wait until that time to see what comes out. Also, after new models come out is a good time to score deals on the old models. As with last year, i'll let you guys know the minute i do about any new sets.


----------



## flacoman

oryan_dunn : does walmart also sell HDMI cables?

I'd like to try an all digital feed to the Sanyo.

TIA

Jorge


----------



## oryan_dunn

Ours doesn't. I'm not sure if other stores do or not.


----------



## Bookworm




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by New2HDTVnc_
> *Did anyone in the Charlotte, NC area have any luck getting one of the 30" WS Sanyo HDTVs ?*



Well, after reading all this here my wife and I went to the Wal-Mart on Albemarle Road here in Charlotte and they had one in the back in a filthy box that appeared to have had coffee spilled on it. We opened the box and the inside was clean with no sign of leakage so we bought it and took it home. We should have looked for more than just evidence of a leak. When we took it out of the box the case had a huge crack in the upper right corner where it borders the screen.







Apparently it had been dropped on it's front and the weight of the tube and electronics cracked it. We boxed it back up and returned it for a refund. Luckily the store is only about a mile from our house. The guy in the eletronics dept. called the North Sardis Road store and the one at University Place with no luck. He said to check back periodically as they usually get restocked with them about every ten days. Hopefully we can get one before Super Bowl Sunday so we'll have a second set to go with our Panasonic PT-50LC14.


----------



## New2HDTVnc

Now I'm not sure if I want the Sanyo or the Advent 30" widescreen HDTV that Kmart has in this week's flyer for $499. I'm not sure about Advent but could they be worse than Sanyo?

http://www.adventtv.com/3061adetail.htm 


There are the details on the advent 30" widescreen if anyone is interested.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Well, the Advent doesn't have the built in tuner, but if you dont' need that, then it looks like an ok deal. Make sure to check out their return/exchange policy and the warranty on the tv. With the sanyo, its 90 days return/exchange and 1 year exchange.


----------



## New2HDTVnc

The tuner and 1yr exchange are big pluses for me with the Sanyo. But I'm looking at HDTV on a budget so I have to look at all options. haha.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Well, look at it this way, the tuner will cost somewhere in the 100-150 range if you get teh advent. I know in my situation, i could kick myself for not getting the slightly better tv with dvi. It was about 100-150 more at the time, but I was on a budget. I would gladly pay 100 or so bucks to add dvi to my tv now. You can also look into the walmart credit card. I think that they may have something like 3 months no intrest or something if you need some time to save up.


----------



## BlackAdam




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by New2HDTVnc_
> *Now I'm not sure if I want the Sanyo or the Advent 30" widescreen HDTV that Kmart has in this week's flyer for $499. I'm not sure about Advent but could they be worse than Sanyo?
> 
> http://www.adventtv.com/3061adetail.htm
> 
> 
> There are the details on the advent 30" widescreen if anyone is interested.*



LOL, WOW! Ok... these Sanyo TVs are quality... they are almost as good as the $1000 Sony ones, but these have an integrated ATSC (HD) tuner. Advent is complete ****. They make really crappy and cheap audio products... they just got into the TV business. I wouldn't touch a $500 HDTV with a ten foot poll. If you are going to get it... go down to K-Mart and play with it and watch HD footage. Otherwise, you're playing with fire.


I got the chance to see the 32" Sanyo yesterday at Walmart, and boy... did it look good. We were originally planning to get the 30" but our cabinet is 35.5" wide... while the set is 35.7" wide. So, we'll be going with the 32" at a 35" width. I fell in love with the set at the store. They had it displaying a nice HD signal in 16:9... couldn't tell if it was 720p or 1080i, but it looked good. The set looks sturdy and not cheap at all. There was no geometry or color problems with the store set, and almost walked out with it. They had only one left, in the back... so we'll end up hitting other Walmarts and getting one a few days prior to the Super Bowl.


----------



## New2HDTVnc

Oh I figured Advent wasn't very good but I've never known anyone that had a Sanyo either. The only thing I don't like about the Sanyo is that it doesn't natively display a 480p image. It upconverts it to 1080i. Thats according to Sanyo support who I email with that question. The image you were seeing on that set was probably 1080i because it doesn't do 720p natively. It upconverts that signal to 1080i. But for $650 you can't have everything. haha.


Unfortunately the Walmart I went to had a crap-tacular "HD" signal going to their TVs so you really couldn't get a feel for how good the Sanyo or any of the other HDTVs there are.


The tuner isn't that big of a deal because I'm not able to get very good reception of local stations as is so I will be going with digital HD cable whenever I get an HDTV.


Like you I want one for the Superbowl so mostly likely I'll go with the Sanyo.


----------



## tichinose

when i watch my sanyo 32 inch in HDTV it sometime hesitates for a second or so and goes on.....Is this the Tv or the hdtv broadcast......also I still can't get sound to work when I hook up DVI to Hdmi


----------



## Bookworm

I managed to track down another one at the Aboretum store on Monday. I wasn't too crazy about the analog cable picture but then it is analog so I wasn't expecting much. Tuesday I bought a $20 Philips set top antenna and the OTA HD picture is very good. It's amazing to think that little antenna can bring in such a great picture. This TV was mainly for my wife to watch when she doesn't want to watch football or a race and she's very happy with it so that's what counts.


----------



## acer




> Quote:
> The only thing I don't like about the Sanyo is that it doesn't natively display a 480p image. It upconverts it to 1080i. Thats according to Sanyo support who I email with that question.



I am not sure if I really believe that. Their customer service also said that this set supports 720p without upconversion(earlier in this thread), and we all know it doesn't do that . All of my xbox games look great in 480p, and I compared it to my friends $1600 sony that supports 480p, and it is virtually identical. I think that this set supports 480p without having to upconvert.


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by acer_
> *I am not sure if I really believe that. Their customer service also said that this set supports 720p without upconversion(earlier in this thread), and we all know it doesn't do that . All of my xbox games look great in 480p, and I compared it to my friends $1600 sony that supports 480p, and it is virtually identical. I think that this set supports 480p without having to upconvert.*



Given the size of the screen, would you even be able to differentiate between a 'native' 480p & an upconvert to 1080i?


----------



## BuddTX




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Shufflefield_
> *You have a year to return this set. The Sanyo's at Wmart have an extended return policy.*




Shufflefield,


You are correct, but I want to expand on what you said:


There is a 90 day RETURN for money back on the Sanyo, and a 1 year EXCHANGE on the Sanyo.


So, after the 90 days, you cannot get your money back, but you can exchange it for another Sanyo.


About the ADVENT . . .


Without knowing any facts, I would bet that the Advent TV is probably made by someone else. Advent was an older US speaker company, and I would bet that they do not make TV's at the Advent factory, they probably sold their name and someone slapped on their name on a TV so that they would have an "exclusive".


----------



## New2HDTVnc

Well neither the manual nor the website mention anything about displaying in a progressive scan mode or supporting progressive scan so I tend to think its not supported. That it up-converts everything to 1080i.


----------



## acer




> Quote:
> Well neither the manual nor the website mention anything about displaying in a progressive scan mode or supporting progressive scan so I tend to think its not supported. That it up-converts everything to 1080i.



Good point. I am just not sure the the customer service knows what their talking about. But if it converted a 480p signal to 1080i, wouldn't it be displayed in widescreen? My xbox games are still displayed in a 4:3 aspec ratio.


----------



## New2HDTVnc

I think you have to set your Xbox to output widescreen. I did it on my regular 4:3 TV so I could play Madden in widescreen mode (which you have to set up in Madden's menu to) thus seeing more of the field. If the game doesn't support widescreen then I don't think it will show a widescreen image for a game.


Could be its showing a 480i image on the screen and not upconverting it to 1080i.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sterno3_
> *Given the size of the screen, would you even be able to differentiate between a 'native' 480p & an upconvert to 1080i?*



You can "hear" the difference. My DRV has two sets of composite outputs and if you connect one set of RCA jacks to an AV receiver and the other set to the audio in on the Sanyo, there is no lag between the AV audio and the TV audio. Nor is there a lip sync delay on the video. When I had a DLP that DID upconvert a 480i signal, it was very apparent that the TV introduced a delay in the audio to match the delay it introduced in the video doing the upconvert. If it didn't delay the audio, you'd see lip sync issues. If the Sanyo is upconverting a 480i signal (instead of line doubled to a 480p display), it is able to do the upconversion "instantly" - something my previous DLP couldn't do, eventhough it was 5 times the price. People notice lip sync issues somewhere around 50ms (independent of screen size) and the TVs that actually did upconvert were taking at least 100ms to do so - there was an echo if both audio sources were used when it was upconverted.


Actually supporting 480p and 1080i displays (like several other CRTs do) means you add stuff for the dual support but don't need any 480->1080 upconverstion support.


Sanyo's CSRs have said it doesn't upconvert and they've said it does. What is required is someone that has the case opened with a scope on Hsync with all the various input frequencies used. I'm not that person.


----------



## GPnOK

what color enhancer have you guys set your tv to, normal ,cool, warm? also has anyone used dve for calibration?


----------



## skipper3

Hello, I have the 32 inch Sanyo and a Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD cable box. My cable service is Cablevision in NJ. I use the component hookups and they work just fine. I switched to a HDMI cable (Radioshack $100) and unplugged the component wires (the cable box has HDMI). I changed the audio output on the cable box to HDMI and the input on the TV to HDMI and when I switch channels some of them have audio and some do not. Then if I go back to a channel that did it will not. It seems if I go to a HD channel I get the sound back. Also it seems to take a while between channels to the picture to show (it shows no signal for about 1-2 secs). Any idea why I am not getting sound and why the delay between channels for picture? By the way I ran the setup on the cable box with HDMI and all formats are accepted and chosen.


Thanks


----------



## bchase6933

Skipper3, I had the same problem with the sound when hooked up to my surround system, although I have Time Warner. I only get audio on the digital tier and up... the lower channels are analog. I'm guessing it is the same for your cable company.


----------



## skipper3

bchase6933, that's true. Do you think that the box is not converting the analog audio to digital and therefor not being passed along on the HDMI? I guess that would make sense but would be a serious limitation where people that wanted to use HDMI would have to switch between component3 and hdmi after going past channel 99 in my case.


----------



## AMgold

skipper3,


I might be mistaken but I doubt the cable boxes will take analog audio and encode them digitally, to transmit on the HDMI. I think the audio on the HDMI link is only a digital audio stream.


On a slightly different note: Have you tried to hook your cable direct to the digital tuner on the Sanyo? I was wondering how many digital channels Cablevision sends in ClearQAM.


AMgold


----------



## mahicks

Ok...I've had enough...lol.....


I'm a store manager at a Wal-Mart Super Center. I've read this forum for about a month since I purchased my HT32744. There a few facts I wanted to post for you all.


First...There is NO "Extended Warranty" on Sanyo TV's...PERIOD......Yet we do have a WONDERFUL relationship with Sanyo America and you can, under almost any cirumstance, get an exchange for a Sanyo TV that is ANY reasonable age. I once had a customer that returned a 31" Sanyo early in my career started off with her story " My Husband was cleaning his gun and........." This is no joke. I at first refused the exchange...But.............The customer called Sanyo and got an RA number to exchange it. To make this story short....Sanyo has a wonderful relationship with Wal-Mart. Even though there is no "Written" warranty for longer than 90 Days, Wal-Mart and Sanyo will almost always take care of you. I only wanted to post this fact because sooner or later someone from here is going to go to Wal-Mart to exchange a TV and someone is going to say " Sorry, the warranty system says 90 days w/ a reciept."


Second... There is not a firm corporate policy on "price protection." Meaning your milage my vary between stores when a price change happens and you want the diffence. Most Store Managers will go along with a "30 Day Policy"


Third... Ryan, gave an explanation on why some Wal-mart stores have the Item at the New price, and some have them at the old price. Your explanation was fairly accurate in an innocent way. But..........to be honest the main reason that some stores had one price, and others had another is simple....The department manager did a poor job of showing the value and changing the Label on the shelf.


Fourth... I just returned from our Anual Year End Meeting in Kansas City, MO and unfortunately, I did not see any new Sanyo HDTV models that will be in the stores before July (We have a 3rd and 4th quarter meeting in Dallas in LATE July.)


Fifth..., and most important.....

Our Service desks ALL have a sign that says "Satisfaction Guaranteed" Remember that when you have a problem with ANY product. We aim to please and if you have a problem with anyone please remind them of this policy. Most stores will take care of anyone as long as they will get credit from the Manufacturer on the item they are returning. Like I said above, Sanyo has a wonderful relationship with Wal-Mart and will give us credit on almost anything.


Sixth...If you have a problem, please ask to speak to a member of management, we have the autonomy to take care of you and make sure you have a positive shopping experience.


----------



## New2HDTVnc

I assume by "extended warrenty" that you are talking the 1yr exchange policy on Sanyo's that others have mentioned in here?


That you are not talking about the 2 or 3yr Service plan that you can purchase at walmart.com for tv's purchased online or at the retail stores.


Correct?


----------



## brijenjas

It is my understanding (please correct me if I am wrong) according to the "Returns Policy"posted at Walmart.com, that you can return an item within 90 days if you are not satisfied with it for any reason, for either exchange or credit.


The warranty page for the Sanyo 32"

at Walmart .com has this to say:


excerpt; see walmart.com/catalog/prod_info.gsp?product_id=2601424&cat=136937&type=19&dept=3944&path=0%3A3944%3A172479%3A3996%3A136937#6[/url ]

Sorry I am unable to post the entire link until I have 5 posts.


"FOR ONE YEAR from the date of purchase, Sanyo Manufacturing Corporation will replace any defective TV.To insure proper warranty exchange, keep the original sales receipt for evidence of purchase. Return the defective TV to the retailer along with the receipt and the included accessories, such as the remote control. The defective TV will be exchanged for the same model, or a replacement model of equal value, if necessary. Replacement model will be contingent on availability and at the sole discretion of Sanyo Manufacturing Corporation."


Unless I read this wrong, if the TV fails (becomes defective) within one year, it is to be returned to the retailer "Walmart" for exchange.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Here's the full link
Sanyo Warranty


----------



## oryan_dunn

By reading that, it sounds like Sanyo's warranty is the same as that of other tvs, but they go through walmart and just give you a new set instead of fixing your old one.


----------



## bhenley

And here's the link to the 3 year service contract sold at walmart.com (not available at any store):
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=2349401 


It is NOT a Sanyo Extended Warranty, but a 3 year service contract for ANY TV sold by WalMart in the $200-$750 range.


Description


Service Plans are sold only online. You may purchase this plan to cover electronics items you buy both online and in stores. Please note: Plans are not returnable in stores. Should you wish to return your plan, call 1-800-966-6546

...

Service Plan

3 Year Service Plans provide enhanced and extended product protection beyond the manufacturer's parts & labor warranty. Coverage begins immediately following the manufacturer's labor and parts warranty


These plans DON'T involve the WalMart brick and mortar stores. After the first year where you DO take the TV back to the store, these service plans:


In-Home/On-Site Service Available- Qualified products, mirroring the manufacturer's warranty, receive convenient in-home or on-site service.


Like an extended warranty for lots of other products, they aren't exactly the same as the original warranty but I certainly wouldn't have said



> Quote:
> There is NO "Extended Warranty" on Sanyo TV's...PERIOD


----------



## Bill1313

mahicks, You seem to pass the buck by saying that it's the department manager's fault for not changing the price on an item. As far as I'm concerned it's your fault for letting your department managers be so slip shot & it's your job to be on top of them. After being in retail though I know how things can get screwed up every now & then but I know at both the local Wal-Mart's in my area things are "Always" Screwed UP time after time & I hate to say it but you do get what you pay for in help & sometimes it seems that all Wal-Mart cares about is having a warm body there with no knowledge at all but it's your job to be on top of them. You are correct in saying that if you have a problem you should speak to a manager but then on the other hand why should we even have to be asking to talk to a manager when the employees should be trained that if they have a problem with a customer to go get a manager to straighten it out & why should any customer have to remind any employee of the "Store Policy" the employee should have already been tained to know what the store policy is rather than getting into any confrontation with a customer over it. As I used to tell my managers if you would get your ass out of the office every once in a while maybe you would know what the hell is going on down on the floor.


----------



## vttym

Bill --


Punctuaction goes a long way to making your posts a bit more readable.


I think what mahicks was trying to put across was the fact that Walmart as a company is willing to bend over backwards to address the concerns of customers, regardless of what certain policies in place are.


And let's face it, while it's nice in a perfect world to always have section managers managing from the X, to swoop in and save any potential customer disputes, it's often not a realistic proposition. Other business demands often displace management from what should be their sole focus, and it comes down to the section staff to carry the torch.


Some carry it better than others.


Just know that if you're not happy with the person you're speaking to, ask to speak to someone else. Trust me, the good business managers.. the ones that know that the customer comes before anything, are there. They're just so good that the demands on them put them out of range of customers.


Thus the ultimate irony of corporate customer service businesses.


----------



## Bill1313

Not getting on your case but "The ones that know that the customer comes before anything" should be "ALL" of them if they were trained right in the first place & people are supervising them. The sad thing is that Wal-Mart has a Great policy with customers & it's a shame that most people don't know that but that's from poor supervision at store level.


Myself I have never had any problems dealing with any stores because I will ask for a department manager or with discount chains I always ask for the store manager & if he/she can't solve my problem it's right on the phone to HQ.


But your average customer is not going to do that their just going to walk out mad & that's why it's soooo important to have EVERYBODY trained on how to handle customers especially one that's hopping mad.


And now back to electronics...........Please


----------



## mahicks

Ok....Started a wild fire.....



New2HDTVnc: What you and others are stating is SANYO's NOT Wal-Marts POLICY....ACTUALLY to be more ACCURATE, the policy that most on here are quoting is for Wal-Mart.COM.


brijenjas: You are correct, but this is SANYO's warranty.




> Quote:
> oryan_dunn: "By reading that, it sounds like Sanyo's warranty is the same as that of other tvs, but they go through walmart and just give you a new set instead of fixing your old one."



YOUR CORRECT on THIS ONE.


bhenley: I'll Say it again, "there is no extended warranty on Sanyo TV's!" THe extended warranty that you can PURCHASE that you talk about is available for any TV in that price range. When I made the statement, I was implying that there is not an automatic "built in" longer warranty. I made absolutely no impression that you could not PURCHASE a longer warranty. Hell, most people can get that just by using the right CREDIT CARD when they purchase something. Also, FYI, you also see that if you read the fine print, when you buy the extended warranty....In most states, after 30 DAYS, (NOT THE USUAL 90) You most go through the Warranty Service and not the store.


Bill1313: You took what I had to say WAAAYYY off the mark. I'm not going to get in a bickering match with you. That was not my intentions with my post. I was only trying to clear up a few misconceptions. As far as the department manager thing goes. Your correct for alot of stores, but not mine or my districts. But to take it one step further. ALOT of the Department Managers make the same as alot of good Assistant Managers, so yes, I will pass the buck to them. My saying is"If you want to wear the the title of Manager (Store MANAGER, department MANAGER, assistant MANAGER) then you better be willing to accept the resposibility of being a MANAGER.

ALSO, I get the feeling you have been a department manager and think they shouldn't have this total responsibility??? My answer for this is they SHOULD.. Most of them are responsible for 1 Million dollar PLUS departments.

An AVERAGE electronics department manager is resposible for a department that has about a million in inventory, 5-8 associates, and does over 5 million dollars in sales a year. I know of alot of "Mom and Pop" stores that would love to have any of that. ALL that being said, YES, I EXPECT my department managers to do something as elementary as changing a shelf tag after a price change, no questions asked, PERIOD.



vttym: Thank You for the rescue.


> Quote:
> I think what mahicks was trying to put across was the fact that Walmart as a company is willing to bend over backwards to address the concerns of customers, regardless of what certain policies in place are.



THIS WAS THE MAIN OBJECTIVE OF MY POST



Bill1313



> Quote:
> Myself I have never had any problems dealing with any stores because I will ask for a department manager or with discount chains I always ask for the store manager & if he/she can't solve my problem it's right on the phone to HQ.



Why would you do that? The Department manager is alot more important and probably more skilled in their respective area than the store manager (Just like in ANY OTHER BUSINESS). Also as stated above, they get paid well to take care of you, give them at least a CHANCE to fail you.



> Quote:
> But your average customer is not going to do that their just going to walk out mad & that's why it's soooo important to have EVERYBODY trained on how to handle customers especially one that's hopping mad.



Your ABSOLUTELY CORRECT ON THIS ONE.



> Quote:
> And now back to electronics...........Please



Ditto!


----------



## Yus

So does anyone have any idea if these are coming back in stock, or are they being quietly discontinued? My friend had to buy a floor model from a Walmart that had opened the previous day, so it was basically still new. It looks great, so now I just have to have my own.


----------



## mahicks

Yes they are "comming back instock"


They were on display at the Year End Meeting.


Funny thing though...the 32" wasn't?


----------



## Yus

Heh, after realizing that 16:9 content on the 32" is still about 29.4" I may just get the 32" afterall.


EDIT: Sorry if this has been answered, but has anyone ever gotten any confirmation that the 32" has 16:9 Enhance/vertical squeeze?


----------



## Bill1313

mahicks, Just wanted to add that I went from a part-time kid sweeping the floor up to a distric manager then leaving & opening my own small stores selling them & going into semi-retirement all before the age of 40. When I was a store manager in the 70's my salary was around $200,000 a year & as a stock clerk in the 60's in today's money it would have been around $800 a week & I'm guessing that Wal-Mart doesn't even pay department managers that kind of money today & if they do the ones I've seen then are overpayed. Not your salary, but what does a store manager make running a small volume small square foot unit for Wal-Mart?


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mahicks_
> *Ok....Started a wild fire.....
> 
> 
> 
> New2HDTVnc: What you and others are stating is SANYO's NOT Wal-Marts POLICY....ACTUALLY to be more ACCURATE, the policy that most on here are quoting is for Wal-Mart.COM.
> 
> 
> brijenjas: You are correct, but this is SANYO's warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR CORRECT on THIS ONE.
> 
> 
> bhenley: I'll Say it again, "there is no extended warranty on Sanyo TV's!" THe extended warranty that you can PURCHASE that you talk about is available for any TV in that price range. When I made the statement, I was implying that there is not an automatic "built in" longer warranty. I made absolutely no impression that you could not PURCHASE a longer warranty. Hell, most people can get that just by using the right CREDIT CARD when they purchase something. Also, FYI, you also see that if you read the fine print, when you buy the extended warranty....In most states, after 30 DAYS, (NOT THE USUAL 90) You most go through the Warranty Service and not the store.
> *



At the top of the page, you'll find a Search this thread field. If you enter Extended warranty in that field, EVERY post prior to yours discussed the purchase of an extended warranty through WalMart.com. The original thread mentioned in the first post of this thread also used the WalMart.com purchase when talking about extended warranty. That's what causes confusion with your statements. You can't claim that "I made absolutely no impression" - you can only claim your intent. Impressions are exclusively determined by the person getting the impression from what is written. It would be like saying "I didn't give anybody the impression that I didn't know the difference between your and you're." Quite clearly, you DID leave the impression you might be saying an extended warranty wasn't available at all. Reread New2HDTVnc questions to you. You don't think you left him with the impression you might be taking about the purchased extended warranty? Reread your answer to him and ask yourself it it answered his questions.


I'm really not clear on what you are saying. When I read the fine print (some time ago), I was left with the impression that the purchased extended warranty didn't have any effect at all until the mfg warranty expired (but had to be purchased while said warranty was in effect). I took that to mean that the warranty didn't need to be purchased until 11 months after the TV. How does your "30, not normal 90" emphasis effect people? I don't see how purchasing something would suddenly change the written and verbal 90 day return for cash back I got from the store initially. Why did you emphasize the "In most states, "? The extended warranty page info says "in home" long before reading any fine print. If I were to decide to purchase the extended warranty in 6 months (I can, can't I? It doesn't have to be purchased w/in the brick and mortar 90 days does it?), does the 30 or 90 day issue have any effect at all?


When you said "extended warranty", were you talking about a return to the store 90 days after purchase and before the 1 year mfg warranty expires?


----------



## New2HDTVnc

I'm thinking of getting the 30" widescreen HT30744 tomorrow. The only problem is that the walmart near here that has it in stock sells it for $50 more than walmart.com lists it and the guy I talked to on the phone says the store might not match it.


If I could get Time/Warner cable out here before 2/8/05 to install my HD cable service then I'd just go to Costco and get the phillips 30" ws that they have for $50 less than the Sanyo sells for at walmart.com.


The only reason I'm still looking at the Sanyo is because of the built in tuner so I can watch the Superbowl in Hi Def.


----------



## Amigo-2k

Is this a Walmart Trend or a Sanyo trend? Take the Walmart fist fight offline via email!


-Ryan


----------



## mahicks

Thank You Amigo,


I think, I'll take your advice.


----------



## oryan_dunn

mahicks, check your pm.


----------



## jsp2000

Bringing this discussion back to the TV...I bought the 32 inch at Wal-Mart over the weekend. It took a lot of hunting...I checked every WM in the Memphis area two weeks ago, and no one had them. I went to a Supercenter in Mississippi that had only been open for 2 days this past Saturday...they had one. Now I'm noticing they are coming into stock again.


Anyway, my initial impressions of this TV are that it's an excellent set. Using plain old analog cable the picture in 4:3 mode looks great. HD channels coming in over an antenna look amazing. Since the 32 inch in 16:9 mode gives you essentially the same HDTV screen size as the 30 inch WS, I opted for the 32...for the simple reason that 4:3 channels are bigger. I'm hoping my upcoming digital cable install gives me an even better picture. Who knows?


I can't believe all the plug-ins on the back of this thing. I can't imagine ever filling ever input. DVD, XBOX, Cable Box, VCR, surround sound reciever...this thing can handle it all. I've never been in a situation where the TV can handle more inputs than the "entertainment center" that it's sitting in. It's a good problem to have.


I know I'm gushing, but I'm really happy with this set. I shudder to think I almost spent $300 more on an equivilent set at Best Buy. When it comes to getting the most bang for your buck (especially considering the built-in tuner) I don't think HDTV gets much better than this set.


----------



## mahicks

JSP....do you currently have any cable service? If so, you might want to plug your cable cord into the digital antenna input. Depending on your cable provider, you may be able to receive DIGITAL cable channels that are "in the clear" i.e. non scrambled digital cable, these could include your locals in HD, music channels, etc. It's worth a try and only takes about 10 minutes for the TV to search for them. If it doesn't work, it won't hurt anything.


----------



## jsp2000

I tried this...I got some of my system's HD channels "in the clear" but most of the rest of the channels are scrambled.


Time Warner Cable in Memphis is pretty awful, though. I'll be switching to satellite as soon as the Super Bowl has passed.


----------



## Bookworm




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mahicks_
> *JSP....do you currently have any cable service? If so, you might want to plug your cable cord into the digital antenna input. Depending on your cable provider, you may be able to receive DIGITAL cable channels that are "in the clear" i.e. non scrambled digital cable, these could include your locals in HD, music channels, etc. It's worth a try and only takes about 10 minutes for the TV to search for them. If it doesn't work, it won't hurt anything.*



I did this and got about 50 channels, including all the networks, on TW here in Charlotte. They only downside was determining exactly which channel was which. The ids for each channel don't come through.


----------



## rman

Does anyone with the 32" model and a *NEW* PS2 slimline system get progressive scan in DVD play back? I have the PS2 hooked up via component 2 on the TV with component cables, I enter the *DVD* set up menu with a DVD in the PS2 playing, but TV type is set to 4:3 and Progressive is set off. I can't switch them on because the options are grayed out. It does not make a difference if I have 4:3 or 16:9 set up in the PS2 system menu. I have read this whole thread and the one in the gaming, I'm thinking that this maybe a problem with the TV?


----------



## oryan_dunn

No problem with the tv.


You need to put in a dvd, any will do, and begin playing the movie. Then durning the movie, stop playing, don't eject the disk, and then enter the setup menu. You should now see that the options are now selectable.


----------



## rman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
> *No problem with the tv.
> 
> 
> You need to put in a dvd, any will do, and begin playing the movie. Then durning the movie, stop playing, don't eject the disk, and then enter the setup menu. You should now see that the options are now selectable.*



I have done that several time, seems like a simple thing...but it stays grayed out. Do I need the remote? I'm doing this from the controller.


----------



## oryan_dunn

I don't think so. I'd give sony a call 1-800-345-SONY i think. This is definlty a ps2 problem though. I've only got the original scph30000 unit, so that one may be different.


----------



## rman

I took your advise and called Sony. When playing a DVD you need to press select, then select stop and click it *TWO* times. Now you can get to the menu and change the two modes that were grayed out before. The trick is to click twice not once like I was doing...I knew that, because I'm a mind reader and I'm suppose to know it since it's not in the manual...sheesh. Thanks for your help.


----------



## timmy1376

Can anyone with this set that has Cox cable tell me how many channels they get with this TV? Which ones?


thanks!


----------



## waking

I have read through the thread and it seems everyone seems to know a bit more than I do about things. This isn't my TV but my parents and I am pretty much lost with it. I thought I knew what to do.


Alright I am dealing with the 30 inch widescreen Sanyo, set it up and everything. I have Charter Digital Cable with the cable box (Motorola) and a Philips antenna to help catch the signal better for HDTV supposedly. Also a Philips DVP642 DVD player. Here is the problem. The stations look like garbage and I cannot get 16:9 from the DVD player even though I set the DVD player Video option to 16:9. I use no special cords just the cords that come with everything. Nothing special in audio or the like.


The TV will not accept the antenna everytime I tell it Yes to accept the antenna. The DVD player will not play the DVD's in 16:9 as well after I change the setup to 16:9 TV in the DVD player menu, perhaps this is easily solved. I cannot read any HDTV channels or anything. It is picking up on nothing. I am unsure what to do to figure this out after spending an abundance of hours trying to do so. If anyone could help me and my foolishness this would be appreciated. Thank you for any help.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by waking_
> *
> 
> I use no special cords just the cords that come with everything. Nothing special in audio or the like.
> *



As far as I recall, the TV didn't come with any cords so that makes it hard to guess how you have it connected. You need to describe the connections to get better suggestions. Is the Phillips antenna a pair of rabbit ears? If you go to http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/Address.aspx and enter your zip code (entering your address gets more specific results), it will display what antenna type you need for various channels in your area and about how far you are from the TV towers.


I'm assuming you have the Charter cable box connected to the TV's Video 1 inputs (red, white, and yellow RCA cables). Do they look OK?


You need a coax cable connected to both the analog and the digital antenna connections on the TV. You can take the Phillips antenna cable to a splitter and run both splitter outputs to the TV's antenna inputs (identifying them as OTA, not cable). You can do the same with the digital cable - run it through a splitter to feed both TV inputs, or you can run the antenna to either the analog/digital and feed the cable coax directly to the other one. Each time you need to scan for channels and make sure the TV knows that the analog connection is OTA/Cable. If the setup channel scan doesn't find something on both coax inputs, it will continue to question the cable connections. It sounds like that might be happening.


----------



## bkc98

On page 48 of this thread (back on 1.2.2005), bhenley(and others) made reference to several different hook-up options. I've tried to make sense of this stuff, but I can't seem to put it all together.


I bought the 32" HD Sanyo today. I have Dish Network and Road Runner. I'm trying to make use of the built-in tuner and get channels clear QAM channels, while also using my sat feed. I can get my sat to work by itself, and I was able to hook up the TV so I could see all the freely availble channels from TWC - via my Road Runner subscription - but I can't seem to get both working at once.


It seems my satellite will work ONLY if I take the coax cable from the wall to the sat-in coax on the dish receiver. At that point, I can get satellite channels just fine on Input1 of the TV (using S-video and RCA audio connections). But then I can't successfully get the other channels (from TWC) to show on the TV.


If I take the coax cable from the wall and send it thru a 3 way splitter, then both the outputs to the two coax inputs on the TV, the TWC cable channels come up and I can scan and get the digital band channels just fine, as well. but when I add take the third out from the splitter to the Dish receiver, it (the receiver) can't get a signal to the satellite.


What gives? I've spent all afternoon messing with this and I can't get my setup the way I need it.


Help! Please!


----------



## Yus

So there's no information regarding vertical squeeze on the 32"?


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bkc98_
> *On page 48 of this thread (back on 1.2.2005), bhenley(and others) made reference to several different hook-up options. I've tried to make sense of this stuff, but I can't seem to put it all together.
> 
> 
> I bought the 32" HD Sanyo today. I have Dish Network and Road Runner. I'm trying to make use of the built-in tuner and get channels clear QAM channels, while also using my sat feed. I can get my sat to work by itself, and I was able to hook up the TV so I could see all the freely availble channels from TWC - via my Road Runner subscription - but I can't seem to get both working at once.
> 
> 
> It seems my satellite will work ONLY if I take the coax cable from the wall to the sat-in coax on the dish receiver. At that point, I can get satellite channels just fine on Input1 of the TV (using S-video and RCA audio connections). But then I can't successfully get the other channels (from TWC) to show on the TV.
> 
> 
> If I take the coax cable from the wall and send it thru a 3 way splitter, then both the outputs to the two coax inputs on the TV, the TWC cable channels come up and I can scan and get the digital band channels just fine, as well. but when I add take the third out from the splitter to the Dish receiver, it (the receiver) can't get a signal to the satellite.
> 
> 
> What gives? I've spent all afternoon messing with this and I can't get my setup the way I need it.
> 
> 
> Help! Please!*



So you have both cable and satalite, and they both come through the same line? If thats the case, I have no clue how to help you. If you've got separate lines for both, just run the satalite line to the receiver, and then split the coax in two and sent those to the tv.


If you have both cable and satalite comming in on one line, how do they not interfere with each other?


----------



## bkc98

oryan_dunn,


I have Dish Network and TWC Road Runner -- no pay cable services from TWC, just the internet access. So I'm looking to get the clearQAM channels that come through "for free". I can get them to work if I take the coax from the wall, split it, and connect the two outs to the two inputs on the TV. I can get the satellite feed to work if I take the coax from the wall and go directly to the Dish receiver sat-in. But then there's no way to hook up the two TV inputs to get the clear QAM channels at that point (that I know of).


thanks,


/bc


----------



## oryan_dunn

I don't understand how that would even work. You should ahve two separate lines, one from the cable company for your internet, and one comming down from your satalite. If its not like this, then i'm not sure how you'd get it to work as it is a really weird setup.


If you only put it into the tv, do you get any HD channels? or any digital channels at all?


----------



## bkc98

Yeah, leaving the satellite out of the mix, I can just take the coax from the wall, split it, and take the splitter "outs" to the TV inputs and I get the freely available cable channels (both regular and digital).


So, normally you would have two lines coming from the wall? I.e. one for internet and a separate one for satellite?


Anyone? Anyone? I'm not sure what to think now.


thanks,


/bc


----------



## oryan_dunn

Yeah, you should have a line from the dish that would go directly to your dish receiver. If it works being split and sent to the tv's inputs, but doesn't work when split and sent to the tvs inputs along with the satalite, thats weird. I'd follow the coax from the wall and see where it leads. They may have some sort of weird combiner that combines the satalite signal onto of the coax, but i doubt they woudl do that. Is this the same coax that goes to your cable modem? If so, that confuses it even more, becuase cable interent usually needs a really clean signal and bidirectional communication, which a device to combine cable and sat into one line would proablaby screw up. I'd also follow the line from the satalite into your house to see what kind of equipment that terminates at. Do the same for the cable coax.


I still have a hard time believing that you can put sat and cable on the same line. If others here have any knowledge of how this is possible, please speak up.


----------



## bhenley

You can have both the satellite feed and the cable signal (or OTA antenna) on the same coax because they are very different frequencies. Cable (/OTA) is below 950 MHz and the sat frequencies are 950-1450 MHz (up to 2GHz if using DISHPro LNBs). To get both on (and off) the same cable, you have to use a PAIR of diplexers (also diplexors). You would have to have one "outside" to combine the cable and sat signal and use a 2nd inside to separate the two frequencies back apart. The dipliexor will be clearly labeled as to which connection is used for the satellite because that will pass a DC voltage to the LNB. The other leg is the 950MHz and below and doesn't pass DC. Here's a link to a picture of a diplexor - http://www.askacom.com/pdf%20files/Page%2035.pdf 

Here's just a picture - http://www.buy.com/retail/large_image.asp?sku=90111960 

If you follow the sat cable, it should take you to something like that that also attaches to the TWC cable and then comes into the house. You need a 2nd diplexor on the inside that connects to the ant/sat (cable/sat in your case) connection on the above image and then connects the Sat site to the DISH receiver and the ant connection would go to the 3 way splitter that feeds both Sanyo ant/cable inputs.


Not proof-read but should be OK.


Edit afterthought: If you are taking the TWC to the ANT in connection on a HD DISH receiver (811, 921, 6000), you don't need a diplexor. They are only needed to combine the low frequency Cable/OTA with the high frequency satellite LNB signal. You said it went to SAT-in on the receiver, which would indicate you need to use a diplexor to seperate them back into cable and sat signal.


----------



## bhenley

It would be best if you could display an overscan test pattern to first verify the basic geometry of the unit. You seem to describe a picture that looks like )_(, but vertically - like a plate at the top and an upside down plate at the bottom?? If you have Video Essentials or any other calibration tool, you should be able to display something like http://www.videoessentials.com/images/720overscan.jpg to see how "square" the unit is. There are Service Menu entries you can change to effect the top and bottom, just in the center or in the corners. You shouldn't mess with the SM at all unless you write down the original value for everything you may change (even inadvertently). Unless you have a DVD player that can display 720p or 1080i, you'll need to get adjustments specific to those from some source that does provide that format. When a broadcaster is supplying a 4:3 source at 720p or 1080i, it will be up to the station to center the 4:3 image and that is out of your control. It COULD be that all of your 720p content is off to the left some and all your 1080i is off to the right some. If that were the case, you can again experiment with SM changes. When you are watching something in 720p that isn't 4:3, it is hard to tell if it is centered without something to "measure".


----------



## martin1




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bkc98_
> *Yeah, leaving the satellite out of the mix, I can just take the coax from the wall, split it, and take the splitter "outs" to the TV inputs and I get the freely available cable channels (both regular and digital).
> 
> 
> So, normally you would have two lines coming from the wall? I.e. one for internet and a separate one for satellite?
> 
> 
> Anyone? Anyone? I'm not sure what to think now.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> 
> /bc*



I pm you before I read this. It puts a different light on the subject. Are you sure you are getting cable channels or ota channels. If you are getting them on channels 82 and above then they are your cable DT channels but if you are getting them on 24-1,36-1 etc then you are getting them via ota.

Whatever they are ota or cable channels you will need a diplexer to split the signal not a regular splitter.


----------



## Ratman

FWIW...

I just bought an HT30744. The manual that comes with the TV no longer describes how to search for digital cable (QAM). BUT, the manual online ( www.sanyo.com/entertainment ) still has the correct procedure/instructions.


Threw me for a loop... but the QAM tuner does still work. Just not noted at all in the 'new' manual. Just so you're aware...


I wonder if they intend to 'disable' this feature?


----------



## mahicks




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Stygian_
> *hi guys, I have had the ht32744 for a few weeks now and am overall pleased with the unit but I do have one possible issue.
> 
> I have noticed that with content that does not fill the screen vertically (dvd movies and ota digital broadcasts) the top edge of my tv's picture is about 3-4 millimeters lower in the middle of the of the top edge than on the left and right sides. Is this the normal ? I measured with a yardstick to confirm and the middle of the top edge is definitely about 3-4 mm lower than the the and right top edges.
> 
> 
> Also with ota digital broadcasts that dont fill the whole screen horizontaly
> 
> on some channels the picture is centered perfecly while on others the picture is off to the left or right. Is this the tv or the stations broadcast ?
> 
> 
> Should I return the unit ?
> 
> Every thing else about the unit is great so far.
> 
> 
> Thanks*



Stygian, The uneveness you describe is an issue that affects most, if not all of the 32" models. I have not read from anyone on here or anywhere else that this has been corrected through the user menu OR the service menu. I know some people have had luck minimizing the problem with the service menu. I read somewhere on this thread the only way to correct the problem is through yoke and coil adjustment by a tech. I haven't read of anyone being able to get this done. Other than that, the problem is annoying but doesn't pose a threat to your TV. You can try to return it, but I'd almost guarantee you'd get another one with the exact same problem. Someone also suggested that this has to do with the earths electromagnetic pull. Sounds far fetched, but it makes ALOT of since. Especially when there have been a very SMALL FEW on here that say they don't have this problem.


Hope this helps.

Michael


----------



## vdorta




> Quote:
> *Stygian, The uneveness you describe is an issue that affects most, if not all of the 32" models.*



Does this mean the 30" model doesn't have this problem? I had decided on the 32 but this is enough to force me to buy the 30".


----------



## Launchpad

I've been reading through this thread for the last few weeks and I have decided to purchase the 30". I really appreciate the wealth of knowledge you guys have to offer and I will add my own experience soon. I'll be hooking it up to a Sony DVP-NS300 DVD player, a SD DirecTV system, an XBOX, a gamecube, and a basic Tivo unit. I'll be picking it up some time this week.


Thanks for all the info and keep it coming,

Mark


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mahicks_
> *Someone also suggested that this has to do with the earths electromagnetic pull. Sounds far fetched, but it makes ALOT of since.*



Here's one link describing this. I have a more in depth link, but I can't find it. I'll have to go through my old bookmark backups to find it. It describes precisely why the magnetic field affects the picture.

http://myweb.accessus.net/~090/how2adj.html#3.4a 


Edit:

here's another one that touches on it:
http://repairfaq.ece.drexel.edu/sam/tvfaq.htm#tvtiltpic 


On another note, these guides are great resources for CRT TVs in general.


Also, as mahicks noted, this may also be why a few people don't see this, as they have the set oriented as it was when it was manufactured.


Another symptom of the magnetic field can be seen as misaligned colors. The earths magnetic field affects the travel of the electron as it travels from the gun to the shadow mask, forcing it to strike a different color phospor than what was intended. Degaussing a tv will fix this problem.

http://www.eizo.com/support/faqs/crt/qa11.asp 


Here is a more detailed scientific explanation:
http://www.eio.com/repairfaq/REPAIR/...tml#CRTFAQ_020 

https://www.lgsuperseller.com/support/glossary.html


----------



## bkc98

bhenley,


That's it! A diplexer! That should do the trick! I've really learned something from your post. Interesting stuff. I was beginning to think that a maverick satellite install technician sabotaged me 4 years ago when I first got Dish Network.


This evening was my first experience with HiDef. That picture is too nice! Now my satellite images are *really* going to look crummy when get that hooked up. I guess most SD satellite images on an HD set are less than perfect (I've seen this comment on many threads at this site). I have not been too impressed the past 24 hours with Dish Network on the video1 (s-video) input.


BTW, my wife has been quite, um, let's call it frustrated, this weekend b/c I've had a heck of a time getting this set working correctly. But today after church I scanned the digital band for channels and when that smooth HiDef image flashed on the screen, she was hooked. She said 'I want that. Do what it takes to make it work right! (i.e. work out this splitter/diplexer issue)'. What a woman. She's never enjoyed football so much as this evening. Too cool.


Thanks for all the help on this forum! I *really* appreciate it!


I'll post back tomorrow when I get the diplexer hooked up correctly. Hopefully that will end this saga.


Thanks, again!


/bc


----------



## bkc98

Quick update on my issue from the weekend --


Adding the diplexer made everything work okay (thank you, bhenley). I now get Satellite channels on one input as well as "in the clear" digital locals just fine by feeding the signal to the built-in QAM tuner on the Sanyo 32" HD set. I'm happy.


The unencrypted digital local channels look *much* better than the locals over Dish Network (I never knew how poor that analog image was for the local channels via Satellite feed until I went from 27" to 32" TV). It's quite a bit more grainy now. Guess I can cancel the Dish local (~$5/mo) channels and just watch the clear digital feeds (in Zoom mode - still a better image than sat) instead. That will help to offset the $3/mo increase(!) in Dish programming.


FYI - I see the slight bow in the top/middle edge of the picture on this set, but it's not that annoying, and it appears that it can't really be fixed anyways (from posts in this thread). It's not enough to take this set back, and definitely not enough to make me want to spend ~$300 more to upgrade to the Sony 32" HS model (a rough equivalent of this set that I would consider an alternative).


One other thing - anyone use the Sanyo remote to control their Dish receiver (I have a 4 year old 4900 dish pro receiver)? I got the code to work (432), and it seems to work okay except for the Exit button (kind of important if you want to clear the channel info/schedule heads up from the screen), the Info button (we use it often), and the menu button (no biggie). Recommendations?


Thanks for all the info/help the past few days!


/bc


----------



## Chancellor Todd

Funny how the topic has changed to getting multiple signals into one input, as that's what I cam here to ask about.


A friend has this TV and we've discovered the following: Plugging a rabbit ears into the digital tuner yields an assortment of local HDTV channels. He also subscribes to analog cable and when that's plugged into the digital tuner, he gets an assortment of HD channels and music channels, but no locals. Thus, we need to get both the cable and the OTA stuff into one input. Now from the above discussion it would seem it's possible with satellite and OTA antenna, but is a combination possible with cable and antenna?


Thanks for your attention,

Todd


----------



## oryan_dunn

I don't think that this is possible because they use the same frequency band. I thought satalite used the same frequency band, but bhenley explained otherwise. To do what you want to do, you'll have to have the antenna and cable run into an a/b switch that you'll have to throw, then you'll have to change the tuner setting in the tv's menu. Another way is to buy a separate ota tuner for the local digitals, but that of course costs more. Another option is an lg 3510, if you need a dvd player, this serves as both an upconverting dvd player and a tuner. This way, you don't need to change settings all the time.


----------



## mahicks

As far as sharing the input with cable and OTA...Your mileage may vary. I had good luck in theory doing it with a splitter backwards. The only problem is, I don't get anything but CRAP sent from my cable provider unscrambled. Ryan is correct, the OTA channel you want and the cable channel you want may be in the same frequency area and cause problems. I would suggest trying to join the two with a simple 2 way splitter connected backwards. If it works, GREAT, if it doesn't, come back here and we can give you some more suggestions.


----------



## CSNHottie

So if I were to buy this set, subscribe to Comcast's lowest cable package, and plug it into the digital tuner I would be able to pick up some local HD channels?


----------



## oryan_dunn

Depends on your local comcast setup. Some do, some don't. You'd just have to try. It seems that HD locals over clear QAM are more the norm than the exception these days, but there's still no guarantee.


----------



## Shufflefield




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by CSNHottie_
> *So if I were to buy this set, subscribe to Comcast's lowest cable package, and plug it into the digital tuner I would be able to pick up some local HD channels?*



Probably not, because there lowest cable package is probably analog. I think you need to at least subscribe to their digital service. And as the poster above me stated, it's still no guarantee (although highly likely). Personally I didn't like not having the on screen menu available so I sprung for the box.


----------



## bhenley

bkc98 - it certainly doesn't sound like you have a DISH DVR to record the locals if you are even considering dropping the locals for the $5/month. I no longer have a sat receiver on my account that ISN'T a DVR and really encourage you to try one. No announced price but supposedly this month, DISH will release and rent their new 942 dual tuner HD DVR to existing customers. I'd really like to be able to record the HD material. I won't ever be able to get cable at this house but Comcast (Sacramento) started making their dual tuner HD DVR available in January at a low monthly cost.


When the DISH price increase was announced in January, I switched to annual payment which saves one month's payment and locks the price at the old value. It only puts off the increase until next year but it only cost $275 (11 * $25) for a year's worth of AT60. Locals don't have a prepay and save a month like the packages though.


I don't use the Sanyo remote for the DISH receiver, but since the menu button only does the program guide (and there is a guide button they could have used), you can "exit" by hitting enter on the current channel at the current time. A Cancel function on the Exit button would help but I'm spoiled by the sat supplied remote working with UHF where you don't have to point at anything (or be in the same room as the receiver).


I see some bow on certain picture resolutions and settings. The more noticable were adjusted out w/ service menu. Others, I never tried to work on since it didn't make much difference. For tilt, there isn't much I could do, even if there were a tilt adjustment in the menus. My 32744 sits on a lazy susan and faces between north to the sofa or west to the kitchen, depending on where people are located. As the direction if faces changes, the top left corner will drop or raise by a little more than one of the little holes on the side of the screen. Even $300 more wouldn't help me with the magnetic changes from having the TV face different directions.


----------



## DJTommyR

I can only speak for Jacksonville, FL, Comcast subscribers, but I have their lowest-priced pacakge (was $9 after texes, now $11). On the digital side (plugging the cable into the DTV tuner) I get Fine Living, DIY, INHD 1 and 2, and the local ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox, and PBS. Lately the NFL Network and NBA League Pass have popped up. I also get about 10 Music Choice channels--music I could care less about, of course.


Add that to the small assortment of analog locals, WGN, Weatherscan, OLN, and FX...and it's a pretty good deal.


No guarantess in your market, of course.


----------



## bhenley

Todd, check to see what the local cable company provides in HD with a subscription. Some still don't yet provide locals in HD with a subscription. Most do and you could get a HD digital STB and watch you local HD and whatever might be available encrypted on Video or Component connections and still get whatever they inadvertently provide on clear QAM by connecting to the digital TV in as well as the STB in. Long term, you'd save money buying a separate OTA digital tuner as long as the cable company continues to provide what you want in clear QAM but you don't know how long that will be.


----------



## morrow

Greetings,


I have the 32" Sanyo hooked up to a cheap Koss HT from BB via optical audio cable. Sound quality is great, but lip sync is really annoying when the Koss is decoding Dolby 5.1 from all the OTA HD channels. There's no problem with lip sync if I only use the Sanyo's speakers, but then I am missing out on the Dolby 5.1 surround.


The Koss HT does fine when playing DVDs----Dolby 5.1 sound is fine (no lip sync problem) and component video/progressive scan into the Sanyo looks great.


Has anyone else hooked the Sanyo into their HT using the optical/digital audio output? I've tried exchanging the Koss for another one at BB and still have the lip sync issue.


TIA for any help/suggestions!


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by morrow_
> *Greetings,
> 
> 
> Has anyone else hooked the Sanyo into their HT using the optical/digital audio output? I've tried exchanging the Koss for another one at BB and still have the lip sync issue.
> 
> *



The TOSlink digital audio on the Sanyo is connected to my JVC AV receiver and I don't notice any difference in the audio from the AV speakers and the TV speakers. If you play audio on both, do you hear an echo (presumably the Sanyo speakers lead the HT due to decoding the digital audio)? I do see lip sync issues with various OTA digital broadcasts but they seem to be content specific and the TV speakers and digital audio are consistent with each other. Have you attempted to fiddle through the various DSP modes and surround sound choices on the HT receiver? If there is a Line Direct choice, does that eliminate the echo (assumes one exists)?


Edit: I don't notice a TIME difference between TV speakers and AV speakers with OTA HD channels. There is clearly a difference in audio quality.


----------



## Paniro

So, is there or isnt there a way to fix this tilt problem? On certain ota channels that dont fill the whole screen, theres like this blue wiggly line on the top right hand side of the tv. Like the screen is tilted down or something on the right hand side where if the pic isnt full screen, you can tell the top of the picture isnt leveled. On a full screen picture, you cant really notice it, but i know its there lol. No one else would see it, but since i no its their i tend to stair at it. I dont know what to do, i still have like 2 months left to return for a refund. But this problem is really the only think i dislike about the tv, plus its 132 lbs. If all the sanyos are doing this, then maybe i''ll just keep it. If not, i dont know what im gonna do, maybe wait for a new sanyo model to come out first if ever, before i think of taking it back under the warranty.


----------



## morrow




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bhenley_
> *If you play audio on both, do you hear an echo (presumably the Sanyo speakers lead the HT due to decoding the digital audio)?
> 
> *


Yes, there's an echo...the Sanyo's speakers lead the HT speakers by about 1 second. If I de-select dolby decoding on the HT or use analog audio from the Sanyo, then there is only a very slight echo. I fiddled with all the HT settings including the speaker "distance" setting, but there was no discernable effect on the echo. It's time for me to return the HT to BB and spend a bit more $$ to get one that works. Thanks much for confirming that the Sanyo is working fine!


----------



## Launchpad

Check out the Sherwood RD6500 at circuit city. I just picked one up last week and it does dolby digital 5.1. The sound quality is fantastic and it's cheap - I'm pretty sure you have to order it online, but you can pick it up in the store. The only drawback is some people say it's hard to set up. It only took me about 30 minutes.


It's just the receiver. If you need speakers too, you'll have to spend a bit more.


----------



## Johnfish

Hello All,


Ive been lurking for a while and this is my first post.


I picked up the 32" model last night and wanted to give my first impressions.


I had to search several wally worlds before I found one. This unit was fresh off the truck so it probably has been recently manufactured. I guess Sanyo has been listening to everyones comments because I didnt find one thing wrong with the set. No geometry issues, no snow on the component inputs and the color looked great out of the box. Also the TV came with a dvd. unfortunately it was not a setup disk like DVE. Just a guide on how to setup the TV and connect other components to it.


All I can say is WOW!! The picture looks great!! Even the analog looks better than my 10 year old sony. Although once I set up the DVD and experienced progressive scan i dont know how I can ever go back to analog.


I also connected the playstation 2 via Svideo and it looks great. My son has been playing MGS snake eater and the picture is awesome.


Tonight I will pick up an antenna and an HD pack for the xbox. Can wait to see the results.


Thanks for all the great info and helping me to find this set.



John


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Paniro_
> *So, is there or isnt there a way to fix this tilt problem? On certain ota channels that dont fill the whole screen, theres like this blue wiggly line on the top right hand side of the tv. Like the screen is tilted down or something on the right hand side where if the pic isnt full screen, you can tell the top of the picture isnt leveled.*



There isn't a single "tilt" problem - there are various geometry problems. Not just on Sanyos, but there are things that are common to many Sanyos. What you call tilt probably isn't the same thing that a certified tech (not me) would call tilt. Some things can be adjusted in the service menu, some things can't. Try to identify the OTA channels that display the wiggle by pressing the Info button. Do they all show 720(60p) or 1080(60i)? If just one or the other, does EVERY OTA that shows the same info give you the wiggle, or just the ones that do/don't fill the screen width in letterbox? If you select something (not OTA) on video inputs, you can display it in normal or letterbox with the Pic Shape button. When that is letterbox, does the same thing happen on the right side?


I don't want to encourage anyone to go into the service menu but there are certainly things you can try to improve the geometry of the set. You'll never get things perfect so you may spend time writing down all the values (a must in my mind) w/o significant improvement of some geometry issues. It will depend on how irritating it is and how much time you want to spend TRYING to improve things.


I'm assuming you have a 32", not a 30" so mention if that is a bad assumption.


----------



## Launchpad

The 30" is available online again and it looks like they just got more in at my local store.


----------



## dannheisser

Can someone point me to the best available review, in or out of this forum?


----------



## markus99

Post your results when you get the xbox hd pack.


And make sure you keep the receipt and packaging reasonably intact.


I have recently picked up the 30" WS version of the Sanyo. I have had nothing but poor quality results with the xbox hd pack, using it for DVD playback.


Green bars as most with xbox's have experienced in this thread. It doesn't seem as though anyone has found a solution for this yet.


I unhooked the HD pack and use the s-video connection.






> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Johnfish_
> *Hello All,
> 
> 
> Ive been lurking for a while and this is my first post.
> 
> 
> I picked up the 32" model last night and wanted to give my first impressions.
> 
> 
> I had to search several wally worlds before I found one. This unit was fresh off the truck so it probably has been recently manufactured. I guess Sanyo has been listening to everyones comments because I didnt find one thing wrong with the set. No geometry issues, no snow on the component inputs and the color looked great out of the box. Also the TV came with a dvd. unfortunately it was not a setup disk like DVE. Just a guide on how to setup the TV and connect other components to it.
> 
> 
> All I can say is WOW!! The picture looks great!! Even the analog looks better than my 10 year old sony. Although once I set up the DVD and experienced progressive scan i dont know how I can ever go back to analog.
> 
> 
> I also connected the playstation 2 via Svideo and it looks great. My son has been playing MGS snake eater and the picture is awesome.
> 
> 
> Tonight I will pick up an antenna and an HD pack for the xbox. Can wait to see the results.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the great info and helping me to find this set.
> 
> 
> 
> John*


----------



## ucdcrush

I have the 32" inch sanyo, with an optical cable going to an RCA 2360 audio/video receiver with dolby digital, dts, prologic. This allows for surround sound with dolby digital on some programs.


The problem I'm having is that sometimes, on some channels -- seems kind of random so far -- when I tune a station with the sanyo's HD tuner, my receiver defaults to "pro logic". I can then press a button on the receiver's remote and switch between available sound modes, one of which is dolby digital and sounds the best. On certain broadcasts like football, this is never a problem - it always ends up on dolby digital surround.


I am beginning to wonder if it's an issue with my receiver (which seems to default to the highest quality sound program, dolby digital, MOST of the time), or if the TV is not outputting the right signal for my receiver to know what audio programs are available. When I change channels with the built in HD tuner, they all seem to say "dolby digital" on the television, so I'm not sure where the issue is.


Anyone else have this problem? If not, what receivers are you guys running?


----------



## Aaron Davis

Some HD programs are 2-channel Dolby Digital. Therefore, your receiver kicks in the make it surround using Pro Logic. This is perfectly normal, I also have an RCA 2360 for my bedroom.


----------



## seezar




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Johnfish_
> *...This unit was fresh off the truck so it probably has been recently manufactured. I guess Sanyo has been listening to everyones comments because I didnt find one thing wrong with the set. No geometry issues, no snow on the component inputs and the color looked great out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> John*



You can actually find out the manufacture date as its printed on the sticker that is on the back of the set.


I too just recently purchased a 32" set but even though my local wally world just got another shipment in, my set was manufactured in June 2004.


----------



## seezar




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Yus_
> *So there's no information regarding vertical squeeze on the 32"?*



You need to use the pix shape button on the remote and change it to letterbox, by doing this the TV is using the verticle squeeze.


----------



## Launchpad

I have purchased my 30" set and I have some initial impressions.


First of all, I hooked it up to an OTA antenna just for kicks. Where I live they say noone can pick up HD channels (My cell phone doesn't even work down here). But, when I did the scan it picked up one channel and I was blown away by the picture quality. Everything looked fantastic out of the box, no color adjustments yet.


I hooked up my SD directv receiver and as expected the PQ was pretty shabby, but still looked much better than my old TV. On 4:3 the sides of the picture do some wierd stuff depending on the colors currently being displayed. I think this is to be expected and would probably happen on any standard TV if you could see the edges of the picture. I switched over to full screen and I like this better because I can't see the edges, I can live with everything being stretched horizontally a little.


I hooked up the DVD player and once I had the DVD player configured for widescreen, the picture was fantastic on the full setting.


Zoom 1 is a little off center but this can probably be fixed in the service menu and zoom 2 I haven't really tried out yet.


I cannot comment on the speakers as I have a Home Theater hooked up, however on the HD channel I am using the optical out on the tv into the home theater and I have not had any lip sinc problems.


I do have a question:


My SD directV receiver has a feature in the menu to change the output from 4:3 to 16:9, but when I change this setting, it does not make any difference in the picture. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## CntryGirlMeg

Hi,


I'm new to the board as you've probably noticed lol I have read this thread and I decided last week that I was going to get a Sanyo 30" Widescreen. Yesterday, I bought the widescreen. I brought it home, father and brother had to carry it. Im 20, and the thing weighs as much as I do LOL. We hooked everything up, the picture is great, I was really pleased with it. However, this morning I proceeded to turn on the TV to watch it while I got ready for church. Low and behold there was absolutely NO picture on the TV. I could hear the voices, but could not see any picture whatsoever. I tried to reset the tv, and the menu would not even come up. We took it back to Walmart's and low and behold that was the last TV they had. Finally after calling five stores they found a store that had one. My questions are, what could cause this? I didn't mess with any settings (service menu). Is this common in HDTV's? I am almost scared to turn this new TV off now. Thanks for the help in advance 


Megan


----------



## Chancellor Todd

OK, bad news on all fronts:


We tried the simple combining of the antenna and cable feeds, and it didn't work. I wasn't really expecting it to, so no big disappointment there.


However, we are using the x-box as the DVD player, and we encountered the old green bar problem.



Are there reports of people with this TV and x-boxes NOT having this problem? Or is it just that the two don't get along?


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Chancellor Todd_
> *OK, bad news on all fronts:
> 
> 
> We tried the simple combining of the antenna and cable feeds, and it didn't work. I wasn't really expecting it to, so no big disappointment there.
> 
> 
> However, we are using the x-box as the DVD player, and we encountered the old green bar problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Are there reports of people with this TV and x-boxes NOT having this problem? Or is it just that the two don't get along?*



Combining Cable and OTA will never work as a general solution since they use the same frequencies. You can inject a specific channel using a channel 3 (or 4) combiner that blocks out the channel 3 from the cable signal and adds JUST channel 3 from another source. There are also agile modulators to do the same thing for UHF channels. If there are gaps in either cable/OTA, you will have better luck combining those specific frequencies.


I don't have an XBox but there are plenty of people that have no problems playing DVDs. I don't remember if they were in this thread or the original one but several people mentioned the XBox/MSft HD pack/ dash board VERSION was significant. You'd need to search to find the exact info, but posts in this thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...75#post4847875 


1. I am using a chipped xbox, and had NO problems. I am connected via the HD pack, over a pair of CHEAP component cables, and have noticed no real issues. 480p, 720p and 1080i games all look decent. No green lines in DVD playback at all, and the modded dash board DOES seem to pick up the settings used in the default M$ dash. The only thing I did notice was that the xbox as a dvd player doesnt seem to handle the "blackest blacks" (ie- no drop shadow in the THX setup screens).


Just reading that, it might be that it was the version of the dash board or Msft HD kit that mattered.


Here's another:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...06#post4444206 


You know, I wonder what version Xbox you have. From what I remember, the video output chip changed somewhere around version 1.4 or 1.5. I have a 1.1 xbox and with the monster component cables. I have yet to see any weird behaviour with colors, etc. I've played 2 games(both HD, dunno if that would matter) and watched a bunch of avi's and mpg's via XBMC.


When you play a DVD and get green lines, when you hit Info on the remote, does is indicate 480(60P) or 480(60I)?
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...48#post4408448 


I have the slight shift to the left on the screen, I don't have the green line issue which people don't seem to understand when using the xbox. The reason they get green lines during dvds on the xbox is because the dash and the dvd player aren't progressive. You can upgrade the dash to progressive, but the dvd player remains interlaced. My problem is a different one, I see a yellow spot on the right of the screen if there's a light scene on the screen, and eventually a blue spot on the left.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...29#post4294029 

The TV definitely does not like the Xbox being used as a DVD player with those component cables though. I get those vertical green lines, which are easily fixed when I switch over to my S-Video cables. I'm using both of the official M$ cables, though... for both the component and the S-Video. I think I read throughout the old thread that if you mod your Xbox to handle progressive scan the vertical bars go away, but the quality isn't worth getting excited over.


Again, I don't have an XBox but I've read many posts from people that don't have the problem but it "sounds" like it is people using the component cables where their XBox still supplies 480i when playing DVDs. If you use SVideo for the 480i or mod the XBox to really do 480p, people have "cured" the green lines. It is a long read but you might search the original thread for XBox for more ideas.


----------



## CntryGirlMeg

For what its worth, I own an Xbox and last night my brother hooked it up and he played NBA2k3 on it and it looked stunning. I did try a dvd and there were no green lines what so ever. I am using the hd box and component hookups.


----------



## Chancellor Todd

Thanks for those tips, bhenley. It will be Friday before I get to fiddle with it again. But it was my understanding that the xbox could only output 480i for DVDs? What do you need to do to it to get it to output DVDs in 480p?


----------



## bhenley

Some XBox users will pass through by Friday to answer your question. I can only summarize what I THINK I've read the past few months. The early and most recent versions may not have any problems at all. Could be XBox or HD Pack versions, dunno. The "middle versions" display green on component when displaying 480i. An Svideo cable may be all that is required to get rid of the green. I remember something about not downloading the stardard Msft version of something. Not having an XBox, I paid little attention.


Google shows something that MIGHT help, dunno:
http://reviews.cnet.com/4520-10166-5503844-1.html 

I can't tell you anything about a "mod chip", but Google might. SVideo might be much easier.


----------



## CSNHottie

Hmm, I emailed Sanyo about possible price drops (probably unlikely but oh well), and this is the answer they gave me:



> Quote:
> We do not have any info on price drops, you are correct that info is "secret". I do admire you though for asking, if you dont ask how would you know?*Please watch Walmart closely new models will come out soon.*



Anyone have any info about possible new models? I was about to buy one of these two in a couple of months, now I am wondering if I should wait longer


----------



## oryan_dunn

If the Sanyo rep was correct, and based on past patterns, expect the new Sanyo's in late April, early May.


Ryan


----------



## Launchpad

Here's an update on my experience:

I corrected the centering issue on the DVD player. I went into the service menu and adjusted the 480i horizontal position and now it is perfect. I just ordered the gamecube component cables and a CM7777 preamp for the OTA signal. I should have them by the end of the week. I will also be hooking up the xbox later this week.


So far, I am very pleased with the quality of my set. I have had no geometry issues and DVDs(480i through the component input), HD through the tuner, and even SD Directv (most of the time) all look great. The SD directv really just depends on the channel, some look much better than others. I cannot wait to upgrade to a digital satellite system this fall.


----------



## mahicks

The $647 price is a ROLLBACK item and is eligible for an associate discount.


----------



## Launchpad

mahicks, sent you a pm


----------



## Beaner

I'm looking at getting this TV along w/ a Panasonic S97 DVD Player and had a question.


Assuming I will always have my Denon 3802 on when watching a DVD, what would be the ideal way to connect all 3 units (TV, DVD, and Receiver)?


I will be using HDMI from the Panny to the TV, and understand that HDMI carries both the video and audio. So the question is which is the best way to get the audio to the Denon receiver? Should I turn off the audio through HDMI (there is an option for this on the Panny) and run an optical/coax from the Panny to the Denon? Or should I run an optical from the "digital out" on the Sanyo to the Denon? Is there an advantage to either option?


Thanks!


----------



## Amigo-2k

Or should I run an optical from the "digital out" on the Sanyo to the Denon?


ypu can't do this. the sanyo optical out is only hooked up to HD tunner


----------



## Johnfish

For those interested The 32" unit I just bought does not support QAM. It was manufactured in January 2005. When you go to channel search with the tuner set to digital in there is no option for digital cable search. And there is no mention of the digital cable search in the manual.


Comcast in my area does not supply the OTA channels unless you pay for digital cable and they arn't getting anoth 20 dollars a month from me for it. So I guess it doesnt make a whole lot of difference to me. I am going to email Sanyo about it though.


I will update when I get a response.




John


----------



## Koski




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Ratman_
> *FWIW...
> 
> I just bought an HT30744. The manual that comes with the TV no longer describes how to search for digital cable (QAM). BUT, the manual online still has the correct procedure/instructions.
> 
> 
> Threw me for a loop... but the QAM tuner does still work. Just not noted at all in the 'new' manual. Just so you're aware...
> 
> 
> I wonder if they intend to 'disable' this feature?*



Johnfish,


Do the instructions above work or is it completely gone from the menu?


----------



## Johnfish

Unfortunately the option is completely gone from the on screen menu. I tried using the procedure from the online manual with no success. I have emailed sanyo and asked if there is a way to re-enable. I will post when I get a reply.



John


----------



## Mako22

I 'm just trying to get an update on the DVI->HDMI freezing problem when using the LGDV7832NXC (Zenith 318) and a Sanyo HT30744 HDTV.


Is there a way to get DVI->HDMI working? I have a DVI->HDMI Monster converter and when plugged in, the DVD player freezes at Hello. (common

problem I know)


I have a February 2004 build version of the LGDV7832NXC (Zenith 318).

BTW I do have Component upconversion without changing the firmware if that says anything about the firmware version.


I have posted in the Zenith 318 thread and the conclusion was that DVI->HDMI will NOT work with this TV and DVD player. Can anyone confirm that they have this working... and if so, what build version of the Zenith? what cables/adapters? any special settings?


Also, anyone know how to fix sound balancing for this TV? I'm not sure what is causing the issue, but the voices seem drowned out compared to the music and sound effects.


And one other quick question, does this TV have separate memory settings for each input? ie: once calibrated through DVE for Component, I can then hook up my DVD through Composite and calibrate for that input without the Component settings changing?


----------



## wdowell84

I just found this site yesterday after seeing the Sanyo ht30744 at walmart the other day. The tv looks awesome and everything but I just have a couple of questions and I'm entirely new to HD. The main reason I'm getting this tv is sports, movies, and video games. I only have a gamecube right now, and was wondering how the games look on the tv. I will be getting component cables through Nintendo later on. Also I've seen that most games are in 4:3, how will they look on this tv? And finally I read that there are two component inputs, does one of the inputs have to be used for digital cable? (Insight Com) What I really wanted to do was to have my dvd player and gamecube set up through the component inputs, because switching them all the time would be a pain.


Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## Launchpad




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wdowell84_
> *I just found this site yesterday after seeing the Sanyo ht30744 at walmart the other day. The tv looks awesome and everything but I just have a couple of questions and I'm entirely new to HD. The main reason I'm getting this tv is sports, movies, and video games. I only have a gamecube right now, and was wondering how the games look on the tv. I will be getting component cables through Nintendo later on. Also I've seen that most games are in 4:3, how will they look on this tv? And finally I read that there are two component inputs, does one of the inputs have to be used for digital cable? (Insight Com) What I really wanted to do was to have my dvd player and gamecube set up through the component inputs, because switching them all the time would be a pain.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help so far.*



Video games look awesome through the component input. You need to check the back of your gamecube to make sure it supports a digital video signal. Nintendo stopped installing a digital output on gamecubes in 2004 and the newer ones cannot be connected this way. There will be a port that says "digital video out" or something like that IN ADDITION to the standard audio/video out port. As far as the games in 4:3, you can either play them in 4:3 on the TV or in widescreen, but they will look stretched out. It's just a matter of your preference.


If you want to hook up more than two sources to the component inputs, you can get a HDTV system selecter. I have not used one, but they allow you to switch between several systems by pushing a button. If you add more game systems on later, this would make things a lot easier. I'm going to be getting one later this week and I will let you know what I think.


----------



## wdowell84

yeah I've had my gamecube forever, so it does have the digital out and thanks for the heads up on the HDTV system selector, I've never heard of that before, that's a great idea as long as it's not too expensive and the quality doesn't go down. So if I play the games in 4:3 on the TV it won't fill the whole screen right? I can't wait to play Resident Evil 4 on that tv.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wdowell84_
> *So if I play the games in 4:3 on the TV it won't fill the whole screen right? I can't wait to play Resident Evil 4 on that tv.*



The more 4:3 games (or Standard Definition TV) displayed, the more appealing the HT32744 is. It is $50 more than the HT30744 but go to
http://www.cavecreations.com/tv2.cgi and compare a 32" 4:3 set and a 30" 16:9 set. The 30" displays the same size image as a 24.5" 4:3 set on 4:3 material. The 32" displays 16:9 material with an image equivalent to a 29.4" 16.9 set - nearly identical to the 30". Everybody has a different tollerance for black bars and the 32" set will display them (letterbox) when they are missing (or smaller) on the 30" set for widescreen material. The opposite is true when you display 4:3 material - the 30" displays bars on the sides you don't get with the 32" . The 32" picture is about 70% larger (490" sq compared to 290" sq) than the 30" for 4:3 material. The 32" won't fill the screen with widescreen stuff so you decide which is more important. Availablility at WalMart differs a lot on the two sizes also.


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wdowell84_
> *yeah I've had my gamecube forever, so it does have the digital out and thanks for the heads up on the HDTV system selector, I've never heard of that before, that's a great idea as long as it's not too expensive and the quality doesn't go down. So if I play the games in 4:3 on the TV it won't fill the whole screen right? I can't wait to play Resident Evil 4 on that tv.*



The nincompoops at capcom did not make Resident Evil 4 an _anamorphic_ widescreen game, but rather a letterbox widescreen. With a tv like the sanyo widescreen, you don't have a problem really, because you can just use the zoom 2 mode to cut out the black bars at the top and bottom (as opposed to an anamorphic widescreen image that you would use the full mode on). On the other hand, tv's like my Philips, that do not allow for use of the strech modes in 480p, will strech this game (equivilant to the full mode on the sanyo) and my resident evil will have black bars on the top and bottom, squishing the widescreen image to a thin bar. I'm wating for the PS2 release of the game, hoping that they can fix their tremendous oversight. I cannot believe that for the first game that is widescreen only, they would alienate widescreen tv owners. GRRR..... sorry for the rant, back ot now. I have the HD pelican system selector and love it. I use it to switch the component from my DVD player, PS2, gamecube, and PC.


Ryan


----------



## timmy1376

If the new sets have the QAM tuning turned off, it's a NO for me. That was a great selling point, and I have no idea why they would turn it off.


Anyone?


----------



## Shano

I just purchased a HT32744 last night with a manufacture date of June 2004. The manual mentioned clearQAM, but I haven't had time to hook up the TV yet. I have insight cable so I hope I can recieve some clearQAM HD channels from my digital cable.




Shannon


----------



## bonzy

I will hopefully be purchasing a 30" in a week or two. Let's keep each other posted on this QAM issue? You have to investigate yourself, the dept. manager at the Walmart I was at had no idea what QAM was


----------



## wdowell84

I also need to buy a new dvd player, is there one kind that's better than the others? I know it should have progressive scan, but almost all of them do now.


----------



## Johnfish

At this time I have not had a reply to my email about the QAM tuner. If I dont hear something today I will call Sanyo tomorrow. As I said it seems to be a moot point for me as the communists running comcast have decided not supply the local channels with out digital cable. I would still like the TV to be fully functional so I'm going to stay on top of it.


Shano I would guess that your set should be able to recieve QAM. My brother recently purchased a WS model and it had info in the manual about QAM and the function is enabled on his set. I think I was one of the "unlucky" ones to get a newer set with it disabled.


John


----------



## Launchpad

I am guessing that the cable companies were not too happy about the QAM tuner and flexed their monetary muscles to get it removed from the set. They want the consumer to have to pay for the digital box in order to receive the digital channels. This would also explain the limited availability recently if Sanyo was making changes. This is all purely speculation of course.


FWIW, I just bought a 30" on Saturday and it has the QAM tuner. However, they had just received new ones (setup DVD included) and I bought an older one (no DVD).


----------



## Mako22

wdowell84,


I am still waiting for answers to my questions concerning the LG 7832NCX (Zenth 318) DVD player freezing with this TV, but if it turns out that they are incompatible, then stay away from it as one of your choices.


If I didn't get this DVD player I would have gone for the Pioneer 578a.


I tried the Toshiba 5970 which had HDMI output... I couldn't stand the slow response time of the remote... it was really bad, sometimes didn't work... and yes the batteries were new







It seems to be a common problem with it.


Good luck


----------



## wdowell84

I just want to thank everyone for their help, I actually won't be getting the tv for a couple months because I have some bills to pay off, but I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks again!!!


----------



## rm-rf

After reading through this forum I called all 6 of the local Wally Worlds in my area and managed to find one of the 32 inch sets.

Got it last night hooked it all up. The only issue I had with it was the black level and the white snow on dark or black areas of the screen on the digital channels. Funny thing was I didnt notice any of the snow on the HD channels. Well a lil adjusting of the contrast and brightness removed all the snow from black on the digital channels.

Im very happy with the HD and digital channels now. Im going to get a component video adapter for my PS2/dvd player and see what that looks like tonight. Altho the standard video on the PS2 with a normal video connect was nicer than my old TV. Kinda hard to beat this set for the bang to the buck ratio.


----------



## Amigo-2k




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rm-rf_
> *After reading through this forum I called all 6 of the local Wally Worlds in my area and managed to find one of the 32 inch sets.
> 
> Got it last night hooked it all up. The only issue I had with it was the black level and the white snow on dark or black areas of the screen on the digital channels. Funny thing was I didnt notice any of the snow on the HD channels. Well a lil adjusting of the contrast and brightness removed all the snow from black on the digital channels.
> *



How did you hook this up to your cable box?


I hooked mine up via Cox cable and it had some snow.


then I used a quality RCA from the box to the Video 1 on the TV and it was super clean and clear.


----------



## aovermy001

I'm real happy with mine so far. I just got a 30" last Friday. Hardest part was finding one, the second hardest was getting it upstairs to the bedroom. That puppy is heavy!


Had to reset brightness and contrast to levels acceptabel to Earth standards, but other than that, no big issues with setup.


My worst problem I've seen with it so far was when connecting my HTPC via component. Component in 2 would not give me a full wide screen (still won't), whereas Component in 3 gives me a perfect wide screen.


Has anyone successfully hooked up a wide screen device to component 2 and got a wide screen?


Thanks.


Amy


----------



## rm-rf




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Amigo-2k_
> *How did you hook this up to your cable box?
> 
> 
> I hooked mine up via Cox cable and it had some snow.
> 
> 
> then I used a quality RCA from the box to the Video 1 on the TV and it was super clean and clear.*



Im on component2 with component cables from a comcast box.



Another stange thing. I just got home and hooked my ps2 up via component cables on component3 and there are bright horizonal bars in the pict when playing dvd. Hooked the standard av back on it and the picture is nice again. The PS2 component cables are the monster ones. Havent had any time to look at it some more. So no clue on my end yet.


----------



## seezar




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Launchpad_
> *I am guessing that the cable companies were not too happy about the QAM tuner and flexed their monetary muscles to get it removed from the set. They want the consumer to have to pay for the digital box in order to receive the digital channels. This would also explain the limited availability recently if Sanyo was making changes. This is all purely speculation of course.
> 
> 
> FWIW, I just bought a 30" on Saturday and it has the QAM tuner. However, they had just received new ones (setup DVD included) and I bought an older one (no DVD).*



I dont necessarily think that getting the DVD indicates if it is a newer or older set, per se. I just recently bought a 32" and it does come with the QAM tuner and the setup DVD but the manufacturer date is June 2004.


----------



## Launchpad

aovermy, I've hooked up the DVD player and Xbox through both sets of component inputs and had no problem with full screen. I've switched both of them out and they look the same on either input. It is strange that you are having a problem because I was under the impression that the TV uses the same programming for both of these inputs which changes depending on the signal (480p, 720p, ....).



seezar, Maybe I just got shafted out of my setup DVD. I'm curious, does your owner's manual mention the QAM tuner?


----------



## buzzly

I remembered someone had mentioned that the ANALOG channel had to be scanned first before you could scan the Digital channels. That was at least a few months back. Have you tried that?


I can't image Sanyo would turn off ClearQAM way before the July 2005 "deadline." And things are still not settled yet. Besides, Sanyo just need to incorpate the DRM flag management feature, not just to kill the QAM function.

http://www.eff.org/IP/Video/HDTV/ 





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Johnfish_
> *At this time I have not had a reply to my email about the QAM tuner. If I dont hear something today I will call Sanyo tomorrow. As I said it seems to be a moot point for me as the communists running comcast have decided not supply the local channels with out digital cable. I would still like the TV to be fully functional so I'm going to stay on top of it.
> 
> 
> Shano I would guess that your set should be able to recieve QAM. My brother recently purchased a WS model and it had info in the manual about QAM and the function is enabled on his set. I think I was one of the "unlucky" ones to get a newer set with it disabled.
> 
> 
> John*


----------



## cstu

I'm considering getting this, but I'd really like to know the status of the QAM tuner.


----------



## baracus2k

i bought the 30" widescreen just today but is it just my tv or do all have this problem..... near the left and right edges the picture seems to get squished vertically..... if u turn off the tv and see your reflection in it.... if you move near the edge of the screen on either left or right...your reflection seems squished.... so is that normal? also whats up with the manual... it says that for picture shape if u set it to normal it will display either 4:3 or 16:9 depending on the content..... well how come it doesnt..... it always displays 4:3.... even for 16:9 sources it squishes the image.... however if u select full everythin seems ok when using 16:9


----------



## rm-rf




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Launchpad_
> *aovermy, I've hooked up the DVD player and Xbox through both sets of component inputs and had no problem with full screen. I've switched both of them out and they look the same on either input. It is strange that you are having a problem because I was under the impression that the TV uses the same programming for both of these inputs which changes depending on the signal (480p, 720p, ....).
> 
> 
> 
> seezar, Maybe I just got shafted out of my setup DVD. I'm curious, does your owner's manual mention the QAM tuner?*



Im thinking its a ground issue with using the monster cables I may have time to try them again today.


----------



## Launchpad




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by buzzly_
> *I can't image Sanyo would turn off ClearQAM way before the July 2005 "deadline." And things are still not settled yet. Besides, Sanyo just need to incorpate the DRM flag management feature, not just to kill the QAM function.
> 
> http://www.eff.org/IP/Video/HDTV/ *



Good article buzzly. The article mentions manufacture as well as importing. Maybe Sanyo wanted to go ahead with the changes to avoid violating the import rule if they have them sitting in a shipping yard or a warehouse somewhere overseas for a while. But, if I'm reading correctly, this regulation applies to OTA broadcast as well. I wonder if the flag management has been incorporated into the OTA digital tuner.


----------



## rm-rf

Has anyone came up with a good list of service menu tweaks for this set yet ? I also haven't figured out the remote code for the comcast hd box yet. It doesnt seam to be any of the motorola codes listed in the manual.


----------



## riorussell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cstu_
> *I'm considering getting this, but I'd really like to know the status of the QAM tuner.*



FWIW Like many others lurked in this forum for about a month, just bought the ht32744 this weekend. Included the setup DVD and QAM tuner works fine. No pincushion or color problems (once I set it up with THX optimizer). Manufactuer date was July 2004. HD programming is unbelievable. No snow on component inputs (using Sanyo progressive DVD player)


I do have a question. I would like to be able to watch QAM digital cable channels and OTA digital channels at the same time using the built in tuner- is this even possible? My thinking is that they may share frequency spectrum and it won't work. I tried running both lines into a splitter (combiner) and then into the digital tuner but it only picked up the OTA signals that way. Anyone out there gotten this to work or know if it is possible? Thanks.


----------



## n0esc

Like you I also picked up a HT32744 this weekend.


From what I read it does not do QAM and DC channels at the same time. The maual says that the set will only store one channel list at a time. if you search for DC channels it will overwrite the QAM channel list.


I wish it didn't do thie either as in Southern MN I get a dozen or so QAM stations + all the MusicChoice feeds over DC, and 5 or 6 OTA channels that aren't carried by Charter. Too much of a pain to keep re-searching or channels when I want something different.


Otherwise the set is absolutly georgeous.


----------



## mahicks




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by riorussell_
> *No pincushion or color problems (once I set it up with THX optimizer).*



Just a question....Am I the only one here that finds it nearly impossible to use THX optimizer or Avia to adjust the set with a BIG HONKING on screen display and menu in the way of the picture?


Anyone know how to disable it?


----------



## seezar

I think it was mentioned way earlier in the thread but no info was given, has anyone found any discreet codes for this set. I want to use my mx-700 hometheater master and some discreets would be really nice.


----------



## 1nite




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by seezar_
> *I think it was mentioned way earlier in the thread but no info was given, has anyone found any discreet codes for this set. I want to use my mx-700 hometheater master and some discreets would be really nice.*



I use the MX-700 and posted this procedure earlier in the thread. I'll paste it in here:

*******************************************************


Discrete code for Sanyo inputs

Several people, including myself, have wished that Sanyo had included discrete codes for the inputs. Cycling through 7 inputs isn't fun and doesn't allow efficient macros for your remote control.


Well I may have a solution. I stumbled on ONE discrete command that goes directly to COMP2 input. A good leaning remote with macro ability should be able to access COMP2 then step through to the desired input.


Now to figure out how to get the command into my new Home Theatre Master MX700 remote control.


To make this story shorter, the code I found wasn't hexdecimal. It was a code for the One For All brand, some of which can be found most anywhere including Walmart.


I bought one for $11.00, read the quick start instructions, and used the device code for Sanyo TV which was 0154.


Now the problem was how do I get the Comp2 discrete code mapped to a button which I can in turn, teach the MX700 and use in macroswhew!!


After lots of google seaches, I found the following procedure that works for several models of the One For All brand.


BTW, the discrete code for COMP2 is 252


Programming advanced codes into a URC-8811 or 6131

1. Press the device key you wish to program (e.g. DVD)

2. Press and hold SET (wait for two blinks of the LED)

3. Enter 9-9-4 (wait for two blinks)

4. Press SET again (don't hold it down)

5. Enter the 3 digit advanced code

6. Press a button to assign the code to (any button will do)


Works like a champ. Goes right to Comp2 input. Learned it with the MX700 and made macros for DVD, VCR, digital cable and so on.

*******************************************************

Hope this helps!!


----------



## seezar




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by 1nite_
> *I use the MX-700 and posted this procedure earlier in the thread. I'll paste it in here:
> 
> *******************************************************
> 
> *



Thanks, that does help so I can set up macros for all my inputs. In all my searching it appears that Sanyo did not implement discreets for on/off for these sets which is a real bummer.


----------



## Johnfish

Sanyo finally responded about the QAM tuner. They refered me to page 17 in the manual. In the old manual it has info on using cable with the digital tuner. The my new manual makes no mention of it at all. I will try hooking up a splitter to my cable tomorrow and see if the menu option for digital cable search appears. If not I will phone sanyo and try to get a straight answer.


John


----------



## sensibull

Here are some other discrete codes (note the one for the Service Menu, for those who want to tweak). AFAIK, all require a One For All remote. Follow the procedure outlined above in 1nite's post:


000 speaker toggle

002 puts "R32 B26" on the screen. MENU cancels.

036 direct to the V-guide menu

052 Info

053 8

054 Volume +

055 Channel +

056 Sleep

057 9

058 Volume -

059 Channel -

060 Sharpness Cycle

061 Color Cycle

062 Bass

063 Contrast Cycle

065 Tint Cycle

066 Treble

067 Brightness Cycle

104 analog-digital tuner toggle

106 PixShape (zoom)

107 EXIT

116 surround toggle

119 Power toggle

120 Enter

121 Caption

122 Menu

123 Input cycle

126 Crude Info

129 Service Menu

130 seems to be a refresh command

173 Reset?

177 Clear?

179 Self Test

180 4

181 0

182 6

183 2

184 5

185 1

186 7

187 3

189 Volume Max/Min/Normal cycle

191 puts "P" on the screen

193 puts "A" on the screen

194 Scan velocity Hi.Lff cycle?

230 Freeze

233 PAP (Picture and Picture) Swap

235 PAP

245 Mute

247 Stereo/Mono/SAP cycle

252 Component2 Input

253 Color enhancer Normal/Warm/Cool cycle

254 Black screen, only seems to be recoverable with EFC 002 then MENU


----------



## 1nite

Thx for all the codes sensibull.


The brightness, contrast, color cycles....do these eliminate the large "menu" display? If so, this may work well for those of us trying to optimize picture with THX etc.


----------



## buzzly

The ANALOG channel had to be scanned first before you could scan the Digital channels.




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Johnfish_
> *Sanyo finally responded about the QAM tuner. They refered me to page 17 in the manual. In the old manual it has info on using cable with the digital tuner. The my new manual makes no mention of it at all. I will try hooking up a splitter to my cable tomorrow and see if the menu option for digital cable search appears. If not I will phone sanyo and try to get a straight answer.
> 
> 
> John*


----------



## newusername

Has anyone figured out a way to fix the barrel roll on the 30"?


----------



## sensibull




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by 1nite_
> *Thx for all the codes sensibull.
> 
> 
> The brightness, contrast, color cycles....do these eliminate the large "menu" display? If so, this may work well for those of us trying to optimize picture with THX etc.*



Unfortunately, I haven't had time to mess with any of those discrete codes besides the Comp2 and the Zoom/Pix Shape one. It was actually your post about the Comp2 discrete (thanks a million, by the way... it simplified my setup immensely) that got me digging around and I think I found the list on RemoteCentral.com or possibly the JP1 forum. Sorry I couldn't be more help...


----------



## mahicks

Thanks for the codes!!! 


I'm going to buy a remote tomorrow at work and see if I can get them to work


----------



## Johnfish

Here is the final answer on the whether the QAM portion of the digital tunerhas been disabled. Sanyo said that one of their US engineers hooked up the set to his local cable and recieved digital broadcasts INCLUDING XXX stuff that the cable company had not scrambled. This info got back to the engineers in the Japanese factory and they imediately stopped producing sets with QAM tuners enabled. The Japanese kinda jumped the gun and assumed this would be the norm instead of the exception. According to the sanyo rep the QAM tuner will be enabled when the next models are released. In the mean time if you buy one of these sets with a newer build date (mine is January 2005) the QAM tuner is not enabled. He also said my only option is to return the set and look for an older model. He even offered to let me call back and he would get with one of the engineers and determine what serial numbers have the QAM turned off. This way I could go to walmart and get one with the QAM turned on. As of now I am very happy with the set and since my local cable company doesnt provide any QAM channels I will probably not return it. I cant see trying to lug it back to the car into walmart and lug a new one into the house again.



John


----------



## sdh

Is the build date or serial number prominently on the box? Or is it at best a guess if you are buying a newer or older model?


----------



## sensibull




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mahicks_
> *Thanks for the codes!!!
> 
> 
> I'm going to buy a remote tomorrow at work and see if I can get them to work*



Definitely pick up the 8811 (I think Walmart's is sold as 8810) rather than the 6xxx model -- the 8811/10 is JP1 compatible, but the 6xxx is not (out of the box, anyway, you can have it modded to make it JP1 compatible).


I'm just learning all this JP1 stuff myself, but here are just a few things you can do with a $14 JP1 cable hooked up from your remote to your PC: Save and tweak your remote's configuratiion, create your own device upgrades, simplify the macro process, turn all buttons into learning keys, and much much more (I'm currently teaching my 8811 to mimic the wireless keyboard that runs my HTPC).


head over to http://www.hifi-remote.com/ofa/ for all the nitty gritty


----------



## buzzly

I knew it must be a mistake somewhere, but the fact that Sanyo jumped the gun still surprised me.


Like you, I have Comcast cable (just the basic, Internet and no digital package) and I can get all 4 major networks (digital and sometimes HD) , PBS-HD, 5 more PBS, some Spanish channels, and 50-60 music channels for "free" on the digital side. I am almost 100% certain that Comcast carries all these digital channels across all its markets, including yours. FCC mandates all the cable companies to carries the same digital channels the customers can get OTA unscrambled. It is the law.


On a side note, Comcast uses 3 or 4 channels to transmit the pay-for-view and movie-on-demand materials (often in "fast-forward" speed). I had a close call when I turned on the TV with my young child sitting in front of the TV and found a soft porn movie playing in high speed. I reached for the power button and shut the TV off. No harm done. Whew!! I spoke to Comcast customer support, an lady kept telling me that she did not understand why I was fooling around with those digital channels when I was not a digital customer and not supposed to be able to receive anything digital. After explaining QAM and FCC mandate to her for 20 minutes, I just gave up.


I knew I could mask those channels off from the remote selection. But Comcast is moving these channels quite often nowaday, so at the end, I decided to switch to an OTA antenna. I am happy with it because I can get ALL my local channels.


If I were you, I would want an replacement that has the unlocked QAM just for future flexibility. Besides, I am certain that your Comcast cable already carries those "free" digital channels.




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Johnfish_
> *Here is the final answer on the whether the QAM portion of the digital tunerhas been disabled. Sanyo said that one of their US engineers hooked up the set to his local cable and recieved digital broadcasts INCLUDING XXX stuff that the cable company had not scrambled. This info got back to the engineers in the Japanese factory and they imediately stopped producing sets with QAM tuners enabled. The Japanese kinda jumped the gun and assumed this would be the norm instead of the exception. ......
> 
> John*


----------



## Johnfish

Thanks for the info buzzly!!


I am in the Richmond Va area and I think it varies by location. My brother has the 30 inch set with the QAM intact and the only thing we get is one pay per view advertisment channel and a whole buch of empty sub channels. When I called comcast they told me that the only way to get the digital signals was to have digital cable. But this may have been a canned answer. I am still considering returning the set and trying to get one with the QAM enabled. The box (which is STILL sitting in my livingroom) does have a serial number on it but does not have a manufacturing date. I believe I will not have any luck finding an old one in my area as all of the stores were sold out when I went to buy it. This one had just arrived at one of the stores the night I was calling around. Now all of the stores have them in stock so I would guess they are all the new models. This leaves me in a difficult position as I am now hooked on HD. If I return it i have to go back to my SD 27 inch and then wait for the new models to come out.


Oh well










John


----------



## Koski




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Johnfish_
> *According to the sanyo rep the QAM tuner will be enabled when the next models are released.
> 
> 
> John*



John,


He didn't happen to let it slip when the new models will be released?


----------



## patusratus

Hello everyone:

Wow! Thread is long! I just bought the Sanyo HT30744 last night. I lurked in this forum for a couple days and decided to take the plunge. I live in London Ontario Canada. THe set was $900 Canadian from Walmart. The only other 30inch widescreens I have seen here in London start at $1300. This one is a bargain. My impressions:

I have no tilt issues or colour issues or geometry issues at all. The date on the back of my set is April 2004.

Standard cable is a little fuzzy, but acceptable. I did notice some multi-coloured snow when playing DVD's with a lot of black in the picture. I was using a S-VHS cable so I went out and bought some component cables. (cheap Philips for $26 Canadian) I have a Sony RDR-GX300 DVD recorder and an old Philips 724 DVD player. Both have component out. Using the component cables helped some.... the snow was in a smaller band. But the weird thing was that some DVD's with scenes with a lot of black weren't showing snow at all. (like 2010) Then I figured something out. If I am 6 feet or closer to the screen I can see the bit of snow I am getting on the screen playing DVD's. Now don't get me wrong, it is just a bit and not very noticeable. When I sit 8 feet away, (my normal distance) I can't see the snow at all!

I hooked up an old indoor antenna (rabbit ears with UHF loop) and can't get any HD OTA at all. I was bummed. I was hoping for at least one channel. Any other Canucks in the list know of any channels in my area?

I hooked up the cable and Rogers has a bunch of 528x480(60i) channels to watch, so that is nice. I can't see any of that snow with normal or HD channels. Absolutely none.

All in all I think it is a great deal, and consider it a keeper. I just wish there was ABSOLUTELY NO SNOW when viewing DVD's. I may try to find a new DVD player with HDMI out and see what it can do for me!


----------



## Johnfish

Koski,


He didnt mention when the new models were supposed to arrive. That is one reason I am reluctant to take the set back. I seem to remember someone mentioned in a previous post that it might be in march / april but Im not sure. Is the return policy 30 days or 90 days? If its 30 I have to make up my mind in the next 2 weeks.


John


----------



## timmy1376




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by buzzly_
> *I am almost 100% certain that Comcast carries all these digital channels across all its markets, including yours. FCC mandates all the cable companies to carries the same digital channels the customers can get OTA unscrambled. It is the law.
> 
> 
> If I were you, I would want an replacement that has the unlocked QAM just for future flexibility. Besides, I am certain that your Comcast cable already carries those "free" digital channels.*



That's not actually true. They are not required to carry the same digital channels. They sign a contract for those just like they do for channels like

TNT and USA. They do not have to carry any digital channels at all.


In our market, we only get CBS and PBS. In the next market down, they get Fox, ABC, and PBS. Same company, less than 100 miles away.


----------



## buzzly

Yes, let me back track a bit.


It is called the "Must Carry" rule. All local channels (local as defined by the FCC) must be provided at "no extra charge" within the cost of the most basic cable subscription provided by the respective cable company. These need not necessarily be digital until all transmission becomes digital but they MUST be unscrambled.


HD signals need not be provided unscrambled although a majority of the cable companies are doing so for the non-subscription cable channels available.


Comcast is broadcasting the major local channels in digital (and sometimes in high-def) unscrambled in most of their markets.





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timmy1376_
> *That's not actually true. They are not required to carry the same digital channels. They sign a contract for those just like they do for channels like
> 
> TNT and USA. They do not have to carry any digital channels at all.
> 
> 
> In our market, we only get CBS and PBS. In the next market down, they get Fox, ABC, and PBS. Same company, less than 100 miles away.*


----------



## buzzly

Yes, let me back track a bit.


It is called the "Must Carry" rule. All local channels (local as defined by the FCC) must be provided at "no extra charge" within the cost of the most basic cable subscription provided by the respective cable company. These need not necessarily be digital until all transmission becomes digital but they MUST be unscrambled.


HD signals need not be provided unscrambled although a majority of the cable companies are doing so for the non-subscription cable channels available.


Comcast is broadcasting the major local channels in digital (and sometimes in high-def) unscrambled in most of their markets.





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timmy1376_
> *That's not actually true. They are not required to carry the same digital channels. They sign a contract for those just like they do for channels like
> 
> TNT and USA. They do not have to carry any digital channels at all.
> 
> 
> In our market, we only get CBS and PBS. In the next market down, they get Fox, ABC, and PBS. Same company, less than 100 miles away.*


----------



## buzzly

Yes, let me back track a bit. It is called the "Must Carry" rule. All local channels (local as defined by the FCC) must be provided at "no extra charge" within the cost of the most basic cable subscription provided by the respective cable company. These need not necessarily be digital until all transmission becomes digital but they MUST be unscrambled.


HD signals need not be provided unscrambled although a majority of the cable companies are doing so for the non-subscription cable channels available. Comcast is broadcasting the major local channels in digital (and sometimes in high-def) unscrambled in most of their markets.


FCC Sec. 76.901 (Basic Service Minimums)
http://a257.g.akamaitech.net/7/257/2...ss.gpo.gov/cfr _2003/octqtr/47cfr76.901.htm


FCC Sec. 76.630 (shall not scramble)
http://a257.g.akamaitech.net/7/257/2...ss.gpo.gov/cfr _2003/octqtr/47cfr76.630.htm


Section 76.630 ( Basic Tier Encryption Prohibited)
http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_publi...C-03-225A1.pdf 




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timmy1376_
> *That's not actually true. They are not required to carry the same digital channels. They sign a contract for those just like they do for channels like
> 
> TNT and USA. They do not have to carry any digital channels at all.
> 
> 
> In our market, we only get CBS and PBS. In the next market down, they get Fox, ABC, and PBS. Same company, less than 100 miles away.*


----------



## doubledeucelaw

The picture on my HT30744 with a component connection carrying progressive signal from my yamaha dvd player is way grainier than the component connection with the same dvd player but switched to interlaced. This, in turn, is way grainier than the s-video connection. Poor cables maybe? (why would the progressive signal be worse than the interlaced?)


Thanks.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Well, as you go up the chain of connections, they reveal a bad source. If the material isn't that good of quality, an S-Video connection will hide it more than a progressive component connection will. With that said, it is possible your cables are contributing to the problem. You'd just have to experiment with different cables and I'd also try different movies, something like the EE of LOTR that you know is excellent quality to begin with.


----------



## GPnOK

does anyone know if sanyo has tested different dvd players to see which ones are best compatible with this tv... i've tried two progressive players & my non progressive player has a better picture..


----------



## mahicks




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
> *Well, as you go up the chain of connections, they reveal a bad source. If the material isn't that good of quality, an S-Video connection will hide it more than a progressive component connection will. With that said, it is possible your cables are contributing to the problem. You'd just have to experiment with different cables and I'd also try different movies, something like the EE of LOTR that you know is excellent quality to begin with.*



Absolutely correct, I was thinking the same thing, then I scrolled down, and you'd already posted 


I would also recommend any good quality shielded cables, especially with this tv's poor ability to block RF interference that the cables could pickup.


----------



## n0esc

Can anyone else confirm if thier Digital Ant coax input gets warm / hot to the touch. I am feeding the input off of my cable model line with a splitter to the TV and into a Replay 4500 unit, and the Replay does not get warm, but the connecter to the TV is quite warm... Is this an effect of the tuner, or should I be doing something different?


Loving the picture so far... used Ovation S&V to tweak it, and get great images from my DVD player, PS2 and Replay.


TIA


----------



## mahicks




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by n0esc_
> *Can anyone else confirm if thier Digital Ant coax input gets warm / hot to the touch. I am feeding the input off of my cable model line with a splitter to the TV and into a Replay 4500 unit, and the Replay does not get warm, but the connecter to the TV is quite warm... Is this an effect of the tuner, or should I be doing something different?
> 
> 
> Loving the picture so far... used Ovation S&V to tweak it, and get great images from my DVD player, PS2 and Replay.
> 
> 
> TIA*



Just got home, stuck my hand behind the tv and.......YUP, its VERY warm. Thats normal though. My stand alone box doesn't have any fans and the back gets REALLY HOT, not just very warm.


----------



## n0esc

Thanks... Kinda thought it might be the tuner itself, just wanted to make sure.


Now if I could only figure out a way to not have to have a splitter, and then another cable going back to the TV to make all the inputs display correctly.


Charters ClearQAM selection quality is pretty dispicable... sure doesn't make me want to pay another 30$ a month for Charter Digital/HD


n0esc


----------



## arniebuteft

This sounds strange, but it appears as if my HT32744 doesn't have a digital tuner! I bought it at the end of November from Walmart here in Davenport, Iowa, but never bothered playing with the HD inputs, since I really didn't watch much broadcast tv. Now I'm interested in getting the HD tuner on-line, to get a new channel that recently went digital.


Here's the weird thing. I go to the menu, to add digital channels, to try and make it re-search for new digital channels. The "channel" icon, the one that looks like an antenna, is grayed-out. So is the "Digital Caption Font" menu (the dude with a "cc" coming out of his mouth). They're not selectable in the menu. And when I reset the tv, and it starts looking for channels again, it says it's searching digital channels on the progress screen, but it can't find any. And when I press the "tuner" button on my remote, it says "not available". The only icons available in the menu screen are the V-guide, Setup, and Picture/Sound (and the "digital audio output" option under Setup is also grayed out).


At first I thought I'd made a big mistake, and somehow bought some cheap HD-ready tv, without a built-in tuner. But my manual confirms I have a tuner, and I verified the model number of my TV from the back nameplate.


Anyone have a clue? I'm really frustrated right now. Thanks!


----------



## mahicks

Ok....heres my thoughts....


At first I thought maby you just could not receive a digital OTA signal with your current setup.


To simulate that, I unplugged my OTA antenna feed and did a channel scan. My results are interesting.....

You state that when you hit the tuner button, you get "not available."

After scanning w/ no antenna input, I get "D 03" when I hit the tuner button (FWIW, I DO NOT get digital channel 3 or anything close to it in my area via OTA or QAM, therefore, I feel this is the NORMAL response this TV should have when ZERO digital stations are receivable).


My Synopsis....HOUSTON, I THINK WE HAVE A PROBLEM!!

If you bought your TV in November, Return it to Wal-mart for an exchange....Your TV definitely has a problem.


For what it's worth, you stated you cannot select the Digital Caption Font menu....This is perfectly normal, as this option is only selectable when you have switched to the Digital Tuner.


If you have any problems exchanging your TV, please send me a private message and I will assist you as needed.


----------



## b18a1

Just thought I'd share my thoughts on my set. After living with the 30" WS since mid-December, I've finally decided to return it to Wal-Mart. I live in the DC Metro area, and am able to pull in all the networks, PBS, WB, and some independent channels OTA with a Zenith sliver sensor. The picture quality has been really good, but the tilt issue has got to me. Whenever there are any type of graphics or ticker on the screen, I notice that the right side is about half inch higher than the left side. Now I've read in this thread that people have called Sanyo about the issue, and their advice is to return the set to Wal-Mart and get another one. I haven't fiddled around with the service menu, but from what I gather, this is an issue that cannot be addressed through adjusting the settings. Is this correct?


Sad to see this tv go back, but the tilt issue just bothered me too much. I've still got the box, but its a bit cut up. Does Wal-Mart take all returns within 90 days, no questions asked? Sure hope so.


----------



## mahicks

Yes you can return your tv....BUT....If you get another one, and set it up the same way, then you are guaranteed to have the same tilt problems. The service menu will not help you much either. Sanyo will not help you either. This is one of those inherent problems that you have to live with or return it. FWIW, all large picture tubes suffer from this to one degree or another, it's not just a Sanyo problem...It would have been nice if Sanyo would have offered a tilt switch though...


----------



## arich

Do I understand that Sanyo has actually built a QAM tuner into the sets and then disabled it? What a bizzare waste of money and to actually make intentionally reduce features on a set, you gotta scratch your head. It reminds me of when LG disabled the ability to upconvert over component. "Lets make our product less useful to consumers!" You cant make this stuff up.

QAM capability is well worth having, IMO. I have it in my OTA stb and I don't bother with OTA anymore, although OTA does have a lovely picture, and time and program information. I get all the Comcast stuff the earlier poster mentioned, including the occasional fast forward pay per view content of various ilk. We even use it for music when the tv is off, so the STB is on more than the tv.


----------



## GPnOK

how do you know if your tv has built in QAM tuner ? i have my cable hooked up to analog jack & digital jack.. when i switch to digital channels i do get local channels but thats it. so does that mean my QAM tuner does work but other channels are scrambled ??


----------



## buzzly

Yes, your QAM tuner is working and is receiving the unscrambled channels.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by GPnOK_
> *how do you know if your tv has built in QAM tuner ? i have my cable hooked up to analog jack & digital jack.. when i switch to digital channels i do get local channels but thats it. so does that mean my QAM tuner does work but other channels are scrambled ??*


----------



## mahicks

I've been on the look out for a new DVD player for my Home Theater Tv, A Toshiba 50h71 since my current one died. After reading reviews and everything else under the sun...A few things have me wondering about the Progressive Scan DVD player hooked up to our Sanyo 32744 in the bedroom.


So....Here goes.....


Has Anyone tried your DVD player in Non Progressive mode? I only ask because with our Tv upconverting everything to 1080I, it would only make sense for the DVD to NOT do a conversion, since the TV is only going to make another conversion. I know it sounds kind of crazy but at the same time it makes alot of sense....Think about it....EVERYONE with a high end upscaler chooses DVD players that thave the best 480I output over component. I know that our tv is no where near a top of the line upscaler, but It makes me wonder, does the TV know best?


Any input or suggestions would be great.


----------



## metjgd

I bought the ht32744 a couple weeks ago during a Super Bowl Sunday sale for $647 ($50 off weekend sale) and have so far had mixed feelings about the set. The picture quality is great for OTA digital and the few channels that come in unscrambled over cable. But I am having a hard time getting over the tilt problem (right edge is marginally higher than left edge in letterbox mode). It bothers me and from what I am reading, it can't be fixed. Also, when playing xbox video games using the component hd av pack I experience some sort of horizontal flicker. I then went ahead and modded it to output dvd movies in progressive mode and that did get rid of the wavy green vertical lines, but it still produces the annoying horizontal flicker. It is most noticeable in the white area of the picture. The picture is a 100x better though in progressive. I am just wondering if this flicker problem is unique to me or does anyone else see it?


----------



## doubledeucelaw




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by metjgd_
> *I am just wondering if this flicker problem is unique to me or does anyone else see it?*



I see it too.


----------



## Joe Wilkins

Sanyo HT32744, SA Explorer 3250HD, RGB hookup


My 4:3 pictures are getting squeezed into a square with vertical bars about 2" wide on each side in "normal" mode. I have the HD box output to 4:3, and 16:9/HD/over-air channels are all sized properly. Any idea why the digital cable channels are getting squeezed?

home.nc.rr.com/enternow/images/Sanyo%20HT32744%20001a.jpg


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Joe Wilkins_
> *Sanyo HT32744, SA Explorer 3250HD, RGB hookup
> 
> 
> My 4:3 pictures are getting squeezed into a square with vertical bars about 2" wide on each side in "normal" mode. I have the HD box output to 4:3, and 16:9/HD/over-air channels are all sized properly. Any idea why the digital cable channels are getting squeezed?
> 
> home.nc.rr.com/enternow/images/Sanyo%20HT32744%20001a.jpg *



Just switch your aspect ratio to "letterbox". That should 'fix' the issue.


----------



## Joe Wilkins

Nope, that just shrinks both the picture and the bars down further, inside the letterbox.


The HD box lets me select 4:3 or 16:9 output, but neither setting solves this issue. Overair analog 4:3 displays properly on Normal too.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Joe Wilkins_
> *Nope, that just shrinks both the picture and the bars down further, inside the letterbox.
> 
> 
> The HD box lets me select 4:3 or 16:9 output, but neither setting solves this issue. Overair analog 4:3 displays properly on Normal too.*



This would appear to be something your SA Explorer 3250HD is doing to 4:3 material. You said OTA channels were sized properly but it isn't clear if you meant OTA analog or OTA digital, and if digital what you see when you hit the Info button on the remote. When my OTA digital stations are sending a 720p or 1080i signal with 4:3 content, there are bars down both sides as well as the letterbox bars top and bottom. Then, Zoom takes the postage stamp to full screen. Your picture needs a horizontal zoom w/o any changes to vertical since it is currently full vertically. The 32" doesn't have the Zoom1/2 of the 30" so you'd probably need to check if the 3250 has a way to vary the output frequency. If you set it to 16:9, would the image you posted get bars on all 4 sides (and a Zoom would make it full screen)? When you have the shape of the image posted, what does Info say the source material is (480/720/1080)? Do you get the same Info for everything you view from the 3250?


----------



## Joe Wilkins

I suspected as much - when I saw that screen I kept looking for "off". Either the TV or the box should so resizing, not both, and the box is lousy at it. I don't know how to, or even if I can, turn that off.


As far as I can tell when I set the box to 16:9 there is no difference. For the image posted, and everything else I get from the box, the info is Component3 / 1920*1080(60I).


----------



## Joe Wilkins

dup


----------



## Joe Wilkins

I just got it. I'm not sure what I did, but in trying to get at the service menu of the 3250HD, I managed to unlock a setting under the aspect ratio - it now allowed output format. Before, only 1080i was checked to it was converting everything to that.


I set aspect ratio to 4:3 and checked all 4 formats: 480I, 480P, 720P, 1080I. Now the all pictures display correctly except some local HD channels that I think are rebroadcast at 720 instead of their original 1080 - that has black bars on the sides. No more white bars anywhere. Plus pressing info gives different resolution data based on the channel. Discovery HD and Sportscenter in HD really look amazing.


Thanks for the help!


----------



## The89

I have had the 30 inch widescreen for 6 months and having a couple of problems


1. I made thread about this problem but didn't get any answers to fix. I am experiencing wavyness (it moves it kind of hard to explain) on vertical edges. In my thread they said the tv was defected but i think it might be fixable because i went into the service menu and change some things and notice the waves got little bigger and less rapid in moving.


2. Is there a i can stretch or enlarge the screen vertically in the service menu cause i notice black bars at the top and bottom when watching things and its not letterbox that i thinking of.


3.Is there a way in the service menu to make the TV stop up converting 720p to 1080i


Any help would be appreciated


----------



## brijenjas




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by The89_
> *I
> 
> 
> 3.Is there a way in the service menu to make the TV stop up converting 720p to 1080i.
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated*



No there is no way to stop it. These TVs upconvert everything to 1080i


----------



## twiztidgear

I was just at the walmart in my area and noticed that the 30" had drop down to $562, quite a large drop. Not sure if this is at most walmarts, or extremely YMMV. I plan to go down to the walmart that I bought mine from (which happens to not be this one) and see if they also dropped the price down.


The89, I have the exact same wavyness problem. It's not extremely bad but pretty noticable and bugs the hell out of me when I'm playing a game on my PS2. And I only get wavyness when I'm going through the component inputs. I wish there was a fix for this, cause other than that it is an excellent tv.


----------



## The89

twiztidgear that sounds exactly like my problem


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by twiztidgear_
> *I was just at the walmart in my area and noticed that the 30" had drop down to $562, quite a large drop. Not sure if this is at most walmarts*



It's that price at our walmart as well.


----------



## pcgamer

I was thinking about picking up a Philips 27PT830H for $430 but now that I look at these Sanyo's I'm kinda leaning on one of these?

Should I buy the 30" WS or go all the way to 32"?

I'm mostly going to watch DVDs, play xbox, and some occasional tv watching. I also need to think about what the next-box is going to be offering.


----------



## Yus

I suppose this pretty much hints at a new set to replace this one soon. I'm thinking of returning my 26" Toshiba for this.


----------



## Launchpad

I know this was discussed earlier in the thread, but what is Walmart's policy on price guaranteeing? I seem to remember someone saying that you actually had to take the TV to the store, return it, and buy another one in order to get the lower price.


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by twiztidgear_
> *I was just at the walmart in my area and noticed that the 30" had drop down to $562, quite a large drop. Not sure if this is at most walmarts, or extremely YMMV. I plan to go down to the walmart that I bought mine from (which happens to not be this one) and see if they also dropped the price down.
> 
> 
> The89, I have the exact same wavyness problem. It's not extremely bad but pretty noticable and bugs the hell out of me when I'm playing a game on my PS2. And I only get wavyness when I'm going through the component inputs. I wish there was a fix for this, cause other than that it is an excellent tv.*



It is online for this price as well, and you can also buy the extended (3 yr) warranty here 


Can't really beat the price for warranty or the 30" tv...the 32" (which i own) still is at $697...the 30" must be selling better (to get the rollback)


----------



## mahicks




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Launchpad_
> *I know this was discussed earlier in the thread, but what is Walmart's policy on price guaranteeing? I seem to remember someone saying that you actually had to take the TV to the store, return it, and buy another one in order to get the lower price.*



When did you buy the TV? Do you have a receipt?

If you want P.M. me and I'll see what I can do for you.

-Michael


----------



## mahicks




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sterno3_
> *It is online for this price as well, and you can also buy the extended (3 yr) warranty here
> 
> 
> Can't really beat the price for warranty or the 30" tv...the 32" (which i own) still is at $697...the 30" must be selling better (to get the rollback)*




The 32" TV is in the company's top 200 for dept. 5

The 30" is not..I'm sure that this, along with a possible supplier credit or "kick back" is the reason this item is on Rollback. It's also a safe bet to say that it might be replaced, not necessarily with another Sanyo 30" but with another item that offers the same value for our customers. I don't think alot of people realize that we lose margin on alot of Rollback items.


Most of this is a good educated guess, even if I knew the complete answer, to be honest I don't think I'd be able to tell you. It would be confidential information.


----------



## Launchpad

I sent you a PM mahicks.


----------



## tmaster1

Hey guys thank you for the great information.I bought my 30" one on Jan.26 and have a directv tivo on one side and just added yesterday on composite 3 a hi def receiver from dircet tv plus a outside ota. I am so pleased with it. everything works fine on it with the man. settings. Anyway I have my receipt can I get the difference from wal-mart. If I can't I am still keeping my set and probably buying another one. Thank you so much for your great forum. Jesse.


----------



## twiztidgear




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Launchpad_
> *I know this was discussed earlier in the thread, but what is Walmart's policy on price guaranteeing? I seem to remember someone saying that you actually had to take the TV to the store, return it, and buy another one in order to get the lower price.*



I went back today to see if I could get them to match the new price. I was told that they will only do it if it's within 7 days but I bought it Feb. 11. So I might have to just return it and get another one so I can get the new price, which will be a huge pain in the ass.


----------



## Yus

Am I correct in assuming that if you had something hooked up with a DVI to HDMI cable (thus requiring use of analog audio) you'd have to swap audio cables if you wanted to also use the component 3 input? Having three audio inputs with five video inputs is just sillly. Is there a y-cable or something I could use to get audio with both HDMI and component 3 inputs?


----------



## tmaster1

After I posted last night I called the wal-mart (Tracy, Ca.) and spoked to the asst. manager named Jerry and he said that rather have the TV return

to the store to just bring the receipt and they sell it back to me with the receipt so I get the new price. Not only that I asked him if there was another one in store he looked it up and is holding it for me I am going to use the difference and putting this one on layaway so I can use it in my entertainment room. I would like to see the faces on other manufacturers when they get a hold of what Sanyo and Wal-mart are doing for there customers. Anyway thank you for the knowledge acquire from you guys.

Jesse.


----------



## mkat1970

all the great info cemented my decision to buy the ht32744. i asked family for walmart gift cards for christmas, which ended up taking about a third off the price. i just picked it up last weekend, and it is great! i live in the chicago burbs, but had to go out in the country to a super wal mart (30 min drive minimum one way) but they had several in stock as opposed to the local ones that had none. worth the trip. put a splitter on the feed from the roof antenna and all is good. have the digital audio out into my receiver, so sound is great. ran component video from the dvd, and the picture is unreal! had to get a switcher box to connect the video from the VCR and the PS2 into the video 2 connect, but they are both seldom used so it's no big deal.


once again, all the information on this board is extremely valuable. just make sure you bring a large vehicle to the store, and have someone available at home to help move it. it just barely fit in our hyundai santa fe, with all the seats folded in back.


i'm probably going to have to get one of the better universal remotes. i have too many now. i've been eyeballing the harmony series from logitech, and found some websites that have good prices. at least i only use two of the dozen in the house to control this tv and the home theater system


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by twiztidgear_
> *I went back today to see if I could get them to match the new price. I was told that they will only do it if it's within 7 days but I bought it Feb. 11. So I might have to just return it and get another one so I can get the new price, which will be a huge pain in the ass.*



I posted previously that I was told to physically return the set to get the new price. When I actually took the set, there was a supervisor that said ~ "I would have just done it from the receipt". Like tmaster1's experience, it may depend on who you ask at the store. On the earlier price drop, people also rolled a new TV box to the return counter so the person had a bar code to scan (and avoid a physical return). You might just try the return counter again and if they say it requires a physical return, ask to verify that with their supervisor. It REALLY made no sense for me or the store to physically return a TV to get the lower price.


----------



## mkat1970




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by morrow_
> *Greetings,
> 
> 
> I have the 32" Sanyo hooked up to a cheap Koss HT from BB via optical audio cable. Sound quality is great, but lip sync is really annoying when the Koss is decoding Dolby 5.1 from all the OTA HD channels. There's no problem with lip sync if I only use the Sanyo's speakers, but then I am missing out on the Dolby 5.1 surround.
> 
> 
> The Koss HT does fine when playing DVDs----Dolby 5.1 sound is fine (no lip sync problem) and component video/progressive scan into the Sanyo looks great.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else hooked the Sanyo into their HT using the optical/digital audio output? I've tried exchanging the Koss for another one at BB and still have the lip sync issue.
> 
> 
> TIA for any help/suggestions!*



have mine hooked up via the optical audio, and there are no problems i've noticed. i have a 600w RCA system, which i got at sams club a year or so ago. had two digital audio inputs, coax audio input, plus all the various hookups normal. decodes dolby digital no problem, and from what i remember was under $300. it also has settings for audio (theater, stadium, club, etc) simulation, so there is no echo i notice. maybe you need a better HT system


----------



## Launchpad




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mkat1970_
> *i'm probably going to have to get one of the better universal remotes. i have too many now. i've been eyeballing the harmony series from logitech, and found some websites that have good prices. at least i only use two of the dozen in the house to control this tv and the home theater system*



mkat, the Harmony looks like a great remote, but it was a bit too pricy for me. I tried several cost-effective universals and got very frustrated because none of them would work everything. Then I tried the One-For-All 8-device 8910 (purchased at BB for about $35). It still wouldn't function with everything, but then I actually read the manual and found a small blurb about calling customer service to update the remote. It turns out that the remote has a built in modem and they can upload any device to your remote over the phone! Now it works great for everything. It also has a learning feature and allows you to freely switch around keys. If you don't want to spend a lot of $, then I would recommend this one.


Glad to hear you are enjoying your new TV and welcome to the club!!


----------



## mkat1970




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ucdcrush_
> *I have the 32" inch sanyo, with an optical cable going to an RCA 2360 audio/video receiver with dolby digital, dts, prologic. This allows for surround sound with dolby digital on some programs.
> 
> 
> The problem I'm having is that sometimes, on some channels -- seems kind of random so far -- when I tune a station with the sanyo's HD tuner, my receiver defaults to "pro logic". I can then press a button on the receiver's remote and switch between available sound modes, one of which is dolby digital and sounds the best. On certain broadcasts like football, this is never a problem - it always ends up on dolby digital surround.
> 
> 
> I am beginning to wonder if it's an issue with my receiver (which seems to default to the highest quality sound program, dolby digital, MOST of the time), or if the TV is not outputting the right signal for my receiver to know what audio programs are available. When I change channels with the built in HD tuner, they all seem to say "dolby digital" on the television, so I'm not sure where the issue is.
> 
> 
> Anyone else have this problem? If not, what receivers are you guys running?*



i have the rca 2600 system. make sure your connections are hooked up correctly. you are right, it does default to the best connection, if that connection is hooked up. otherwise it defaults to what you set it to last. for example, i have the optical from the tv to the receiver, and from my sat box to the receiver, and coax audio from my dvd to the receiver. when i select one of those as the "source" the audio comes up automatically. you do have to cycle through the audio choices to "set" the one you want. when i first hooked up the sanyo, it didn't "find' the optical audio, but once i manually selected it, anytime i switch sources to tv, it comes up automatically on optical


----------



## mkat1970




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Launchpad_
> *mkat, the Harmony looks like a great remote, but it was a bit too pricy for me. I tried several cost-effective universals and got very frustrated because none of them would work everything. Then I tried the One-For-All 8-device 8910 (purchased at BB for about $35). It still wouldn't function with everything, but then I actually read the manual and found a small blurb about calling customer service to update the remote. It turns out that the remote has a built in modem and they can upload any device to your remote over the phone! Now it works great for everything. It also has a learning feature and allows you to freely switch around keys. If you don't want to spend a lot of $, then I would recommend this one.
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you are enjoying your new TV and welcome to the club!!*



i like the one button features the harmony has (touch one button to watch tv, etc.). i want it to be simple for the family and any babysitters. found it at compuplus.com for about $140 (had been about $90 a month ago! should have bought it). bought a xmas gift from compuplus for my wife, and the service and pricing were great, so i will probably go back to them.


----------



## Xuzak

New user here. I've been watching and reading (wading through) this thread for some time now. The wife and I are seriously considering buying one of the 30" Sanyo's from WallyWorld. The post today concerning the price drop really got me excited. Maybe now my mom (my wife) will let me put one on layaway.


A little background, we currently have a Zenith 27" that we bought from Sears several years ago. It's been a good TV, but it's beginning to have very blurred words. It's impossible to see the score of a football game.


Now, I've been reading about all of the problems many of you guys have had with the the TV. I'll admit it concerns me a little, but I don't use any gaming boxes. All I'll be doing is watching DVD's, sometimes a VHS movie and we have Dish Network with DVR. I believe it's the Dish 500, or something like that. I realize I'll have to attach rabbit ears to get HDTV programming, but I'm ok with that.


I saw that someone said the price of the 30" was $562 and someone else said that was confirmed on the web site. Well when I went to the website a few minutes ago the price was listed as $597.0. Not much of a difference, but a difference just the same.


----------



## CSNHottie

Hmm they changed it, I am 100% sure that yesterday the site said $562 and now that you mention it, I looked again today and as you said, it says $592. I wonder which price is in the stores


----------



## mkat1970




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by CSNHottie_
> *Hmm they changed it, I am 100% sure that yesterday the site said $562 and now that you mention it, I looked again today and as you said, it says $597. I wonder which price is in the stores*




GO SOX


----------



## POSGuy

I too have been lurking for a while. After I saw the price went to $562 I went to Walmart today to get one. The price tag said $647, but I asked them to check and it came up $562. They seemed suprised and started changing the prices on the tags.


If I had a problem getting the price reduced, I'd buy one at $562, walk out the exit and back in the entrance and return it with the old reciept. Beats lugging that back and forth.


Anthony


----------



## Yus

Yes the website said $562 as of yesterday. My local in-store display still says $562, as well.


----------



## tmaster1

Just came back from Wal-Mart and got my 91 dollars difference. I put another one on lay-away at that price (562). On line is 597 on-store is 562.

What a great deal. By the way the new models are around the corner I talked to one of the techs. from Sanyo and he said they will be in-store by May, maybe thats why the price has gone down so much. Anyway thank you the wealth of information.

Jesse.


----------



## DrSlack

I just picked up the 30" widescreen model for $562 at my local walmart today (last one they had) after deciding to send back my Toshiba 26HF84 for a refund.


So far I am very happy with my choice of this set over the Toshiba. PQ on SDTV is the same however, DVDs on the Sanyo look much better. I have yet to try and hook this up to my pc but I am more interested in trying the digital tuner.


My question is how/can I hook this up to my cable box to receive any local HD channels?


I currently have Digital Cable through Brighthouse Networks and I will be upgrading to a HD box before the end of the month but I am curious as to if I can recieve any HD channels with my current setup. Or will I need a antenna?


Thank you in advance.


----------



## DrSlack

Just thought I would post my success story of hooking my pc up to my new set via a dvi-hdmi cable for anyone who is interested...


At first I ran into some problems when I tried to send 1920x1080, and 1280x720 (both @60hz) to the set. I got a heavily distorted image with hard to describe artifacts and it was completely unusable.


I also tried using a HD component breakout box from my video card and the TV accepted the resolution of 1280x720 @ 60hz but the whole screen had a bright blue tint.


I then went back to my dvi-hdmi cable and tried using the "clone" and "dual view" settings and the set accepted 1280x720 @ 60hz but had the same problem described above when trying to send 1920x1080. So 1280x720 @ 60hz is the highest I can go and it displays a wonderful picture. There is over scan, but in the settings of the nvidia display manager you can select to keep HDTV resolution or use under scan which corrects the over scan.


I am using a Geforce 6600GT with my primary NEC CRT monitor hooked up via a VGA-DVI adapter and then my new Sanyo set is hooked up on the 2nd DVI connection via my dvi-hdmi cable from stsi.com


----------



## sanyoht32744

Is anyone else having this problem with the HT32744? I really like

this television but I'm having two problems that make me think I

should return it.


1) Left blue oval and right yellow oval. Tech support at Sanyo says this

is a characteristic of the television. The ovals are visible against a white or

light background and appear in OTA, Composite and HDMI inputs.


The yellow oval is especially obvious and deepens when there's a black

or dark area juxtaposed against a light area in the right third of the screen.

If you pause on such a image, the yellow oval will intensify until it's almost

green in tint.


No non-service menu adjustments to brightness, contrast, scan velocity, color, etc. have had any effect on the problem.


2) In content with a lot of motion and displaying at 1080i, there's a moirish set of wavy lines that appear in the image. A perfect way to reproduce the

problem is to watch Star Wars IV where Luke, et. al. are riding in the landspeeder. This is annoying but could almost be ignored. Again, no non-service menu adjustments have an effect on this problem.


So, if this is a characteristic of this model, why aren't more people commenting on these problems? Has anyone been able to adjust these problems away

using the service menu?


My model is a May 2004, maybe it doesn't occur on later models?


I'm thinking of returning this and getting the new Sanyo (if there is one) if it comes out sometime soon. This set is a great buy and there's many features

about it I like - that's why I'm looking for some help holding on to it....



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dmahalek_
> *I have previously posted on a yellowish tint problem and the fact that the screen seems to be divided into thirds with each third tinted a different color. (HT322744) I called Sanyo and they arranged for a service tech to come to my house. When he arrived, I had MSNBC on with the stock ticker scrolling across the bottom. He took one look at the blue, whit, and light yellow color of the ticker and said that I had a bad picture tube. I received a call today today from the service tech saying that Sanyo was shipping a new tube and that he would return to install it in about a week. What great service, I have nothing but good things to say about Sanyo's customer service dept......they were very courteous and helpful.*


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DrSlack_
> *...So 1280x720 @ 60hz is the highest I can go and it displays a wonderful picture...*



You can go to 1920x1080i if you use the resolution [email protected] I can use this resolution on my Philips with an ati component dongle, but I get overscan. So i use [email protected] to compensate for the overscan.


----------



## sf49ersnfl

When adjusting something in the service menu i all of a sudden have 3 lines on the top on my picture that wont go away. 2 are red and 1 is green. Does anyone know how to get rid of this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## casperg

I went to my local Wally World to get the price adjustment - I bought the 30" in Jan. They gave me the same answer - only 7 days for price adjustments, after that you will have to bring in the item for return and then buy it at the new price.


I insisted on speaking to a CSM and she gave me the same line. I explained that the TV wieghted 150 lbs and it just doesn't make any sense to lug it all the way to the store and take it back again. But she didn't seem convinced.


I then offered to buy a new one for $562 in the electronic dept and bring straight to the CS counter and return it with the old reciept - that seemed to go totally above her. She had no idea what I was talking about.


Finally I said I wanted to talk to the Store Manager as I was not "satisfied" - that word seemed to be the key. She promptly got on the phone with the SM and explained my situation. The SM didn't seem to hesitate even for a second to tell her to go ahead and do my PM.


Now that she got authorization, she seemed glad to help. But somehow the system wouldn't accept a price adjustment - I guess the system was programmed by the same geniuses who put in the 90-day return but only 7-day price adjustment policy.


Anyway, she then talked to the other two girls in that counter - don't know what they discussed, but she came back and said one of the girls would help. So I went to the girl's counter and she said that she is gonna do an "exchange" - basically that I returned my TV at the old price and got one ar the new price. Okay, I said - hoping this would end soon.


I also realised that my wife got fed-up somewhere along the line and roamed away into the store - have you ever tried to find someone in a SuperWalmart??


Meanwhile the girl ran up into some trouble and had to call the CSM again to over-ride something before finally crediting me the $85 + Tax difference.


Whew!! - Took me about 25 mins. It shouldn't be so difficult.


The good thing is that in addition to the price adjustment I came out with a new purchase reciept with a March date - that gives me another 90 days for return or exhange. Sweet!!


Now, if only Sanyo comes out with a nice 34" WS model or even a Black/Dark Grey 30" version before June - I will be back in the store lugging the beast.



Well, back to enjoying my HT30744 - thanks everyone.





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by twiztidgear_
> *I went back today to see if I could get them to match the new price. I was told that they will only do it if it's within 7 days but I bought it Feb. 11. So I might have to just return it and get another one so I can get the new price, which will be a huge pain in the ass.*


----------



## NineDayFall75

I went to Wal-Mart tonight to check this tv out. I figured for under $600 with an integrated tuner you can't go wrong. I was also looking at the Akai 42 inch hdtv ready television. I'm not sure if I want the size or a television that's 12 inches smaller with the tuner already in it. Also I noticed in the store the Sanyo did not have a remote to use in store. I noticed while flipping through the channels on regular broadcasts it went straight to the 4:3 aspect. Is this able to change? If it does stretch it out how morphed does the picture look? Are you missing any part of the picture you'd be seeing on the 4:3 aspect? I really like this tv. I'm just not sure if I would pic it over a 42 inch rear projection. The Akai. What are your opinions on these 2 televisions. You all seem to know tons about all aspects of the hdtv world. So I guess what I'm asking is if size really does matter haha.


----------



## POSGuy

After lugging this bad boy home, pushing the box up a flight of stairs to the bedroom, I flip the box to open from the bottom as suggested, only to find the set is broken. The back was seperated from the front, the tube was pushed in, so back in the box and to Walmart today.



The Sanyo warranty says the retailer (Walmart) swaps the tv during warranty?


Does Walmart honor the warranty, that if this tv goes in say 10 months, Walmart will exchange it with the same or comaparable tv?


Anthony


----------



## oryan_dunn

That is correct. Within one year, if anything goes wrong with your tv, bring it back - along with the reciept - and Walmart will exchange it for the same model or a similar one if the same model isn't available.


----------



## DrSlack




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
> *You can go to 1920x1080i if you use the resolution [email protected] I can use this resolution on my Philips with an ati component dongle, but I get overscan. So i use [email protected] to compensate for the overscan.*



Thanks for the advice.


Hmmm, I tried adding custom resolutions such as [email protected] but the nvidia display manager won't let me. I then tried your [email protected] only to get the same error of "the custom resolution input is invalid". Weird.


I am going to give powerstrip a try. I messed with it when I had my Toshiba and got lost but maybe I will figure it out the second time around.


----------



## The89

anyone know a fix to the wavy edges/lines issue


----------



## Devonaut

I picked up the 32" today. The 30" is very tempting at $562 but I decided 4:3 was a better fit for my viewing habits, and I suspect we'll see the price drop on it soon at which point I can do the return and rebuy trick.


Anyway, OTA HD programing looks amazing, and the SD over cable looks great as well. I'm extremely happy with the set and I definitely feel like I made the right decision. Thanks to the avsforum community for the information in this and other threads. You guys have been extremely helpful.


I am getting acceptable OTA signal from an old antenna I had sitting around, but I would like to get a better antenna. Any suggestions?


----------



## ProjectZero

I've had the 32" for a couple months now, and have built an HTPC this weekend. Consists of an AMD 2700+, 1gig ram, PVR-500, ATI 9700 pro, av710. Now the hard part. I'm using the ATI dongle, and can't for the life of me get a resolution that works with the tv using powerstrip. I can't upgrade to any of the new catalysts, the computer won't display anything so I'm using the 4.3 defaults that install with Windows MCE. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## brijenjas




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Devonaut_
> *
> 
> I am getting acceptable OTA signal from an old antenna I had sitting around, but I would like to get a better antenna. Any suggestions?*



Try looking in this forum, information about antennas and local HDTV.

AVS>HDTV > Local HDTV Info and Reception


----------



## rokindawg

New guy here looking for my first HDTV. I have a couple of simple question I hope someone here can answer.


1. I'm going to get all my HD content from my cable company. I don't really need the HD tuner built in. Is there other models in a similar price range I should consider without the tuner built in that have better features or a better reputation?


2. Is this set comparable to the Sony, Phillips, or Samsung models without the tuner?


3. Does this TV upconvert normal broadcasts to near HD quality like many TVs claim to?


Thanks to anyone who can pass along some answers or info.


----------



## twiztidgear

The89 what do you have connected (I'm assuming to the component in) that is giving you wavyness issue?


My PS2 is what's doing it for me, very apparent in DVD's not so much in games. You can barely notice it in games with a lot of action (GT4







), but any slow moving ones like an RPG for example you can see it pretty easily. I tried hooking up a couple other DVD players, one capable of progressive scan and one not, they both had clean pictures with no wavyness that I could see.


So how many others have this same problem? This issue has been mentioned quite a few times through this thread, but I was wondering if this is the same with everyone's tv or just a few. Also if anyone has a solution to this we'd be happy to hear it.


----------



## mahicks




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rokindawg_
> *New guy here looking for my first HDTV. I have a couple of simple question I hope someone here can answer.
> 
> 
> 1. I'm going to get all my HD content from my cable company. I don't really need the HD tuner built in. Is there other models in a similar price range I should consider without the tuner built in that have better features or a better reputation?
> 
> 
> 2. Is this set comparable to the Sony, Phillips, or Samsung models without the tuner?
> 
> 
> 3. Does this TV upconvert normal broadcasts to near HD quality like many TVs claim to?
> 
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can pass along some answers or info.*



Let me see if I can Help you out.




> Quote:
> 1. I'm going to get all my HD content from my cable company. I don't really need the HD tuner built in. Is there other models in a similar price range I should consider without the tuner built in that have better features or a better reputation?



Yes there are MANY models in this price range without a tuner and I'm sure you might be able to get one with more features or maby a better pic quality. BUT......What you don't know is that you will ALWAYS prefer OTA HD vs Cable HD. You don't get the full bandwidth of HD on Cable, it looks great, but.....it could be better.



> Quote:
> 2. Is this set comparable to the Sony, Phillips, or Samsung models without the tuner?



If a tunerless TV is what your really after, then you don't need to consider the Sanyo. It wouldn't be fair to make any comparisions of Any TV to it or Vice Versa. But if you want a solid yes or no opinion, I'd say YES only the Sanyo is alot cheaper.





> Quote:
> 3. Does this TV upconvert normal broadcasts to near HD quality like many TVs claim to?



This TV converts everything thats fed into it to 1080I, so the simple answer to your question is YES. The honest answer is NO because no amount of conversion will ever make 480I, 480P etc, look as good or near as good as true HD will. Never the less, the Sanyo does a better job than any I've seen at upcoversion. This Thread is HUGE and for MANY PAGES of it, alot of the experts were still trying to figure out if these TV's displayed 480P and 720p natively. This alone backs up my theory of a pretty good upscaler on the TV.


I hope I have helped you, Everything I have posted is pretty much "factual" with a little bit of my own two cents and opinions. I have been known to be an idiot though so I'll understand if this doesn't help


----------



## Ramirez

RE: OPTICAL DIGITAL AUDIO OUTPUT

I recently purchased the 30" Sanyo HDTV based on the terrific information available from this forum. Thanks to all who contribute. Regarding the optical digital audio output from the TV, I have a question about how the dolby digital audio signal from the digital tuner and the audio from a DVD connected to the TV via HDMI are handled. Can both signals be transmitted to my receiver via the optical digital audio cable? I have read conflicting information about this in this thread. One stated that only the audio from the digital tuner can be transmitted via the optical cable.


----------



## Yus

I picked up this TV yesterday, manufactured in Jan 2005, so it's very recent.


Right now I have my PS2, Xbox, and Gamecube hooked up to the component inputs, and my HD-DVR hooked up to the HDMI. The PS2 and Xbox share a cheap Mad Catz component cable (a single component cable with both PS2 and Xbox connections). And since I'm using a DVI to HDMI adapter I can't get any audio on the Gamecube, because of the retarded audio input sharing. Guess I'll have to get a proper component switch box.


I'm going to go pick up a proper 1st party Xbox component cable, because the few problems I'm having I think is due to the MadCatz cable.


First, the Xbox in 1080i (using Xbox Media Center) has a weird flicker effect to it. It's like a dark spot slowly sweeping from left to right. This doesn't happen with the PS2 in 1080i (with Gran Turismo 4), and not with my HD DVR using HDMI. I'll see if the cables are to blame soon.


Second, I get the "wavey lines" that people have talked about. I first noticed it using the Avia disc on my Xbox. Using the geometry tests it's VERY obvious and distracting, the vertical lines dance around like mad. On the Xbox I can see it in all resolutions. In normal use, and standing from a normal distance from the TV, it's not too terribly noticable. This problem doesn't exist at all with my HD DVR with HDMI. There was one screen I noticed it with my PS2, but I'm not positive. I've only briefly checked out Resident Evil 4 on my GC, but I didn't see it there. So again I'm hoping it's an issue with the cables. At worst it's a problem with the component inputs. I might hook up my DVR with component cables to see if the wavey lines crop up.


So right now I'm just crossing my fingers hoping the problems I'm having are due to cables, because they're the only things stopping this TV from being absolutely amazing. It's so much better than the 26" Toshiba I returned that it's not even funny.


I'll report in with my results later.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rokindawg_
> *
> 
> 
> 1. I'm going to get all my HD content from my cable company. I don't really need the HD tuner built in. Is there other models in a similar price range I should consider without the tuner built in that have better features or a better reputation?
> 
> 
> 2. Is this set comparable to the Sony, Phillips, or Samsung models without the tuner?
> 
> 
> 3. Does this TV upconvert normal broadcasts to near HD quality like many TVs claim to?
> 
> *



Your questions aren't clear yes/no items. Your expectations of "near HD quality" from SD programming may be too lofty. You can always tell the difference between SD and HD as the SD isn't close to HD. A DVD in a player that only outputs SD's 480i will look really good. It will look better than a cable/satellite SD output. I'm happy with the SD output from satellite and OTA, but it just doesn't have the detail of HD.


The Sanyo uses a TL945 to convert the different inputs. Back in late 2003 and early 2004, TerraLogic introduced their Generation9 ICs (TL945,TL955) to replace 8xx chip sets. TerraLogic became Zoran somewhere along the line and there isn't much info on the TL945 on the Zoran site but there are 2004 press releases about the Generation9 chips being used in Sony and JVC products (don't think specific models were mentioned though). They were off the shelf ATSC decoders what were $35 each (10k qty).
http://www.dtvprofessional.com/2002/...logic_gen9.htm 
http://www.iapplianceweb.com/story/OEG20021005S0004.htm 
http://www.zoran.com/press_room/index.html and search for Generation9.
http://www.zoran.com/products/litera...1_03_08_10.pdf 

Note that their Generation9 ICs can produce both HD and SD as an AUX output. This doesn't mean Sanyo necessarily took advantage of it.


The Jan 2004 press release http://www.zoran.com/press_room/2004/1_5_04.html 

Sunnyvale, Calif. - January 5, 2004 - Zoran Corporation (Nasdaq: ZRAN) announced that its Generation9 family of DTV IC's is now in volume production with four of the world's leading digital television and set top box manufacturers, Funai, JVC, Pioneer, and Sony.


The Sony and Funai were for Japan models, JVC and Pioneer were US models. How some mfg integrates the decoder/upscaler will produce very different results as well.


Anyhow, a $35 chip that does the ATSC decoding and upscales other inputs isn't a big part of the cost of the unit. You might find a Sony (pick a name) w/o a tuner will give you a better picture, fewer geometry issues, work better with some Xbox models, ... but you will likely pay a little more. I didn't like the Sanyo's PAP required on side to be a Digital broadcast and check the Samsungs. At the time, the Samsung didn't have PAP or PIP at all and the SD didn't look as good as the Sanyo. You need to make your own choices with your own eyes. There are advantages and disadvantages to every model out there.


----------



## Yus

After hooking up my HD-DVR to the TV with component inputs I can confidently say the component inputs on this TV are junk. I get both the rolling "flicker" and wavey lines that I don't get using HDMI. I'm crossing my fingers that next-gen consoles adopt HDMI, and that some affordable HDMI switchboxes come out by then.


EDIT: It appears the rolling flicker can be eliminated by switching to the input you want and turning the TV off then on.


----------



## twiztidgear




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Ramirez_
> *RE: OPTICAL DIGITAL AUDIO OUTPUT
> 
> I recently purchased the 30" Sanyo HDTV based on the terrific information available from this forum. Thanks to all who contribute. Regarding the optical digital audio output from the TV, I have a question about how the dolby digital audio signal from the digital tuner and the audio from a DVD connected to the TV via HDMI are handled. Can both signals be transmitted to my receiver via the optical digital audio cable? I have read conflicting information about this in this thread. One stated that only the audio from the digital tuner can be transmitted via the optical cable.*



From what I've read throughout this thread the component, s-video and composite won't be able to use the optical audio out, while the digital tuner will. But WannabeSQ's post says that he was able use the optical audio out with both the digital tuner and his DVD player connected through HDMI.




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by WannabeSQ_
> *Re Number 7, I have a receiver with the same inputs as yours, and what I did was buy a DVD player with HDMI, so then the optical cable from the TV does double duty from the TV tuner and the DVD player. It also was more in sync than going directly from the (same) DVD player to the receiver. Anyone else noticed sync problems? I got one of those upconverting DVD players, not that it really does wonders, but it keeps the signal digital right to the TV.*


----------



## rokindawg

Thanks for all the great info mahicks & bhenley. I'm leaning twords the Sanyo, but I plan on hitting a few stores first and stopping at Wal-Mart last just to compare what's available.


----------



## Devonaut




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by brijenjas_
> *Try looking in this forum, information about antennas and local HDTV.
> 
> AVS>HDTV > Local HDTV Info and Reception*



Thanks, I think I found what I need there. The consensus choice for indoor antenna seems to be the zenith silver sensor.


Actually, I was surprised to find that I am getting a bunch of comcast digital channels just by hooking the cable directly to the HD tuner. This includes the HD versions of the local networks, but also some movie channels, mostly in SD. So I may just skip trying to tune in OTA for now. Unfortunately I have to split the signal to both tuners to get the standard comcast lineup, but it doesn't seem to hurt the picture quality significantly. The other hassle is that I can't key in numbers above 99 on the remote.


----------



## vdorta

I understand that the Zenith Silver Sensor is a UHF antenna; if you have local VHF OTA channels you won't be receiving them unless you add a special attachment.


----------



## The89

Twiztidgear,


My problem seems exactly like yours. On my ps2 its very noticeable but on my xbox it is barely noticeable unless i really try to look hard and i sit about 5 feet away from the tv but the ps2 is really bad when i have games on 480p.IF SOME ONE THINKS THEY KNOW A WAY TO FIX THE WAVY LINES THAT WOULD BE GREAT.


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Devonaut_
> *... The other hassle is that I can't key in numbers above 99 on the remote.*



Just hold down the '1' key for about 3 seconds (until is shows a 1--I believe), and then you can key the other two digits...


----------



## Yus

The wavey line things is impossible to figure out, because it's so inconsistant. I just got some first party Xbox component cables, and put in the avia disc. This time there's NO wavey lines, whatsoever. But Soul Calibur 2 is still wavey as hell at 720p.


----------



## Xuzak

While I was at work on Saturday, my wife went to Walmart and put the 30" HDTV on layaway for us! The price was $562.00. I'm so psyched! Now I gotta figure out which entertainment center to buy. Anyone have any suggestions for a Walmart entertainment center that this TV will fit into??


----------



## Yus

Waltchan, read the first post. Don't derail this thread into stupid anti-Walmart BS.


----------



## Shink

I'll add my story then get to bed.


I had my eyes on a Panasonic 53wx54 from Costco - was actually going to buy it next Sunday. Saturday I was driving around looking for components to compliment it - an OTA HD tuner and a Sony DVP-NS775V DVD player. I went into Walmart to actually buy the $200 HD Tuner, turning over in my head whether I want to spend another $100 or so to get a tuner with HDMI/DVI output.


Then, an epiphany - I could get the 30" Sanyo and get HD programming and a 16:9 screen for only twice as much as the digital tuner would cost alone! Became a no-brainer and I impulse bought the TV. I'm happy - I see myself saving literally $1000 for a flexible TV that can easily be moved to a bedroom in a year or so when the HD2+ DLP TVs will have dropped in price.


Here are my impressions on the TV:


All digital programming looks great, HD or not. I was actually surprised at how well SD programs look on Zoom1 mode. I was VERY happy and surprised at that. Every major station in Phoenix area broadcasts in digital and I get them all - even a religious station and a spanish only station or two (I think there are 11 stations in total, not counting subchannels).


My DVD player output is great, and it's a crappy old model (Panasonic DVD CV51) connected via component. I guess I'm kind of lucky since everything is converted to 1080i, my non-progressive DVD still works wonders. Still might get the Sony eventually though, but now I can wait for it to drop under $100.


Playstation 2 with S-Video looks good, but Zoom1 mode makes it "feel" stretch - I feel a little more disconnected from my characters on screen. I only played for about 2 minutes on Kingdom Hearts though.


Now for some negatives.


There is definitely "barrel roll" on the TV on the outer 2 or 3 inches of each side. It's a little disconcerting, but not a deal breaker. I only notice it when the screen pans directly left or right - even with a slight "angled pan" I don't notice it at all. It will probably always bother me, but not enough to warrant spending a few hundred extra dollars.


When viewing SD over digital, the black bars on the left and right hand side (inserted there by the stations) have a slight inward bow to them. Not sure if this is the TV or the stations, but it's a non-issue for me since I tend to watch in Zoom1 mode.


Zoom2 mode sucks - not even sure why it's there. It doesn't detract for me though since Zoom1 mode works so well.


Now the biggest problem - HDTV broadcasts don't look that much better than SDTV! I was watching CSI:NY and for the life of me I just wasn't blown away. Sure, the scenes were all in 16:9, but otherwise, I couldn't perceive a huge difference, although the color seemed richer in Digital than Analog.


The biggest problem is actually not as bad as I make it sound - it's probably a combination of me sitting 10' away from the screen and the fact that SD digital stations look so dang good on the set. Maybe it's that CSI:NY doesn't really show off the capabilities that well, but Arrested Development didn't knock my socks off either. I was able to determine some acne problems on one of the actresses on CSI:NY, so I guess there was more detail there.


I don't notice any geometry issues with the set. I have a DVE disc coming from Amazon though, and will write back with an update on my settings, etc.


----------



## sensibull




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ProjectZero_
> *I've had the 32" for a couple months now, and have built an HTPC this weekend. Consists of an AMD 2700+, 1gig ram, PVR-500, ATI 9700 pro, av710. Now the hard part. I'm using the ATI dongle, and can't for the life of me get a resolution that works with the tv using powerstrip. I can't upgrade to any of the new catalysts, the computer won't display anything so I'm using the 4.3 defaults that install with Windows MCE. Any help greatly appreciated.*



I must be missing something, but why can't you upgrade to a newer Catalayst driver? Is your card an All-in-Wonder? Pretty sure you'll need a recent driver to get a workable resolution for this tv -- I use 1152 x 648 at 60hz (essentially 720p) with Catalyst's inbuilt overscan correction. You could always try re-creating that resolution in Powerstrip though...


Been a while since I re-visited it, but there's a thread on using this tv for an HTPC monitor here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7&goto=newpost


----------



## Beaner




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mahicks_
> *I've been on the look out for a new DVD player for my Home Theater Tv, A Toshiba 50h71 since my current one died. After reading reviews and everything else under the sun...A few things have me wondering about the Progressive Scan DVD player hooked up to our Sanyo 32744 in the bedroom.
> 
> 
> So....Here goes.....
> 
> 
> Has Anyone tried your DVD player in Non Progressive mode? I only ask because with our Tv upconverting everything to 1080I, it would only make sense for the DVD to NOT do a conversion, since the TV is only going to make another conversion. I know it sounds kind of crazy but at the same time it makes alot of sense....Think about it....EVERYONE with a high end upscaler chooses DVD players that thave the best 480I output over component. I know that our tv is no where near a top of the line upscaler, but It makes me wonder, does the TV know best?
> 
> 
> Any input or suggestions would be great.*



Interesting questions.

Let's take it one step further...


I just recently purchased the Panasonic S97S DVD player and plan on pairing it with the 32" Sanyo. If I run HDMI from the Panny to the Sanyo, are both units gonna be upconverting? Is the Upconverting feature of the Panny gonna be wasted on this TV, since it does its own conversion?


----------



## jfschroeder

Just bought the 30" model, and generally love it. It doesn't recognize anything plugged into the VHF/UHF antenna input - I tried the Philips antenna I'm using for Digital OTA as well as the cable, both direct from the Comcast STB and from a splitter before the STB. I know both the antenna and cable are good. When I try to select an analog channel, say 03, the number display onscreen goes dim and no picture or sound are displayed. If I go to the menu and choose Antenna Switch, the display is bright for a couple seconds then goes dim again. If I try a channel search, it only checks for Digital Antenna channels.


This is not a significant problem for now because I get my signal mostly from Comcast Digital Cable through an 8000HD DVR. I need to get a couple HD channels OTA, which also generally work. I called Sanyo and was told I'd need to exchange the set at W-M. Since this was the last unit I could find in my area, I'll have to wait awhile.


Has anyone else experienced a similar problem?

-JFS


----------



## Bodhidog




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ******_
> *Interesting questions.
> 
> Let's take it one step further...
> 
> 
> I just recently purchased the Panasonic S97S DVD player and plan on pairing it with the 32" Sanyo. If I run HDMI from the Panny to the Sanyo, are both units gonna be upconverting? Is the Upconverting feature of the Panny gonna be wasted on this TV, since it does its own conversion?*




Here's what I have found...


I have recently been playing with an IODATA Linkplayer2. This "networked" DVD player can upconvert to 480p, 720p, or 1080i through the component output. I've tried every different setting with many different DVDs the past week or so and have found that leaving the player set to 480i seems to yield the best picture to my eyes. Not that the others look bad, but there does seem to be some "multiple upconversion" problems. What I notice most is strange "noise" in large single colored areas on movies. Almost like hum bars, but much smaller. This seems to distract my eyes, and make the picture appear much too soft. Also , this gets worse the higher I set the ouput resolution. I.E. 1080i is more noticeable than 720p.


By the way, my display is ISF calibrated. If that matters to anyone


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Shink_
> *... Now the biggest problem - HDTV broadcasts don't look that much better than SDTV! I was watching CSI:NY and for the life of me I just wasn't blown away. Sure, the scenes were all in 16:9, but otherwise, I couldn't perceive a huge difference, although the color seemed richer in Digital than Analog.
> 
> 
> The biggest problem is actually not as bad as I make it sound - it's probably a combination of me sitting 10' away from the screen and the fact that SD digital stations look so dang good on the set. Maybe it's that CSI:NY doesn't really show off the capabilities that well, but Arrested Development didn't knock my socks off either. I was able to determine some acne problems on one of the actresses on CSI:NY, so I guess there was more detail there. ...*



I think you are seeing the effects of the physical resolution limits of the 30" CRT. The phosphor dot triads (RGB) on your CRT are much larger than the available pixel-level detail in an HD signal. Larger screen displays with greater pixel density will allow you to see far more picture detail.


This is just one of the trade-off's in buying a "small" direct-view CRT HDTV.


On the other side of the trade-off's, if you had a much larger screen, your SD pictures would likely look a lot worse, exposing the lack of detail and the bad effects of compression (for digital cable or satellite SD programs).


As you stated, you do get a much broader range of colors, giving more life-like color rendition. Screen and pixel size don't affect the color accuracy much, if any.


For your 10 foot viewing distance, I would want a larger screen to see and appreciate the HD detail. we sit about 10-12 feet from a 48" rear-projection HDTV, and when watching HD programs, I wish the screen was a little bigger. Conversely, when watching SD programs, I wish the screen was a little smaller to mask the effects of lack of detail in the SD pictures.


It is a continuum, and you get to pick your place on the continuum of tolerable SD on one end and maximized HD on the other end.


Bottom line is, if you enjoy what you are seeing, the rest of the discussion is academic.


Enjoy!


----------



## Amigo-2k

Has CR (Consumer Reports rated any Sanyo TV's in the last year?


Can someone find and Copy and paste the most reliable TV's (listed in CR, from consumer surveys) list?


I know Sanyo was rated #1 but I want to see who else is on the list.


----------



## Shink

Dave,


Thanks for the response. I have been just watching standard OTA analog until this weekend, so just the jump to digital was impressive enough for me! Considering that the 50" set I want is 5-6x the price of this set, I think I can wait for those prices to come down or more HD content is available.


On the whole, I recommend this set to anybody except for the people who are simply looking to show off. There is simply not a better bargain out there than this set.


----------



## Silvertip1

I would like to add my experience with the 32" and ask a couple of questions. I have had the set for about three months now and I am very happy with it. I have a VERY old non-HiDef D* STB (only has coax, a/v, and s-vid out) and a generic set of rabbit ears. The difference in SDvHD is very apparent to me when watching the same program (NASCAR, PBS, etc.). The SD seems to be sort of washed out and soft where the HD is crisp and clear. I had no problems getting the set to handle both connections.


The problem that I have, is hooking up my HTPC. The main components are a WinTV PVR250, FX5900XT (has DVI out), and a Santa Cruz sound card.


I am able to get everything that is on the PC to show on the Sanyo but I cannot get the Sanyo to accept the sound. I have the a/v (red & white) jacks plugged into Audio Component 3, yet everytime I change to the HDMI input, or click a program on the desktop once I get the input, a message pops up on the screen telling me that with a DVI connection, I need to connect the audio to component 3. I have tried every audio adjustment available in the Sanyo's menu and have not been able to solve the problem.


The other problem I have is trying to sharpen the text on the desktop. If any of you are using a HTPC with this set, could you please let me know what resolution and settings you are using (Nvidia cards only of course







) and all help will be appreciated.


Silvertip


----------



## Johnfish

Silvertip1.


FWIW I attached my pc to the set last nite through HDMI. I have bypassed feeding the audio to the TV and went directly to my stereo reciever. I wanted the 5.1 so I fed the SPDIF out of my pc directly to my reciever coax digital in and it worked fine.


As for the video I am still experimenting with the catalyst drivers (using and ATI 9600 card) so I cant comment on the nvidia stuff. However since this set cannot display a progressive signal at 720 or 1080 do not expect the text to be readable. This is the draw back of the CRT sets as their true resolution (in scan lines) is about 800. I am still debating how to use my pc as a media server. I was able to get half life 2 to play at full screen and it looked amazing. I have a slight overscan issue that I am going to try and adjust in the service menu. I am thinking about getting an inxpensive 15 in LCD to put on the end table next to my couch. I will use this to surf the net and access my media files. Then use the tv to play games and dvd/media.


Any thoughts from others on this set up would be greatly appreciated.


John


----------



## Shink

I take back my comments about not being able to tell the difference between HD & SD. American Idol tonight looked awesome, as does 24. Must be that Fox does HD better than CBS for this set.


----------



## UScr00ge

I purchased the 30inch version this weekend at Wal-mart. Overall, I am very happy with this set. Picture quality is good, and it works great with all my game systems. I am, however, having one problem I haven't really seen in this thread from anyone else.


From time to time, I will see some scrambling of HD content. Scrambling, for lack of a better term, when I see a random grouping of boxes in the picture. It usually goes away very quickly, but it's quite annoying. Usually the boxes are white, although I have seen green from time to time. This distortion is similar to when I am watching antenna HD content and I wave my hand over the antenna to block the reception, although this isn't nearly as bad as that.


I've noticed it while playing HD content through both antenna and my Charter MOXI DVR. I haven't noticed it yet on non-HD content, nor have I noticed it while playing my Xbox/PS2 games in high resolution mode.


Has anyone else seen this problem and have quick fix?


----------



## ATC1

I bought the 32" set. I noticed that the lower right side of the screen is not as bright as the rest of the screen. Also some areas of the screen are not focused. Is this fixable or should I return it?


----------



## Launchpad




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by UScr00ge_
> *I purchased the 30inch version this weekend at Wal-mart. Overall, I am very happy with this set. Picture quality is good, and it works great with all my game systems. I am, however, having one problem I haven't really seen in this thread from anyone else.
> 
> 
> From time to time, I will see some scrambling of HD content. Scrambling, for lack of a better term, when I see a random grouping of boxes in the picture. It usually goes away very quickly, but it's quite annoying. Usually the boxes are white, although I have seen green from time to time. This distortion is similar to when I am watching antenna HD content and I wave my hand over the antenna to block the reception, although this isn't nearly as bad as that.
> 
> 
> I've noticed it while playing HD content through both antenna and my Charter MOXI DVR. I haven't noticed it yet on non-HD content, nor have I noticed it while playing my Xbox/PS2 games in high resolution mode.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else seen this problem and have quick fix?*



It is my understanding that the cable companies do not have a direct link for any broadcast programming. They simply receive the signal through an antenna and send it out to their cable clients. This said, they would experience and transmit the same OTA reception problems you would experience on an antenna and broadcast them out. When I am tuning in HD over the antenna, I get the boxes. This is because HD reception is all or nothing. Interference does not result in ghosting or staticy bad signal, only a bad digital display resulting in distortion like you are seeing.


If you are seeing the same problem on nonbroadcast HD channels like the Discovery Channel, then there may be an issue with your cable tuner. However, this could still result from a poor signal coming from Charter.


----------



## Launchpad

On a different note, I went in to Walmart seeking my $90 worth of price drop. I purchased the TV just shy of 4 weeks ago. When I first asked for it, they told me the 7 day bit. I told them all they had to do was return it and ring it up again at the new price. They said no problem and handed me my 90 bucks. I implied the whole time that I had been told this was what I was supposed to do (I didn't tell them who told me, I let them assume it was someone from the store). They didn't make me bring the set back in and in all it took about 5 minutes. I was very pleased with their customer service.


----------



## omni

Hey everbody. Just saw that this set dropped in price again at Wal-Mart so I can hardly RESIST going and getting one - but before I do, was hoping someone could clear a few things up for me - especially if you have this set. I have read through about 20 pages of this topic and found some really helpful information - but still wondering about a couple of things.


1)When watching a DVD that is 16:9 enhanced will the image fill the entire screen?


2)I have seen several others refer to a "barrel-roll" probem when viewing certain things - does this problem occur regaurdless of your input or input device or does it only happen when viewing DVD's etc? Has EVERYONE that has this set experienced this problem? Is it correctable?


3)I have a dell inspiron 9100 that has a built in DVI output - as far as I know, I should be able to connect it to this set using the avalaible HDMI input (is that correct?). I was wondering if anyone else had tried something similiar, and if so, how does text and other smaller things look on the screen? Comfortable enough to browse the net? How does a DVD look when played back through the HDMI?


Any help anyone can give me with this stuff would be MUCh apprecciated. I am definitely gonna go put this baby on lay-away today and then wait and see how things pan out before committing. Thanks for a great forum.


----------



## Yus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by omni_
> *Hey everbody. Just saw that this set dropped in price again at Wal-Mart so I can hardly RESIST going and getting one - but before I do, was hoping someone could clear a few things up for me - especially if you have this set. I have read through about 20 pages of this topic and found some really helpful information - but still wondering about a couple of things.
> 
> 
> 1)When watching a DVD that is 16:9 enhanced will the image fill the entire screen?*





Depends on the movie. Theatrical films are filmed in all sorts of aspect ratios. Movies like The Lord of the Rings and Star Wars are filmed in 2.35:1, and will have quite a bit of letterboxing.



> Quote:
> *2)I have seen several others refer to a "barrel-roll" probem when viewing certain things - does this problem occur regaurdless of your input or input device or does it only happen when viewing DVD's etc? Has EVERYONE that has this set experienced this problem? Is it correctable?*





The barrel roll is a problem with the actual CRT, not input. It's seriously 100% unnoticable except during slow horizontal panning shots.



> Quote:
> *3)I have a dell inspiron 9100 that has a built in DVI output - as far as I know, I should be able to connect it to this set using the avalaible HDMI input (is that correct?). I was wondering if anyone else had tried something similiar, and if so, how does text and other smaller things look on the screen? Comfortable enough to browse the net? How does a DVD look when played back through the HDMI?*





Check out the HTPC forums and this thread .


----------



## Shink

I agree with Yus on #2 - there are only very specific conditions where you even notice the barrel roll. For me it's when the camera pans directly horizontally. It's definitely not a big issue to me, but it's there and should be noted. Sounds like it exists with EVERY 30" set.


----------



## omni

Thanks for your quick responses - went and looked at it again at wal-mart to check if they even had any in stock - they have them on order/in transit...checking back tomorrow.


Still trying to decide between such an inexpensive yet decent set or saving up a little more and purchasing something else. Any suggestions on what is another reasonably priced alternative?


Is this barrell roll problem something that is known to affect other makes and models or is it specific to the tube and components of this sanyo? The one at the store was unfortunately set to a 3:4 picture mode and they didnt have a remote (no menu button on front panel) - so i had no way to get an idea of what it looks like in widescreen - i assume there is a way to set it to widescreen so that the picture fills the full screen without getting any lost picture through cropping? (sorry for all the questions - quite new to HD and widescreen displays). Some of the other sets at wal-mart were displaying widescreen and filling the screen from the same feed - so i assume it is a setting on the TV itself


I just don't have alot of money to throw around and want to get something i will still be happy with down the road a couple of years - only problem is i see the beginnings of a videophile when i look in the mirror - and thats an expensive hobby. Should i get the sanyo to satisfy my immediate cravings - or hold out for when i have more money and more choices?


----------



## keithjo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mkat1970_
> *i like the one button features the harmony has (touch one button to watch tv, etc.). i want it to be simple for the family and any babysitters. found it at compuplus.com for about $140 (had been about $90 a month ago! should have bought it). bought a xmas gift from compuplus for my wife, and the service and pricing were great, so i will probably go back to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This is my 1st post here, well actually my 2nd but the 1st one had url's in it that can't be posted until I've made 5 posts so I'm copying my original post from the Deal Street forum at htpcnews.com. If you're interested in doing this it would be worth your while to check out the complete thread there to see the links and what others have posted.


Good Luck,


Keith

*FROM HTPCNEWS FORUM:


This is my 1st post and I hope its not been posted before. I first found this on a fatwallet post back in December but it's still working and even better now that there's a rebate.


Harmony 680 Remote


Here's how I did it:


Ordered by phone from Staples: 1-800-staples


These are not available on Staples website so you have to order by item number.


The item number for the 680 is IM1E92423, and Staples' cost is $183.49


Price Match to comp-u-plus for $111.00.


For me the csr came back and said my price would be $113, when I asked why she said it was because of shipping and I said ok.


I had a $15 off $100 coupon which she applied plus a $11 rewards check so my cost was $87 plus tax.


Send in the 25% off Rebate (In my case = $28.25)


My end cost was $58.75 plus tax but even without the coupon and rewards check it's $74.75


This remote is simply amazing in the way it's programmed via the website to the components you have in your entertainment system. If you run in to any problems their tech support can solve them quickly and all you have to do is update it via the usb cable and it's done.


Good Luck,


Keith


Part numbers for other Harmony Remotes:

Harmony 688 black: IM1E92422

Harmony 688 silver: IM1E92421

Harmony 676: IM1E92424

Harmony 659: IM1E92425
*


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by omni_
> *
> 
> Is this barrell roll problem something that is known to affect other makes and models or is it specific to the tube and components of this sanyo?
> *



Barrel and pincushion distortion exist in CRTs, a photo lens, ... . Many have some method to adjust but not all are adjusted with the standard/easy menu. Computer monitors often can be adjusted with an on screen display.

http://support.dell.com/support/edoc...6/00000008.htm 

Pincushion control

Push once to display the pincushion OSD. To adjust the vertical sides of the display that bow in (pincushion) or bow out (barrel distortion), use the left/right buttons to adjust.


The Sanyo pincusion (/barrel) distortion adjustment is in the Service Menu.


See http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ht=barrel+roll for a user that is considering the Sanyo to replace his Phillips that has "barrel roll". That guy's picture would appear to be pincushion on the yard line, not barrel distortion.


See http://www.vanwalree.com/optics/distortion.html 


In this thread, you'll find "barrel roll" used to describe things other than the sides of the screen image as well. Google will take you to plane maneuvers.


----------



## ProjectZero




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sensibull_
> *I must be missing something, but why can't you upgrade to a newer Catalayst driver? Is your card an All-in-Wonder? Pretty sure you'll need a recent driver to get a workable resolution for this tv -- I use 1152 x 648 at 60hz (essentially 720p) with Catalyst's inbuilt overscan correction. You could always try re-creating that resolution in Powerstrip though...
> 
> 
> Been a while since I re-visited it, but there's a thread on using this tv for an HTPC monitor here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7&goto=newpost *



Something was wrong with the hardware itself, so whenever I'd install the software for the 9700pro, I could never get into windows with it. I swapped it out with a 6600gt with HDTV out and worked perfectly the first time. I now have Hi-Def on my tv from my PC. Here's my issue right now though. I can't get powerstrip to set a custom resolution to help correct the bad overscan. It's at least 5-10 percent overscan all around. I have the 32" 4:3 display, not the 30" widescreen, so that link won't help me out.


----------



## DaEnigma

So does the 30" sanyo have QAM or not? and if not (disabled) can it later be enabled or should I just wait untill they fix what ever problem they have with it?


----------



## Xuzak

From what I've read and heard, both Sanyo's have QAM. Unless I'm mistaken, you can hook up the Sanyo to a cable like COX and get some HD channels via the QAM without paying any extra fees. It's the local channels I believe.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DaEnigma_
> *So does the 30" sanyo have QAM or not? and if not (disabled) can it later be enabled or should I just wait untill they fix what ever problem they have with it?*



Recently, units appear to have QAM disabled. It will be units with a recent mfg date (I don't think the "cutoff date" is known). I don't think you can tell the mfg date from the box. Read a few posts starting with http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...63#post5234563 


Not too long ago, I emailed support, asking for the Service Manual PDF for the 32744 and got this response:

[email protected] wrote:

>

> (See attached file: HT32744_32744-00 M.pdf)

>

> As for as the new model I do not have any information on it.

>

> ------------------------------------------------------------------------

> Name: HT32744_32744-00 M.pdf

> HT32744_32744-00 M.pdf Type: Acrobat (application/pdf)

> Encoding: base64


I didn't ask about any "new model" but it SEEMS to be saying there will be a new Service Manual (or addendum?) to go with these new units. The Service Manual's 1st page describes matching the Chassis No (32744-00) on the back of the unit to the number in the Service Manual. I'd be curious if those people that had units with QAM disabled show something other than -00 on their chassis number.


----------



## DaEnigma

I really want to get one of these but I would like to have QAM or I may just wait and pickup the new LG this summer which will have 30% less depth... Damn I should call sanyo but last time I did they seemed a bit unknowing...


----------



## andydrew

Per a sales assistant at Sanyo Manufacturing Corporation:


The 30" HT30744 will stop production by the end of March 2005.

There will not be a replacement 30" widescreen model.


There will be a new 28" widescreen model number HT28745 which begins production in March 2005 and should be in Wal*Mart in late April.


There are no other widescreen direct view TV's scheduled to be produced in 2005.


So if you want to get the 30", better find one soon


----------



## tmaster1

I just talked to 2 representatives from Sanyo and they did not indicated that they will discontinue making a widescreen model anyway I hope i am not wrong but thank you for the information.


----------



## tmaster1

you have more information than the guys at Sanyo believed or not they did not even know about the model number, unbelievable. I apologize for my first reply. Some of this guys that work there are clueless. thanks again for the information.


----------



## Silvertip1

Still trying to get my sound problem worked out. Does anybody here have their PC sound going directly to the Sanyo (Audio Component 3 as required with the DVI/HDMI connection)? If so, are you using on-board sound or an add-in sound card? TIA

Silvertip


----------



## Shawnito




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DaEnigma_
> *I really want to get one of these but I would like to have QAM or I may just wait and pickup the new LG this summer which will have 30% less depth... Damn I should call sanyo but last time I did they seemed a bit unknowing...*



As previously reported, new build models (look in this thread for serials) have the QAM tuner disabled. I have one of these models, a Jan 2005 build.


I am currently working with Sanyo customer service to re-enable the QAM tuner in my HT-30744. They are sending me a disc and cable to attach to a laptop computer to the service jack in the back so that I can reflash the PROM. I was told that I am the "Guine Pig" for this proceedure. I will report back to the forum the results and if Sanyo plans to make this available to all consumers affected.


In addition, Sanyo customer service states that they intend to continue the 30" widescreen model with the QAM tuner re-enabled from the get go. At which serial number this will begin I don't know. Sanyo will also introduce a 26" widescreen version as well


Take Care


----------



## Johnfish

Shawnito please let me know how this works and how I can do this if it does work. I have the 32 inch version (January 05 build) and I am right on the edge of returning the set because of the lack of this feature.



Thanks


John


----------



## Sudsy

Hi,


I just got off the phone with a Sanyo Customer service rep. I put a HT32744 on layaway last weekend with the intent of picking it up this weekend. Here's what he told me about the Clear QAM tuner issue. This info applies to the 32" 4:3 set; I'm not sure about the 30" widescreen.


If the serial number on the set begins with V4, Clear QAM is ENABLED.


If the serial number begins with V5, Clear QAM is disabled.


If you get a set with the Clear QAM digital cable scanning disabled, contact Sanyo's Customer Service department at 800-877-5032 and they will

send a technician out with a laptop and cable to enable it. I asked about

having a disc and cable shipped to me, and the rep said that it is a "15 step process" and he didn't think Sanyo would be providing these items to end users on a widespread basis.


Hope this is helpful.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Sudsy_
> *
> 
> If the serial number on the set begins with V4, Clear QAM is ENABLED.
> 
> 
> If the serial number begins with V5, Clear QAM is disabled.
> 
> 
> Hope this is helpful.*



It sure ought to be helpful!


On the OUTSIDE of my cardboard box (QAM enabled), the V4 serial number is quite visible. It means you can tell w/o taking the unit home!


----------



## Xuzak

I've got a 30" widescreen on layaway as we speak. Any info as to what the applicable serial numbers are for the HT30744?


----------



## CSNHottie

The return policy does not change if you buy a discontinued product, does it?


----------



## mahicks




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by CSNHottie_
> *The return policy does not change if you buy a discontinued product, does it?*



No, it doesn't


----------



## rm-rf




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Sudsy_
> *Hi,
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone with a Sanyo Customer service rep. I put a HT32744 on layaway last weekend with the intent of picking it up this weekend. Here's what he told me about the Clear QAM tuner issue. This info applies to the 32" 4:3 set; I'm not sure about the 30" widescreen.
> 
> 
> If the serial number on the set begins with V4, Clear QAM is ENABLED.
> 
> 
> If the serial number begins with V5, Clear QAM is disabled.
> 
> 
> If you get a set with the Clear QAM digital cable scanning disabled, contact Sanyo's Customer Service department at 800-877-5032 and they will
> 
> send a technician out with a laptop and cable to enable it. I asked about
> 
> having a disc and cable shipped to me, and the rep said that it is a "15 step process" and he didn't think Sanyo would be providing these items to end users on a widespread basis.
> 
> 
> Hope this is helpful.*



Mine is a V5 and does not have Clear QAM but since I only use it with a cable box Im not worried about it at the moment. Did they say whether they charge to enable it. Or do they enable it for free. If its a freebee Imma get mine done.


Also on another note I finally found out how to get rid of the white snow on the black part of the screens that was bothering me on my 32 inch set. I switched my comcast motorola HDTV box over to 480P in the power off menu screen ya get much nicer pictures now. I was wondering why I was only having the issue on the digital non hdtv channels. Switching the cable box over to 480P was the ticket.


----------



## Tsuma




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Katana_
> *I've had the 30" for a couple of weeks now and have a problem with the video signal getting cut off. It has happened while watching dvds through one of the component inputs and while watching digital cable through a composite input where the screen freezes for a second and then goes black with the "no signal" sign and finally it comes back. The audio isn't affected either, anyone know what's up with it?*



Both of my component inputs dies yesterday. No picture, although sometimes when I switch to Component 3 where I have a DVD player plugged in, I get a very brief image with bars in it and then the No Signal message. All other inputs (S-Video) and audio, work fine.


Time to call Sanyo.


Katana, how did yours resolve?


----------



## curtishd

I am usually not a Walmart shopper but this may be such a great deal I am buy one. One question though, what is their return policy on these sets? I am sure it says in this threat but it is way too long to read all the info. Thank you.


----------



## Shink

90 days for a full refund, 1 year to exchange for the same unit.


----------



## Katana

I never resolved the problem, had to return it for another one. I haven't been all that happy and am thinking about taking this one back as well for a different set. I didn't think it would be a problem, but the noise on the component inputs is really annoying to me when watching movies or playing games. Has the noise issue been resolved on the newer sets? If not then I'll need something else, anyone have any suggestions for a widescreen set


----------



## kd_bimmer1

Hello,

I am new to this forum and have been looking at this forum and also shopping around for my first HDTV set for my bedroom. I have been to Best Buy, Circuit City, Home Theater specialist and came across this television and it sounds like a good deal. Of course I have been looking at Toshiba, Sony, Phillips and they look pretty good, but I walked in Wal-mart and saw the Ht30744 next to a Phillips and the picture was an eye catcher!!! I said Sanyo, with this kind of quality, whats up with that!!!


I would like to know if those of you that has had it for a while how do you like it?

I am real close to getting one and wanted to know any positives and negatives about this set? I will probably keep for at least a couple of years.



Thanks in advance


----------



## Shink

Read through the thread and you'll see just about every positive and negative possible.


My only real negative is that there is a noticable "barrell roll" on the outer edges of the screen, but that's not enough to make me pay a few hundred dollars more for a similar set.


Others have had problems with component inputs, geometry, and XBox compatibility.


----------



## kd_bimmer1

I will only be watching OTA and Satellite from DirecTv, of course DVD and VHS movies via component inputs. How long have you had the tv and what do you think of the quality (picture, cosmetics,etc? Do you think this tv will last you a few years?


----------



## musick

another new member to the forum

I recently have spend a good amount of time going through the wealth of info in the threads contained here (info overload)


I too am interested in possibly picking up on this tv and what seems like a hot price


here are my concerns (or at least the intial one)


the feed to my tv currently comes via Directv satellite

as I understand to get Directv's HD feed even though this tv has a built in HD receiver I would need to upgrade to Directv HD receiver and multi-satellite dish for $349 or the same plus off air antenna for $399 (both include install) plus pay the extra $10/month for the few HD channels offered.


or my other option would be to install an antenna (indoor or outdoor) to receive local HD feeds

however when I go to antennaweb.org and enter my zip (60084) I'm not sure it looks like I will be too sucessful in picking up these feeds from my locals (abc, cbs, nbc, fox, etc). Can anyone with more insite give me some thoughts on this and what my costs might be for an antenna that will do the job from my location. Will it definately have to be an outdoor antenna as well?


my other hesitation is, despite what will likely be a better picture, receiving 4:3 programming in smaller size than my current 27" RCA tv

making another option to just forget about this hot deal and spend the extra coin on the Sony KV-32HS420 but I'll leave that for a possible future post as it doesn't address what will still be my need for getting OTA HD channels via an antenna


----------



## Shink

You will definitely need an outdoor roof antenna with some nice cabling and amplifiers, and even then your chances will be slim. You are probably better off going with a service provider (like Dish or DirecTV) and selecting from their handful of HD feeds, but you might be out of luck for getting your "local" stations.


----------



## musick

thanks Shink that is what I was afraid of


----------



## kd_bimmer1

How do you go about finding out where the towers are or where is the signal coming from? What is the exceptable range of these antenna's to be able to receive the signal?


----------



## phorge

Does the serial numbers on the 30" models also begin with V4 or V5? Can someone with a 30" model just post the first 2-4 digits of their S/N, manufactured date, and if they know if QAM is enabled or not? It'd be a big help to me, as well as others I'm sure.


----------



## CSNHottie




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by musick_
> *another new member to the forum
> 
> I recently have spend a good amount of time going through the wealth of info in the threads contained here (info overload)
> 
> 
> I too am interested in possibly picking up on this tv and what seems like a hot price
> 
> 
> here are my concerns (or at least the intial one)
> 
> 
> the feed to my tv currently comes via Directv satellite
> 
> as I understand to get Directv's HD feed even though this tv has a built in HD receiver I would need to upgrade to Directv HD receiver and multi-satellite dish for $349 or the same plus off air antenna for $399 (both include install) plus pay the extra $10/month for the few HD channels offered.
> 
> 
> or my other option would be to install an antenna (indoor or outdoor) to receive local HD feeds
> 
> however when I go to antennaweb.org and enter my zip (60084) I'm not sure it looks like I will be too sucessful in picking up these feeds from my locals (abc, cbs, nbc, fox, etc). Can anyone with more insite give me some thoughts on this and what my costs might be for an antenna that will do the job from my location. Will it definately have to be an outdoor antenna as well?
> 
> 
> my other hesitation is, despite what will likely be a better picture, receiving 4:3 programming in smaller size than my current 27" RCA tv
> 
> making another option to just forget about this hot deal and spend the extra coin on the Sony KV-32HS420 but I'll leave that for a possible future post as it doesn't address what will still be my need for getting OTA HD channels via an antenna*



Would cable be an option? If they offer HD in your area, they are usually the best bet for guaranteed locals in HD. If you want to keep satellite but don't like that DirecTV HD receiver fee you might want to look into VOOM (although they might not have all the SD channels you want and there is controversery if they will shut down soon, but they have a great $1 deal). I dunno, just browse around the "HD Programming" and other forums, there's a lot of debates about the providers.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kd_bimmer1_
> *How do you go about finding out where the towers are or where is the signal coming from? What is the exceptable range of these antenna's to be able to receive the signal?*



Something like antennaweb.org ? If that's the information you're looking for


----------



## Shink




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kd_bimmer1_
> *How do you go about finding out where the towers are or where is the signal coming from? What is the exceptable range of these antenna's to be able to receive the signal?*



Go to antennaweb.org and type in your address. It will tell you the direction and distance to the towers, as well as what type of antenna you will need to receive the signal. If you click on "Antenna type" they give you a description of that type of antenna.


----------



## Shink




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by phorge_
> *Does the serial numbers on the 30" models also begin with V4 or V5? Can someone with a 30" model just post the first 2-4 digits of their S/N, manufactured date, and if they know if QAM is enabled or not? It'd be a big help to me, as well as others I'm sure.*



My 30" model starts with V503 and was manufactured in January 2005. Not sure if it can receive QAM or not since I don't have cable.


----------



## musick




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by CSNHottie_
> *Would cable be an option? If they offer HD in your area, they are usually the best bet for guaranteed locals in HD. If you want to keep satellite but don't like that DirecTV HD receiver fee you might want to look into VOOM (although they might not have all the SD channels you want and there is controversery if they will shut down soon, but they have a great $1 deal). I dunno, just browse around the "HD Programming" and other forums, there's a lot of debates about the providers.*



CSNHottie,

yes I have Comcast in my area but I am much happier with basic Directv satellite vs basic Comcast cable in service, content, and price.

I am also locked into a Directv contract till October with my current set up


I guess my decision now turns to: is this deal hot enough to purchase now to replace my approx 8 year old 27" RCA tv (which believe it or not I'm not unhappy with). This would allow me to get a better picture with my dvd library but again with the sacrifice of picture size (not sure about quality) on 4:3 satellite content and would give me a HD tv that is ready for future needs. Or should I just wait it out with my current setup and look for something in the near future.


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by musick_
> *I guess my decision now turns to: is this deal hot enough to purchase now to replace my approx 8 year old 27" RCA tv (which believe it or not I'm not unhappy with). This would allow me to get a better picture with my dvd library but again with the sacrifice of picture size (not sure about quality) on 4:3 satellite content and would give me a HD tv that is ready for future needs. Or should I just wait it out with my current setup and look for something in the near future.*



As much as I love my HT32744 (and I love it a LOT)...


If you aren't going to watch HD on the set, you are happy with your current TV, I would DEFINITELY WAIT. As evidenced by this TV, the price is only going to come down ($750-->$558) for HDTV's. There is nothing specifically that you want to capture in this TV, as technology is only going to get better as well. As a side note, the DVD quality (on this size of screen) is not going to be a 'knock you down' improvement over your current TV. HD programming will be OVERWHELMING noticeable, but going from 480i on a 27" to 480p on a 30" will not give you the wow needed to justify the $.


----------



## Shink

I was in a similar situation. Going from a 27" Toshiba (27A50 - not a bad set) to this. I was originally looking for a larger set, but I decided that I really wanted a DLP set but didn't want to pay DLP prices. This set allowed me to get the 16x9 form factor that I wanted and allowed me to get digital TV over the air without shelling out $300 for a tuner. It's cheap enough that if I moved into the bedroom in a year, I won't shed a tear but nice enough that I can hedge my bets and wait for a DLP (or DLP killer) to come down in price to something more affordable.


----------



## Ender17

wow, there is so much info in this thread


I'm thinking of getting this TV, but I have a couple of questions


1) seems like there are some problems with the component inputs, I would be hooking my PS2 upto this set with either s-video or component input - which would be better and is there a way to minimize the chance of noise on the component signal?


2) I also would be using this set for watching movies and Direct TV HD. What would be the best way to hook my DVD player to this set? and what would be a good budget friendly DVD player for this set


3) Best way to connect the Direct TV?


Thanks


----------



## Shink

1) I hook my PS2 up to S-Video and have no issues. I don't have component cables for it.


2) I have my DVD player hooked up to Component with no issues. Seems like the best budget player is the Sony NS775V, but you're going to have to define budget since that's still a $100-$150 player.


3) No comment - I don't have Direct TV.


----------



## markus99

On DVD players:


Has anybody tried the Samsung HD841 DVD player?


Picked one up from Costco yesterday for under $100.


I copied the feature sheet below. It's a hi def conversion player.


I'm waiting for a dvi to HDMI adapter for it. It looks good through components currently. There is a lot of talk on it in the DVD forum, search HD841. Some good, some bad, as with anything in these forums...





Supports 720p/768p/1080i HD Level Picture Quality

DVI Output

DVD-Audio & SACD Playback

192KHz/24bit Audio DAC

6 Multichannel Audio Output

Playback of Digital Audio (MP3) and Digital Picture (JPEG) in CD-R/RW

Letter Box Eliminator (EZ View)

10 sec Instant Replay / Instant Skip

DVD-Video/DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD+R/ DVD+RW/CD/CD-R/CD-RW/SVCD Playback





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Shink_
> *1) I hook my PS2 up to S-Video and have no issues. I don't have component cables for it.
> 
> 
> 2) I have my DVD player hooked up to Component with no issues. Seems like the best budget player is the Sony NS775V, but you're going to have to define budget since that's still a $100-$150 player.
> 
> 
> 3) No comment - I don't have Direct TV.*


----------



## Shink

My personal recommendation would be to go with the Sony that I mentioned. Upconversion is overrated in my opinion, and even if it were on a great player (not the Samsung) it would be wasted on this set.


----------



## mahicks




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by musick_
> *another new member to the forum
> 
> I recently have spend a good amount of time going through the wealth of info in the threads contained here (info overload)
> 
> 
> I too am interested in possibly picking up on this tv and what seems like a hot price
> 
> 
> here are my concerns (or at least the intial one)
> 
> 
> the feed to my tv currently comes via Directv satellite
> 
> as I understand to get Directv's HD feed even though this tv has a built in HD receiver I would need to upgrade to Directv HD receiver and multi-satellite dish for $349 or the same plus off air antenna for $399 (both include install) plus pay the extra $10/month for the few HD channels offered.
> 
> 
> or my other option would be to install an antenna (indoor or outdoor) to receive local HD feeds
> 
> however when I go to antennaweb.org and enter my zip (60084) I'm not sure it looks like I will be too sucessful in picking up these feeds from my locals (abc, cbs, nbc, fox, etc). Can anyone with more insite give me some thoughts on this and what my costs might be for an antenna that will do the job from my location. Will it definately have to be an outdoor antenna as well?
> 
> 
> my other hesitation is, despite what will likely be a better picture, receiving 4:3 programming in smaller size than my current 27" RCA tv
> 
> making another option to just forget about this hot deal and spend the extra coin on the Sony KV-32HS420 but I'll leave that for a possible future post as it doesn't address what will still be my need for getting OTA HD channels via an antenna*



Your pretty much about 40 miles out.....I'd try to use a Channel master 4228 "bay style" antenna mounted as high as you reasonably can. That should start you off GREAT. If necessary, use a Channel Master 7777 amp with the antenna as a last resort.


----------



## Yus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Ender17_
> *wow, there is so much info in this thread
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting this TV, but I have a couple of questions
> 
> 
> 1) seems like there are some problems with the component inputs, I would be hooking my PS2 upto this set with either s-video or component input - which would be better and is there a way to minimize the chance of noise on the component signal?
> *



Component is always better. The next set of consoles will almost certainly support HDMI, so just use component for now, then when you upgrade you'll get an even better picture.


----------



## esmd

Just picked one of these up last night (30" model). Was nice enough to find someone at one of the Walmarts that didn't have this unit to check the surrounding stores for me. Turns out there aren't a whole lot left in Wisconsin.


The serial number starts with V4xxx, and will be checking the Clear QAM capabilities later today. Will post results.


----------



## musick




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mahicks_
> *Your pretty much about 40 miles out.....I'd try to use a Channel master 4228 "bay style" antenna mounted as high as you reasonably can. That should start you off GREAT. If necessary, use a Channel Master 7777 amp with the antenna as a last resort.*



wow that antenna is an eyesore

maybe I'll just move


----------



## tls

Hi, I am new to everything, this website, HDTV, etc. I bought this set on Saturday from Walmart and am quite pleased. I have a few questions about setting the set up for best viewing. If anyone would be will to give some free advice, I'd be grateful!


OK, I've just got Comcast analog cable going from a Clear Max 6000 box into into the CATV.


I've got the DVD player going into Video 1. Not sure that is right as we were watching a movie last night, Dodgeball, terrible - and the music was overpowering the dialogue.


Finally I bought an indoor HDTV antenna from Radio Shack on Sunday but am not sure how exactly to get that set up. Do I do the Digital Add-On Search or the Antenna selection or ???? It is going straight into the Digital Antenna In. And I understand, I think, that I need to find that signal on the Imput selection.


I think that's about it and I know it's a lot. I have noticed some slight lip sync problems also...not sure what that's about.


Thanks again. I really do like this set and will like it more when I know how to operate it. I'll go back to learning how to boil water now...


----------



## Yus

tls, you need to do a channel search. Digital add-on search is to look for additional channels after a first search.


You're going to want to use the component inputs for your DVD player, and call Comcast and get an HD cable box that supports component or HDMI/DVI.


----------



## esmd

Got the 30" hooked up last night, and so far I am pleased, but.... pro's & con's to follow.


Pro's-

The Clear QAM tuner does work on my model ( HT30744, serial #: V4xx, manufacture date: Nov. 2004 )

PQ is very good on SD, and excellent in HD through QAM tuner / digital

Price - for all this, can't go wrong, right?


Con's-

Even though the QAM tuner works, it has issues.

When it finds a digital channel, it uses no logical naming convention. I had all of the channels it found lumped into a group of channels such as 112-3, 112-4..... etc

It didn't find all digital cable channels... in fact, it only found about 20. It found the HD channels broadcast by cable co. here and a few other public service channels.

I did notice the barrel roll everyone else was referring to also. But, that was only when watching an HD or digital channel that was not broadcast in HD with the screen size set to normal. Since the SD PQ is very good, it is a non-issue, I can just switch to the analog channel.


Hope this helps some of you out, or answers some questions.


Scott


----------



## pmac3522

esmd, i noticed you said you were from wisconsin, wht cable company do you use to get those channels over qam. i am just curious because i am from wisconsin as well and i have charter. i was just wondering what channels i would get.


----------



## esmd

pmac3522 - check your PM


----------



## tls

Yus - thanks for the quick reply. Does the need for the HD cable box have to do with picking up a signal on the antenna? I don't have digital cable as of yet.


Thanks, Tracy


----------



## Shink




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by esmd_
> *
> 
> When it finds a digital channel, it uses no logical naming convention. I had all of the channels it found lumped into a group of channels such as 112-3, 112-4..... etc*



I think this naming convention is provided in the signal. On my TV the stations are all named properly. For instance digital station 17 is mapped to 15.1 which corresponds to it's broadcast channel of 15, etc. Not sure the logistics of how the naming occurs, but I'm pretty sure it's somehow provided to the set - the set can't just inherently know how to map them


----------



## esmd

It actually doesn't make any sense on my set when it names a digital station. My local Fox HD channel is OTA 6.1 and when using my HD set top box on other TV it is channel 506. On the Sanyo 30", it calls it channel 112.3.

I will be hooking up an OTA antenna tonight since I am only 6 miles from all towers.

I will periodically check though to see if there are more digital channels picked up via the QAM tuner.


Scott


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by esmd_
> *It actually doesn't make any sense on my set when it names a digital station. My local Fox HD channel is OTA 6.1 and when using my HD set top box on other TV it is channel 506. On the Sanyo 30", it calls it channel 112.3.
> 
> I will be hooking up an OTA antenna tonight since I am only 6 miles from all towers.
> 
> I will periodically check though to see if there are more digital channels picked up via the QAM tuner.
> 
> 
> Scott*



When recieving HD programming over the air, the TV will use the information the the PSIP (Program & System Information Protocol) stream to remap a digital channel. So for instance, if the analog channel in your area is 15, but they broadcast digitally on 31, they may insert into the PSIP to remap channel 31.1 to 15.1, so that consumers don't get confused.


When you recieve HD over cable, there is no PSIP stream. Cable channels only go up to 135, even for digital. So if you use a cable box to get a cable channel that shows up at 506, it really isn't in channel 506, but somewhere else, it is just using the information in the signal to remap it to 506. This is different than PSIP. When you see that same channel on the sanyo, it dosn't use the remap info from the cable company, so it shows the actual physical channel that it is receiving, such as 112. When using clear QAM 256, it is possible to get 2 uncompressed HD channels in the stream, so it is likely that there will be multiple stations shareing the same 112 channel indicator.


Since your are "supposed" to be using the cable co. HD box, they don't really care that in your case the channels make no sense.


----------



## Johnfish

V4 serial numbers have QAM. V5 serial numbers do not. FWIW I called Sanyo and they said they would come out and reenable the QAM function on my set.


John


----------



## esmd

Thanks oryan! I kind of figured it was just receiving "generic" information with regards to where the digital channels would be displayed in regards to the actual channel number.


I also noticed a difference in the manuals as well. The manual you can download on Sanyo's website clearly states the set (regardless of serial number) has QAM abilities. The one I got in the box with the TV does not mention that. Page 17


----------



## BigBoi

when 4:3 is mentioned, what does that mean? Is that regular analog reception of channels?


Am I correct that after reading all this thread that if you watch a regular channel, not HD, on the 30" that you will only see it like you would on a 24" tv? If so, any way to fix that like zoom or something?


thanks


----------



## Shink

BigBoi,


All of your questions are answered elsewhere in the thread in more detail.


4:3 is standard size television - 16:9 is widescreen television. Most SD material is shown in 4:3 - most (all?) HD material is shown in 16:9.


The 30" TV has two different zoom modes - Zoom1 leaves about 1" black bars on each side but looks really good, Zoom2 fills the entire screen but a lot of the image is lost and things look "zoomed in." I think everyone who has the 30" is very happy with Zoom1 mode - I know I am.


----------



## dstroud724




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by coomarlin_
> *I've got the same setup as you and I have HDMI working. However it can be phinicky to get working. The Sanyo manual says to make sure the TV is turned on before the cable box and that does seem to make a difference. First thing I would do is make sure you do not have a component cable hooked up to the 8300. I think that causes some confusion inside the cable box. Secondly, try hooking the HDMI cable into the TV first and unplugging it from the cable box. Turn both units on and change the input on the TV to HDMI. Then plug the HDMI cable into the back of the cable box. This seems to work in my setup. The picture will come up at that point and should work fine after that. If you are using a digital audio output to a receiver then you will have to go into the General settings menu of the 8300HD and enable dolby digital 5.1 output under "Audio: Digital Output"
> 
> 
> Let me know if that works.*



I am experiencing a similar situation.

I have a ScientificAtlanta 3250HD (from TimeWarner) and a HT30744.

If I connect the STB to the TV using a DVI to HDMI cable, I must re-boot the STB before the TV and STB will sync up. Once I turn the TV off and back on, I must re-boot the STB before the HDMI connection will work again.


Although this works, I consider it an unacceptable work-around to the issue. I should be able to turn the TV on and have it work via HDMI without having to re-boot the STB every time.


Is it a problem with the STB, the TV, or the combination of the two?

What is solution?


DWS


----------



## n0pa

I am new here, if this question has already been answered please direct me to post, thank you.


My question is: "Is it possible to turn off the ability to cycle through the inputs using the channel up/down button?"


I understand the advantage of it, but I am using a Harmony remote to control my entertainment center and cycling though the input screws everything up. Thank you in advanced for you help.


----------



## Mikeebob

I also use the Harmony 688. I used to have the same problem, until I realized that the Harmony remote MUST STAY pointed at the equipment that it is controlling immediately after switching from one activity to another. You'll notice that the green light on top of the Harmony is illuminated until it has finished cycling through the inputs.


I still sometimes forget this and then have to use the help button to get things in order again.


Mike


----------



## n0esc

I am experiencing an intermittant problem with my HT32744.


Off and on when watching TV, I will get a high pitch squeal from the TV. Input mode does not seem to matter. I have tried viewing through my ReplayTV, and directly through the Ant inputs (Noise is audible in HD and SD channels).


TV is fed from local cable company, and HD is tuned through ClearQAM, not a cable box.


Any suggestions. If I turn the TV off, the noise stops immeadiatly, but will resume wehn turned on. It fades in and out over a 5 to 10 minute period it seems.


n0esc


----------



## n0pa

Yea, i noticed that. I was able to get around that by setting the delay at 100ms for all the commands except the power button. That helped the remote work a little quicker. Overall it's a pretty good remote. I use the 680 and love the button configuration for Tivo. If i could figure out how to turn off scrolling through the inputs it would help.


----------



## Dom P

I have a really dumb question. I had this Sanyo 32" since last summer and I'm very happy with it. Here is the question.


This TV upconverts 720p to 1080i. Weird thing is that the ratio of 720p and 1080i brodcasts is different. It shows 1280x720p and 1920x1080i respectively when I click INFO on the remote. Is that the output signal it's displaying or the input signal before upconversion. The ratio is clearly different on the TV itself. 1080i fills up the screen, 720p looks widescreen. How come? If it converts 720p to 1080i, shouldn't it have the same ratio on screen as original 1080i? Is there a way to check if it's converting everything to 1080i?


----------



## Yus

The ratio of 720p and 1080i are actually both 16:9.


The resolution shown on the info button is the signal received.


----------



## midsouthgeek

I bought the 30" and have not been able to read throught the whole forum here. Is the barrel roll that everyone is talking about the sides bowing in and out when watching a SD show? Or does it do this on wide screen and HD too, I can't tell. Also what is QAM?


Scott


----------



## Dom P




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Yus_
> *The ratio of 720p and 1080i are actually both 16:9.
> 
> 
> The resolution shown on the info button is the signal received.*



So why is 720p displaying in 16:9, but 1080i in 4:3?


----------



## Shawnito

I have successfully re-enabled the QAM tuner on my HT-30744 30" widescreeen.

My TV was a Jan 2005 build, serial V5xxxx, with the tuner originally disabled.


Method: Sanyo sent me the cable and the software to do this. I simply loaded the software on my laptop, selected the new rom version they sent me and reflashed the chip. Proceedure took about five minutes and the option for digital cable search was back in the menu. After about ten minutes of searching I was watching local HD channels from a basic Cox cable connection without a set top box.


I don't believe Sanyo will make this proceedure (end user doing the fix) a widespread solution but will send out a tv tech to do it for most of you (free of charge). I think that my rural location and my convincing them of my computer and tv expertise gave them confidence that I could do it. The proceedure is really pretty simple and if you have ever flashed your motherboard or dvd drive you would have no problems whatsoever.


Call Sanyo 800-877-5032 (don't push any buttons and it will take you to a person) and talk to them about your TV if you want the QAM tuner re-enabled.


----------



## stones

Hello,

I recently purchased the 32" version, serial # V4xxx and have a couple of questions, if I may.


1. I have analog cable. Is it normal for the Digital Cable/Digital Add-on Search functions to be grayed out in the menus?


2. Also, when I attach a Digital Audio Out cable to the set, to my surround system, it stays grayed out. Is this output for a digital signal through the QAM tuner only?


tia...


Stones


----------



## hellonewbie




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Shawnito_
> *I have successfully re-enabled the QAM tuner on my HT-30744 30" widescreeen.
> 
> My TV was a Jan 2005 build, serial V5xxxx, with the tuner originally disabled.
> 
> 
> Method: Sanyo sent me the cable and the software to do this. I simply loaded the software on my laptop, selected the new rom version they sent me and reflashed the chip. Proceedure took about five minutes and the option for digital cable search was back in the menu. After about ten minutes of searching I was watching local HD channels from a basic XXXXXXXXXX cable connection without a set top box.
> 
> 
> I don't believe Sanyo will make this proceedure (end user doing the fix) a widespread solution but will send out a tv tech to do it for most of you (free of charge). I think that my rural location and my convincing them of my computer and tv expertise gave them confidence that I could do it. The proceedure is really pretty simple and if you have ever flashed your motherboard or dvd drive you would have no problems whatsoever.
> 
> 
> Call Sanyo 800-877-5032 (don't push any buttons and it will take you to a person) and talk to them about your TV if you want the QAM tuner re-enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Shawn, I think it might be wise to edit out the cable company name, so they don't patch the system and shut us out of free HD channels  Thanks for the heads up though. How's HD Discovery?


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by stones_
> *Hello,
> 
> I recently purchased the 32" version, serial # V4xxx and have a couple of questions, if I may.
> 
> 
> 1. I have analog cable. Is it normal for the Digital Cable/Digital Add-on Search functions to be grayed out in the menus?
> 
> 
> 2. Also, when I attach a Digital Audio Out cable to the set, to my surround system, it stays grayed out. Is this output for a digital signal through the QAM tuner only?
> 
> 
> tia...
> 
> 
> Stones*



The Digital Cable and Digital Add-on are greyed out while you have the analog tuner selected. The Antenna Selection (OTA/Cable) is available when using the Analog antenna input. If you push Info and it says Analog, that is why they are greyed out. Push the Tuner button and then Menu and it should make Digitial Cable and Digital Add-on selectable (but Antenna Selection greys out). You didn't say what you have connected to the digital antenna coax connection - did you run the Cable coax through a splitter to both antenna inputs?


Digital Audio Out only works when the TV has an Input selected that could provide digital audio. That can be the Digital tuner (OTA or QAM for cable) or HDMI input. If you've never completed a channel scan with something connected to the digital antenna connection, you need to do that.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Dom P_
> *So why is 720p displaying in 16:9, but 1080i in 4:3?*



It certainly doesn't on mine. Have you ventured into the Service Menu? You can inadvertently change many things there. Maybe if you described the 1080i input source. If it is a cable STB, they can be configured to output 4:3 only. If you are looking at 720p and 1080i on the digital tuner (OTA or cable QAM), they should both say Letterbox when you 1st push the Pix Shape button. If Zoom, things may appear to be 4:3. Can you post more about your inputs when you are watching 1080i. Unless in Zoom, 1080i should always have bars top and bottom on a 32" 4:3 set. It will also have bars left and right if the program being sent at 1080i is really 4:3. Is that what you mean by "1080i in 4:3"? Outta guesses.


----------



## Dom P




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bhenley_
> *It certainly doesn't on mine. Have you ventured into the Service Menu? You can inadvertently change many things there. Maybe if you described the 1080i input source. If it is a cable STB, they can be configured to output 4:3 only. If you are looking at 720p and 1080i on the digital tuner (OTA or cable QAM), they should both say Letterbox when you 1st push the Pix Shape button. If Zoom, things may appear to be 4:3. Can you post more about your inputs when you are watching 1080i. Unless in Zoom, 1080i should always have bars top and bottom on a 32" 4:3 set. It will also have bars left and right if the program being sent at 1080i is really 4:3. Is that what you mean by "1080i in 4:3"? Outta guesses.*



Yes, 1080i has bars top, bottom and sides. 720p only top and bottom. I'm using the digital tuner and have cable. I haven't been to the service menu. I just did a search and will attempt to read through it.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Dom P_
> *Yes, 1080i has bars top, bottom and sides. 720p only top and bottom. I'm using the digital tuner and have cable. I haven't been to the service menu. I just did a search and will attempt to read through it.*



If the broadcast material is 4:3 (local channel news, many daytime shows, ...) it will display as a postage stamp with bars on all sides whether it is 720p or 1080i. In either case, Pix Shape to Zoom will make the postage stamp fill the screen w/o altering the aspect ratio (but it will decrease the clarity). Try the channel that appears as 1080i during 16:9 material (networks during prime time) and it should fill the screen width. Getting bars on all sides in 720p and 1080i just means they didn't have the source material in 16:9 format. At the moment, my local CBS-HD (1080i) has the NCAA game in 16:9 format with no bars on the sides.


----------



## stones

Tnx Bhenley for the info. Forgot about doing a splitter from the getgo.









One issue I see with the few DC's I get. When I 1st turn on the tv, 32", cold, and I have it set to default to a DC channel, it's almost as if the tuner needs to warm up before I'll get the video/sound. Sound usually comes 1st followed by a slightly scrambled picture. Within a minute or so, the picture clears up and all is well. Just an FYI.

I found a 30" version at a nearby town and decided I'd save the $140 difference between the 2 sets. Got it home and plugged 'er in. No picture. Tried resetting and shut it off and on numerous times but, no go. Ran it back to the local WallyWorld and took it as a sign to keep the 32".


----------



## Apesbrain

I just bought this TV, but have not yet had time to set it up. Our cable service is analog. I'm seeing references to splitting the analog cable coming straight out of the wall and feeding it into both the digital and analog cable inputs on the back of the TV. Is that the general idea? Asking because I'll need to go out and buy a splitter and some extra cables before I go to set the TV up this weekend. Thanks.


----------



## sensibull

Yep... you got it. Then do a channel search with both the analog (do that first) and digital tuners. Depending on your provider, you should pick up some local networks (in hi-def, when broadcasting), PBS, and possibly others, as well as a bunch of digital music channels (which I just delete). On weekends I sometimes rescan and pick up in-demand and some premium channels before they re-scramble again.


----------



## yarharplunder

Luckily for me, I found this thread via a Google search of HT30744. Tons of great info. Finding a knowledgeable, helpful forum through Google is a rarity!


So, after reading through 30 pages of this thread I decied to buy the HT30477, mainly to play video games. I bought the MS Xbox High Def cables and all my Xbox games are showing up pillar boxed! The dashboard and all games are displaying this way. Do I have a defective unit? Has anyone ever been able to figure out a fix? Does the service menu have any settings for input or is it mostly video display options?


I have not yet tried 16:9 on my PS2 or Gamecube (the official Sony component cables are proving to be a real pain to find) so I don't know if this is an Xbox exclusive problem.


I would really appreciate any input, thanks!


----------



## Yus

You need to push the Pix Shape button to change from pillar boxed, full screen, and the two zoom modes.


----------



## yarharplunder

Shouldn't the Xbox be sending a 16:9 signal? And shouldn't the TV be automatically recognizing that? At least for the dashboard and Halo 2, I'm sure it should.


----------



## Yus

No, the TV has no idea whether or not something is 4:3 or 16:9.


----------



## Launchpad

If you have your xbox, dvd player, or anything else inputting to the component or video input set to display widescreen then it will send the widescreen signal. The "shape" of this signal is no different to the TV. The difference is the xbox or dvd player compresses the wider picture horizontally so that when the TV stretches it to widescreen, everything looks normal. Not all games and movies feature widescreen abilities, so sometimes you will have to switch between Full and Normal with the pix shape to make things look right.


----------



## UScr00ge

Had a bizare problem last night while watching 24 using the OVA tuner with an indoor antenna. During the opening of the episode the sound went out. I though, "Hmmm, guess my local FOX is having sound problems for their HD streams." However, it went on like this for a while. I finally picked up the remote and tried to select a different input using the Input button. The TV flashed like it was going to change to Video1 but then the muted Fox channel stayed there.


At that point, I kind of freaked out and thought the TV was damaged, so I turned it off immediately. When I turned it back on, 24 had sound and I could use my input buttons again.


Anyone else seen this wonkey problem before on their 30" Sanyo?


----------



## OnyxIce




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by yarharplunder_
> *Shouldn't the Xbox be sending a 16:9 signal? And shouldn't the TV be automatically recognizing that? At least for the dashboard and Halo 2, I'm sure it should.*



Go to the Dashboard and then to Settings. Tell the Xbox that you have a Widescreen TV and that you can display all of the HD signals, 480p, 720P, 1080i. You can also display the Dashboard in 480p if you press the L and R triggers and press in both analog sticks.


----------



## mahicks




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by UScr00ge_
> *Had a bizare problem last night while watching 24 using the OVA tuner with an indoor antenna. During the opening of the episode the sound went out. I though, "Hmmm, guess my local FOX is having sound problems for their HD streams." However, it went on like this for a while. I finally picked up the remote and tried to select a different input using the Input button. The TV flashed like it was going to change to Video1 but then the muted Fox channel stayed there.
> 
> 
> At that point, I kind of freaked out and thought the TV was damaged, so I turned it off immediately. When I turned it back on, 24 had sound and I could use my input buttons again.
> 
> 
> Anyone else seen this wonkey problem before on their 30" Sanyo?*




Hmmmm....PSIP problem or decoding error anyone?

Probably nothing to worry about scrooge. HD and Digital programming is still in it's mainstream infantcy. If a "reboot" fixed it, then all is well. Not sure if the signal or the tv caused the problem or if it was a combo of both.


----------



## yarharplunder




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by OnyxIce_
> *Go to the Dashboard and then to Settings. Tell the Xbox that you have a Widescreen TV and that you can display all of the HD signals, 480p, 720P, 1080i. You can also display the Dashboard in 480p if you press the L and R triggers and press in both analog sticks.*



These are all things that I've done, and it doesn't look like the Xbox is actually doing anything when these changes are being made. Halo 2 still looks "stretched"


----------



## Yus

Does the actual game looked stretched, or just parts of the interface. A lot of the games the UI is just stretched to fit the new aspect ratio, so when you look through the sniper rifle in Halo 2 the recticle will appear oval, instead of circular. This is normal, the game itself should appear just fine, though.


----------



## OnyxIce

Yeah, that's how it is for me, the UI, or 2D graphics are a little stretched but the 3D images are just fine giving you the full widescreen effect without distortion using the Full pixshape mode.


I've tried all of my games and they all seem to "know" that they should run in 16:9 mode and I assume that's because of the settings put in the Dashboard. Only 2D games, Street Fighter:AC or Sonic Mega Collection, have the 'fat' look and even then, its not so bad.


Since I'm only one of the 5 people who don't like Halo I can't help you on that particular game.


----------



## weaz

Hey Guys- New to the forum, got hooked on this thread...


Are these TVs still widely available at Wal-Mart? I stopped by one of the local stores this past weekend and the TV section was a bit of a mess. I saw one of the 30" on display, but saw no sign of the 32" models.


I really want the 32". Walmart.com is advertising the 32" at around $650, but the 30" was marked in the $500's at the store when I saw it.


Do any of the stores actually have the TV's on? The one I was in didn't have a single TV turned on.


I'm in the Northern VA / DC area. Any ideas where I should look?


----------



## kamui

I put my 30" widescreen sanyo on layaway on Valentines Day. My question is that when I put it on layaway it was priced at $647, now if the price went down like I believe I'm reading here. Then can I get my TV for the new low price or is the price locked in? Thanks in advance.


P.S. Very wonderful forum, haven't had too much of a chance to read it all, but what I did read made the wait for my Sanyo all that more painful


----------



## Shink

kamui: Yes, you should be able to get it at the lower price, but may need to haggle with the manager.


weaz: The two WalMarts I visited in Scottsdale, AZ both had 30" models on display, although I bought the last one at either store. The 30" model is much cheaper so was a hotter seller. Not sure about the 32" model - sorry.


----------



## Apesbrain

How do you find out what firmware version you have?


What is the latest version available for the 30"?


Mine is a V4.


Thanks.


----------



## mkat1970




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Xuzak_
> *While I was at work on Saturday, my wife went to Walmart and put the 30" HDTV on layaway for us! The price was $562.00. I'm so psyched! Now I gotta figure out which entertainment center to buy. Anyone have any suggestions for a Walmart entertainment center that this TV will fit into??*




I'd check out a local IKEA, if you have one.


----------



## mkat1970




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by musick_
> *another new member to the forum
> 
> I recently have spend a good amount of time going through the wealth of info in the threads contained here (info overload)
> 
> 
> I too am interested in possibly picking up on this tv and what seems like a hot price
> 
> 
> here are my concerns (or at least the intial one)
> 
> 
> the feed to my tv currently comes via Directv satellite
> 
> as I understand to get Directv's HD feed even though this tv has a built in HD receiver I would need to upgrade to Directv HD receiver and multi-satellite dish for $349 or the same plus off air antenna for $399 (both include install) plus pay the extra $10/month for the few HD channels offered.
> 
> 
> or my other option would be to install an antenna (indoor or outdoor) to receive local HD feeds
> 
> however when I go to antennaweb.org and enter my zip (60084) I'm not sure it looks like I will be too sucessful in picking up these feeds from my locals (abc, cbs, nbc, fox, etc). Can anyone with more insite give me some thoughts on this and what my costs might be for an antenna that will do the job from my location. Will it definately have to be an outdoor antenna as well?
> 
> 
> my other hesitation is, despite what will likely be a better picture, receiving 4:3 programming in smaller size than my current 27" RCA tv
> 
> making another option to just forget about this hot deal and spend the extra coin on the Sony KV-32HS420 but I'll leave that for a possible future post as it doesn't address what will still be my need for getting OTA HD channels via an antenna*



you live in wauconda, i live in streamwood. i have directv w/tivo built in, which to upgrade to HD w/DVR would be a grand, and that's not happening. get a roof antenna. radioshack sells a roof antenna for $100, plus you may need the mounting pole and cable to run. i pick up all local channels in chicagoland with this new antenna (last one was too small) and all OTA HD locally. occasionally have some digitizing on HD (weather?) but otherwise crystal clear on my 32" Sanyo. the antenna is rated for 190 miles. don't let them try to sell you a preamp for the antenna either.


----------



## mkat1970




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by weaz_
> *Hey Guys- New to the forum, got hooked on this thread...
> 
> 
> Are these TVs still widely available at Wal-Mart? I stopped by one of the local stores this past weekend and the TV section was a bit of a mess. I saw one of the 30" on display, but saw no sign of the 32" models.
> 
> 
> I really want the 32". Walmart.com is advertising the 32" at around $650, but the 30" was marked in the $500's at the store when I saw it.
> 
> 
> Do any of the stores actually have the TV's on? The one I was in didn't have a single TV turned on.
> 
> 
> I'm in the Northern VA / DC area. Any ideas where I should look?*



look for a super walmart in your area; they stock more. i live in chicago burbs, and drove out even further to a super walmart because they had several in stock.


----------



## mahicks




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kamui_
> *I put my 30" widescreen sanyo on layaway on Valentines Day. My question is that when I put it on layaway it was priced at $647, now if the price went down like I believe I'm reading here. Then can I get my TV for the new low price or is the price locked in? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> P.S. Very wonderful forum, haven't had too much of a chance to read it all, but what I did read made the wait for my Sanyo all that more painful *



Our new pricing system will automatically take the markdown to the sale price when you go to make your final payment.


----------



## kamui

All I can say is WOW! Thank you all SO much. It seems just too good to be true! MAN! I just can not wait till this month is over and I get my TV. ARG! This is painful.... Anyhow, I'm needless to say ecstatic and with this information you all gave me it's even moreso... If the 30" widescreen went down in price, especially if it's only $562 then WOW, I'll save about $100... With that I could buy that monster component video/optical audio cable for the PS2 which is priced at around $70 I believe. THEN I can FINALLY play Tekken 5 on something other than a 19" P.O.S. Linytron TV. I think you will all concure that the diference for me will be quite dramatic, seeing as how I lived in a world with 19" 1970 junk TV's most my life. Also from what I understand, Tekken 5 and Gran Turismo 4 should blow me away with their astonishing graphics for the PS2. I am just so absolutely psyched about this TV and I appologize if I sound a bit whacky, but I'm ready to step into the world of HD! I do however want to know what you all think.... Will I indeed be "blown away" by the difference? Or am I setting my standards too high? Again, thank all of you for this wonderful forum and the overload of information!


----------



## Shink




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kamui_
> *With that I could buy that monster component video/optical audio cable for the PS2 which is priced at around $70 I believe.*



I believe that would be a waste of $70, but to each their own.


Moving from 19" to 30" will be very nice indeed. I have my PS2 hooked up via S-Video cables (I think around $10) and it looks fine and dandy. Whether or not you'll be blown away is a personal opinion - for geeks like me, it's hard for anything on PS2 to blow you away; the technology is too old.


I hope you'll be happy with your TV - most of us in this thread are.


----------



## kevbeck122

I just bought one of these (30" WS version) a couple weeks ago, and I'm having PS2 problems like several other people. The graphics are wavy in both 480i and 480p, but once I go into 1080i in GT4, I have no waves, but the screen flickers like it has a lower refresh rate. I've only had it a couple times where I wasn't getting any waves in the picture, but every other time it's wavy. Also, when watching DVDs through PS2 I get noise (black flickering lines in the picture) that make the DVD really unwatchable in my opinion. I just picked up a Pioneer HD box from my cable company, and I get the same picture noise, but it's a lot more watchable. I hooked up a Samsung progressive scan DVD player and had no problems. The built-in QAM tuner seems like it stopped picking up all of my local HDs except for PBS HD and it needs to be warmed up for a minute or two before I get something watchable. Are other people experiencing this, or should I be thinking about taking it back and getting a replacement?


I called Sanyo on the subject and the guy told me he knows about the PS2 problem, but couldn't give me anything else except that he knows it's a problem. He also told me that the HD box was probably the cause of the other noise, but I highly doubt it if my PS2 is giving me the same thing.


----------



## Shink

I have absolutely no problems with my PS2. I don't watch movies through it though.


For those looking for a nice stand for this unit, I purchased the "Ultimo TV Stand (Walnut Finish)" from Cost Plus World Market for $150. I went back for the "Ultmo Media Storage" unit but it was $287 so I passed.


[removed direct link to site]


Here is a link to my TV on the TV stand above. Click thumbnail for larger picture.


----------



## kevbeck122

I just tried my PS2 now with several games including GT4. I had absolutely no wave problems in the graphics even after switching resolutions in GT4. I wonder why it suddenly changed







. DVDs still look horrible, and I'm still having that minor noise issue in the picture from my digital cable box mostly when watching movies on HDNet and TNT HD. Maybe I'll try a DVI to HDMI from my box to the TV and buy a separate DVD player for movies.


----------



## Yus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kevbeck122_
> *I just bought one of these (30" WS version) a couple weeks ago, and I'm having PS2 problems like several other people. The graphics are wavy in both 480i and 480p, but once I go into 1080i in GT4, I have no waves, but the screen flickers like it has a lower refresh rate. I've only had it a couple times where I wasn't getting any waves in the picture, but every other time it's wavy. Also, when watching DVDs through PS2 I get noise (black flickering lines in the picture) that make the DVD really unwatchable in my opinion. I just picked up a Pioneer HD box from my cable company, and I get the same picture noise, but it's a lot more watchable. I hooked up a Samsung progressive scan DVD player and had no problems. The built-in QAM tuner seems like it stopped picking up all of my local HDs except for PBS HD and it needs to be warmed up for a minute or two before I get something watchable. Are other people experiencing this, or should I be thinking about taking it back and getting a replacement?
> 
> 
> I called Sanyo on the subject and the guy told me he knows about the PS2 problem, but couldn't give me anything else except that he knows it's a problem. He also told me that the HD box was probably the cause of the other noise, but I highly doubt it if my PS2 is giving me the same thing.*



Quite simply the component inputs on this set are ****. You'll just have to suffer until everything switches to HDMI, which has none of these problems.


GT4 actually looks fine in 1080i on my set. But Xbox Media Center at 1080i flickers like mad. Turning off the set and turning it back on fixes it every time.


The "waveyness" seems to come and go. It seems to happen less often the longer I own it.


----------



## Yus

I've been noticing some subtle shifts in color while watching TV, especially during tonight's episode of The Office. Is this due to the "Auto Fleshtone" feature listed in the manual? Can this be disabled in the service menu, because it's annoying as hell.


----------



## stones




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kevbeck122_
> *...
> 
> The built-in QAM tuner seems like it stopped picking up all of my local HDs except for PBS HD and it needs to be warmed up for a minute or two before I get something watchable. Are other people experiencing this, or should I be thinking about taking it back and getting a replacement?
> 
> ...*



My 32" needs to go through the "warm up" period before HD signals become clear. For right now, I'm not worried as I have 75 days left on hauling it back to WallyWorld for a refund/replacement.


----------



## Michael_Li

as title, I don't have a truck or van, will this fit into my 2003 4 door accord ?


thanks


----------



## Shink




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Michael_Li_
> *as title, I don't have a truck or van, will this fit into my 2003 4 door accord ?
> 
> 
> thanks*



I brought mine (30") home in my sister's Camry. I had to take it out of the box at Walmart to get it in the car, but otherwise it wasn't too tough - slipped right in the back seat. I would recommend getting someone to help you though. It's light enough to carry yourself if you are a guy (only about 130 lbs) but bulky enough that it's hard to get in the car yourself.


----------



## roachxp

Picked up my 3rd 30"WS yesterday perfect just abot 2% overscan according to the test feed I ran. Now if Walmart could just get reliable plasmas for cheap with 1080i support







I would get one too.


----------



## finger11




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mkat1970_
> *I'd check out a local IKEA, if you have one.*



supposedly this fits it perfectly. ill gonna pick one up in a month or so when i move.

http://www.ikea.com/webapp/wcs/store...ts=10104*10174


----------



## Yus

I have that Ikea set, it looks nice, although it's kind of cheaply made (which I guess is to be expected). Lots of room for my Xbox, Gamecube, PS2, A/V switcher, and HD-DVR cable box. Ikea also sells a tv swivel that fits this TV perfectly.


----------



## Shink

That TV stand (and all furniture at Ikea) is really low to the ground. I needed something at least 24" tall, and that's only 18". Keep that in mind before you go.


----------



## Apesbrain

I bought this 30" tall one:

http://www.racksandstands.com/prods/...T/0PBB0060.htm 


Looks like TV will fit, but I haven't set everything up yet. Will do so this weekend.


Anyway, lots of other tall stands at that site.


----------



## BlackwaterStout

I was at Wal Mart and the 30" was market down to $562 today. I bought my set in October 2004 and paid $649. Probably too late to price match?


----------



## Da Truth




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by coomarlin_
> *I was at Wal Mart and the 30" was market down to $562 today. I bought my set in October 2004 and paid $649. Probably too late to price match?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



From earlier posts, people around here have been successful, they either talked with a manager, or just asked to return it and purchase it at the new price.


How are you liking it?


----------



## Shink

The TV will definitely fit - the TV is 31.5" wide at it's widest point and the link you provided says it's 35.5" wide. The back end of it "may" overhang a bit, but shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## mkat1970




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by finger11_
> *supposedly this fits it perfectly. ill gonna pick one up in a month or so when i move.
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/webapp/wcs/store...ts=10104*10174 *



looks good. they have a huge variety of things available, even things not labeled blatantly as tv stands. we bought a bigger (7 ft tall) modular set up that leaves room for a big screen, or to put in a base with a hutch. we got the base & hutch. i have my components above the tv (we have kids) and the cables are nearly 100% hidden.


----------



## BlackwaterStout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Da Truth_
> *From earlier posts, people around here have been successful, they either talked with a manager, or just asked to return it and purchase it at the new price.
> 
> 
> How are you liking it?*



I posted several responses much earlier in this thread. It's got a good picture and I'm using it with HDMI and a SA 8300 HD-DVR. My biggest problem has been a slight tilt issue that can not be corrected and my component jacks have a slight type of interferance that's bothered me. It took me a while to get over the geometry issue. It's a good deal for the price so I can't complain too much.


----------



## bigbangtech

I have the HT30744 and this is my first post with some info about my experience with it.


1)(XBOX) I have my Xbox as my DVD player connected using Composite. I ordered a $1 xbox component cable from eBay hoping for increased quality. Unfortunately, I got wavy vertical lines most noticeable on a black background using component.


I blamed the $1 cable and bought the official *new* xbox component cable from Best Buy, but had the same problem! In rage at this point, I almost settled for Composite.


Keep in mind that the Xbox official DVD player outputs in 480i ONLY.


I decided to try out Xbox Media Center to play a DVD, and noticed no lines with XBMC set to 480P/720P/1080i on Component. So, any of you having this problem may want to use XBMC to play your DVD's and don't forget to change the interface to anything other than 480i.

**Please don't ask me anything about XBMC in this forum**


2)(FLICKER) I also got a Time Warner NYC SA8300HD DVR (Pioneer interface) at the same time as the HT30744 and have been pretty busy playing with both. After a while, I noticed a "flicker" It's most easily noticeable when there are gray sidebars.


You can see the sidebars flicker along with the main picture no matter what resolution I use. It is intermittent and sometimes not noticeable for hours. It's like the brightness fluctuates slightly higher and lower. Even paused, the same effect happens. It's most noticeable when the STB is forced to output 720p or 1080i on Component input. HDMI does not seem to do this. Also, 720P or 1080i on Component seems to be picking up some "rolling diagonal interference". Could this be the 6' component cables that came with the STB?


Is there something wrong with the tube?


Has anyone experienced this problem and does Sanyo normally send a tech? I'm not looking forward to lugging this back to Walmart


----------



## cutiger

The brightness flucuations are part of the signal from your cable company. Before I bought this TV, I tried a Samsung set. The brightness changed constantly, driving me crazy (especially on Discovery HD). I still see some on my Charter cable HD signals with the Sanyo 30", but the OTA signals are perfect.


----------



## bigbangtech

I had 480i/p/720p/1080i enabled as outputs on my SA8300HD DVR from TW NYC with Pioneer software.


Using HDMI connection, the Sanyo HT30744 exhibited some annoying behavior. While changing between channels, especially if the resolution changed, I

would get a "no signal" error from the TV, then static, then the channel shows, then no signal and then finally it would stabilize and show the channel properly.


I decided to set the 8300HD to output in one format 1080i, and now I don't get ANY delays while changing channels SD or HD.


I don't know bout other TV's in combination with the SA8300HD, but if you get HDMI problems while changing channels, then pick one resolution and stick with it!


----------



## Mooosman

Okay, I bought an HT30744 TV last week, and I have to say that the resolution is not as great as the one I saw in the store. I don't think it's a problem with the TV, but could it be that my components aren't hooked up properly and working together right??


Here's what I've got:


Sanyo HT30744

Philips MX6050D Progressive Scan DVD player w/ surround sound

Time Warner digital cable box.


Now, Time Warner gave me the digital HDTV box, which I guess is a convertor box, with my digital cable. It's supposed to deliver digital cable and the HDTV channels, but none of the channels look very good, and are more grainy than when I just had the cable from the wall hooked into the back of the TV. The thing is, that's how this guy set this up! He just hooked the cable from the wall into the back of the box, and then the box up to the cable port on the back of the TV. Now, the box has a bunch of component jacks on the back of it, shouldn't they be hooked up to the TV?


Also, my DVD player is hooked up to the Video 1 ports on the backside of the TV, with just the standard cables that come with the player. Is there a better way???


Do you think the box's tuner could be conflicting with the Tv's tuner and making the picture look crappy??


Thanks for the answers, guys!


Nick,

Is new to this stuff...


----------



## bigbangtech

Well sure, some cable guys decide to take the easy way out.


If he hooked a Coax Cable(same as from wall to STB) from the Set Top Box to the TV, you are going to have the worst picture possible. You want to use Componenet cables from the STB to the TV, and Component cables from the DVD to the TV.


Otherwise with a Coax cable, you're feeding crappy 480i resolution CRAP into your HDTV even when you're on an HDTV channel.


Only with component cables or HDMI can you see 480P/720P/1080i coming from your STB to the TV.


And if you have your DVD player hooked using Composite(yellow RCA) or S-Video(4 pins), you won't be getting 480P(progressive) output to the TV. Use Component(RCA red, green, blue cables)


I'm not familiar with your STB, but there may be options to enable other resolutions once you're using Component cables.


----------



## Mooosman

Thanks for the quick reply!!


So, let me just repeat what you said to make it clearer:


I need to:

-Unhook the coax cable that's now running from the Box to the TV, and replace it with component cables to go from the Box to the TV.


-And for the DVD player, replace the standard cables (yellow Video, red and white Audio) with RCA red, blue, green cables.


After reading through like 12 pages of this thread, I had some other questions:

-are there any adjustments that I need to make to either the Tv or the cable box to get them to work better with each other? Should I reset the Tv to do the channel search again?


-The component cables that the cable guy left here are RCA, but they have 5 cables. It has the Red, Blue, and Green cable that were mentioned before, plus sepereate Red and White audio cables. Where does this stuff get plugged into on the back of the TV??? In Component, or ?????


-When I get the new cables for the DVD player, where do they get plugged into? Are there different ports that I need to use with them, or do they take the place of the yellow, red, and white cables??


-Lastly, what does HDMI stand for?


Sorry for the newbie questions, but this TV is a big step up from a 15+ year old Panasonic!!


Nick


----------



## bigbangtech

Unhook coax from STB to TV


Use 5-wire Component cables Tech left (RGBWR) to hook STB to TV.

Video part of cable (RGB) goes to COMPONENT 2

Audio part of cable (Red+White) goes to VIDEO 2 Red+White

(Video 2 and Component 2 inputs share the audio input)


Then you can use another set of Component Cables (RGB+RW) to hook your DVD to COMPONENT 3 and AUDIO 3.


There is no need for the TV to do a channel search because you are using your STB to change channels. You would only need to do a channel search if you split the coax from the wall with a second wire coming into the Digital Antenna on the TV tuner.


HDMI is a digital cable input in the upper right of the plug panel in the back. It carries digital Video+Audio in one plug and is *supposed* to have the best quality, even above Component. Unless your STB or DVD has a HDMI plug or DVI plug, it's pretty much of no use.


Personally, I also have an additional S-Video plugged from the STB to VIDEO 2.

(You can ignore this part. My GF likes to watch Standard definition 4:3 square programs with no gray sidebars, so she switches to this input.)


It takes a while to ge used to this new setup for me too... I would play with everything for a day, then watch for a couple of days until another idea struck me and then play with settings again.


As for your settings, play with enabling/disabling 480i/p/720p but keep 1080i enabled. I usually have my STB set to output 1080i only, because otherwise my HDMI cable sometimes loses control when switching between different resolutions on different channels.


----------



## Launchpad




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bigbangtech_
> *Well sure, some cable guys decide to take the easy way out.
> *



I hate screwing those damn coax cables on. I can't believe the cable guy set it up that way when he had the component cables right there!


----------



## bigbangtech




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Launchpad_
> *I hate screwing those damn coax cables on. I can't believe the cable guy set it up that way when he had the component cables right there!*



Maybe the two RED jacks on the component cable confused him










Or maybe the tech is colorblind(no offense)


----------



## Mooosman

Okay, I played around with it some more and I am still not thrilled about the picture quality.


First, I hooked the component cables from the Box to the TV, and watched it like that for a little while. Even going to known HDTV stations (like Discovery HD or TNT HD, the picture just isn't sharp and clear.) I don't know whether or not the Box has some weird presets, or what, but it just doesn't look right to me. Just to try something else, I diconnected the Box altogether and just ran the cable back into the TV, and did channel search again. The picture looks about the same as with the box.


Would adding a seperate antenna help with the picture at all?


I am at a loss here. I know the TV is not defective (even with the crappy cables that came with the DVD player, the picture is nice), but I want to see HDTV.


Nick


----------



## Launchpad

Did you change any settings in the STB? You will probably have to change the output to 1080i or it will send the same signal it sends through the coax cable (480i). You should also be able to set it to output widescreen, if you do this, you should adjust the TV pixshape to "full".


----------



## Launchpad

You can also check what kind of signal you are getting by hitting the "info" button on the TV remote. If you have it hooked up through the component input and the info tells you that you are displaying 480i on an HD channel, then the cable box is not outputting the high definition signal and you need to change it's settings.


----------



## bigbangtech




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mooosman_
> *Okay, I played around with it some more and I am still not thrilled about the picture quality.
> 
> 
> First, I hooked the component cables from the Box to the TV, and watched it like that for a little while. Even going to known HDTV stations (like Discovery HD or TNT HD, the picture just isn't sharp and clear.) I don't know whether or not the Box has some weird presets, or what, but it just doesn't look right to me. Just to try something else, I diconnected the Box altogether and just ran the cable back into the TV, and did channel search again. The picture looks about the same as with the box.
> 
> 
> Would adding a seperate antenna help with the picture at all?
> 
> 
> I am at a loss here. I know the TV is not defective (even with the crappy cables that came with the DVD player, the picture is nice), but I want to see HDTV.
> 
> 
> Nick*



In the cable box settings, you need to turn on 1080i as an output options, otherwise it will only output 480i even on an HD channel. If you go to an HD channel, and then press INFO on the TV Remote, if it says 720x480, then you are viewing the channel at too low a resolution. When the right resolution is turned on in the cable box(1080i), the info button on the TV remote should say 1920x1080 or so.


----------



## Mooosman

Okay, I went through all of the HD channels that are listed on my little channel guide, and hit Info, and they all said: 720*480(601) That's exactly what was in the little box on the screen.


How do I change the settings on the Box??? All I can tell you about it is that it's a Motorola, and that it has TimeWarner's universal remote. I don't know the model number of the Box, but it has a Smart Card slot on the right side, and A/V jacks on the left side. Sorry I can't of more help with the model.


Thanks for the help, guys!!


Nick


----------



## Mooosman

I forgot to add that the cable guide didn't leave an owner's manual for the cable box, just for the universal remote.


Nick


----------



## Launchpad

720*480(60i) = 480i - standard definition. I can't help you out on changing the settings


----------



## kevbeck122

If the STB's software is Pioneer based, then press settings on your remote, hit the yellow triangle for more settings, go down to output formats and select them all (480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i).


Update on my PS2 problem... just for the heck of it, I went and bought the new slim version, and DVDs look great in 480i (no more annoying black noise lines). Once I switch on progressive scan, I get the wavy picture. I think the TV doesn't like the PS2's 480p output for some reason. I guess that's the same time I saw this problem on the old PS2 (SCPH-30001 version) when switching to progressive in games. 480i and 1080i work fine. I just ordered a DVI to HDMI cable for my Pioneer STB, so hopefully the picture from the box gets better.


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mooosman_
> *I forgot to add that the cable guide didn't leave an owner's manual for the cable box, just for the universal remote.
> 
> 
> Nick*



If its like the Motorola I have tried, try holding the 'menu' button down and press the power button off then on. It should bring up a menu that you can then select through, and there should be an option like 'resolution'. I suggest setting it to always 1080i, and then using the pix shape on the remote to control the display depending upon the content (4:3, 16:9) etc.


On a side note (I have the 32") and i have found when inputting my HTPC (myHD MDP-130) through component 2, that the picture is just is great as the built in OTA. It upscans DVD's with shear beauty ('The Incredibles' was...well incredible). I also love the flexabuility of the pix shape through component vs the ota tuner.


I have found myself watching HD college basketball in 'normal' mode which actually squishes the 16:9 into the full 4:3 viewing area. I would never do that with regular programing (movies or tv shows). But, with sports, it is a nice compromise, i get a bigger picture and i am not at all bothered by the 'streching' of the picture.


----------



## Apesbrain

Just set up my Sanyo 30" this afternoon and I can't figure out the channel scanning. When it started for the first time, it automatically scanned and found my good old analog cable stations, but no digital stations. I had split the analog coaxial cable from the wall and sent it into both antenna inputs on the back of the TV.


So, I switched tuners using the button on the remote, entered the menu system, and did a manual scan on "Digital Cable". This took quite a while and did find some digital stations (not many and not all the stations I get on analog). The digital stations have channel numbers like "DC80-4" and the analog channels are "C07". The problem is that this made my analog cable channels look very bad, all weak and snowy.


I unplugged the digital side of the split cable feed and attached an off-air antenna. Did a digital channel scan and now I have local off-air digital and analog cable both looking good.


Can't analog cable and digital cable be used at the same time?


Thanks.


----------



## r.jones




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Apesbrain_
> *Just set up my Sanyo 30" this afternoon and I can't figure out the channel scanning. When it started for the first time, it automatically scanned and found my good old analog cable stations, but no digital stations. I had split the analog coaxial cable from the wall and sent it into both antenna inputs on the back of the TV.
> 
> 
> So, I switched tuners using the button on the remote, entered the menu system, and did a manual scan on "Digital Cable". This took quite a while and did find some digital stations (not many and not all the stations I get on analog). The digital stations have channel numbers like "DC80-4" and the analog channels are "C07". The problem is that this made my analog cable channels look very bad, all weak and snowy.
> 
> 
> I unplugged the digital side of the split cable feed and attached an off-air antenna. Did a digital channel scan and now I have local off-air digital and analog cable both looking good.
> 
> 
> Can't analog cable and digital cable be used at the same time?
> 
> 
> Thanks.*



The TV's digital tuner will only decode clear QAM (unencrypted) signals from your cable provider. This will probably only be your digital locals from your cable provider.


You will need a splitter rated at 50 -2000 mhz, otherwise your digital signals won't pass through the splitter.


----------



## Mooosman

I tried the menu button thing, but it switches over to the standard menu screen and doesn't respond when I try to press the off/on button.


Any other ideas???


Nick


----------



## Apesbrain

I spent some time this morning with DVE and have the 30" looking pretty good. There are two things I need to access the service menu to correct. Can someone please tell me:


- how to access the service menu (I tried the "plug in while holding volume down on tv", but that did not work)


- which service menu item will help me shift the entire image about 1/2" to the left


- which service menu item will help me dial down the red level


Thanks.


----------



## bigbangtech

Please look at the front/bottom/back of the cable box and tell us what model # the cable box is.


When the box is unplugged, turn the tv on, plug in the cable box and turn it on. While it's booting up, does it have a Pioneer/Passport logo on the screen?



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mooosman_
> *I tried the menu button thing, but it switches over to the standard menu screen and doesn't respond when I try to press the off/on button.
> 
> 
> Any other ideas???
> 
> 
> Nick*


----------



## Mooosman

Okay, I flipped the box over and it said that it's Motorola model #DCT6200/1000.


I did the booting up thing 3 times, and there is no logo that appears on the screen. The screen goes from "No Signal" to a blank black screen for about 10 seconds, and the screen on the front of the cable box has a line through it, then it switches to cable.


Nick


----------



## Mooosman

I DID IT!


I entered the model number into a Google search, and found this website:

http://www.comcastnw.com/customer_se...port/index.htm 


It has the user manual for the DCT5100, which I guess the 6200 replaced at some point. I followed the instructions in the manual, by first leaving the TV on, then turning the box off and pressing the MENU button on the front of the box. I was then able to change the output type to 1080i. I didn't change anything else.


HDTV channels look great now! You can really tell the difference in the clarity and "lushness" of the colors.


My only dislike so far with this TV is the black bars on the sides, and the fact that one of the bars is thicker than the other. It looks like the whole picture needs to be shifted about 1/2" to the right.


Is there a way to do this??


Thanks for all the help guys!!!

Nick


----------



## rustycruiser

I have noticed this effect with my newly purchesed 30". I have dialed the contrast and the brightness way back, with no effect. Is this a systemic problem, or set by set? Should I exchange the set I have for another one while I still can? The NCAA basketball looks awfull with the compressed edges.




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by RebelWax_
> *I just purchased the 30" Sanyo and i noticed that when in "FULL" sceen mode that there is a slight "compressed" look to the left and right edges of the screen. You can only really notice it when a camera pans from left to right. I was wondering if there's anything in the service menu to adjust this or is this just normal? Here's a small example of what i mean.
> 
> 
> 4:3 mode
> 
> | | | | | | | | |
> 
> | | | | | | | | |
> 
> | | | | | | | | |
> 
> 
> 16:9 mode
> 
> ||| | | | | | | | | |||
> 
> ||| | | | | | | | | |||
> 
> ||| | | | | | | | | |||
> 
> 
> If there is something in the menu to adjust this can someone point me to what it is? I looked at the menu and it's pretty cryptic. Don't want to touch much in there.
> 
> 
> Thanks*


----------



## Shink




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rustycruiser_
> *I have noticed this effect with my newly purchesed 30". I have dialed the contrast and the brightness way back, with no effect. Is this a systemic problem, or set by set? Should I exchange the set I have for another one while I still can? The NCAA basketball looks awfull with the compressed edges.*



I think every 30" set has this problem, referred to as "barrel roll." It doesn't bother me all that much, but each pair of eyes is different I guess.


----------



## rustycruiser




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Shink_
> *I think every 30" set has this problem, referred to as "barrel roll." It doesn't bother me all that much, but each pair of eyes is different I guess.*



I had set the TV for the largest possible picture. I went back into the service menu and increased the horizontal overscan slightly, and this reduced the barrel roll slightly. I am going to fool around a little more and see if I can tweek it to my satisfaction.


----------



## Mako22

Can anyone explain how to balance out the volume levels between the voices and the sound effects/music in DVD movies with this TV?


I am using the speakers of the TV, no external speakers, and find in DVDs over component, that the volume level is quiet different between the voices in the movie and the sound effects/music. Voices are drowned out.


I have played around with some of the sound options but nothing seems to make a difference with this. Any ideas?


My DVD player is LG DV7832NXC (Zenith 318) and the movies I have tried are SharkTale, Monster's Inc. and The Incredibles. I have the Sanyo HT30744 model.


As another question, dark scenes are too dark, is this Macro Blocking? Or is there such a thing as black crush? Anyway to make this better?


----------



## Shink

Make sure you are outputting 2.0 sound and not 5.1 sound on the DVD (you control this with your DVD player's Audio key).


You can adjust the brightness & contrast levels to make the picture brighter to suit your needs. Also know that the set takes some time to "warm up." I notice mine is brighter after being on for 15-20 minutes than it is when I first turn it on.


----------



## rjcap

...and put the 30" Sanyo on layaway at our local Walmart. It took quite a bit of perserverence to finally locate one. Quite frankly all I did was kept stopping at the electronics department until they got sick of seeing me. I think they special ordered one just to get rid of me.










It took me just over three weeks to read all the posts in this thread. And I would like to thank all that havee gone before me. You folks have blazed the trail and have given us HD noob's hope.


The Sanyo will be coming home with me after my Florida vacation. I will post my thoughts then.


----------



## Mako22

Thanks Shink, I'll try that tonight.


Does this set have different settings for different inputs? If I change the brightness for Component, will this settings stay for Composite?


I did go through DVE with Component and this is why I was surprised that it seemed so dark, but I will try brighten it up a bit anyway.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mako22_
> *Can anyone explain how to balance out the volume levels between the voices and the sound effects/music in DVD movies with this TV?
> 
> 
> I am using the speakers of the TV, no external speakers, and find in DVDs over component, that the volume level is quiet different between the voices in the movie and the sound effects/music. Voices are drowned out.
> 
> 
> I have played around with some of the sound options but nothing seems to make a difference with this. Any ideas?
> 
> *



If you haven't already tried, I'd suggest you disable Surround sound. Menu, Pic/Sound, Manual, Surround, Off.


----------



## Shink




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mako22_
> *Thanks Shink, I'll try that tonight.
> 
> 
> Does this set have different settings for different inputs? If I change the brightness for Component, will this settings stay for Composite?
> 
> 
> I did go through DVE with Component and this is why I was surprised that it seemed so dark, but I will try brighten it up a bit anyway.*



Yes, the settings remain for all inputs - ideally that wouldn't be the case since not all inputs are the same. Earlier in the thread I think I read that in the service menu you can set each input individually, but I haven't tried that.


----------



## midsouthgeek

Does anyone have this tv with a dish network SD reciever? I was wondering how it looks? I have time warner cable with the SA 8300HD but don't like time warner. I don't want to sign up for Direct TV yet cause i want to wait till the offer MPEG 4 and maybe have a good new customer deal. Any other suggestions are welcomed.


Scott


----------



## kevbeck122

I'd assume it would look slightly better than the SD digital channels you get through Time Warner. DirecTV/DISH have always had a better picture than digital cable in my opinion.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by midsouthgeek_
> *Does anyone have this tv with a dish network SD reciever?
> *



I'd really like to get an HD DVR but price and MPEG-4 are roadblocks.


I have (SD) DVRs connected to the 32" and am generally pleased. There are some times when the overcompression of the satellite providers shows up but I don't really think it is more apparent than the old 27" TV it replaced. I had a larger DLP here for a few weeks and returned it because of the poor SD display. I think you'd be happy with the SD from either sat provider on the Sanyo. Local stations can vary a whole lot so I can't say what you'd see for locals.


----------



## BlindSyde

I just purchased the 30" version a few days ago and I and very happy with it. I have a few questions that I'm hoping someone can answer for me.



My first question: I have an Xbox and most of my games are 480p and they work great, but I have one game that is 720p and whenever I try to play it the screen goes blank but I still get sound. I can go to the dashboard to the settings and check 'no' for 720p support and the same game plays fine everytime(it then plays it in 480p). I thought this tv supported 720p?


Second question: on the 704 x 480i broadcast i receive ota, the pixshape only lets me go from normal, zoom1 and zoom2. how come it doesnt give me an option for full like regular cable does?


Thanks in advance to anyone who can answer my questions. I searched this thread fror hours and couldn't find an answer to my questions.


----------



## kevbeck122

Does the no signal box float around when you switch to 720p?


The TV just doesn't have the capabilities to switch to a full picture on an SD broadcast through the HD coax input. It knows to switch to a full picture on a widescreen broadcast, but other than that you can't change it manually as far as I know.


----------



## BlindSyde

thanks for the reply and answering one of my Q's kevbeck. The 'no signal' box does not float around when it switches to 720p from the 480p dashboard. the screen just flickers and then goes blank but i still can hear the sound from the game. I dont believe its a bad tv cause everything else works great. 480p and 1080i games play great and everything else on the tv works good with no hang-ups. I just figured that it can only upconvert 720p signals from the digital coax input and doesnt have a converter for the component inputs. anymore insight to my question from anyone else would most appreciated.


----------



## Yus

No, it can display 720p from any input that's capable of it. Soul Calibur II displays in 720p just fine on my Xbox.


----------



## kevbeck122

It's gotta be something on the XBOX then. I get a picture with Fox, ABC and ESPN (which all broadcast in 720p) through my components with my box from Time Warner.


----------



## Mako22

BlindSyde, AFAIK, this set will not display 720p, it upconverts it to 1080i. If this makes any difference in your situation.


Shink, I tried to set my audio from my DVD player last night and it would not go to 2.0, only 5.1... i could only get 2.0 when the "directors commentaries" was chosen on The Incredibles DVD...


There seem to be many options in the DVD Players audio section that I can screw around with but I'm not sure I understand what they mean... options like, bitrate, PCM (I think)... I'll have to look into that.


----------



## BlindSyde

my problem is that when i go to the xbox dashboard settings, turn all 3 hd formats on (480p, 720p, 1080i), then i try to play a game that is 720p, the screen goes blank as soon as the game starts. there is no 'no signal' box that appears and i can still hear sound from the game and when i hit info on the tv remote it says 720x480(60p) like the upconverter is broke or something.


----------



## kevbeck122




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mako22_
> *Shink, I tried to set my audio from my DVD player last night and it would not go to 2.0, only 5.1... i could only get 2.0 when the "directors commentaries" was chosen on The Incredibles DVD...
> 
> 
> There seem to be many options in the DVD Players audio section that I can screw around with but I'm not sure I understand what they mean... options like, bitrate, PCM (I think)... I'll have to look into that.*



Make sure that if the DVD player has virtual surround, that it's turned off. Most DVDs that I know of only have a 5.1 main track and leave 2.0 for foreign languages or commentaries. I haven't had any problems with audio and a DVD (I've watched The Incredibles on this TV), so just make sure surround is off on the TV and on the DVD player. The PCM and bitrate things are just for digital audio out IIRC.


----------



## Shink

Yah, what kevbeck said.


Some DVDs do have 2.0 sound, but I guess most don't. If your DVD player has a "cinema enhancement" or something like that for sound, might be worthwhile to turn on (usually it boosts the loudness of the center channel). Virtual surround should definitely be turned off.


----------



## DaEnigma

Has anyone had tilt trouble with the 32" version of this set? I just picked up the 30" and the right side is ~1.5" higher than center while the left side is about~-1.5" from center... I cry about no tilt correction...


----------



## Launchpad

BlindSyde, turn your xbox on without a disc in. When the dashboard comes up, pull both triggers and click both thumbsticks on the controller all at the same time. This enables the dashboard in progressive mode. Then try playing the game. (Worked for me when I couldn't get a game to come up).


----------



## Da Truth

Finally gave in and bought one when I found it. First off, wow, I bought some cheap Digital antenna, and the PQ is 5x better than the feed Walmart was getting. Also (as I guess is the case with any TV), the screen is much bigger in your house than it looks like in the store. The only gripes I'm having is my DirecTV not looking so hot, and widescreen DVDs in messed up ratios, but I guess I can mess with connections


----------



## Shink

The messed up ratios in your DVD is because your DVD player is set to output to 4:3 screen instead of the 16:9 screen. You need to set that in the DVD player settings.


----------



## Da Truth

Yeah, that's what I was thinking, the stupid DVD player has that setting greyed out tho for some reason, so I'm gonna play around with it tonight


Also, I'd highly suggest the 30 inch over the 32 inch, with SD or anything not HD, 'Zoom 1' has been very nice, and HD that fills the screen is beautiful


----------



## DBCooper




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bhenley_
> 
> Look on the 1st page of this thread for the link to the service manual and the redone page 5. Also a link to the original thread.



Those links are broken. It was http://www.slf.us/sanyo.pdf but there's no clue on http://www.slf.us/ either.


----------



## oryan_dunn

This should work. I may end up zipping it to save more space on my isp's sever. I will also upload the Service manual for the philips 30pw850h here as well.

http://falconrd.home.mchsi.com/sanyo.pdf


----------



## n0esc

New host for the service manual

http://www.midwestthundercats.net/sanyo/sanyo.pdf


----------



## DBCooper




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by n0esc_
> *New host for the service manual
> 
> http://www.midwestthundercats.net/sanyo/sanyo.pdf *



Thanks. It's also at http://hinome.net/images/sanyo.pdf 


Both are for the 30744. Any luck on the 32" 32744 manual?


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DBCooper_
> *
> 
> Both are for the 30744. Any luck on the 32" 32744 manual?*



I just asked support (@sanyotv.com) for the 32744 manual in electronic form and they emailed it to me. I just ZIPed it and can leave it for a week or so at
http://www.calweb.com/~bhenley/HT32744SM.zip 

but it will likely put me over my quota later in the month. It isn't a scanned PDF, so you can increase the size, search for text, ... The 30" SM I downloaded long ago was scanned from a hard copy.


----------



## Launchpad




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Da Truth_
> *Yeah, that's what I was thinking, the stupid DVD player has that setting greyed out tho for some reason, so I'm gonna play around with it tonight
> *



Go into the menu without a DVD in the player.


----------



## tmaster1

Just stopped at the wal-mart in Tracy Ca. and they have 2 of the 30" ones

on the isle by the electronics department. I have one and another one on lay-away. By the way I check the boxes and the serial number start with

v-4. Anyway just wanted to pass that along.


----------



## bigbangtech

I have a Sanyo HT30744 and noticed intermittent flickering. I have pretty much ruled out everything except the TV itself.


It manifests itself on ALL inputs to a greater or lesser degree. (Component 2+3, Composite 1 and 2, S-VIDEO, HDMI and both OTA tuners). Flickers from OTA signal, cable signal and DVD playback.


It's a general quick brightness fluctuation of the whole picture most noticeable when you have a dark scene, or in gray or black sidebars for 4:3 or letterbox programs. It is not only confined to dark scenes, but normal scenes will see the flickering too. It goes on for 30 seconds or so then goes away for a few seconds. It seems to have gotten progressively worse over the past two weeks.


Also, during a few dark scenes of an HD channel, the screen was kind of gray instead, and you could see diagonal light gray lines crossing the screen at an interval of about every one inch or so.


Someone had mentioned that it was Timer Warner NYC's cable signal, but that is ruled out because the screen flickers even with the box off.


But one observation:


If you have no devices turned on and the "no signal" square bounces around the screen, the black screen doesn't really flicker(but I can't be 100% sure).


I have a Sanyo repair center listed as being about a mile away from us. Does anyone have an idea of what's going on with this set and would Sanyo send a tech or likely tell me to go get it replaced at wallyworl? The reason I ask is because someone in this thread claimed that Sanyo actually had a tech replace a bad tube for them


----------



## kevbeck122

The warranty states to take it back to the retailer and get a new one as far as I know. I've seen the brightness fluctuation when using components for my cable box, but I switched to HDMI and it seems to be a lot better. People have said in this thread that the inputs are cheap therefore you see those issues with the picture. I think I also saw somewhere that the power supply is also cheap and causes interference with the inputs (something to that effect).


----------



## pantala

Summary: if you get a hold of the right person at Sanyo support, they can help you out with the tilt issue.


I've got a 30" with the left side tilted between 1/4" and 1/2" lower than the right. As discussed earlier in this thread, this is easily corrected by a yoke rotation. I guess I talked to the right person over at support because they arranged for a technician to come out and make the rotation correction. All is good now! (The technician did mention that if the rotation had been too extreme he wouldn't have been able to fix it.)


Now for the bad news: I don't want to have this Sanyo person be flooded with requests, so I am not going to give contact information. I thought long and hard about posting at all because of this. Please don't flood this thread with requests for contact info. I thought it would be a good compromise instead to let people know that it IS possible to get this fixed.


I will admit that after watching the slightly tilted screen for a couple weeks it stopped bothering me. The tv is such a good deal that I don't think any of us canr really complain.


----------



## bigbangtech

After posting about the flicker issue last night, I wake up this morning and the TV is performing even better!


Now the whole screen is medium gray with white diagonal lines across the screen. But, I can still see the picture UNDERNEATH but it is very light, it's practically gray because the whole screen is gray. What gives now?


Oh does anyone know the proper way to reset the TV to factory defaults or a hard reset? Just as a last ditch effort of course.


----------



## Shawnito

Any one have an original service manual PDF for the HT30744, not the scanned version because its not readable in the shaded tables.


----------



## kevbeck122




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bigbangtech_
> *Oh does anyone know the proper way to reset the TV to factory defaults or a hard reset? Just as a last ditch effort of course.*



Reset button on the remote is the only way I know of.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Shawnito_
> *Any one have an original service manual PDF for the HT30744, not the scanned version because its not readable in the shaded tables.*



I'm pretty sure you could get the SM for the 30744 in PDF form if you asked Support(@sanyotv.com). Page 5 was rescanned in high res and available as a separate download (3MB) but you can use page 5 from the 32" pdf. The Initial Setup Data column(s) have different values on the 30" and 32" but you shouldn't be changing your unit to match the values in that column anyhow. Items 106 & 108 show 70 as the setup value for both sizes but your TV probably doesn't use 70 for red or blue drive. There are differences between the initial setup value for 30" and 32" on 117 thru 120 but many of those values didn't match what Ryan originally posted for the 30" at his store and others of those didn't match either 32" I checked. Someone made changes to the initial setup data that are specific to that unit that you shouldn't undo, at least w/o recording the value they start with before you change ANYTHING in the SM.


The best thing would be for someone to get the 30744 PDF from support and make it available as a download instead of the scanned version. Even then, people shouldn't assume they should change their values to what appears in the table (once it is readable).


----------



## Da Truth

Nuts, just really noticed the barrell roll enough to bother me. I've seen it in the past couple days, but it really ruined it for me when watching HD in sports, real noticeable in the Bulls game on WGN HD tonight, almost ruined the whole thing


----------



## s0ggyfish

I'm having a problem with the sanyo 30 inch widescreen model I purchased about 3 weeks ago where after maybe 5 or 10 minutes the tv display will just shut off but the audio will keep working, I can't even tell the tv is on if it weren't for the sound. I'm guessing this unit is faulty, has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## kevbeck122

If it's when using the built in tuners, then yes it probably is a faulty unit. Check your connections if it's when using the component or HDMI inputs. Can you display the menu or anything after this 5-10 minute period?


----------



## sanyo34_user

I have a Sanyo 32744 (32") and am very happy about the purchase in general. Here's a problem that I have observed :


S-video worse than composite : Both S-video inputs produce worse picture than composite. I tried S-video source from Satellite box, computer video card, MediaMVP. All consistently show poor quality compared to connecting composite output from the same source. I tried different cables, and settings (did not change service settings) on the TV, but no change. Quality on S-video is not horrible, or any other serious problem - but composite always looks better. The problem wth the picture is that it looks like a low resolution source.


I took the S-video output through a RF modulator and connected to analog RF-in of TV. This comes out MUCH better than directly connecting S-Video !


----------



## hellonewbie




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sanyo34_user_
> *I have a Sanyo 32744 (32") and am very happy about the purchase in general. Here's a problem that I have observed :
> 
> 
> S-video worse than composite : Both S-video inputs produce worse picture than composite. I tried S-video source from Satellite box, computer video card, MediaMVP. All consistently show poor quality compared to connecting composite output from the same source. I tried different cables, and settings (did not change service settings) on the TV, but no change. Quality on S-video is not horrible, or any other serious problem - but composite always looks better. The problem wth the picture is that it looks like a low resolution source.
> 
> 
> I took the S-video output through a RF modulator and connected to analog RF-in of TV. This comes out MUCH better than directly connecting S-Video !*



Maybe your unit's svideo input is messed up. It's just a guess, but you may want to verify the instore unit behavior if its similar to yours to decide if you want to return it.


----------



## 4TXTECH

Hello All:


I just wanted to thank everyone for posting on this thread about these Sanyo TVs. Your posts have helped me greatly in my decision to buy a HT32744.


All I can say about this TV is WOW! what a deal. I have had absolutly no problems with this set other than the sound stinks. I would definitely recommend an external sound system with this TV, for full effect.


The picture quality is exceptional for a $700 dollar TV. Other than the top of the line Sony 34" direct view set I saw at Circuit******. I can't tell a difference between this set and any other direct view sets I have seen.


I do have one question for anyone here. I have an older, non progressive scan, Pansonic DVD player that has served me well. I am using component cables and the picture quality is many many times better than the composite video connection I used with my 12 year old 27" Magnavox TV this set is replacing. Has anyone seen the diffence in picture quality between a progressive scan DVD player set for interlaced output vs. progressive output? I am trying to determine if going out and buying a progressive scan DVD player is worth it.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sudsy

Awhile back, someone posted about color distortions on the HT32744.

I got one of these sets a couple of weeks ago, and am experiencing the same problem.


While watching a program with a light or white background, the left third of the screen exhibits a bluish tint, while the right third displays a

(very noticeable) brownish tint. This brown tint is particularly apparent in the lower right corner of the tube. It has nothing to do with magnetic interference from nearby speakers.



I spoke to Sanyo's Customer Service/Technical department twice.

The second time I got their supervisor, Harvey. They are polite and

helpful to a fault, and have admitted that this problem exists.

Sanyo says the color distortion is a "characteristic" of this tube, and that there is no fix for it.

I asked if I would have better luck if I returned this for another set (same model) and they said that they all have this trait.

Basically I either have to live with this obvious color distortion, or return

the set and buy something different.


Are any other owners of the 32" set experiencing this problem? Any thoughts on this issue? An earlier poster said that Sanyo replaced his picture tube. Sanyo flat out denies this. Any feedback would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Bobpork

Bought this TV in Aug/04...Bowing down on left is still problem - svc menu had no adjustment. Also sometimes there is no pic on power-up, just the clicks and then sound- no pic. I have to turn off and wait, maybe it will work next time...Last week I turned it on and the pic was washed out and blurry, so I turned it off and on and it was ok. Is this a lemon or what?

-Bob


----------



## kevbeck122




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by 4TXTECH_
> *I do have one question for anyone here. I have an older, non progressive scan, Pansonic DVD player that has served me well. I am using component cables and the picture quality is many many times better than the composite video connection I used with my 12 year old 27" Magnavox TV this set is replacing. Has anyone seen the diffence in picture quality between a progressive scan DVD player set for interlaced output vs. progressive output? I am trying to determine if going out and buying a progressive scan DVD player is worth it.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.*



I'd say save your money and wait until they decide on a format for the new HD-DVDs and the new players come out. To be honest I couldn't really tell the difference between a progressive and interlaced player.


----------



## Da Truth

I have the 30 inch, and have also noticed the weak look of the S-Video connection, but this is the best connection available on my current D* receiver. I might try the RF thing you were talking about


----------



## sanyo34_user




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Da Truth_
> *I have the 30 inch, and have also noticed the weak look of the S-Video connection, but this is the best connection available on my current D* receiver. I might try the RF thing you were talking about*



Try composite, if you have it in your receiver. I had used the RF modulator just to ensure that my S-video outputs were good. Theoretically, RF modulating should give the worst signal, even less than composite.


Is there anybody else out there who had similar experience with S-video ?


----------



## Shink

My S-Video is input from my PS2, Dreamcast, and a cheapy DVD player from an S-Video switcher and it looks fine on my 30". I have a V5xxxx serial number.


----------



## Drslump

Hey guys. Ive been reading over this thread after finding it during a google search for info about this tv. Im considering buying one in a few weeks, the major selling point for me was the built in tuner and HDMI inputs. However, Im now wondering if I will be able to recieve HD broadcasts over my regular cable line? I dont have digital cable and have no way of upgrading to digital cable( Cable is included in the rent for my apartment, so its set as is.) Without any type of reciever box etc. will I still get good quality HD broadcasts? Also, HDMI is capable of carrying both digital video and digital audio signals as far as I know, does this mean if I connect my DVD player via HDMI to the tv, and then have the optical out cable from the tv hooked up to my reciever that Ill be able to get 6.1 audio etc. from my dvd player without hooking it up to the reciever? This will be my first HDTV purchase, and Ive always been more of an audiophile than a videophile. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## r.jones

Drslump,


You will only be able to receive HD broadcasts via your cable only if your cable company sends the signal unencrypted (clear QAM). With most cable companies this usually includes the locals.


The optical cable output only works for the ATSC tuner.


----------



## Drslump




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by r.jones_
> *Drslump,
> 
> 
> You will only be able to receive HD broadcasts via your cable only if your cable company sends the signal unencrypted (clear QAM). With most cable companies this usually includes the locals.
> 
> 
> The optical cable output only works for the ATSC tuner.*



Ok thanks for the info. I dont get a ton of channels anyway and was mostly interested in being able to catch lost and 24 etc. in HD. I do however have a ton of DVDs Im looking forward to watching in HD. Also thank you for the info on the audio output, looks like Ill have to buy another opti cable.


----------



## Shink




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Drslump_
> *I do however have a ton of DVDs Im looking forward to watching in HD.*



Just to make sure no one has misinformed you, you cannot watch any DVD in "HD." At best, you will get a DVD that has been scaled up to HD resolution, and that will only be with a new DVD player and it's probably not worth the money to do so with this set.


Your DVD's might look better, but it won't be because they are in HD.


----------



## cafmeyer




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Sudsy_
> *Awhile back, someone posted about color distortions on the HT32744.
> 
> I got one of these sets a couple of weeks ago, and am experiencing the same problem.
> 
> 
> While watching a program with a light or white background, the left third of the screen exhibits a bluish tint, while the right third displays a
> 
> (very noticeable) brownish tint. This brown tint is particularly apparent in the lower right corner of the tube. It has nothing to do with magnetic interference from nearby speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke to Sanyo's Customer Service/Technical department twice.
> 
> The second time I got their supervisor, Harvey. They are polite and
> 
> helpful to a fault, and have admitted that this problem exists.
> 
> Sanyo says the color distortion is a "characteristic" of this tube, and that there is no fix for it.
> 
> I asked if I would have better luck if I returned this for another set (same model) and they said that they all have this trait.
> 
> Basically I either have to live with this obvious color distortion, or return
> 
> the set and buy something different.
> 
> 
> Are any other owners of the 32" set experiencing this problem? Any thoughts on this issue? An earlier poster said that Sanyo replaced his picture tube. Sanyo flat out denies this. Any feedback would be much appreciated. Thanks.*




I have had my HT32744 for about 6 weeks and have more recently noticed similar color issues. While I have not observed any problems on the left side of the screen, the right side (1/4 to 1/3) has been intermittently suspect. It was most noticeable with the recent college basketball games where there was red (looked more maroon) in that area. I also noticed that the whites looked more brownish-yellow. I had thought it could be due to an unshielded speaker being too close, but it has occurred even when it has been removed. Is it possible that the internal speakers are the cause? It's not always there and I haven't yet figured out when it shows up. It is distracting now that I look for it. So much so that I am about ready to take it back (probably would have it it were not so darn heavy).


----------



## Drslump




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Shink_
> *Just to make sure no one has misinformed you, you cannot watch any DVD in "HD." At best, you will get a DVD that has been scaled up to HD resolution, and that will only be with a new DVD player and it's probably not worth the money to do so with this set.
> 
> 
> Your DVD's might look better, but it won't be because they are in HD.*



Upscaling DVD players are only about 200 bucks at best buy, would you say its still not worth it to get one of those for this set? Also why wouldnt it be worth it, and would it be worth it on other sets?


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by r.jones_
> *
> 
> The optical cable output only works for the ATSC tuner.*



Does that mean you tried connecting a DVD via HDMI and do not get anthing on the optical out from the TV? The TV only provides something on the optical out when it has a digital audio source, but that is the ATSC tuner, Clear QAM, and HDMI input.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...98#post4848398 


WannabeSQ says:


Re Number 7, I have a receiver with the same inputs as yours, and what I did was buy a DVD player with HDMI, so then the optical cable from the TV does double duty from the TV tuner and the DVD player. It also was more in sync than going directly from the (same) DVD player to the receiver. Anyone else noticed sync problems? I got one of those upconverting DVD players, not that it really does wonders, but it keeps the signal digital right to the TV.


----------



## sanyoht32744

I've spoken with and had email correspondence with Sanyo support and both communications say this is a known problem with the tube. There's no correction available. It appears that some sets are worse than others. I like

this set but will be returning it within the week as the yellow/brown and blue ovals are way to bright and distracting.


If Sanyo can bring out their new models without this issue, I'll certainly buy one again.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cafmeyer_
> *I have had my HT32744 for about 6 weeks and have more recently noticed similar color issues. While I have not observed any problems on the left side of the screen, the right side (1/4 to 1/3) has been intermittently suspect. It was most noticeable with the recent college basketball games where there was red (looked more maroon) in that area. I also noticed that the whites looked more brownish-yellow. I had thought it could be due to an unshielded speaker being too close, but it has occurred even when it has been removed. Is it possible that the internal speakers are the cause? It's not always there and I haven't yet figured out when it shows up. It is distracting now that I look for it. So much so that I am about ready to take it back (probably would have it it were not so darn heavy).*


----------



## blizzard64

I was not clear on what clear QAM is, so I called Sanyo today & I'll try and clarify it. Simply put, if you have satellite service you don't need QAM enabled. If you have cable, you should get it enabled so you can watch HD & digital channels without a set-top box (assuming your cable company hasn't scrambled these channels).


Regarding the "barrel roll" that many are talking about. I just purchased the HT30744 a week ago & noticed the same problem. To fix it I went to the menu of my HD receiver & changed the screen setting/format. It was set to PANORAMIC, and that was causing the problem.


----------



## Shink

The Panoramic setting isn't what's causing the problem. I use the built in tuners and the problem is still there. It's a physical design flaw in the set.


----------



## blizzard64

Changing the panoramic setting on my Directv HD receiver solved the problem for me.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Shink_
> *The Panoramic setting isn't what's causing the problem. I use the built in tuners and the problem is still there. It's a physical design flaw in the set.*



When you say barrel roll, are you talking about the corners of the screen going in or out compared to the sides?


Both of the following distortions are adjustable in the SM:


) pincushion (


(barrel)


If your barrel roll is something other than barrel distortion (where the top/bottom "lines" on the screen aren't as wide as the middle "lines"), can you describe what it is you see?


----------



## Shink

It's been posted before, the set looks like this:



||| | | | | | | | |||

||| | | | | | | | |||

||| | | | | | | | |||



So everything at the edge of the screen gets "squished" horizontally.


----------



## losartworks

I bought mine last summer at Wal-Mart for $747. For the last 3 weeks I have been getting some greenish hues on the right side and often times the image seems washed out in regard to color. Fortunately I retained the reciept. I refused the same model and the only other similar sets they had were the Phillips 30 inch I was thinking of buying before the Sanyo hit the shelf and they still have a 30 inch Panasonic Tau... but they are discontinuin it and cutt the price down to $700 (still high in my opinion for a non tuner inclusive HD set of this type and size).


So I ended up with a Wal Mart gift card worth $811 which I took, rather than haul the TV back home and perhaps not get even that if I attempted to return it again.


I havent gone through the mass reviews for the Phillips or the Pan Tau they sell,,, should these be avoided in anyone's opinion?

Id step up to their plasma sets but they have the prices on them so inaccurate to current market value it isn't funny. They have a 42" Tatung for $2500 that is selling at some electronic stores for half that. They have a 42" Sanyo for $3000 that has been there probably from when they started stocking plasmas to begin with.


All this Wal Mart credit I have (800 gift card and I carry a WM dedicated store charge for another $3K that I seldom use because I generally only buy some food products there and some cleaning supplies).


But this Sanyo ultimately disappointed me. Thats not to say they are a bad design. Obviously lots of folks here enjoy the set they bought. Perhaps some internal tuning may have overcome my problems. maybe not. But I didn't like the speakers and the sound they made in their housing if you turned it up too high...nasty little faded rattle sound.


Maybe I will go read about the Sony 34XBR960... I was hearing about that before I bought the Sanyo, but as it wasnt out at the time I couldnt buy.


----------



## Silvertip1

O.K. I have this nice 32" and I want to hook my HTPC up to it using a FX5900XT with the DVI to HDMI adaptor. I will be using a 15" monitor to set up the dual view(and then removing it once I have everything working) and need to know which resolution to set for the t.v. to allow for the minimal use of underscan. I use 1024x768x32 on a 22" CRT and would like to get as close to this in clarity and sharpness as possible. I would like to be able to surf the net and play my flight sims but don't know if the underscan will compensate enough to give me readable text. I will probably post this in the htpc forum also, but since this forum is dedicated to the two sets, I thought I would get a faster answer here. If out of line, please feel free to move it.

Silvertip


----------



## Silvertip1

O.K. I have this nice 32" and I want to hook my HTPC up to it using a FX5900XT with the DVI to HDMI adaptor. I will be using a 15" monitor to set up the dual view(and then removing it once I have everything working) and need to know which resolution to set for the t.v. to allow for the minimal use of underscan. I use 1024x768x32 on a 22" CRT and would like to get as close to this in clarity and sharpness as possible. I would like to be able to surf the net and play my flight sims but don't know if the underscan will compensate enough to give me readable text. I will probably post this in the htpc forum also, but since this forum is dedicated to the two sets, I thought I would get a faster answer here. If out of line, please feel free to move it.

Silvertip


----------



## W4ZOO

Sorry to bump, but I know some one has this info ?


I need to do few things in the service menu.


Red push. What items and values have been used ?


Are there adjustable setting for the presets in the menu setup, Currently you can only set the "manual" for bright ,hue,con, sharp. I would assume that there are adjustments for the "Normal, News and Movie" settings.

I have adjusted these items in my Sony in the service menu with great success.



Thanks


----------



## bigbangtech

I called the Sanyo warranty line, and they wanted me to initially get an exchange at Walmart. They also said the FINAL shipment of HT30744's went out last week, and of course none of my local Walmarts had it in stock.


No problem, on Monday they said a tech would contact me, and Friday the tech made an appointment. Today, the tech came by and luckily it was a very simple problem. The main transformer was losing its setting (knobs were defective and loose). He was able to play around and get a picture, but it would crap out again.


So he took the whole power board and will be replacing the transformer when it comes in and then putting the board back in.


All of this free of charge of course since it's still under 1st year warranty.


I suggest to anyone that hasn't bought the 3 year extension warranty for $40 to get it. And it's 3 years ON TOP of the 1 year mfr warranty.


If anyone has a brightness fluctuation and once in a while sees diagonal lines with a really light picture out of the blue, your transformer may be going.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bigbangtech_
> *I have a Sanyo HT30744 and noticed intermittent flickering. I have pretty much ruled out everything except the TV itself.
> 
> 
> It manifests itself on ALL inputs to a greater or lesser degree. (Component 2+3, Composite 1 and 2, S-VIDEO, HDMI and both OTA tuners). Flickers from OTA signal, cable signal and DVD playback.
> 
> 
> It's a general quick brightness fluctuation of the whole picture most noticeable when you have a dark scene, or in gray or black sidebars for 4:3 or letterbox programs. It is not only confined to dark scenes, but normal scenes will see the flickering too. It goes on for 30 seconds or so then goes away for a few seconds. It seems to have gotten progressively worse over the past two weeks.
> 
> 
> Also, during a few dark scenes of an HD channel, the screen was kind of gray instead, and you could see diagonal light gray lines crossing the screen at an interval of about every one inch or so.
> 
> 
> Someone had mentioned that it was Timer Warner NYC's cable signal, but that is ruled out because the screen flickers even with the box off.
> 
> 
> But one observation:
> 
> 
> If you have no devices turned on and the "no signal" square bounces around the screen, the black screen doesn't really flicker(but I can't be 100% sure).
> 
> 
> I have a Sanyo repair center listed as being about a mile away from us. Does anyone have an idea of what's going on with this set and would Sanyo send a tech or likely tell me to go get it replaced at wallyworl? The reason I ask is because someone in this thread claimed that Sanyo actually had a tech replace a bad tube for them*


----------



## Blood Simple




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bigbangtech_
> *I called the Sanyo warranty line, and they wanted me to initially get an exchange at Walmart. They also said the FINAL shipment of HT30744's went out last week, and of course none of my local Walmarts had it in stock.
> *



Is it being discontinued?


----------



## Amigo-2k

where can we get an extended warranty from?


40 for 3 years, seems like a bargin.


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Amigo-2k_
> *where can we get an extended warranty from?
> 
> 
> 40 for 3 years, seems like a bargin.*



Here is the 2 year .


And the 3 Year .


----------



## Shink

Thanks for the link - I'm all over the three year one!


----------



## troutguy

Ok, this is my first post, so don't shoot the messenger.


I just got back from my local Super Wal-Mart and the Electronics Manager told me that the Sanyo HT30744 is no longer going to be carried by Wal-Mart. This came as a complete surprise to me, because I was able to pick up one from them just last week (they had 3 come in the night before and I kept calling them about it).


I have been snooping on this post for awhile and I just decided to jump in. It has taken me about 20 hours to go through all of the posts (and I have yet to finish) and I still am trying to figure out everything on this TV. It looks good, but I am no expert.


So going back to the manager story.... he said that Sanyo can not keep up with Wal-Mart's demand and so Wal-Mart dropped the item. Supposedly, there are still some in the pipeline, but that will be it. He had one left to come in and has four people waiting to get their hands on it.


He also said that at the price of $562, that Wal-Mart was taking a 10% loss on the product. He then informed me that there are other electronics where the same hit was taking place. He said that Corporate were willing to take a Loss-Leader in order to get more traffic at each store because they mark up so much on other items.


Thats all I have.


PS. If someone who has this TV would send me a private message about the service menu I would apprecitiate it. I am in the process of trying to fix the picture and have yet to be able to do it.


Thanks, Pete


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Amigo-2k_
> *where can we get an extended warranty from?
> 
> 
> 40 for 3 years, seems like a bargin.*



I just bought one of the 3 years. They wanted to charge $4.xx for shipping. I called the 1-800 number, and the service rep was very helpful, researched it, and said it was a problem with the system. He held the line till I made the purchase, and then I gave him my order # and he refunded the $5.xx (with tax) back to my credit card. VERY good experience. Let's hope that filing a claim will be just as easy when it comes time.


----------



## Drslump




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by troutguy_
> *Ok, this is my first post, so don't shoot the messenger.
> 
> 
> I just got back from my local Super Wal-Mart and the Electronics Manager told me that the Sanyo HT30744 is no longer going to be carried by Wal-Mart. This came as a complete surprise to me, because I was able to pick up one from them just last week (they had 3 come in the night before and I kept calling them about it).
> 
> 
> I have been snooping on this post for awhile and I just decided to jump in. It has taken me about 20 hours to go through all of the posts (and I have yet to finish) and I still am trying to figure out everything on this TV. It looks good, but I am no expert.
> 
> 
> So going back to the manager story.... he said that Sanyo can not keep up with Wal-Mart's demand and so Wal-Mart dropped the item. Supposedly, there are still some in the pipeline, but that will be it. He had one left to come in and has four people waiting to get their hands on it.
> 
> 
> He also said that at the price of $562, that Wal-Mart was taking a 10% loss on the product. He then informed me that there are other electronics where the same hit was taking place. He said that Corporate were willing to take a Loss-Leader in order to get more traffic at each store because they mark up so much on other items.
> 
> 
> Thats all I have.
> 
> 
> PS. If someone who has this TV would send me a private message about the service menu I would apprecitiate it. I am in the process of trying to fix the picture and have yet to be able to do it.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Pete*




So does this affect the 32 inch model at all? I had planned on buying the 30 inch in a month or so, but If they dont have any more of them Id be willing to spend the extra hundred or so for the 32 incher. The other option of course is to take advantage of their buy now bill me later special right now, where your first payment isnt due until august. I could pay the shipping now, then pay it off long well before august comes around, it would just guarantee I got one. Im waiting on my paycheck in case you were wondering, job starts may 1st paycheck comes may 15th.


----------



## Amigo-2k




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sterno3_
> *Here is the 2 year .
> 
> 
> And the 3 Year .*



So if I purchased it in August of last year, can I purchase the 3 year in July of 05? and then I'm covered until July or 08?


----------



## tmaster1




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Drslump_
> *So does this affect the 32 inch model at all? I had planned on buying the 30 inch in a month or so, but If they dont have any more of them Id be willing to spend the extra hundred or so for the 32 incher. The other option of course is to take advantage of their buy now bill me later special right now, where your first payment isnt due until august. I could pay the shipping now, then pay it off long well before august comes around, it would just guarantee I got one. Im waiting on my paycheck in case you were wondering, job starts may 1st paycheck comes may 15th.*



Just put one on lay-away it only takes 10 % about 60 dollars.


----------



## kevbeck122




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Amigo-2k_
> *So if I purchased it in August of last year, can I purchase the 3 year in July of 05? and then I'm covered until July or 08?*



The service plans start right when the manufacturer's warranty is up. You'll be covered until August of 2008.


----------



## Drslump




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tmaster1_
> *Just put one on lay-away it only takes 10 % about 60 dollars.*



Ive never done lay away, whats the payment schedule like? and how long wil they hold it etc.?


----------



## Blain

Hi great forum and Info i have a couple of questions.


I recently went into WM and saw the 32" and said DAMN! and hdtv tuners too!


So i found this thread and wanted to clarify:


I have cable outa the wall no set up box, will the picture suck? Its expanded but i dont think digital or HD.

What can i expect?


I have a directTV dish on the house but not connected, any use?


I think i have a huge attenna on a tree outside will have to look.


I have a 10 year old toshiba 32"


Thx in advance!


----------



## rman

I really liked the way the TV displayed SD. It really cleaned up the picture I was getting with basic cable. I plugged the cable into the digital side and was able to pick up all the HD local channels and many of the channels that were PPV, HBO, etc. I had to return it because of the geometry problems it had and on xbox games 720p was no different then 480p picture. Also sucked that you had to change the dash board to widescreen every time you had to play 720p games.


----------



## Launchpad

SERVICE PLAN


I just called the number for information about the plan and learned a couple things.


You may purchase the service plan for up to 90 days after you purchase the TV. All you have to do is purchase it online and save your online receipt for the plan along with your TV receipt.


I was also told that a 30" TV would be covered for in-home service if there were problems.


I think I'm sold on it for $40.


----------



## Drslump




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rman_
> *I really liked the way the TV displayed SD. It really cleaned up the picture I was getting with basic cable. I plugged the cable into the digital side and was able to pick up all the HD local channels and many of the channels that were PPV, HBO, etc. I had to return it because of the geometry problems it had and on xbox games 720p was no different then 480p picture. Also sucked that you had to change the dash board to widescreen every time you had to play 720p games.*



So for gaming you would reccomend the 32 incher? Becuase while Im largely in favore of the 30 incher, gaming is a big part of what I do so its a very important factor for me.


----------



## MemphisNET

Sanyo HT30744 30" (Canadian only as far as I can tell)


Ok, so this set does 1080i. What happens to all my xbox and gamecube games that support 720p and 480p. Will this set display these resolutions? or is that why the set is so inexpensive. If so, it seems it will be waste (in terms of HD quality) because the xbox will do widescreen, but the quality will only be marginally better than svideo. plus, since you have to set the res on the xbox (a new menu pop's up when the HD cable is connected) between 480p, 720p and 1080i, if the game doesn't support it the HD cable is essencially useless.


thoughts ? im worried about purchasing because almost all xbox games are done in 480p, a few are 720, but very very few are 1080i


edit : i noticed two/three posts up that someone mentioned 720/480. is the res natively supported on the set ?


----------



## Launchpad

Yes the TV displays 480p, 720p, and 1080i just fine. It upconverts everything to 1080i. Games in 480p (I don't own any 720 games) are SIGNIFICANTLY better looking than games through the s-video connection. You can set the dashboard to enable 480, 720, and 1080 output and it will output the best possible signal depending on the game (there are very few in 720p and none that I know of in 1080, most are in 480p). Some games have the capability of producing a widescreen picture. If you set the dashboard to widescreen, it will output the widescreen picture when supported, otherwise it will output the 4:3 picture. However, the widescreen picture signal is compressed into 4:3 so you just have to change the TV's picture shape from "normal" to "full" with the press of a button. There is no need to change the dashboard settings at any time once you have them set for the TV.


----------



## MemphisNET

oh that is absolutely excellent. you'd think sanyo would have that on their site (supports 480/720 upscaling or something to that effect for us newbies)


ok, ive made up my mind. and if it messes up, thank god walmart will take anything back










i haven't been able to find another tube in the 26-32 catagory for under 1000, with most 30's in the 1499 range.



77pages was far too much to go through, thanks for the help


----------



## tmaster1




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Drslump_
> *Ive never done lay away, whats the payment schedule like? and how long wil they hold it etc.?*



You have 60 to90 days depending on the store to get it out and you can make payments anyway you like. Carry the receipt with you and you can make payments at any register. I have bought 2 of the 30" that way.


----------



## tmaster1




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Drslump_
> *Ive never done lay away, whats the payment schedule like? and how long wil they hold it etc.?*



You have 60 to90 days depending on the store to get it out and you can make payments anyway you like. Carry the receipt with you and you can make payments at any register. I have bought 2 of the 30" that way.


----------



## Drslump




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tmaster1_
> *You have 60 to90 days depending on the store to get it out and you can make payments anyway you like. Carry the receipt with you and you can make payments at any register. I have bought 2 of the 30" that way.*



Thanks for the Idea and the help. It sounds like that will work just fine since in just about 30 days Ill ahve my pay check.


----------



## Launchpad

Another note is that if the price drops after you have put it on layaway (if it goes on clearance for instance), you are entitled to the lower price.


----------



## laziboy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Justin_P_
> *I have a couple questions maybe you guys with a little more knowledge might be able to help.
> 
> 
> First I have noticed on the far left of my screen what looks like two vertical lines that are a tad brighter than the rest of the screen. It happens on all signals. Any idea what might cause this or how to fix it? I adjusted overscan down to 3-5% on the sides, and had to move the picture a little to the right. I also adjusted some geometry on the sides. Do you think one of these adjustments could have caused my problem. This is really bugging me.
> 
> 
> Second I have a slight bow on the bottom and top of the screens any idea what number in the service menu will correct this. I couldn't find it looking at the manual.
> 
> 
> Third my right side of the screen is a tad darker than the left is this fixable?
> 
> 
> And finally this is a really stupid question but can you converge a single tube TV like a CRT projector? I wouldn't think you wouldn't need too since there is only one tube but my far right and left edges look like they need converged.*



I quoted the old post from Justin_P because I got the similar problem here. After I noticed the big overscan of my Sanyo HT27744, I went to service manual and fixed the overscan but then I notice there are 2 brighter lines on the left side of my screen which never go away.


Maybe the factory made the overscan on purpose to hide this problem?


Could you more experienced people help?

Thanks.


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Launchpad_
> *SERVICE PLAN
> 
> 
> I just called the number for information about the plan and learned a couple things.
> 
> 
> You may purchase the service plan for up to 90 days after you purchase the TV. All you have to do is purchase it online and save your online receipt for the plan along with your TV receipt.
> 
> 
> I was also told that a 30" TV would be covered for in-home service if there were problems.
> 
> 
> I think I'm sold on it for $40.*



Thanks for the heads up on the 90 days rule. It wasn't noted anywhere on the website (or conditions of the warranty--that I read at least). I bought my TV almost a year ago, so the warranty wouldn't have applied. I thought that I would have time to buy it while the original manufacturer's warranty was in force. Unfortanely that is not the case...










o well


----------



## Blain




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Blain_
> *Hi great forum and Info i have a couple of questions.
> 
> 
> I recently went into WM and saw the 32" and said DAMN! and hdtv tuners too!
> 
> 
> So i found this thread and wanted to clarify:
> 
> 
> I have cable outa the wall no set up box, will the picture suck? Its expanded but i dont think digital or HD.
> 
> What can i expect?
> 
> 
> I have a directTV dish on the house but not connected, any use?
> 
> 
> I think i have a huge attenna on a tree outside will have to look.
> 
> 
> I have a 10 year old toshiba 32"
> 
> 
> Thx in advance!*



Anyone??


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Launchpad_
> *SERVICE PLAN
> 
> 
> I just called the number for information about the plan and learned a couple things.
> 
> 
> You may purchase the service plan for up to 90 days after you purchase the TV. All you have to do is purchase it online and save your online receipt for the plan along with your TV receipt.
> 
> 
> I was also told that a 30" TV would be covered for in-home service if there were problems.
> 
> 
> I think I'm sold on it for $40.*



I questioned the requirement to purchase the service plan within 90 days of purchasing the TV, and read through Description at the URLs already posted, then the Terms and Conditions link ( http://i.walmart.com/i/rb/4045.pdf ) and couldn't find it there either. I DIDN'T buy it within the 90 days, "knowing" it could be purchased in the first year (Mfg parts & labor period). Actually, it doesn't go into effect until 30 days after you purchase it so it might be better to do so a month before the mfg warranty expires. That ASSUMES it doesn't have to be purchased within 90 days. I don't know if it does / doesn't.


One item in the T & C that bothers me is:


This Plan will terminate if Your Product is replaced with a new Product or a check for the original Product purchase price on the receipt, not including tax, or voucher, or cash card.


Does this mean that if the TV is replaced after the initial year Mfg warranty, the remainder of the 2 or 3 year term of the service plan is toast? As long as they decide to repair (and not replace) the unit, the coverage continues for the initial plan duration. If you buy the TV, buy the Plan, and then take the TV back to WalMart to "repurchase it at the new lower price" or even an replacement with a new working unit, is the service plan voided?


According to the T & C, you may be required to also produce a copy of the T & C, in addition to two receipts:


Instructions: Print this sheet and Your e-mail receipt for the Product; they are integral parts of the Plan and You may be required to produce them to obtain service or replacement.


I've only got questions, no answers.


----------



## Launchpad

Most service plans operate this way. Best Buy's is the same, the plan covers repairs, but when and if they replace the item all together the plan is considered satisfied and your service plan coverage terminates. However, I'm not too sure about returning and repurchasing for a lower price.


----------



## rman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Drslump_
> *So for gaming you would reccomend the 32 incher? Becuase while Im largely in favore of the 30 incher, gaming is a big part of what I do so its a very important factor for me.*



I would not recommend the Sanyo for xbox gaming after having seen the games on a Sony. Like I said I could not tell the difference between 480P and 720p, on the other sets I tried...the difference between 480p and 720p were night and day. Also I would never buy a wide screen TV for gaming if it's used mostly for gaming on a Xbox, PS2, Gamecube. IMO a 4:3 game on a widescreen looks bad and I can't tolerate it. But this is my opinion and everyones else my vary. Now that I remember this set had some three line of noise with the xbox that was not very visible, but once you saw it...they were easy to see. Also color shifts when playing hokey games, you can see faint red, blue and green colors on the white ice. too many problems with this set, but it was the best at SD! Going to try the Sony 36xs955 next.


----------



## rman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Launchpad_
> *Yes the TV displays 480p, 720p, and 1080i just fine. It upconverts everything to 1080i. Games in 480p (I don't own any 720 games) are SIGNIFICANTLY better looking than games through the s-video connection. You can set the dashboard to enable 480, 720, and 1080 output and it will output the best possible signal depending on the game (there are very few in 720p and none that I know of in 1080, most are in 480p). Some games have the capability of producing a widescreen picture. If you set the dashboard to widescreen, it will output the widescreen picture when supported, otherwise it will output the 4:3 picture. However, the widescreen picture signal is compressed into 4:3 so you just have to change the TV's picture shape from "normal" to "full" with the press of a button. There is no need to change the dashboard settings at any time once you have them set for the TV.*



The TV does display 720p, but it does a terrible job of converting the signal IMO. No doubt that the games look great in 480p compared to Svideo, but MVP 2005 and other 720p games don't look much better as they should blow you away and it does blow me away on the 36" Toshiba HDTV I have at the moment. If you set your dash board to widescreen and play widescreen games like Halo2 (game looks great on the Sanyo too) it will look good. But if you leave it set on widescreen and play a game that is 4:3 (and there are a ton of them) the will look screwed, not scewed, but screwed.


----------



## Mako22

Blain,


I'll try answering...


As for the cable out of the wall, I assume this is standard analog cable?


If so, this is what I have contected to my set (HT30744) for now and the image is a bit better than my old 21 inch TV. It's still analog so it won't look a whole lot better than on any other set. So, don't judge this set based on the difference you see with your old Toshiba... you probably won't see too much.


I origianlly wanted to get the 32 inch version becasue most of the stuff I/we watch on TV now is still 4:3, other than DVDs. But I'm glad I got the 30 inch, 16:9 instead. I notice more and more shows and commercials are being broadcasted in 16:9 (or thereabouts). They were probably all like that before I got the TV but I'm only noticing it now










As for the tree antenna and/or the directTV dish, I'm pretty sure you could make use of one of these to get some HD channels, which would look awesome. Unfortunately, up here in Canada, my tuner is as useful as tits on a bull


----------



## carmex

I bought a 30" and am very pleased with it so far. It has a big scratch on the front case so I'll probably be returning it for replacement (what a pain) but other than that it's great.


I have a question about the HDMI input. I would like to get an adapter for my DVI video card to connect my PC to the TV but I'm not sure if I should go with DVI to component or DVI to HDMI. I read that HDMI is better, but I'm concerned because the DVI from my video card will obviously not include audio. If I go with the HDMI, how can I connect audio to the TV?


Thanks so much guys, this thread has been a ton of help.


----------



## kevbeck122

You connect audio from your audio out on your sound card to the component 3 audio jack when using an HDMI to DVI cable. I'm using a DVI to HDMI cable for my computer to watch DVDs and it looks good. I'm just using my computer's 4.1 system for sound, so I don't even have audio plugged in to the TV.


----------



## W4ZOO

Sorry to bump, but I know some one has this info ?


I need to do few things in the service menu.


Red push. What items and values have been used ?


Are there adjustable setting for the presets in the menu setup, Currently you can only set the "manual" for bright ,hue,con, sharp. I would assume that there are adjustments for the "Normal, News and Movie" settings.

I have adjusted these items in my Sony in the service menu with great success.



Thanks


----------



## Ramirez

I recently purchased a Samsung DVD-HD850 HDTV compatible player and hooked it up to the HT30744 via HDMI cable, which was included with the player. There is a huge improvement in the image compared to my old Panasonic player. And the Dolby Digital audio is output via the optical digital cable to my A/V receiver. Not only is the cabling much simpler, the same input setting on my receiver is used for OTA HD and DVD sound. I highly recommend upgrading to this type of player with HDMI. I am still amazed at the quality of the image on this TV! What a value!


----------



## sabt

I want to buy the sanyo and the Oppo DV971H but i noticed that the Oppo doesn't have HDMI and doesn't send a progressive signal through component. hence i'll need a dvi-hdmi converter???


can anyone recommend one? i saw one on amazon from startech for $19.99. is that any good?

amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0002GRUIC/qid=1113680874/sr=1-3/ref=sr_1_3_etk-electronics/103-3047653-8706232?v=glance&s=electronics&n=172282 


btw: i know nothing about home theater and i'm not sure if i'm making sense...thanks!


----------



## kevbeck122

Buy from mashy76 on ebay... He sells cheap ones (usually 10 dollars shipped) and they still work great.


----------



## rickforrest

Where can I get a high-bandwidth coax splitter? The one I have tried to use to connect my cable to the digital in of the tv and also to the cable box is up to 2150mhz, but when using it the tv has problems finding channels. I looked outside my house and the cable company is using 2 different splitters that both go up to 5000mhz, so I know they're available, but radio shack doesn't have them.


Note:


1. I realize that 5000mhz is 5Ghz.

2. The first outside splitter sends one output to my cable modem. The other output goes into the second splitter.

2. I intend to get my cable co to remove the second splitter, which should help clean things up. I want to do the split inside the house anyway, because I have always sent the output of my cable box to two tv's.


----------



## sabt




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kevbeck122_
> *Buy from mashy76 on ebay... He sells cheap ones (usually 10 dollars shipped) and they still work great.*



so if the TV has HDMI and the DVD has DVI and I have a DVI cable, which adapter do i need: DVI female to HDMI male or DVI male to HDMI female??? i don't know!!!


----------



## kevbeck122

DVI female to HDMI male


----------



## stones

I have the 32" and have no problems to date. Have had it for a little more than a month. Tried finding a 30" version and ended up taking it back when it wouldn't produce a picture. Had to rap on the set to "jump start" it.









Called up the local WalterWorld and asked if they had received the one they had on order yet. They hadn't and said the Sanyo HD line had been discontinued ( at that store anyways) and if the new set doesn't get there soon, they'd sell the display. I called them on Thursday and stopped by Saturday to see what the progress was. The display had vanished and no one new anything about receiving another "new" set. Oh well, guess it's just another sign to keep the 32".


----------



## sabt




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kevbeck122_
> *DVI female to HDMI male*



thanks!!!


----------



## Launchpad

I finally got a 720p xbox game. Xmen legends looks awesome on the TV. I can definitely see an improvement over the picture quality of Halo2. I'm very pleased with all of the gaming I've done on this TV.


----------



## Ratman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rickforrest_
> 
> *Where can I get a high-bandwidth coax splitter?
> *


*


Not necessary... for cable (TV and broadband), 1 GHz is more than sufficient.*


----------



## Peralph

Anyone used that set for anime (interlaced material)? If so, how does it performs?


----------



## sabt

Just bought the TV today (build date June 2004!!!!). I have a time warner cable line into the TV w/o a box. newbie questions:


1. It says 1080i but it doesn't look like it...looks more like 480 dtv. I'm receiving an HDTV signal from the WB channel and was watching Jack&Bobby which was supposedly filmed in HDTV but the picture did not look like HD (info button said 1920*1080 (60I)). The picture was good but was definitely not HD. It was 16x9 and only borders on top and bottom, not on the sides like when you have SD content sent over an HD signal (postage stamp). Do i have to do something to the TV to have it show HD???


2. Noticed that the OTA HD picture seems reddish as opposed to my cable picture. I did a PAP with the same show and there's a huge difference. How do I adjust only the OTA HD red hue???


3. Doesn't seem like i can get QAM HD channels from time warner. I guess they don't provide unscrambled HD channels for NewYorkCity, correct?


Thanks guys...this forum rocks...


----------



## sabt




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by blizzard64_
> *I was not clear on what clear QAM is, so I called Sanyo today & I'll try and clarify it. Simply put, if you have satellite service you don't need QAM enabled. If you have cable, you should get it enabled so you can watch HD & digital channels without a set-top box (assuming your cable company hasn't scrambled these channels).
> 
> 
> Regarding the "barrel roll" that many are talking about. I just purchased the HT30744 a week ago & noticed the same problem. To fix it I went to the menu of my HD receiver & changed the screen setting/format. It was set to PANORAMIC, and that was causing the problem.*



How do you enable QAM???


I thought the TV came with it enabled. Maybe this is why i can't get HD from my cable line w/o a box. thanks!!


----------



## kevbeck122

You need the cable line hooked up to the HD coax input, then in the menu there's an option for digital cable search which takes around 5-10 minutes. Time Warner here only offers local HDs and iN Demand preview channels unencrypted.


Have you tried any other shows in HD? Some stations might have switching issues at times where they forget to switch to HD and you'll get the SD feed... that or it's just the fact these TVs are only 30/32 inches... you aren't getting the full HD experience, especially if you're sitting far from the TV (like 10+ feet).


----------



## sabt




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kevbeck122_
> *You need the cable line hooked up to the HD coax input, then in the menu there's an option for digital cable search which takes around 5-10 minutes. Time Warner here only offers local HDs and iN Demand preview channels unencrypted.
> 
> 
> Have you tried any other shows in HD? Some stations might have switching issues at times where they forget to switch to HD and you'll get the SD feed... that or it's just the fact these TVs are only 30/32 inches... you aren't getting the full HD experience, especially if you're sitting far from the TV (like 10+ feet).*



Yeah, i tried the digital cable search..did take over 5 minutes...found nothing...maybe i'll try it again...


right now i'm watching desperate housewives. it shows "Digital 07-1 WABC-HD 1280x720 (60P)" on the info. although it's 16x9 and clean, the pic is definitely not HD...more like regualr dtv. I'm sitting 7 feet from it. Something is wrong...maybe cause TV was built in June 2004 and I bought it today. Does walmart resell customer returns???


----------



## ksoutheard

ok ive had the HT30744 for serval months now but my cable company doesnt offer hdtv yet, but i did a search and found out that their are 7 free over the air channels. so what i need to know is can i still get those 7 hdtv channels if i bought an anntena or does my cable company have to offer the service first? thanx guys


----------



## Shink




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sabt_
> *
> 
> right now i'm watching desperate housewives. it shows "Digital 07-1 WABC-HD 1280x720 (60P)" on the info. although it's 16x9 and clean, the pic is definitely not HD...more like regualr dtv. I'm sitting 7 feet from it. Something is wrong...maybe cause TV was built in June 2004 and I bought it today. Does walmart resell customer returns???*



This TV is only 30" - you are not going to be blown away by it's HD picture. Maybe if you sat 3 feet away from it.


----------



## Budget_HT

You are probably getting an HD signal all right, but the 30" CRT physical resolution does not offer anywhere near the picture detail of HDTV. You should see the best color accuracy you have seen, no noise, a few MPEG artifacts and the best resolution your TV has to offer.


Still, it must be a great picture for a $562 TV.


----------



## sabt

$562??? mine is the 32" and I paid $697...did i get ripped off??? i have sat 3ft from it...no different than regular satellite TV...i guess i was hoping for HDTV like the 32" Sony's I've seen...


Also, how do you adjust the reddish hue for the OTA HD signal??? The OTA HD signal is very red as opposed to the analog cable which is more neutral...


----------



## kevbeck122

^^ The 30" is $562... the 32" is still going for what you paid.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Budget_HT_
> *You are probably getting an HD signal all right, but the 30" CRT physical resolution does not offer anywhere near the picture detail of HDTV. You should see the best color accuracy you have seen, no noise, a few MPEG artifacts and the best resolution your TV has to offer.
> 
> 
> Still, it must be a great picture for a $562 TV.*



Yeah the picture is great for the price. I try not to spoil myself by looking at the bigger sets at electronics stores, so I'm still happy with it. It's in my bedroom, so I don't sit very far from it either.


----------



## rickforrest




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Ratman_
> *Not necessary... for cable (TV and broadband), 1 GHz is more than sufficient.*



Are you also including digital cable and HDTV over cable in that recommendation?


And why would the cable company be using 5ghz splitters when they

could use something cheaper?


thanks.


----------



## sabt




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kevbeck122_
> *You need the cable line hooked up to the HD coax input, then in the menu there's an option for digital cable search which takes around 5-10 minutes. Time Warner here only offers local HDs and iN Demand preview channels unencrypted.
> 
> 
> Have you tried any other shows in HD? Some stations might have switching issues at times where they forget to switch to HD and you'll get the SD feed... that or it's just the fact these TVs are only 30/32 inches... you aren't getting the full HD experience, especially if you're sitting far from the TV (like 10+ feet).*



I tried the digital cable search and this time IT WORKED!!! i did exactly the same thing as the first time...now i get a bunch of channels....


I'm watching Discovery HD and it definitely looks like HD...the other network HD channels do not look like HD...why is that???


thanks kevbeck122 for your tremendous help!!!!!


----------



## sabt




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ksoutheard_
> *ok ive had the HT30744 for serval months now but my cable company doesnt offer hdtv yet, but i did a search and found out that their are 7 free over the air channels. so what i need to know is can i still get those 7 hdtv channels if i bought an anntena or does my cable company have to offer the service first? thanx guys*



forget the cable service....

you can buy a regular UHF antenna and receive it over the air. in fact, a regular VHF antenna would work too...That's what I used and I was getting CBS, FOX, ABC, and WB. I live 11 miles from the empire state building and my apt doesn't even have face manhattan, only connecticut...i was surprised.


----------



## Shink

Also for those complaining about HD quality, here is my experience and opinion.


Some shows look much better than others. Almost all live shows look really good - examples are concerts on PBS, NASCAR , Jay Leno, and American Idol. On the other hand, I didn't think the quality of the NCAA basketball tournament looked that great on this set.


Film based shows don't look as great - especially the crime dramas. I'm not sure why that is, but it varies from show to show. The comedies on CBS generally look good though.


For me, the big improvement on this set was just the widescreen format for DVD viewing and the crystal clear digital reception capabilities. Since I don't have cable, this was a pretty nice feature for me.


It's a great set for the money, but really not the way to show off HD capabilities. The sets I want are still in the $3000 range though, so I settled on this one for the time being.


----------



## Ratman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rickforrest_
> *Are you also including digital cable and HDTV over cable in that recommendation?
> 
> 
> And why would the cable company be using 5ghz splitters when they
> 
> could use something cheaper?
> 
> 
> thanks.*



Yes...


Who knows?


----------



## Mako22

sabt,


Did you try out the DVI->HDMI yet? I have the LG DV7832NXC (Zenith DVB318) DVD player and haven't heard of anyone who got DVI->HDMI working. I was under the impression that this was an industry wide issue as other people with different DVD players were not getting this to work either. I'd be interested to know if you get this working. (Problem was that the DVD player would freeze)


HDMI->HDMI seems to work, DVI-DVI seems to work, and DVI-I (PC) -> HDMI also seems to work.


----------



## MWB

I've got a Samsung DVD-HD841 hooked up through DVI->HDMI, to my 30", and haven't had any problems with it at all, knock on wood.


----------



## kevbeck122

I have my Time Warner STB plugged in using a DVI-D to HDMI cable and have had no problems except for the bugginess of the software on the box (since DVI is not officially supported yet by Time Warner here). I also use that cable to hook up to my computer when watching DVDs.


----------



## sabt




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mako22_
> *sabt,
> 
> 
> Did you try out the DVI->HDMI yet? I have the LG DV7832NXC (Zenith DVB318) DVD player and haven't heard of anyone who got DVI->HDMI working. I was under the impression that this was an industry wide issue as other people with different DVD players were not getting this to work either. I'd be interested to know if you get this working. (Problem was that the DVD player would freeze)
> 
> 
> HDMI->HDMI seems to work, DVI-DVI seems to work, and DVI-I (PC) -> HDMI also seems to work.*



not yet. I'm hesitant in purchasing that supposedly awesome Oppo dvp71h dvd player or any player with only a dvi output since i've read that people have had problems with dvi-hdmi. does this mean i have to buy the panny s97 or the samsung 941 or any upscaler player with hdmi??? that would suck!!!


Mako22, i'm assuming your dvi-hdmi is not working either???


----------



## sabt




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by seezar_
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Launchpad_
> 
> I am guessing that the cable companies were not too happy about the QAM tuner and flexed their monetary muscles to get it removed from the set. They want the consumer to have to pay for the digital box in order to receive the digital channels. This would also explain the limited availability recently if Sanyo was making changes. This is all purely speculation of course.
> 
> 
> FWIW, I just bought a 30" on Saturday and it has the QAM tuner. However, they had just received new ones (setup DVD included) and I bought an older one (no DVD).
> 
> 
> 
> *I dont necessarily think that getting the DVD indicates if it is a newer or older set, per se. I just recently bought a 32" and it does come with the QAM tuner and the setup DVD but the manufacturer date is June 2004.*
Click to expand...


same here: june 2004 w/ dvd and qam enabled - bought on april 17


----------



## sabt




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by RebelWax_
> *I just purchased the 30" Sanyo and i noticed that when in "FULL" sceen mode that there is a slight "compressed" look to the left and right edges of the screen. You can only really notice it when a camera pans from left to right. I was wondering if there's anything in the service menu to adjust this or is this just normal? Here's a small example of what i mean.
> 
> 
> 4:3 mode
> 
> | | | | | | | | |
> 
> | | | | | | | | |
> 
> | | | | | | | | |
> 
> 
> 16:9 mode
> 
> ||| | | | | | | | | |||
> 
> ||| | | | | | | | | |||
> 
> ||| | | | | | | | | |||
> 
> 
> If there is something in the menu to adjust this can someone point me to what it is? I looked at the menu and it's pretty cryptic. Don't want to touch much in there.
> 
> 
> Thanks*



I've got the opposite:

16x9 mode

| | |||||||||||||||||| | | |

| | |||||||||||||||||| | | |

| | |||||||||||||||||| | | |



which number is the overscan in the service menu? or do i have to adjust vertical and horizontal size independently???


also barrel roll:

16x9

-------_________--------


______-----------______


how the hell do you correct that???


oh well...still not too bad for $697+tax


----------



## brijenjas




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sabt_
> *
> 
> I'm watching Discovery HD and it definitely looks like HD...the other network HD channels do not look like HD...why is that???
> *



I've noticed that Discovery channel and the PBS digital channels have the best looking HD broadcast of all channels.


----------



## blizzard64

Your clear QAM tuner in enabled if your serial # starts with V4, which indicates it was built in 2004.

Those that start with V5, built in 2005, the tuner is disabled.


----------



## Mako22




> Quote:
> Mako22, i'm assuming your dvi-hdmi is not working either???



Right, I had jumped through hoops with LG support and other ideas I read on forums but was never successful.


I'm very happy to see that other people actually have this working with other players. It must be a firmware issue with the LG DV7832NXC (Zenith DVB318) DVD player.


FWIW, I tried the Monster adapter with an HDMI->HDMI cable, and DVI-HDMI cable, making sure the TV was on first and/or the DVD was playing first, I didn't have Component attached at the same time, and other possibilities without success. DVI-I from PC to HDMI on my Sanyo HT30744 works fine though.


Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to "find a solution" in this thread, I've posted in the DVB318 thread. I just wanted to give a heads up.


sabt, as it looks, this might be just a problem with some players and not industry wide (DVB318 for one, and I remember other players had this problem too, so just be aware). I definitely would've preferred to use HDMI instead of Component (for cabling reasons) so don't give up on it.


----------



## Shink

Can someone explain this to me from the spec sheets?


Picture Resolution

330 lines/antenna input

800 lines/video input




Does that mean we should notice a much clearer HD picture using an external tuner?




Also, the website does confirm what we know about this being discontinued:


Available now at Wal-Mart Supercenter's HDTV displays for a limited time (out of production).


----------



## Johnfish

For all those who have a V5 set with the QAM tuner disabled. I contacted Sanyo Service and they sent me a cable and a cd and I was able to enable the QAM tuner using my PC. Just call Sanyo Service and ask for the QAM upgrade and they can help you out.



John


----------



## xt14

hello, i know this is out of no where, but if anyone has a spare box for the tv, 30 or 32" i'm sure it won't matter, i need to make a return but i think mine has been thrown away. If there are any that can do me the favor, i will pay you through paypal or money order for shipping/inconvinience if there is any help it would be much appreciated to PM or email at [email protected] . will kick in an extra $5 or so if wanted. thanks


----------



## Shink

Don't think you need the box to make a return at the Wally Mart.


----------



## xt14

are you sure about this? I checked their return policy and it stated on the website that item must be in original box with included accessories..but if anyone else has ever returned anything without it, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Launchpad




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Shink_
> *Can someone explain this to me from the spec sheets?
> 
> 
> Picture Resolution
> 
> 330 lines/antenna input
> 
> 800 lines/video input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean we should notice a much clearer HD picture using an external tuner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the website does confirm what we know about this being discontinued:
> 
> 
> Available now at Wal-Mart Supercenter's HDTV displays for a limited time (out of production).*



I just talked to Sanyo support. They informed me that the television displays 330 lines of resolution through UHF/VHF (not the digital antenna) input and 800 lines through the Video input. He told me that any high definition signal is upconverted and displayed at 1080i. So, your HD picture should look the same whether through the internal tuner or an external tuner because both are high definition signals.


I also noticed that a 28" widescreen and a 27" HDTV tube are both listed as "available soon at wal-mart" on the Sanyo website.


----------



## Shink




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by xt14_
> *are you sure about this? I checked their return policy and it stated on the website that item must be in original box with included accessories..but if anyone else has ever returned anything without it, please let me know. Thanks*



Oh, website returns and store returns might be different. I never even took my box home from Walmart - sorry.


----------



## Shink




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Launchpad_
> *I just talked to Sanyo support. They informed me that the television displays 330 lines of resolution through UHF/VHF (not the digital antenna) input and 800 lines through the Video input.*



Ah, that makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## sabt




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by xt14_
> *hello, i know this is out of no where, but if anyone has a spare box for the tv, 30 or 32" i'm sure it won't matter, i need to make a return but i think mine has been thrown away. If there are any that can do me the favor, i will pay you through paypal or money order for shipping/inconvinience if there is any help it would be much appreciated to PM or email at [email protected] . will kick in an extra $5 or so if wanted. thanks*



if you're returning it because your TV is not working properly then i don't think you need the box. Just tell them that you want to exchange for a TV that works properly. If they don't have any Sanyos left, then, oh well....


----------



## xt14

yeah, well it was a store order, i'm not looking for an exchange, but a return, i'll give them a call and see what i can do about it. either way if there is anyone still who would have a box, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by xt14_
> *yeah, well it was a store order, i'm not looking for an exchange, but a return, i'll give them a call and see what i can do about it. either way if there is anyone still who would have a box, please let me know. Thanks*



Maybe if you posted your geographic location, it would help. If you are any place close to Sacramento, CA, I've got a box for you. Shipping an empty box to FL or NY doesn't make much sense to me. Especially if WM will take it back w/o the box.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Launchpad_
> *
> 
> I also noticed that a 28" widescreen and a 27" HDTV tube are both listed as "available soon at wal-mart" on the Sanyo website.*



I just looked and noticed that the upcoming 27" and 28" end in 745 instead of 744 and don't have HDMI. It would appear that all units now come with a newer remote that have Guide and Enter buttons for satellite recievers. If you back up about 30 pages, that was a complaint about the older remotes so one could probably just buy a new remote if they wanted that enough. The 3x744 also show that remote function so I'm curious what someone with a V5 serial # has on the very bottom of the remote. My older remote says

Sanyo

FXYA

Dunno if FXYA is a remote "model number" but if newer V5 sets say FXYB, I'd know what I need.


----------



## Shink

I have a 30" model with a V5 serial and it says "FXYA" - sorry.


----------



## kevbeck122

My remote has FXYA on the bottom, and it has guide and enter buttons. Unfortunately, they don't work with my cable box.


edit: Mine is a V4 manufactured September of last year I believe.


----------



## Mikeebob

My 30" Widescreen is V5 and Remote reads FXYA under SANYO logo. Remote has Guide and Enter buttons.

Mike


----------



## bhenley

I must have misread the info for the different models. At http://www.sanyo.com/entertainment/televisions/digital/ the three 744 models explicitly state


Upgraded features include: Guide and Enter keys for satellite systems


My old remote has Guide and Enter keys but Guide does nothing for the DISH satellite receiver. The Menu key does display the Guide but I thought there might be some new upgraded remote version that mapped the Guide, Menu, Exit, ... buttons to the right thing. I guess not.


The description for the xx745 models no longer mention the Guide & Enter keys.


----------



## sabt




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by finger11_
> *supposedly this fits it perfectly. ill gonna pick one up in a month or so when i move.
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/webapp/wcs/store...ts=10104*10174 *



anyone find a stand higher than 18" within the same price range?


----------



## xt14

ok, thanks for the info on the walmart return, they said it "should" be no problem without the box so i'll take it back tomorrow and we'll see what happens.


----------



## tuneintuneout

In regards to this thread, what would be the better TV set?


Sanyo-HT30744


or the


Philips-30PW8402


----------



## dwemett

Sanyo picture is superior, but the geometric distortion is not present in the Philips.


I bought my first 30" sanyo on Jan 1 - Had the sides squished in, but the picture was so good I loved it - lasted about 1 month. I overscanned the image and it did 'straighten' but then the people were 'wide'. Bugged me too much. My son came to visit and was so impressed with how the wide screen showed the curvurature of the camera lens on the sides.


Found a replacement after a few weeks search ( march). ManufactureDate on the new one was July - it had better geometry, but 'banged' when it turned on. ( startled my wife in the kitchen.)


Found a replacement in two weeks and its manufacture date was June - very bad geometry and picture is not as clear as the first two.


Definitely are 'RECYCLED' units not 'new' - packaging was sloppy - the plastic wrap stuff.



The 32" looks great in the store, but my wife doesn't want the 'old' square tv set.


I am hoping they come out with a replacement model, but may end up finding a sony.


----------



## IamX63

Ok i just got the HT30744 and everything is fine, including no tilt or any other issues. I bought the offical *XBOX* MS hi-def pack and the colors are EXTREMELY washed out... any ideas?


EDIT: Looks like the problem is either the red connectors on the back of the tv, or the red connector of my xbox hi-def pack.


EDIT: I fixed the problem, it was so stupid I will not even post the problem solution. LOL


----------



## Shink




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dwemett_
> *
> 
> I am hoping they come out with a replacement model, but may end up finding a sony.*



It does appear that they are coming out with a replacement set, but it will be 28" and not 30" - see the link here


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Shink_
> *It does appear that they are coming out with a replacement set, but it will be 28" and not 30" - see the link here *



Besides no mention of QAM tuning, the web site is inconsistent on whether there is an HDMI input or not.


Hopefully this new set will be able to receive QAM, even if the buyer has to request and install the upgrade from Sanyo.


----------



## xt14

not sure about the hdmi, but as far as making a new 30 inch, for now they are not, the previous posters are correct, i talked to tech support from sanyo the other day and they informed me that they would only be making the 28 inch widescreen right now since the 30 has been discontinued.


----------



## hardwired




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by xt14_
> *not sure about the hdmi, but as far as making a new 30 inch, for now they are not, the previous posters are correct, i talked to tech support from sanyo the other day and they informed me that they would only be making the 28 inch widescreen right now since the 30 has been discontinued.*



Why would they replace a 30" with a 28" 16:9? I was under the impression the 30" and 32" was staying.


I have the 32" Sanyo already and looking for a 27"-30" for another room. Should I pick up a 30" Sanyo while I still can or wait for the new 27 or 28" model? How does the picture of the 30" widescreen compare to the 32" for SDTV?


----------



## Shink




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by hardwired_
> *Why would they replace a 30" with a 28" 16:9?*



They are not able to keep up with demand making the larger sets. I think Walmart forced their hand on this one.


----------



## Slosh

I also noticed that new Sanyos have a 3-line digital comb filter, whereas the 32" and 30" have an excellent 3D digital comb filter that is better than the one in my TOTL (at the time) JVC S-VHS VCR.


I actually only ever need it for analog OTA since all of my other sources are s-video or component video, but still it's nice to have when someone comes over and connects their camcorder, Gamecube, etc. to my AV pre-amp's front panel input.


FWIW, I got my 32" in November and have had zero problems. I feel sorry for the people with lemons because this really is a great TV when working as designed.


I finally had a chance to try out the clear-QAM tuner when I upgraded to cable high speed internet but unfortunately my cable company puts a trap on the line when you don't subscribe to any of their TV services (I'm a Dish Network customer and ain't giving up my no-monthly-fee PVR). That sucks but I am getting HD PBS and ABC from OTA and _should_ get HD FOX, CBS, and NBC soon when my locals start broadcasting at full power.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Shink_
> *They are not able to keep up with demand making the larger sets. I think Walmart forced their hand on this one.*



There wasn't a big demand for the 30" 16:9 and it was discontinued.


There was (and I assume continues to be) a demand for the 32" 4:3 and it is does NOT say discontinued at the Sanyo site.


See mahicks post http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...52#post5272352 



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mahicks_
> *The 32" TV is in the company's top 200 for dept. 5
> 
> The 30" is not..I'm sure that this, along with a possible supplier credit or "kick back" is the reason this item is on Rollback. It's also a safe bet to say that it might be replaced, not necessarily with another Sanyo 30" but with another item that offers the same value for our customers. I don't think alot of people realize that we lose margin on alot of Rollback items.
> 
> 
> Most of this is a good educated guess, even if I knew the complete answer, to be honest I don't think I'd be able to tell you. It would be confidential information.*


----------



## Shink




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bhenley_
> *There wasn't a big demand for the 30" 16:9 and it was discontinued.
> 
> 
> See mahicks post http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...52#post5272352 *



Other posters have
claimed the opposite :



> Quote:
> *
> 
> So going back to the manager story.... he said that Sanyo can not keep up with Wal-Mart's demand and so Wal-Mart dropped the item. Supposedly, there are still some in the pipeline, but that will be it. He had one left to come in and has four people waiting to get their hands on it.
> 
> 
> He also said that at the price of $562, that Wal-Mart was taking a 10% loss on the product. He then informed me that there are other electronics where the same hit was taking place. He said that Corporate were willing to take a Loss-Leader in order to get more traffic at each store because they mark up so much on other items.
> *




Please realize that an item doesn't have to be a top 200 seller to be in high demand. You can only sell the stock you have on hand, so if it's true that Sanyo couldn't keep up with demand, it's understandable that they would switch to a smaller set that might be easier for them to produce.


I know I, for one, had a hard time tracking down one of these bad boys. Finally found one in a Walmart on a Reservation.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by hardwired_
> *
> 
> I have the 32" Sanyo already and looking for a 27"-30" for another room. Should I pick up a 30" Sanyo while I still can or wait for the new 27 or 28" model? How does the picture of the 30" widescreen compare to the 32" for SDTV?*



The 30" and 32" display nearly the identical picture size for widescreen material. If you are watching SD 4:3, the 32" display is about 170% of the area of the 30" display.

http://www.cavecreations.com/tv2.cgi will show/compare the display dimensions for whatever size and aspect ratio you select.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Shink_
> *
> 
> Please realize that an item doesn't have to be a top 200 seller to be in high demand. You can only sell the stock you have on hand, so if it's true that Sanyo couldn't keep up with demand, it's understandable that they would switch to a smaller set that might be easier for them to produce.
> 
> 
> I know I, for one, had a hard time tracking down one of these bad boys. Finally found one in a Walmart on a Reservation.*



The 32" is in higher demand than the 30" and it isn't being discontinued (at least yet). Locally, one WalMart only stocked and displayed the 30", another only carried the 32", and a 3rd carried both but only displayed the 30". What one store manager sees may be quite different from the next.


IF you assume Sanyo couldn't keep up with demand, it is understandable they would switch. There is no reason to make that assumption though. If you assume lots of other things, it is understandable they would switch too. Like they want a lower price point for the xx745 units, the 30" was less desireable than the 32" and they had started them at the same price, ...


----------



## Shink




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bhenley_
> *The 32" is in higher demand than the 30" and it isn't being discontinued (at least yet).*



I imagine the 32" is going to be discontinued too - they haven't mentioned an xxx745 model that's 32". I'm also not trying to insinuate that the 32" set is in less demand than the 30" set. I just postulated that Sanyo wasn't able to keep up with the demand for the 30" set, and that's why it's being discontinued. That info came second hand - I'm not an insider at Walmart or Sanyo.


It makes sense on some level, but it's strange logic. You'd figure if you don't have the supply to meet the demand, you would realize that your product is underpriced.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Shink_
> *
> 
> It makes sense on some level, but it's strange logic. You'd figure if you don't have the supply to meet the demand, you would realize that your product is underpriced.*



Even stranger to me how WalMart stocked the xx744s. One store had neither, but several other HDs. I don't have a "Superstore" so each store seemed to pick and choose if and which they carried.


I haven't gone looking for who has which in 7 months (when they dropped the price on both by $50). It was very hard to find stock then, or a couple months prior when I bought mine. Finding a 30" now is probably harder but there is no shortage of posts here about not being able to find either. I'd think the majority of the WM buyers of either model aren't reading this thread - they are walking through WM and looking at what is on display. I do think this thread has produced sales for WM, but I sure don't want that returning as a topic as it did in the original thread.


I too have no inside info for either company, just voicing opinion.


----------



## mahicks




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Shink_
> *Other posters have
> claimed the opposite :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please realize that an item doesn't have to be a top 200 seller to be in high demand. You can only sell the stock you have on hand, so if it's true that Sanyo couldn't keep up with demand, it's understandable that they would switch to a smaller set that might be easier for them to produce.
> 
> 
> I know I, for one, had a hard time tracking down one of these bad boys. Finally found one in a Walmart on a Reservation.*




I stand behind what I post as being accurate. At the time, I was making educated guesses. I now change my vote to exactly accurate.


I understand that everyone else is allowed their opinion and everyone can post what a manager at Wal-Mart told them. At the same time, please, understand that I am a Wal-Mart manager, and I'm giving you as accurate as information as I can. I wouldn't be setting a good example for my company by stating in public who I am and then not telling the truth would I??



Besides, if you pick the quoted portion of my post apart word by word, does it not seem accurate??


Look at Sanyos website, the proof of what I said would happen is right there.


Also, If he'd like, the Manager that said we were taking a 10% loss can PM me to have a gentlemens argument, because that is innacurate. The rest of that managers quote is pretty accurate though, especially for a rollback item, or any other business's exit strategy on a product.

FWIW, no retailer makes any, or very little on most TV sets. Thats just the nature of the technology market..........



HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just went back and read the post that you were talking about....I would really like to know who said that, since that the person that made the original post bought the TV from my home district. I could have an argument with a co-worker, LOL.


----------



## Phod

Hey I tried to skim this thread but couldn't find definitive comments.


I'm thinking about getting the HT30744 from a local Walmart.. this is the Sanyo 30".. it seems the general consensus is the picture looks great, but it seems there are some problems.


Should I shy away from this TV?


It would be primarily for Xbox/Xbox360/other console gaming.


----------



## mahicks

some members have had problems with component connections w/ the Xbox while viewing DVD's with it. With the return policy, how can you beat not trying it? Worse case scenario, you lost a few hours time and a few calories taking the monster back to Wal-Mart. Isn't everyone trying to get in shape for the summer?? LOL


----------



## xt14

yeah, i've had two of this model of tv and haven't been impressed with either, the first had slight problems that average movie watchers/game players wouldn't pay much attention to, but the 2nd one had major flaws, other people haven't had any problems and have had a real enjoyable experience. I am going to have a try at a different TV. I ordered a samsung tx-p3075wh 30 inch. It cost me after tax a few dollars less than the sanyo, and has all the features minus HDMI (but includes DVI) and also displays 480p which the sanyo doesn't. Hopefully the picture hasn't been known to have problems with it like this set does. I've heard good about it, but I will just have to wait and see.


----------



## IamX63

I guess I am lucky then. My TV doesn't have ANY tilt at all, I put on espn and put zoom 1, the top of the ticker is the same height all the way across. My component connections have been very good to me, I don't see any artifacts or lines at all, except a slight wavy motion that you only notice when within 1 foot of the TV. I also do not see any barrell roll at all.


----------



## Shink

You are very lucky - most people here with the 30" set have barrel roll, and every one I've looked at in the stores does at well. The only other problem I have with my set is that it is slight off center and slightly pincushioned. You only notice either one when you leave the thick vertical black bars on SD material, but I never do that.


----------



## hardwired




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bhenley_
> *The 30" and 32" display nearly the identical picture size for widescreen material. If you are watching SD 4:3, the 32" display is about 170% of the area of the 30" display.
> 
> http://www.cavecreations.com/tv2.cgi will show/compare the display dimensions for whatever size and aspect ratio you select.*



I understand the size difference but would like to save a few $ on the 30". I should have asked how does the 30" look on SD in the various modes (pillar boxed 4:3, strecthed, zoomed, etc) vs the 32", except for it being smaller. For HD material it should look the same.


The only weak points on the 32" is HD in 720p (ABC-HD via the built-in tuner) doesn't look as good in 1080i, some PIP limitations, and sound is a bit weak. HD is not as good as some HD sets but excels over other HD sets for SD viewing.


If the new sets are changing the 3D comb filter to a 3-line, the new sets could lose the edge in SD performance and take a big step back against the competition.


----------



## IamX63




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Shink_
> *You are very lucky - most people here with the 30" set have barrel roll, and every one I've looked at in the stores does at well. The only other problem I have with my set is that it is slight off center and slightly pincushioned. You only notice either one when you leave the thick vertical black bars on SD material, but I never do that.*



I was just coming back to say that I can see a slight pincushion(which can be fixed from the service menu I believe). I also notice that it is a slight off-center to the right. My 2-days off start after tonight, so I will probably sit down and read about the service manual.


----------



## Launchpad

I had the slight off-center problem as well. It was only occuring with my component input and it took about 2 minutes in the service menu to fix it right up. (I'm not recommending that everyone try this, and if you do, be sure to write down your presets before making any changes)


----------



## Shink




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by hardwired_
> *I understand the size difference but would like to save a few $ on the 30". I should have asked how does the 30" look on SD in the various modes (pillar boxed 4:3, strecthed, zoomed, etc) vs the 32", except for it being smaller.*



I've had the 30" model for about a month now, so I guess I can comment.


The HD in good, but not great. Definitely not eye-popping like on bigger sets, more expensive sets, but it's nice.


The SD is excellent - and using the "Zoom1" mode you still get a really solid picture that fills most of the screen (about 3/4" black bar on the left and right side of the screen). I typically watch in Zoom1 mode. Zoom2 mode fills the entire screen, but you really can start noticing a drop in picture quality.


If you are not using the digital tuner, you have the option of "Full" mode - which stretches the 4:3 image to fit the 16:9 screen. This stretches the images and gives you squatty fat people. The picture looks good if the distorted shapes don't bother you.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Just as a heads up, there is a new Philips 30" widescreen at walmart that compairs quite nicely with the 30" sanyo. I started a thread about it here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=533115 


One thing I really like about this set is that it has a black cabinet.


Since this thread is mainly about walmart anyways, walmarts price on this set is something like 668.


----------



## Shink

The Phillips model doesn't have an integrated tuner, does it? That feature is what sold me on the Sanyo model since I don't have cable/satellite and an ATSC tuner costs $200 for the cheapo WALMART one.


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Shink_
> *The Phillips model doesn't have an integrated tuner, does it? That feature is what sold me on the Sanyo model since I don't have cable/satellite and an ATSC tuner costs $200 for the cheapo WALMART one.*



Yes, the new philips does have an integrated ATSC/QAM tuner and an HDMI input.


----------



## KidPanama

Very informative thread, as always. Maybe a tad bit too informative







, as it took me literally 3 days to read through all 83 pages. In any case, the short story is this:



I didn't need a new TV, as I'm fine with my 2-year old Sony 36XBR800. Sure the picture isn't quite as sharp with the "scrolling bar" patch applied, but it's still a great set. Aside from this, I don't have a TV in my bedroom, but had no plans of buying one anytime soon. Then I saw this Sanyo online at another forum I post at. At the time, it was selling for I believe $650. I thought it was a good deal, but there was two problems. First off, I didn't have $650 to spend at the time, as I have plenty of bills to pay. Secondly, Sanyo was the manufacturer and Walmart was the retailer. Sanyo isn't known for excellent TVs, as they are more geared toward bargain hunters. Not to take anything away from Walmart, because they're a great retailer for standard goods including household items, DVDs, CDs, etc. They aren't, however, known for selling high quality TVs. Sure every once in a while they may get a decent set, but for the most part, they don't sell top-of-the-line sets. Also, we don't have a Walmart in NYC. So I passed it up the first time. Then last week, I caught wind of Walmart's new shipment of the 30-inch Widescreen Sanyo HDTVs, and this time it was for $598. Still a bit skeptical of the performance, but very interested nonetheless. Then I came into a few more bucks than I was expecting on Wednesday, so I figured "What the heck?". So I took the plunge after hearing other people's impressions of the set, and because I knew I might not get another chance to buy the set at this price, if it did perform well. Then, after all was said and done, I came across this thread. I read what people had to say regarding the set, both good and bad. Some flaws sound a bit annoying, but for $600, I'm not expecting perfection. Heck, even my $2000 (at the time) 36XBR800 isn't perfect. So as of this moment, I'm waiting for Walmart to finish processing my order, and ship my set via freight. Since it's freight, they didn't tell me exactly when I could expect to receive the set. They just gave an estimate that stated April 27th and May 14th. I'm hoping everything goes well, and my set is delivered safely so that I can start playing with it, and see how well it compares to my Wega.


----------



## KidPanama

By the way, does anyone have any images of this set in action. Also, I'd also like to see the "green bar/stripe" issue everyone is talking about, when playing Xbox games. The reason being that, in addition to being a hardcore videophile, I'm also a very hardcore gamer. The Xbox is my most used console. I've had it since launch, and can't go on without it.


----------



## Shink

I posted a pic of my set on a stand on page 72 of this thread. This pic was taken during the NCAA tournament, so it is HD material.


You can click the thumbnail below for a larger image:


----------



## KidPanama

Yeah, I think I did see your pic, but it is always good to get a second look, so thank you very much. It seems that when taking a picture of your set in motion, the flash drowns the detail out. I have the same problem when I tried to take a snapshot of my set in motion. In any case, if you or anyone else here has any more shots of this set, I would love to see them. Particularly, shots of the aforementioned flaws, so that I can get a clear picture (no pun intended) of what people are describing. Thanks again.


----------



## midsouthgeek

Is walmart Stocking this yet? I am in the memphis TN area. I would love to exchange my sanyo for this one. My sanyo pretty much sucks.


----------



## res0n0xg

i have a first generation xbox, meaning i got it the day it came out and i am also experiencing the green bars issue with my box. the ps2 using component has no issues at all either in gt4, or a dvd. i do love my xbox and this issue really does suck.




to clarify, has there been any workaround for this issue yet at all? people keep posting their problems, but no one has posted any solutions.


----------



## IamX63

My xbox doesn't have any green bars at all, so I have no idea about that. I also have a first generation 1.0 xbox.


----------



## KidPanama

res0n0xg, the problem you are experiencing with the set is what I'm searching for, as far as pictures go. With that said, if I'm not mistaken, the Xbox acts like this with a few other HDTVs as well. I forgot which one, but I've heard about it elsewhere and Sanyo wasn't the manufacturer. If worse comes to worse, I may just have to wait till my set arrives (whenever that may be) and test out both my PS2s, my Xbox, my Gamecube, and my DVHS in progressive scan to see if this problem is present on all units and to see if it has been corrected.


----------



## sf49ersnfl

can someone please tell me the original value for 116 in the service manual i accidently set it to something else and i forgot the original number.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sf49ersnfl_
> *can someone please tell me the original value for 116 in the service manual i accidently set it to something else and i forgot the original number.*



"the original value" doesn't exist as a single value for all sets. I show 5E as a starting value for a 30" and also a 32". A different 32" started at 56. I eventually changed the 56 to be 6A and the 32" 5E went to 68. It is best set by displaying a test pattern for overscan to set the Vertical Size to something that you want.


You shouldn't be changing any SM values if you don't have them written down or entered into a computer.


----------



## Yus

The Xbox problem is probably due to the video encoder chip it uses. Over the course of the Xbox's lifetime it has switched encoders a few time. My 1.6 Xbox can't play Fable or Panzer Dragoon Orta in 480p (of course, two games that would look gorgeous on my TV). And I guess some older Xboxes have problems with component DVD. It's almost certainly your Xbox that's the problem, not your TV. You're just going to have to live with it.


----------



## sf49ersnfl

never mind i do not need the original value anymore i just reset the system by unplugging everything but thank you for the info anyways.


----------



## Launchpad

Yus,

have you enabled the dashboard in progressive scan? (Pull both triggers and click both sticks all at the same time while in the dashboard). Fable would not work in 480p for me until I did this.


----------



## sensibull

Can anyone give me a quick rundown on how to turn down the red push on the HDMI input? The service manual is totally greek to me, and though I found a lot of good info in this post, it does not specify the menu # for the hdmi input.


p.s. this is for the 30" model, if that matters...


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sensibull_
> *Can anyone give me a quick rundown on how to turn down the red push on the HDMI input? The service manual is totally greek to me, and though I found a lot of good info in this post, it does not specify the menu # for the hdmi input.
> 
> 
> p.s. this is for the 30" model, if that matters...*



It has been a long time since I messed with the service menu but I clicked on your "this" link and disagree with it. Specifically,


_______________________

Prefixes: 4 - Component input #3. Anything thats has a 4 in front of it means it adjusts this input specifically.


D - Digital. Anything with a D in front of it means it adjusts just for digital cable or digital antenna input.


...


The MOST USEFUL one i found was *P-RYR. This adjusts the amount of RED. And is #192 for component 3. I changed it from 1000 to 1101 which greatly reduced my redshift.

_______________________


Prefix 4 is for 480p, not Compontent 3. I DON'T have HDMI but I thought D adjustments were for any digital input (ATSC, QAM, or HDMI), and the adjustments were not connection specific.


My SM and spreadsheet where all the values are entered (you DID record all existing things before changing - right?), show 192-197 to be

192 RF-RYR RF

193 4I-RYR 480I

194 4P-RYR 480P

195 1I-RYR 1080I

196 7P-RYR 720P

197 D-RYR Digital


I'd expect your HDMI to be changed by 197, but that would also effect OTA ATSC inputs as well. 196 would change 720P input on either component connection.


#106 is Red Drive, 10A is Red Cutoff, 108 is Blue Drive, 10C is Blue Cutoff. I doubt you have the scope suggested for the SM procedure on page 15 but it describes going to the entry two before #0B0 for Red and Blue and adjusting with the remote's 1,3,7,&9 keys. All that does in alter the values in #106 and #108. You can get the same thing just changing 106 directly but you want greyscale correct (over all inputs). Then you can fiddle with #197. Bottom line is I don't think you'll find an HDMI specific adjustment for Red (or anything else). All digital inputs are just that - digital, not analog that needs to be tweaked because this digital red input is different from another digital red input. I've been wrong plenty of times before though!


----------



## sensibull

Bountiful thanks for your reponse bhenley, and for clarifying the info in that link. It's actually OK if the tweaks effect the digital cable as well, as I'm seeing some red push there too (though it seems more channel specific than anything). I definitely don't have any special scope or equipment -- just my eyes and they're seeing too much red ;-) So, if I'm understanding you correctly, it doesn't make any sense to tweak 197 until I adjust 106-108, and if I do touch 106-108, I'll have to re-run greyscale tests (with something like DVE) afterwards?


I also have a small amount of barrel roll and pincusion -- if I'm remebering correctly, the former cannot be fixed in the SM, but the latter can?


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sensibull_
> *
> 
> So, if I'm understanding you correctly, it doesn't make any sense to tweak 197 until I adjust 106-108, and if I do touch 106-108, I'll have to re-run greyscale tests (with something like DVE) afterwards?
> 
> 
> I also have a small amount of barrel roll and pincusion -- if I'm remebering correctly, the former cannot be fixed in the SM, but the latter can?*



The 106 & 108 will change Red and Blue for the "TV", regardless of input source, frequency, ... but you don't HAVE to do that first. You can also adjust things using the on screen menu. If you are satisfied with Video 1, Component 2, ... and only have issues with Digital, you can just change 197. That is said by someone w/o HDMI in use!


It all depends on what you mean by barrel roll. Pincushion and barrel distortion can be adjusted on the set with the same SM value. You can find hundreds of web sites that use barrel distortion to mean negative pincushion. People post in this thread about "barrel roll" and I can't find a single web site that will define it to be what they use the word for. Likewise, entering "barrel roll" into "definition" web sites takes me to pincushion. If what you are referring to is the corners going in (barrel distortion) or going out (pincushion), then the SM will adjust it. The adjustment is to make the width of the top/bottom of the screen match the width of the middle of the screen.

)pincushion(

(barrel)

If your "barrel roll" is something else, I've got no suggestions.


----------



## sensibull

My apologies, though I do have a (barrel) effect, I was using "barrel roll" incorrectly to mean screen rotation. My screen is slightly twisted clockwise, so the left is higher than right, particularly when ticker-tape scores or something roll across the bottom.


Thanks again...


----------



## audiocontr

QUITE a few pages to search through... My issues are an inability to get 16:9 in normal mode (must use full) and horizontal white flashing around text while being fed a progressive signal from my Toshiba SD-P2700. I have also notice that there is significant pincushioning on the vertical while in 4:3. So much that it tends to bend and cross up to 4 vertical lines of pixels!


The DVD player is set to output a 16:9 image, verified on its own display. When i select interlaced and/or progressive output, the display is only 4:3 in Normal mode on the television. I have to select "full" to get it to fill the screen. I am using the red/blue/green inputs (composite correct?) . I have noticed that the interlaced output when viewed has a slight horizontal movement of vertical bars. You have to be pretty close to the picture to see it. While progressive has an extremely nice picture with no scanning issues. The only problem is text while in progressive. It causes the lower portion of the screen to flicker white horizontal lines. They are rather faint, but obvious none the less.


Im guessing i will have to get into the service manual to adjust the pincushioning on the sides.


Other questions:


Is there a way to select variable output for sound? so that the television volume control can control the volume to my receiver? It appears that it is not possible.


How do you select 3 digit channels with the remote? How do i choose channel 103 for example? I type in "1" and "0" and it shoots me to channel 10 before i can select "3". Thanks for your input =)


----------



## 1nite

Does anyone know if an external tuner is necessary for Charter HDTV or will the onboard tuner pick it up. Charter is finally bringing HDTV to my town!!


thx for any info


----------



## Shink

On my DVD player I also have to choose "Full" mode - not sure why this is a problem for you though; the image looks fine to me.


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by 1nite_
> *Does anyone know if an external tuner is necessary for Charter HDTV or will the onboard tuner pick it up. Charter is finally bringing HDTV to my town!!
> 
> 
> thx for any info*



The onboard (QAM) tuner _may_ pick up some channels, but if your charter is like my charter (Madison WI), you will probably only get local channels, and music channels. The rest of the QAM channels are encrypted. I also get video on demand channels, but they are subject to the whim of whomever actually is watching it. They fast forward, you fast forward. Don't ask me how it works. I have only tried it once or twice to see what it was like...it is a complete waste of time in my opinon.


As an FYI, you will need to do a Digitial Cable Scan (if you are currently using the TV for OTA). The process takes 1/2 hour or longer depending on the # of channels it has to scan. It doesn't store both OTA & QAM scan results (it overlays the previous) as well.


----------



## infamous_pb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by STEAMHL2_
> *
> 
> One thing I have a problem with on this set is the pixelation on PS2 Games. I was playing Kingdom Hearts as a test and the CG sequences are nice and sharp, but on the static screens (text) the lines are really fuzzy and not straight at all (pixely rough edges). What is this caused by and can it be fixed?
> 
> 
> I have my PS2 hooked up with component (Sony) cables on the HT32744. This happens to a lesser extent on some DVDs also. I know it can look much better becuase before I had it hooked up to a 30" Sony (non-HD) and the lines were much much sharper.*



I have this same problem. My PS2 games are pixely. Has there been a fix on the TV for this? I've been browsing through this thread but its HUGE (over 80pgs!)


----------



## Yus

What's your scan velocity modulation set to? Set it to low or off.


----------



## infamous_pb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Yus_
> *What's your scan velocity modulation set to? Set it to low or off.*



I've tried High, Low, and OFF and get the same results.

Is it better to play games with it OFF or Low?


----------



## OnyxIce




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by infamous_pb_
> *I have this same problem. My PS2 games are pixely. Has there been a fix on the TV for this? I've been browsing through this thread but its HUGE (over 80pgs!)*



It depends on the game. It seems that games that run in the PS2's high res mode, 640x480, have an easier time being upconverted. Grand Turismo 3, a very old game, looks pretty good on this tv in 480i but it doesn't output in progressive scan because HDTV wasn't was popular back in 2000. Though, a game like Final Fantasy X2, a newer game than GT3 and is in the top 10 of game with the best graphics on the system ranked by IGN.com, is all jagged on this tv, but looked really good on my SDTV. Same goes for Metal Gear Solid 3 and Katamari Damacy. PSOne games that look 'good' for PS1 quality running on this TV are equally jagged but a game with simple graphics like Dance Dance Revollution on the PS1 is okay looking.


Unfortunately, HDTV output as standard isn't going to come until the next generation of game machines come out within the next year. Microsoft has done well with the current generation Xbox because just about all XB games run in 480p. I've learned that the jaggies with some PS2 games are just going to be there and it's not going to change but I'm hopeful that if the PS3 has backward compatibility with the PS2, it will help clean up some of the games by making all PS2 games run at 480p.


----------



## Yus

The SVM on this TV is pretty good, I just keep it to Low.


It would help if you listed some games that look jagged on PS2. All my PS2 games look fine, the only jagged one is Ico, and I know that game runs in the PS2s lowest supported resolution. God of War looks jagged too if you don't run it in progressive scan.


----------



## infamous_pb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Yus_
> *The SVM on this TV is pretty good, I just keep it to Low.
> 
> 
> It would help if you listed some games that look jagged on PS2. All my PS2 games look fine, the only jagged one is Ico, and I know that game runs in the PS2s lowest supported resolution. God of War looks jagged too if you don't run it in progressive scan.*



Its not so much jaggies (though, the PS2 just has them), but it looks pixely - especially in some cut scenes. Such as Metal Gear Solid 3 - The faces of the characters in the cutscenes looks pixelated. Same with the cut scenes in Timesplitters 2.


----------



## infamous_pb

Is there a way to set the Service Adjustments to factory defaults? I was adjusting the vertical and horizontal and screwed it up a little but forgot what it was originally set to.



EDIT:

Or is the only way to fix it is to set everything to the same numbers at are on pgs 3-4 on the Service Manual?


----------



## KidPanama

For what it's worth, I just thought I'd give my 2 cents on the whole PS2 "image quality" issue. Like I have stated before, in addition to being a videophile , I'm also a hardcore gamer. HDTV isn't new to me, and neither is the PS2 (I have had both, a Japanese PS2 and US PS2 since launch). What you are all experiencing on this set is completely normal, as hard as that is to believe. The situation is as follows: The PS2's primary resolution is 640x448, and the Sanyo native display resolution is 1080i. All sources are upconverted to 1080i. The PS2's on screen resolution is a far cry from 1080i, and the Sanyo's upconversion quality isn't exactly top-of-the-line. A very good interlaced source on the Sanyo will look good, while a bad interlaced source will look even worse. Many PS2 games like Metal Gear Solid 2 and 3 rely on interlaced TVs to provide a cleaner image, as developers incorporate techniques to provide the illusion of "anti-aliasing" via interlaced TVs. The reason games like God of War look better is because they use the PS2's 640x480p mode. So they naturally provide a cleaner and sharper image, via a higher on-screen resolution, rather than some interlaced TV trickery. All Xbox games will be much better looking because they always have at least a 640x480 on-screen resolution, and 99% of the time are displayed in 480p. What you are experiencing will be the same on all HDTVs. Trust me, I've owned a Sony 32XBR400, and currently own a Sony 36XBR800, with the 30-inch 16:9 Sanyo en route for delivery to me. Obviously, the Sony has a superior line doubler, as it is adjustable, but the issue are still apparent, albeit to a lesser extent. Oh, and always set the SVM to the "off" position, as any other setting will only worsen the problem.


----------



## infamous_pb

Thanks KidPanama


To bad there is not a way for the Sanyo to NOT upconvert to 1080i.


I guess since it trys to upconvert the image and makes it worse, and it seems that component cables makes jaggies more noticable, and that only a handful of PS2 games offer 480p, I'm thinking of just getting a S-Video cable then.




But anyways, back to the service adjustment, is there anyway to adjust it to factory defaults? Is the TV supposed to be set to what pgs 3-4 say in the service manual? I think I kind of screwed it up.


Me = idiot


----------



## infamous_pb

anyone?


----------



## kc1

Hi,


I brought the 30" Sanyo (HT30744) model after reading all the great things about it from this forum. I got into trouble while trying to connect my HTPC using DVI to HDMI method. I was able to display my desktop on the TV using 1080i resolution. Since I was not able to see the entire desktop, I tried to adjust the horizontal size using Position and Size controls from Powerstrip tool.


As soon as I clicked on ->


----------



## GPnOK

havent seen info on good dvd players for this tv.. i just tried the new samsung 850 upconversion . thru hdmi , the tv turned off by its self once, went to a green screen while playing a movie , had to stop movie, and also no buttons on tv remote would work , except power buttom... guess it means thru hdmi this player isnt compatible with tv .. havent tried componet cables yet


----------



## sensibull

KC1,


You're going to need to use a monitor to re-configure your HTPC display settings before re-connecting to the Sanyo. If you can't get a display on a regular monitor, boot into safe mode and use last known good configuration.


If I were you, I'd uninstall Powerstrip and install the latest (5.4) Catalyst drivers, which have greatly improved HTPC output/options. Get the ones with Catalyst Control Center (you'll need .net installed, check the info on the ATI site).


I have never been able to get a useable display in 1080i on this TV. Instead I use 1152 x 648, which is a 720p res. optimized for overscan. If this resolution doesn't come automatically configured with the Cat 5.4 drivers (mine did, but I had been using it previously, so it may have carried over), you'll need to go into the Catalyst Control Center (Display Properties > Settings > Advanced) and go into Digital Panel Properties > HDTV support. Choose the standard 720p setting (1280 x 720 @ 60hz) and then you should be able to create your own resolution using the "Add" button. From there you'll get a Powerstrip like tweaking screen to fine tune your overscan but you'll probably end up with 1152 x 648 or something very similar, so I'd just go with that. If you're still having problems getting 720p to work, click the "Force" button under Display Manager and choose the 720p setting.


Feel free to play around with 1080i settings as well, but I never had any luck.


For further reading, there's a lot of good, generalized info on HTPC > HDTV in this thread.


There is also a thread specifically for using this TV as an HTPC monitor here .


I have no idea why your HD channels have stopped coming in. I assumed you tried different orientations. Antenna Web can tell you what direction the broadcast stations are...


Hope this helps...


----------



## 1nite

Thanks for the reply sterno3. Being in Michigan, we are in same general group I would think. Can you tell me what kind of outputs the HDTV descrambler has? Have you had any experience with the DVR Charter is promoting? They claim that it is HDTV compatible.


thx again


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by 1nite_
> *Thanks for the reply sterno3. Being in Michigan, we are in same general group I would think. Can you tell me what kind of outputs the HDTV descrambler has? Have you had any experience with the DVR Charter is promoting? They claim that it is HDTV compatible.
> 
> 
> thx again*



No problem...I don't subscribe to cable tv right now, but I did have HDTV cable for about a month to try it out. The only channel I actually watched was ESPN HD. It was during football season, so it was almost worth it just for that







. Locally they have added Discovery HD, TNT HD (I think), and a couple other channels recently, so it might be more worth it.


I had a motorolla HD box...it had a firewire out & USB out (both disabled I think). I had the box before I had my HTPC setup, so I never checked it out. Apparently they have the new MOXI HD DVR. I think it is an extra $10 a month, but I have heard its worth it (considering I spent about $700 building an HTPC, it seems reasonable). I have a friend who has the Moxi box for standard def, and he is very pleased with it. I imagine it has composite, component, & DVI (or HDMI) outs, and an optical 5.1 out. Not knowing the model # I can't say for sure.


Go to charter's site & do a chat with sales...I spent about 20 minutes with someone yesterday. They are very knowlegdeable, and should be able to help answer your questions. I found out for me, the barest option to get HD (specifically ESPN HD), is about $32 + tax. Not really worth it for the 3 or 4 channels (ESPN, TNT, & Discovery) I might watch, but its getting closer. I looked at Dish & D*, but they are a little more expensive from a monthly standpoint.


----------



## infamous_pb

Well, I made all the adjustments on the TV according to the Sanyo Service Manual on pages 3-4.
http://hinome.net/images/sanyo.pdf 


Odd thing is, some of the ones that I did not adjust earlier were not set to what the service manual says. So, I adjusted them anyways. Any reason why some of the TV's default service settings are not exactly as described on the Service manual? Should adjusting the settings according to the Service Manual make for a better and more correct picture?


----------



## Budget_HT

Service manuals give default settings, which serve as starting points before adjustments are made at the factory. Electronic devices are not yet perfect and consistent enough for the same settings to be correct on different instances of the same model TV.


I would never consider changing initial factory settings to the defaults specified in the service manual. I would wonder, though, about any setting that is way off from the defaults.


----------



## xt14

yes, i would like previously said, write down everything before changing the values. For my set i tried to defaults as listed in the service menu. The horizontal and vertical size and position values were pretty bad, as was the brightness, a bit too low for good use, other things probably were affected, but those were the most general i could find. Actually i also had a problem for a while getting the screen back to full mode..i'm not sure why..but it would give me 4 zoom options and i think a panoramic option..the factory settings did some weird things with that, but best of luck to you.


----------



## infamous_pb

Well crap. I was writing everything down, but left out a section









I forgot to write down my original settings for:

116

117

119

11A

11B

11C

11D

11E

11F

120









Could someone please look at their HT30744 and tell me what you have for those settings? Thanks!


----------



## blizzard64

Hi!

I have the Sanyo 30" with a Samsung Directv receiver.

I'm using the HDMI connections.

Can anyone tell me how to connect a VCR?

I have tried this-unsuccessfully. I was able to play, but not record.

Thanks!


----------



## kc1

Hi,


Thanks you very much for your reply and suggestion. I will try to follow what you have suggested this week end.


I was wrong about linking this to the HDTV problem. I am able to get the local HDTV broadcast now. It was a problem with my antenna.


Regards,

Kiran


----------



## infamous_pb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by infamous_pb_
> *Well crap. I was writing everything down, but left out a section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to write down my original settings for:
> 
> 116
> 
> 117
> 
> 119
> 
> 11A
> 
> 11B
> 
> 11C
> 
> 11D
> 
> 11E
> 
> 11F
> 
> 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone please look at their HT30744 and tell me what you have for those settings? Thanks!*




Anyone?


----------



## xt14

116-42

117-5C

119-61

11A-64

11B-80

11C-78

11D-59

11E-6D

11F-7D

120-78


----------



## infamous_pb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by xt14_
> *116-42
> 
> 117-5C
> 
> 119-61
> 
> 11A-64
> 
> 11B-80
> 
> 11C-78
> 
> 11D-59
> 
> 11E-6D
> 
> 11F-7D
> 
> 120-78*



Thanks XT14


Hmmm

For some reason it still doesnt look right. I have a big black vertical bar on my right. I played with the horizontal and vertical some more and I think it looks normal. I did:

116-4C

117-6C

119-85

11E-6F


I think I learned my lesson - if it aint broke, dont fix it


----------



## infamous_pb

Has anyone tried connecting a HDMI cable from their Satellite/Cable receiver to the TV? Does it look much better than Component cables (not just with HD channels, but analog interlaced ones too)?


----------



## Yus

HDMI has none of the problems that the component inputs have, like waveyness.


----------



## kevbeck122

With my cable box hooked up with components, the only problem I had was some black noise in the picture when it was darker. That went away once I used HDMI. Other than that there isn't much of a difference in picture.


----------



## infamous_pb

Has anyone run that Avia Guide DVD and performed the Overscan and Overscan Bounce test? On the Overscan test, I only see line 3 vertially (top and bottom) and line 7 horizontally (left and right). I'm guessing I should see line 0 on all sides. I've messed with the settings, but cant seem to fill up the entire screen properly. When I get close to filling the screen, but try something other than a DVD movie (like a Playstation 2 game) it doesnt fill up the screen. Can anyone help me with these settings?


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by infamous_pb_
> *Has anyone run that Avia Guide DVD and performed the Overscan and Overscan Bounce test? On the Overscan test, I only see line 3 vertially (top and bottom) and line 7 horizontally (left and right). I'm guessing I should see line 0 on all sides. I've messed with the settings, but cant seem to fill up the entire screen properly. When I get close to filling the screen, but try something other than a DVD movie (like a Playstation 2 game) it doesnt fill up the screen. Can anyone help me with these settings?*



Its a trick that PS2 and other systems use. They count on your tv to have some overscan and as such don't fill an entire frame. If you calibrate your tv for 0 overscan, you'll definitely see the edges of stuff, like those PS2 games. Some people like it like this, others don't. i've got my tv right about 5%. That is out far enough to show quite a bit of picture, but in far enough that I don't usually see the edges of the picture.


----------



## infamous_pb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
> *Its a trick that PS2 and other systems use. They count on your tv to have some overscan and as such don't fill an entire frame. If you calibrate your tv for 0 overscan, you'll definitely see the edges of stuff, like those PS2 games. Some people like it like this, others don't. i've got my tv right about 5%. That is out far enough to show quite a bit of picture, but in far enough that I don't usually see the edges of the picture.*




I see. Thanks. Could you possibly tell me what adjustments/numbers you did to get 5% on all sides? Its pretty frustrating and time consuming (trial and error).


Thanks


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by infamous_pb_
> *I see. Thanks. Could you possibly tell me what adjustments/numbers you did to get 5% on all sides? Its pretty frustrating and time consuming (trial and error).
> 
> 
> Thanks*



I would, but i have a Philips tv, not this sanyo.


----------



## rustycruiser

Just saw the new 28" HT28745 widescreen at Walmart. It was priced at $547, and had no HDMI. No sign of the new Philips.


----------



## Drslump

Hey guys, Im getting paid in about 2 weeks and so its getting down to time to decide on which tv to get. Ive narrowed it down to either the 32 inch sanyo model, or the 32 inch panasonic CT-32HC14 also at walmart. The panasonic is 1 dollar more than the sanyo, but doesnt come with a built in tuner. However, I was planning on buying an upscaling dvd player anyway, and best buy has an LG tuner/upscaling dvd player for 250. Which would you guys reccomend on a pure quality basis? I dont mind shelling out the extra for the tuner/dvd player, becuase I was going to get a dvd player anyway and the price difference isnt too bad really. Also, Im running a 6.1 surround system in my room, and was curious if the sanyos built in HD tuner would decode the DD signals and output them via the optical out or not. My last question is, will I regret the panasonic having only DVI input as opposed to HDMI? Or will it not matter much in the long run.


----------



## Rakesh.S




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rustycruiser_
> *Just saw the new 28" HT28745 widescreen at Walmart. It was priced at $547, and had no HDMI. No sign of the new Philips.*



So they knocked the price down by $50 and got rid of 2" of viewable area and HDMI? That SUCKS.


What was costing Sanyo so much, in the 30" model?


----------



## kevbeck122




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Drslump_
> *Hey guys, Im getting paid in about 2 weeks and so its getting down to time to decide on which tv to get. Ive narrowed it down to either the 32 inch sanyo model, or the 32 inch panasonic CT-32HC14 also at walmart. The panasonic is 1 dollar more than the sanyo, but doesnt come with a built in tuner. However, I was planning on buying an upscaling dvd player anyway, and best buy has an LG tuner/upscaling dvd player for 250. Which would you guys reccomend on a pure quality basis? I dont mind shelling out the extra for the tuner/dvd player, becuase I was going to get a dvd player anyway and the price difference isnt too bad really. Also, Im running a 6.1 surround system in my room, and was curious if the sanyos built in HD tuner would decode the DD signals and output them via the optical out or not. My last question is, will I regret the panasonic having only DVI input as opposed to HDMI? Or will it not matter much in the long run.*



Sanyo's built in tuner does send a DD signal through the optical port, though your 6.1 receiver is the one that does the decoding.


I don't think you'll regret going DVI as opposed to HDMI. The only advantage to HDMI is having a single cable for audio and video. There are DVI to HDMI cables available in a lot of places, so you shouldn't have a problem connecting an HDMI device to a TV with a DVI port.


----------



## midsouthgeek

Well as of yesterday I returned my Sanyo 30" HDTV. I am going to try that new 30 phillips (with QAM). They had to order it so I am watching my old 19" toshiba, and to be honest the picture is much better than the sanyo watching a DVD. The Sanyo always looked washed out and grainy when using component and Svideo. It was funny I have been complaining the two months we have had the tv and my wife always said it looked fine, until I took it back and hooked up the kids old tv. I did give this TV a good try. I even called sanyo support (in Forest City, AR) and the said they had heard many complaints about the grainy coponents and would love to send someone out to look at it. After four weeks and no call I returned the sanyo. Oh well its been great reading this forum and feel like I will miss you all.


Godspeed


Scott


----------



## rustycruiser




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by midsouthgeek_
> *Well as of yesterday I returned my Sanyo 30" HDTV. I am going to try that new 30 phillips (with QAM). They had to order it*



Did you order the Philips from Walmart? What was the price?


----------



## tuneintuneout

Can someone tell me about this new 30" Philips that's supposed to be coming out and what is QAM? Does anyone have an approximation of the price and specs on this soon to be released philips?


----------



## oryan_dunn

Its already out. If your walmart is going to carry it, they should already have it or will get it soon.


This thread is about the new Philips:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=533115 


And here it is at the Philips site:
http://www.consumer.philips.com/cons...ESHP3HKFSEKI5P 


QAM is the standard for HDTV over cable.


----------



## rjcap

..finally picked up the 30" sanyo off of lay away this past Friday night. Earlier that same day I swapped out my old digital cable box for a scientific atlanta 3250. After I picked up the sanyo, I spent friday night setting things up.


I have had little sleep since then. I have been like a little kid again. Man, I love the picture on this set. Time warner has a decent amount of HD content available, and I also signed up for their HD pak. I must say though that discovery channels hd offering's seem the most vivid.


No problems so far. The sanyo is an '05 build and I have no barrel roll in 16:9, nor have I yet to see any geometry issues with this set. Everything seems spot on. I really have to thank everyone that contributed to this thread. A vast amount of very useful info that helped in my purchase.


----------



## midsouthgeek




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rustycruiser_
> *Did you order the Philips from Walmart? What was the price?*



Sorry they did not say. exept that the phillips is a little higher. Sure hope it has better picture than the sanyo!!!


Scott


----------



## Shink





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Rakesh.S_
> *So they knocked the price down by $50 and got rid of 2" of viewable area and HDMI? That SUCKS.
> 
> 
> What was costing Sanyo so much, in the 30" model?*



Actually, it was only $597 online - it was already $547 (mabye $567 - I forget) in store. If you read this thread though, this had become a "clearance" and WalMart was taking a loss at those prices.


----------



## infamous_pb

Ok, I need some help taking care of some of this overscan on my HT30744. I would like to get almost 0% overscan on all sides. But no matter what I do, the right side is always giving me problems. I can have almost 0% on the top, bottom, and left, but the right ALWAYS has a black bar going up and down.


Could someone please give me your settings what you used to eliminate most of the overscan? I've been at this for hours!

Thanks!


----------



## Ratman

0% overscan is not good. You want 3-5%.


----------



## infamous_pb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Ratman_
> *0% overscan is not good. You want 3-5%.*




Anything. 3% would be fine I guess. What would be the settings to get 3%?


Whats wrong with 0%?


----------



## Ratman

Using Avia or Digital Video Essentials (DVE) DVD's, they provide a tutorial and test patterns for explanation and setup.


----------



## infamous_pb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Ratman_
> *Using Avia or Digital Video Essentials (DVE) DVD's, they provide a tutorial and test patterns for explanation and setup.*




I am using Avia! Thats how I know its overscanned.

What settings are you using to get 3%?


----------



## Ratman

Each TV is set calibrated independently from the factory. My set and your set(s) are probably quite different.


I'd suggest that that you put all of the settings back to the default values before you made any changes (assuming you've written them down PRIOR to making changes in the service menus) and use the AVIA per the instructions to properly adjust.


Your problem now is that you are underscanning.


----------



## infamous_pb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Ratman_
> *Each TV is set calibrated independently from the factory. My set and your set(s) are probably quite different.
> 
> 
> I'd suggest that that you put all of the settings back to the default values before you made any changes (assuming you've written them down PRIOR to making changes in the service menus) and use the AVIA per the instructions to properly adjust.
> 
> 
> Your problem now is that you are underscanning.*




Yeah, I know that each TVs are calibrated slightly differently. But I'm willing to take a chance that its closely similar. I think the only settings I would need are 116-126 (I think those only deal with size adjustment).


I'm willing to take ANY settings. I've spent hours on this. I'm desperate.


----------



## DotsLines

I have an HT32744 that I can't seem to get to work with my Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD using the HDMI cable. Nobody at my cable company seems to know much about how to get it to work. I am on my third cable box in as many days (one the tech burned up during a service call - I told you they didn't seem to know much about it). I can make it work - barely - as long as I don't use ANY of the other outputs from the Explorer (which means I can't use the composite out, or even the RF cable out, to run to my VCR). Everything works fine using any other connection - component video, composite, S-video. But if I connect them that way, I lose a connection I need for something else (I have a DVD connected to component 3, VCR to video 1, and video game connected to video 2).


At the present moment it is working - again, barely. Sometimes I lose the sound, sometimes the picture breaks up. After a while it goes out altogether, and the Explorer will reboot, or the TV will tell me there's no signal, or I'll get a black screen saying my TV doesn't support HDCP (it does, of course) and to use the component video connections.


Has anyone else had problems like this? Any suggestions on what I might be doing wrong, or what to have the cable company check (they're scheduled for yet another service call in a couple of days)?


----------



## kevbeck122

I'm not sure if HDMI is supported by cable companies yet. Since it's enabled on your box, it's probably buggy.. which is what you're experiencing. I have a Pioneer box with DVI, which is not supported yet by Time Warner. The port is enabled on my box and I experience some bugs like not being able to set resolutions, occasional picture problems as well as the box rebooting everytime I turn it off from an HD channel. I know there's a patch for the 8000HD that is going to enable the DVI port which cable companies will deploy sometime before the end of summer, so maybe that is also when HDMI will get fixed/enabled. People on a local HDTV forum have experienced the HDCP problem on other TVs also.


----------



## Yus

DVI > HDMI works great on my Motorola DCT6412.










And it's a good thing too, considering how crappy the component inputs on this TV are.


----------



## infamous_pb

Why does my overscan change when I go from progressive to interlaced?


Does anyone have settings to make it 3% overscan on your HT30744??


----------



## rjcap




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DotsLines_
> *I have an HT32744 that I can't seem to get to work with my Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD using the HDMI cable. Nobody at my cable company seems to know much about how to get it to work. I am on my third cable box in as many days (one the tech burned up during a service call - I told you they didn't seem to know much about it). I can make it work - barely - as long as I don't use ANY of the other outputs from the Explorer (which means I can't use the composite out, or even the RF cable out, to run to my VCR). Everything works fine using any other connection - component video, composite, S-video. But if I connect them that way, I lose a connection I need for something else (I have a DVD connected to component 3, VCR to video 1, and video game connected to video 2).
> 
> 
> At the present moment it is working - again, barely. Sometimes I lose the sound, sometimes the picture breaks up. After a while it goes out altogether, and the Explorer will reboot, or the TV will tell me there's no signal, or I'll get a black screen saying my TV doesn't support HDCP (it does, of course) and to use the component video connections.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had problems like this? Any suggestions on what I might be doing wrong, or what to have the cable company check (they're scheduled for yet another service call in a couple of days)?*



This worked for me. I'm using a SA 3250. Turn off the TV. Unplug the cable box. Let the cable box reboot completely before turning the TV back on. I just went through similar frustrations as you have described. All is well since setting things up as described.


----------



## danthi

I have the Sanyo HT32744 and sometimes I get a greenish blob in the upper right of the picture in widescreen mode that is most noticeable when the picture is displaying light colors such as white, light gray, or light blue.


My HDTV source is from Time Warner cable using a Motorola DCT6200/1000 cable box connected using a component cable that was provided by Time Warner.


Is this common? What is the cause and can it be corrected?


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by danthi_
> *I have the Sanyo HT32744 and sometimes I get a greenish blob in the upper right of the picture in widescreen mode that is most noticeable when the picture is displaying light colors such as white, light gray, or light blue.
> 
> 
> My HDTV source is from Time Warner cable using a Motorola DCT6200/1000 cable box connected using a component cable that was provided by Time Warner.
> 
> 
> Is this common? What is the cause and can it be corrected?*



Do you have an unshielded speaker near the TV?


----------



## danthi




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sterno3_
> *Do you have an unshielded speaker near the TV?*



No speakers are any where near the TV


----------



## KidPanama

I have now owned a Sanyo 30HT744 for about five days now. Based on my short time with the set, I can honestly say (at least thus far) that this is the best deal I've ever seen in an HDTV set. Sure it isn't perfect, but neither is/was my $2000 Sony 36XBR800. No sets are perfect, and if you manage to find a set even close to perfection, then consider yourself lucky. I consider myself a videophile, meaning that image quality is the number 1 priority for me when it comes to TVs and all video products in general. Being a videophile means that while the picture being displayed on one set may look incredible or perfect to one person, to me it can look average or flawed. I'm very hard to please when it comes to video, but even I was impressed by the Sanyo. So far I've noticed a very minor tilt, red push, and very minor barrel roll. To be fair, I've just used my Xbox (briefly) on the set, as well as an OTA antenna to receive HD broadcasts. My biggest complaint is that I noticed the green bars that plague DVDs when you watch them on the set using your Xbox as a DVD player. To be blunt, the green bars make all DVDs unwatchable. Period. So now I'm forced to buy DVD player for movies. This isn't too bad, considering that I need a DVD recorder to transfer all of my Mini DV tapes to disc, and I've never gotten around to buying one. Secondly, I did notice the interference through the component video inputs on the set when playing Xbox and PS2 games. However, I turned off the TV while a 480p game was running, and then turned the set back on, and voila. Just like that, the interference was gone and I was treated to a rock solid 480p picture from my PS2 and Xbox. I'm uncertain as to whether or not this "fix" in permanent, as I don't have enough time with the set. So far I've tested Tekken 5 in 480p, Super Monkey Ball 2 (Gamecube), and various Xbox games, including: Ninja Gaiden, Dead or Alive Ultimate, Dead or Alive Beach Volleyball, NBA Ballers, and a few demos. I did this at night, because that way if the flaws are present, they'll be more visible.



I was thinking about going into the service menu, but as of this moment, I opted not to do so. The TV is still too new, so it wouldn't make sense. As for the HDTV programing, like I mentioned earlier, for this set I used just an OTA antenna to test of the set's built-in tuner. I bought the Terk HDTVi indoor antenna, even after reading the iffy reviews on the product. I figured that since I lived in NYC, receiving HD broadcasts would be a snap. Wrong! I should have listened to the reviews. The antenna is indeed very iffy. Sometimes it gets the signals, and sometimes it doesn't. Not to mention the fact that even after playing with it for a while, I can't get a stable signal on 99.9% of the channels. This is unacceptable. I live in the west Bronx, and there really aren't many factors that should prevent me from receiving all the HD broadcasts at a minimum of a 90% signal strength. The signal strength fluctuates so bad, that most broadcasts are unwatchable. So I decided to call Cablevision and request another box. I currently use the Scientific Atlanta Explorer 4200, and I'm generally pleased with it. So I'm hoping that it works as well on my Sanyo as it does on my Sony 36XBR800. It's supposed to be installed later today, so I'll be sure to post some impressions. The main reason I wanted to use an antenna and the built-in tuner is because I can receive a couple of HD channels OTA, that I can't receive through cable vision. Like WB 11 HD and UPN HD. We'll see what happens.



On another note, first I would like to apologize for such a lengthy post, and I would like to know are there any DVD players (preferably recorders) that I should stay away from, in conjunction with this set? I only ask because Target sells a Lite-On DVD recorder and it retails for about $230 with the firewire input that I need for my camcorder transfers. Which players have issues with this set? And has anyone gotten a good picture with the component inputs and an external HD converter box that the cable companies provide?



Thanks in advance.


----------



## kevbeck122

I've tried a Samsung progressive scan DVD player and a Sanyo non progressive scan DVD player through the components and the picture was fine from both. Picture is horrible though when using my PS2 as a DVD player, so is 480p in games. When I used my Pioneer STB from Time Waner on components, I'd get some interference during darker parts of shows... mainly in movies or primetime shows like Law and Order.


----------



## Yus

Something is definitely wrong if 480ps look bad on your TV. Games like God of War and Ninja Gaiden are amazing looking in 480p.


----------



## KidPanama

Kevbeck122, thanks for the reply. The first thing I immediately did once I got the set was test out the PS2. I don't know what games you have, but I also experienced a horrid picture the the component video outputs of the PS2 when connected to this set. Then after turning the set on and off, the problem (at least for now) disappeared. The first game I tried was the Japanese version of Gran Turismo 4. I tried it in 480i and it was terrible. The picture had too much interference, and it looked like the effect you would get when looking through a flame. Then, like I have previously stated, I tested the US version of Tekken 5 and the interference was gone. I don't know why that is, but I won't ask questions if the picture is good. The truth is that the component inputs on the set are crap, as Yus has stated. It seems as if the set doesn't want to cooperate with certain devices. Right now, it also seems as if the problems some people experience with the set are either exclusive to their sets, or are much worse than the problems that others experience. My set was manufactured in January 2005, if this helps.



Like I said in my previous post, it's far too early to know for sure if my set is free from serious problems, as I have yet to try out a HDTV set-top box, and I've only owned the set for about 5 days. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## kevbeck122

My PS2 is an earlier model.. SCPH-30001. I get tons of interference when watching DVDs.. but this model only does 480i for DVDs. Usually once I go to 480p in games I get wavy graphics. The game is playable, but the wavyness annoys me. Usually once the wavyness starts in 480p, once I go back to 480i the waves continue. 1080i in GT4 is probably the best picture I've seen out of the PS2. I've played other 480i games like MGS2 and 3 as well as Tekken Tag... they look fine other than the jaggies because of low res graphics.


To see how another PS2 would react to this TV, I bought the slim PS2 and everything was great until I switched to 480p. Same wavy graphics... even with DVDs. DVDs looked fine in 480i. Even turning the TV on and off did not help these problems. I'm not sure if I have a bad TV, or if I just have sensitive eyes to the wavyness issue. Mine was manufactured in September of 04 I believe.


----------



## KidPanama

This does seem like a huge problem. Like I've stated, I also have the whole "wavy" problem. The first day I got the set, it was immediately noticeable and severe. Then somehow, it lessened. Both my PS2's are very early models, since they don't even offer DVDs in progressive scan. I really don't understand why the set reacts so bad to the Xbox and PS2. It seems to me that some sets suffer the problem moreso than others.. I do not wish to jinx myself, as I've said it was hard to notice recently. I just played the setup DVD that comes with the set on my Japanese PS2, and if I looked hard, I could definitely see the wavy lines. The thing was that it was bearable, and wasn't very consistent. The other thing was that I just watched the DVD a couple of hours ago, and there was an abundance of light. This means that the glare from the sun can mask the severity of the problems. I'll test out a couple of more games when the sun goes down to see if I notice anymore problems.


----------



## pchandler45

Hello, I'm not sure if this is the appropriate place to post my question or not.


I recently purchased the 32" model of this television set after reading reviews of it here and other places. But I am very frustrated trying to get it to work right.


FYI I am not an audiophile or videophile, I know how to set up a tv/cable/vcr/dvd player/game console for the most part but I think I am in over my head.


The picture on my television looks horrible, to me. Granted, I do not have an HDTV antenna yet, the cable company will be coming out Friday to give me the new HD set top box they provide, and I'm hoping that will help some but I dont think that should matter on regular cable TV or video games?


Regular TV (through my cable box) looks very grainy. When I play PS2 games, it looks like a computer monitor would look in 640x480. That is, the picture seems too large and blocky. Text on the screen is almost unreadable. I've tried adjusting the PS2 to 16:9 or full screen and it seems a little better, but not much. (On a side note I was disappointed that there were no front RCA inputs on this model)


Here is the way I have it set up currently. Since there are only 2 sets of RCA inputs in the back, so I used coax to go from the cable box to the TV (this could be why the picture is so grainy?) and I used the RCA inputs for the PS2 and the DVD player.


this plunged me into a whole nother world of cables. Reading my DVD instruction manual, it tells me that S-video is preferable, so I went looking for S-video cables, and I had read it here that Monster is preferred, but I was bewildered by the choices presented to me. S-video, composite, component what? Then the Monster cables were like $50 but Target sells a brand made by GE for half the price. Salespeople there and at Radio Shack are worthless.


Please help. I was so excited to purchase this television and was especially looking forward to playing games on it, but games look worse on this television than my old 27" regular Samsung set.


Someone suggested to me that it sounds like perhaps this television is set to "monitor mode" which would explain the horrible resolution. But I've tried poking around in the set-up menu and the choices presented to me are very limited and do nothing to improve the picture.


----------



## metjgd

I may have mentioned in here before, but the reason the XBOX has those green wavy lines is because there is a line of code in its programming which only allows DVD playback in non-progressive. I read there was some legal reason for them doing this. I was able to successfully change this by installing a mod-chip. Anyway, once this was adjusted, DVD video looked fantastic using the HD AV pack on my HT32744.


----------



## Shink

pchandler,


I would recommend using Component Video for the DVD player and Component Video/S-Video for the Playstation 2. I don't think it's worth it to buy Monster brand cables personally, but to each their own. I wouldn't recommend using the RCA jacks for anything personally.


If you have digital cable, might want to hook it up via component or S-Video as well. I don't have cable, so I can't comment.


I have the 30" set and have Dreamcast & PS2 connected via S-Video through a switcher, DVD player connected via component, and an antenna coming into the digital and analog jacks in the back.


----------



## ProjectZero




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by danthi_
> *I have the Sanyo HT32744 and sometimes I get a greenish blob in the upper right of the picture in widescreen mode that is most noticeable when the picture is displaying light colors such as white, light gray, or light blue.
> 
> 
> My HDTV source is from Time Warner cable using a Motorola DCT6200/1000 cable box connected using a component cable that was provided by Time Warner.
> 
> 
> Is this common? What is the cause and can it be corrected?*



I had a similar problem, turns out my brightness/contrast where way off even though the picture looked fine. Get yourself a calibration dvd (the thx calibration on most new dvd movies works too) and calibrate the picture. That blob should disappear.


----------



## KidPanama




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by metjgd_
> *I may have mentioned in here before, but the reason the XBOX has those green wavy lines is because there is a line of code in its programming which only allows DVD playback in non-progressive. I read there was some legal reason for them doing this. I was able to successfully change this by installing a mod-chip. Anyway, once this was adjusted, DVD video looked fantastic using the HD AV pack on my HT32744.*




I'm not quite sure I understand what you're saying. I'm aware of all the modchips on the market, and although I haven't personally installed a modchip, but I wouldn't be surprised if it would correct some issues. With that said, both my Xbox and PS2 seem flawless on my 36XBR800, regardless of the resolution or source. The picture is free of any interference, and the DVD playback is also free of "green bars". I don't see why this set would be any different. It's obviously a design flaw, at least to my eyes. It's really bothersome, but for $600 I can't complain too much. I'm still somewhat hopeful that someone finds a fix around this issue.


----------



## KidPanama

Just thought I'd post my impressions of the set when used with the HD cablebox that Cablevision installed earlier today. They came at about 5PM and installed another SA Explorer 4200HD box, only this time the box was component video-only, as opposed to the one I use for my aforementioned Sony, which has a DVI output. It's not a big deal, as they are nearly identical in every other respect. However, there is one small problem....I also noticed the interference that many other people spoke of when you watch 1080i broadcasts via converter box. All was great, until I stared at the image and noticed the dreaded interference. Ugh. To be honest, it's not a huge deal, but the picture would be so much better if it were completely devoid of interference. I'd be lying if I said it didn't bother me. The interference came in the form of very faint, transparent horizontal lines that are only visible during dark scenes, or when you change the channel. I would describe the lines to be identical to what you would get if you used cables with no shielding whatsoever. Other than that, I was amazed by how much detail this little $600 set can spit out. Here in the Bronx, Cablevision offers: Yes Network HD, ESPN HD, MSG HD, FOX HD, NBC HD, PBS HD, CBS HD, Starz HD, HBO HD, Showtime HD, TMC HD, INHD, Fox Sportsnet HD, Universal HD, and ABC HD. So obviously, they have a good selection. The only problem is that they're missing one channel that I consider to be very important, and that channel is Discovery HD. I used to have this channel when I was a Time Warner subscriber, and Cablevison still does not carry it. This channel offers the best looking, least compressed HD broadcasts that I have ever seen.



As of now, I have a couple of questions. Has anyone found any type of "fix" for this interference problem, or another way to circumvent it? I remember someone mentioning using the HDMI port instead, and I love love to do so, but the problem is that the box they (Cablevision) provided me with, has no HDMI or DVI jacks. I'm sure I could call them up and swap the box, but if it won't eliminate the interference, it really wouldn't be worth it. Secondly, I went to Target (not the best place to buy electronics, but occasionally they get some nice items) and was looking for a nice DVD recorder with a firewire jack, so I could transfer all my mini DV tapes to DVD so that I could share them. They had a nice looking Phllips DVD recorder that had everything, and only wanted $250 for it. They also had a very similar Memorex DVD recorder for about $230. Both were very nice for the price, so of course both were sold out. I think I asked this before, but do real DVD players suffer from the interference problem as well? I sure hope not. In any case, I checked Radioshack online, and they have a Lite-On DVD recorder for a sale price of $189. I believe this player also has the firewire jack I need for my camera as well. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shink

I have a Panasonic CV-51 (old school, non-progressive DVD) connected through component and have no issues with interference. My box is the a v5 30" model.


----------



## KidPanama

Thanks for the reply, Shink. I'll see if I can check out a couple of DVD recorders tomorrow. I still can't quite understand why some products have issues with the set's component video inputs, and others don't. It makes no sense to me.


I would appreciate other people's experiences with this set, while using real DVD players as well. Preferably, progressive scan DVD players.


----------



## puertorico

Hi i just bought the ht30744 and i'm having problem with the set up, cause i bought the tv without the remote and the manual in walmart for $400.00 but they gave me a hdtv remote from the store and I download the manual from this site so I'm good to go there.

the thing is that i have regular cable (comcast) without the box, but when i connect the cable to the tv i only get just like six channel. I'm planing to get hdtv cable. but i don't have an idea how this work so any help will be aprecited.

thanks.


----------



## Yus

I'm surprised I only see people complaining about the "waves" with PS2 or Xbox, when it happens with anything connected with the component inputs. I confirmed this when I compared my HD-DVR with component cables, then with DVI/HDMI. HDMI is crystal clear, while it had the waveyness issue with component cables.


The waveyness can happen at any resolution (though it's less noticable at 1080i, since the waves are smaller), and there doesn't seem to be any way to get rid of it. As far as I have seen it doesn't go away over time, either. Interestingly some things seem to suffer from waveyness more than others. If anyone else has these games tell if me your results are similar to mine:


Halo 2 (Xbox, 480p): Waveyness comes and goes. I can have entire play sessions without any waveyness, then the next day it will be wavey.

Psychonauts (Xbox, 480p): I have never noticed any waveyness in this game.

Soul Calibur 2 (Xbox, 720p): Sadly one of the best looking games on the Xbox suffers from the worst waveyness I've seen in an Xbox game.

God of War (PS2, 480p): Maybe one of the best looking games I've seen on this TV. Never seen any hint of waveyness.

Gran Turismo 4 (PS2, 480p & 1080i): The menus have tons of waveyness (they run in 480i), but there's no waveyness in-game at 1080i (though there is another issue I'll talk about later).


The other big issue with component inputs is "flickering" at 1080i. This is most noticable with Xbox Media Center (I can only see it on the black loading screens in GT4), where there is a dark spot that quickly scrolls across the screen in a left to right motion, creating a flickering effect. Thankfully this can be fixed by turning the TV off for a second, then turning it back on. Again this problem doesn't exist with HDMI.


I'm curious to know why this issue exists. Poor component connections? Some kind of interference?


The only solution seems to be to switch to HDMI. That doesn't help with the PS2 or Xbox, but the next gen consoles should support DVI/HDMI. I just hope some affordable HDMI switchboxes materialize soon.


----------



## techneck2005

I have the HT-30744. I have noticed some faint horizontal banding in my picture. It shows up on digital cable, HD and DVD programing. Is this normal for this set to have this condition?


----------



## Ratman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by puertorico_
> *....i have regular cable (comcast) without the box, but when i connect the cable to the tv i only get just like six channel.*



There are two coaxial antenna connections on the back. One is digital only, the other analog only. You will need a two-way splitter. Connect the cable to from the wall and connect to the spiltter input. Then from the splitter outputs, one to the analog input, the other to the digital input. Perform channel scan for each 'tuner' and you should be good to go.


----------



## Shink




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by techneck2005_
> *I have the HT-30744. I have noticed some faint horizontal banding in my picture. It shows up on digital cable, HD and DVD programing. Is this normal for this set to have this condition?*



No banding on my set. The only physical flaw I have is the distortion at the extreme left & right edges of the screen where things get "squished".


----------



## puertorico

THANKS RATMAN I WILL TRY THAT, THE OTHER THING IS THE REMOTE CONTROL THAT I HAVE FROM WALMART DOES NOT WORK PROPERLY CAUSE MY TV CAME WITH NO REMOTE CONTROL, BY THE WAY IF SOMEONE KNOWS THE PART# FOR THE 30744 REMOTE CONTROL I WILL APRECIATE THAT.

THANKS.


----------



## KidPanama

I have Halo 2, Gran Turismo 4 (Japanese version), Soul Calibur 2, and a Psychonauts demo. I'll try them out when I get a chance. I also have a plethora of other games, including Outrun 2, etc. The only time I can test these game is at night, because in the daytime, there's no way to really see the "wavy" pattern with all the sunlight. In any case, it's good to know that the issue can be circumvented for some sources, like HD cable by using an HDMI cable. I'm still po'ed that the problem exist with certain sources as it is. The TV would be even more incredible if it didn't suffer from harsh interference.


----------



## infamous_pb

Ever since getting the new slim PS2, I have NOT noticed any wavy lines or black lines that looked like distortion. I did with the old PS2 version. Watching DVD movies on the old PS2 was unwatchable! But now, with some PS2 games (mostly during CG scenes) the graphics look very pixilated. And the jaggies are a whole lot more noticeable - but then again, its just the low resolution of the PS2. I purchased a Sony S-Video cable for the PS2 is everything looks perfect! No graphics are pixilated and the jaggies are well hidden. Its not like there are a lot of PS2 games that support progressive scan (and for those few that do, I'll just keep my PS2 Component cable plugged into the HDTV and replug it back into the PS2).


My suggestion is to use a PS2 S-Video cable for all games except for the few that use progressive scan - use the PS2 Component cable.


Its weird that a Sony brand PS2 S-Video cable is more money than a Sony brand PS2 Component cable.


As a side note, I'm now using DVI to HDMI for my Dish Network receiver and it looks great! I love it! If more and more devices use DVI/HDMI (like say PS3 or Xbox 2), looks like I'll have to get a HDMI box/switcher or something so that I can connect more than one HDMI source.


----------



## kevbeck122




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Yus_
> *
> 
> 
> Gran Turismo 4 (PS2, 480p & 1080i): The menus have tons of waveyness (they run in 480i), but there's no waveyness in-game at 1080i (though there is another issue I'll talk about later).
> 
> 
> The other big issue with component inputs is "flickering" at 1080i. This is most noticable with Xbox Media Center (I can only see it on the black loading screens in GT4), where there is a dark spot that quickly scrolls across the screen in a left to right motion, creating a flickering effect. Thankfully this can be fixed by turning the TV off for a second, then turning it back on. Again this problem doesn't exist with HDMI.*



I also get the flickering at 1080i... it's almost like the refresh rate drops down to where you notice it a lot. The wavyness for me doesn't start right away on 480i in the GT4 menu, but once I switch to 480p it starts up and I can't get it to stop in either 480i or 480p.


----------



## pchandler45

how do you tell if its in 480p or 1080i, etc? I've tried all the buttons/menus and I dont see anything like this.


I went and got the Sony PS2 component cables today hoping that would solve my problem, but I dont see a huge difference, other than that the text is clearer and its a little crisper.


Also, what is this AVIA thing you guys keep talking about?


----------



## kevbeck122

Press info on your remote and here's what you'll see:


480i will display as 544x480(60I), 720x480(60I).. etc.

480p will display as 720x480(60P)

720p will display as 1280x720(60P)

1080i will display as 1920x1080(60I)


AVIA is a DVD for calibrating your set to display the best picture it can.


----------



## Yus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by infamous_pb_
> *Ever since getting the new slim PS2, I have NOT noticed any wavy lines or black lines that looked like distortion. I did with the old PS2 version.*



My old launch PS2 died a few months ago. Picture quality is exactly the same with my new slim PS2 and my old one.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by puertorico_
> *
> 
> BY THE WAY IF SOMEONE KNOWS THE PART# FOR THE 30744 REMOTE CONTROL I WILL APRECIATE THAT.
> *



I don't know the part number, but if you go to
Sanyo Remote and click on the $25 model specific remote (& those with PIP), enter your model and serial number, you should get the exact remote.


There is a number on the inside of the battery cover, but I doubt that would do you much good. At the bottom of the remote, it says FXYA but I don't think that will get you anywhere either.


----------



## bob123

puertorico,


The Part# for the Remote as listed in the Service Manual is 645 065 6897.


----------



## KidPanama

The thing I don't understand, is that the whole "wavy" line defect only seems to show up at certain resolutions and/or sources. For example, the DVD output from either the PS2 or Xbox will provide a wavy picture that makes movies unwatchable. Yet, if you use a real standalone DVD player, as is fine. I just don't get it. 480i is 480i, and 480p is 480p. So why does this set act up on certain 480p sources, and not others? With the WEGA, the 1080i scrolling bar glitch would show up on basically all 1080i sources, regardless of the input you used. And while it was very annoying, at least it was consistent. I'm really praying that someone finds a service menu fix to this problem, or at least the cause of the problem It destroys an otherwise fine picture.


----------



## gormly2

HELP!


I just got a DVI-HDMI cable to hook up my HTPC

I have a NVidia 5200 card I have output on the HDMI, but I can't get it to set the TV resolution at 1080 it only lets me get 720


If I set it for 1080 the screen goes haywire (flickering) and for some reason doesn't reset it self after 15 seconds.

(I should mention that half the video modes do not work.. )


I am going to have a siezure or something looking at the ridiculas flickering.

I actually felt a headache coming on.


So anyway, I am not sure what resolution to set the display properties at and if I should set it to the TV supporting 1080

I do not have an HDTV feed and I REALLY want to see what the TV can do.

I tried an HDTV recording and it looked really good but that was with the HTPC set as 720.


Can someone help me with this?

Thanks


----------



## kevbeck122

Computer outputs at 1080p, TV doesn't support 1080p, so you're stuck with 720p... unless you got an ATI card with component out support (maybe NVIDIA supports this, but I don't know)


----------



## Yus

ATI drivers let you force 1080i. Though that may or may not help. This TV isn't very good for an HTPC.


----------



## Paniro

Need Some Help:


The past few days, ive been sitting on my computer, in my bedroom, and hearing this high pitch sound, like someone hit a 'tuning fork' or whatever they are called. But i could never figure out where it was coming from. I suspected my Sanyo 30" widescreen, but i said Nah. Well now, like every 15 min, i hear the sound, i tried muting the tv, and its still there. But when i turn the t.v. off, the sound goes away. So something is wrong with the t.v., i dont know where its coming from since its not the speakers, but i know when i turn the t.v. off, the sound goes. When i turn it back on, the sound comes back.


My question for those who took their reciepts back to walmart to get the price differerence when this t.v was marked down is: Does that give us an extra 90 days to bring the t.v. back for a refund even though it was just a paper exchange and has the same t.v. information as our original purchase? If it does extend it for an extra 90 days, im thinking of just taking it back and spending a little more on maybe a sony. This, on top of the annoying tilt issue which gives me a greenish bluish line on the top right hand side of my t.v. on dark scenes has just about got me tired of this t.v.


Its a great deal for the price. But i planned on having this for like 4 years or so. And its starting to get annoying. Plus the pretty much useless component jacks which gives a slight flickering effect.


----------



## IamX63

I know what you're saying about the high-pitched noise, but I have extremely sensitive hearing so I hear that on ALL TV's and Monitors. So, I have grown accustomed to it and don't even notice it if there is sound being played in my room.


----------



## gormly2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kevbeck122_
> *Computer outputs at 1080p, TV doesn't support 1080p, so you're stuck with 720p... unless you got an ATI card with component out support (maybe NVIDIA supports this, but I don't know)*



Maybe I am just not geting it.


Sorry for all the questions below, I do not know enough about this stuff.

Here are a couple if someone can answer:


1. I thought this TV was 1080 HiDef? (referring to quote above)


2. Is it the TV's fault or the computer video card? (referring to quote above)


3. If I can't get this 5200 to work, what is the recommended card for an HTPC > Sanyo for best resolution?


4. If I get an ATI card I can get it to display 1080?


5. what is the diference between 1080i and 1080p?


6. What resolution should I run the computer at for best picture on this TV?

It seems like only half work (if that)


7. If I get an ATI card can I get it to display 1080?


thanks


----------



## kevbeck122

1. Yes, it is hi def... can accept 1080i and 720p inputs

2. Video card.. NVIDIA control panel says you can do 1080 HDTV, but it doesn't work on this set.

3. 720p will give you a better image/video, but ATI cards will allow 1080i, so pick whichever one you want.

4. I'm pretty sure you can.. through component cables.

5. Interlaced and Progressive scan... the new HD format is 1080p, which will be used by HD DVDs and TV in the future. Interlaced produces half of the lines of resolution, followed by the next half, whereas progressive produces all of the lines at once.

6. 1280x720, but use overscan compensation if you want the whole picture to display.

7. Same as 4


----------



## sensibull

kevbeck122 is right on all accounts, except I don't think anyone has been able to run any HTPC to this tv at 1080i with an acceptable amount of flicker (ATI component dongle included). Speak up if you have...


----------



## jawgee




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Yus_
> *...This TV isn't very good for an HTPC.*



TOTALLY disagree with you on that. I have my self-built HTPC hooked up to my 32" Sanyo HDTV and LOVE it! Yeah, there are some slightly annoying issues like a bit of tilt & more overscan than I'd like, but overall I love it & would recommend it to anyone looking to break into the HDTV world.


BTW, I'm using an FX5200 via DVI/HDMI cable using the latest official Nvidia drivers. I can use 800x600 & 1280x720 resolutions right out of the box, but the Nvidia overscan correction seems to be created for folks with 16:9 displays as they do no good on my 4:3 display. So, I either end up with about 10-15% overscan with 800x600 or a squished display at 1280x720. The 800x600 display looks nice & I just compensate for the overscan in Meedio. If I use 1280x720 & set the "Pix Shape" on the TV to Widescreen then I get a non-squished display, but then I have the big-ass black widescreen bars on the top & bottom of the screen, like I'm watching a widescreen DVD - not good for me unless I'm watching a widescreen video on my HTPC.


Thanks,

jawgee


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jawgee_
> *TOTALLY disagree with you on that. I have my self-built HTPC hooked up to my 32" Sanyo HDTV and LOVE it! Yeah, there are some slightly annoying issues like a bit of tilt & more overscan than I'd like, but overall I love it & would recommend it to anyone looking to break into the HDTV world.
> 
> ......
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> jawgee*



What kind of tasks do you do with your setup? Do you do text based tasks? (email internet, word processing) or just games and media? I currently am test driving a radeon 9550 with dvi-->hdmi. I am having issues getting Catalyst Control Center to come up correctly (and yes I have installed .net & have all the current updates for it), and I am trying to decide if I even need a video card in to my computer asside from the myHD that I am using.


I am able to use 720p OK, but there is a lot of overscan, that I would love to get rid of with the ATI wizard. So, if anyone has any hints on CCC that would be appreciated as well.


----------



## gormly2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kevbeck122_
> *1. Yes, it is hi def... can accept 1080i and 720p inputs
> 
> 2. Video card.. NVIDIA control panel says you can do 1080 HDTV, but it doesn't work on this set.
> 
> 3. 720p will give you a better image/video, but ATI cards will allow 1080i, so pick whichever one you want.
> 
> 4. I'm pretty sure you can.. through component cables.
> 
> 5. Interlaced and Progressive scan... the new HD format is 1080p, which will be used by HD DVDs and TV in the future. Interlaced produces half of the lines of resolution, followed by the next half, whereas progressive produces all of the lines at once.
> 
> 6. 1280x720, but use overscan compensation if you want the whole picture to display.
> 
> 7. Same as 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thank you for answering my questions I appreciate it.


Opps on the dual question.. didn't see that.


----------



## gormly2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jawgee_
> *The 800x600 display looks nice & I just compensate for the overscan in Meedio. If I use 1280x720 & set the "Pix Shape" on the TV to Widescreen then I get a non-squished display, but then I have the big-ass black widescreen bars on the top & bottom of the screen, like I'm watching a widescreen DVD - not good for me unless I'm watching a widescreen video on my HTPC.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> jawgee*



Doesn't that mean you loose the true resolution?

at 800x600 is that still HDTV picture quality?

I still don't get the resolution thing.

1280x720 is the 1080 display right? Wouldn't the 800x600 be lesser resolution displayed on screen?


I am desperate for this because I spent this money on an HDTV and I can't get OTA HDTV signals and DirectTV will not let me get HDTV Locals, so I want to see at least _something_


NOTE: DirectTV Standard feeds look like crapola on this TV, my 10 year old set that died looked WAYYYYY better, now all I see is pixelization everywhere. My Wife is PISSED!


anyway,

I tried the newest drivers from NVidia and my screen went NUTZo

Now I can't set it back, I am going to have to uninstall the video card or something using svideo and then go back to HDMI input to do some test.

Pain in the butt because the TV is so heavy and the HTPC is hard to get to.



My last question:

Can someone recommend a fairly cheap ATI card that actually has been tested to work outputting 1080 on this TV?


----------



## sensibull




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gormly2_
> *Doesn't that mean you loose the true resolution?
> 
> at 800x600 is that still HDTV picture quality?
> 
> I still don't get the resolution thing. 1280x720 is the 1080 display right?*



No, 1280 x 720 is 720p. The second number basically tells you your resolution. As best as I've been able to determine from reading just about every thread posted anywhere about this set, 1080 is not yet a viable option via HTPC.



> Quote:
> I am desperate for this because I spent this money on an HDTV and I can't get OTA HDTV signals and DirectTV will not let me get HDTV Locals, so I want to see at least _something_]
> 
> 
> NOTE: DirectTV Standard feeds look like crapola on this TV, my 10 year old set that died looked WAYYYYY better, now all I see is pixelization everywhere. My Wife is PISSED!



Not sure if you researched this set much, but with DirectTV, you'll basically need to upgrade to a HD tuner and service to take advantage of the Sanyo. To varying degrees, all standard feeds look bad on a digital TV. That being said, you might see some improvements if you haven't already turned down the contrast and brightness.



> Quote:
> anyway,
> 
> I tried the newest drivers from NVidia and my screen went NUTZo
> 
> Now I can't set it back, I am going to have to uninstall the video card or something using svideo and then go back to HDMI input to do some test.
> 
> Pain in the butt because the TV is so heavy and the HTPC is hard to get to.



Do you have a PC monitor you can use to re-stabilize your HTPC's display? If so, set it to 1280 x 720 at 60hz and then re-connect to the Sanyo.



> Quote:
> Can someone recommend a fairly cheap ATI card that actually has been tested to work outputting 1080 on this TV?



See above re: 1080. As I understand it, using the latest 5.4 drivers and the CCC panel, any ATI should be able to get 720p working via DVI>HDMI with this set.


----------



## jawgee




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gormly2_
> *Doesn't that mean you loose the true resolution?
> 
> at 800x600 is that still HDTV picture quality?
> 
> I still don't get the resolution thing.
> 
> 1280x720 is the 1080 display right? Wouldn't the 800x600 be lesser resolution displayed on screen?...
> 
> 
> ...anyway,
> 
> I tried the newest drivers from NVidia and my screen went NUTZo
> 
> Now I can't set it back, I am going to have to uninstall the video card or something using svideo and then go back to HDMI input to do some test.
> 
> Pain in the butt because the TV is so heavy and the HTPC is hard to get to.
> 
> ...*



Not sure how the 800x600 PC resolution translates into the TV resolution. I know when I click on the Sanyo remote INFO button, it tells me that I'm running at a 720p resolution.


Do you have your HTPC networked (wired or wirelessly)? If so, can you Remote Desktop or VNC into it? If you can, then you can remote into the HTPC & change the resolution as it should be viewable on your remote PC display. UltraVNC is one of my most used & beloved pieces of freeware. I install it on all of my computers.


Thanks,

jawgee


----------



## am_pcguy

Ok just got home and set up my Sanyo HT32744. I was only half looking at cheap TV's at Wal-Mart for the bedroom in our new house, when I noticed an HT30744 and a HT32744 side by side.


The HT30 was $368 and the HT32 was $420. I started looking closer...


A guy walks up with a flat bed cart and says I just bought that one and pointed at the HT30. The he said I just looked them up, the get OK reviews but with a built in tuner you can't beat the price. I asked the Wal-Mart clerk to ring up the HT32 for me...


Just watched the local news and Tonight Show in High Def for the first time and for a few $$ more than some OTA HD Tuners!!! What a find!!


Your milage may very though because I called another Wal-Mart when I got home and they had one HT32 left at $578.


----------



## praveensg

watt?? they selling HT32 for 420?







Are you serious. Coz, I saw it today itself, it is still selling for 697. What walmart did you go to? are they gonna be reducing the prices on the HT32744 too then?


----------



## am_pcguy

It was an open box, one shot deal. They had 4 HDTV's for under $500 at my local Wal-Mart. The 2 Sanyo's and 2 Phillips, but the Philips didn't have a tuner built in. I called several other Wal-Mart stores in the area. All of them had the TV on sale ($600-something) but none of the other stores had an open-box deal like the one I got. (or I would have bought my parents a new TV).


If you happen to be in Wal-Mart you might want to check...


----------



## augie0041

I checked 5 different Walmarts in my area. All of them do not have the HT30477 in stock, and two of them had the HT32477, but they were selling it for $600+...


----------



## blizzard64

Hi!

I have the Sanyo 30" with a Samsung Directv receiver.

I'm using the HDMI connections.

Can anyone tell me how to connect a VCR?

I have tried this-unsuccessfully. I was able to play, but not record.

Thanks!


----------



## praveensg




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by augie0041_
> *I checked 5 different Walmarts in my area. All of them do not have the HT30477 in stock, and two of them had the HT32477, but they were selling it for $600+...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



30477 is a deleted model now, though their website lists it on sale (but says out of stock). go ahead and buy the 32477. it was 697, it's been reduced to 647 now. i got one yesterday and it's wondeful


----------



## augie0041

I keep on calling them, one lady was really helpful in one store.

But she explained to me that the demo tv has been on from 7am-9pm (something like that) everyday, and it only has a 5-day guarantee on it. I would love to purchase the 2-year service plan, is that allowed? she said no, not on a demo.

I don't know how much I trust only a 5-day guarantee!


----------



## Shink

Floor model TV's are rarely a good deal


----------



## am_pcguy

augie0041 - Check with the service desk at Wal-Mart. Before I bought the TV I asked and was told I had a 1 year warranty on the TV from Wal-Mart, and I could buy another year for $28.98.


Shink - we'll have to wait and see.


After checking with some other Wal-Mart stores in the area I found the boxed units are on sale for $647. I'm guessing their floor models won't go on sale until the stock is cleared.


I'm really happy with the TV. I get 4 HD channels (6 with sub-channels) and the PQ is excellent. My DVD player via component input looks even better than my 27" Sony.

Only one gripe, no TV/Video button to switch between the tuners and the input selection. You have to scroll through the channels to get to the inputs, or you have to pass 5 empty inputs when scrolling through the channels.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by blizzard64_
> *Hi!
> 
> I have the Sanyo 30" with a Samsung Directv receiver.
> 
> I'm using the HDMI connections.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to connect a VCR?
> 
> I have tried this-unsuccessfully. I was able to play, but not record.
> 
> Thanks!*



I am assuming that you want to record programs from satellite on your VCR. If so, you need to connect the VCR inputs to the corresponding outputs of the Samsung DirecTV receiver--specifically, the composite video (yellow) and the audio left and right (red and white), unless your VCR is S-VHS, in which case you should use and S-video connection instead of the yellow composite video connection.


The outputs of the VCR would connect to corresponding inputs on the TV (sounds like you have this covered if VCR plays tapes okay to the TV).


----------



## Blain

So is Wal-mart gonna get the newer version of this TV?


Is Sanyo gonna offer one?


----------



## Shink

Yes, the newer version is smaller and doesn't have HDMI. Sucks.


----------



## Blain

My Walmart has a 32" floor model i may be able to buy very soon, she said it had the same warranty as a boxed set, what do you think?


----------



## praveensg




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Blain_
> *My Walmart has a 32" floor model i may be able to buy very soon, she said it had the same warranty as a boxed set, what do you think?*



Walmart is the last place you would want to buy a floor model from. Just imagine the number of hours the TV might be on before you bought it! Not to mention they are open 24X7







For a few hundred dollars more, you will get a brand new TV. Go for the new one bud


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Blain_
> *So is Wal-mart gonna get the newer version of this TV?
> 
> 
> Is Sanyo gonna offer one?*



As mentioned, the new versions are smaller, no HDMI, but quite a bit cheaper. I went to the local WalMart yesterday and they had the 30" on display but I don't remember the price. The other three (displayed together, but separate from the 30") are easy to remember:

27" (4:3) $447, 28" (16:9) $547, and the older 32" (4:3) $647


----------



## Shink

The 28" widescreen is not quite a bit cheaper. I paid $547 for my 30" widescreen, but at that point it was a "rollback" probably just to clear out the stock.


----------



## am_pcguy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by praveensg_
> *Walmart is the last place you would want to buy a floor model from. Just imagine the number of hours the TV might be on before you bought it! Not to mention they are open 24X7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a few hundred dollars more, you will get a brand new TV. Go for the new one bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Let's take a look at this. If Wal-Mart is open 24 hours, let's say they have the TV on 16 - 20 hours per day. According to this thread, this model started showing up in Sept. '04. I would guess the average would be around 4000-5000 hours at the most.


That sounds like a lot. Now take into account the life of the average tube TV. I have a Toshiba set that is 8 years old. I would guess the thing is on 8 hours a day (very Conservative, my wife is a stay at home mom). That would be around 23,000 hours.


Other points of note:

+ It is best to leave a CRT on rather than turning it on and off frequently.

- You don't know how many times the thing was moved during it's stay at Wal-Mart.


The TV's life may have been shortened by as much as 1/5th of the total. I paid a little over 1/2 the suggested retail, I have a 30 day return window, and I have this thread to find and check for all the common problems. I figured it was worth my time to pick up the TV.


Blain - I would ask how long the TV has been on display. Ask a manager to take more money off the price. Read through this thread, it looks like Geometry is the primary problem with these TV's. Make sure they will honor the return policy for the open box. Take it home and see if it works for you.


I'm very happy I purchased this TV. The picture quality is great, I've adjused the set with the AVIA disk and everything looks wonderful.


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> this model started showing up in Sept. '04.



Actually it was May of '04. The original thread got locked, and this thread is carrying on the torch.


----------



## Launchpad




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by am_pcguy_
> *augie0041 - Only one gripe, no TV/Video button to switch between the tuners and the input selection. You have to scroll through the channels to get to the inputs,*



There is an "input" button on the remote.....


----------



## gormly2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by am_pcguy_
> *
> 
> Only one gripe, no TV/Video button to switch between the tuners and the input selection. You have to scroll through the channels to get to the inputs*



I don't mean to be a jerk or anything, but was this a serious post?


am_pcguy, did you really go through all the channels to get to the other inputs? I would imagine it was just excitement on getting an HDTV that led you to not RTM or check the remote?


Again, I am not trying to be a jerk or [email protected]@, it just seems like maybe am_guy was being funny or something?


----------



## Mako22




> Quote:
> There is an "input" button on the remote.....



Well, he did also say " *or* you have to pass 5 empty inputs when scrolling through the channels" so I would assume he knows about the input button. However, I can't believe he'd think this is a serious issue... How else would you do it? Have a separate button for each different input?

I guess you could have a TV/Video button to switch between the last input you used and the current channel you're on. Is this waht you were thinking am_pcguy?


----------



## augie0041




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gormly2_
> *I don't mean to be a jerk or anything, but was this a serious post?
> 
> 
> am_pcguy, did you really go through all the channels to get to the other inputs? I would imagine it was just excitement on getting an HDTV that led you to not RTM or check the remote?
> 
> 
> Again, I am not trying to be a jerk or [email protected]@, it just seems like maybe am_guy was being funny or something?*



Hey, it's possible that he bought a demo model and didn't get the remote. Trying to do anything with this tv w/o a remote is impossible!

Yesterday, I bought the demo from a store near me after calling EVERY store on Long Island. Suddenly it was available "on the floor - 'as is' clearance w/o box or manual or remote." But with a price of $275 I jumped at it! They said I had 15 days to return it. Unit works fine so far, with about 1 hour of use. This F'n thing is heavy!! Only problem is without the remote, I cannot tell the tv to scan for digital channels using the built-in ATSC tuner. I figured my trusty Radio Shack 15-2117 universal remote would work, but the Sanyo code only changed the channels and turned the tv on/off, menu system and the up/down/left/right/enter buttons do not function correctly.

Any suggestions as far as how to set up the tv?


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by augie0041_
> *...
> 
> Any suggestions as far as how to set up the tv?*



I bought a harmony 768 from amazon a while ago (I have since returned it). It is an 'Internet programmable remote', which basically means you go to a website & select your TV, VCR, DVD, etc from a list, and it programs the remote with the known codes someone else uploaded.


This type of remote *should* work for you. I would say any learning remote would work, but since you don't have an original to teach it with, you might be SOL.


Otherwise, you might be able to find a programmable remote, as long as someone is able to cough up all the codes for the remote.


I think a new (smarter) universal remote might be your only way to work around it. Since you saved so much on the TV, you can afford a really cool remote










By the way, the reason I returned the 768, is because there weren't enough buttons on the remote & the majority of functions I was using I would have to scroll through a menu for...pretty annoying. but some like the simplicity.


----------



## am_pcguy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gormly2_
> *I don't mean to be a jerk or anything, but was this a serious post?
> 
> 
> am_pcguy, did you really go through all the channels to get to the other inputs? I would imagine it was just excitement on getting an HDTV that led you to not RTM or check the remote?
> 
> 
> Again, I am not trying to be a jerk or [email protected]@, it just seems like maybe am_guy was being funny or something?*



Yes, I know about the input button, and yes I read the manual.


It wasn't really a question I was just saying it is the ONLY thing I'm not thrilled about. Maybe I'm missing something but if I am on channel 61 and hit the channel up button I get HDMI, Video 1, Video 2, Component 3, Component 4, then channel 3.1 on the digital tuner. Is there some way to exclude the video inputs?


I realize I could hit 03 or the Tuner button to switch between the analog and digital tuner, but I'm use to just flipping through the channels.


----------



## sensibull

Augie... can you input advanced codes into your Radio Shack remote? If so, see this post and this post for how to assign a direct menu adjustments for this tube.


If not, I believe your remote *IS* jp1 configurable. If you're not already familiar with jp1, head over to HiFi-Remote and read up on it. With a jp1 cable and some software you will be able to "hack" your remote and manually upgrade it to include the discrete codes necessary for entering the Sanyo's menu (hint the Advanced Codes and the EFC codes are the same).


----------



## am_pcguy

OK sorry to double post but here is the deal. NOT A BIG DEAL this was a teeny tiny minor gripe. I don't even know why i'm typing this as it is such a minor problem. In my post I was trying to express how happy I was with the TV and that was the only thing that I wasn't use to.


I have the remote, I read the manual (not that it's all that great...).

On every TV I've ever owned. You press the "Input" or "TV/Video" button on the TV or remote to cycle through the external inputs. The input button on this TV does this.

The Channel "Up" "Down" buttons ONLY cycle through the analog or digial channels available through the Tuner. On this TV it cycles through both Tuners AND the external inputs. I'm going to check when I get home to see if I can delete the inputs in the menu, just like you can add and delete channels.


----------



## sensibull

After a quick check, Augie, it looks like you should be able to use the advanced codes. Check here for more info.


----------



## Launchpad




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by am_pcguy_
> *OK sorry to double post but here is the deal. NOT A BIG DEAL this was a teeny tiny minor gripe. I don't even know why i'm typing this as it is such a minor problem. In my post I was trying to express how happy I was with the TV and that was the only thing that I wasn't use to.
> *



No happiness is allowed on this website.


----------



## kevbeck122

I've seen a lot of newer TVs and VCRs (mainly cheaper brands like Sanyo and Sharp.. my Philips VCR does the same thing) include inputs as channels rather than having them separate.


----------



## augie0041

Thank you sensibull for your help, I've been able to program a few codes into my 15-2117 and with it, I was able to search for channels and at least start using the tv. But it's really hard because I cannot get the Up/Down/Left/Right Cursor keys to work.

Any suggestions?


Has anyone managed to hook up this 30" tv to a HTPC? I am having trouble using a DVI-HDMI cable from my NVidia GeForce MX 4000. I cann't tell it to go into widescreen, and it jitters on me. I can get a 4x3 picture and WOW, it's clear, I didnt think I'd be able actually read any text. But I cant manage to get it 16x9!!


----------



## kevbeck122

Have you tried 1280x720?


----------



## augie0041

It just simply remains a 4x3 box on my widescreen tv. It doesn't seem to care about the horizontal x vertical numbers I enter, it just stays 4 x 3!!

I think it's more of a NVidia GeForce4 hardware problem then a HT30744 problem, but I'm sure someone here has the same problem as me!


----------



## kevbeck122

Have you set the picture shape to full instead of normal?


----------



## sensibull




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kevbeck122_
> *Have you set the picture shape to full instead of normal?*



Meaning on the TV, not the nvidia settings. This is likely your problem, and if you haven't already, you'll need to use the Advanced Codes to add this function to your remote. (Pix Shape is 106)


----------



## MaskedCarrot

Well after reading 91 pages of the thread, and however many pages in the previous thread, I wanted to give my 2 cents on the TV.


I bought this TV mainly because it gives you a good bit of bang for so few bucks. Plus all the positive feedback from people here on it.


But one annoyance I have with this set, is the darn thing is so dark! I've read many things on here about having the brightness turned down for best results. I have also run the THX optimizer and according to that my screen should be just peachy. But I still find that the picture is just too dark.


A good example would be tonight. I was watching Law and Order, and while in court, all the men were wearing dark suits. Well on the screen, you could NOT make out anything detial at all with the dark material on the suits. It just looks all black. I even turned on Discovery HD channel and was watching something on Alexander, and although the outside seens that were sunlit looked fine, but the majority of the other scenes I thought were just too dark.


Currently I have the brightness set up a tad below 3/4 and now I could make out details in the dark suits for example. Heck , my 8 year old 27'' Samsung TV was brighter and more defining that this Sanyo.


Of course I have the counter clockwise tilt on the screen, which I am trying to just overlook, but the lack of brighter definintion is aweful.


I am going to stop at Circuit City tomorrow and check out the 30" Phillips. I am curious if it has tilt adjustment. And actually, I remember the display model of the Sanyo sitting next to the Phillips that Walmart used to carry, and I remember now that the phillips seems much brighter than the Sanyo.


----------



## augie0041




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sensibull_
> *Meaning on the TV, not the nvidia settings. This is likely your problem, and if you haven't already, you'll need to use the Advanced Codes to add this function to your remote. (Pix Shape is 106)*



Thanks again! I tried Pix Shape once not really knowing what it was for, with no luck. Then since you said it's what I needed I messed around with it some more, and BAM! all of the sudden, I see the widescreen fill in! Now I love my tv!


A few minutes before I finally figured it out, I called Sanyo Support and mentioned I bought the last tv at Walmart, and they didnt have the manual or remote. The rep immediately asked for my address and is sending me them! SWEET!


Is there a way for the cursor keys to be mapped onto the 15-2117?


Onto trying to get QAM to work using Cablevision Long Island. Anything in particular I should know about it? Does anyone know if Cablevision is allowing at least the broadcast stations? I don't have the most ideal setup where my tv is... i.e. I have many splits and other tvs hooked up as well. Is it possible that any of this may interfere with the possibility of getting the QAM stations?


Oh yeah, MaskedCarrot... yeah, the picture is very dark for me too. Kinda frustrating, but during bright scenes the picture is stunning! I'm used to this as I watch lots of DivX and Xvid movies, and it seems like the darker colors are harder to compress then lighter colors. (So I'm used to screwed up dark scenes)


----------



## MaskedCarrot




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by augie0041_
> *
> 
> Oh yeah, MaskedCarrot... yeah, the picture is very dark for me too. Kinda frustrating, but during bright scenes the picture is stunning! I'm used to this as I watch lots of DivX and Xvid movies, and it seems like the darker colors are harder to compress then lighter colors. (So I'm used to screwed up dark scenes)*



So might this just be a trait of HD CRTs?


I'll still take a look at the Phillips tomorrow and see what that it like. Of course checking it out in the store isn't that good of a comparison because of all the bright lighting.


----------



## kevbeck122




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by augie0041_
> *Onto trying to get QAM to work using Cablevision Long Island. Anything in particular I should know about it? Does anyone know if Cablevision is allowing at least the broadcast stations? I don't have the most ideal setup where my tv is... i.e. I have many splits and other tvs hooked up as well. Is it possible that any of this may interfere with the possibility of getting the QAM stations?*



Try it out and see if it works. It should only take 10-15 minutes at most to scan for channels. Before I got this TV, I called up Time Warner to ask if they were sending out any QAM signals in the clear. I got the typical customer service person who doesn't know anything technical, so of course she tells me no and that I need a box. I set this TV up in a temp location using a couple splits and I got all of the local HD stations and on demand preview channels when doing a QAM scan. It seemed though that the TV had to be warmed up for a minute or two before getting any of the QAM stations to the point of them being watchable (lots of blocks and audio loss during this 1-2 minute period). I'm sure your cable company is sending out locals in the clear.


----------



## sensibull

@Masked Carrot: My set is dark too, particularly on HD channels, but I believe that, yes, some of this is an adjustment to the truer blacks in HD signals. I remember noticing it a LOT more during the first few weeks I had this TV. Then I must have gotten used to it, and had honestly forgotten about it until I saw you post.


@Augie: If your Radio Shack is like the other JP1 learning remotes, then you should be able to learn the cursor keys from the Sanyo remote once you have it. Otherwise, you will need to get a JP1 cable, read up on the necessary software and steps at HiFi Remote , and load the upgrade discussed in this thread into your remote.


Also, depending on your number of splits and length of cable used, etc. you may be experiencing a degradation of your signal, which will make picking up the digital channels (and keeping them glitch free) more difficult. Make sure you are using quality cables and splitters, and if necessary use one these RF Amplifiers . (I have five splits including the one to my cable modem, and a fair amount of wire, so I added one of these amps recently and saw a nice boost in quality, particularly in the Standard Def analog channels. YMMV, but here's a page to help you determine whether you need one.)


----------



## Launchpad




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by MaskedCarrot_
> *A good example would be tonight. I was watching Law and Order, and while in court, all the men were wearing dark suits. Well on the screen, you could NOT make out anything detial at all with the dark material on the suits. It just looks all black. I even turned on Discovery HD channel and was watching something on Alexander, and although the outside seens that were sunlit looked fine, but the majority of the other scenes I thought were just too dark.
> *



I have noticed problems on Law and Order as well. My picture always looks wierd on this show but looks fantastic for ER, so maybe some of it is a production issue with the show. I have heard that black and dark colors are an issue on HD signals in general.

One note, when you go to compare the Philips, keep in mind that it is most likely going to be displaying an analog signal rather than a digital. Make sure you are comparing the same signal between the two TVs.


----------



## gormly2

*Two Questions please:*


1. Is Component Output just as good video quality wise as HDMI?


I have 3 High End Sources:


1 HTPC that can output SVideo or DVI

1 DVD that outputs component

1 HD Cable Box (8300HD) that does HDMI and Component.


I want the BEST Output for the HDBox because that is where I will be getting real true HD signal from. Would it make a difference using the component VS the HDMI on that?


My Receiver can only handle 2 Component Sources, that means I either hook up the DVD and HDBox to component on receiver and output to component on TV and hook the HTPC to TV up with a DVI to HDMI (already have this)

OR use the HDMI to HDMI on the HDBox to TV and DVD to component and HTPC to SVideo on receiver.


(note, the TV will also have one SVideo source running to it)



Is there such a thing as a DVI to component adapter?


Can anyone see an alternative here? I want the best video from each component.


*Second Question*


I have a Pronto remote and with all the video sources I will have, I need a way to switch them.

The TV remotes signal does not stay on long enough for the Pronto to "Learn" it, or at least it is not working for me.

I am looking for discreet codes for this TV for the Pronto.

Does anyone have or know where to find that? Like maybe a .ccf file?


----------



## sensibull

Prontos use hex codes, right? If so, you should be able to convert the Advanced Codes (a.k.a. EFCs) that I posted here into Hex Codes using the IR.exe software found here and create your own .ccf. (Note the discrete for Comp2, which, when combined with a couple up or down channel presses will create discrete macros for each input).


----------



## MaskedCarrot




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Launchpad_
> *I have noticed problems on Law and Order as well. My picture always looks wierd on this show but looks fantastic for ER, so maybe some of it is a production issue with the show. I have heard that black and dark colors are an issue on HD signals in general.
> 
> One note, when you go to compare the Philips, keep in mind that it is most likely going to be displaying an analog signal rather than a digital. Make sure you are comparing the same signal between the two TVs.*



But if the Phillips in the store is showing an analog signal, then wouldn't it look worse?


I also want to check if the phillips has a tilt adjustment. My Sanyo like many others there has a slight counter clockwise tilt to it. It is mainly just noticed when viewing letter box stuff. But although it doesn't bother me much, the fact that KNOWING that my set does that is what bothers me. hehe


----------



## Launchpad

I'm talking purely about the display of black or dark colors. The picture quality on an analog signal would most definitely be worse, but the brightness issue you are talking about may not be apparent unless you are viewing an HD signal. Make sure you take a good look at the brightness of an analog picture on your Sanyo for comparison purposes if the philips you are looking at is only displaying analog.


Personally, I thought the Samsung had the brightest and best looking colors, but I read enough about major issues with it that I decided to go with the Sanyo. I have been very pleased with my choice.


----------



## Yus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gormly2_
> *Two Questions please:
> 
> 
> 1. Is Component Output just as good video quality wise as HDMI?
> 
> *



This is an analog TV, so theoretically there's no reason for HDMI to be better than component. But the component INPUTS on this TV are utter trash, so you could always use HDMI/DVI were possible.


----------



## gormly2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Yus_
> *This is an analog TV, so theoretically there's no reason for HDMI to be better than component. But the component INPUTS on this TV are utter trash, so you could always use HDMI/DVI were possible.*



Ok Now I am confused.


On Sanyo's website it says:


"HDTV (High Definition Digital TV)

1080 vertical lines of interlaced scanning (1080i) provide an exceptionally clean and detailed picture. Equipped with both analog (NTSC) and digital (ATSC) tuners to receive DTV off-air (terrestrial) signals. "


Is this an anolog TV and if so, what does it do with HDMI input? convert it to analog?


What would be the point of using HDMI to get a better signal if the TV doesn't actually do digital, woudn't component be better in that case?



explain "trash"... please.


----------



## oryan_dunn

All CRT's are analog, its just the nature of the technology. An HD CRT like these sanyos convert a digital signal to an analog signal the TV can use. So a source like HDMI or DVI gets converted back to an analog RGB signal to be sent to the picture tube. This is what Yus was describing. So in theory, an HDMI or DVI will look the same a signal comming in from component because they all will be an analog RGB signal being sent to the tube.


Now, since these Sanyos seem to have bad component inputs with static/noise, the picture you get from the HDMI plug will look better than what you'd get through the component jacks.


----------



## Shink

Hate to sound too condensending, but just spend $30 to try out the two types of connections yourself. Some people's sets have flaws with the component inputs, but if yours don't you'll be perfectly happy with them. If you have have bad component inputs, then use HDMI.


----------



## MaskedCarrot

Well I went down to Circuit City today abd compared a bunch of 30 inch widescreen HD CRTs. I found that all of them seemed to have the same dark symptoms as the Sanyo, so I conclude that the dark problems I noticed on the Sanyo are a common occurance on these TVs.


Of all the ones I looked at, they all had a tilt adjustment. It really irkes me that the Sanyo doesn't. I also noticed that pretty much all of them have some kind of bowing effect when displaying a 4:3 image. When you look at the black bars on the left and right, it is noticable. But I corrected mine for the most part in the service menu.


I do however notice that I need to keep the brightness control at almost 3/4 on my set to have a level I am happy with. Ironically everyone else seems to prefer it at around 1/4. To each their own I guess.


There was a 30" Panasonic one there though that I really liked, and it was on sale for around $850 until tomorrow. But unforunately I don't have the added money to get it if I took my Sanyo back.


So my conclusion is this. All the TVs I looked at displayed similar faults, and I am suprised that the companies who make these devices expect consumers to settle for little problems like this if they are dishing out $800 + for a set. But considered I payed $550 for my Sanyo, I think it is really is a good bang for the buck. It is not perfect, but for the price you can't beat it.


I just wish that there were more channels in high def. I am waiting for Comcast to get around to giving us HD TNT in our market, considering they have in a lot of others. I watch a lot of TNT, so I think that will cure some of my "Law and Order" problems. hehe


The Walmart I bought my set from has 1 30" Sanyo left. I was thinking about exchanging mine for the other one, but considering I have to find someone to help me load this into my SUV and haul another one home, and the fact that the other sey might have more problems, I figured I would just live with that little quirks my set has.


----------



## am_pcguy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by MaskedCarrot_
> *
> 
> But one annoyance I have with this set, is the darn thing is so dark! I've read many things on here about having the brightness turned down for best results. I have also run the THX optimizer and according to that my screen should be just peachy. But I still find that the picture is just too dark.
> 
> *



I was at one of the high end Stereo shop in town the other day checking out Front Projection systems for my home theater room. The sales rep kicked it over to an HD feed and Law and Order was on. He said "I hate this show, HD video tends to be darker but Law and Order is the worst. We've tried watching it on every Display in the store and it is always very dark." It did look very dark, and this was on a $6000 front projection system.


Using the Avia DVD, the Sanyo I have is about 1/3 the way up for contrast, and about 1/2 way up for brightness. NBC seems darker in general, however PBS HD looks wonderful. The Standard Def channels on the 2nd tuner are all very bright. I'm fairly certain the problem is the video not the TV.


----------



## viper1126

i just got the ht30744 not so happy with it yet..wat are all the adjustments that need to be made? like service menu and colors. The qam picks up like 2 hd channles they suck too...mabye cuz its 1 oclock..also pinshion all around seems to be screwy..sorry dont want to search through all the pages...


----------



## praveensg

Yes, I too have felt that the picture is too dark especially on Component and Video Inputs. On coax input, the brightness is alright. Can someone point me to the service menu manual for 32744?


Thank you,

Praveen


----------



## viper1126

thanx for the help guys! went to the service menu and now the tv shows no picture!


----------



## pm9531

My Sanyo 30744 worked great from December until about one month ago when I lost the local PBS channel and the ABC channel has too weak a signal to view. Sanyo support told me they have never seen a bad digital tuner but that it could be the problem. They told me to return it to Walmart and get a new one. Walmart tells me they only take TV's back for 90 days after which time you must go to the manufacturer for a return. Has anyone had a similar problem with their set or maybe someone knows what might be wrong without the hassle of contacting Sanyo for a replacement, if they would even honor one?


All other channels are getting a strong signal and the transmitters are within 10 miles with an outside on the roof antenna that had worked for months with these two channels. Thanks for any help or sympathy given.


----------



## Vulcanium

Walmart should let you return it. I'm pretty sure sanyo tvs are allows to be returned there at any point within the warrenty.


----------



## praveensg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vulcanium* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Walmart should let you return it. I'm pretty sure sanyo tvs are allows to be returned there at any point within the warrenty.



Yes Walmartz got a 90 return and a 1 year exchange policy on Sanyos


----------



## Ratman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viper1126* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanx for the help guys! went to the service menu and now the tv shows no picture!



I guess you should have read the posts.


----------



## Ratman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pm9531* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All other channels are getting a strong signal and the transmitters are within 10 miles with an outside on the roof antenna that had worked for months with these two channels. Thanks for any help or sympathy given.



Did your antenna's aiming changes (weather/wind)?

New foliage on trees affecting signal(s)?

Have you contacted the stations to see if they are having broadcasting problems?


----------



## viper1126




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ratman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess you should have read the posts.



i did...its just hard to go through all those posts again...never saw anything about adjusting one thing in the service menu and having it turn off the screen!


Anyway i have the bug so now i think i might just buy the new lg 30in, even though it doesnt fit into my budget!


----------



## MaskedCarrot

Well although I don't have any major gripes about the Sanyo, except for the slight tilting issue, I keep having this feeling that the grass is greener on the other side, as the saying goes.










I was at Circuit City last week and was looking at 30 inch WS models, and really liked the new Panasonic 30 inch. I was debating taking the Sanyo back and getting the Panasonic. Althought it is really not in my budget, and it would force me to pay my car payment a week later, but I dunno.


As much as I like the Sanyo, I keep thinking that not matter how nice it is, spending a few hundred more on a differnet set would somehow yields a nicer display.


----------



## pm9531

The antenna is high enough to avoid leafy blockage and nothing has changed in the aiming of it. The pbs channel is in a major metropolitan market and if it were down for 3 months it would be big news.


I have recently lost the audio on one channel. No other channels are affected and sometimes the audio comes back if I wait for five or so minutes.


----------



## Shink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MaskedCarrot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As much as I like the Sanyo, I keep thinking that not matter how nice it is, spending a few hundred more on a differnet set would somehow yields a nicer display.



My thinking was that the few hundred dollars I'm saving will be better spent on a 50" DLP/LCD/LCoS/Plasma/etc. in 18 months than they would on any TV today. If you are viewing this TV as a permanent long-term primary viewing set, you might want to shell out bigger bucks for a better brand. If you are like me, this set is just a holdover until the fixed pixel sets come down in price, and will then be relegated to the bedroom.


To each their own though













TOTAL SIDE NOTE: My three months to buy an extended warranty ends next week. I was going to buy one last night but decided not to after reading the terms and conditions. The extended warranty only covers in house repairs if the regular warranty does. No where in the regular warranty is in-house repairs mentioned at all, so that means any repairs on this beast could require you ship the television to a service center - with postage (including return postage) paid for by you. That would absolutely kill any value the warranty had, IMO. I'm sure it's not cheap to pack & ship a large 130lb box.


----------



## gormly2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sensibull* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Prontos use hex codes, right? If so, you should be able to convert the Advanced Codes (a.k.a. EFCs) that I posted here into Hex Codes using the IR.exe software found here and create your own .ccf. (Note the discrete for Comp2, which, when combined with a couple up or down channel presses will create discrete macros for each input).



Ok I have been able to program the pronto by "learning" and I can easily set it to jump inputs.

If only I could get it to always jump to component 2 that would be perfect

which I cannot seem to do.


The hex codes are way beyond me.


I tried the program and have no clue how to use it, messed with the efc calc and got even more confused.


I am not sure on this but ProntoEdit has a "define RC5" section and then a "system" and "command" code section.

I think perhaps I could use that by setting the system as the device code?

But I do not know what the device code is.


Here is a snippet of the hex to get it to change inputs (in a row, not a jump to)


0000 006d 0022 0002 015b 00ad 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0651 015b 0057 0015 0e97


Can anyone shed some light or does anyone own a pronto who has done this?

all I need is it to jump to component 2, I can mess with it from there.


this is driving me nuts constantly switching from input on the reciver and input on the tv.....


----------



## Launchpad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shink* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TOTAL SIDE NOTE: My three months to buy an extended warranty ends next week. I was going to buy one last night but decided not to after reading the terms and conditions. The extended warranty only covers in house repairs if the regular warranty does. No where in the regular warranty is in-house repairs mentioned at all, so that means any repairs on this beast could require you ship the television to a service center - with postage (including return postage) paid for by you. That would absolutely kill any value the warranty had, IMO. I'm sure it's not cheap to pack & ship a large 130lb box.



I wondered about this too, I called the warranty information number that was listed and they assured me that they do in fact provide in-home service on any TV that size. I know I can't hold them accountable for what they say on the phone, but for the price I still saw it as a pretty sound investment. I'd be interested to see if others get the same response if they call.


----------



## kevbeck122

From what I got out of the terms of the extended warranty is that you take the TV to Walmart, and they'll give you a comparable model or a check for the amount of the TV.


----------



## con_dad

I too have the 30 inch sanyo and direct yv hd. I love the set and have it hooked up using component cables. I read someplace that using hdmi would make no difference on a crt direc view set and was wondering if anyone could verify this for me? My direc tv receiver is only dvi so i would have to get an dvi to hdmi cable. Would this matter? thanks for any help I can get


----------



## MaskedCarrot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *con_dad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I too have the 30 inch sanyo and direct yv hd. I love the set and have it hooked up using component cables. I read someplace that using hdmi would make no difference on a crt direc view set and was wondering if anyone could verify this for me? My direc tv receiver is only dvi so i would have to get an dvi to hdmi cable. Would this matter? thanks for any help I can get



Initially when I got my Sanyo, I had it hooked it up to component. I went to WalMart and bought a DVI-HDMI cable since my cable box has a DVI port on it.


I definately noticed a better picture. HDMI does make a difference.


----------



## kevbeck122

If this TV had good component jacks, you would notice no difference between HDMI and component. CRTs are analog, therefore the digital signal from the HDMI port is converted to an analog signal so it can be displayed on the TV. Since this TV doesn't have very good component jacks, you might see better results with the HDMI port depending on the source.


----------



## con_dad

Is there something wrong with the component inputs on this set? As if you cant tell I'm new to the hdtv scene. We had to get a set that fit in our entertainment center and this one was perferct.


----------



## Shink

Some people have problems with their component inputs, others do not. If you don't, then there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## pm9531




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pm9531* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did your antenna's aiming changes (weather/wind)?
> 
> New foliage on trees affecting signal(s)?
> 
> Have you contacted the stations to see if they are having broadcasting problems?






The antenna is high enough to avoid leafy blockage and nothing has changed in the aiming of it. The pbs channel is in a major metropolitan market and if it were down for 3 months it would be big news.


I have recently lost the audio on one channel. No other channels are affected and sometimes the audio comes back if I wait for five or so minutes.


----------



## Drslump

Alright guys, here is my question. Its time now to buy a new tv for my room. Ive narrowed down my choice to the 27 inch sanyo I saw at walmart for 440, or a 27 inch samsung at best buy for 424. The samsung doesnt have a built in tuner but Im not really concerned with that since Ill be getting one from my cable company anyway. The primary purpose of this tv will be dvd watching and game playing. I have a ps2 and a gamecube, both of them will do progressive scan on certain games, and Ive got a samsung progressive scan dvd player. Theyll be run through my yamaha recievers hd component in and out plugs. So my question is, if you were given the choice of those two tvs, which one would you buy?


----------



## holyroller









Well boys I finally registered,ive been reading your posts on the sanyo 30 ever since I saw it a few months back at wm.4 $399. call me crazy 4 not buying,but yesterday it was$365,Yes I know its a steal but should i buy?


----------



## bazza2

I am a new HT30744 owner and am now having the following problem:

Periodically the TV will just turn off with a click. This can happen when the unit has not been in use for 6-8 hours or it can happen after the unit has been on for anywhere between .5 hour to 3 or 4 hours. Sometimes you can hit the power button on remote and it will come back on, sometimes the power button on the console itself works, sometimes you have to unplug it(upon which you hear another click) and then plug it back in and hit the power button.


From the manual there is a cryptic mention of a power surge protection feature that may turn the TV off. I have other electronic equipment plugged in the same electrical power bar that has no problems working. I also have tried plugging the tv into a completely different electrical outlet to no avail. Granted the other outlet may still be on the same circuit.


I would appreciate any input other owners may have.


Thanks


----------



## viper1126




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bazza2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am a new HT30744 owner and am now having the following problem:
> 
> Periodically the TV will just turn off with a click. This can happen when the unit has not been in use for 6-8 hours or it can happen after the unit has been on for anywhere between .5 hour to 3 or 4 hours. Sometimes you can hit the power button on remote and it will come back on, sometimes the power button on the console itself works, sometimes you have to unplug it(upon which you hear another click) and then plug it back in and hit the power button.
> 
> 
> From the manual there is a cryptic mention of a power surge protection feature that may turn the TV off. I have other electronic equipment plugged in the same electrical power bar that has no problems working. I also have tried plugging the tv into a completely different electrical outlet to no avail. Granted the other outlet may still be on the same circuit.
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any input other owners may have.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Do yourself a favor and return it...mine used to due that and then i went to the service menu and bam! stop working after unpluging it. I have the 28 inch and while the picture doesnt look as glossy andnice..it looks ral(which i happen not to like)


----------



## 85fleetwood

I found a Sanyo 30 a few hours away from my house. I'm hoping to pick it up with my Subaru hatchback. Did anyone measure the box? I forgot my tape measure.


If it doesn't fit I was thinking about taking it out of the box in the parking lot. Is this nuts? Could I get away with this without damaging the TV? Is the TV (once removed from the box) still in some kind of protective wrapping? Will the WalMart guys help me load it?


Thanks!


----------



## Launchpad

The box is 39"L x 28"W x 28"H. There is some kind of thin foamy stuff on the TV, but if you are planning on taking it out of the box, I would take a couple of blankets.


----------



## gw20850

Anyone here knows why Sanyo deleted HDMI connection on their new HD model HT27745 and HT28745?


----------



## Zaint

I just bought the Ht30744 30" widescreen and have been pleased with it thus far(about a week). The television however is starting to make a fairly loud buzz(about a quarter of a second), when turning it on. I did a little research and have found that there are some power supply issues with this tv, oh and also it takes about 3 seconds after turning the tv on to get a picture. Has anyone had similar problems, and if so have they gotten worse. How big of a problem is this power supply thing? I love the tv, but would love it more if I had confidence in it.


----------



## Shink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *85fleetwood* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If it doesn't fit I was thinking about taking it out of the box in the parking lot. Is this nuts? Could I get away with this without damaging the TV? Is the TV (once removed from the box) still in some kind of protective wrapping? Will the WalMart guys help me load it?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I was in the same boat - had to take it out of the box to stuff it in a Toyota Camry. It has a box & styrofoam, but I stripped it all the way down to it's foam wrapper to fit it in the car. The guy who collected shopping carts (read: mentally disabled) "helped" me, but in all honesty, you don't need a strong person to help really - just someone to sit in the car and guide it in.


----------



## Shink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gw20850* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone here knows why Sanyo deleted HDMI connection on their new HD model HT27745 and HT28745?



Going out on a limb here and guessing it's for profit margins. Most people who buy this TV would never use it anyway.


----------



## kevbeck122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zaint* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just bought the Ht30744 30" widescreen and have been pleased with it thus far(about a week). The television however is starting to make a fairly loud buzz(about a quarter of a second), when turning it on. I did a little research and have found that there are some power supply issues with this tv, oh and also it takes about 3 seconds after turning the tv on to get a picture. Has anyone had similar problems, and if so have they gotten worse. How big of a problem is this power supply thing? I love the tv, but would love it more if I had confidence in it.



What you are mentioning is the degaussing process.. it's normal. Most, if not all CRTs degauss when you turn them on getting rid of any magnetic distortion in the image.


----------



## Zaint

Thanks, that puts my mind at ease.


----------



## Zaint

I forgot, I also did the whole thx thing, and on one of the tests where I put the tv in 4:3 mode i'm supposed to see a perfect circle, and two rectangular boxes around it. The circle is perfect, but the ends of the outside box has been cropped off on the right side of the screen. The optimizer said if it wasn't perfect than my vetical, and or horizontal scaling is off and I should call a service tech. I called sanyo, and they really didn't have a clue. Anyone else here have the same problem.


----------



## gormly2

Help!

I am trying to program my Pronto remote to work with both this TV and my new Onkyo receiver.


The receiver is easy and works like a breeze.

The problem is the TV.


I have 4 sources.


2 coming from the receiver SVideo to TV Video 1

2 coming from the receiver Component Out to TV Component 3


Now since there is no way to tell what input you are actually on at any given time, I cannot simply program my Pronto with a few input commands.


What I did was this:


Created a "page" (panel for those in the know) for each of my devices


Once you are in the system somewhere, let's say Video 1 - Svideo device1

The Pronto has a Button to go to Component 2 / TV Component 3

It does this by sending a learned "Input" keypress, it sends it 3 times to move up 3 inputs on the TV to Component 3


Works GREAT!!


The problem is going around the other way.

I can't seem to get the remote to work with the stupid change delay I have on the first input of the TV.


It goes from Component 3 to HDMI instantly and then goes to the first input and hangs.. will not accept a code for a second or two. Runs through all the rest of the inputs just fine.


I only have sources to to the TV's Video 1 and Component 3 so each time I cycle the inputs to get to the other, it hangs on the first input (regular analog cable input I assume)

the hang time doesn't seem to be consistant and thus, my Pronto isn't working with it.

Sometimes it gets it right, others undershoots.

I do not have a source for that input and I would imagine it is "looking"


very annoying.


Can I disable that input or something?

or get it to the point where it isn't hanging somehow?


----------



## metro_88

Hi All,


First time post here. I just bought the 32" Sanyo model (HT32744) four days ago. After getting it home and up three stories (with the help of four people), I immediately noticed yellow discoloration in the top lefthand corner of the screen. I've searched the forums for any mention of this and have only come across refrences to speakers being near the TV. There are none within 15 feet of my set.


Is this a serviceable problem? Has anyone else seen this? I'm trying to avoid boxing this back up and replacing it (IF I can find a new one).


Thanks


----------



## Budget_HT

metro_88,


Direct-view CRT color televisions incorporate automatic degaussing circuitry that is invoked for a short period of time every time the TV is powered up. The purpose is to maintain, and improve if needed, the color purity and "across-the-screen" consistency by demagnetizing briefly in a conservative way.


I have seen modern-day color TVs (not HD) that looked like they were never going to recover from external magnetic interference and the residual effects on the color purity. Colors around the edges of the screen were WAY off. In the worst example that I saw personally, it took nearly a month of everyday use (including on and off power cycles, at least once daily) for the nasty color distortions to gradually disappear, resulting in a "normal" picture with consistent colors having returned.


That said, if I were you, I would give your set some time. It may have been stored near something with a strong enough magnetic field to cause the impurity that you see. I definitely do NOT know any specifics for your particular HDTV, but I would be real surprised if it was not capable of the same gradual restoration of color purity. OTOH, if the set was not properly adjusted at the factory, the problem you are seeing might not go away without internal (physical) adjustments to the TV.


Good luck, and let us know the outcome.


----------



## Zaint

Is there anyone here who has played an insane amount of xbox, or ps2 on there ht30744. I am a big gamer and plan on playing alot on mine(just got it). I figured I would wait till the break in period was over( I guess about 100 hours of full screen viewing), and then go hard. Has anyone noticed any signs of burn in on there tv from gaming. Thanks.


----------



## bazza2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bazza2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am a new HT30744 owner and am now having the following problem:
> 
> Periodically the TV will just turn off with a click. This can happen when the unit has not been in use for 6-8 hours or it can happen after the unit has been on for anywhere between .5 hour to 3 or 4 hours. Sometimes you can hit the power button on remote and it will come back on, sometimes the power button on the console itself works, sometimes you have to unplug it(upon which you hear another click) and then plug it back in and hit the power button.
> 
> 
> From the manual there is a cryptic mention of a power surge protection feature that may turn the TV off. I have other electronic equipment plugged in the same electrical power bar that has no problems working. I also have tried plugging the tv into a completely different electrical outlet to no avail. Granted the other outlet may still be on the same circuit.
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any input other owners may have.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Well yesterday I took the Sanyo HT30744 back to Walmart and since they no longer carry that model I went with the Sanyo HT28745. I'll miss the two inches but since this was an upgrade from a 19inch no big deal. Hooked it up and works great except for a concave effect on the left and right edges in 4:3 mode. Some seem to call this a pincushion effect.


So now I am in a quandry as to whether to take it back and give up on the Sanyo's or try and do something through the service menu. I have not been able to find a service manual for the ht28745....it's pretty new to market. The service menu seems to be the same but when the service manual for the ht30744 says on page 17 to "Adjust the data with the numeric keys for straight vertical lines" I admit I am not following how I know what to adjust the data to?


Welcome any feedback...


----------



## sf49ersnfl

i play hours of xbox games everyday and no burn in whatsoever. Ive had my tv since christmas


----------



## Silvertip1

If there is anybody that is using the 32" model with a HTPC connected to the HDMI port using a Nvidia 5900XT, could you please tell me how to get the HTPC to output 1080i. Everytime I set the gfx card to output 1080i, I get MASSIVE vertical flicker and graphics corruption. I have no problem with 720p except, I can't get a proper underscan using that res for my flight sims. I am slowly going bald trying to get a decent 1080i output. Other than the HTPC problem, I really like the set and get good display from SD, HD, and my DVD's. I also noticed the "boing" sound at start-up and was worried 'till I saw the post about degaussing. Thanks for that info.

Silvertip


----------



## IamX63

I thought that noise was degauss when I first hooked it up but wasnt sure until the second day. I turned it on and my pc monitor is about 3 1/2 feet from it and as the boing made its way my pc monitor slightly degaussed at the same time. LOL


----------



## jawgee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Silvertip1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If there is anybody that is using the 32" model with a HTPC connected to the HDMI port using a Nvidia 5900XT, could you please tell me how to get the HTPC to output 1080i. Everytime I set the gfx card to output 1080i, I get MASSIVE vertical flicker and graphics corruption. I have no problem with 720p except, I can't get a proper underscan using that res for my flight sims. I am slowly going bald trying to get a decent 1080i output. Other than the HTPC problem, I really like the set and get good display from SD, HD, and my DVD's. I also noticed the "boing" sound at start-up and was worried 'till I saw the post about degaussing. Thanks for that info.
> 
> Silvertip



I've got the 32" Sanyo hooked up via DVI/HDMI to a FX5200 card. I've never been able to achieve 1080i with NVIDIA's driver or with Powerstrip. In my research here at these forums over the past year, I've never heard of anyone able to achieve 1080i with the 32" model.


Your best hopes (& mine, too







) are to get on NVIDIA's case to add in some overscan adjustment features for 32" HDTV owners as the widescreen HDTV owners seem to be enjoying the NVIDIA drivers more than the 4:3 owners.


In parallel, you could try messing around with the set's service menu to reduce overscan in 720p. Someone did this a while ago & the adjustments he made only affected the HDMI channel from what I remember.


I'm enjoying this set with Meedio & ZP as my main apps. Both of them can compensate for overscan, so that makes me happy. I'm not as happy when running my emulators as I haven't been able to compensate for overscan in my emulator apps.


Good luck,

jawgee


----------



## Zaint

Thanks 49er, it's good to know this tv will hold up.


----------



## gormly2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jawgee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'm enjoying this set with Meedio & ZP as my main apps. Both of them can compensate for overscan, so that makes me happy. I'm not as happy when running my emulators as I haven't been able to compensate for overscan in my emulator apps.
> 
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> jawgee



Can you tell me what exact settings you have it on?

Primary display? Special Resolution?


I am having a terrible time getting my set to work with the 5200.

I can't seem to get the full desktop on the thing, the only thing that works is if I use SVideo and HDMI and set SVideo as the primary display


If possible could you run through all the settings?

You would be helping me out big time.


Thanks


----------



## jawgee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gormly2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you tell me what exact settings you have it on?
> 
> Primary display? Special Resolution?
> 
> 
> I am having a terrible time getting my set to work with the 5200.
> 
> I can't seem to get the full desktop on the thing, the only thing that works is if I use SVideo and HDMI and set SVideo as the primary display
> 
> 
> If possible could you run through all the settings?
> 
> You would be helping me out big time.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Hi gormly2,


I'm not doing anything out of the ordinary. I only have one display unit, my Sanyo 32" HDTV, connected to my FX5200 card via DVI-to-HDMI. I'm running the latest official NVIDIA drivers at 800x600 display resolution. The Sanyo Info remote button tells me that this equates to a 720p signal (not sure how true that is), but I get a full 4:3 computer display with about 10-15% overscan. I think the only thing I chose in the NVIDIA control panel is DVI display type. I'll post a screenshot of my control panel later tonight when I get home.


Are you looking for parallel s-video & HDMI output or are you just testing things out trying to get something to display? I'm not sure how that affects the TV display as I haven't played around with multiple outputs.


Thanks,

jawgee


----------



## gormly2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jawgee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi gormly2,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you looking for parallel s-video & HDMI output or are you just testing things out trying to get something to display? I'm not sure how that affects the TV display as I haven't played around with multiple outputs.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> jawgee



I just want it to work, period, at any resolution right now...

parrallel, dual, single.. whatever.


I can't get it to do anything via just HDMI.

screen shot would be nice thanks


I do not think 800x600 qualifies as 720, but I could be wrong..


----------



## evobrett

I can't seem to get my xbox into 16:9 with this tv. I have set the xbox to widescreen and the images displayed on the TV are all 4:3. When I put in Freedom fighters (720P) I get a 16:9 display but it is put into a 4:3 window on the tv. So no matter what game I put in I always have large black bars on the sides. ??? What am I missing here? I can stretch it with the TV modes (zoom 1,2) but then I am missing content and not getting a true 16:9 display. I have the HD pack and component inputs.


edit: I have the 30" 16:9


----------



## Zaint

Try hitting the pix shape button. Put it onto full. I'm thinking that will work(hopefully).


----------



## evobrett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zaint* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Try hitting the pix shape button. Put it onto full. I'm thinking that will work(hopefully).



Yeah, full will force a 4:3 image into a 16:9 shape (causing distortion) but I thought xbox will display games in a native 16:9 display? Maybe not all of them but I assumed Freadom Fighters (a 720P game) and forza did. I tried posting images but I need a couple more posts in order to have that ability.


Maybe this is an xbox issue and not a TV issue. I will post the pics in a couple more posts so you can see what I am talking about.


----------



## evobrett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evobrett* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, full will force a 4:3 image into a 16:9 shape (causing distortion) but I thought xbox will display games in a native 16:9 display?



In other words, putting the TV in normal mode should give a 16:9 display when you have your xbox set to widescreen output but mine is not.


----------



## oryan_dunn

I seem to remember hearing that some 720p xbox games would only output 720p with a 4:3 aspect ratio. If that is the case, then even having the setting in the dash set to 16:9 woudln't do anything. If the xbox is outputing a 16:9 image, then you would definitly need your tv set in full mode to have that 16:9 image fill the screen as it is supposed to.


----------



## evobrett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oryan_dunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I seem to remember hearing that some 720p xbox games would only output 720p with a 4:3 aspect ratio. If that is the case, then even having the setting in the dash set to 16:9 woudln't do anything. If the xbox is outputing a 16:9 image, then you would definitly need your tv set in full mode to have that 16:9 image fill the screen as it is supposed to.



Here are some images of what I see. Sorry for the poor images this is an old camera.


Freedom FIghters in Normal 720P widescreen enabled










Notice the sides are missing content.









Here is what I am missing in the sides (image from online review):










Freedom FIghters in Full










Also, if you look closely you can see some wavy horizontal lines which travel down the screen intermittenly.


----------



## viper1126

man the 30 inch has much nicer gui


----------



## rboehner

Last night, I was having a few troubles with my 30" that I tried to do a search for in this thread. I didn't find anything related, so I figure I'll ask before I make the trip to Wal-Mart to return this beast.


It all started when I wasn't getting any signal whatsoever from Fox (ch. 24 here). So I switched to another channel for a little while and during the first commercial break, I ran a channel scan (I only pick up 3 of the 7 local OTA HD stations, even though I'm only 11 miles from most of the towers). When it returned from the scan, suddenly all of my digital stations are no longer giving me any signal.


So I powered the set off, unplugged it for a couple minutes and turned it back on. Now I can watch NBC and UPN (the other 2 stations I pick up) -- so long as they are NOT broadcasting in HD. The minute either returns from a commercial break to a HD broadcast, the audio and video disappear. When I hit the info button, I'm getting an 80% signal strength or so, but no results from the TV.


Has anyone had similar troubles or know where I might be able to start in troubleshooting this? I've only had it 27 days, so I can still take it back to Wal-Mart, but I'd prefer not to if I can find a solution.


Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## con_dad

did you check the antenna connection and aim? also is the antenna connected at the digital input? the other input will only do analog and not hd. what kind of antenna are you using?


----------



## rboehner

I had not adjusted the antenna in at least a week because I get a solid signal on the 3 channels I can pick up. But I considered that as well and tried all 3 of the antennas I have - but nothing changed on either. The real odd part is how everything just disappears when something like the Tonight Show or Law & Order (being broadcast in 1080i) comes back from commercial.


My standard setup is a Zenith Silver Sensor attached to the digital input and a standard VHF/UHF amplified RCA antenna connected to the analog. Nothing has changed there either.


----------



## evobrett

 Here is an explanation on the widescreen/xbox issues. It seems my only problem is the missing content of the game on the left and right sides.


----------



## jawgee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gormly2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just want it to work, period, at any resolution right now...
> 
> parrallel, dual, single.. whatever.
> 
> 
> I can't get it to do anything via just HDMI.
> 
> screen shot would be nice thanks
> 
> 
> I do not think 800x600 qualifies as 720, but I could be wrong..



Hey gormly2,


Here are screenshots from my Sanyo 32" HDTV + NVIDIA FX5200 card connected via a DVI-to-HDMI cable:

Pic #1 
Pic #3 
Pic #3 


Let me know if you have any questions about this setup.


Thanks,

jawgee


----------



## jsabella




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevbeck122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Buy from mashy76 on ebay... He sells cheap ones (usually 10 dollars shipped) and they still work great.



I have a HT30744 with a 8300HD from Cablevision. With my component cables, I would see banding, which from other posts, appeared to be due to the poor quality component jacks on the HT30744. I even tried a better cable - no difference.


Last week I purchased the 99 cent (+8.95 shipping) 6ft HDMI M/M cable from mashy76 on ebay as suggested, and it works great! No banding whatsoever, the picture is *crystal clear*, and the 5.1 audio is working great (now the Optical cable runs from the TV to my receiver, plus had to set Audio Output to HDMI). Thank you kevbeck for the cable suggestion!


I am not experiencing any of the HDCP errors that others are receiving, regardless of whether I turn the 8300HD or HT30744 on first. So if you have Cablevision, a HT30744 and a 8300HD, I recommend the HDMI cable from mashy76 on ebay.


----------



## jsabella

Any one know if either INHD (not INHD2) or 13HD (PBS in NY) ever show HDTV test patterns? I read that HDNET does at times, however Cablevision does not offer this channel. If so, what days and times are the test patterns shown?


----------



## praveensg

I have been experiencing discoloration issues with my HT32744. There are these blue blobs on the left and the right side of the screen has this yellow gradient going from left to right. I thought that this was due to my HT speakers causing interference with the tube(which they shouldn't as they are solidly shielded). I moved them away and turns out that the blobs are still there. It is especially evident on scenes with lighter colors where I can see the left side of the screen with a bluish tinge whereas the right side of the tube has quite a bit of yellow blooming (around faces and darker hair colors). Is there a way to fix this problem or this is a defective TV altogether? Any service menu tweaks? I have the set calibrated with AVIA and DVE.


----------



## sf49ersnfl

evobrett did you set the xbox setting for widescreen in the dashboard?


----------



## kevbeck122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsabella* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a HT30744 with a 8300HD from Cablevision. With my component cables, I would see banding, which from other posts, appeared to be due to the poor quality component jacks on the HT30744. I even tried a better cable - no difference.
> 
> 
> Last week I purchased the 99 cent (+8.95 shipping) 6ft HDMI M/M cable from mashy76 on ebay as suggested, and it works great! No banding whatsoever, the picture is *crystal clear*, and the 5.1 audio is working great (now the Optical cable runs from the TV to my receiver, plus had to set Audio Output to HDMI). Thank you kevbeck for the cable suggestion!
> 
> 
> I am not experiencing any of the HDCP errors that others are receiving, regardless of whether I turn the 8300HD or HT30744 on first. So if you have Cablevision, a HT30744 and a 8300HD, I recommend the HDMI cable from mashy76 on ebay.



So you get DD5.1 sound from the cable box using the optical port on the TV? That's good to hear. I'm planning on getting the 8300HD, but I have to convince Time Warner to let me have one. They're too high in demand, so Time Warner isn't letting them go easy anymore. They said I could only have one if I was having a problem with a DVR.. which I don't have yet.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsabella* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any one know if either INHD (not INHD2) or 13HD (PBS in NY) ever show HDTV test patterns? I read that HDNET does at times, however Cablevision does not offer this channel. If so, what days and times are the test patterns shown?



INHD will be having their "tune up" show on June 11, 18 and 25 at 7:00AM EST I believe. http://www.inhd.com/product.jsp?prodId=23585&mp=cb2


----------



## evobrett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sf49ersnfl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> evobrett did you set the xbox setting for widescreen in the dashboard?



Yes, I have it set to widescreen. I have read there is an update to dashboard when you connect with xbox live but I have never connected. I have the halo edition xbox if that matters.


----------



## cfmartinjr

I'm using a new Panaonic DVD-S77 DVD player that upscales to 1080i. I'm using the HDMI input and it works but its kinda buggy. It displays it fine, but the image will lock onto that input sometimes. In other words changing the input doesn't work anymore, it continues to display the input from the DVD player. I'll even get the sound from the other input but it will continue to show the picture from the DVD. The only way to clear it is to turn it off and turn it back on.


Also the sound via the HDMI thru the DVD player is VERY buggy. Sometimes it works and most of the time it doesn't. Even when it works it usually stops working at some point. I haven't figured that out yet.


Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## DBCooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *praveensg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have been experiencing discoloration issues with my HT32744. There are these blue blobs on the left and the right side of the screen has this yellow gradient going from left to right. I thought that this was due to my HT speakers causing interference with the tube(which they shouldn't as they are solidly shielded). I moved them away and turns out that the blobs are still there. It is especially evident on scenes with lighter colors where I can see the left side of the screen with a bluish tinge whereas the right side of the tube has quite a bit of yellow blooming (around faces and darker hair colors). Is there a way to fix this problem or this is a defective TV altogether? Any service menu tweaks? I have the set calibrated with AVIA and DVE.



I have a similar problem with my new HT32744. It's a light-yellow blob in the lower left side of the screen noticible only when watching a black and white movie. I'm wondering if the Avia calibration DVD will help me remove it. If not, what's the remedy? It's about 10 days old now, but I really don't want to wrassle that 150 pound monster back to Wal-Mart.



BTW, I have no speakers or any other electronics near the set other than a DirectTiVo, a DVD player, and a VCR in the stand beneath the set. The latter two are powered down and not yet connected to the Sanyo. The TiVo is connected via S-Video.


----------



## DBCooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dubyagee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone found a stand that matches up well with the 30 incher? I sit fairly close to my set (about 7 feet) and my old stand sits a little low for my taste (it's only 16 inches high). Anyone have a matching stand that sits any higher?



Tech Craft makes two stands that are silver and a perfect match for the silver Sanyos. It even has a sloping bottom panel that echos the shape of the base of the Sanyo 32".


Tech Craft Model SAV26X fits 32" TVs and is 26" high. I bought the 18.5" Tech Craft Model QT36 and wish I had the extra 8" heighth now. The coffee table in front of my recliner has to be kept very clear of magazines fo my remote to reach the TiVo on the top shelf under the TV set. Another shelf would have been nice, too.

********************

Edit to mention that the second model number may be incorrect or only available at Circuit City. Tech Craft has a bewildering array of models and about ten of them are of this design. The SAV33 and DSAV320 are probably better examples of tall 32" stands by Tech Craft. Most are on display at http://www.racksandstands.com/


----------



## sanyoht32744




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DBCooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a similar problem with my new HT32744. It's a light-yellow blob in the lower left side of the screen noticible only when watching a black and white movie. I'm wondering if the Avia calibration DVD will help me remove it. If not, what's the remedy? It's about 10 days old now, but I really don't want to wrassle that 150 pound monster back to Wal-Mart.



I had a two 32744s both of which had this problem and both that I returned to Walmart. Originally, Sanyo said that maybe this was because of exposure to magnetic fields when it was stored at Walmart. I returned the 1st and got the 2nd one which had been just delivered (i.e. no time to be exposed to bad effects). It also had this problem, less than the 1st but just as noticeable. Within a month the blobs were becoming extremely irritating. At this point I got hold of a well-known tech at Sanyo who confirmed that this was an attribute of the set and that I'd either have to live with it or return the set - so back went the 2nd set. When I returned the set, the Walmart guys told me that I was the 6th customer to bring one back for the same problem (wish they'd said something before I bought it - this mother is one heavy set).


It appears this problem is in many of the sets to some degree and that a number of customers don't believe it to be a sufficient problem to make a big deal about. On my sets the yellow blob was very bright and showed up on the right side of the tube whenever something light or white was in that region. Black-n-white movies would show off the blue and yellow blobs quite well. At points it was almost painful to watch.


It's a shame as I really liked most everything else about the set but the blobs were the deal breaker.


So, learn to live with it or move on to another set. I'm waiting for the new Samsung DLPs before I purchase again.


----------



## Zaint

To all of you who have had these "yellow blobs". Did you have then since day 1, or have they come in gradually?


----------



## DBCooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zaint* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To all of you who have had these "yellow blobs". Did you have then since day 1, or have they come in gradually?



This _IS_ "day 1" for my set. I just got it.


----------



## praveensg

Yesterday, while I was watching the NBA finals, I could see this "blobbing" quite clearly. It more or less took away the fun out of HD! Somehow, you expect that perfect picture when you are watching HD, and here there are two big blue and yellow blobs showing up all over the screen. It sucks







This monster is going back.


----------



## Launchpad

Is everyone who is experiencing the "blobbing" using the TV's speakers? I have never seen this effect on my TV and I disabled the speakers from the very beginning.


----------



## DBCooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Launchpad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is everyone who is experiencing the "blobbing" using the TV's speakers? I have never seen this effect on my TV and I disabled the speakers from the very beginning.



I'm using the TV speakers but they should have no effect on the screen at all. In the first place, the set was designed with them to be where they are mounted. In addition, the degaussing that occurs every time you turn on the TV should realign everything, taking into account the fields of the (relatively small) speaker magnets.


Disabling the speaker would also have no effect. It's the fixed magnets in speakers that cause the problem, not operation of the speakers. You would have to physically remove the speakers from the cabinet to remove that effect and in the process you would probably CAUSE color blobs because the set is "expecting" those magnetic fields to be there.


As someone said earlier, the most likely cause of the blobs, in random locations throughout the screen (different places on different sets) is residual magnetism induced by storing the TV set near a large speaker in the Wal-Mart warehouse. But if that is the cause, and if the degaussing circuits are doing their job, the blobs should get weaker each time the TV is power-cycled until they disapper completely.


Mine are so faint that I have to be watching a B/W movie to see them, so I have no idea if they are going away or not.


----------



## jsabella




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevbeck122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> INHD will be having their "tune up" show on June 11, 18 and 25 at 7:00AM EST I believe.










Awesome, I've got it set to record to my DVR. Thanks so much!


----------



## Launchpad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DBCooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm using the TV speakers but they should have no effect on the screen at all. In the first place, the set was designed with them to be where they are mounted. In addition, the degaussing that occurs every time you turn on the TV should realign everything, taking into account the fields of the (relatively small) speaker magnets.
> 
> 
> Disabling the speaker would also have no effect. It's the fixed magnets in speakers that cause the problem, not operation of the speakers. You would have to physically remove the speakers from the cabinet to remove that effect and in the process you would probably CAUSE color blobs because the set is "expecting" those magnetic fields to be there.



I understand what you are saying about the speaker magnets, but isn't it possible that the power that is put through the coils in the speakers during operation would create an additional electromagnetic field?


----------



## DBCooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Launchpad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I understand what you are saying about the speaker magnets, but isn't it possible that the power that is put through the coils in the speakers during operation would create an additional electromagnetic field?



The electromagnetic effect of speaker operation is "alternating current" compared to a permanent magnet. Degaussers are electromagnets that work by alternating N/S pole directions, thereby randomizing the magnetic field previously induced by a permanent magnet. If there is a detectable field in the speakers from the electromagnetic effect, it is more likely to degauss than to magnetize something nearby. I suppose that if you got a big enough electromagnet near the tube, it would distort the picture, but the distortion would not be a static blob, it would appear keep time to the music.


----------



## Zaint

Just after I bought the ht30744 I called Sanyo to ask them a few questions that were not covered in the manual(mainly burn in potential), and anyways I asked them then if they have had alot of problems with this tv, and they said the main problem people were having is putting their unshielded speakers too close to the tv. Sanyo then told me that the ht30744 is more likely to experience problems from this then alot of other tv's. I didn't ask why, and I probably should have, but my center channel is shielded and I have no problems with this, so I didn't much care I suppose, but maybe someone else would know why this set is different than alot of others.


----------



## metro_88

Mine's been in the top lefthand corner since day 1. No speakers anywhere near the TV.


----------



## DBCooper

My yellow blob has become a blue-green blob, but sometimes it disappears. Well, I guess it's still there, but so light that it's very difficult to detect. I can never see it unless I'm watching a B/W program and even then it only shows up on a white background.


I've decided I can live with it. There aren't that many B/W programs. But I do plan to do some experimentation with the placement of tuners in the stand below the TV. The closest box to the blob is my DirecTiVo, so I'll see if moving it to the other side of the stand has any effect on the situation.


----------



## oryan_dunn

fwiw, my philips had a similar color blob when i first got it. It would appear in the lower left corner after a few minutes of use. If I turned the set off and on again, it would disapper for the rest of that tv session, but would come back the next time i watched tv. After quite a few power cycles, the blob finally disappered for good.


----------



## Shink

My 30744 has a purple blob sometimes in the extreme lower left hand corner htat a power cycle will get rid of.


----------



## augie0041

I have my PC hooked up to my HT30744 via a DVI-HDMI cable that I purchased off monoprice.com. I had it working beautifully for a few days, until recently, I've been getting these faint white horizontal flickers on the screen. Any bright scene looks gorgeous, but the horizontal lines show up most in the darker scenes. I was watching Star Wars and when they showed space and all the stars, it was horrible!

anyone get this same problem, and any possible solutions?


I have a Athlon XP 3000+, windows XP SP2, 512MB, NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 4000.


----------



## lunoja

I purchased the 30" Sanyo from WalMart on clearance for $400. I love the TV, but I have the TILT problem. My entire screen slants about 1 inch from right downward to the left. It's really noticeable on ESPN b/c of the scrolling bottom line.


I tried accessing the service menu to fix the problem, but couldn't seem to straighten it out. I waded through about half the pages on this forum, but didn't see an answer. Did anyone ever get this problem solved, or am I taking this puppy back to Wal Mart???


Thanks in advance


----------



## gormly2

I recently bought this TV to replace an older one that died.

The older TV had a fantastic picture for DirectTV feeds through the Tivo.


Without the Tivo they were better, but the Tivo didn't effect it all that much.


The day I got this TV and hooked it up the picture from the Tivo was noticably fuzzier and seems a bit grainier.

But the biggest problem seems to be the artifacts I see around all text and the "fuzzy-grain" in faces.


Is there anything I can do about this problem or is it just because I am using a HiDef TV with a regular signal?


I am assuming it is because it has less detail to work with?

anyway, I wish my old TV were working because the HiDef content on my cable system is nada.


any thoughts on making it better?


----------



## jsabella




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsabella* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a HT30744 with a 8300HD from Cablevision. With my component cables, I would see banding, which from other posts, appeared to be due to the poor quality component jacks on the HT30744. I even tried a better cable - no difference.
> 
> 
> Last week I purchased the 99 cent (+8.95 shipping) 6ft HDMI M/M cable from mashy76 on ebay as suggested, and it works great! No banding whatsoever, the picture is *crystal clear*, and the 5.1 audio is working great (now the Optical cable runs from the TV to my receiver, plus had to set Audio Output to HDMI). Thank you kevbeck for the cable suggestion!
> 
> 
> I am not experiencing any of the HDCP errors that others are receiving, regardless of whether I turn the 8300HD or HT30744 on first. So if you have Cablevision, a HT30744 and a 8300HD, I recommend the HDMI cable from mashy76 on ebay.



I recorded to my 8300HD DVR the INHD Tune Up -- and it was great (Saturdays at 7:00 AM Eastern). However during the audio tune up portion, I noticed my subwoofer made no sound. I know it used to work when I had the optical cable hooked up from the 8300HD directly to the receiver, but it did not work with the optical cable hooked up from the HT30744 to the receiver. The other 5 speakers work fine. I then hooked the optical audio cable back to the 8300HD, changed the audio out setting from HDMI back to Dolby Digital, and the subwoofer works fine. Very odd...but at least it is working. Any one else experience this?


----------



## lunoja

FOLLOW UP:


I contacted Sanyo (If you purchased your TV from Walmart and are in need of assistance, please call 800-877-5032 between the hours of 7:30 AM and 7:00 PM CST Monday thru Friday; 7:30 AM and 4:00 PM CST Saturday) and they were very helpful regarding my problem of the "tilted" screen. She said that the service menu would not fix this, but if I were to take it to my closest certified Sanyo repair shop they would fix it for me free of charge. It's about an hour away from where we live, so I'm trying to decide if it's worth it.... I'm almost certain it is considering I paid $400 for the TV and anything close to comparable on the market would be twice as much.....


She looked up my zip code and gave me the phone number of the service repairshop.


----------



## gw20850




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lunoja* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I purchased the 30" Sanyo from WalMart on clearance for $400. I love the TV, but I have the TILT problem. My entire screen slants about 1 inch from right downward to the left. It's really noticeable on ESPN b/c of the scrolling bottom line.
> 
> 
> I tried accessing the service menu to fix the problem, but couldn't seem to straighten it out. I waded through about half the pages on this forum, but didn't see an answer. Did anyone ever get this problem solved, or am I taking this puppy back to Wal Mart???
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



Hi, lunoja


could you please tell me how to get in to SERVIC MENU?


Thanks!


----------



## lunoja




> Quote:
> Hi, lunoja
> 
> 
> could you please tell me how to get in to SERVIC MENU?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Unplug TV, hold down volume down on the front of the set, plug in TV, hold down until you see the yellow letters across the screen. There are many posts on the service menu and how to use it properly throughout this topic. I'm a newbie.........


----------



## SpaceTraveler

I used Powerstrip to change my computer's resolution to 1280x720p[DVI/HDCP derived] Is that the correct resolution I should be using for my Sanyo HT30744? My PC monitor does change to that resolution, but when I connect my PC to my Sanyo using a VGA to DVI adapter and a DVI to HDMI adapter connected to my ATI 9200, my TV gives me the "No Signal" Message.


Does anyone know what I am doing wrong? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


SpaceTraveler


----------



## gw20850




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lunoja* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unplug TV, hold down volume down on the front of the set, plug in TV, hold down until you see the yellow letters across the screen. There are many posts on the service menu and how to use it properly throughout this topic. I'm a newbie.........




Thanks a lot!


----------



## Launchpad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gw20850* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, lunoja
> 
> 
> could you please tell me how to get in to SERVIC MENU?
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Write down your presets before you do anything in the service menu!!! The values listed in the service manual are not the same as your presets. Each TV will have a different set of preset values so if you change it and want to change it back, noone will be able to tell you what it was. I use an excel spreadsheet and any time I mess with a value, I enter the old one in first.


----------



## DBCooper

My 32" Sanyo seems to have cured itself. I've had the set about ten days. The yellow blob was pretty obvious at first, then it weakened and became blue-green. I watched a B/W show tonight and there is no sign of discoloration anywhere on the screen. I guess the multiple degaussing cycles took care of it.


Whew! I was not looking forward to carrying 150 pounds back to Wal-Mart.


----------



## cplbeirs

I have had the following problem with my 30in model. I have had for about 7 months .after it has been left off for awhile (more than an hour) when I turn it on has no picture I can hear the tube clicking on, but not picture but there is sound output. when I press the reset button the TV resests to defaults and then I get a picture.




any help would be appreciated


----------



## tquirky

This may be a cross post but this thread seems a better place to start.


I have tracked down on the these 30" models, it is a little grubby and being sold as is by my local walmart, after some haggling I got it down to 500, anyone got some suggestions for leverage to get a better deal apart from old and discontinued. It is inventoried as a february model, is that good or bad ? I think the newer ones fixed some problems am I right ? There is no remote for the floor model, can you get them easily from Sanyo ?


Is the TILT issue with these as bad on the 28" replacement set ? Can you see the tilt on all channels, this one is being sold connected to a DVD player only, no HD content.


Blobs on B&W movies, is this something easy to check for prior to purchase ?


----------



## DBCooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tquirky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This may be a cross post but this thread seems a better place to start.
> 
> 
> I have tracked down on the these 30" models, it is a little grubby and being sold as is by my local walmart, after some haggling I got it down to 500, anyone got some suggestions for leverage to get a better deal apart from old and discontinued. It is inventoried as a february model, is that good or bad ? I think the newer ones fixed some problems am I right?



First I've heard of that.


> Quote:
> There is no remote for the floor model, can you get them easily from Sanyo ?



Yes


> Quote:
> Is the TILT issue with these as bad on the 28" replacement set ? Can you see the tilt on all channels, this one is being sold connected to a DVD player only, no HD content.
> 
> 
> Blobs on B&W movies, is this something easy to check for prior to purchase ?



If you can see the unit on display, you have the best of both worlds. Tilt will be obvious. Serious discoloration will also be obvious. If you like it, grab it.


----------



## gormly2

Hey guys


I have decided to use my NVidia 5200 Card in my kids computer and purchase a new card for my HTPC.

I had serious problems getting the 5200 to work with this TV.


But even though I have read 90% of this and other threads, I can't get a handle

on what card would be best for this TV.


Can someone tell me what card worked for them "out of the box" and/or what

card is best for output to this TV?


Ideally, I want something that works immediately without much tweaking, maybe

a card that doesn't have much of a scan issue or that can be tweaked.


If you are using this TV and a HTPC can you just post what you have and how you

got it to work?









Much appreciated.


----------



## evobrett

I have returned this TV. I had a tilt issue and the warping on the sides was noticable to me on panned scenes in HD (barrel rolling?). Most of all though, it was just too small for me. I went with a 50" DLP set instead.


----------



## Launchpad

The warping on widescreen CRTs is just too much for people sometimes. I guess I lucked out with the tilt, when I look at a ticker or other straight lines across the TV, they look almost perfect. However, I'm a bit nervous because I'm moving the TV next week. Hopefully everything will stay perfect.


----------



## Shink

So does the warping (what I've been calling barrel roll) exist on pretty much every widescreen CRT?


----------



## Launchpad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shink* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So does the warping (what I've been calling barrel roll) exist on pretty much every widescreen CRT?



From what I understand every widescreen CRT will have some degree of barrel roll because of the nature of the image. When you set your DVD player to widescreen, the widescreen image is still transmitted in 4:3 but in a horizontally compressed format. When you set the TV to "FULL" mode, it stretches the image (particularly the edges where it is less likely to mess with the visual focal points of the picture) to fit the widescreen. You can see this effect if you set a standard 4:3 image on "FULL" and the images are noticably stretched horizontally.


HOWEVER, an image that is Tuned with the TV's internal HD tuner does not experience any barrel roll because it is not being stretched. Likewise, a 16:9 image broadcast in 4:3 (with the black bars on the top and bottom) will not have barrel roll when the TV is set to "ZOOM 2" because the image is only zoomed in rather than stretched. I believe that if you use an external HD tuner, the image is sent to the TV in 4:3 (horizontally compressed) and stretched to 16:9, so you will see the barrel roll (someone correct me on this if I'm wrong).


----------



## Launchpad

The best example of what is happening is this:


llllllllllllllllllll - 4:3 image

llllllllllllllllllll

l. l. l l l l l l l l l l l .l .l - Stretched to 16:9

l. l. l l l l l l l l l l l .l .l


----------



## viper1126




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Launchpad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From what I understand every widescreen CRT will have some degree of barrel roll because of the nature of the image. When you set your DVD player to widescreen, the widescreen image is still transmitted in 4:3 but in a horizontally compressed format. When you set the TV to "FULL" mode, it stretches the image (particularly the edges where it is less likely to mess with the visual focal points of the picture) to fit the widescreen. You can see this effect if you set a standard 4:3 image on "FULL" and the images are noticably stretched horizontally.
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, an image that is Tuned with the TV's internal HD tuner does not experience any barrel roll because it is not being stretched. Likewise, a 16:9 image broadcast in 4:3 (with the black bars on the top and bottom) will not have barrel roll when the TV is set to "ZOOM 2" because the image is only zoomed in rather than stretched. I believe that if you use an external HD tuner, the image is sent to the TV in 4:3 (horizontally compressed) and stretched to 16:9, so you will see the barrel roll (someone correct me on this if I'm wrong).



U are wrong..when i had this tv i only used the internal tuner, and scence like a train going by, u can definatly notice it.


----------



## outoftownerwa









Hi, i'm a newbie, have the HT30744 on lay a way at the local wal-mart, is there any one here that have had this set more than 6-12 months, if so what type of problems, flaws, etc. have you had? Can they be corrected? In so many words is this set worth it? thank you for all replies....


----------



## evobrett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viper1126* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ..when i had this tv i only used the internal tuner, and scence like a train going by, u can definatly notice it.



This is true for me too. I first noticed it on a train scene (PBS HD) which had many slow pans accross detailed landscapes... and once I identified it I saw it all the time on HD programs. I can't comment on DVD's exibiting this because I did not watch any during the short time I had this TV.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bodromarsh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another problem is that on 4:3 material, the image is drastically shifted to the left. There are numerous pincushion problems.



I had these issues as well.


To be fair to Sanyo, the box itself was trashed when I bought it so perhaps that is the cause of the problems I had.


----------



## Launchpad

I can only pick up one HD channel and I haven't seen any trains yet. But, I hadn't noticed the barrel rolling on ER (the only HD show I watch). When I move in a week I'll get more channels. Sorry for the misinformation, I'll let you know what I think once I see some trains.


----------



## evobrett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Launchpad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll let you know what I think once I see some trains.










It is most noticable on slow pans, regardless of content. The higher detail in HD programs may just make it easier to spot. It was obvious on the NBA finals from the sky cam panning around.


----------



## sf49ersnfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *outoftownerwa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, i'm a newbie, have the HT30744 on lay a way at the local wal-mart, is there any one here that have had this set more than 6-12 months, if so what type of problems, flaws, etc. have you had? Can they be corrected? In so many words is this set worth it? thank you for all replies....




Ive had this set since christmas and i must say that the picture is faboulous! The only problem i really have is a little bit too much overscan but its not a big deal at all. I would say this tv is worth the purchase as the pq is really good especially on 1080i. It made most of the plasmas look like crap at sams when they were showing smart travels(a show on pbs hd) It just looked so much better on the sanyo


----------



## jawgee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gormly2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> I have decided to use my NVidia 5200 Card in my kids computer and purchase a new card for my HTPC.
> 
> I had serious problems getting the 5200 to work with this TV.
> 
> 
> But even though I have read 90% of this and other threads, I can't get a handle
> 
> on what card would be best for this TV.
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me what card worked for them "out of the box" and/or what
> 
> card is best for output to this TV?
> 
> 
> Ideally, I want something that works immediately without much tweaking, maybe
> 
> a card that doesn't have much of a scan issue or that can be tweaked.
> 
> 
> If you are using this TV and a HTPC can you just post what you have and how you
> 
> got it to work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much appreciated.



gormly2, did you see my response to your post on page 63 of this thread? It's got links to screenshots of my setup.


Thanks,

jawgee


----------



## Launchpad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evobrett* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is most noticable on slow pans, regardless of content. The higher detail in HD programs may just make it easier to spot. It was obvious on the NBA finals from the sky cam panning around.



I did a digital add-on channel scan just for fun tonight and I picked up about 8 more HD channels! I wonder if the FCC let the broadcaster's boost their signal strength up or if its just a clear night? I'm about 60-80 miles from the HD antennas. Anyway, I got a good look at a pan across the Braves stadium and there it was, the barrel roll. But, I think the pic quality is still fantastic and I don't notice the barrel roll on anything but panning shots, so this one's still a keeper for me.


----------



## sf49ersnfl

lucky you launch! I bet it has to do with the july 1st full power deadline


----------



## floben

Anyone having trouble with fuzzy text? I've read through the thread - I'm having a problem with fuzzy text even with just viewing the input display in the upper right portion of the screen (i.e., HDMI, VIDEO1, etc...).


I went back to Wal-Mart and looked at the display model and the input display was crystal clear.


I really don't want to return this for obvious reasons.


Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## bart2brett

I've noticed a very annoying horizontal jump on my HT32744. I see it mostly when watching a HD OTA signal in 16:9. The picture actually splits in half horizontally across the middle and the bottom half moves to the left and then back again. Now, this happens very quickly, and sometimes it's barely noticable, but other times it's flagrant. Anyone else have similar issues?


----------



## Jumper

Took mine out of layaway last Friday and it's been giving me a great time in widescreen on Major League Baseball 2K5 on the XBox (S-Video). However, component looks decidedly less happy than I expected. I'm assuming it's due to what people have guessed to be bad shielding on the component inputs. My DVD player doesn't do HDMI, unfortunately. =/

Have there been any ideas on how to correct/improve the component in?

Also...is there any point in putting out progressive signals when it just gets output as interlaced?


----------



## sjncdogsrule

For the 32" model, can anyone tell me if there is a video jack on the side of the TV that is easy to get at for plugging in digital cameras and stuff? In my Walmart the TV is on a shelf 10' high the only thing I can tell is there does not look like there are any front video jacks. The Sanyo website is not clear on this either. Thanks.


-- Scott


----------



## DBCooper

My 32" has no jacks of any kind on the sides or front of the cabinet.


----------



## sjncdogsrule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DBCooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My 32" has no jacks of any kind on the sides or front of the cabinet.



Thanks for the information.


-- Scott


----------



## Jumper

Will pincushioning get worse/be aggravated by too strong of a signal coming in? Been redoing all the wire in the house with RG6 Quad and compression connectors, and I noticed when I plugged the new cable in, low on the splitter chain, there was serious convex pincushioning on some digital channels. More pronounced in light, of course. My contrast and brightness have been lowered from the defaults, naturally.


----------



## KidPanama

Hey guys,


It's been quite a while since I last visited this thread, so I thought I'd see if there's any progress. From what I gathered, there still is no fix for the horrid component video problem, which is to be expected. However, I was wondering if it was at all possible to tweak the geometry of this set? I ask because, we all know that the geometry of the Sanyo is terrible, and that many TVs can have their geometry problems fixed/tweaked via the service menu. I was wondering if the same would be true for the Sanyo 30HT744. For what it's worth, I took the advice of the other Sanyo owners in this thread, and used the TV's HDMI input for HDTV viewing. I tooked the DVI-enabled SA Explorer away from my Sony 36XBR800, and used it on my Sanyo via a DVI-to-HDMI cable, and it did clean up the picture significantly. The only real difference is that the HDMI picture is free of the problems that the component inputs on this set provide (ie no more interference). If anyone here has had any luck improving the geometry, please feel free to post. Thanks again.


----------



## cutiger

The component video on my 30" Sanyo is perfectly fine. DVD over component looks great. Cable over component is OK (HD = great); snow will appear on bad or old video. If you get close enough to a regular TV, you can see the same snow clearly. The only problem I have is the minor barrel roll on the right side. One thing I did do to eliminate any interference......I plugged the TV into a surge suppressor/filter by itself (in an outlet by itself). I plugged all other AV equipment into a noise filtered/powered surge protector. No problems whatsoever. I still find it hard to believe that this TV was slightly over $550. I have the build with the built-in QAM tuner.


----------



## Shink

Speaking of the QAM tuner, does anyone have the kit they sent out to enable it? I'll gladly pay for shipping if someone is willing to send it and the software to me. We can pass it around to AVSForum readers


----------



## OnyxIce

I'd appreciate it if someone could post pictures of the cable. That way, we all could hunt around for it and only need the software.The closest Sanyo tech place is 50 miles away and the hours they are open are the same that I work so nobody would be at home to get them to do it for me.


----------



## Da Truth

Hey everyone, sorry, but I jut can't read through this monster thread.


Since the 30" model is no more, I was wondering if the anyone here had the 28" model ( HT28745 ) that replaced it? I used to have the 30" but returned it because the barrelroll was very noticeable, can anyone verify if the 28" still has this problem? THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP!


EDIT: Also, I forgot to ask, how are the inputs on this set? I was REALLY disappointed with the inputs of the 30" set, doubt it would be different, but worth asking


----------



## sf49ersnfl

I think on the 28 it actually has less inputs because i dont think it has hdmi


----------



## Da Truth

Also, might as well throw it out there for the 32" users. Any barrel roll? How are the inputs on this set?


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Da Truth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, might as well throw it out there for the 32" users. Any barrel roll? How are the inputs on this set?



I have had a 32" for over a year now, and there is no noticeble barrel roll. The inputs are fine by my eyes (I have a progressive scan dvd hooked up to one, and a 1080i myHD card hooked up).


I don't notice any issues at all. The DVD player has a bit of 'static' or grain up close (within 3 feet), but that is only evident because I am used to the great HD picture from the built in tuner and my HTPC. There is some overscan, but I haven't been bothered enough to even go into the service menu.


I would recomend the 32" for anyone.


----------



## teamme

Found one that was still around at a local Canadian Walmart. I'm really happy with it for the most part (OTA HD looks great!), but I'm really disappointed in the quality of DVDs. The upconversion to 1080i is really noticeable and often distracting. Some DVDs seem to be better than others. After watching several movies on my father's Toshiba 30" widescreen, I was expecting at least comparable quality with this one (partly from the relatively strong support it was getting here). But there really is no comparison.


I looked through this thread several weaks ago, but I simply don't have the time to go all the way through it again looking for an answer to my question. In fact I'm not sure it was asked previously.....


Anyway, I'm curious....does a DVD player which upconverts to 1080i looks significantly better on the Sanyo HT30744 than the upconversion that the TV itself is doing? Can anyone recommend any reasonably priced upconverting DVD players that they've used with this TV and noticed a difference?

Thanks.


----------



## ECEC

I've been using my 32" for about 9 months now. No noticeable barrellroll, and I finally fixed overscan from my HTPC using the drivers from ATI.


I do have one issue, though: every once in awhile, the picture starts to...blur. It's hard to describe. It's like it smears the image across the screen. It happens on all inputs, and it doesn't seem to matter which input I'm using when it starts. I can't reproduce it, and I have to turn the unit off and unplug it to get rid of it. Has anybody else seen anything like this? I'm a bit worried, and would call Sanyo if I could reproduce the issue at all.


----------



## teamme

Guess this thread is kind of dead now, but I've got really huge concern regarding the poor DVD quality I mentioned a few posts earlier.


When I watch DVDs, I'm finding that in fast action scenes, scenes that are bright, and scenes where something happens suddenly (explosion etc.) that the screen jumps. Sometimes it's a bright line that starts from the top and quickly drops down to the center of the screen before disappearing. At other times, the screen just goes black for an instant and then continues normally.


This is driving me nuts! I'm using a Zenith DVD player (not progresive scan) through component. After reading this thread, I assumed that my non-progressive player would be fine because the TV upconverts everything anyway to 1080i. And I see none of this effect when watching HD broadcasts or standard def TV.


Would a DVD player that upconverts to 1080i and is hooked through HDMI solve this problem, or is it something inherently wrong with the TV? I can't really afford to get an upconverting player right now, but if I know that it would solve the problem, I might splurge for it.


Any help is appreciated. thanks.


----------



## sterno3

That sounds very odd. I haven't seen anything like that. I assume you have the 30"? Also, the TV does 480p natively (correct me if I am wrong), so progressive would be displayed and not upconverted to 1080i.


have a MyHD MDP-130 tuner card in my HTPC that also plays DVD's. I have it output a fixed 1080i so the card is doing an upconvert. I don't think it has all the upconverting features of a STB upconverting dvd player, but I know DVD's look awesome coming out of it in 1080i. This is especially true of CGI movies like the incredibles, etc.


If you notice it again, try and rewind and see if it is repeatable. Then post the DVD and the timestamp of where it happened, and we can try it on our tv (if we have the same dvd). It also might be worth it to borrow a buddy's dvd player and see if it happens on another brand of dvd player.


just some thoughts.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teamme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guess this thread is kind of dead now, but I've got really huge concern regarding the poor DVD quality I mentioned a few posts earlier.
> 
> 
> When I watch DVDs, I'm finding that in fast action scenes, scenes that are bright, and scenes where something happens suddenly (explosion etc.) that the screen jumps. Sometimes it's a bright line that starts from the top and quickly drops down to the center of the screen before disappearing. At other times, the screen just goes black for an instant and then continues normally.
> 
> 
> This is driving me nuts! I'm using a Zenith DVD player (not progresive scan) through component. After reading this thread, I assumed that my non-progressive player would be fine because the TV upconverts everything anyway to 1080i. And I see none of this effect when watching HD broadcasts or standard def TV.
> 
> 
> Would a DVD player that upconverts to 1080i and is hooked through HDMI solve this problem, or is it something inherently wrong with the TV? I can't really afford to get an upconverting player right now, but if I know that it would solve the problem, I might splurge for it.
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated. thanks.


----------



## teamme

It is indeed the 30" version.


I should probably also mention that it happens most often when it cuts directly from a bright shot to a darker shot. It always happens on on the cut between shots; haven't noticed any problems within each shot, even when the brightness shifts dramatically.


----------



## Bedowyn

I bought the 32" Model in December, and for the most part am hyper pleased with it... but I have noticed two (related) things and they concern me...


1. Most of the time I am watching cable from a Moxi cable tuner with the signal coming over composite cables... As near as I can tell, the cables are fine... HD Net looks plain beautiful...


However, I will sometimes notices a green glob on the right side of my screen... it is a discoloration exactlly like what might be caused by a speaker too close to the screen... However, my speakers are all shielded and well away from the tube... moreover, this phenom will come and go of its own accord...


It seems that it appears sometimes when there is a large field of static white (or light color) on the right side of the screen, but this might just be the fact that the discoloration is more visible on an even, combined signal (white or similar)...


2. More recently, I had the whole screen drop one of its colors (again, it took on a green tint, as if the red was failing)... as soon as I touched the cables in the back, it went away... this has happened a few more times...


Any thoughts? Is there away to degauss this TV? Am I doing anything wrong?


Thanks

-AA
[email protected]


----------



## nvrmnd

Hey everyone, I'm new to the world of hdtv and sanyo's TV, I basically have been picking up a few things as I read up on the web, manuals and this thread. Anyway I found this read reading stuff on the internet and looking for a cheap hdtv. Long story short 3 days ago I came across a HT30744 on clearance at walmart for 547. So I took the plunge, I had to send my wife to pay for the box and told her to not get it if it looked open. Well she didn't listen and brought it back anyway, so while lugging it up 2 flights of stairs I was concern about lugging the behemoth back downstairs







Anyway I opened it up and was clearly used by the way it was packaged (broken styrofoam and etc) the the tv itself looked flawless, clean as a whistle no dust or nothing just packaged poorly.


So I decided to give it a go. I picked up a terk T5 antenna, and some GE composite cables from circuit city AV23322 for 17 bucks. I have no idea if they are worth it or not so please let me know. Anyway I get about 5 channels(14 counting the multicast ones) but it's pretty much the same stations I would get analog in my area except WB(living in Universal city right outside San Antonio) which had a bad analog signal as well and pbx which I can live without. Now I was curious about things to check out for the TV I hooked up a cheap akai dvd player component and initially I had a red tinted screen. I felt a sense of dread but didn't panic and turned everything off and reset the cables, and boom good picture quality. I then after that scare remember all the talk of bad geometry so I scanned that and all I noticed was in each corner, I forgot the jargon for it but it's very minor curved in. Well not really curved but it goes inward a little, but I didn't notice any snow or blobs of spots anywhere on the screen I have done short and extended viewing.


The only visual anamoly was during the incredibles dvd I saw some red and green( stripes (banding) faint but noticeably if your looking for them(and I was). But I think this was because of the cables as they didn't fit to snug into the dvd player, and also because of the red screen thing. The channels themselves soley depend on signal strength, and the original source broadcasted. Shows broadcasted ota in hd look best when it says 1920*1080(60)i, but not to bad at the other settings either. I'm trying to test as many of the connections on the TV as possible to make sure they all work. But outside of tha I don't know what to look for to make sure I have a decent set, it looks ok to me so far. But I'm looking for any and all insight you guys could give me as I am all new to this. Thanks again and wow what you guys said is true once you go hdtv you never go back.


----------



## lunoja




> Quote:
> Guess this thread is kind of dead now, but I've got really huge concern regarding the poor DVD quality I mentioned a few posts earlier.
> 
> 
> When I watch DVDs, I'm finding that in fast action scenes, scenes that are bright, and scenes where something happens suddenly (explosion etc.) that the screen jumps. Sometimes it's a bright line that starts from the top and quickly drops down to the center of the screen before disappearing. At other times, the screen just goes black for an instant and then continues normally.
> 
> 
> This is driving me nuts! I'm using a Zenith DVD player (not progresive scan) through component. After reading this thread, I assumed that my non-progressive player would be fine because the TV upconverts everything anyway to 1080i. And I see none of this effect when watching HD broadcasts or standard def TV.
> 
> 
> Would a DVD player that upconverts to 1080i and is hooked through HDMI solve this problem, or is it something inherently wrong with the TV? I can't really afford to get an upconverting player right now, but if I know that it would solve the problem, I might splurge for it.
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated. thanks.



I noticed DVD quality was poor as well. I think a lot of it has to do with poor Component video jacks on the Television. Until more DVD players have HDMI, I'd recommend switching back to SVideo. Yeah, I know it sounds stupid. But I unplugged my components and plugged back in the old Svideo cable and the picture is drastically better. I'll live with that until I get a DVD player with HDMI, then I'll go that route.


----------



## Launchpad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ECEC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I do have one issue, though: every once in awhile, the picture starts to...blur. It's hard to describe. It's like it smears the image across the screen. It happens on all inputs, and it doesn't seem to matter which input I'm using when it starts. I can't reproduce it, and I have to turn the unit off and unplug it to get rid of it. Has anybody else seen anything like this? I'm a bit worried, and would call Sanyo if I could reproduce the issue at all.



I think you should lay off the booze....










Here's an update for those of you who have been about to bust with anticipation waiting to see how my move went. After 120 miles in the back of the UHAUL, the TV still works great. I receive more HD channels since I'm in the city now and they look fantastic. No PBS though







.


----------



## teamme

I'm definitely going to have to borrow a friend's DVD player for a day, because when I tried to route the DVD player through s-video I got nothing. It's a good cable (Monster s-video) so I can't explain it. Either the input on the TV is messed up or the output on my DVD player. Right now, I'm suspecting it's the player.


I really don't want to have to return this. I just saw that Samsung upconverting HDMI DVD player for $179 Canadian with an HDMI cable, so I'm VERY tempted. But my girlfriend is gonna kill me because the costs just keep mounting on this thing.


"We have to buy a seperate component cable?"

"We have to buy an antenna?"

"We have to buy a BRAND NEW DVD PLAYER?"


Wish me luck everyone.


----------



## kevbeck122

^ Was it set on progressive output when you had it in components? If so, I don't think you'll get a picture through s-video. Make sure output is interlaced before you switch to s-video. I guess it really depends on the DVD player for picture quality. I just got a Pioneer DV-578A-S player and it looks great. Sure there's a little noise here and there on the picture when it's darker, but definitely not as bad as PS2 or my Time Warner box. I've tried Samsung and Sanyo players on this set with no problems. Upconverting DVD players aren't worth it to me... you aren't going to get much of a better picture because of the size of the set and the 720x480 resolution of DVDs. You'll just get rid of the noise from the component jacks if you have it. I'd wait for HD DVD players if you want a player with HDMI, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Shink

Seriously, just wait for the playstation 3 to use your HDMI connector - I'm sure Sony will have some HD movies available at launch with the Blu Ray format then.


----------



## chrishiatt1973

is the unit ota chip and the hdmi in mpge 2 OR mpeg 4 ? what about th rest ?


sorry if my question is stupid, but i am a moron when it comes to this stuff


----------



## Ratman

Mpeg2


----------



## wjspm

Hi,


I purchased a Sanyo HT32744 from Wal-Mart in March 2005. Been very happy until several days ago it began showing severe discoloration upon power-on. Sometimes it would correct itself but most of the time it stays discolored. There are no non-service menu changes that help. It's not a speaker issue and I have not touched my entire setup in months.


If I return it to Wal-Mart w/ my receipt, what's the policy for returns and exchanges? If they do not have a HT32744 in stock, how do they determine what my replacement will be? Does it need to be another Sanyo and do I have any say on what the replacement TV can be? I'm thinking of getting a bigger display and am willing to pay the difference.


Thanks,

wjspm


----------



## Ratman

 http://www.walmart.com/catalog/prod_...996%3A107530#6


----------



## adam1991




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wjspm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> If I return it to Wal-Mart w/ my receipt, what's the policy for returns and exchanges? If they do not have a HT32744 in stock, how do they determine what my replacement will be? Does it need to be another Sanyo and do I have any say on what the replacement TV can be? I'm thinking of getting a bigger display and am willing to pay the difference.




That's the beauty of the Wal-Mart thing: it's not only a one year warranty with exchange through Wal-mart, it's also a one-year return policy as long as you have the original receipt.


That's right: even if you decide you just don't want it anymore, that's fine. Take it back and get your money back.


Me, I'm hoping they'll come out with a model that takes cable card. I'll definitely exchange for that one. But if mine just suddenly died like yours, I'd take it back, get my money back, then do a completely different transaction and buy a new one with an all-new one year return policy.


----------



## am_pcguy

I finally got a DVD player that upscales to 1080i via HDMI. I plugged the player into my Sanyo TV and had problems with the signal freezing, then when I tried to change the input to component or to the tuner nothing. The TV would just stay on the frozen HDMI signal. I would sometimes get video from the DVD player but the big blue "No Signal" sign would pop up, and stay there. Again I had to power off the TV to get it working correctly again.


I called the customer support number for Wal-mart purchases on Sanyo's website. The rep said "I think it's the TV here talk to Dan." Kind of funny, like I was suppose to know who Dan was.


Well Dan seemed to know what he was talking about. He said they did have problems with the HDMI input on about 20% of the sets. He said they would gladly refund my purchase price if I returned the TV. I asked if that was the reason the new sets don't have HDMI. He said "Yes" apparently the had trouble getting the HDMI working 100% with various different brands of DVD players and cable boxes. That's the reason HDMI was left off of the newest TV sets. He said he was very sorry for the problem. If I needed HDMI return the TV and buy something different, otherwise he suggested using component only.


I called a local Wal-mart and they have several in stock. Since I have the receipt they will exchange it no problem.


----------



## sedaps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *am_pcguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I finally got a DVD player that upscales to 1080i via HDMI. I plugged the player into my Sanyo TV and had problems with the signal freezing, then when I tried to change the input to component or to the tuner nothing. The TV would just stay on the frozen HDMI signal. I would sometimes get video from the DVD player but the big blue "No Signal" sign would pop up, and stay there. Again I had to power off the TV to get it working correctly again.
> 
> 
> I called the customer support number for Wal-mart purchases on Sanyo's website. The rep said "I think it's the TV here talk to Dan." Kind of funny, like I was suppose to know who Dan was.
> 
> 
> Well Dan seemed to know what he was talking about. He said they did have problems with the HDMI input on about 20% of the sets. He said they would gladly refund my purchase price if I returned the TV. I asked if that was the reason the new sets don't have HDMI. He said "Yes" apparently the had trouble getting the HDMI working 100% with various different brands of DVD players and cable boxes. That's the reason HDMI was left off of the newest TV sets. He said he was very sorry for the problem. If I needed HDMI return the TV and buy something different, otherwise he suggested using component only.
> 
> 
> I called a local Wal-mart and they have several in stock. Since I have the receipt they will exchange it no problem.





Care to share what upscaling DVD you purchased? It would help that people know which DVD player to avoid if they have this TV.


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adam1991* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's the beauty of the Wal-Mart thing: it's not only a one year warranty with exchange through Wal-mart, it's also a one-year return policy as long as you have the original receipt.



This is not accurate. The Sanyo policy through Walmart allows a 1 year exchange only. One's return period ends after 90 days, which is the same for most all other items sold at Walmart. The 1 year deal with Sanyo is a special agreement between Walmart and Sanyo. This allows you to recieve a new Sanyo set after the 90 days instead of Sanyo repairing your set.


----------



## PrObLy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shink* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Speaking of the QAM tuner, does anyone have the kit they sent out to enable it? I'll gladly pay for shipping if someone is willing to send it and the software to me. We can pass it around to AVSForum readers





Hey guys, it's been a while since I've posted about this TV, a lot has happened since my last post (about the colored noise, lag, and broken analog tuner).


Shink, what I did today was I called Sanyo at 800-877-5032, told the representative that I wanted to enable my QAM tuner, and he promptly transferred me to "someone who would better be able to help me". This gentleman immediately offered to send me their kit and took down my information and said he'd have it out to me in a few days.


I suggest just calling Sanyo and doing the same as it will be free and the phonecall took about 3 minutes tops.


I could probably send you the cable/software if you wanted to wait for me to get it/upgrade the firmware/send it out to you and pay shipping, but it would probably be easier to call Sanyo, they seemed to have no problem whatsoever offering to do this for me.


____________________________________________________________



As for the 32 inch set: I brought back my old one to WalMart because the analog tuner died out. Luckily they had one of the newer made models (sometime in 05, I'll have to check the specific month), and, good news everyone.


Besides having the QAM tuner disabled, ALL OF THE INPUTS ARE FIXED FROM THE HORRIBLE NOISE, INCLUDING THE COMPONENT JACKS.


Unfortunately mine had HORRIBLE geometry problems so I spent about 5 hours in the service menu trying to fix it. It is now totally watchable and I'm pretty much the only one who notices the slight geometry flaws I couldn't get worked out.


As soon as I get the kit to enable the QAM tuner I will be extremely happy with this tv.


Also gone was the "lag" I was describing while playing video games. I can now safely kick off in Madden and NCAA without having to press the button a quarter second or so early.



Basically, if anyone with the older model (made in '04) is not happy with their (particularly component) inputs and can find a reason to exchange it at Wal-Mart for one made in 2005, you should do it. All you have to do is call Sanyo to get your QAM tuner enabled.


----------



## En Sabur Nur

I didn't know the tuner had to be "enabled"! I'm considering purchasing this tv.


----------



## Shink

Thanks Probly - I'll give them a call tomorrow.


I can also vouch for a new V5xxx serial number set having no input problems at all, nor do I have any sync issues with Playstation 2.


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *En Sabur Nur* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I didn't know the tuner had to be "enabled"! I'm considering purchasing this tv.



It is only the QAM (Digital Cable) tuner that needs to be enabled, and only in the later models.


The Over the air tuner is ready, right out of the box.


----------



## am_pcguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sedaps* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Care to share what upscaling DVD you purchased? It would help that people know which DVD player to avoid if they have this TV.



Sure, it the el cheapo Cyberhome DVD 655. A friend purchased it from Wal-mart. He didn't really need it (no HDTV) he offered it to me in trade for some spare PC parts. I'm not sure I would have spent real money on it. Funny thing is after I went to the trouble of returning the TV I found out this DVD player has a "hidden menu" to enable upscaling via component.


HDMI is working fine on the new set, so I'm happy.


----------



## rampy

I'm still working my way through this and the other 66 page thread (*sigh*), but was wondering what the story on the current availability of this unit at Walmart (or other brick and mortars)?


Is it just hit and miss as to whether your local walmart still has them? or is there a new revision/model of this HDTV forthcoming?


Is there a comprable model for non-walmart stores?


Thanks!


rampy


----------



## kevbeck122

Yeah it seems like it's hit and miss as to whether or not you'll find one at your local store. The new version of this is the 28" which only has component inputs rather than components and HDMI. I think Sanyo only sells at Sam's/Walmart, but I could be wrong. Something comparable would be the Philips 30PW9110D, which is a little more than $100 more than this TV.


----------



## John566

I just picked up a HT32744 at Wal-Mart for $360 without remote. It was made early last year and looks like it had been on the floor for quite a while but it was hard to pass up at that price.


The only real problems I'm having are due to geometry. The Horizontal Linearity is horrible and is causing the barrel roll so many seem to experience. It happens at any resolution at the full setting - even when getting a proper 1080i signal (i.e. PBS-HD). If you put a test pattern on the screen the with of the squares in the center are ok but the squares on the outer 2 inches of the screen get very skinny. In the service menu I was able to find an adjustment for Vertical Linearity (which is already ok) but I can't find an adjustment for Horizontal Linearity (which needs serious adjustment). Does anyone know if there is one and what it is called?


The other problem is with a downward bend in the image. It is like someone sat on the top and it bends in a downward arch. Kind of like an up/down pincushion adjustment. Anyone know if one exists and what it is called?


This TV was a great buy but if I can't fix this I don't know if it is worth keeping.


Thanks in advance to anyone who may have answers.


----------



## Amigo-2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John566* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just picked up a HT32744 at Wal-Mart for $360 without remote.



I know there was another user with this tv that bought the demo without the remote and he called sanyo to order one and they sent him one for free. Worth a try.


-Ryan


----------



## PrObLy

OK guys, I got my QAM tuner enabling kit in the mail today.


It's pretty basic, just a firmware upgrade that is run through a serial port to what appears to be a stereo-mini-jack plug.


The serial connector obviously goes into one of your COM ports and the mini-jack connector goes into the input which is directly below the Digital RF input.


All you do is turn off the TV, hook up the cable, load the program, select your com port, select the new firmware, then turn the TV on and it will begin uploading it.


Presto, the QAM tuner is enabled again 


I can post pictures of the cable if anyone wants to attempt to make their own. I can also post the firmware/updating program too.


Sanyo requested that I send the kit back to them and has included a return stamp with their address and postage paid for already so I won't be able to forward the whole kit to anyone.


----------



## brickheadbs

*I Found IT!*


After looking for a couple of hours on the net, I found the .pdf service manual for the Sanyo HT30744!


It's very technical, but it explains the 2 most important things to improve this HDTV! How to adjust horizontal/vertical position/size and pinchushion correction.


WHY don't they just put these functions on the standard menu???? It's not like they can't put a reset button there for the stupid person who messes it all up!


Anyway, I won't give the link to the .pdf for fear it may cause a stampeed. Does anyone have a spot it can stay at and be linked to without being overwhelmed by high traffic?


Here are the most important things in it:

Access service menu: Unplug TV, hold down volume (-), plug in. Use Channel +/- for item No. / Vol +/- for adjusting the setting.

Horz. Centering: 11E

Horz. Width: 119

Vert. Size: 116

Vert. Centering: 117


Pincushion Correction:

Pin AMP: 11A

Pin Phase: 11D

AFC Bow: 11F

AFC Angle: 120

Upper Corner Pin: 11B

Lower Corner Pin: 11C


The pincushion adjustment terms are cryptic. Just play with them. I used the THX optimizer found on Star Wars I (it's on most THX Cert. DVD's) to help show me a grid line and the edge of the display. It fixed the only thing I didn't like about this awsome HDTV!


----------



## Couperin

I grabbed a 'leftover 32" at my local Walmart 3 days ago for $599, as far as I can tell it was 'new in the box' but it's an early production set, made in June 2004. The good news is the basic geometry of the set seems perfect: no tilting, once set manually not to overdrive everything all the geometry seems damn good.


The QAM is live, not that it does me any good, local cable here has all of ONE (PBS) unscrambled HD channel right now...


I see no noise issues with the Component Inputs, but then I don't game...


TWO issues.. BOTH it seems connected to the current HD/DVR box TimeWarner seems to be using: Motorola DTC 6412:


1. The Sanyo is unable to connect to it's HDMI input to the DVI output of the Motorola box...I know the Sanyo HDMI input seems to be 'picky' anyone else seen this ?


2. The Sanyo Remote ALSO seems unable to be set for this Motorola box.. I suspect the correct code is the LAST one mentioned in the Sanyo manual (323) but the Sanyo Remote refuses to accept 323 as a valid code, even though it's right in their manual... discussions with "Jim Boggan" at Sanyo support resulted in "sorry we're kinda disinterested in both these issues" answers and suggestions I take it back and get a refund.


3. I have the Service Manual for the 30744.. did anyone EVER figure out the relevant settings to readjust the 3 presets (News, Sports, Movies) to settings that would actually be useful ?


Neither issue is a deal breaker for me... wondering if anyone has found workarounds... I'm even gonna deal with the fact that Pic & Pic is essentially useless here since we will NEVER have any HD signals over the air (hell we pretty much have no decent Standard signals here) and as I said, we currently have all of one HD unscrambled channel on the Cable...


----------



## Amigo-2k

The DVI output on the box may not be turned on. Go through the boxes menu and see if you need to turn it on.


----------



## Couperin

1. Been thru all the limited menus on the this Motorola Box (including the Service ones accessed via holding down Menu while cycling the box on) and there is no option to control the DVI output... I've tried the box set to 1080i and 720p.. no significant diff I can see via Component inputs...not that they are bad.. mind you, I'm not seeing the noise issues many seem to have had...


AND


2. Thinking this might be an issue I swapped boxes and at the Time Warner head end they verified this box, I saw it attached to a Panasonic HDTV they had there using my own DVI to HDMI cable and the HDMI input worked...


SIGH


----------



## teamme

Having had a lot of problems with this TV when using my older DVD player (see earlier posts), I broke down and bought a new player. I picked up the Samsung HD850 upconverting DVD player, and it looks fantastic. In terms of PQ, I'd highly recommend it, despite some of the negative comments it has had on the forum. Even the component inputs look passable, so all the inputs on my Sanyo seem to be working fine....


....except I'm having a bit of a tricky issue with my audio. It's not really too big of an issue, but it is a little puzzling. I'm running my audio through the HDMI cable to my TV and then out to my stereo with composite (?) RCA cables. My stereo is a bit older, so these are the only inputs it will take...and after all these other purchases, it'll be a while before I can go buy a new receiver.


The sound will work fine, but then when I change discs it suddenly has disappeared. I'v found that it comes back on ONLY when I do the following:


1) Leave the DVD player on.

2) Turn off my stereo.

3) Turn off the TV.

4) Turn the stereo back on.

5) Turn the TV back on.


I get the sound back when I do this and I have absolutely no idea why. But as long as it keeps working for me, I'm fine with it. I'm not going to be changing discs all that often in one sitting.


I'm thinking it might be the cheaper HDMI cable that came with the player. Or maybe it's because I'm sending the audio signal through the TV. Anyone else experience any similar audio weirdness?


----------



## ECEC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ECEC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been using my 32" for about 9 months now. No noticeable barrellroll, and I finally fixed overscan from my HTPC using the drivers from ATI.
> 
> 
> I do have one issue, though: every once in awhile, the picture starts to...blur. It's hard to describe. It's like it smears the image across the screen. It happens on all inputs, and it doesn't seem to matter which input I'm using when it starts. I can't reproduce it, and I have to turn the unit off and unplug it to get rid of it. Has anybody else seen anything like this? I'm a bit worried, and would call Sanyo if I could reproduce the issue at all.



After having this again last night, I called Sanyo. They said that it was not a common problem at all, and to return it to WalMart to get a new one. I have one concern, though: there's no HDMI input on the newer sets? That's how I have my HTPC hooked up....


----------



## adam1991

The 32744 I bought a couple weeks ago has HDMI. Not sure what you heard...


----------



## Shink

32744 is not a newer set.


If you are willing to go smaller, Target has a Samsung 26" widescreen with integrated ATSC tuner and DVI input for $499.


----------



## Fireye



I Found IT!


After looking for a couple of hours on the net, I found the .pdf service manual for the Sanyo HT30744!


It's very technical, but it explains the 2 most important things to improve this HDTV! How to adjust horizontal/vertical position/size and pinchushion correction.


WHY don't they just put these functions on the standard menu???? It's not like they can't put a reset button there for the stupid person who messes it all up!


Anyway, I won't give the link to the .pdf for fear it may cause a stampeed. Does anyone have a spot it can stay at and be linked to without being overwhelmed by high traffic?


Here are the most important things in it:

Access service menu: Unplug TV, hold down volume (-), plug in. Use Channel +/- for item No. / Vol +/- for adjusting the setting.

Horz. Centering: 11E

Horz. Width: 119

Vert. Size: 116

Vert. Centering: 117


Pincushion Correction:

Pin AMP: 11A

Pin Phase: 11D

AFC Bow: 11F

AFC Angle: 120

Upper Corner Pin: 11B

Lower Corner Pin: 11C


The pincushion adjustment terms are cryptic. Just play with them. I used the THX optimizer found on Star Wars I (it's on most THX Cert. DVD's) to help show me a grid line and the edge of the display. It fixed the only thing I didn't like about this awsome HDTV!




Uh, I don't know if you're referencing my copy of the Sanyo HT307444 service manual, but please feel free to distribute it as you see fit. It's been on my site since the original thread, and it's nice to see how many people still look at it









hinome-net/images/sanyo.pdf


(sorry, apparently I can't link stuff until i have 5 posts... so the- is a .)


----------



## RawisJericho

Hey guys, I just got a store display Sanyo HT30744 from Wal-Mart for $260. I am really happy with my purchase thus far.


The only "bad" thing that I've noticed with this TV is when I am playing Halo 2 on the level Ritual. When I walk to the spot where the plasma sword is, my right speaker will make a weird muffled sound of sorts. I thought the speaker was blown at first. I switched my audio options on the Xbox to Dolby Surround and it has made the noise almost unnoticeable.


Is there any true fix for that, and should I worry about it? I haven't heard the noise while playing any of my other games or in any of my movies.


Thanks for your time


----------



## adam1991




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shink* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 32744 is not a newer set.



Ummmmm......it sure is.


----------



## Ratman

Ummmm .... I'm sure it's not. The first post of this thread is almost a year old.


As a matter of fact, a link in the post began in April '04.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0&pagenumber=1


----------



## adam1991

But it's current, and that's what's important.


----------



## KidPanama




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fireye* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I Found IT!
> 
> 
> After looking for a couple of hours on the net, I found the .pdf service manual for the Sanyo HT30744!
> 
> 
> It's very technical, but it explains the 2 most important things to improve this HDTV! How to adjust horizontal/vertical position/size and pinchushion correction.
> 
> 
> WHY don't they just put these functions on the standard menu???? It's not like they can't put a reset button there for the stupid person who messes it all up!
> 
> 
> Anyway, I won't give the link to the .pdf for fear it may cause a stampeed. Does anyone have a spot it can stay at and be linked to without being overwhelmed by high traffic?
> 
> 
> Here are the most important things in it:
> 
> Access service menu: Unplug TV, hold down volume (-), plug in. Use Channel +/- for item No. / Vol +/- for adjusting the setting.
> 
> Horz. Centering: 11E
> 
> Horz. Width: 119
> 
> Vert. Size: 116
> 
> Vert. Centering: 117
> 
> 
> Pincushion Correction:
> 
> Pin AMP: 11A
> 
> Pin Phase: 11D
> 
> AFC Bow: 11F
> 
> AFC Angle: 120
> 
> Upper Corner Pin: 11B
> 
> Lower Corner Pin: 11C
> 
> 
> The pincushion adjustment terms are cryptic. Just play with them. I used the THX optimizer found on Star Wars I (it's on most THX Cert. DVD's) to help show me a grid line and the edge of the display. It fixed the only thing I didn't like about this awsome HDTV!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, I don't know if you're referencing my copy of the Sanyo HT307444 service manual, but please feel free to distribute it as you see fit. It's been on my site since the original thread, and it's nice to see how many people still look at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hinome-net/images/sanyo.pdf
> 
> 
> (sorry, apparently I can't link stuff until i have 5 posts... so the- is a .)





Fireye, thanks for the info. I just have one questions. The settings you posted, are they the optimal settings, or just the defaults. What settings worked well for you? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Xuzak




Ratman said:


> Ummmm .... I'm sure it's not. The first post of this thread is almost a year old.
> 
> 
> 
> Ratman,
> 
> 
> I agree with you totally. I went to a Walmart recently to put a 32744 on layaway. I've had another TV, the 30744 on layaway once and had to take it out cos of $$ problems. Anyway while there I asked the associate if he had a 32744 in stock and they said "No we don't right now. That is a new item and we haven't had many in stock." I didn't want to argue with the guy because I have been watching and wanting either the 30744 or 32744 for quite some time now..like over a year, so I know the 32744 is not a new item.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ECEC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After having this again last night, I called Sanyo. They said that it was not a common problem at all, and to return it to WalMart to get a new one. I have one concern, though: there's no HDMI input on the newer sets? That's how I have my HTPC hooked up....





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adam1991* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 32744 I bought a couple weeks ago has HDMI. Not sure what you heard...



What ECEC stated is quite correct. The NEWER sets don't have HDMI. The OLDER sets end with 4 and the newer sets end with 5. If you go to http://www.sanyo.com/entertainment/televisions/digital/ the older "4" sets were listed there in 2004. Now that I'm the fourth person to tell you that the 32744 isn't a newer set, stop and ask yourself if you are looking at things differently than everyone else.


----------



## DBCooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhenley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What ECEC stated is quite correct. The NEWER sets don't have HDMI. The OLDER sets end with 4 and the newer sets end with 5. If you go to http://www.sanyo.com/entertainment/televisions/digital/ the older "4" sets were listed there in 2004. Now that I'm the fourth person to tell you that the 32744 isn't a newer set, stop and ask yourself if you are looking at things differently than everyone else.



Amazingly incorrect!!!


The "new 32744 sets" (built in 2005) do not have a serial number ending in "5." They have serial numbers starting witn "V5." Mine starts with V5, was made in April, 2005, and IT DOES HAVE AN HDMI INPUT.


The change with the V5 series was in firmware related to the digital cable inputs. The page you referenced clearly states that the 32744 does have HDMI input.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DBCooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Amazingly incorrect!!!
> 
> 
> The "new 32744 sets" (built in 2005) do not have a serial number ending in "5." They have serial numbers starting witn "V5." Mine starts with V5, was made in April, 2005, and IT DOES HAVE AN HDMI INPUT.
> 
> 
> The change with the V5 series was in firmware related to the digital cable inputs. The page you referenced clearly states that the 32744 does have HDMI input.



All MODEL NUMBERS that end in 4 have HDMI. All MODEL NUMBERS that end in 5 (HT28745, HT27745) do NOT have HDMI. ECEC's comment was about newer models not having HDMI and had nothing at all to do with serial numbers which didn't change the connections available on the model. The 32744 set is current, still in production, but it is NOT a "new model".


----------



## Ratman

Amazingly accurate!


----------



## RawisJericho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RawisJericho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I just got a store display Sanyo HT30744 from Wal-Mart for $260. I am really happy with my purchase thus far.
> 
> 
> The only "bad" thing that I've noticed with this TV is when I am playing Halo 2 on the level Ritual. When I walk to the spot where the plasma sword is, my right speaker will make a weird muffled sound of sorts. I thought the speaker was blown at first. I switched my audio options on the Xbox to Dolby Surround and it has made the noise almost unnoticeable.
> 
> 
> Is there any true fix for that, and should I worry about it? I haven't heard the noise while playing any of my other games or in any of my movies.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your time



I ment the map I play on is called Relic, not Ritual. Do you guys have any tips on how to fix the problem?


----------



## Silvertip1

Trying to find the service manual for the 32" set. Can anybody that has a link please either post it or PM me with it? TIA

Silvertip


----------



## bhenley

 http://www.calweb.com/~bhenley/HT32744SM.zip is the SM for the 32744 that was emailed to me by [email protected] . You can just email them and ask for a copy. It will be at the above URL (note that HT32744SM.zip is case sensitive) for a week or two.

If you have the newer firmware, there may be some differences. They didn't have the .pdf for that version available when I asked back in March but might now.


----------



## Couperin

The HT32744 may still be "technically" current, but if you contact Sanyo about any issues, the response you get is that they will NOT deal with any issues or defects with this model and you should return it for a refund if you don't like anything about it. My impression is that it's also 'out of production' no matter what the sites currently say.


As I posted above in # 1982, the HDMI input is completely unable to connect with some DVI outputs, like the Motorola DTC 6412 which is, unfortunately, the HD cable box Time Warner currently uses. The Remote is also unable to accept any Motorola code that allows it to operate with that cable box either.


Fortunately, my particular set's component inputs don't seem to have the problems many have had and my geometry is very good so I'm keeping my set... (June 2004 production, but a new leftover in a box I found a week ago locally).


I'll ask once more:


Has ANYONE figured out the codes used to set the News, Movie and Sports presets, which are all useless since everything is overdriven... it would be nice to be able to use something besides the Manual setting....


----------



## ECEC

Woah, my one wee little question about HDMI caused all sorts of confusion. Sorry about that, but I'm glad you guys cleared it up.


So I returned the TV to WallyWorld last night. I got another 3274*4*, and it worked great out of the box. HDMI input even seems clearer than the unit I had before, but that could be imaginary.


Thanks for the service manual!


----------



## teamme

First, I want to say thanks to everyone that contributes to this thread. You've made my purchase and set-up of this TV SO much easier. Hopefully I can start using what I've learned to finally start helping others out.


So...I've downloaded the service manual and I'm planning on making some adjustments to correct the pincushion problem these TVs all seem to have. I'm a little scared that I'm going to mess up my TV if I do it. I'm going to write down all of my settings before I start playing just in case. Anybody have any advice?


Also, in the manual, it says to run your source through the analog antenna in. I'm going to use my DVD player with the THX optimizer on Star Wars, but the only way I can connect my player is component, HDMI or s-video. Will this be okay, or does it HAVE to be the analog in?


----------



## KidPanama

To the people who have played with the service menu on the 30-inch model, what were the optimal settings for you, as far as correcting the pincushioning, etc.



Also, I asked this before, but are the settings that Fireye posted the optimal settings for him, or the defaults? Thanks again.


----------



## general487




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ECEC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After having this again last night, I called Sanyo. They said that it was not a common problem at all, and to return it to WalMart to get a new one. I have one concern, though: there's no HDMI input on the newer sets? That's how I have my HTPC hooked up....



I currently have the exact same problem that you mentioned! It is a weird blurry/streaky effect that happens to the whole set, regardless of input or anything. The only way to correct it is to turn it off/unplug it. Anybody have any clue how serious this is? I've had my 32744 for a while now and it just started this.


Also, anybody got any suggestions on the component input problems? I am assuming that there is much talk about the "snowy" effect on some (mine happens on component 2). Component 3 with Xbox works perfectly, but my component 2 with the DVD Player gives the "snowy" look when the dark scenes of a DVD are on (using a Sanyo DWM-400 in progressive scan). Any body got a link to somewhere on this thread (it is mighty long) where I might read more about this?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blain

My local Walmart is still offering the 32" version for 647, think im going to grab one, they say it is "replenshishable" and available the 17th, any thoughts?


----------



## Couperin

Blain - Read above, I got a 'new in the box' leftover of early production at my Walmart for 599... my issues:


The HDMI input won't work with the DVI output of the HD cable boxes Time-Warner is using here, not will the remote control work with that cable box...


That said: TWO main issues you seem to HAVE to get right out of the box:


1. Tilt - if the image is tilted and news/sports scrolls are ruined at either end... it's unadjustable and we have only one possible report of anyone getting a yoke adjustment done to correct this.


2. Many have quality issues with the Component Inputs... since I can't easily use my HDMI input it's lucky my component inputs seem fine.


If you get past those two issues...main points:


All 3 "Picture Presets" (News, Sports & Movies) are WAY overdriven, and esp the Contrast and Brightness being set way too high overtaxes the power supply and can lead to basic geometry issues with the picture: Before you judge anything set up the Manual settings as follows and fiddle from there to see if you like the result:


Contrast at no more than 1/3, Brightness at no more than 1/2, Velocity OFF , Color Enhancer on Warm.


If you can live with having to make adjustments manually since I can find no way to change the 3 presets to anything useful, and your geometry and inputs are OK...then I actually like the set: for most TV viewing, like ESPN the ZOOM framing on the HD channel matches the framing they are using and the resulting picture is HUGE, on letterbox it's marginally smaller than a 16:9 widescreen 30, unless the black bars really annoy you (to me it doesn't matter whether the 'frame' of the live picture is black glass or grey plastic.. EVERY TV picture is framed by _something_) .


So despite the issues mine has... I like it...by the time this set is dying, most TV should be true 16:9 framed and really good flat panel technologies will be down in this price range...


----------



## RawisJericho

I got a question, I used the component 3 for my Xbox input. I am using the HD pack for my Xbox as well. The movies and games played on this TV are not really that impressive to me at all. Can I be doing anything wrong? I have the settings adjusted correctly in my Xbox. Anything I'm missing?


----------



## DanOK

I have been looking at this for a while and am ready to buy the HT32744. At the store, they are running an HD feed to the tv. The picture seems to fill the screen, but is in a sort of "stretch mode" which shows the whole picture, but causes the image to appear squished (characters look thinner than normal).


I didn't get a chance to use the remote to test the 3 zoom modes, but wanted to make sure that for HD content, there was a full-screen zoom mode that would cut off the sides of the picture and not distort the image.


Thanks for the help. This thread has been useful in making my decision.


----------



## am_pcguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RawisJericho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got a question, I used the component 3 for my Xbox input. I am using the HD pack for my Xbox as well. The movies and games played on this TV are not really that impressive to me at all. Can I be doing anything wrong? I have the settings adjusted correctly in my Xbox. Anything I'm missing?




Check your X-Box dashboard. When you are in the Dashboard check the "Video" Options. Make sure you have the X-Box set to send 480p, 720p, and 1080i out to the TV. Then check the list at www.hdtvarcade.com for games that support these resolutions. Some games look MUCH better than others.


----------



## 85fleetwood

I've had the 30 for about 3 weeks. I have a Pace HD cable box from bright house that I have connected via component. I've really been enjoying it until today. I turned in on this morning and all of the sudden the color looks terrible. No noise or snow but the color is awful. It looks yellowish. OTA still looks great. Any idea what would cause something like this? Thanks!!


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *85fleetwood* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had the 30 for about 3 weeks. I have a Pace HD cable box from bright house that I have connected via component. I've really been enjoying it until today. I turned in on this morning and all of the sudden the color looks terrible. No noise or snow but the color is awful. It looks yellowish. OTA still looks great. Any idea what would cause something like this? Thanks!!



Could be a poor connection on one of your component video cables. I have seen this often, where one of the plugs is loose and some color signal is missing.


Hopefully, your problem is this easy to solve.


----------



## 85fleetwood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could be a poor connection on one of your component video cables. I have seen this often, where one of the plugs is loose and some color signal is missing.
> 
> 
> Hopefully, your problem is this easy to solve.



That was easy. Thanks Dave! Problem solved. I actually called Sanyo Tech support on this one and they told me to return it. man...I feel silly


----------



## Shink

It seems like Sanyo's default answer is "Return it." Makes it easy I guess.


----------



## HUSCLES

I got the 30" widescreen HT30744 and I love it. Before I explain my problem limmie say something. I went to Best Buy took my XBOX, hooked up to every 30" wide hdtv they had. I was amazed, out of seven televisions (ranging from $699-$999) only two looked better, one for $899 and the other for $999. I bought my Sanyo for $547 at Walmart and thanks to you guys I'm satisfied with my purchase.



NOW MY MAJOR PROBLEM!!!!!!!!!!



I got a lil snoopy, went in the service menu and changed some things. I no longer have full mode (is now letterbox mode) and lost a zoom mode. I am asuming I have entered the Sanyo 32" 4:3 info in the service menu therefor taking it out of 16:9 mode. (I'm guessing since the brains of the unit are used in two other 4:3 models) I am in desperated need of help.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HUSCLES* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got a lil snoopy, went in the service menu and changed some things. I no longer have full mode (is now letterbox mode) and lost a zoom mode. I am asuming I have entered the Sanyo 32" 4:3 info in the service menu therefor taking it out of 16:9 mode. (I'm guessing since the brains of the unit are used in two other 4:3 models) I am in desperated need of help.



Don't do anything in the SM unless you first write down ALL values for ALL locations.

You probably want to change location 88, bit 1. Page 13 of the SM.pdf describes the bits of #88. If your present value there is 10, try changing it to 12.


----------



## HUSCLES




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhenley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't do anything in the SM unless you first write down ALL values for ALL locations.
> 
> You probably want to change location 88, bit 1. Page 13 of the SM.pdf describes the bits of #88. If your present value there is 10, try changing it to 12.




THX, I'll try that, but it's a lil too late for writing things down. I know, it was stupid.


----------



## HUSCLES

bhenly thx a bunch, I now have my normal, full, zoom 1 and zoom 2 (before I only had normal,letterbox and zoom).


I got another problem, in normal and full mode (probably zoom1 and zoom2 but I dont use em) it looks more like zoom (cutting off edges that were not cut off before) than widescreen.


I actually got real angry started messing with everything, didn't write anything down, got the service manual and set everything according to what was is the manual. I did have 10 for #88 (because it was in the manual), moved it to 12 and it worked for the widescreen issue. I wanted to know, could there be any more settings that might be different than in the manual?


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HUSCLES* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I actually got real angry started messing with everything, didn't write anything down, got the service manual and set everything according to what was is the manual. I did have 10 for #88 (because it was in the manual), moved it to 12 and it worked for the widescreen issue. I wanted to know, could there be any more settings that might be different than in the manual?



It sounds to me like you used the manual for a 32744, not the one for a 30744. Even if you used the right manual, you DON'T want to change yours to match what you see in the manual. Or what someone else set theirs to. Someone at the factory made changes that were specific to your TV. They may not have fine tuned everything as much as they could, but they took the time to adjust horiz/vert size and position for YOUR unit. About a year ago, Ryan made a .XLS that recorded the default values he found on a 30744 at his WalMart. If you have Excel (if you don't, you can download a free Excel reader from Msft), you could get my version of his spreadsheet. I entered what I found on two 32744 units into other columns and also noted the ones that I changed myself to make MY geometry look right. I can't guess what items you might have changed but you are welcome to http://www.calweb.com/~bhenley/Sanyo32.zip 


Archive: sanyo32.zip

Length Method Size Ratio Date Time CRC-32 Name

-------- ------ ------- ----- ---- ---- ------ ----

65536 Defl:N 17122 74% 09-15-04 19:14 68e3b0b8 Sanyo HT32744 SM.xls

-------- ------- --- -------

65536 17122 74% 1 file


Most of my changes to my 32744 were 116-11C but one had a pincusion change at 11E. Those changes are separate columns of the .XLS.


If you have something that will display arrows to the sides and corners of the screen (5%, 10%, ... overscan values), you can probably get your geometry back. It SOUNDS like your Horiz and Vert position are off. Several other things might be off too if you just changed everything to match a manual. I never entered any values from the manual into the spreadsheet.

I just copied the .xls there as http://www.calweb.com/~bhenley/Sanyo32.xls as well as the .zip.


----------



## HUSCLES

Things are starting to look a lil better, just that damn zoom making everything bigger than normal. I'll let you know if anything changes.


----------



## brickheadbs

Maybe I missed it... what's the velocity adjustment do?


----------



## HUSCLES

I have everything back to normal now, thx for your help those in store settings help alot. THX again.


----------



## GantryZ

From the discussion a few pages back, I am still a bit confused on the status of the HT32744. Some folks say it's no longer being produced, yet I didn't read anything about a replacement coming down the pipe. Are there plans to replace the 32" with a comparable set, perhaps a HT32745? The 32744 is rather old and I'm wondering if I should hold out for a newer set...


----------



## Ninjatech9

I have a question for you experienced members. I have the 30" ht30744, bought November 2004 and I am very happy with it.I would like to know if I can tell from the serial number as to whether The QAM tuner is enabled and if not how do I go about enabling it?


----------



## Shink

Ninja,


If your serial numbers starts with V4xxxx then you have QAM. If it starts with V5xxxx then you do not.


Gantryz,


The replacement for the 32744 is likely HT27745. Looks like Sanyo is going smaller and cheaper.


----------



## general487

Does anybody here have experience with the HR10-250 (D* HD DVR) hooked up to the HT32744 by HDMI?


----------



## steinway5

If Sanyo's HT30744 native resolution is 1080i, what does it do with programs broadcast in 720p? Does it convert it somehow or will I only be able to get programs in 1080i? For that matter, how does it handle all of the programs that are still broadcast in the analog 480? I assume it must upconvert them all or what's the point of getting an HDTV with a widescreen if it can't? Also, I've been told by my cable company Adelphia that I need to rent their HDTV cable box to get the HDTV programs. What's the point of buying an HDTV ready TV like this one with a built in tuner if you still need a set top box? I thought the point of getting one like this as opposed to an HDTV monitor is so that I wouldn't have to rent a set top box???


----------



## brijenjas

It upconverts 720p to 1080i.


----------



## GantryZ

Can someone with the TV tell me the actual depth at the base? The Walmart page says 22.4" but I'm hoping that's the depth at the back of the CRT and not the base. The table I intend to put it on is only 18" Deep...


----------



## brijenjas

22.4" is the depth at the back of the CRT as you hoped.

The base that supports the tv is actually only about 16" and sticks out in front of the tv about 1". You should be fine.

These measurements are for the32744


----------



## GantryZ

You sir are a good man, thanks for taking the time to measure!


----------



## steinway5

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Ninjatech9

Thanks for the serial number information. I guess Cox Communication does'nt

have any QAM channels.


----------



## 1nite

Sorry if this has been posted. Just received a Sony DVD player that uses a HDMI output. It is supposed to upconvert to 1080 with that output. Everything works great with my HT30744 except that input and picture control gets locked up and can't swith out of HDMI. The only way is to turn the DVD player off and then turn the TV off and on.


Any ideas?


Now, as far as 1080 Vs 720p picture, I see no difference....both look great. I suppose that when DVD's are recorded in Hi Def then maybe it will pay off. But it seems like much todo about nothing.


----------



## master92087

has anybody found any HD channels with the cable provider iO?


I have there hd service but i wanted to see if i could find any HD channels to get the PAP to work on the ht30744.


----------



## llyons

I hope one of you can help. I stumbled across this thread. I have a Denon A/V Home Theatre Receiver, along with DVD, etc, and want to upgrade my TV. I have a 36" x 36" x 24" deep opening. After a fair amount of research, I've pretty much narrowed my search to the Sanyo HT32744 TV. I don't want to spend over $1,000.


Has anyone had any experiences with this TV? I'm in San Diego, and on Time Warner Cable, with the Cable Box/DVR combo.


Thanks for any help you can give!


Les


----------



## Shink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *llyons* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any experiences with this TV?



There are 68 pages of experiences on this set in this thread alone.


----------



## GantryZ

Well, after all the research I finally took the plunge at bought an HT32744 yesterday. I bought it in a Northwest Suburb of Chicago. The first thing I noticed was that the HT32744 was $647 at this Walmart instead of the $698 on the website. So far, so good...


So I get the employee to check the back for a set to buy and he got me one. Said it just came in this morning, so I'm figuring that I'm going to get the newest build model. Pay my way, load it up in my buddy's Pathfinder and off I go.


The Pros:


1) Flat screen

2) $50 cheaper than I expected


The cons:


1) Despite coming in that day, was built in June of 2004

2) Would not turn on


To me personally, the cons outweighed the pros. After struggling to get the sucker in the house (it really is heavy and the box it came with didn't make it to the front door), it simply would not turn on. The power button made an initial click, maybe two, and that's it. After playing with it for 20 minute and trying every trick/option/outlet under the sun, I load it back up and take it Walmart for an exchange. Despite the fact that my TV came in this morning, they didn't have any more sets. So I got my money back and left a dejected man...


For those like me who are still taking the plunge, be careful. If the set really came in that day despite being 14 months old, that means to me that Walmart is getting rid of all their HT32744 inventory and is pretty much out of newer sets. That or I'm reading too much into things.


----------



## dissonant

I picked up mine recently and it was the only one left of the three nearest Wal-Marts. It's a May 2005 and was also $647. Ironically Wal-Mart had the best feeds to their tvs. I went to Best Buy and Circuit City and you couldn't really tell the tv's apart because of the crappy signal they send them. The HT32744 at Wal-Mart was hooked up to a quality HD feed. It looked amazing. Fortunately mine is working great so far. It was a pain to get home though. Had to borrow a bigger car and figure out a way to get it up 2 flights of stairs. We eventually decided on the "giant snowball" technique which involved gently rolling it up the stairs. I'm happy so far but I'm waiting on an Oppo upconvert DVD player and to upgrade to HDTV with my cable company.


----------



## DanHuff

How does a VCR hook-up to the TV (Sanyo HT30744) so that you can record from it? All I see is an Audio Out but no Composite/RF outputs.......


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DanHuff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How does a VCR hook-up to the TV (Sanyo HT30744) so that you can record from it? All I see is an Audio Out but no Composite/RF outputs.......



Sorry, but you have the hookups backwards...you hook your RF to the VCR In, and then the VCR out to the TV's RF In (I split it to put one to each RF on the TV). The manual should have pictures of this.


You can also just use a Composite Video & audio out on the VCR into the Video 1 or 2 on the TV.


NOTE: This is for analog stations. If you are expecting to record HD on a VCR, you need to get a Set Top Box with its own tuner (an LG or similar), a HTPC (with a HD Tuner card like a myHD MDP 130, or a ATI HD all in wonder, or a fusion card). Every hour of HD programming takes about 10 GB of space. That is why there is no 'video outputs' on the TV.


----------



## DanHuff

Thanks for the info...I do see that I was backwards on the hook-ups. I assumed that if you record from an antenna and it is a digital signal (not HD, only SD as most stations are now) you could still record the station since it would be 480p/i and not 1080i....


I see now that a VCR would not be able to record digital stations because they can not set the channels for 13-1, 21-1 etc....DUH!


----------



## Yus

Sanyo says this set has 800 lines of resolution. Would 720p be a better resolution than 1080i then, since there'd be less interpolation?


----------



## MickeyDora




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sanyo says this set has 800 lines of resolution. Would 720p be a better resolution than 1080i then, since there'd be less interpolation?



If my math serves me right, 1080i only needs 540 lines of resolution. I actually think that 720p looks soft on this set compared to 1080i which looks incredible. Jay Leno's set looks incredible.


----------



## kevbeck122

You are right.. 1080i does 540 lines at a time. This set upconverts everything to 1080i anyways.. I usually can't tell differences between HD content.


----------



## Netqueen

What is DVE or AVIA and did you ever get a response to this message? Just purchased the HT32744 yesterday and loving it so far but did get the dreaded green bands today. I have Dishnetwork, don't have the HD receiver as YET, considering it but not wishing to increase my monthly fees.


Netqueen











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slickman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For someone that used DVE or AVIA, can you post the stats, like how many clicks for everything, contrast, sharpness, brightness, etc.


----------



## DanOK

DVE and Avia are calibration DVDs you can use to optimize your settings. I have not watched them yet, but I gather they have quite a bit of info on calibration. A reply was posted in this thread to the Avia settings and someone replied with the following settings:


color - 45%

Tint - One notch left

Contrast - 30%

Brightness - 45%

Sharpness - 50%


I will be picking up a 32744 next month, so I have not tried these settings yet, but you should try them out. They should get you pretty close...


----------



## master92087

i have the ht30744 i was wondering has nebody else been able to get 720p over component and hdmi to work. JW if nebody else did because all the talk with this tv upconverting everything to 1080i.


----------



## master92087

because i was able to.


----------



## Yus

It displays 720p just fine.


----------



## spleck

I just bought the 32744 Saturday. I'm having a color issue. Everything on the left has a bluish tint, while everything on the right has a reddish tint. The middle 2 inches are fine. Is this something that can be adjusted from the service menu, or should I just exchange it?


At first I thought it might be some other device in the room, but I had it by itself on the stand. I have floor standing speakers, but they're 3-4 feet away. The tinting is nearly uniform, and on white screens you can clearly see 3 vertical bands.


I'm happy with it featurewise (except for changing pix shape all day). I'll have to call Sanyo to get the QAM enable kit. I couldn't figure out why I couldn't get anything over cable, but OTA worked.


----------



## Slosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spleck* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm having a color issue. Everything on the left has a bluish tint, while everything on the right has a reddish tint. The middle 2 inches are fine. Is this something that can be adjusted from the service menu, or should I just exchange it?



It _may_ just be a de-gaussing issue that should go away after several power on/off cycles. Mine had a bit of faint yellow on the lower left side that went away on its own after a week or so.


If you still see it a few weeks from now then I'd consider exchanging it. FWIW I've had mine for close to a year now with no problems at all. (Just thought I'd mention that because I've seen a couple of posts lately that make the 32744 seem to be more problematic than they probably really are for most owners)


----------



## sabt

is it me or does the picture seem very dark? i've had friends say that they can't see dark scenes very well...i've tried messing around with the brightness and contrast but the settings are pretty high already...


----------



## keentrager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *85fleetwood* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had the 30 for about 3 weeks. I have a Pace HD cable box from bright house that I have connected via component. I've really been enjoying it until today. I turned in on this morning and all of the sudden the color looks terrible. No noise or snow but the color is awful. It looks yellowish. OTA still looks great. Any idea what would cause something like this? Thanks!!



This is for anyone having color (and other) problems with their Sanyo HT32744.


I've had the HT32744 for about a month now and I loved it...initially. All those features for $649? There is a reason for the low price.


After using the TV for a while I noticed that there was a color discrepancy, a muted blue on the left and a bright yellow on the right. After owning other Sanyo products (3 different TV's) that had to be returned because of various reasons, I was enraged when I found out from the company that this is an inherent flaw in the tube. It seems that whenever a bright color or white is one the screen for more than 15 seconds (and I timed this!) the tube heats up and causes this color displacement. They call it "non-linear white," catchy huh?


Well naturally I am quite angry since this TV was a replacement for a malfunctioning unit.


There are other problems as well, like the woefully underpowered speakers which literally rattle the cabinet and make an awful buzz when the volume is turned up. Plus the speakers cause on-screen interference (waves in the picture).


Anyone considering this unit - don't.


After speaking to Sanyo customer service numerous times they have no immediate plans for a production update to remedy the problems.


The only thing to do is lug the thing back to Wally World and get my hard earned cash back and hope Sanyo gets their act together soon!!


PS If anyone knows of a set with the most or all of the features of the HT32744 please post!!!


----------



## spleck

I've turned down the contrast in the case that its somehow related, but no improvement to the blue and red sides. Heat shouldn't be a problem either since the TV right now is about 3 feet from the wall and open on all sides (top of a stand).


I doubt degaussing is going to help. For some reason putting my VCR/DVD/Stereo stack too close to the side causes a yellow glob to show up. Degaussing quickly took care of that after moving the devices away (on the floor for now), but the red and blue continues.


If it took 15 seconds of a static white screen for the problem to occur as keentrager speaks of, I wouldn't be bothered at this price point. My color tinting problem is all the time, its just more noticeable on white screens.


----------



## keentrager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spleck* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've turned down the contrast in the case that its somehow related, but no improvement to the blue and red sides. Heat shouldn't be a problem either since the TV right now is about 3 feet from the wall and open on all sides (top of a stand).
> 
> 
> I doubt degaussing is going to help. For some reason putting my VCR/DVD/Stereo stack too close to the side causes a yellow glob to show up. Degaussing quickly took care of that after moving the devices away (on the floor for now), but the red and blue continues.
> 
> 
> If it took 15 seconds of a static white screen for the problem to occur as keentrager speaks of, I wouldn't be bothered at this price point. My color tinting problem is all the time, its just more noticeable on white screens.



The color issues aren't something that can be gotten rid of and Sanyo will be quick to point out that even a clock radio close to the unit causes a magnetizing issue. The heat isn't something you can do something about because, just to clarify, the heat causing the discoloration is in the tube. Its not an issue of ventilation.


Also, the problem doesn't come from just a static white on screen but any brightness of any color on the screen.


Hope that helps.


----------



## dissonant

I've noticed video noise when playing my ps2 over the s-video input. Sort of like slight video noise in the background you can only notice when looking for it. Same with my digital cable over the component. I'm not sure of the terms for it but it's like a really faint snow/flickering thing.


----------



## dissonant

Is this faint flickering a sign of bad inputs on the tv? I haven't noticed it on HDMI yet. The TV is so heavy that I'd hate to carry it back to Walmart for a refund. Plus I lost a lot of the styrofoam.


----------



## kevbeck122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dissonant* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this faint flickering a sign of bad inputs on the tv? I haven't noticed it on HDMI yet. The TV is so heavy that I'd hate to carry it back to Walmart for a refund. Plus I lost a lot of the styrofoam.



Yes the inputs are bad on this TV. The HDMI input doesn't have the picture problems, but it causes things to freeze. From reading this thread, it seems only a few out of the many owners have sets without input problems.



I have the tilt issue now. I notice it mostly with tickers on the bottom of the screen and the letterbox movies on HDNet movies. Also, when I'm in any of the analog inputs (video & component), I can see a blue line on the top of the screen from about the middle all the way to the left (because of the tilt). I emailed Sanyo about it, but they told me to call tech support about it.. which I haven't had time to do. Has anyone had any luck getting it fixed, or do they just tell you to take it back to get a replacement? If that's the case I'm hoping I get money back, since this set isn't around anymore, and I wouldn't take the 28" since it doesn't have HDMI.


----------



## dissonant

Maybe I should just lug this thing back to Walmart and ask for a refund. I lost several pieces of the styrofoam but I have the receipt and it's apparently defective.


Has anyone had any experience with this?


Also, once getting money back for this set, where should one go from there? I've seen a Panasonic 32HL15 for around $100 more at Circuit City. HMDI input and everything. That's about all I see. There's a Samsung 32" around that range but it looked horrible when I saw it at Circuit City. Options are very limited at this range. Sony is around $250 more than the Sanyo.


----------



## DanOK

I have read through most of this thread and am very close to purchasing the HT32744. I just need help in filtering thorugh the thread posts to determine the likely issues and their severity. From what I have gathered, the main issues are:


1. Tilt may be off with no way to adjust

2. Component input may produce "snow" in image

3. Discoloration "blobs" may be present which may or may not go away with degausing cycles.

4. It may be doa and require a round trip to get another one.


As I have lived with a slight tilt in my current sony kv27s42 for 8 years now, I can live with issue #1. I plan on using component cables for my non-progressive scan Onkyo DVD player. Does anyone know at what viewing distance the component cable "snow" is visible? Lastly, I have read about the discoloration blobs. How severe are these? I am not a videophile, but would like a good picture (which the floor models seem to produce).


It is hard to determine from reading these threads what % of owners are happy with their HT32744. Do the pros outweigh the cons with this set? There doesn't seem to be any competitition to this set.


----------



## mrpergo

I bought my HT32744 about 10 months ago and have been very happy. I don't have any of the problems most have had in this thread. Its just a nice picture for the price.

If you do have to return this fella it is extremely HEAVY










The built in tuner is quite receptive.It picks up everything in the area,no problem.

Try one out.If you get a good one you can't beat the picture.


----------



## khboli

Just a word of caution. I called Sanyo Customer Support yesterday to ask for the "QAM Tuner Enable Kit". They were extremely nice and will get it out to me shortly. The gentleman even ask if I read AVSFORUM. However, apparently they aren't mass producing the serial cable for flashing the "enable". Every time someone requests one, they make it up and send it out with the cd. Anyone who receives one of these kits needs to make sure they return the cable as soon as they finish the "enable". If there continues to be a run on the cables without any cooperation on our part (return cable), I'm afraid that this option will dry up.


----------



## bart2brett

I completely agree. Mine has been great, I bought it in December 04. The tilting issue was repaired (for free). I called Sanyo, and they sent a local TV guy to the house, and he had it fixed in two minutes. Sanyo says that a 1/4" tilt is within their specs.


----------



## Hadoken

I was in the local Walmart SuperCenter last night and they've marked down all of the Sanyo HT tvs.

The 32" HT32744 is down from $647 to $577, 28" widescreen is now $497, and the 27" was also marked down but I can't remember how much it was.


It took all of my strength not to put the 32" on layaway. I saw them sell one in the 15 minutes I was standing there.


The prices were marked as "Rollbacks" so it should be chainwide and not on a store by store basis. Hopefully they'll still have the HT32744 after December and I can afford one by then.


----------



## b18a1

Does anyone know if the 28" has the QAM tuner?


Now that its down to $497, I'm seriously considering this model. Is there any other widescreen hdtv in this price range besides the Sanyo 28"?


----------



## Hadoken

The only other one I know of for anywhere near that price is the Advent at BestBuy, even though I have no personal experience with it, I wouldn't trust it as far as I could throw it.


It was weird last night at the Walmart here, every other TV had a crystal clear picture, but the HT32744 and 28" Sanyo both had two lines of snow in the middle of the TV....good salesmanship eh?


----------



## HDTVDUMB

I have had 3 of these TV's and all three of them had the discoloration problem on the screen. I am 100% positive that it will not go away with time or a certain amount of usage. I had my forst one for 75 days, the second one for 87 days and I have had my most recent one for about 30 days. The color dots drove me crazy!!!! I was watching the Miami/Florida State game and there was a lot of white on the screen from all of the uniforms. Well, the bright whites cause the color spots to appear. There were fluorescent dots all over my screen the whole time.


I decided to say screw it. I just bought the Sony 36" with the built in tuner and the Super Fine picture tube. AWESOME!! Sure, it was more than twice as much, but I do not mind paying more in this situation. I believe Sanyo has the potential to make a quality product. But I will never buy another Sanyo HDTV unless they fix the color issue. It was nice to finally watch TV without my eyes constantly searching for color spots. I would not recommend buying this product, unless you just don't mind the problems that come with an inexpensive HDTV.


That's just my 2 cents on the subject.


----------



## b18a1

I recently got comcast cable, and if the 28" has the QAM tuner, then that might just push me over the edge to get this. I actually bought the 30" ws awhile back, but returned it due to the tilt issue. So anyone know if the 28" has the QAM tuner built in?? Thanks.


----------



## hardwired




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hadoken* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was in the local Walmart SuperCenter last night and they've marked down all of the Sanyo HT tvs.
> 
> The 32" HT32744 is down from $647 to $577, 28" widescreen is now $497, and the 27" was also marked down but I can't remember how much it was.
> 
> 
> It took all of my strength not to put the 32" on layaway. I saw them sell one in the 15 minutes I was standing there.
> 
> 
> The prices were marked as "Rollbacks" so it should be chainwide and not on a store by store basis. Hopefully they'll still have the HT32744 after December and I can afford one by then.



This just made my decision harder on the 28".

What is the verdict on the HT28745? I know it lacks DVI/HDMI but how does the rest of it stack up against the HT30744 and HT32744?


----------



## teamme

Does the 28" Sanyo have the QAM tuner? I know not all of the 30 and 32 inch models have it... if you want to get some free digital channels, that might be something to consider when purchasing....


While I'm posting, I also have a question for 30" owners....

I own the 30" and I have some geometry issues...it mostly seems to affect the right side of the screen, and is only truly noticeable on pans and big camera moves. It's not really enough to make me return it (otherwise, it's a great TV).


I think I remember (somewhere in this thread...it's getting WAY too long to find anything now) people saying that when they've had geometry or tilt issues, they've called Sanyo, and a technician was sent to their home to fix the problem. Is there any truth to this? From what I can gather, this geometry issue is beyond service menu adjustments and would require moving the tube inside the TV...would a technician be able to do that? I also live in Canada...so that might be a whole other issue...


Anyone have a technician fix a problem for them? I really don't want to return this TV, and I'll probably just deal with the picture as it is if I can't get it fixed...but it drives me nuts...


----------



## Shink

Is the geometry issues your describing something like this?


||| | | | | | | | | | |||

||| | | | | | | | | | |||

||| | | | | | | | | | |||


If so, there is not fix for it and every 30" model is afflicted.


----------



## mayorbill11

that's exactly what my TV does and it's really quite annoying.


----------



## general487

Hello all. I just wanted to post and say that I have none of the problems listed in this thread. The HT32744 has been wonderful.


I just got Dish Network HD programming and I must say that the DVI to HDMI at 1080i (with a $6.95 cable from svideo.com) is absolutely stunning (don't waste your money on monsters). Even the upconverted SD looks good on this set from a distance (don't sit within 7 feet).


My DVD player at 480p Component 3 is great (not near HD), but I did think I had the input issue (snowiness), but it turns out it was just a bad cable.


My Xbox at 480p/720p/1080i is really gorgeous, and Halo 2 is a lot of fun on this set.


All in all, if you can get a good set, BUY IT. There are no deals like this one anywhere, and if I only had OTA locals this set would be the perfect set.


BTW, keep the box and a good back and a pickup truck handy in case you don't get a good one







.


----------



## sterno3

I whole heartedly agree with the general...I have had the 32" since may of '04, and have had no issuses whatsoever (except for an occasional tuner freeze & 'restart'). I have built a HTPC (on the cheap) around this TV, and it handles everything I thow at it with grace. I do notice some grainyness on my el cheapo progressive scan DVD player, but only within 5 feet.


I would not hessitate to buy this TV as an entry level introduction to HD. That is exactly the target market it is aimed at, at to me it greatly exceeds my expectations as such.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *general487* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello all. I just wanted to post and say that I have none of the problems listed in this thread. The HT32744 has been wonderful.
> 
> 
> I just got Dish Network HD programming and I must say that the DVI to HDMI at 1080i (with a $6.95 cable from svideo.com) is absolutely stunning (don't waste your money on monsters). Even the upconverted SD looks good on this set from a distance (don't sit within 7 feet).
> 
> 
> My DVD player at 480p Component 3 is great (not near HD), but I did think I had the input issue (snowiness), but it turns out it was just a bad cable.
> 
> 
> My Xbox at 480p/720p/1080i is really gorgeous, and Halo 2 is a lot of fun on this set.
> 
> 
> All in all, if you can get a good set, BUY IT. There are no deals like this one anywhere, and if I only had OTA locals this set would be the perfect set.
> 
> 
> BTW, keep the box and a good back and a pickup truck handy in case you don't get a good one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## teamme

Shink,


I am experiencing what you described, but only on the right side of my screen. Left side is nearly perfect. I also find it's much less noticeable on HD broadcasts than it is when I watch DVDs...not sure why that could be....


I guess I'm stuck living with it...I still feel like the TV is worth it...I got it at less than half the price of a comparable Sony...it'll do me fine until LCDs have dropped enough in price...then it'll make a fine HDTV for the basement.


Thanks all


----------



## Shink

teamme,


I feel the same way about the television. It's a great stop gap until the larger screens come down in price. I think you notice it more on DVDs because they tend to have action near the edges of the screens, whereas HD shows (especially) are still filmed with the action in the middle so they can crop it for a 4:3 image as well.


----------



## Netqueen

I have the Dish Network HD Programming and receiver and on the back it takes the DVI and I am wondering, I found one of those cables I think it was a Phillips at Wally World to convert the DVI to HDMI.


My question is, do you still have to hook up your audio to get your sound, or does this cable just work for the video?


Do you actually notice a difference between the HDMI connection and the component connection? The blue, green, ? cable? Just trying to decide if I want to purchase this other cable or not.


My only complaint was my screen was a bit too dark so I have gone into the service menu and done some tweaking with my brightness, which seems to have worked.


My other question, is it best to watch the screen in normal, letterbox or zoom? Or is that just a personal preference? I notice some pin cushion problems on the sides with the letterbox feature.


HD is KEWL tho... they just look almost 3-D! Replaced my SONY 27" Wega for this one as my first use of HD. Found all the info on this site and the price and great comments here made me jump for it. Don't think it's a perfect solution, but for what you pay is what you get, so you learn to compromise is how I look at it!


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Netqueen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My question is, do you still have to hook up your audio to get your sound, or does this cable just work for the video?
> 
> 
> Do you actually notice a difference between the HDMI connection and the component connection? The blue, green, ? cable? Just trying to decide if I want to purchase this other cable or not.
> 
> 
> My only complaint was my screen was a bit too dark so I have gone into the service menu and done some tweaking with my brightness, which seems to have worked.
> 
> 
> My other question, is it best to watch the screen in normal, letterbox or zoom? Or is that just a personal preference? I notice some pin cushion problems on the sides with the letterbox feature.



Digital audio is carried on a DVI or HDMI connection so you don't need the analog RCA jack audio that you use on the component connection to the TV. I can see a slight difference between HDMI and component, particularly with some test pattern material. My DISH 942 receiver came with the cables but if it didn't, I'd probably buy the HDMI cable. Not as much for the video improvement, but for the audio. This setup lets me connect the digital audio out from the TV to the AV receiver.


You didn't say if your DISH receiver is an 811 or 921, but if it is a 921 and you can record, you might find a 10 minute program on HDNet helpful. Tuesday mornings, 5AM PDT, they broadcast some test patterns that can be used with service menu adjustments (or to compare component and HDMI). Pretty tough to use live with an 811 though!


Whether you watch in Normal/Zoom is a personal preference. You can also use the DISH receiver's * key to get some additional options. I'm guessing that you have a 32" since you didn't list Zoom1/Zoom2. I was able to adjust pincushion on my 32" in the SM without much trouble (but WRITE DOWN any setting before changing!). My pincushion might not be what you mention since it wasn't specific to "letterbox". Some 4:3 material sent OTA as 720p or 1080i has its own problems at its sides. That is the one thing I tend to Zoom - something that is a postage stamp inside bars on all sides. There, the Zoom fills the screen without distortion. Not as clear, but not "stretched" one way or the other.


----------



## ECEC

Can someone refresh my memory on what the native display format of this set is, and how it handles upconverting/downconverting?


Also, for more recent purchasers of the 32" set: are you seeing the problems with game consoles via component connections that have been reported? I'm about to grab some cables for my PS2 and Gamecube, and wanted to check it out first.


Another question that might be relevant: I view 80% of everything on this set from a HTPC connected via a DVI>HDMI cable. The picture is great, minimal overscan. However, I have to use a 16:9 res to get a picture. No big deal, as I can set the TV mode to 'letterbox' and have a near-perfect display (switching back to normal to watch 4:3 stuff). The only problem is that I'm noticing some of the lines aren't quite as straight as they should be. Do I need to make adjustments to the geometry to correct for this? Or should I be looking for something else?


Also, since I view everything through the HTPC, should I run DVD Essentials through the HTPC as well? How would this effect display from the game consoles?


Edit: I forgot one more question: I'm thinking about purchasing a Logitech Harmony shortly. Does anybody know of a way to go directly to an input without having to cycle through all available inputs? For example: to jump from HDMI to Component 3 without having to go through each one seperately.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhenley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Digital audio is carried on a DVI or HDMI connection so you don't need the analog RCA jack audio that you use on the component connection to the TV. ... .



HDMI carries audio within the same cable. I believe DVI is video only and requires a separate audio path.


----------



## kevbeck122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HDMI carries audio within the same cable. I believe DVI is video only and requires a separate audio path.



Yes, with a DVI to HDMI cable you need to have an analog audio connection to the component 3 set of inputs if you want audio through the TV speakers.


I had a better picture when I connected my set top box to the HDMI input from component. My set has the common component noise problem, so when watching content in 720p or 1080i, I saw lots of noise.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ECEC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can someone refresh my memory on what the native display format of this set is, and how it handles upconverting/downconverting?



Sanyo says 800 lines of resolution, and this set upconverts everything to 1080i.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HDMI carries audio within the same cable. I believe DVI is video only and requires a separate audio path.



I once thought that myself. My "HDMI cable" is actually a 8' long HDMI to Male DVI cable plus a 6" Female DVI to HDMI cable (and carries digital audio end to end embedded with the video). Digital Audio data is just that - bits/data, carried on the same pins as the video data. There are different flavors of DVI-x and display devices that ignore the audio data. Some DVI carry "analog RGB component" where separate audio is always needed. There are also "video only" devices that don't include audio in the data, but a DVI connector/cable can carry digital audio data with all the other data. That doesn't guarantee a device's DVI output will generate sound at a destination DVI device. It is somehow a function of HDCP negotiation. In particular for Netqueen, a DISH 921 does NOT include the digital audio with the video data on its DVI output. I thought the 811 did, but can't remember for sure. Netqueen should probably assume that his DISH DVI output WILL be video only. It isn't because DVI is video only, but that his source doesn't include digital audio with the video, or can't negotiate it with the Sanyo.


A long winded "You're right", but for the wrong reason.


----------



## Budget_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhenley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I once thought that myself. My "HDMI cable" is actually a 8' long HDMI to Male DVI cable plus a 6" Female DVI to HDMI cable (and carries digital audio end to end embedded with the video). Digital Audio data is just that - bits/data, carried on the same pins as the video data. There are different flavors of DVI-x and display devices that ignore the audio data. Some DVI carry "analog RGB component" where separate audio is always needed. There are also "video only" devices that don't include audio in the data, but a DVI connector/cable can carry digital audio data with all the other data. That doesn't guarantee a device's DVI output will generate sound at a destination DVI device. It is somehow a function of HDCP negotiation. In particular for Netqueen, a DISH 921 does NOT include the digital audio with the video data on its DVI output. I thought the 811 did, but can't remember for sure. Netqueen should probably assume that his DISH DVI output WILL be video only. It isn't because DVI is video only, but that his source doesn't include digital audio with the video, or can't negotiate it with the Sanyo.
> 
> 
> A long winded "You're right", but for the wrong reason.



Thank you for correcting my misinformation.


Do you know if the DVI specifications include handling of digital audio? Prior to the introduction of HDMI, I had never heard any mention of audio over a DVI connection. But, I do not have any personal experience with DVI.


There is definitely much confusion about the capabilities of DVI, caused in part by varying partial implementations in DVI-equipped devices.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Budget_HT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you for correcting my misinformation.
> 
> 
> Do you know if the DVI specifications include handling of digital audio? Prior to the introduction of HDMI, I had never heard any mention of audio over a DVI connection. But, I do not have any personal experience with DVI.
> 
> 
> There is definitely much confusion about the capabilities of DVI, caused in part by varying partial implementations in DVI-equipped devices.



All I'm certain about is that I can connect these two HDMI-DVI cables together, and that is about the extent of my DVI experience! It is the same as a HDMI-HDMI cable (with 18 pins on the DVI connector - DVI-D single link at http://www.theavguide.co.uk/AdvHTML_...singlelink.jpg ).


So I may be contributing my own misinformation, but digital audio isn't carried on pins specific to an HDMI connector - just in the TMDS data lines common to both. There is no shortage of sites that will say digital audio won't work through DVI cables. Even the DBStalk site I used to check if the 921 will send digital audio out its DVI connector says the cables supplied with my receiver won't pass digital audio when connected together.


The original DVI spec likely has no mention at all of audio, and updates may still not. The HDMI spec is based on the DVI spec and I'd have to do a LOT of reading to see what happens on the TMDS data lines to get both devices to agree about audio.


I was surprised that I got digital audio through the DVI connectors and only then went searching. Present devices do NOT seem to carry DD 5.1 audio when using the HDMI connection - only DD 2.0. If I understand it correctly, they could carry 5.1, but don't. I can NOT give any specific example of HDMI at one end and DVI at the other where digital audio is carried through. Where it isn't, it is likely the result of the DVI spec (strict adherence to spec??), not the DVI cable. To get digital audio requires a device at each end that can do whatever handshaking on the data lines that is needed. Dunno how all that happens though.


----------



## dissonant

After some more time with this set I'm pleased with it for the price. On the Avia disc to get it bright enough I do get those straight lines bending a bit from the contrast. I also have the component input issues with a light snow effect. This wouldn't be a problem if HDMI switchers weren't so insanely overpriced. It'd be nice to get a receiver for a decent price that could send everything through the HDMI to the tv because that input seems to not have any issues and looks awesome. I guess I'll put up with the crappy component inputs until the switchers come down in price... Well I have one problem with the HDMI input but I haven't tested whether it's the cable or the input. Basically I get 'no input' on the screen unless I move it in a certain direction a bit. It has to do with the way the cable physically sits in the HDMI slot. Anyone else have this problem? I've been meaning to try a different cable.


----------



## teamme

Dissonant,


I also had that problem with HDMI when I first got this set. For the first several days, I found myself having to take the input out of the TV and re-insert it. I think the connection may just be a little looser than it should be....you get what you pay for I suppose. But after a day or two of doing that, I haven't had to touch it since. So maybe it settles in...is that even possible?


The only other strange thing I've had happen with my HDMI concerns the audio. If I change a DVD disc while my TV screen is set to the HDMI input, when I put a new disc in the sound doesn't work. To fix it, I have to turn the TV off and then back on again. No big deal...just kind of strange....


----------



## khboli

Does anyone off-hand know if Walmart has a price guarantee policy? I picked up the HT32744 on Labor Day for $647 and really would like to get down to $577.


Thanks.


----------



## DanOK

I think I had read in this thread the last time there was a price drop that you can get a price difference within 30 days (if you have trouble getting the match, ask for a manager who should OK the price refund). Just take in your receipt and they should take care of it. They should do this to keep you from having to resort to returning your old unit at the old price and getting a new one at the new price.


----------



## kevbeck122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhenley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was surprised that I got digital audio through the DVI connectors and only then went searching. Present devices do NOT seem to carry DD 5.1 audio when using the HDMI connection - only DD 2.0..



HDMI on my cable set top box is forced to carry 5.1 (therefore I don't get audio on the TV speakers). Cable company does this because if HDMI auto detects something that can only do 2.0, you can't use the optical or digital out on the box for 5.1.. only 2.0. Since most cheaper TV's don't decode DD5.1, the signal has to be dropped to 2.0 in order to hear anything on the TV speakers.


----------



## Ninjatech9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b18a1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently got comcast cable, and if the 28" has the QAM tuner, then that might just push me over the edge to get this. I actually bought the 30" ws awhile back, but returned it due to the tilt issue. So anyone know if the 28" has the QAM tuner built in?? Thanks.




I logged onto Sanyo's website and downloaded the owners manual to the 28"

model and it said it would recieve ClearQAM channels. I hope this helps with your decision.


----------



## talz13

I just got back from exchanging my set for the 2nd time. The first set (purchased 6/04) worked GREAT for about 2 hours, then refused to turn on again. The second set worked GREAT for about 13 months, then started turning green from time to time.


I hope I have better luck with this 3rd set!


----------



## investor27

I just purchased the Oppo DVD player. I can only get it to output in 720p. When I tried the 1080i, I get vertical flickering of the images. Does anyone know what's going on? What TV setting are you guys setting it on? The Widescreen Squeeze? Thanks.


----------



## dissonant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *investor27* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just purchased the Oppo DVD player. I can only get it to output in 720p. When I tried the 1080i, I get vertical flickering of the images. Does anyone know what's going on? What TV setting are you guys setting it on? The Widescreen Squeeze? Thanks.



I run my Oppo at 720 because 1080 gives me the same problem with this tv.


----------



## floben




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *investor27* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just purchased the Oppo DVD player. I can only get it to output in 720p. When I tried the 1080i, I get vertical flickering of the images. Does anyone know what's going on? What TV setting are you guys setting it on? The Widescreen Squeeze? Thanks.



This is a known issue with the oppo. I've e-mailed and talked with oppo several times and hopefully this will be addressed in the next firmware. 540p gives no picture and 1080i gives the flickering picture. Nothing you can do about it at this time.


----------



## steinway5

We just hooked up our Sanyo HT300744 today and it took calling our cable co. to finally get it fairly right. I put a splitter on the cable coming out of the wall plate and ran one line into the CATV input on the TV and I ran the other line into the coax input on the Motorolla HD box supplied by Adelphia. I hit channel search and the TV found the 70 or so lower tier channels and they look great! I have to switch over to the HD box to get any channel beyond the lower tier I assume because 2-70 are analog and 102 and above are either digital or HD. The quality of 2-70 is way better now but we can't run the cable guide as this line isn't going through our cable box. At first I ran just the Motorolla line and the component cables out to the TV and the lower tier channels looked worse than before... we almost took the TV back. I have 1 question. How do I set up the picture in/and picture? The Sanyo site contradicts the manual & their tech. support said we need an exterior TV antenna and we should plug it into the digital coax connection. When we press the PAP button, the only option we have for the right side input is D03 and it says there's "no signal." Is that because we have no external antenna there? One set of directions says to run your cable signal thru a VCR then to the TV to do PAP??? The Adelphia guy said to run the cable signal thru another cable box then into the cable coax input on the TV to access more PAP channels? Does anyone know how to set this TV up for PAP???


----------



## Joel47

Well, my HT32744 just went back to Wal-Mart after a year, less one week. A few days ago it started flickering greenish-blue (red gun cutting out). A call to Sanyo was, to their credit, the fastest tech support call I've ever had -- "Take it back." Unfortunately, their support line was closed by the time Wal-Mart closed, since I had to argue with them and show them the line in the warranty that they were supposed to process it. Two hours later, I walked out with $750 in store credit (I'll be buying groceries at Wal-Mart for the next couple of months) after they called every store in eastern Maricopa County trying to find one to exchange it with.


Still, if you're considering this TV, at it's sub-$600 clearance price it's hard to go wrong, especially if you're willing to accept a little risk. The picture is better than anything else I've seen in this price range, and up until last week the only problem I had was a very slight tilt (only visible in widescreen mode) that appeared when I rotated my living room layout 90 degrees (thus changing the relative direction of the Earth's magnetic field -- those of you with tilt issues and some decorating freedom might experiment with this), and the inability of my receiver remote to learn some of the commands. The digital tuner works well, and it was nice to use the antenna when the cable went out. I will always remember it for giving me my first in-home jaw-dropping HD experience - my Raiders (losing) on ESPN-HD.


----------



## kevbeck122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steinway5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We just hooked up our Sanyo HT300744 today and it took calling our cable co. to finally get it fairly right. I put a splitter on the cable coming out of the wall plate and ran one line into the CATV input on the TV and I ran the other line into the coax input on the Motorolla HD box supplied by Adelphia. I hit channel search and the TV found the 70 or so lower tier channels and they look great! I have to switch over to the HD box to get any channel beyond the lower tier I assume because 2-70 are analog and 102 and above are either digital or HD. The quality of 2-70 is way better now but we can't run the cable guide as this line isn't going through our cable box. At first I ran just the Motorolla line and the component cables out to the TV and the lower tier channels looked worse than before... we almost took the TV back. I have 1 question. How do I set up the picture in/and picture? The Sanyo site contradicts the manual & their tech. support said we need an exterior TV antenna and we should plug it into the digital coax connection. When we press the PAP button, the only option we have for the right side input is D03 and it says there's "no signal." Is that because we have no external antenna there? One set of directions says to run your cable signal thru a VCR then to the TV to do PAP??? The Adelphia guy said to run the cable signal thru another cable box then into the cable coax input on the TV to access more PAP channels? Does anyone know how to set this TV up for PAP???



It says in the manual that one of the pictures must be from the digital tuner in the set, which means you'll have to either get an antenna or hook up the second cable split to the digital coax input (and do a digital cable search). The other side can be any other input on the TV.


----------



## reedyj

[ Does anyone know how to set this TV up for PAP???[/quote]


The PAP function is the internal over-the-air digital tuner and the other inputs. You cannot have Video 1 and 2 in PAP. It's internal digital tuner and Video 1, or Internal digital tuner and HDMI, etc. In order to use it, you need to hook up an antenna for over the air broadcast. I reviewed page 21, it does not state that one of the pictures must be the digital tuner, but that has been my experience for the past year. I am lucky to be able to receive HD over the air. I use the PAP with football games, watching directv and local stations at the same time.


----------



## kevbeck122

Maybe mine's a newer revision of the manual, but it says in bold on p. 21, "The signal for one window must come from the Digital Tuner." Then in a box below that it says, "IMPORTANT FACT: The Viewer cannot use the DTV's Analog Tuner as one source and any audio/video jack connection as the other source."


----------



## Netqueen

I am happy to post that I purchased my 32" on 8/2/05 and today took in my receipt to Walmart whom said that I needed to bring in within one week to get my difference in the $694 and now it's $577 price, but when I said I would just bring the whole item back then they were very nice to offer me my money for the difference. WOO HOO!

So I went and purchased the DVI to HMDI cable from Phillips. I have plugged it in but don't really see a difference in picture. Now I seem to get my satellite (DishNetwork) on Channel 3 and the HDMI input, on the DVI input I get my rabbit ear channels, DVD comes in on Component 2. I guess I'm all set up to go now. LOL Oh... got my audio going to my Bose Lifestyle Surround System (old but still GREAT!)


----------



## davidki

My brother in Canada called me last week and said to check out Wal-Mart for the Sanyo HDTV units that they were blowing them out, he purchased a 30" wide screen model, so I went to my local Wal-mart and found the 28" widescreen with 2 tuners for only $497, but the deal I went for is the 32" 32744 they are blowing this out for $577 and it includes 2 tuners, lots of Digital and analog in and a HDMI input, I looked all over the net, there is nothing that offers these feature at anywhere near this price. Now Buying at Wally Mart gives me a full 90 days to check the set out, its a no brainier, so I fired up the Suburban and went and picked one up. The Internet still shows a roll back price of $697 but instore price is $577.


I'd love to hear from anyone who has one and has had any issues so I can keep my eye on this one for the next couple of weeks.. Thanks in advance.


Dave


----------



## Bugless

I just saw this for the first time myself and could scarcely believe it (hdmi, hd tuner, etc). I checked the threads here that talk about it and found that, at the very least, it's no worse than the Pannys and Sammys (Sony might be another matter, I concede).


I've been lurking so long in the


----------



## davidki

Well, I"ve watched as the DLPs now have gone through 6 generations of technology and huge advancement in picture qulity, and the price plummeting but a 42 - 50" is still about $2000 and who knows how many bulbs will have to be changed. The Sanyo for $577 is a no brainer as I said and I'l just keep a watch on the projection untils and when we move in to our new home in January I can start to get serious about what will fit then, but until then , the Sanyo just makes alot of sense! Best get on the phone to Wally Mart, though I had to check 4 of them before finding one in stock! Dave


----------



## davidki

Ok, I've had my 32744 (purchased at Wallymart yesterday for $577.00) and I'm finding a few odd things. I am connected to Charter Cable in Lebanon Tennessee using their Analog Motorola cable box, they call it digital cable, but the output of the box is actually either composite or there antenna out but no digital outs at all. (They are just introducing HDTV and I am calling them Monday about getting a box), but for now, I'm dealing with the Analog set up. It seems like I am getting quite a bit of Audio-Video sync issues, some channels are worse than others could this be an issues of the Analog to digital conversion? I also notice that while watching channels that I'll be watching in full 4:3 and then all of a sudden a commercial comes on and it's in fully 16:9 wide screen, I click info and it still shows analog but the screen is definitely in wide screen with the black bars on top and bottom, then it goes back to the programming and back to 4:3 what's with that?


I know I live quite far from the ota digital transmitters but just to try it I purchased a Philips 510 in door antenna which has up to 50 db gain. I was surprised that I did hook up the antenna and can get a few digital channels but if I want to get more channels I have to keep turning the antenna and then I loose the ones I had before (giving me an idea that the antennas signal path is very narrow) Any comments on the Philips indoor antenna.


I am moving to a new home in January and we are putting up a large antenna for HDTV at the new house, but until then I was just wanting to use and get the HDTV until then. So, any suggestions on a better indoor HDTV antenna?


Hope this makes sense to you folks and I can get some feedback from you.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Yus

Digital Cable has nothing to do with the outputs on the box, but the channels themselves.


----------



## davidki

Thanks for the reply to my post, but I'm still a little confused. Charter here in my area is somewhat confusing (at least to me). The service I have is from all I can tell, Analog, they bring in the cable to the Motorola box, then the outs of the motorola box is "RF Antenna" which I just watch on Channel 3 on my tv with the cable/antenna in connector. (there are composite outs which I send to a TVO like unit). Charter offers Basic, Extended Basic and what they call Charter Digital Cable Television but, the output of the motorola box is "Only" analog, so I can't figure that to be digital. Now, they have just started to offer HD, which is all 1080i signal on all channels, so they must do the up conversion. this is a completely different box they install and there is lots of digital outs and ins. ( I plan to call and upgrade this week).


My concern is what seems to be a audio lag on the current Analog, SD tv channels, some worse than others, I look at my Sony TV basically the same box and set up and it does not seem to have the lag.


So, here is my stupid question, is the sony taking my analog input, and converting it to digital and upconverting this to 1080i as our native resolution of the TV is 1080i as a default?


Hopefully that better describes my question.


----------



## kevbeck122

Digital cable channels are encoded and sent digitally over the fiber and copper networks that cable companies own. The digital signal is then received by your box, gets decoded and then converted to an analog signal so it can be viewed on your TV. With an HD cable box, if you use the component output this process is the same. If you use an HDMI or DVI output, there is no digital to analog conversion in the box. Once the digital signal gets to your TV, the TV converts the signal to analog since CRTs can only display an analog picture.


----------



## Shapeshifter

picked one of these up just today, decided to get this over the samsung due to it including tuners.


Now I just need to get this thing calibrated.


----------



## davidki

Well, still dealing with the charter on the Analog (vs digital) cable, I decided to start to hook up my other components, I ran in to a few limitations because I'm missing some interconnects but so far, have I am using a ONKYO 602 AV center, I brought my Sony Multi disc in to the Onkyo component running at 480p. Then, brought my Liton DVDrecorder-hdd unit in to component in 2 and it also runs at 480p. I took the outs of the Onkyo to a component in of the Sanyo, Audio all runs through the Onkyo. Now I brought a Toshiba Tivo unit in to Component in 2 on the Sanyo, and my panasonic VCR in to AV 1. So far, everything works fine. I am still dealing with a few issues on the HDTV Off the Air but I am convinced its an antenna/signal area creating a few issues, that once I move to our new home in January Ill have that covered.


Now I am waiting on Charter to let me know when they will be able to deliver a HDTV/DVR unit, seems like there out and not even setting install appointemts right now.. but I'm on the list, that will round out my cable needs with all 1080I HDTV and VCR, now all I have to do is figure out how to put what I have on HDDVR to a DVD... It's always something, isn't it!


I'll keep updating my progress.


----------



## roachxp

Is it still possible to return the Sanyo 30" after 6 months?, I one that has developed the green tint after viewing for about half hour. It will go away if i shut off for an hour.


----------



## davidki

Roach, I don't know if you have added a center channel speaker or some other device but yesterday after hooking up all my components,I added a center speaker, setting it right on top of the center of my TV.... then, last night I started to notice a green fog creeping in on the top of my screen and I thought Darn ,I have to unhook this thing and take it back.. so, I asked my brother who has the 30 inch and he wrote me back that the Sanyo is not shielded very well and he ran in to the problem and found out that it was the speaker on the top..


This morning when I woke up the green fog was gone and my brother had sent me a note about the center channel speaker issue, so I went out and got a shielded speaker and I have not had any problem at all and it is on all day today.


When you shut the TV down it degases automatically I guess, but that was my problem, perhaps yours. Do you have a PC monitor close or something with a big magnet?


You may even try to move the TV to a different location, turn off the TV let it sit and turn it on and see if it comes back!


Hope that helps, it sure helped me!


----------



## Shink

I have a Sanyo HT30744 and a Nvidia Ti4200 graphics card. I hooked up the PC to the TV and all worked well - for a while (using latest nVidia drivers). Two weeks ago I left it on and when I came home I no longer had any picture (TV indicates no signal). No matter what I've tried, I can't get it back. Here are the things I've tried:
Hooked up STB via HDMI port - worked fine, so TV is okay.
Hooked up PC to a monitor via VGA cable, it was okay.
Swapped out DVI to HDMI converter cable - still nothing.
Went into safe mode and uninstalled drivers, rebooted, reinstalled drivers. Still nothing.
Set nVidia drivers to force TV detection, nothing.
Bought a VGA to DVI adapter and tried using it - still nothing.
Performed factory reset on the TV - nothing.


I really don't know what else to try short of buying a new video card. Any ideas? It almost appears that my PC forgot how to talk to the TV or vice versa.


Any help would be GREATLY appreciated. I'm just fresh out of ideas at this point and I don't want to go buy a new video card that I'm not really sure will work anyway.


NOTE: I'm cross posting this to the HTPC forum as well. Please forgive me if that's bad manners.


----------



## Zaint

I'm gonna buy the xbox 360 when it comes out in november, and of course all the games will be in HD. Now I know that some HD sets will only accept a HD signal with a HDMI cable, and not componet cables. Is this Tv(30744) like that, or will it accept HD gaming through regular componet cables. Also, will this tv do 720p, or is it only 1080i? Does it upconvert 720p to 1080i, and if so, does it do it well? Thank you in advance.


----------



## kevbeck122

This TV can do 480i/480p/720p/1080i through both component sets. This set upconverts everything to 1080i as far as I know... it's hard to compare 720p vs. 1080i content on this TV, though 720p has a little softer picture than 1080i.


----------



## sterno3

Anyone seen one of these (the 32" preferably) in Wisconsin recently? I have one, but I am looking for one for my Brother in law. the walmart slacky said he looked up other stores, but i think he just checked online. I could have done that


----------



## curtishd

I have not seen the 30" (HT30744) anymore but now I see the 28". The problem I have is I want that HDMI input for the future because you never know when you might need it. So can I still buy the 30" HT30744 or is it long gone? Thank you.


----------



## Shink

The HT30744 was discontinued months ago. I doubt you'll find any more.


----------



## Zaint

we actually have a ton of them at our walmart in alberta canada. I work there, and they are suprisingly not selling that fast up here.


----------



## kevbeck122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sterno3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone seen one of these (the 32" preferably) in Wisconsin recently? I have one, but I am looking for one for my Brother in law. the walmart slacky said he looked up other stores, but i think he just checked online. I could have done that



The floor model is still at the Menomonee Falls location.. I'm not sure if there are any in stock.. but I could check if you want (though it is around 2 hours from where you are







).


----------



## Woeisme

Quick Question for Sanyo 32" Owners: Does this TV have a zoom feature for making 4:3 content fill into the 16:9 widescreen? Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## sedaps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Woeisme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quick Question for Sanyo 32" Owners: Does this TV have a zoom feature for making 4:3 content fill into the 16:9 widescreen? Thanks for any info you can provide.




Oops,


I reread that. It fills 16:9 into 4:3, but it doesn't do the other way... probably because the tv is a 4:3 tv natively.


----------



## Woeisme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sedaps* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oops,
> 
> 
> I reread that. It fills 16:9 into 4:3, but it doesn't do the other way... probably because the tv is a 4:3 tv natively.



So this TV isn't widescreen? I havn't seen it in person. Sorry


----------



## sedaps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Woeisme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So this TV isn't widescreen? I havn't seen it in person. Sorry




np, the 30" one is widescreen so if you can find that one, i believe it does have the capabilities to fill in 4:3.


----------



## reaver18

There's a ton here to read so I just need this quick answer from someone who has this TV. I'm thinking of purchasing this for gaming on my Xbox 360. Do you think this is a good purchase? Is it a good TV?


----------



## DanOK

I know the price on the HT32744 has been $577 for a little while now. I went to another Wal-Mart today and noticed their $577 sign was marked with a Clearance tag. I noticed the other Sanyo HD models (28wide and 27") were also marked as clearance.


I have been holding off on buying one of these, but if these are on the way to being discontinued, I may have to get one soon. Has anyone heard anything about these being clearance?


----------



## davidki

I purchased the 32" about a 2 weeks ago and I love it, even though I have to use some indoor antennas at my location right now I get CBS and ABC in great HD (the nashville area does not offer much in OTA HDTV, most of it is just converted 480i from Analog feeds so why bother). But, the CBS 1080i and the ABC 720p are great.


I love all the inputs, and the picture is superb, I love the zoom to full 4:3 filling the screen vs a set of black bars on the widescreen (my brother has the 30" model) and I think even given the choice he'd get the 32". I'ts one big Mother of a Tv but it took the place of my Sony 32" (which has made it's way to the bedroom).


Folks, $577 for 32" CRT 1080i and all the digital inputs and throw in 2 tuners with Picture and picture, how can you walk away, heck 1 year warranty was doubled using my American express card.. Now my only question is, should I go find another one before this deal is all gone!


Don't let this one get away guys... I'd challange anyone to find a better deal!


----------



## jimdoo

Just curious if any others have experienced this. I have the HT32744 just purchased at Wal-Mart about a week ago. I have the set connected to my Sony DD receiver via analog and DD audio output. I have the menu option for the Tv speaker set to "OFF" When using my DTivo on Video 1 input I experience a crackling noise and some actual audio from my video source (audio bleed)







thru on the Tv's internal speakers when the volume is turned up past mid way or near the hi end on the tv itself. This seems to be corrected by either turning the volume down all the way or using mute. This was only discovered by accident when my wife wanted to use the DTivo to put a kid's program on. My previous Tv had a variable audio output and we were used to using the same internal Tv volume to control the set even when using the stero receiver. Anyone else having this problem?


Thanks


----------



## rickforrest

I read thru this thread when I first got my 30" earlier this year. I've started having a problem that I think I remember from the thread but can't find it now.


Using my HDMI input from my 8300 cable box I've started getting green flashes on the screen every 1-2 seconds. My component inputs from my progressive dvd player are fine.


Ideas?


----------



## davidki

I'd guess a better thing to look at is the cable box, or low signal coming from the cable provider, just a thought

Dave


PS, where did you find the 30" I can't seem to find them at all.


----------



## kevbeck122

I notice a faint green line about three inches thick that constantly moves up the screen... but this is with all inputs. The only thing I've noticed with my 8300 connected to the HDMI is a little noise like with the component inputs. I only notice it when the screen is gray though (when changing channels or going to a channel that isn't sending a picture at that time).


----------



## rickforrest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davidki* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd guess a better thing to look at is the cable box, or low signal coming from the cable provider, just a thought
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> PS, where did you find the 30" I can't seem to find them at all.



I bought mine in March when they were available.


I can try to switch out the cable box, but they are hard to get. My cable co has very few of the 8300s.


----------



## master92087

with the ht30744 does anyone have to switch from 1080i to 720p to watch 720p stuff or is it just me.


----------



## Shink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *master92087* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> with the ht30744 does anyone have to switch from 1080i to 720p to watch 720p stuff or is it just me.



There's no way in the TV to switch modes. Not sure what you are talking about.


----------



## davidki

On My 32744 which is the same as the 30744 (except it's a 32" 4:3 format) In my Area ABC broadcasts in 720p and CBS braodcasts in 1080i and I do not have to do anything the tv just works in either format.


----------



## paulbehnke

Sanyo Spec's Scanning format: 1080i ( all signals are converted to 1080I)


----------



## GamerGirl

I've been following this thread for awhile but have a question, since all of you are mostly talking about the 30" ws Sanyo or the 32"... The 30" ws is out of production and Wal-Mart now carries a 28" set. It's very cheap though so I was thinking of getting it. Is it worth it at that size? Does it come with at least DVI? I can't recall all the specs.


thanks in advance


----------



## Shink

No, the newer sets do not have HDMI or DVI.


----------



## sensibull

NO DVI. Specs on the 28" available here .


----------



## paulbehnke

Bought the 27 4:3 set for a bedroom at under $400 2 wks ago. After adjusting with avia I get a great picture on TWC SD cable, even better using the Quam tunner to get their unscrambled HD material. Very good DVDs via component input. Geometry is almost perfect but it does have many quirks that are anoying but then I am used to my Sony 40XBR800! Have not yet been able to pick up any OTA HD signals but I will get on that next week. Warning the Contrat and brightness are "factory set" at "out of this world" If you accidently push the reset button twice you loose ALL data you have entered, channels colors...I mean ALL!


----------



## spoo

I am calling every Wal-Mart within 30 miles of me for the 30 or 32 and I'm having no luck. I might have a lead for a Wal-Mart about 35 miles away but I am not sure if it will be worth my time to check out. Some of the guys in the electronics are a little dumb.


I have the Phillips 30" but I am having problems with it so I am going to return it. I would buy the 28" Sanyo but I am not sure if that will be wise since it has no HDMI.


----------



## davidki

I understand your situation, the first Wallmart I went to they did not have one, so I asked if they could check local stores, and when she callled most of the people on the other end of the phone had no idea what they were talking about. I left that store called another local one that said they were out,but I asked if they could check their computer, Bingo, she did and told me every store that showed more than 1 (I figured that 1 was probably the display) found one that showed 4 in inventory, had the guy put my name on it and got in the car and drove right up. So, yuo may try to call a local one, ask them to check the computer, if they don't find any, call another store and ask the same question, seems like these guys are not on commission so they don't care what they sell or how many.. Just a thought!


I love my 32!

Dave


----------



## JN_owensboro

I bought my 32" back in March at the $697 price, but I won't go into that now. As far as availability goes, here in Owensboro, KY, both of our local Wal-Marts seem to still have them.


Funny thing, though ... our stores have "Rollback" signs on the TVs, not clearance. So, maybe they've just dropped the price???


----------



## oryan_dunn

Yeah, a Rollback is a dropped price and it is not considered a clearance item.


----------



## JaSiN26

I have a question about the sanyo hdtv's. Say I get the hdtv cables for xbox and hook it up to the tv right? Well when I play say halo 2 which has hdtv 480p will it convert to that and look better then from a regular tv?


----------



## zhelder

Longtime lurker, first time poster here. I jumped into the world of HDTV yesterday by buying a refurbished HT30744 at Value City. They are selling the set for $399, and I opened a charge account to get another 15% off, the total with tax (in NJ) was about $360. I'm loving this set, and the price was unbeatable!

Just a few questions for the pros out there. I'm loving the set as is and can certainly be very happy with it as it is, but I do notice a bit of the pincushioning others have mentioned. I am very nervous about going into the service mode, but may do so to fix this problem. Can anyone post the values they adjusted and the settings for each (preferably default and revised settings) to fix the problems? Also, I understand the set converts all signals to 1080i. Just out of curiosity, can the upconversion be turned off in the service menus? Thanks for all the great information!


----------



## paulbehnke

Followup on the Sanyo 27745 (4:3 HD) in post 2141 above. Rigged a 7 element Yagi for OTA of FOX HD (Ch 30) and got a lock on several DT stations in the San Antonio area. FOX is beautiful. Baseball playoff on right now! Can't compare with TWC since the do not carry it. But tonight when some of the big Three have their HD programs on I can make some almost instant comparisons. If it were not for HBO,Discovery and INDHD I would drop TWC. One minor point that has surfaced is while one can dial(punch) the analog channels, to get a specific HD program you must select the didgital tunner and then cycle thru each one to see the oneyou want...realy no biggy


----------



## RawisJericho

I bought the Sanyo HT30744 from Wal-Mart a few months ago for $260. It was the store display however. Anyways, when I am watching the TV, I can see some very faint vertical bars going across the TV screen. Is this part of the pincushion problem?


*edit*


Here is an example of how it looks. Keep in mind the bars I painted on the TV picture below, actually blends in with the screen, but they are still noticeable. They do not cover up the picture at all. It just gets very annoying after time, and this is the best I can describe it. I hope someone knows what I'm talking about. If not, I'll try to explain it better.


----------



## fire1234

I just bought the this sanyo 32 inch tv. Yesterday, and i pluged the tv in and i have a green tint on my right hand side of the tv while the other side of the tv is normal. I was hoping that thier is something i can do to fix the problem. I really do not want to take it back since it weighs so much. I saw some post about the service menu but i am not that tv technical.


----------



## paulbehnke

If their are no offending speakers in the area I would turn the set on and off several times. This should degaus the tube. Wait a couple of min after the off and when you turn it on you should hear the BROINGGG of the degauss action.


----------



## reaver18

There's a walmart here that gets one in every week or so. They should have one right now. I was planning on waiting a month before I pick it up, but should I jump on it now?


----------



## brijenjas

If you have a Value City near you they are selling "refurbished" 30" models ,for $300.00.


----------



## fire1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paulbehnke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If their are no offending speakers in the area I would turn the set on and off several times. This should degaus the tube. Wait a couple of min after the off and when you turn it on you should hear the BROINGGG of the degauss action.



I just tried that and it didnt work. Thanks for the help. Anything else i can do, I prob will call tech support tomorrow since they are not open today. I was hoping someone on here had a similar problem. Any other suggestions?


----------



## tomcdman1

I just picked up the HT30744 today. The Value City store I bought it from had them mispriced and I got it for 229.00. Very sweet TV.


----------



## RawisJericho

I played a few video games last night with my TV and I didn't notice any of the vertical lines going through the screen. I did, however, notice that some of the stuff on the upper and bottom corners of the game screen is being cut off by the TV.


When I switch to Full, Normal, etc., it still cuts off things on the screen. How can I go about fixing this? I have all of the settings set up correctly on my Xbox.


----------



## houselog442

I have had my Sanyo HD 30" tv for a year and a half now and i am still happy with it. For a long time I used the Digital tuner it has to bring in OTA signals. Now i use the QAM tuner that is in it and i get a whole bunch of digital cable channels i dont pay for including the big 4 in HD.


The only problem I have had with it is that the glass screen on it has had some tiny cracks, even though i havent even touched it, probably from the weather. Anyone else have that problem? What would u use to clean off the screen chemical wise?


----------



## Saint_Charger

Hi guys, im a new owner of this TV, the HT37044 Model, I actually bought it for $180, yes as you can guess with out the manuals and the remote control. Lucky I have a One-For-All Universal Control, but i don't know the exact model from the official page and pictures has to be URC-6011 or 6012 or 6017.


the Question, i searched the topic and found 1nite procedure and sensibull codes for One forall, can I use this codes on my Control and HDTV set?


thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## hexydes

Hi all,


I spent the better part of 30 minutes trying to make sure this wasn't going to be a dupe, so I apologize in advance if I missed it. I just bought the Sanyo HT30744 from Value City for $299. I LOVE it, it is a great TV. Slight problem; the instant I turned it on, it had a purple tint all along the bottom of the monitor (like when a magnet is near a monitor, which there is not). Has anyone else run into this problem? Is this something that can be fixed (degaussing?!), or will I have to have it serviced/returned?


Thanks!


----------



## Shink

I sometimes get a little purple splotch in the lower left hand corner. Degaussing has fixed it every time, and I actually haven't had it for a couple months now.


----------



## smith288

Bought the HT30744 Sunday and worked great the first day but this refurbished unit now has a very annoying hum presumably from the power supply.


I lean the unit back slightly and it goes away then I slowly let it set on its own again and it didnt occur again but i know it will return just because I had to move it to plug the cables and it was back so I did it again and I eventually got it to stop humming for now.


Any idea what I can do to stop this all together?



Thanks!


----------



## Saint_Charger

Well the codes did work, but half way, I found a Sanyo Remot Control from a 20" Flat $:3 TV and did a RESET to default all the values from the TV. is there any way to navigate the MENU with a ONE-for-ALL control (URC-6012)?, or do I really need to buy a New Sanyo Remote Control, from Sanyo's Shop?


----------



## hexydes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shink* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I sometimes get a little purple splotch in the lower left hand corner. Degaussing has fixed it every time, and I actually haven't had it for a couple months now.



How do you degauss it? I didn't see an option to do that in the menu itself. I was wondering if that would do it; I saw a site online that said something about using a power drill with magnets on opposite sides, and then spinning it near the area that is discolored. Is that what you mean, or is there a less-involved method?


----------



## smith288




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smith288* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bought the HT30744 Sunday and worked great the first day but this refurbished unit now has a very annoying hum presumably from the power supply.
> 
> 
> I lean the unit back slightly and it goes away then I slowly let it set on its own again and it didnt occur again but i know it will return just because I had to move it to plug the cables and it was back so I did it again and I eventually got it to stop humming for now.
> 
> 
> Any idea what I can do to stop this all together?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Anyone know of a way to resolve this? Is it most likely the reason it was a refurb originally?


----------



## Shink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexydes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do you degauss it? I didn't see an option to do that in the menu itself. I was wondering if that would do it; I saw a site online that said something about using a power drill with magnets on opposite sides, and then spinning it near the area that is discolored. Is that what you mean, or is there a less-involved method?



The TV degausses itself periodically when it turns on. You don't have to do anything special to perform it. So you can turn it off and on a few times over a couple days and if it doesn't go away, you might need to return it.


----------



## hexydes

I'm pissed, because I don't want to return the TV, I really like it, and for $299, it was a steal. 3 other people went with me that day and bought the same model, and it works perfectly for them. Now they are out of stock (and not likely going to get a re-stock since it is discontinued, the reason it was so cheap in the first place), and I'll either have to return it, or send it to the repair shop (who knows how much they'll try to charge).


Not very happy with Sanyo's quality assurance at this point....


----------



## smith288




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexydes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I spent the better part of 30 minutes trying to make sure this wasn't going to be a dupe, so I apologize in advance if I missed it. I just bought the Sanyo HT30744 from Value City for $299. I LOVE it, it is a great TV. Slight problem; the instant I turned it on, it had a purple tint all along the bottom of the monitor (like when a magnet is near a monitor, which there is not). Has anyone else run into this problem? Is this something that can be fixed (degaussing?!), or will I have to have it serviced/returned?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I once put a magnet near a tv and fouled it up pretty well.


I had a friend who told me to take a strong magnet and from a VERY safe distance wave it in circles and slowly walk towards the tv but dont get to close, just enough to notice the discolored portion moving away.


He said if done correctly, will help move the problem area away from the viewable area.


I wouldnt recommend doing it but if its your last resort, go for it.


----------



## hexydes

Yeah, thanks....that may be all that I have left to try.


----------



## BOSTON-HD

I live in Boston, MA. but I'm orginally from NJ. I called a buddy of mine yesterday who lives in NJ & he went to the Paramus, NJ. store & purchased one for me.


I hope like hell I don't have an issue with this unit! I'll try it @ his house too see if there are any problems. It would be a drag to return this 5 hours from New England to New Jersey.


I'm keeping my fingers crossed BIGTIME! $320.00 (w/ tax) for a 30" WS HDTV with dual tuners, HDMI etc.? This is a HUGE score! I was going to purchase the newer 28" Sanyo from Walmart for $489.00...but now I'm hoping this refurb. is not going to give me any troubles. Hey...if it does, I can always get Sanyo to fix an issue considering we have 90 days.


I'm sorry to read about a few others that are having problems. Call Sanyo & see if it can be repaired. Sanyo's Service # is 870-633-5030


Good Luck!


Alex


----------



## buzzly

I have a feeling that these "refurb" are not really refurb. These TVs are supposedly sold exclusively at Walmart. I think these units became "refurb" when Sanyo jumped the gun and disabled the QAM feature early this year. Sanyo ended up fixing it with firmware upgrade or in-house repair.


By the time these units are "fixed," Walmart has already move on to the 27", 28" and 32" line. Hence, these refurbs got pushed to other retailers.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSTON-HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live in Boston, MA. but I'm orginally from NJ. I called a buddy of mine yesterday who lives in NJ & he went to the Paramus, NJ. store & purchased one for me.
> 
> 
> I hope like hell I don't have an issue with this unit! I'll try it @ his house too see if there are any problems. It would be a drag to return this 5 hours from New England to New Jersey.
> 
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed BIGTIME! $320.00 (w/ tax) for a 30" WS HDTV with dual tuners, HDMI etc.? This is a HUGE score! I was going to purchase the newer 28" Sanyo from Walmart for $489.00...but now I'm hoping this refurb. is not going to give me any troubles. Hey...if it does, I can always get Sanyo to fix an issue considering we have 90 days.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to read about a few others that are having problems. Call Sanyo & see if it can be repaired. Sanyo's Service # is 870-633-5030
> 
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> 
> Alex


----------



## BOSTON-HD

I have a feeling that these "refurb" are not really refurb. These TVs are supposedly sold exclusively at Walmart. I think these units became "refurb" when Sanyo jumped the gun and disabled the QAM feature early this year. Sanyo ended up fixing it with firmware upgrade or in-house repair.


By the time these units are "fixed," Walmart has already move on to the 27", 28" and 32" line. Hence, these refurbs got pushed to other retailers


Buzzly: This is my would be wonderful if that's the case. Many people on the www.************** boards have mentioned that their Sanyo HT30744 were in perfect exterior shape. No nicks, scratches or blemishes etc. This is a really good sign!


I'm leaving tomorrow @ 4:00AM for the 5 hours drive (one way) to pick this TV up. Also...I'm going to see if Value City has another in stock. My buddy in MA. wants one as well & if they have it & scoop another up. It seems like VC has a ton of these units & they also have a decent amount of stores.


Alex


----------



## JDKav

Hey, I'm a total noob so please forgive me for my questions...


First, my dad and I picked up the last 30 inch set at Value City for the $229 price. I'm not 100% totally sure, but it may be a refurbished unit as there are some small knicks on certain places of the cabinet but it isn't detracting at all. What is dissapoint however is the purple magnetic cloud in the lower right corner. At first, there was an amp in that corner when we switched it on so I quickly realized my error and moved it but it's still there. Either there is some small magical magnetic point somewhere on the stand or it's just stuck like this. If there is a self-degaussing option, it isn't working. Tonight is the first time I've found out about manually going into the service menu and calibrating it myself so I will go ahead and do that. If calibrating the TV doesn't fix the purple spot, how do you guys recommended fixing it before getting a professional? I read using another magnetic source and waving it over the problem spot... one of my speakers provides the same discoloration but doesn't fix the primary spot.


----------



## BOSTON-HD

JDKav: Look @ my post above. Call Sanyo & get the nearest repair dealer. I called even though I don't know if I have any issues & there are 2 dealers within 15 miles of me. It's still under warranty.


I'm sorry to read about a few others that are having problems. Call Sanyo & see if it can be repaired. Sanyo's Service # is 870-633-5030


Good Luck!


Alex


----------



## maverick215

Anyone happen to have the QAM firmware update for the HT30744

I've already got a cable that will handle the task, just need the software.

Thanks in advance


----------



## JDKav

I was self calibrating my set last night and I have a couple questions since I can't understand but a few pages from the service manual... I apologize for my lack of knowledge.


- How do I rotate the image, if that's even possible? I need it rotated about 1-2 degrees counter-clockwise, unless there is some special vertical pincushion option.

- How do I get the edges of the image completely even? Is it even possible?

- I need some help on fixing 4:3 overscan. For instance, if I'm watching SportsCenter on 4:3 Normal mode, the "bottom line" should have plenty of gap around it to compensate for overscan. Vertical overscan is fine, but horizontal isn't, the sides are badly cut-off... the complete image looks like it's almost square.

- Is it possible to do an adequate color calibration without buying a calibration DVD?


----------



## BOSTON-HD

I haven't pick up my Sanyo HT30744 yet. It's at a buddy house of mine in New Jersey. Anyway...You should pick up a copy of Avia. It's fairly short money @ appx. $20.00 & easy to use. Once you're done, then you're all set!


Trying to do this by the naked eye is difficult, or I should say.....for me it is. You got a decent HDTV for a great deal! Spend a few more & make it as perfect as it can be.


Alex


----------



## DaGamePimp

Has anybody purchased the 28" Widescreen model , impressions ?


--- Looking for an inexpensive Widescreen HDTV for my 9yr. old son (for X-mas) to play his Xbox 360 on and the Sanyo sounds like it might be a better choice than the Insignia from BB .


--- Thanks ,

---- Jason


----------



## JDKav

It is a great TV except for a couple things I've noticed...


First, why is there only 1 audio input for the two component channels? That doesn't even make any sense to me and is very important since I'm going to hook up multiple gaming systems to it.


Second... I still have that damn purple magnetic spot in the lower right corner... unless a technician will do it for a cheap price (what is an average price?) , I still haven't found a decent solution.


----------



## kevbeck122

I think component two shares its audio connections with composite two.


----------



## bartio1975

I too got in the 299-10% deal at Valuecity. I have a RCA OTA antenna with amplifier hooked to the digita antenna input. I get about 3 HD channels in 1080i format which is clear.

My Comcast Digital box is hooked to the UHf/VHF/CATV input on the TV. The problem is that the analog channels are a bit grainy. JDKav & others mention about Service Menu., calibration, Avea CD..? I have no idea what those mean or how to get to it. Please enlighten me.


Thanks.


----------



## Shink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bartio1975* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I too got in the 299-10% deal at Valuecity. I have a RCA OTA antenna with amplifier hooked to the digita antenna input. I get about 3 HD channels in 1080i format which is clear.
> 
> My Comcast Digital box is hooked to the UHf/VHF/CATV input on the TV. The problem is that the analog channels are a bit grainy. JDKav & others mention about Service Menu., calibration, Avea CD..? I have no idea what those mean or how to get to it. Please enlighten me.
> 
> 
> Thanks.




Read through the thread - all your answers lie within.


----------



## teamme

"How do I rotate the image, if that's even possible? I need it rotated about 1-2 degrees counter-clockwise, unless there is some special vertical pincushion option."


Sounds like you have the tilt issue that occurs regularly on this TV. Go back through the threads and you may find some info...I seem to remember people saying that a Sanyo technician might be able to come to your home to fix it. Don't quote me on that though......


----------



## teamme

HD signals and dvd signals look wonderful on this TV. Unfortunately, analog cable looks like garbage. I also still have analog cable and my image is average at best. The TV upconverts everything to 1080i, and the upconversion of a crummy signal such as standard cable ends up looking grainy, pixelated and/or washed out. Since analog cable looks so crummy anyway, I've just learned to live with it.....digital cable will be the standard in just a couple of years, so consider it a little bit of sacrifice now for a bigger benefit over the years....


----------



## arnando2002

I got the 30 inch model today from Value City for 239.99 (It's the display model.) Unfortunatley I must be doing something wrong. I didn't get a remote with it (they lost it at the store) and so I bought a RCA RCR311S Universal Remote, and have entered all the codes that are included. Yet I can't get the remote to do anything more than Channel Up/Down, Volume Up/Down, and On/Off, so therefore I can't get into the menu screen or anything to adjust anything. Does anyone know of a working universal remote/code combination I could use? I really don't care about not having the PiP. One other thing, I have my Xbox hooked up to it, and have turned the settings to turn 480p, 720p, and 1080i on, yet it does not change anything with regards to the way it looks on the TV. Anyone with a successful connection to their Xbox that does not have two large black bars on the left and right side of the screen, please inform me the correct settings. Thank you.


----------



## BOSTON-HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arnando2002* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got the 30 inch model today from Value City for 239.99 (It's the display model.) Unfortunatley I must be doing something wrong. I didn't get a remote with it (they lost it at the store) and so I bought a RCA RCR311S Universal Remote, and have entered all the codes that are included. Yet I can't get the remote to do anything more than Channel Up/Down, Volume Up/Down, and On/Off, so therefore I can't get into the menu screen or anything to adjust anything. Does anyone know of a working universal remote/code combination I could use? I really don't care about not having the PiP. One other thing, I have my Xbox hooked up to it, and have turned the settings to turn 480p, 720p, and 1080i on, yet it does not change anything with regards to the way it looks on the TV. Anyone with a successful connection to their Xbox that does not have two large black bars on the left and right side of the screen, please inform me the correct settings. Thank you.



Ok....Here's the link for Sanyo's remotes you can buy online.

http://www.sanyo.com/entertainment/remotes/ 


Return the other universal remote you've purchased. I assume you purchased a Sanyo HDTV..Correct? Anyway....In regards to your XBOX question(s)....Sanyo HDTV upconverts to 1080i. So...If your XBOX game is 720p it will upconvert to 1080i. Are you using component cables?


Can't help you with the adjustments @ all. My friend is holding my Sanyo 30" WS in NJ. I live in Mass. I'm headin' down Saturday morning to pick it up.


----------



## Saint_Charger




> Quote:
> *1nite*
> 
> 
> After lots of google seaches, I found the following procedure that works for several models of the One For All brand.
> 
> 
> BTW, the discrete code for COMP2 is 252
> 
> 
> Programming advanced codes into a URC-8811 or 6131
> 
> 1. Press the device key you wish to program (e.g. DVD)
> 
> 2. Press and hold SET (wait for two blinks of the LED)
> 
> 3. Enter 9-9-4 (wait for two blinks)
> 
> 4. Press SET again (don't hold it down)
> 
> 5. Enter the 3 digit advanced code
> 
> 6. Press a button to assign the code to (any button will do)





> Quote:
> *sensibull*
> 
> 
> Here are some other discrete codes (note the one for the Service Menu, for those who want to tweak). AFAIK, all require a One For All remote. Follow the procedure outlined above in 1nite's post:
> 
> 
> 
> 000 speaker toggle
> 
> 002 puts "R32 B26" on the screen. MENU cancels.
> 
> 036 direct to the V-guide menu
> 
> 052 Info
> 
> 053 8
> 
> 054 Volume +
> 
> 055 Channel +
> 
> 056 Sleep
> 
> 057 9
> 
> 058 Volume -
> 
> 059 Channel -
> 
> 060 Sharpness Cycle
> 
> 061 Color Cycle
> 
> 062 Bass
> 
> 063 Contrast Cycle
> 
> 065 Tint Cycle
> 
> 066 Treble
> 
> 067 Brightness Cycle
> 
> 104 analog-digital tuner toggle
> *106 PixShape (zoom)*
> 
> 107 EXIT
> 
> 116 surround toggle
> 
> 119 Power toggle
> 
> 120 Enter
> 
> 121 Caption
> 
> 122 Menu
> 
> 123 Input cycle
> 
> 126 Crude Info
> *129 Service Menu*
> 
> 130 seems to be a refresh command
> 
> 173 Reset?
> 
> 177 Clear?
> 
> 179 Self Test
> 
> 180 4
> 
> 181 0
> 
> 182 6
> 
> 183 2
> 
> 184 5
> 
> 185 1
> 
> 186 7
> 
> 187 3
> 
> 189 Volume Max/Min/Normal cycle
> 
> 191 puts "P" on the screen
> 
> 193 puts "A" on the screen
> 
> 194 Scan velocity Hi.Lff cycle?
> 
> 230 Freeze
> *233 PAP (Picture and Picture) Swap*
> *235 PAP*
> 
> 245 Mute
> 
> 247 Stereo/Mono/SAP cycle
> *252 Component2 Input*
> *253 Color enhancer Normal/Warm/Cool cycle*
> 
> 254 Black screen, only seems to be recoverable with EFC 002 then MENU



This will only work on a One-For-All Universal Control, but you can't Navigate the Menu, the one's in BOLD are the most importante ones especially the pixshape(zoom) because using this will enable the toogle between 1.33:1, 1.78:1, 2.11:1 2.35:1 sorry dont remember the exact numbers of the Aspect Ratio's


what i did was call customer service at Sanyo and they send me a Original Remote Control for FREE, it will get in 7 working days all from New England to California.


good luck arnando2002


----------



## bartio1975




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teamme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HD signals and dvd signals look wonderful on this TV. Unfortunately, analog cable looks like garbage. I also still have analog cable and my image is average at best. The TV upconverts everything to 1080i, and the upconversion of a crummy signal such as standard cable ends up looking grainy, pixelated and/or washed out. Since analog cable looks so crummy anyway, I've just learned to live with it.....digital cable will be the standard in just a couple of years, so consider it a little bit of sacrifice now for a bigger benefit over the years....



teammme: I have digital cable, but not the HD service. The feed coming from the digital cable box into the tv is grainy. i can remove some of the grainy pic by reducing the contrast. Any one else have grainy pic?


----------



## rossel21

I purchased one of these, but I have a slight problem. When I go to the input screens there are like red and blue dots going across one area in about a 5 inch pattern. They are very small and only in some areas, but they is a line of them ...they appear across the screen and work their way up, not the same place everytime. They also seem to show up on my analog cable. Is there anyway to correct this?


Please help.


Thank you


----------



## RawisJericho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RawisJericho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I bought the Sanyo HT30744 from Wal-Mart a few months ago for $260. It was the store display however. Anyways, when I am watching the TV, I can see some very faint vertical bars going across the TV screen. Is this part of the pincushion problem?
> 
> 
> *edit*
> 
> 
> Here is an example of how it looks. Keep in mind the bars I painted on the TV picture below, actually blends in with the screen, but they are still noticeable. They do not cover up the picture at all. It just gets very annoying after time, and this is the best I can describe it. I hope someone knows what I'm talking about. If not, I'll try to explain it better.




Anyone got an idea what the deal with the TV is? I have two days left to return it to the store, I'd like to try to fix it before I have to take it back.


----------



## buzzly

To narraw down the source of your problem, you may want to try different input sources - DVD, OTA signal, and cable input. Does this happen with digital sources (i.e. digital cable, DVD) or only happen with analog source (i.e. normal cable)?


Of course, if this happen with all type of input sources, then sent it back to Walmart ASAP.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RawisJericho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone got an idea what the deal with the TV is? I have two days left to return it to the store, I'd like to try to fix it before I have to take it back.


----------



## hexydes

Just to update my situation for anyone that happens upon this forum, I called Sanyo. They went through all the standard questions (is the TV by a speaker, have you tried un-plugging it), and then said I would have to take it to a shop. It is under warranty for 90 days, so I dropped it off this morning. 2-3 weeks wait time at the shop, but hopefully it will get it fixed. I will not be happy if I have to return it, because I really like the TV. In fact, if that 2-3 week estimate is accurate, it may be too late anyway.


----------



## sgirardot1

I just purchased the 28" Sanyo a week ago. Only one of four Walmarts in my area had one.( Walled Lake, MI) I performed a novice calibration using the service manual info from the 30" Sanyo found on this thread and all went well, except for the tilt issue I've had since day one. I decided to tackle this head on, remove the back cover and I figured I'd just wing it from there.... It could not have been easier. After a few minutes of poking around I noticed a cream colored rectangular card with a slotted clear adjustment knob on it.( See attachment) Tuned to Fox news and asked the wife to watch the information bar at the bottom while I adjusted this thing (Counter clockwise in my case) and there ya go, tilt issue resolved. As far as differences between this one and the 30" ( I had the 30" for 5 months last year)the remote and the software are the only changes. The remote is tv only and very thin. The new software has a little different appearance to it, but menu wise the structure looks the same to me. I have an OTA antenna( Radio shack bowtie) and dish network hooked up via S-Video cable. Both looked better to me after using the 30" service manual as a reference for adjusments.(both looked very good out of the box minus the geometry issues) The digital OTA tuner in this TV seems about the same to me as the one in the 30" and hooking up cable from my neighbors house gave me a whole bunch of SD cable channels and all of my local Hi Def. channels unscrambled. So the clear QAM works in my area at least. Anyways, I am pleased with this purchase and ready to stick out the Digital transition this time. Alot of the material we watch is still analog, but most of the primetime stuff on the networks is HD and makes it well worth it. Sports is awesome in HD as well and I look forward for today and tomorrow in terms of college and pro football. Thanks for reading, Scott.


----------



## gw20850

I got a HT27744 27" HDTV, I having geometry problem. The Service Manual posted here is working for HT30744, is that works for HT27744 as well?


Thanks.


----------



## sgirardot1

I suppose you could use it as a reference and compare your settings to the ones listed in the manual, but because your tv is 4:3 versus 16:9 for the 30" I would imagine the values for height, width and so forth will probably be different. The service manual for the 30" will at least give you a starting point to go from. Good luck!!


----------



## cutiger

Has anyone experienced sudden loss of sound on the 30" WS Sanyo? If I change the channel, the sound comes back. Thanks


----------



## zhelder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cutiger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone experienced sudden loss of sound on the 30" WS Sanyo? If I change the channel, the sound comes back. Thanks




Funny you mentioned this, I am having a similar problem. I just got a Scientific Atlanta 8300 cable box this morning (Cablevision) and I bought an HDMI cable. Occasionally when I change channels through the cable box, the set displays NO SIGNAL for about half a second and then the channel changes, but there is no audio. Cycling through the video inputs to get to HDMI again restores the sound. I have no problems with any of the other inputs. Any ideas?


----------



## cutiger

I have Charter cable running through component cables. It seems to be getting worse.......


----------



## JDKav

I just put my Comcast line in through my HT30 (I've been watching basic/standard cable before today) and finally the built in tuner caught all the digital channels, including OTA HD channels and even ESPNHD! Comparing the 720p signal (FOX HD) upconverted to 1080i (CBS HD), the upconverted signal is defintely softer than the source but it's nothing to complain about for me.


What do I want to complain/ask about is... how in the world am I supposed to correlate Comcast's actual digital/HD channel lineup to the TV's? The Sanyo really just made a mess with the channels and they seem to be all out of order. Is there anything that can be done about this?


----------



## troutguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sgirardot1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just purchased the 28" Sanyo a week ago. Only one of four Walmarts in my area had one.( Walled Lake, MI) I performed a novice calibration using the service manual info from the 30" Sanyo found on this thread and all went well, except for the tilt issue I've had since day one. I decided to tackle this head on, remove the back cover and I figured I'd just wing it from there.... It could not have been easier. After a few minutes of poking around I noticed a cream colored rectangular card with a slotted clear adjustment knob on it.



Ok, before people start taking their 30" set apart. The sets are different. There is no cream colored rectangular card on the back of the 30" set. I know, I took mine off to see. I did mess around with a couple of settings and tried to fix my tilt issue. It did not work. Several months ago I talked with a guy at Sanyo and he said that the only way to fix the tilt issue is to manually move/rotate the yolk (sp?).


If i were you I would not mess with the TV with the back cover off. It is very easy to get electricuted. I for one was very careful, but stupid at the same time.


If someone is able to fix the tilt issues, let us know what you did. Good luck.


Pete


----------



## Loto_Bak

since walmart is the only who carries this tv i suppose its ok to post price changes


canadian walmarts dropped the price to 649.99 CND

great deal at that price


----------



## NightowlKY

Is the service manual for the 30" set still on the web anywhere? The link early in this thread is now dead.


----------



## Loto_Bak

google is your friend... try it next time
http://hinome.net/images/sanyo.pdf (site posted with permission from sanyo)


----------



## Yus

Has anyone found out the source of the "wavey" look the component inputs have on some sets? Over the course of the six months I've owned the set the severity has varied (although interlaced PS2 games have always had it VERY bad). After getting a new component switch box it's looking worse now, although it has nothing to do with the box itself, since if I connect things to the set directly it's still wavey. It's very frustrating because I can't imagine it being hard to have decent component inputs on this set, when everything else (particularly HDMI/OTA HD) look fine.


----------



## Saint_Charger

well my PS2 looks great in S-Video, im buying this weekend a component cable for my PS2 is it worth it?


----------



## Yus

There aren't a whole lot of progressive PS2 games, but the ones that support it look quite a bit better.


----------



## tikyle

I have just one question: I use the QAM with Comcast to get free HD channels through the digital tuner. Do yo have to do a channel search everytime I power on my TV? Is there a way that it saves the channel info?


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tikyle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have just one question: I use the QAM with Comcast to get free HD channels through the digital tuner. Do yo have to do a channel search everytime I power on my TV? Is there a way that it saves the channel info?



The channel information stays in memory. The only thing you have to keep in mind is that you can't keep the OTA _and_ the cable scans in memory at the same time. It's kind of a pain that they only have one database. So if you want to switch between the two easily, you should by an external tuner or rent a cable box.


----------



## bhenley

tikyle - make sure you have something connected to BOTH coax inputs when you scan. Run the cable through a splitter to feed both analog and digital or connect rabbit ears to the analog so that a scan will yield at least one analog channel.


----------



## teamme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zhelder* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Funny you mentioned this, I am having a similar problem. I just got a Scientific Atlanta 8300 cable box this morning (Cablevision) and I bought an HDMI cable. Occasionally when I change channels through the cable box, the set displays NO SIGNAL for about half a second and then the channel changes, but there is no audio. Cycling through the video inputs to get to HDMI again restores the sound. I have no problems with any of the other inputs. Any ideas?



That's strange. The only time I've ever experienced the NO SIGNAL message is when OTA HD drops out.....


But I also have occasional glitches with my HDMI input. I use it for my DVD player, and it works fine, except when I want to change discs. For some reason, if I keep the HDMI input on screen, stop the DVD player and put in another disc, the sound goes away....to get the sound back I have to turn both the DVD player and the TV off and then back on again....it's always fine after that.


What I do now is I always change the channel before I change discs...this seems to work...not sure why, but as long as the sound doesn't die completely, I'm fine with it.


----------



## JDKav

Question about the QAM tuner... is it strange that I don't recieve any signal til 77 (initial channel and a plain SD channel) and can't go any higher than 107? I'm getting my local HD and ESPN, Music Choice and such and sure there are more out there.. would a re-scan help?


Also, is it possible to go to channels 100 and higher with the remote? As soon as you enter 2 digits, it registers and there is no 100+ button to my knowledge.


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JDKav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question about the QAM tuner... is it strange that I don't recieve any signal til 77 (initial channel and a plain SD channel) and can't go any higher than 107? I'm getting my local HD and ESPN, Music Choice and such and sure there are more out there.. would a re-scan help?
> 
> 
> Also, is it possible to go to channels 100 and higher with the remote? As soon as you enter 2 digits, it registers and there is no 100+ button to my knowledge.



It is possible to get higher than 107 (mine goes to 114 or so). It is dependent upon your cable provider. Remember, the TV reports the frequency # not the virtual channel number, so it doesn't correspond to the TV listings for your cable co.


for channels 100 & up press & hold 1 until it shows a 1-- then enter the other 2 digitis you want. good luck


----------



## JDKav

Because of the annoying purple spot in the one corner of my TV, I decided to put two small speakers up against the TV to quick fix the color. The speakers are still low enough not to obstruct view of the picture and fixes the purple spot... I'm eventually going to get it professionally fixed and calibrated... but I'm lazy. But is it doing any further damage at all?


----------



## Loto_Bak

you can fix it yourself like this
http://woil.ws/fixmonitor/ 

video example there as well


----------



## rossel21

Hopefully someone has figured this out. I am able to receive DTV channels over my cable, and I can receive my local channels in DTV over the air (OTA). However, I have the cable from the antenna and the regular cable hooked into an A/B switch then to the digital cable input on the TV. The problem is I can not keep both channels in the TV's "memory" after I do a digital scan, then switch the A/B box to B and do a channel scan (for local OTA channels) it erases the one the QAM tuner decoded and only sees the OTA digitals. Has anyone figured out a way to get both your local OTA HD channels and the ones coming through your cable with out having to rescan each time?


Thanks for the help


----------



## JDKav

I'm not sure if I'm understanding you right, but you should get a coaxial splitter. Put your main cable line in it, and 2 cables for the output that goes into both coaxial inputs on the back of the TV, and what other TVs you want it in. If that still doesn't work for your digital tuner, then you may need it repaired or return it. I can get the digital channels, HD and regular analog just fine and never had to rescan...


Man, I've been waiting to watch Conan on HD ever since he switched to it... he is at least 2.5 times funnier just for being in HD.


----------



## rossel21

I do not mean analog channels, I mean channels broadcasted in HD OTA(over the air) which are digital along with the other digital channels that my QAM tuner picks up. I get analog channels fine. I am strictly talking digital.


----------



## kevbeck122

The memory is only capable of holding one of the digital types. You have to rescan each time you switch from QAM to OTA and vice versa.


----------



## sctlenz

Hi


Have the 30" ht30744 and like everyhing about it but the lower left portion of the screen is lower than the right(banners dissappear as they move left). The top of the screen is perfect. Does anyone know if I can fix this in the service menu. I have tried adjusting the pincussion but it made no difference. The problem is present in all zooms and modes.


----------



## teamme

Hey Rossel,


Unfortunately, you do have to choose between QAM and OTA.....some areas get several of the HD channels through QAM, so it's not as big of a deal. My area doesn't have any HD channels through QAM (except for the "preview"HD promotional channel), so I generally stick with the OTA antenna....


I switch to QAM and do the annoying re-scan only when I want to get the odd sporting event from another time zone etc...


Hope that helps....


----------



## JDKav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sctlenz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> Have the 30" ht30744 and like everyhing about it but the lower left portion of the screen is lower than the right(banners dissappear as they move left). The top of the screen is perfect. Does anyone know if I can fix this in the service menu. I have tried adjusting the pincussion but it made no difference. The problem is present in all zooms and modes.



As far I've read through this thread, there is no option in the service menu to fix tilt issues. But if somebody out there knows, I too would appreciate the know-how. The one issue I'm really hating with this TV at the moment though is the compression on the sides, aka barrel-rolling... it's killing me most during baseball and football games.


Also, I find that the composite signal isn't totally clear at times, but nearly perfect other times... just a luck of the draw. For instance, I boot up The Fifth Element SB and even my DVD player's menu is fuzzy and detail is lost with some waviness... but after playing it for a few minutes, I pause the picture and it's absolutely still and perfect. Having my DVD player set off progressive scan makes the image clearer and sharper and just plain better. My PS2 is nearly the same way with waviness and softness. Just looking at the PS2 menu screen makes me sad. It dies down, but never to the point my DVD connection is. If this is the fault of the crappy connectors of the TV, can I take it apart and install better, 24k connectors? Or does this having nothing to do with the connectors?


----------



## Bink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JDKav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Snipped...
> 
> 
> Man, I've been waiting to watch Conan on HD ever since he switched to it... he is at least 2.5 times funnier just for being in HD.




So...


Conan in HD is now .00015 times as funny as Tom Snyder was???


----------



## fearthetuna

Bought the 30" widescreen from Walmart in Saskatoon, still 2 there as of yesterday. I dont experience any geometry issues except in normal mode which I will get around to trying to fix with the service manual. I do have a question, I have Bell Express VU 3100, box is from echostar, and I am trying to program the remote for it with the code provided in the manual. The basic functions seem to work but I cannot seem to get the page up and page down buttons to work within the guide. Anyone else find this and have you found another code that works?


Thanks


----------



## JDKav

As I already stated (and something a lot of people have experienced with the 30 inch set), I'm not getting the best picture quality through component. People have said it's the set's connectors... so if I replace them with better ones, should that help or is it something else entirely? I've been looking all over the net for replacement component connectors but to no avail...


----------



## TruMayhem

Hey im currently looking for a hdtv mainly for the new xbox 360 that comes out towards the end of november. This tv is currently $577 at walmart and im thinking about getting it. So is this worth getting or is anything better close to this price? Like I said I don't watch TV too much and I will be using the 360 as a dvd player as well. So any information or recommendations is welcome...


----------



## JDKav

Well, you saw it at Wal-Mart. If you liked the picture, get it unless you can find something cheaper.


----------



## kevbeck122

You're going to have to wait until the 360 comes out to really know how it'll look on this TV... or ask a Walmart worker to plug the display model they currently have into it (which they probably won't do). If it's like most HD sources coming through component, you'll get noise in the picture.


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevbeck122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You're going to have to wait until the 360 comes out to really know how it'll look on this TV... or ask a Walmart worker to plug the display model they currently have into it (which they probably won't do). If it's like most HD sources coming through component, you'll get noise in the picture.



The 360 [edit] may eventually have [edit/] an hdmi output, (this tv will accept it). HDMI is pure digital, and I currently have it hooked up to my HTPC (computer) via dvi to hdmi, and it is perfect as far as I can tell. By the way the components on the 32" are fine. I also have a myHD tuner card hooked up (via component), and there is no noise whatsoever on the components for me.


----------



## Yus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sterno3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 360 will have an hdmi output, (this tv will accept it). HDMI is pure digital, and I currently have it hooked up to my HTPC (computer) via dvi to hdmi, and it is perfect as far as I can tell. By the way the components on the 32" are fine. I also have a myHD tuner card hooked up (via component), and there is no noise whatsoever on the components for me.



That's incorrect. Xbox 360 supports composite, s-video, component, vga, and scart. It will *not* support DVI or HDMI, at least not on launch.


I don't have any problems with noise on the component on the HT30744, I have problems with waveyness, but how bad it is varies depends on the source and resolution.


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's incorrect. Xbox 360 supports composite, s-video, component, vga, and scart. It will *not* support DVI or HDMI, at least not on launch.
> 
> 
> I don't have any problems with noise on the component on the HT30744, I have problems with waveyness, but how bad it is varies depends on the source and resolution.



Yep...i was wrong...I am not a gamer, and had read some early specs...I was thinking of the new playstation 3 (it will have dual HDMI) ports.


It looks like there m_may_ eventually be hdmi for xbox, but at the time of release it won't...i will edit my original comments


----------



## KidPanama




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's incorrect. Xbox 360 supports composite, s-video, component, vga, and scart. It will *not* support DVI or HDMI, at least not on launch.
> 
> 
> I don't have any problems with noise on the component on the HT30744, I have problems with waveyness, but how bad it is varies depends on the source and resolution.




I too, am interested in seeing how the Sanyo behaves with the Xbox 360. There's no guarantee that it will behave as bad. The problem doesn't plague every game, so maybe the same will be true with the Xbox 360. I really do hope that M$ eventually releases some sort of proprietary HDMI cable. I don't see how the Xbox 360 would be incapable of supporting it. 3 more weeks to go!


----------



## BuddTX

Try Changing Cables.


I have had this happen with my Sanyo with either RCA or S-Video (I forget which, maybe both, it was a while back.)


Never a problem with my component cables.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RawisJericho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I bought the Sanyo HT30744 from Wal-Mart a few months ago for $260. It was the store display however. Anyways, when I am watching the TV, I can see some very faint vertical bars going across the TV screen. Is this part of the pincushion problem?
> 
> 
> *edit*
> 
> 
> Here is an example of how it looks. Keep in mind the bars I painted on the TV picture below, actually blends in with the screen, but they are still noticeable. They do not cover up the picture at all. It just gets very annoying after time, and this is the best I can describe it. I hope someone knows what I'm talking about. If not, I'll try to explain it better.


----------



## rawdog805

can someone help me out here??? I am having issues with playing my Xbox in 720p on this television... It displays a blank screen and at first it seems as if its going to show on the screen but it doesnt... It does play sound, and it plays in 480p, also it has played in 720p before, I played one or two games in 720p now all of a sudden its not working anymore...


It shows HD broadcasts in 720p... But for some reason its not showing my games in 720p...


HELP.... Please..


OK here is an update... I know that its not my Xbox that has the problem because I connected it to my 43 inch Big screen HD ready TV and it played in 720p perfectly, each and every time I loaded it up... So it is definately a problem with the television... any help??


----------



## JDKav

Hmmm, well this should probably be in the gaming section but all I can think of is to make sure your XBOX has 720p and 1080i set in it's system menu... if they are on and you're still experiencing problems... well, sorry


----------



## rawdog805

ok well now I guess its not the Television because I just hooked up my HDTV box to the Sanyo and all setting work, 480p, 720p, and 1080i.... anyone know why that would be?? is the Xbox just not sending a strong enough signal to the television or what???


----------



## sf49ersnfl

720p xbox works just fine for me


----------



## Shink

rawdog,


I had a similar problem when my HTPC magically stopped working one day using HDMI. I was never able to fix it and finally gave up one day. Hope you have better luck than I did.


----------



## JDKav

Did you try switching between component inputs 2 and 3? Perhaps, somehow, the set switched 720p off for the component inputs. Also, are you seeing a "No Signal" message (probably not since the sound works)? See if a 1080i game works. The only one I can think of off the top of my head is Enter The Matrix, but there are couple others. It sounds more likely that it's your XBOX's problem, though.


----------



## rawdog805

yeah I think that its my xbox that is the problem, because I tried to play it in 720p again this morning when I got in from work after about 10hours and it played perfectly... played for about 2 hours and then turned the box off and tried again and it did not work again...


I think it's a problem with the video chip in the xbox or something in the xbox is getting overheated or just too hot to send a strong enough signal...


----------



## JDKav

Question.. is overscan when the set crops off parts of the picture because it runs off the screen... or is it the incoming video signal being cropped off to begin with? In 4:3 broadcasts, the vertical sides of my pictures have some horrible overscan on certain channels. The 4:3 image almost looks like a square too, instead of more of a rectangle. I'm talking nearly a quarter of a logo bug being cut off (example, you'd only see "AB" and half of the C is off the screen). However, I definitely did notice whenever I would stretch a 4:3 to full, I'd regain some picture on the sides... it's very strange and frustrating to me. As far as I can see in the service menu, you can fix overscan to fit the whole picture on the screen, but can't do anything about overscan in the feed. There is barely any overscan in widescreen mode, but whenever I have the picture fill the entire screen, a very slight stretch is noticeable, at least to me.


Is there anyway to fix in this overscan or is there nothing I can do about it?


----------



## Midvalley

Hey guys, just finished up reading through the thread, and I've noticed alot of the issues that have been mentioned on my own set (barrel-roll, wavy component inputs, red push). So, I'm starting to read up on calibration and the service menu in hopes of fixing it up as much as possible, since I can't locate an ISF calibrator in this general area.


I've been playing with DVE trying to get the color decoding up to scratch, and I've got it pretty close but not quite all the way there yet. As well, I've noticed a far amount of overscan on the right hand side, so greyscale/color and overscan are my next projects. My question pretains to the section about setting the greyscale in the service manual. In the instructions it gives you values for your color push and cutoff settings that are actually lower than the initial settings of the television, which has been known to ship in "torch mode". What I wondering is while it starts off telling you to connect a color-bar generator, it actually doesn't mention adjusting the settings anywhere in the instructions based on any sort of reading. Is there a possibility that the values given are recommended for a standard D6500 greyscale, or merely a starting point.


Since I'm still looking for a place to rent a colorimeter for a couple days, I'm just wondering if someone who has done this already could weigh in on the accuracy of the service guide settings. Thanks.


----------



## JDKav

Wow, I flipped it to Boston Legal last night and the red push was so harsh at times, it looked like regular analog. Also, the softness in 720p is really striking compared to 1080i. Because I've never watched a true 720p picture, is it pretty much identical to 1080i? Is there really that much of a difference? I've also noticed it's better to let my DVD player turn pro scan off because the set tends to over-convert it I would assume and the picture is even softer than a 720p signal.


----------



## yipikyer

I search this thread without luck. Do you know id the HT30744 is equipped with the broadcast flag? Doest it need it or since there is no firewire on it it's irrelevent?


thanks


----------



## ColorfulInColo

Just got the HT32744 last night and very pleased with the HD quality ota. However, as I saw in some other posts, the PQ on the SD DirecTv input is poorer than my previous SD RCA tv, which was very clear using just the RF output to the TV. I have tried both the RF and the composite, but not S-Video. Does anyone have experience with this problem who has found a cure? Could it be cables? And would the S-Video possibly help the problem?


----------



## teamme

Unfortunately, you're out of luck when it comes to Standard-def picture quality. There's a lot of great things about this TV, but like most HDTVs, great SD is not one of them. The TV upconverts everything to 1080i...which makes SD look awful.


So in the long run, you'll be way ahead. When the HD roll-out really begins in the next couple of years, all your channels will look amazing.


But until then, you'll have to enjoy your HD channels and DVDs (which look pretty good despite the upconversion) and clench your teeth through the SD viewing.


Sorry, and cheers,


----------



## ColorfulInColo

teamme - Thanks for the feedback! Not good news, but good to think of the future I suppose. Will upgrading to DirecTv HD box solve the problem with the SD broadcasts?


----------



## kevbeck122

SD looks fine on my set. HBO/Showtime look almost DVD quality on my 30 inch. Analog cable channels look bad as usual, and most of the other digital channels look somewhat bad because Time Warner compresses them so much (as does DirecTV). I haven't seen SD on DirecTV coming from their HD receiver so I don't know if it'll improve your picture or not. The first box I had from Time Warner tended to soften the picture making it look pretty bad, but my new one sharpens the picture making the higher bitrate channels (HBO.. showtime, etc.) look good. You'll probably notice a little better picture coming from the HD box.


----------



## davidki

I have had mine for a couple of months, the HD off air, is impecable, the HD off Charter Cable. not quite as good as off air,but better than regular cable.. the standard lower analog channels, it sucks and it's not the TV.. one thing you have to get use to is changin the Zoom, Regular and Letter box options as you change chanels and format. that makes a big difference.


Oh by the way, I have one of the Radio shack tuners that I have on my Non HDTV Sony and I have the receiver SVHS out going to the Sony input.. and that even looks better then the charter anaog sd channels.. ..


Thats my story!


----------



## ColorfulInColo

Follow-up on #2243 above. Turns out the 32" was too big for the space we had for it, so we replaced it with the 27" model. When I unpacked it, I discovered it was not the 27744 I had expected but a 27745, which seems the same except for the HDMI connection and a cheaper remote. Otherwise, the set seems great, and the picture is awesome.


Two questions: 1) Has anyone had experience with this model, and am I overlooking some other differences other than the HDMI and remote? and 2) Has Wal Mart ever sold the 27744? If so, I will take begin searching.


Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## davidki

Well, I'm still very happy with my 32744 but we were watching Kelly and Reagis the other morning, Kelly was wearing a white blouse, and here was a big green shade on the right side of the screen about halfway up.. so, I called Sanyo tech support who at first had to make sure I didn't have any speakers sitting on or close to the TV.. got all that out of the way and then the gals said. Well, there is a known problem with the tube, the company knows about it and by the way, is it on the right side of the TV about midway up.. I said thats it.. seems like it is "Hot Spotting" yep, they know about it and it's generaly on bright whites..


The lady said I can take the tv back to Wallymart for an exchange (actualy in 90 days it's money back) and I can get anonther one and hope that one isn't worse.. Yea, just what I want to do, lugg around a 32" 200 lb tv to see if I can find one that is better..


Well last night it did not show up so much, since I purchased it wht the Amercian Express card.. I have 2 years warranty, so, I m just going to see if it gets worse or if it ust does not show up so much.. but thought i'd report the issue to you folks who have not seen it or have and to let you know... Sanyo Knows about it.


----------



## johnnyphive

I've had this TV for about a year now and i love it. What i'm trying to do now is get my computer hooked to it just to see how it looks.

1280 x 720 works but is a little fuzzy.

Every time i try and push it to 1920 x 1080, my screen freaks out and makes me feel like i have to puke. ( it flikers alot).


Anybody know how to get this to work? When i hit the info button on my TV, it says it is running at 1920 x 1080(60i) but i cant get it to stop flikering.


I am using a Leadtek GeForce 6800 LE with a DVI->HDMI Cable.


Please Help


----------



## kevbeck122

1080i generally doesn't work coming from a computer on this TV.


----------



## johnnyphive

After posting my original post, i did a search, and from what i understand, it has something to do with nVidia cards. Is this true? Has anybody gotten an ATI card to put out 1080i?


----------



## joshbpa

Hi all,


The Value City stores in my area just received a shipment of the *32 inch* Sayno hdtv. They are refurbished, but $329 is a good price....


One of the stores in my area will not put them on the floor until the day after Thanksgiving. The other store was willing to pull one out of the back room for me. So I picked one up on 20% off day on Sunday.


Great TV! Excellent picture quality. One of the channels (KDKA) has a slight audio lag. I'm guessing it's the signal since the other HD channels are fine. Would a better antenna help?


Also, is it possible to feed both the antenna channels and the cable channels into the digital tuner through some sort of switch? Just curious.


Thanks-


----------



## kevbeck122

Audio lag is on the channel's side.. a different antenna wouldn't help at all. There is no way to have both digital cable and antenna channels at the same time... you need to do a rescan each time you switch.


----------



## teamme

davidki,


Much respect for being able to come into a forum for tech-junkies and openly admit you were watching Regis and Kelly......at least it wasn't "The View".....


You might want to go back and look through the thread if you haven't already. "Weird green blobs" seem to be an ongoing problem with these sets. Sometimes it's only one part of the screen....other people say it's all over it...


My TV is fine so I can't help specifically, but again...take a day or two off work and go back through the 75 pages on this thread....you may find your answer.


----------



## Bugless

Is this in fact the HT32744? So far, the Black Friday ads I've seen online mention a "Sanyo 32-inch HDTV-ready" set. Did Sanyo ever make one without the tuner?


Wish there was a Value City closer to me than 75 miles. . . .


----------



## KidPanama

To those who are interested, I tested my Xbox 360 (briefly) with the Sanyo 30744. I've spoken with a few gamers here who complained about the interference you get when viewing 1080i, 720p, and even 480p using the component video inputs on the set. I'm happy to report, that based on playing two games (Perfect Dark Zero and Project Gotham racing 3), the issue isn't major when using the Xbox 360 on the set. I first set the dashboard to its native 720p mode, and then I tested the games. Upon bootup, there was some slight interference in the form of some faint squiggly lines, but they disappeared when playing PGR3 and Perfect Dark after a while. The graphics in both games are fantastic. Especially in PGR3, where it is photo realistic. Like I've stated before, I only played the games for a half-hour on the set, but the problem ranged from very minor to non-existent based on these two games. Your mileage may vary, but most of us can take comfort in knowing that we can still use the component video jacks on this set with a Xbox 360, while waiting for MS to release an HDMI cable. The set is still a great value, topping sets that cost twice as much in terms of PQ. I'll try to do my best to keep everyone updated.


----------



## KidPanama

Oh, and please keep clear of the 1080i mode on the Xbox 360 when using it with this set, as the Sanyo's picture is unstable at that resolution when used in conjunction with the Xbox 360. The picture flickers pretty badly. On the bright side, the sanyo did an admirable job of upconverting the Xbox 360's 720p games to 1080i.


----------



## JDKav

I would set the 360 to 1080i on the Sanyo, since its the native resolution. When I compared the system in 720p and 1080i, the upconverting and sampling of 720p just made the image soft, while 1080i looks a lot better.


----------



## KidPanama

JDKav,


Normally I would agree, but as you know, the aforementioned Sanyo acts up when receiving any 1080i images through its component video jacks. They suffer from horrid interference depending on the source. When I tried the 1080i mode on the Xbox 360 with the Sanyo, the picture had far too much interference and flicker. When I set it to 720p, it was a lot more stable. Surprisingly enough, I don't recall any difference in sharpness when I compared 720p to 1080i on the 360. I would say that if your Sanyo reacts fine to the 1080i output from the Xbox 360, use that. Otherwise, stick with 720p. Let the Sanyo do the conversion.


----------



## mcornell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bugless* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this in fact the HT32744? So far, the Black Friday ads I've seen online mention a "Sanyo 32-inch HDTV-ready" set. Did Sanyo ever make one without the tuner?
> 
> 
> Wish there was a Value City closer to me than 75 miles. . . .




This is the HT32744. I picked one up this morning. They had quite a few at my store, kept bringing them out of the back. Even if you can't get there in the next 90 minutes, the regular price is only a C-Note more than the black friday price.


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bugless* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did Sanyo ever make one without the tuner?



yes, they did. It was a while back, though. I think we carried it from april of 03-04. The model number is DS32830H and the owners manual can be found here:
http://sanyoservice.com/pdf/images/DS32830H(OM).pdf 


This set did seem be very clear and have good color comparied to the other HD sets we had at the time. Unless you can get it for real cheap, there are probably better deals out there now.


----------



## mskeezer

Hey all. I'm really thinking about getting either the 28" or the 32". Now that the 32" is at Value City for only $300, I'm leaning more towards it. What I want to know is how is this thing when it comes to DVD's and over the air broadcasts? I don't think we'll be getting HD cable anytime soon, nor are we getting an X Box 360. Just DVD's and regular TV. As much as I like reading through threads, 46 pages is just too much to look through. Thanks...


----------



## mcornell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mskeezer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey all. I'm really thinking about getting either the 28" or the 32". Now that the 32" is at Value City for only $300, I'm leaning more towards it. What I want to know is how is this thing when it comes to DVD's and over the air broadcasts? I don't think we'll be getting HD cable anytime soon, nor are we getting an X Box 360. Just DVD's and regular TV. As much as I like reading through threads, 46 pages is just too much to look through. Thanks...



The Value City deal expired at 11 am Nov 25. It now runs about $100 more. Keep an eye out for another sale though.


Just be sure to turn down the contrast (at 100% OOTB) and soften the picture and SD broadcasts will look fine from about 8-10 feet. Up around 4-5 feet it may appear grainy.


Awaiting new cables for DVD player and HDMI cable box to do any hi def so no experience there yet.


----------



## zhelder

I called Sanyo a few days ago to ask about warranty repairs for my HT30744. There are a lot of minor little "quirks", nothing major: the barrel roll, picture occasionally goes out and I have to either stomp the floor or give the TV a gentle whack to get the picture back, HDMI audio sometimes goes out and inputs have to be rotated again to get the sound back, echoing of sound when stereo and TV volume are on at the same time, slightly tilted picture, and waviness on DVDs played on my home theater system (Philips) through the compnent inputs (Toshiba Tivo DVD recorder/player works fine though. ) They said they would send out someone to the house to fix the set. (Yippee!) The thing bothering me the most is the waviness when playing DVDs. Has anyone had warranty repair for similar items? Did the problems get fixed? Thanks for any information!


----------



## davidki

That is to funny Teamme... Be it so, we noiticed the next day, the green blob had disspeared (but we were not watching Kelly and Regis) so, I guess its just one of those un documented features that shows up from time to time.. I'll just have to keep an eye on it.. I was pleased with Sanyo's comment that Wally Mart will exchange the TV up to a year as it is a documented problem, so, if it gets worse I have options..


As for being from Toronto.. well, I was born in Chatham and my brother still lives in the Toronto area, he is the one that brought my attention to the Sanyo deal, he has purchased 2 of the 30" widescreen versions (which is not sold here in teh USA).


I now also looking at a 50" either DLP or PLasma HDTV for our new home we willl be moving to in January, we have a size limit, and 50" is max. I like the DLP option to change the bulb, but the Plasma sure is starting to get to a price that is attractive..


Dave



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teamme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> davidki,
> 
> 
> Much respect for being able to come into a forum for tech-junkies and openly admit you were watching Regis and Kelly......at least it wasn't "The View".....
> 
> 
> You might want to go back and look through the thread if you haven't already. "Weird green blobs" seem to be an ongoing problem with these sets. Sometimes it's only one part of the screen....other people say it's all over it...
> 
> 
> My TV is fine so I can't help specifically, but again...take a day or two off work and go back through the 75 pages on this thread....you may find your answer.


----------



## msanmiguel1989

Hi Guys:

This is my first post so please bear with me as I get up to speed on this...


I'm looking for a 30-inch, or 32-inch CRT HDTV with both HDMI and integrated digital tuner for under $800.00. My research showed that two TV's fit this bill: the SANYO HT30744 (WalMart) and the Phillips 32PT9100D (again WalMart). Now, WalMart has discontinued the HT30744 and now only has a 28-inch HDTV- way unacceptable for HDTV!


Do you know of anyone who still sells this model, or are my choices limited to the Phillips 32-inch model? I don't mind the 4:3 format, as the the with of the tube is the same as that of a 30-inch widescreen; I just end up with wider black bars top and bottom. Any other alternatives are most welcome.


Thanks,


Manny


----------



## mcornell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *msanmiguel1989* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Guys:
> 
> This is my first post so please bear with me as I get up to speed on this...
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a 30-inch, or 32-inch CRT HDTV with both HDMI and integrated digital tuner for under $800.00. My research showed that two TV's fit this bill: the SANYO HT30744 (WalMart) and the Phillips 32PT9100D (again WalMart). Now, WalMart has discontinued the HT30744 and now only has a 28-inch HDTV- way unacceptable for HDTV!
> 
> 
> Do you know of anyone who still sells this model, or are my choices limited to the Phillips 32-inch model? I don't mind the 4:3 format, as the the with of the tube is the same as that of a 30-inch widescreen; I just end up with wider black bars top and bottom. Any other alternatives are most welcome.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Manny



Walmart still should have the 32" model HT32744 (they did as of last Sunday in my area). If not, see if you have a Value City or Schottenstein's store in your area. They are carrying them, albeit refurbs. They also, apparently, sometimes carry the 30" model as well.


----------



## kevbeck122

Walmart also has the Philips 30PW9110D, which is comparable to the Sanyo HT30744. It doesn't have the interference problems that most of the 30" Sanyos do. It also has a black cabinet instead of a silver one. You might have to check around for it.. I've only seen it at the Super Walmarts. It costs around $650 if I remember correctly.


----------



## JDKav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KidPanama* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> JDKav,
> 
> 
> Normally I would agree, but as you know, the aforementioned Sanyo acts up when receiving any 1080i images through its component video jacks. They suffer from horrid interference depending on the source. When I tried the 1080i mode on the Xbox 360 with the Sanyo, the picture had far too much interference and flicker. When I set it to 720p, it was a lot more stable. Surprisingly enough, I don't recall any difference in sharpness when I compared 720p to 1080i on the 360. I would say that if your Sanyo reacts fine to the 1080i output from the Xbox 360, use that. Otherwise, stick with 720p. Let the Sanyo do the conversion.



Well, I know that the Sanyo's upconversion of 720p makes the image soft, while 1080i is fine (on broadcasts). I would say I get some very minor interference when in 1080i, it's almost impossible to notice during actual gameplay. I'm willing to accept that over the very visible softness I get when I switch my 360 to 720p. In fact, 480p looks sharper and better than 720p (at least in the Guide).


----------



## GCymbala

I've been reading this thred from back to front and I've made if back through page 41 (Post #1201).


Anyway, I've got a HT32744 on layaway, and I'm wondering if recent pruducts still have QAM disabled. Anybody have any experience with recently-purchased HT32744s still have QAM disabled?


Thanks,

Greg


----------



## sensibull

Any ever experienced picking up an HD channel over QAM and not get sound? I get all the major networks in HD with my basic Comcast cable, but just yesterday I lost sound on ABC (right before I wanted to watch Lost). I had switched out receivers the same day and it took me hours to figure out it was the TV... (I'm in CT, FWIW)


----------



## tikyle

Yes sensibull it's happened to me before (Comcast Basic in Atlanta). But I turned the channel and returned and the audio came back. It happens every once in a while but if I change to another channel and get sound and turn back usually the sound comes on. But as long as I stay on that channel, no sound.



To anybody who's tried the *XBox360* on the HT30744 does the 1080i interference happen? I have the old XBox and I put it on 1080i with no problems at all. Hardly any games support 1080i but I set the console to that and have had no problems with games running 720p and 480p.


----------



## imauafan

I've lost sound once with an OTA broadcast. I thought it was a problem at the station but when I flipped to a different channel and then back, the audio returned. Either it was a major coincidence or the tv had lost its sound. I'm fairly certain it was the tv.


----------



## sensibull

FWIW, my situation apparently had nothing to do with the TV, as someone in the HDTV forum in my area posted about not getting sound on ABC last night either.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Sometimes a slight problem in reception, like the picture pixelating, can cause an interruption in the digital stream. You receive then can loose the sync on the audio stream, but regain the video stream. Therefore, you have picture but no audio. When you change channels and back again, your receiver will resync to the audio stream. This obviously wont work if the station is having audio problems, but if you've had audio all along and then suddenly loose it, try changing the channel then back again to see if you get audio. I've got an lg 4200a and every once in a while this will happen to me, changing the channel clears it right up.


----------



## mcornell

So I've been enjoying the set, and finally got component, HDMI and upgraded to a SA8300HD cable box.


Picture looked horriffic at first, until I discovered that the cable signal was weak and removed the splitter and plugged directly into the cable box. Picture improvement was dramatic on analog cable. 100% improvement, and the picture is now better than my old JVC analog.


The HDMI works great, providing a better picture than component, however, there is a slight problem.


When the output format changes through HDMI, it drops the sound. So if I go from an analog channel like TLC running 480i, to a Music Choice channel running 480p or a HD channel running 1080i, the sound drops out. The only way to get the sound back is to turn the TV off and on again or flip through all of the inputs.


Only thing I can think of is to drive the sound through the cabling instead of HDMI. But I am struggling with understanding what might be causing the problem. I'm not sure if it's the cable box itself, or the TV that has the issue.


Any thoughts?


----------



## kevbeck122

^ Just set the 8300HD to output only 1080i. The scalar in the cable box works a lot better than the one in the TV, and you shouldn't have the sound problem anymore.


---


I just started noticing interference on the HDMI input.. and it seems to have gotten worse in the past week or so.. anyone else see this at all? I'm ready to just take this back to Walmart and get the Philips CRT they have... hopefully Sanyo doesn't tell me to get it repaired.. I don't want to wait for that.


----------



## Johnfish

Well I am sorry to sasy I have dumped my 32 inch set. I have only had it since march and the picture tube went on it already. Turned it on the other day and the picture had a blue cast and any static red images were smeared across the screen. This lasted about an hour and then went back to normal. It has been doinng this on and off and the yellow and blue spots everyone has commented on were getting worse so i tried to return it to walmart


Unfortunately walmart would not refund my money. They said I could exchange it for another TV and get the difference back in cash. As long as the set was at least 500 plus dollars. Unfortunately they have a very poor selection of TVs. They are either in the 100 to 300 range or 1000 and up. Not of their sets at any price impressed me. I was able to work a deal and was able to get a protable DVD 10.5 inch player and 450 cash back. I probably could have pushed it a little further but I was happy with the deal as i wanted that particular DVD player any way.


In any case I just got a bonus at work and was able to move up to a Sony 50a10 RP lcd set so I am a very happy camper.


John


----------



## Dplugs39

Just a quick note to all......We have had our 32" for about three months now, and are very happy with the TV.....We live about 55 miles away from the closest station, and receive five OTA stations......HD picture is perfect......I also have Direct TV running into #1 AV input, and with the 32" set , the picture is "real" good.......(No need for the HD receiver)......I have a DVD player running into #2 AV input, and it is also "excellent"..........BTW the antenna that I am using is the Channel Master CM3671 crossfire........By the luck of the draw, the set that we have , is a "good" one.........Cost was $577.00.......Dplugs39.......


----------



## BuddTX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johnfish* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I am sorry to sasy I have dumped my 32 inch set. I have only had it since march and the picture tube went on it already. Turned it on the other day and the picture had a blue cast and any static red images were smeared across the screen. This lasted about an hour and then went back to normal. It has been doinng this on and off and the yellow and blue spots everyone has commented on were getting worse so i tried to return it to walmart




Well, sorry about your TV. I too, was having, what appears to be the same problem, but I think I fixed it.


I have the 32 inch 4:3.


First, the problem. The picture seems to "loose focus". Maybe the RGB guns get out of focus. It is as if the picture was somehow "smeared" from right to left (looking at the TV).


It is not a cable or source problem, because it happens to all pictures, including internal (HD and SD directly from the Sanyo OTA Tuner). However, I did try moving my Component cables from Component 2 to Component 3, and that, (of course) did not help)


Turning it off and on, sometimes several times, seemed to fix the problem, but the "smearing, out of focus problem" would always come back.


I remember reading something about the AC power maybe causing some kind of problem, so I moved the power supply from a UPS, to a HT power strip from Radio Shack, and I STILL had the "smearing, out of focus problem".


So then, I tried plugging the TV power plug DIRECTLY into my wall socket, and for the last 4 days, or so, the problem had not re-appeared.


So, I am hoping, at least, that the problem has been solved..


As everything that I watch is on SD (except DVD's) I want to use this TV until:

-Dish Network switches to MPEG4

-Dish Network makes an affordable MPEG4 DVR for existing customers.


Then I will upgrade to a 50 (or greater) Plasma or LCD flat panel.


Has anyone else ever heard of a power supply causing distorting on the TV?


----------



## Johnfish

That is interesting Budd. I did have my unit plugged into a power strip. But I have a hard time believing that would cause the problem. Besides I would want protection for the set incase of line surges etc. My problem was intermitant and it gave me a good excuse to move up to the RPLCD







I think the set is an excellent buy and I hope yours continues to work well for you.


John


----------



## BuddTX

Yes, I find it hard to believe that this issue would be an AC power supply issue, but again, I watched tv for hours last night, and it was picture perfect!


I spent several hours here reading about power conditioners etc. It seems that there IS a difference.


Now what I DID NOT try, is pluging in the TV into the HT Radio Shack Surge Protector, but plug the protector DIRECTLY into the wall, as opposed to the UPS.


I was hit by lightening once, it destroyed all my components, and a laptop.


----------



## BuddTX

WOW, there is a lot of info here on AVS forums on UPS's , Line conditioners, Power Conditioners, AC Filtering, surge protectors, etc.


Some things I read (Please do research yourself, as I might have mis-understood some of what I read)


You should not use BOTH a UPS and a Surge protector


If you use a UPS make sure it is a true SINE WAVE UPS and not a digital Sine Wave.


SOME UPSs and Surge Protectors MAY limit or reduce total AC power that is available to the device.


Other people have noticed Audio or Video problems when using some UPSs or Surge Protectors.


----------



## Blain

Just got the 32" for 577 at WM, are the Qam tuners still disabled? My set was made in nov 05.

I only have analog cable

going to get a antenna now....


----------



## kevbeck122

Those of you who dealt with Walmart after the 90 days.. how did you go about getting something other than this TV (or any other TV for that matter)? I've been in a phone loop with Sanyo and Walmart the past two days getting nowhere. Sanyo's telling me to go to a couple repair shops around here, whom have no clue about this TV... and have rarely dealt with Sanyo TVs in the past few years, which means I'm out a TV for a month or so not even knowing if that's going to fix the problem (knowing how cheap/low quality most of the parts are in this TV). Walmart will only give me the choice of a equal or greater value TV... not even a store credit (even though they still have the money). I told them I don't like any of their TVs, so they went ahead and told me to go back and deal with Sanyo. My only thought is to bring it in so they're pressured to do something there.


----------



## davidki

I spoke with Sanyo over a concern I have with the tv (32" ) and they stated the same, up to 90 days, return via Walmart for your money back after 90 days, only exchange and that is what has allways been on their warranty policy s I guess you have some options... I"d just make sure that if you pick a new one, the unit has a full warranty..


I did not return mine, I'm taking a chance that it will be ok.. Good Luck.


----------



## bhenley

If you pick an exchange, you won't get a "full warranty" - just what was left of the original unit's one year. Actually, Sanyo can be a little generous on the 1 year. Mine started showing a blurred problem (could be what BuddTx called focus/smeared, not sure) that was intermittent. (Unit had always been on a UPS.) Power off/on would usually clear it up to display a normal image but one day it it wouldn't any longer. By then, it was 13-14 months after purchase. The Sanyo rep entered my serial number into their database as "replaceable" and I was able to take it back to WalMart. The replacement has some geometry issues I hadn't experienced before but since it is past my initial year warranty, it is better than where I was. My credit card adds a year warranty, but I'd have no HD while it is repaired so I stand pat.


----------



## sephiro499

Hey guys, brand new to the forum and brand new to this tv. I saw this thing in the BF flyer and for the price I thought it HAD to be a misprint. Later that week went to value city to pick one up for my dad, helped him set it up and realized I wanted one. Well now I have one and pretty much everything about it is great except for two issues..


When I'm using my xbox with xbmc, the text on the left is not as clear as the text on the right. Also when I put dead or alive into my xbox when they show white text on a black background the text on the left side is the correct white color while the text on the right side is a well, not as white.


Now I only notice this problem when I'm hooked up with componenet cables and to be honest I haven't tried the xbox with svideo (didn't want to, wanted the progressive scan). But when I have xbmc running the screen is screwed to the left. I've attached a picture I made in mspaint that illustrates the problem.


I've read about the service menu but I'm a little apprehensive about going into it. It seems really confusing and I don't want to make my situation worse. Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BuddTX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhenley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mine started showing a blurred problem (could be what BuddTx called focus/smeared, not sure) that was intermittent. (Unit had always been on a UPS.) Power off/on would usually clear it up to display a normal image but one day it it wouldn't any longer. By then, it was 13-14 months after purchase.



This was EXACTLY EXACTLY my problem, down to the number of months that I owned it! (Glad you solved your problem also!)


I had always powered the TV from a:


Wall AC Power---->UPS----->Surge Protector


The first 12 months or so, the TV worked fine, About 2-3 months ago or so, I had the intermittent problem of the tv "Smearing" (see above post by me for more details).


Bypassing the UPS and Surge Protector and plugging the TV directly into the Wall AC power FIXED the problem!


It has been over a week now, and the "smear" problem has not re-occured one time.


I am very happy that I do not have to lug a 200+ pound TV back to walmart, and then buy another one, and hook it up again, (all by myself, I might add!).


While not a 16x9 or a 50 incher, the PQ blows any other tv away, and it makes waiting to get a 50 inch plasma (most probably a commercial Panasonic) much easier.


AND, as I do not have a HD DVR (in MPG4) from Dish yet, almost all of my source video looks better in a 4x3 format (except DVD's or course).


It is kind of nice waiting, actually, as the PC computer rule seems to work for HT as well. If you wait, things get cheaper and better!


Also, my Pioneer VSX-1015 and my NEW Axiom Speakers seem to sound much better, when I power the Receiver directly from the AC outlet.


Yes, I know the danger, very well actually, as about a 1.5 years ago a lightening spike damaged all my HT equipment.


So now I have to find a Line conditioner or Surge Protector designed for HT/High amperage or whatever.


About UPSs - There are some threads here that say if you use a UPS, it needs to be a UPS that puts out a TRUE SINE WAVE, as opposed to a digital SINE wave.


I am not an expert here, search the forum for threads about this subject.


----------



## mcornell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sephiro499* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys, brand new to the forum and brand new to this tv. I saw this thing in the BF flyer and for the price I thought it HAD to be a misprint. Later that week went to value city to pick one up for my dad, helped him set it up and realized I wanted one. Well now I have one and pretty much everything about it is great except for two issues..
> 
> 
> When I'm using my xbox with xbmc, the text on the left is not as clear as the text on the right. Also when I put dead or alive into my xbox when they show white text on a black background the text on the left side is the correct white color while the text on the right side is a well, not as white.
> 
> 
> Now I only notice this problem when I'm hooked up with componenet cables and to be honest I haven't tried the xbox with svideo (didn't want to, wanted the progressive scan). But when I have xbmc running the screen is screwed to the left. I've attached a picture I made in mspaint that illustrates the problem.
> 
> 
> I've read about the service menu but I'm a little apprehensive about going into it. It seems really confusing and I don't want to make my situation worse. Any input would be greatly appreciated!



The service menu isn't so bad once you get used to it.


I will however warn you of a few steps to take once you make the plunge into it. I am using DVE to make my changes. And thus far have only made geometry.


First, make all of your inital adjustments using the RF input (the analog tuner). This appears to be the "master" area for adjustments.


The changes I had to make involved changing the amount of black shown on the right and left sides of the screen. On the right, the amount of black pushed out about 7%. Once I was able to increase that (I believe it was code 122 on the 32") I was able to properly align the overscan to about 3% using the instructions in the service manual.


I had a few pincushion adjustmenents, and the manual has a good description of how to fix it.


Then once that was complete, I went to my component inputs and began to make the same adjustments to overscan that I made to the RF input. I started with 480i using the codes from 1DC to 1E5 and then did 480p using codes from 1EF to 1F8.


I may next try to make similar changes to the Zoom and letterbox features for 480i and 480p. Once I am able to get a test pattern recorded on my DVR I will be able to push out 720p and 1080i to make similar adjustments there since I do not have an upconverting DVD player.


Just email Sanyo to get the manual. It looks intimidating at first, but just write down any setting you have before you tweak it, and read page 14-17. Page 17 will describe to you how to fix your angle issue.


My next step is to work on the color. It seems that the RF input is "torched" with the brightness, while the other inputs are much softer. So any adjustment I make to the RF input first with the brightness and contrast set to 50%. Then I'll need to make similar adjustments to the other inputs to compensate.


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcornell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The service menu isn't so bad once you get used to it.
> 
> First, make all of your inital adjustments using the RF input (the analog tuner). This appears to be the "master" area for adjustments.
> 
> 
> The changes I had to make involved changing the amount of black shown on the right and left sides of the screen. On the right, the amount of black pushed out about 7%. Once I was able to increase that (I believe it was code 122 on the 32") I was able to properly align the overscan to about 3% using the instructions in the service manual.
> 
> ...
> 
> Just email Sanyo to get the manual. It looks intimidating at first, but just write down any setting you have before you tweak it, and read page 14-17. Page 17 will describe to you how to fix your angle issue.
> 
> 
> My next step is to work on the color. It seems that the RF input is "torched" with the brightness, while the other inputs are much softer. So any adjustment I make to the RF input first with the brightness and contrast set to 50%. Then I'll need to make similar adjustments to the other inputs to compensate.



When you say the analog tuner appeared to be the "master", do you mean you found the analog tuner to be different from a NTSC signal on Video 1/2? I used H_Size (119) and H_Position (11E) to get a basic overscan pattern (on Video 1) centered and reaching the sides. Vert size & position were 116 & 117. I did have to change 122 for right side black on this unit where no changed had been needed on my previous one.


If you get HDNet, there is a 10 minute test pattern show you can record. It moves around in time but Tuesday at 3AM PST shows up tomorrow when I search the guide for "HDNET Test". It has an overscan pattern that I DVR'd and send at 480i, 720p, 1080i to tweak the digital blocks of adjustments (HDMI) or those settings on component inputs.


----------



## mcornell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhenley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When you say the analog tuner appeared to be the "master", do you mean you found the analog tuner to be different from a NTSC signal on Video 1/2? I used H_Size (119) and H_Position (11E) to get a basic overscan pattern (on Video 1) centered and reaching the sides. Vert size & position were 116 & 117. I did have to change 122 for right side black on this unit where no changed had been needed on my previous one.
> 
> 
> If you get HDNet, there is a 10 minute test pattern show you can record. It moves around in time but Tuesday at 3AM PST shows up tomorrow when I search the guide for "HDNET Test". It has an overscan pattern that I DVR'd and send at 480i, 720p, 1080i to tweak the digital blocks of adjustments (HDMI) or those settings on component inputs.



Not sure because I don't have anything hooked up to video 1.


How I discovered the RF being the "master" was when I did all of my tuning to component 2 and 3 and then turned over the the analog tuner, the screen was misaligned and bowed.


So I retuned with the analog tuner and then went back to make adjustments to component inputs.


I suspect that the RF tuner may be the same as Video 1/2, but I've not hooked up anything to try it out just yet.


----------



## fam

Hey guys i just picked up my sanyo 32" hdtv from value city for 299! Its refurbished but i scuffed it more getting it out of my car than what was originally on it so it works out! I love it.


----------



## BuddTX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuddTX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First, the problem. The picture seems to "loose focus". Maybe the RGB guns get out of focus. It is as if the picture was somehow "smeared" from right to left (looking at the TV).
> 
> 
> It is not a cable or source problem, because it happens to all pictures, including internal (HD and SD directly from the Sanyo OTA Tuner). However, I did try moving my Component cables from Component 2 to Component 3, and that, (of course) did not help)
> 
> 
> Turning it off and on, sometimes several times, seemed to fix the problem, but the "smearing, out of focus problem" would always come back.
> 
> 
> I remember reading something about the AC power maybe causing some kind of problem, so I moved the power supply from a UPS, to a HT power strip from Radio Shack, and I STILL had the "smearing, out of focus problem".
> 
> 
> So then, I tried plugging the TV power plug DIRECTLY into my wall socket, and for the last 4 days, or so, the problem had not re-appeared.
> 
> 
> So, I am hoping, at least, that the problem has been solved..



Well, After over a week of NO SMEARING, the problem came back, so maybe it was not a Power Supply issue. Maybe I did something else that caused the tv to "get fixed".


It happened, for the first time, last night, and I could NOT fix it by turning the tv on and off.


I tried unplugging it, making sure the power cables were not tangled, made sure that the component cables were not tangled, (I did run new speaker cable this weekend).


I finally fixed the problem (for who knows how long) by gently rocking the TV back and forth.


It seems that a minor jolt seems to "put it back IN WACK" (as opposed to out of wack!)


Well, we will see what happens!


----------



## bhenley

FWIW, my "focus/smear" never got better from a direct connection to power. I actually had to connect to a different wall jack w/ extension cord to avoid a UPS connection. Initially, I'd only see it happen once/week or so and Off/On would fix it. Slowly, it became more frequent until it didn't recover after many hours. But I didn't know about rocking and jolting at the time. It might be worth noting on paper to see if yours is starting to get more frequent.


----------



## BuddTX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhenley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It might be worth noting on paper to see if yours is starting to get more frequent.



For what it is worth, my Sanyo 32 inch tv has not had the "smear" problem anymore, after the last "wack" about a week or so ago.


I am not touching the TV, and hope it will stay "IN WACK" until I get my Plasma sometime in the Spring 2006!


----------



## ksoutheard

i have the 30in model and have a tivo hooked up to it with my ps2. i recently bought a terk tv5 antenna and was wandering how my new antenna should be connected to see if i can receive any hd channels in my area. do i need a splitter or how should my connections look in the back of my tv. thanx 4 any help


----------



## Shink

Run a coax cable (preferably RG6, but RG59 works as well) from the Terk antenna to the Digital Antenna input on your TV. That's it.


----------



## ksoutheard

what about the to tv/vcr thats attacted to the terk antenna?


----------



## ksoutheard

ok i dont think i can get any channels with the antenna...i live prolly 30 miles from the towers & live around moutains but i ran my cable tv cable to the digital input and got 38 digital music channels but no channels with video. is their anything else i can do to get them? thanx 4 all tha help


----------



## Dplugs39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ksoutheard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ok i dont think i can get any channels with the antenna...i live prolly 30 miles from the towers & live around moutains but i ran my cable tv cable to the digital input and got 38 digital music channels but no channels with video. is their anything else i can do to get them? thanx 4 all tha help



Ksoutheard.....You can get a passive 75 ohm splitter, then take the coax from your antenna then connect it to the splitter.....from the splitter take one lead to your tv analog input and the other tv digital input.......Do a channel dearch on the analog side then do a channel search on the digital tuner......I live about 55 miles away fron one city, and 75 miles away from a second city and I get both analog and digital from both cities......Dplugs39


----------



## ksoutheard

Dplugs39 what kinda antenna do you use?


thanx again


----------



## ksoutheard

Ksoutheard.....You can get a passive 75 ohm splitter, then take the coax from your antenna then connect it to the splitter.....from the splitter take one lead to your tv analog input and the other tv digital input.......Do a channel dearch on the analog side then do a channel search on the digital tuner......I live about 55 miles away fron one city, and 75 miles away from a second city and I get both analog and digital from both cities......Dplugs39



okay i just tried this and am still only recieving the digital audio channels. i not sure what else i can do


----------



## Slosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ksoutheard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> okay i just tried this and am still only recieving the digital audio channels. i not sure what else i can do



You have to go into the menu and switch your TV from the digital cable search to digital OTA if you're trying to get local HD/digital OTA signals. These Sanyos don't have separate memories for OTA/cable, unfortunately.


----------



## ksoutheard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slosh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You have to go into the menu and switch your TV from the digital cable search to digital OTA if you're trying to get local HD/digital OTA signals. These Sanyos don't have separate memories for OTA/cable, unfortunately.




ive never noticed in the menu where you can switch from digital cable search to digital OTA. i looked in the service mannual and didnt see anything about it either...im stumped


----------



## paulbehnke

On My Sanyo I can add to the list but they must be the same as what is in memory ( either OTA or Quam )


----------



## ksoutheard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paulbehnke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On My Sanyo I can add to the list but they must be the same as what is in memory ( either OTA or Quam )



what model sanyo do u have?


----------



## Dplugs39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ksoutheard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dplugs39 what kinda antenna do you use?
> 
> 
> thanx again



Ksouthereard...........I installed a Channel Master CM3671 (deep fringe) antenna late this past summer....I had not planned on getting the Sanyo HT32744, but the "old" TV crapped out on me........But with the new antenna running into a passive splitter and then to both inputs, things worked out REAL well........You can Google Channel Master and check out the antenna......dplugs39


----------



## paulbehnke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ksoutheard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what model sanyo do u have?



HT27745


----------



## laochen007

waitting!


----------



## ksoutheard

ok my cable company just went digital and i was wandering if i bought a cable box that they use and hooked it up to my tv would it recieve any hd ota channels?


----------



## kevbeck122

They might sent out local channels through the cable system, but you can't get OTA signals from a cable box.


----------



## neitzb

My set is 1 year old and I am having an issue with loosing the red out of my picture. It is more so on the right side of the screen and improves towards the left side. Heck, even the tint bar in the settings is not red. So I called the warranty line and they said to just rap on the back of it right above the inputs. Low and behold, it worked. It has happened 2 or 3 more times since. Apparently this is a known issue, so I am wondering if anyone else has experienced this. I am thinking of returning it under warranty, but if the problem will not get worse maybe I'll keep it since it's so heavy.


Has anyone else run into this? Thanks.


----------



## ksoutheard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neitzb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My set is 1 year old and I am having an issue with loosing the red out of my picture. It is more so on the right side of the screen and improves towards the left side. Heck, even the tint bar in the settings is not red. So I called the warranty line and they said to just rap on the back of it right above the inputs. Low and behold, it worked. It has happened 2 or 3 more times since. Apparently this is a known issue, so I am wondering if anyone else has experienced this. I am thinking of returning it under warranty, but if the problem will not get worse maybe I'll keep it since it's so heavy.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else run into this? Thanks.




I've had my set for over a year now also and havent had any troubles out of it


----------



## kevbeck122

I'd take it back if I were you. Sounds like something's going on with the red gun. Hitting the TV may work for awhile... but someday it might not anymore. I haven't had that specific problem, but I've had several others.. that apparently were also known issues (with no specific fix). I've had it for about 9 months.


----------



## williamcfrancis

I Bought the Sanyo HT-32744 Service Manual And Now im Posting it


Follow the url in the Text File i Would post i link directly but i cant until i make 5 posts


I might eventually take the link off because I dont want my ISP yelling at me

 

sanyo service menu url.txt 0.0390625k . file


----------



## uneverno

Hey neitzb,

I am having the exact same problem. Mine is 9 months old. Its been loosing the red about 2.5 months. I tried moving it away from the wall, plugging in a different outlet, using and not using a power strip. Waving a magnet around it, even wrapped it in foil to protect it from my electric ceiling heat. About a month ago, I read whacking mite help. It worked, I usually hit it in the front top. First week I had to hit it a couple of times, but the last couple of weeks it has not needed to be hit. But I occasionally whack it as I walk by just to make me feel better. I will decide late February to return for a new one. Don't really want another one, hope I can work a deal for something else.

I really like the TV, but will probably return it.


----------



## G4DYR

I have had my HT30744 just 2 months, bought from Value City for $299. Great buy but today the red gun stopped firing.

I called the Sanyo warranty help line and they said take it back to Wal-Mart and exchange it. The guy said they would not support re-furbished units bought from Value City.

Now guys where do I go for help ?


Thanks Roy


----------



## Shink

Sounds like you are going to be out of luck. What is Value City's return policy? You might be able to take it back there.


----------



## mggtiger

GIVING BACK: First in a series.


You folks have been unbelievably helpful with all your useful posts, so I'm going to "give back" with some contributions I hope you find helpful.


Bought my HT32744 in late Nov. 05. A kind person in Customer Service at Value City was nice enough to let me buy one for $299 in advance of the Thanksgiving sale, minus 15% for signing up for their credit card.


About a week ago, the picture went completely blank. High voltage is clearing working, because when I shut off the set, the familiar white retrace lines appear on the screen. If I leave the TV on, the picture returns after many hours, and keeps working unless the set is shut off. Just when I was facing having to lug this 140 lb. monster out of the basement and out to the local Sanyo repair shop, I remembered a post about curing picture problems by striking the TV cabinet directly above the input jacks.


Bingo! After two whacks, the picture came back on. I'd rather do a whack-on-the-back once in awhile, than lug this beast to the shop. On another occasion, I had to unplug and re-plug the HDMI connector to restore picture. This set clearly has issues at the input connector board area.


Again thanks for the informative posts.


----------



## mggtiger

Giving back: 2nd in a series.


If you have a choice of aspect ratios, I recommend the 32" 4:3 Sanyo over the 30" 16:9 Sanyo. But this reasoning applies to all brands, of course. And for some of you, this is way obvious, but for me, it took some thinking, so here goes anyway.


There is no denying, for me a least, that a 16:9 TV set has, at least for now, a sexier, more modern look than a 4:3 set. But you actually get a lot less value with the Sanyo 30" set, because you enjoy the same size 16:9 picture, but view a much smaller 4:3 picture. Here's a detailed discussion.


First off, as everyone knows, for some historical reason, when we talk about CRT set diagonal size, the actual picture size is smaller, by about an inch or less. The industry decided to drop that silliness when flat panels came out. The stated size of a flat panel display (LCD, plasma, etc.) is close to the actual image size. I'm going to ignore this difference in the discussion below, because I'm comparing apples-to-apples, namely, two TV sets which are both CRT.


Here's why I recommend 4:3: If you buy the 32" 4:3 set, you get a 32" picture when you watch standard broadcast. When you watch 16:9 HDTV, you get a 29.4" picture with black bars above and below.


When you buy the 30" 16:9 set, you get a 30" picture when you watch normal HDTV, but only a 24.5" picture when you watch a normal 4:3 broadcast, with black bars at the left and right sizes.


So, bottom line, with either set, you get about a 30" picture for 16:9 HDTV, but there is a dramatic difference in the displayed 4:3 images betweent the two sets, namely 32" vs. 24.5". Considering that most of us watch a great deal of 4:3 program material, that's a huge diffence. And it's going to be a long time before 4:3 programs become a relatively small part of the total.


Put another way, to display a 32" 4:3 image, a 16:9 set would have to measure 39"!


Also note that a some channels broadcast HDTV-quality renditions of 4:3 format shows. That results in a picture with black bars on all four sides. The HT32744 includes a "zoom" feature that causes such a 4:3 broadcast to fill the entire screen. Very nice!


If you wish to make comparisons with other screen sizes, here is the math:


If D is the diagnonal of a 4:3 screen, and d is the diagonal of the largest (letterboxed) 16:9 screen that fits inside it, d = .918D. E.g., 40" has a 36.72" widescreen inside. 36" has a 33" widescreen inside. Conversely, a 34" d widescreen would need a 37" 4:3 screen to enclose it. 40" 4:3 has 768 sq. in. area. 34" widescreen has 494 sq. in. area.


If d is the diagonal of a 16:9 screen, and D is the diagonal of the largest (letterboxed) 4:3 screen that fits inside it, D = .8172d . E.g. 34" widescreen holds a 28" 4:3 screen inside it.


4 : 3 : 5 W:H







4/3=1.33

D = diagonal

Width .80 * D; Height = .60 * D .

Area = D**2 * .48


16 : 9 : 18.36 W:H







16/9=1.77

d = diagonal

Width = .8715d; Height = .4903d

Area = d**2 * .42736


Identical diagonal:

4:3 Area is 112.3% of 16:9 .

16:9 Area is 89.04% of 4:3 .


Identical aspect ratio:

Area goes up by square of diagonal. So, for D>d:

Area ratio (A/a) = D**2 / d**2

=(D/d)**2 and A = (D/d)**2 * a.

Area increase = .48 (or .42736) * (D**2 - d**2) .

Per unit gain in D, absolute area gain rises, but relative % area gain declines.


E.g.:

36" 4:3 = W28.8" A622"

34" 16:9 = W29.63 (+.83") A494"

36" 16:9 = A553.8"

40" 4:3 = W32" (+3.2",+2.4") A768"


----------



## tjbecht

i have a ??? bout the 28inch widescreen sanyo i am getting it very soon and i already have my htpc built it has a ati 9600 card with th dongle my ??? is how is text reading (web surfing) on these tvs with htpcs please respond on this issue


----------



## Shink

mggtiger, nice summary - all of your information is alread available in the thread, but not a lot of people take the effort to look through it.


I doubt anyone is debating between these two televsions anymore - the 30" set is nearly impossible to find, and the 32" set is getting harder. I personally have the 30" set as it was $100 cheaper and it looks nicer. Based on the posts in this thread, it appears the 30" has less problems as well. The most common problem on the 30" set is barrell roll and it's a design flaw - but one that most can overlook. The 32" set seems to have many more problems with picture quality (especially colors). Small sample size caveats apply though as this thread is probably less than .1% of the owners of the set.


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tjbecht* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i have a ??? bout the 28inch widescreen sanyo i am getting it very soon and i already have my htpc built it has a ati 9600 card with th dongle my ??? is how is text reading (web surfing) on these tvs with htpcs please respond on this issue



i have the 32", and it is hooked up to a ati 9550 from dvi out of the card to hdmi on the TV. It is very clear and a decent size if I use 1280x720. I wouldn't use it as a primary computer/monitor combo, but it can get by in a pinch if you increase the font & text size.


You might be loosing a bit on the 28" though.


----------



## mggtiger

Giving back: third in a series.


For those of you who bought your Sanyo HDTV from Wal-mart, I recommend the extended warranty if you are going to keep the set. The many previous posts document pretty well that this is probably not going to be an ultra-reliable set.


I bought mine from Value City, as a refurb. The stated warranty is 90-days. For VC, you can either return the set within 90 days, or take it to a Sanyo service repair shop within 90 days. My local VC does not keep these in stock.


The Sanyo web site lists repair shops. However, half of the six I called do NOT do repair work on Sanyo HDTVs, for various reasons. Call ahead before taking your TV in. Also make sure they'll have someone there to help lug the monster in. One of the shops wouldn't help carry the TV in. One shop would help carry-in, but only by advance arrangement (I think it was to have a beefy son-in-law present).


Some posters have noted the wide availability of extended warranties in the secondary market. However, there seems to be a gotcha. Some, but not all of the web sites that resell Warrantech warranties, for example, state that if the original warranty is 90 days or less, then the extended warranty must be purchased in the first 30 days of ownership!


Of course, my TV started showing problems about 37 days into ownership. I want an in-home warranty, because of the sheer poundage of the set.


I think I am stuck. I have been unable to locate an extended warranty that I can buy for this TV, since it is now more than 30 days since I bought the set, but the set only comes with a 90 day warranty. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## mggtiger

Giving back: 4th in a series.


My 32" Sanyo HDTV produces a generally terrific picture on both HDTV and regular channels from my Comcast cable feed, but calibration was required. I have not tackled the service menu (but thanks to the previous poster for the URL of the service manual PDF!).


The 3 preset picture modes are super bright, and not my cuppa. Two of the three turn on surround sound; also not to my taste.


Using an AVIA disc, and the user-level adjustments only, I was able to get a far better picture in the MANUAL mode. Here are the results. I am reproducing them here for comparison with others, and for those folks without a calibration disc to try on their sets.


Unfortunately, there is a design boner (among several on this set): The adjustment graphics obscure much of the picture! Ick -- you Sanyo engineers, what were you thinking? Anyway, since Sanyo also does not provide an onscreen numeric calibration metric in user mode, I am supplying the settings as a percentage of how far the bar is set in each mode. (E.g., very little bar, just barely in from the left side, would be expressed as 10%.)


Color 20%

Tint 50%

Contrast (really, brightness) 40%

Brightness (really, black level) 50%

Sharpness 25%


Contrast, at least my my set, has relatively little effect. Most bright whites seem crushed, and there was little I could do about it. Optimal black level settings vary widely between channels and programs. 50% was a good compromise without fiddling constantly, but this set can produce nice blacks. I don't think the set will do "below black", but one can calibrate around that. The biggest surprise was Sharpness. Normally, you want as little "edge enhancement" (sharpness control) as possible. This Sanyo is one of those unusual sets which actually "smear" detail if Sharpness is set too low. In other words, on this set, "zero edge enhancement" seems to be at 25%, not 0%.


My set suffers from a greenish blotch vaguely just above the right center of the screen. Automatic degaussing doesn't help. But this is very rarely noticeable, so I'm not going to worry about it.


Convergence is good. Screen geometry suffers from a slight bend on the left side, with the left center pushed slightly toward the middle of the screen. Again, not noticeable with normal program material.


Oddly, with component inputs, I was able to see closed captions. With HDMI, no captions available, but better picture! (Anyone know why this is?)


When fed from component inputs, the Sanyo seemed to auto-adjust screen shape to match program material on some HD channels. Using the HDMI input, all HD channels have to have picture shape adjusted manually if the previous channel viewed was non-HD, and vice versa.


HD channels look sharp, but not quite as sharp in ultimate detail as some sets I've seen. I'm amazed at how good non-HD channels look on this set. The internal upconversion to 1080i seems flawless to my untrained eye. The set plays beautifully using the component outputs from our GameCube. (Available only on older GameCubes; order the required cable directly from Nintendo's web site). Also terrific pictures from our PS2 using regular composite video output.


A very nice feature is the INFO button, which shows the actual digital resolution of the input signal. On its DVI-D output, the Comcast HD box puts out 1080i on HD channels, and 480i on non-HD channels.


If this image quality were displayed on the $1800 34" Sony XBR widescreen I'd rather have, I'd demand it be fixed. But overall, I am quite satisfied with the PQ of this set, given what I paid at Value City.


I'd buy an HD set even if I got no HD channels, because there are no interlace lines to look at with the internal line-doubling from DVDs and non-HD channels. The improvement from this artifact alone is greater than that of HD in my opinion. Now that I've seen just how good old-fashioned NTSC signals can look, HD seems like only icing on the cake. I wonder what fraction of the population actually has eyesight good enough to see the HD difference!?


I think broadcasters are going to realize that NTSC-quality is "good enough", and for that reason, take advantage of a little known loophole. By transmitting lower resolution digital TV, broadcasters can put out three channels in the same bandwidth required for one HD channel, and the FCC will let them do it. I predict that we won't see very many true HD broadcast channels going forward, just many more digital channels of the same resolution we already had.


My thanks again to the many posters before me, and for repeating material that may appear in previous posts somewhere. Keep on sending those great posts!


----------



## mggtiger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shink* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> mggtiger, nice summary - all of your information is alread available in the thread, but not a lot of people take the effort to look through it.
> 
> 
> I doubt anyone is debating between these two televsions anymore - the 30" set is nearly impossible to find, and the 32" set is getting harder. I personally have the 30" set as it was $100 cheaper and it looks nicer. Based on the posts in this thread, it appears the 30" has less problems as well. The most common problem on the 30" set is barrell roll and it's a design flaw - but one that most can overlook. The 32" set seems to have many more problems with picture quality (especially colors). Small sample size caveats apply though as this thread is probably less than .1% of the owners of the set.



Sterno3, thanks for your comments. I wonder why the 32" set appears to have more problems (from this sample of owners). The service manuals make it clear that nearly all the electronics are identical between the sets.


I am interested in getting another set. If any of you see refurbs for sale at Value City or elsewhere, post immediately, please! -- most of the time, VC doesn't even put their circular on the web.


----------



## mggtiger

Giving back -- 5th in a series:


Some of you Sanyo HDTV owners may also be Comcast customers. Here's some info you may find useful. The Sanyo TVs (HT32744/30744/27744) have an HDMI input. If you rent the Comcast HD box (Motorola DCT6200/2005), among the many supplied outputs is dual link DVI-D.


Part of the trick is finding an HDMI - DVI-D cable that is also "dual link". Many of the available cables are single link or don't specify either way. DVI-D is capable of much more picture detail, if transmitted in dual link format.


I did not ask Comcast why their DVI-D output connector is dual link, when single-link in theory will supply sufficient bandwidth for 1080i, but I figured as long as I'm locating a cable, might as well buy a dual-link.


You can get a nice HDMI - DVI-D dual link cable from

http://www.cablesforless.com/index.a...OD&ProdID=2380 


Cheap, too, at only $15, and they shipped immediately. This outfit offers other cable variations as well.


Of course, you can spend arbitrarily large amounts of money for cables. I saw HDMI - DVI cables for hundreds of $.


For a very useful discussion and pictures of the various DVI types and connector pin configurations, see

www.datapro.net/techinfo/dvi_info.html ,


especially the picture towards the bottom of the page.


The picture result was noticably better with HDMI than with component inputs from my Comcast HD box, even, to my surprise, on non-digital channels. I recommend this upgrade for Comcast customers or people with DVD players with DVI-D outputs.


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mggtiger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Giving back: 2nd in a series.
> 
> 
> If you wish to make comparisons with other screen sizes, here is the math:



Or you could use a handy online calculator:

http://www.cavecreations.com/tv2


----------



## am_pcguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mggtiger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Giving back: 4th in a series.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> My set suffers from a greenish blotch vaguely just above the right center of the screen. Automatic degaussing doesn't help. But this is very rarely noticeable, so I'm not going to worry about it.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> My thanks again to the many posters before me, and for repeating material that may appear in previous posts somewhere. Keep on sending those great posts!



I have the same problem only the upper right corner turns Yellow on my set. It is like the brightness is blown. I can repeat the problem. If you have any content that contains a light, or bright area in the upper right corner. Nascar races worked really well for this all summer. Very annoying.


The only reason I haven't returned it is I have 1 year according to Wal-mart and I bought the thing boxed on closeout for $460. Kinda hard to replace at that price. I'm thinking about the Phillips 32" and hoping Wal-mart gets some new sets in soon.


----------



## yrly

My set (bought in mid June) lost its red little by little, turning it off would sometimes fix it for weeks at a time, lately that pretty much stopped working, however occasionally it would work for a long while.


Finally I called Sanyo and told them due to the time of year I had no way to transport it (actually I won't drive the two cars that I could take it in with during the winter), so they gave me a shop to call for warranty service. Low and behold they had no gripes about working on it under warranty. The repair guy shows up and does some testing.


First up the red gun is really still working. Turn the color off entirely and you'll get a perfect black and white picture. After playing around with it and hooking up a color bar generator he seemed to think this problem is either bad solder joints somewhere in the red drive or the color seperator sections. He tested various inputs including component and concluded that since it can't display the component in properly which is not processed through nearly as many stages as the other signals, this problem is in the latter stages and shouldn't be much problem to actually fix. He again seemed to think its bad solder joints, kind of like the problems that plagued the RCA tuners a few years back.


We decided to let him take it in Thursday and he said Sanyo told him it would be about 7-10 days to get whatever the required parts (if any) were for the repairs if needed so at best I'll have it back early next week. I'll keep everyone posted as to what the origin of the problem turns out to be.


----------



## acer

For some reason I have lost my ability to display 1080i with my 32incher. I know its completely my fault because I was messing with the service menu, but I restored all of the default values and I still get nothing when I try to display 1080i with my xbox 360. It still, however displays 720p just fine. It also displays 1080i pbs hd channel just fine.


Anybody have any ideas on what the problem might be?


*EDIT*


Just found out what my problem was. Somehow I changed #55 in the service menu(1080i horizontal frequency) to 3, but it should have been 2. Everything works fine now.


----------



## mj4261

this helped thanks


----------



## proudx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mggtiger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sterno3, thanks for your comments. I wonder why the 32" set appears to have more problems (from this sample of owners). The service manuals make it clear that nearly all the electronics are identical between the sets.
> 
> 
> I am interested in getting another set. If any of you see refurbs for sale at Value City or elsewhere, post immediately, please! -- most of the time, VC doesn't even put their circular on the web.



I agree please post finds. I am looking for a refurb from VC or anywhere for my bedroom tv.


thx,


----------



## mrebooks

I can't believe it, I READ THE WHOLE THING!!!!War n Peace, man conquers tv age, ha...Seriously, thanks to all for contributing to my decision to buy the 34" model Sanyo HDTV...I kind of backed into this set, first becoming interested in LCD's and becoming leery with the high price tags...But had started to learn some of the new glossary required...


Happened into a Walmart one night to price an mp3 player for a friend, when I was distracted by this Sanyo model's picture, and then features and then PRICE, $577, humm...Wrote the name and model down to google when I got home, only then to discover this was a Walmart exclusive...While doing this search, found this forum and the saga began...Even Jet was a pleasant diversion, well one or two posts that is...


I will be moving into a new apartment in two days, so will have the movers swing by Walmart to pick for delivery, with cox scheduled to install their service by Friday, so will post my results shortly...Assuming they get my broadband up and running, ha...


Thanks Again for all the participants input,


MrE Books


Humm, well didn't read the whole thing...Somehow stopped at page 39 and then posted to page 70 something...Oh well Value City???Too far away...Still pleased, just hope I stay pleased when installed...


----------



## yrly

I only hope the Sanyo proves reliable for you. IMHO the 30 incher was a great set while it worked properly. Had a very good picture was very nice to watch DVDs on. Then it turned green. Should have it back shortly and we'll see just how repairable they are.


To me it is a little bit of a worry, 6 months into it and it was off to the repair shop.


I've had a handful of TVs go, and usually it took a few years. Had a 13 inch MTC, power supply went, fixed under extended warranty (I think it came with a 5 year free extended warranty and was about 4 years old when it happened) still works though. RCA 13 incher, bit the dust twice with power supply problems, easy enough to fix but it went to Goodwill, maybe someone who has time for that can mess with it, TV was hardly ever used and not even very old, heck I'd have been as good off with another MTC. Both of those served as bedroom TVs. Had a 19 inch RCA with the infamous tuner solder joint problem, which I got them to reimburse me the cost of the repair, TV still works and is now a bedroom set.


The only other TV I've ever had go under the factory warranty was the most recent one prior to the Sanyo. I had a fancy 35 inch Zenith Inteq TV, got it around 1996 at some unheard of price (Think the list was around $2000, got it for about $600 new in box), trackball remote, all sorts of fancy features, could freeze frame the dual tuner picture in picture and even rewind it to a degree, excellent picture. Worked great then one day, retrace lines appeared and the picture went red. Repair man comes out, looks at it. Red gun drive went out of wack. The entire set was insanely complex on the inside, and almost entirely computerized (I've worked on TVs before and that was one complex set, looked like a computer motherboard with plug in cards for all the various functions). Dialed the red voltage back and viola, worked fine. Crapped out a year later, but was the power supply. Took forever to get parts from Zenith, but it fixed it. Still works. Gave it to my grandparents this year after getting this Sanyo.


I'm confident the repair shop will be able to fix this TV, locally they are probably one of the biggest and most adept places. The question is, will it last after they fix it? Sure I may get it fixed under warranty, but will it perform properly thereafter? That is my biggest concern. I got this TV at Wal-Mart for less than what Value City was charging, and am worried that if I try and argue it out with them or Sanyo should it go again that they are going to try and force me to take the 28 inch version because I paid so little for it to begin with.


Anyone here run into a similar scenario? Was Sanyo/Wal-Mart willing to be comparable with the specs of the TV? I bought a widescreen 30 inch TV and fully intend to keep things that way. On the phone Sanyo's intent clearly seemed that they wanted to try and fix it when I told them it would be a pain to transport, but perhaps it was because the service center is close as it is. They did not seem to have any real objections to doing it that way, and seemed to imply that whatever the problem was, that it was repairable (which would make sense considering working refurbs of them showed up, and who knows what the problem with those sets was).


Ah well, I'm getting curious now, gonna find out in the next day or two what the deal was.


----------



## sleepaholic

I have a HT30744 and using a SA 3250HD STB, via component cables.


Does anyone know if this TV will automatically switch the pic mode from 'normal' to 'full' when watching SD then HD material? Its a pain to manually switch pic modes everytime I change channels that have different signals coming in.


Thanks for any help you guys can provide.


----------



## kevbeck122

Picture mode on the TV should always be on full for that box. The box itself will display a 4:3 picture with sidebars. You might have to tell it to display "Normal 4:3" on the box.


----------



## KidPanama

Recently, I've noticed that the screen gets a green hue over it, from time to time. I believe many people have spoke on this, but no one has ever been able pinpoint why this occurs. Is it a technical issue with the set? Is the set that sensitive to surrounding magnetic fields? Or is it a simple degausing issue? I've had my HT30744 since May, and while it wasn't a perfect set by any means (see component video interference issue) it is/was a great set for the price, and produces a very pleasing picture. Other than the interference problem, I've never had a problem with this set at all. It worked as close to flawless as it could. Then, last Saturday, my significant other told me that the screen was green. Truning the set on and off didn't help much, so I unplugged the TV for a few minutes, and just like that the picture returned back to normal. I forgot about the problem, and didn't worry about it since I assumed that if it could be corrected that easily, it wasn't a big deal. Then the green discoloration became more frequent, but unplugging the set for a couple of minutes still works. So I'm really confused as to what could be causing this problem.




For what it's worth, I also noticed that if I wiggle the TV around, the discoloration sometimes goes away. I'm really confused, to say the least. I guess it's a great that I bought the $40 extended warranty huh? The only problem is that I bought the set and warranty from Walmart.com, since I live in NYC and there are no brick and mortar Walmarts here for a good 30 miles, so returning this set is really not an option. I'm going to see how long I can suck up this problem. If anyone has any idea what may be causing this problem, please feel free to share your advice. Thank you in advance.


----------



## sleepaholic

Thanks for the tip, but I tried that, and it didn't make a difference.


Does anyone else have any ideas? Maybe I have a defective box? TV?


So does everyone's TV autoswitch their pic mode with different signals or do you have to do it manually?


Need to know before I start exchanging stuff out.


----------



## mcornell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevbeck122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Picture mode on the TV should always be on full for that box. The box itself will display a 4:3 picture with sidebars. You might have to tell it to display "Normal 4:3" on the box.



That works for using the ATSC tuner, but if you're coming in via Component the TV doesn't swap Aspect Ratio depending upon the source.


So what happens is you get a funky stretched picture unless you hit the shape button to change it to Letterbox.


The alternative is to tell the cable box only to output 480i which will produce a digital picture with grey bars at top and bottom that will prevent you from having to hit the shape button...but kinda defeats the purpose doesn't it?


I searched through the Service manual, and perhaps it's due to not understanding all of the codes (would love to find a dictionary for them) but I didn't see anything that said like Default shape for 1080i or 720p or anything like that.


----------



## DarkKodiaK

i bought the 30744 just before christmas, barely used the thing.... then all of a sudden a day ago, the damn tv wouldnt turn on.


the problem sounded nearly identicle to my dad's phillips flatscreen 27" non hd, and it was a 3 second fix job.


not a single walmart in the toronto area had another tv so i could swap them, phoned sanyo's customer service and got the run around, called local authorized sanyo repair shops and none of the ones i got through to even wanted to touch the unit. One of them flat out refused to even take it in to look at it.


nice huh?


oh well, i returned the unit to walmart, and picked up the samsung txp3064w instead.


----------



## Leto2

I was told by a walmart CSR that they're deleting the HT32744 from their inventory, probably replacing it with a newer model... Anyone hear anything about this?


Thanks!


----------



## oryan_dunn

Its possible. That model is 2 years old now. New models usually show up in May or June


----------



## kevbeck122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcornell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That works for using the ATSC tuner, but if you're coming in via Component the TV doesn't swap Aspect Ratio depending upon the source.
> 
> 
> So what happens is you get a funky stretched picture unless you hit the shape button to change it to Letterbox.
> 
> 
> The alternative is to tell the cable box only to output 480i which will produce a digital picture with grey bars at top and bottom that will prevent you from having to hit the shape button...but kinda defeats the purpose doesn't it?
> 
> 
> I searched through the Service manual, and perhaps it's due to not understanding all of the codes (would love to find a dictionary for them) but I didn't see anything that said like Default shape for 1080i or 720p or anything like that.



Leave the TV shape at full, and the box will shape everything the way it's supposed to be. Press the bypass button on the remote for the box and you'll be able to change the shape of the picture (stretch 4:3, zoom 4:3 or normal 4:3). I had the same box.. left the TV at full and never touched the TV's shape again. Of course your box might have the other operating system (I had Pioneer Passport... the other is Scientific Atlanta's version), which I'm assuming would be the same for picture modes, but I could be wrong.


----------



## DanOK

I got this tv today and have got the picture looking pretty good. I am having one geometry issue I haven't been able to correct via the service menu. The bottom half of the screen is fine (after some pinamp tweaks), but the top half of the picture seems to bow down (upper left and right corners are higher than the middle.


Anyone know which service menu entry will adjust this?


----------



## Leto2

I've got that same geometry problem, but it's not too bad. I haven't delved into the service menu yet, just went through an AVIA DVD to set the major picture controls. When I've got some more time I plan on going through the servic menu to try and tweak a few little geometry quirks.


My main problem was that there was severe discoloration on the left side and lower right corner as soon as I turned on the set in my room. Like you'd get from unshielded speakers too close. But my speakers are all shielded and more than far enough away, except my center speaker which doesn't seem to affect it at all. No amount of turning the TV off/on seemed to make any difference. Even waited over an hour with it unplugged between turning it off and on to make sure any degaussing timer had expired. I couldn't find anything I could use to degauss the set, until I realized I could use the degausser in my computer monitor (19" CRT). Just put the monitor right up to the TV screen and activate my monitor's degauss function. A little less frightening than taping two high power magnets to an electric drill!!! Did that a few times focusing on the problem areas, and now the discoloration is almost all gone. Still a little bit in the lower right corner. I'll give it some time and try to do some more degaussing later. But other than that, DAMN it looks georgeous! Just a simple unamplified pair of rabbit ears is picking up all the OTA HD stations in my city, with a strong signal. Very nice. A b***h to carry up stairs though!


----------



## Fleebixes

This is my first post, I really enjoy reading the insights on this forum.


now my question.


My HT30744 died last night. The picture went really dim and then wavy blurry mess. I went to walmart and they said they would exchange it but they don't have any thing to exchange it with. They have the 28" but i lose hdmi and 2" so that is not an option. Anyone have to exchange it and there was no similar model available? I see a few people are getting theirs repaired, how did you get sanyo to agree to this. I'm getting the run around. Ideas?



-Jerry


----------



## Leto2

Hm, I just noticed that the service manual previously posted in this thread was for the HT32744-00 chassis while my chassis is HT32744-01... My set was produced December 2005. Anyone know if there's a real difference? Anyone have the service manual for the -01 model? I've already emailed sanyo support asking for the corresponding service manual, I'll let you know if I get it from them.


----------



## DanOK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leto2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hm, I just noticed that the service manual previously posted in this thread was for the HT32744-00 chassis while my chassis is HT32744-01... My set was produced December 2005. Anyone know if there's a real difference? Anyone have the service manual for the -01 model? I've already emailed sanyo support asking for the corresponding service manual, I'll let you know if I get it from them.




Mine was produced in December 2005 also (though I didn't confirm the chassis # - let us know what you find out about the difference). The service menu seems to be as described in the service manual (though I only corrected the pincushion parameters). I couldn't determine from the service manual if there were parameters to correct the horizontal curvature at the top of the screen. I emailed Sanyo, but doubt they will provide specific service menu parameters that control this (if there are any).


I am also trying to get OTA HD working and wanted to know if anyone has experience with this. I have tried two antennas and with one, I got several local channels, but the signal strength was in the middle. Does it make much difference in the PQ if you can get the signal strength up to the last bar? I didn't notice any marked improvement in PQ in OTA HD from the HDMI input from my DVD player.


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DanOK* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mine was produced in December 2005 also. The service menu seems to be as described in the service manual (though I only corrected the pincushion parameters). I couldn't determine from the service manual if there were parameters to correct the horizontal curvature at the top of the screen. I emailed Sanyo, but doubt they will provide specific service menu parameters that control this (if there are any).
> 
> 
> I am also trying to get OTA HD working and wanted to know if anyone has experience with this. I have tried two antennas and with one, I got several local channels, but the signal strength was in the middle. *Does it make much difference in the PQ if you can get the signal strength up to the last bar?* I didn't notice any marked improvement in PQ in OTA HD from the HDMI input from my DVD player.



To answer your question, no, if you are getting a locked in channel (no skipping or blocking of the picture), you are getting as good of PQ as possible. Digital is 'all or nothing', in the regards that there is no static or ghosting like there would be on a weak analog signal. Now, if you aren't getting a good lock, you might experience macroblocking or pause and then catchup or audio drops.


You can watch your signal strength. If it is consistantly low, you might be able to add a amplifier (powered antenna) that should increase your signal strength. On the other hand if you signal strength jumps high to low constantly, you are expeiencing multi path (your antenna is picking up multiple signals of the same signal usually reflecting off other buildings or walls). That you can fix via different methods (just search for multipath & antenna).


Good luck


----------



## Leto2

I'm just using a simple unamplified set of Jensen rabbit ears with a UHF loop. Picks up all my local HD stations. Of course I'm pretty close to the towers. I think the farthest one is only 7 miles or so.


Regarding the chassis number my guess is that the -01 chassis can not decode QAM (non-encrypted digital cable) while the -00 can. I'll post again after I hear from Sanyo support.


----------



## DanOK

FYI, I called support on the horizontal bowing I am having and was immediately told it "must have been dropped" and to return the unit for exchange at Wal-mart.


I will try to see how far I can get in trying to get in-home warranty service, but don't have much faith in the chances. I just hate to have to lug this thing back to the store.


If I can't get it fixed, I will have to debate if I can live with it...


----------



## sleepaholic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevbeck122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Leave the TV shape at full, and the box will shape everything the way it's supposed to be. Press the bypass button on the remote for the box and you'll be able to change the shape of the picture (stretch 4:3, zoom 4:3 or normal 4:3). I had the same box.. left the TV at full and never touched the TV's shape again. Of course your box might have the other operating system (I had Pioneer Passport... the other is Scientific Atlanta's version), which I'm assuming would be the same for picture modes, but I could be wrong.



mmm....not working for my TV. Must have the scientific atlanta version. I've been relagated to leave the box on 'fixed' sending everything in 1080i to the TV. Good for HD broadcasts, not so good for SD stuff. I guess the box won't 'force' the TV to automatically switch pic modes, as suggested by some other posters.


Thanks for everyone's posts.


----------



## davidki

We have Charter HDTV with the Motarola digital box, we come out of the box via componet to the TV, everything transmitting in HD is 1080I as upconverted by Charter, but now come to think of it, I have to change the picture more to best suite what is being transmitted. we tend to watch of it in the Normal or Zoom, but when we change back to the regular channels even out of the STB we need to choose a picture mode, your right, the TV does not shift automatically!

Dave


----------



## baracus2k

anyone have the 1080i timings for the 30" over hdmi?


----------



## Leto2

Grrrr... Called Sanyo support to see if they can send someone out to properly degauss my system (it's still got discoloration in the lower right corner) and they informed me that there's no service center close enough to me to ever get any service done. The only thing I can do, no matter what the problem, is exchange for another set.








Lame. Especially since I need to have a friend with a larger car help me transport the set.


----------



## Leto2

For others who had magnetic discoloration that went away after a while, how long did it take to go away?


----------



## rm-rf

Dunno bout your set but mine autodegauses every time I turn it on.


----------



## Shink

I occasionally have discoloration in the lower left hand corner of mine - de-gaussing fixes it 95% of the time. Occasionally I have to degauss twice. The pain is that the television doesn't degauss automatically every time you turn it on.


----------



## rm-rf

it needs to sit for like 15 mins or so


----------



## Leto2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shink* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I occasionally have discoloration in the lower left hand corner of mine - de-gaussing fixes it 95% of the time. Occasionally I have to degauss twice. The pain is that the television doesn't degauss automatically every time you turn it on.



If your TV isn't doing the degaussing, what are you using to degauss? Or you mean it degausses automatically sometimes but not all the time?


I tried putting my 19" computer monitor up to the TV and using it's degausser to degauss the TV. It seemed to help a bit the first day, and it got quite a bit better, but now it seems to have hit a wall and isn't improving any more. Sometimes I'm afraid it's getting worse, but it might just be my imagination. What's really weird is that even if I don't have my computer monitor powered on, just putting it into the proximity of the discoloration makes it disappear.


----------



## Dplugs39

Leto2......A second way to degasse your tv is if you have a "weller" type soldering gun.....If you do, first plug the solder gun in.....Then from at least 6 feet away from your tv set turn the solder gun on.....now move to the set at a slow speed, until you are right up to the screen.....At all times keep the gun moving in a prox. 8' to10' circles.....Work over the complete area of the tube, and then (keeping) the gun moving slowly back away from the tv set.......Do not turn the gun off until you are at least 6-8 feet away from the set.......If you shut the gun off while you are close to the set , you will really see a stray magnetic mess.....Radio Shack at one time sold a small (6") degaussing coil, not sure if they still have it.......I hand wound a 12-14" diameter coil, using about 5000 feet of wire....And it works real well.......dplugs39


----------



## mcornell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevbeck122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Leave the TV shape at full, and the box will shape everything the way it's supposed to be. Press the bypass button on the remote for the box and you'll be able to change the shape of the picture (stretch 4:3, zoom 4:3 or normal 4:3). I had the same box.. left the TV at full and never touched the TV's shape again. Of course your box might have the other operating system (I had Pioneer Passport... the other is Scientific Atlanta's version), which I'm assuming would be the same for picture modes, but I could be wrong.



For whatever reason, on mine, it always stretches. It passes the feed directly in as 1080i, but the TV thinks that should be stretched to the full screen when in FULL mode. None of the settings on the box change things.


The only think I can think of, and haven't tried, is to use the V_ASPECT setting on 720p and 1080i FULL to basically change the Aspect Ratio to 16:9 manually. It might work, but I haven't been motivated enough to try. Since 1080i and 720p are 16:9, in full it probably shouldn't fill the entire screen. So I'm thinking they're just set incorrectly.


As it is, where I am, I watch my HD over the air. I don't watch a lot of Discovery or TNT, and over the air I get Fox and ABC, while Time Warner fights its battle with Sinclair.


----------



## mcornell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sleepaholic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> mmm....not working for my TV. Must have the scientific atlanta version. I've been relagated to leave the box on 'fixed' sending everything in 1080i to the TV. Good for HD broadcasts, not so good for SD stuff. I guess the box won't 'force' the TV to automatically switch pic modes, as suggested by some other posters.
> 
> 
> Thanks for everyone's posts.



As I mentioned, I noticed the V_ASPECT settings for 1080i and 720p may work for those of us using Component cabling. HDMI may do the switch over appropriately, since I believe it uses the "Digital" settings.


I'll post here if I get a chance to try it out.


----------



## Shink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leto2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If your TV isn't doing the degaussing, what are you using to degauss? Or you mean it degausses automatically sometimes but not all the time?



It degausses automatically sometimes but not all the time.


----------



## Leto2

Woohoo, finally got my set degaussed properly.










I was able to borrow a proper degaussing coil from my University's computer hardware repair center. I figured they must have some coils to degauss monitors with bad built-in degaussing coils. They had a nice (powerful!) 12" coil which they just let me take home and after a few wipes it looks great.










The only annoying problem left is that there is a slight bow as others have reported. The top of the screen is slightly bowed, the entire bottom half of the screen is perfectly straight. The upper corners are about half a centimeter higher than the top center. I'm not sure how much I can complain about half a centimeter though, with everything else working nice.


----------



## DanOK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leto2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The only annoying problem left is that there is a slight bow as others have reported. The top of the screen is slightly bowed, the entire bottom half of the screen is perfectly straight. The upper corners are about half a centimeter higher than the top center. I'm not sure how much I can complain about half a centimeter though, with everything else working nice.



I called sanyo again and got through to a tech who knew a little more and he indicated the horizontal bowing at the top of the screen is a known issue with these sets that cannot be fixed. I love the picture so much that for the price, I can live with it. I figure if I messed with hauling it back for an exchange, I would end up with one with the same issue. It is kind of annoying when watching letterbox material though...


----------



## buzzly

Check page 17 in the service manual, it describes AFC bow, AFC angle, and pincushioning adjustment. I did the adjustment when I first got the TV. The whole process took about 10 minutes.


Also, may be my eyes play trick in me, I found that TV screen has less bowing and instability if the TV is plugged into its own outlet.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DanOK* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I called sanyo again and got through to a tech who knew a little more and he indicated the horizontal bowing at the top of the screen is a known issue with these sets that cannot be fixed. I love the picture so much that for the price, I can live with it. I figure if I messed with hauling it back for an exchange, I would end up with one with the same issue. It is kind of annoying when watching letterbox material though...


----------



## Leto2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buzzly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Check page 17 in the service manual, it describes AFC bow, AFC angle, and pincushioning adjustment. I did the adjustment when I first got the TV. The whole process took about 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> Also, may be my eyes play trick in me, I found that TV screen has less bowing and instability if the TV is plugged into its own outlet.



The AFC bow is for horizontal bowing, not vertical bowing. I tweaked all the AFC/Pin adjustments listed there and they don't affect the vertical bowing.


I don't see how the outlet would affect the bowing/instability unless you're using a really bad power strip. Though I guess it can't hurt to try.


----------



## DanOK

I tried the same pincushion tweaks from p17 of the service manual with no effect on the horizontal bowing. I forgot about trying the direct power plug in - I will try switching the tv to its own power source and see if it makes any improvement.


I finally got to watch NFL in HD yesterday, which was amazing. I had a question though - I haven't found a location for my indoor antenna which will bring in all locals (ie: I can get CBS and NBC with the antenna in one location, but not Fox, PBS - though they come in when I move the antenna to another location)


When you re-scan for the local channels, it loses the memory of the previous stations you had locked in. Is there any way to scan for new stations without losing the old ones?


----------



## Leto2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DanOK* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When you re-scan for the local channels, it loses the memory of the previous stations you had locked in. Is there any way to scan for new stations without losing the old ones?



"Digital Add-On Search"


----------



## DanOK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leto2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Digital Add-On Search"




Duh. Thanks


----------



## mrebooks

I have a 32" Sanyo and use COX service in Las Vegas, with their supplied Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD STB...Anyone on this forum also from Vegas, who could help me with their settings used to capture the best performance?


Thanks,

Jim


----------



## bat078

just as I decided to pick up a 32" sanyo i cannot find any in any walmart for 25 miles around. anyone know of any walmarts in mass. that have any in stock or even the 30" ?


----------



## oryan_dunn

The 30" has been out of production for about a year now, and the 32" has recently been discontinued. The 30" will be very hard, if not impossible to find, and the 32" will be increasingly harder to find.


----------



## ATM

I picked one of the 32" refurbs up tonight from Value City for


----------



## DanOK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oryan_dunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 30" has been out of production for about a year now, and the 32" has recently been discontinued. The 30" will be very hard, if not impossible to find, and the 32" will be increasingly harder to find.



I just bought the 32" 2 weeks ago at the $577 price. Has the price been dropped (or will it soon)?


----------



## ATM

Well after spending more time with the unit tonight I'm planning to take it back to Value City. The main problem is that the set has wavy lines (kind of a random moire look) It is most apparent on gray test patterns, but also can be seen in regular programing such as the vertical side of the backboard are wavy when looking closely (as well as throughout the screen. Tried everything including plugging in on a different circuit, no dice. I think I'll put up with my old Panny for a bit longer. Too bad, for the price I was hoping this would have worked out.


----------



## Bink

I've been informed by a few WallyWorld employees (at several stores) that the HT32744 has been deleted from their inventories in NE Illinois.


I guess I'm the last customer in this region that's going to be allowed to put one on layaway.











But the supercenter in Antioch, IL *IS* selling their display model for 10% off!!!!! (no layaway there)


----------



## DanOK

I have had some more time to evaluate my HT32744 and was wondering if anyone has specific knowledge of which service menu items can be used to correct the "barrel roll" issue. In general, my screen looks something like:


||| | | | | | | | | |||

||| | | | | | | | | |||

||| | | | | | | | | |||

||| | | | | | | | | |||

||| | | | | | | | | |||

||| | | | | | | | | |||

||| | | | | | | | | |||


1. At the extreme left and right sides, scrolling text behaves strange for 2-3 inches due to the compression.

2. If I look at the Grid in the THX optimizer, the boxes are narrower in the middle of the screen. I also notice this in some viewing - faces are more narrow in the center of the screen.


3. I also have a horizontal bowing on the top 1/3 of the picture - it bows about 1/8 inch in the middle.


I don't know if these can be corrected via the service menu or not. I am probably being pretty picky, but are these kind of geometry issues typical of 32" tv's in general or just Sanyo? I can probably live with a few of these issues, but would like to fix what I can.


----------



## kevbeck122

The barrel roll can't really be fixed. I think you can adjust the overscan so that you see less of it, but then you're cutting more and more of the picture off. I think it's a problem with the electron gun (correct me if I'm wrong), and I've only seen it on the Sanyo. Bowing might be able to be fixed by adjusting the pincussion in the service menu. I don't remember the specific options (somewhere in the 100s.. maybe 120s).. search the thread or service manual and you'll find them.


----------



## DanOK

Thanks for the suggestions. I tweaked the pincushion, but there is no correction for the horizontal bowing (only afc bow). I will try the overscan adjustments for the barrel roll issue - I think reducing vertical overscan will help...


----------



## yrly

Finally got my set (30744) delivered back from the service center for the intermittent green problem. Would have been sooner but had to arrange a day when there was someone here who could actually help unload the TV. Well the good news? Picture is as good, if not better than when it was new. Rolling interference is completely gone, occasionally I'd get a side to side rolling interference through the component inputs, but thankfully it seems to be gone entirely.


The mystery green? Well for now that is gone as well. Hopefully for good. After a few days I called the tech who was working on the TV and chatted with him, about how the TV was. He said it had been fine as long as it had been there, so I went through the symptoms again. Described how I tapped the top of the TV one day and the green went away and the picture went back to normal, so he told me he was going to comb it over for a bad solder joint.


What ended up being resoldered was IC711 on the picture tube driver board. Red is back, on all inputs, and the rolling pattern seems to be gone in it's entirety. Might be worth investigating.


----------



## mggtiger

Value City's online circular today features a Sanyo 24" TV, no mention of "High Definition". However, don't be mislead by the picture in the circular (which says "Vizon", "HDMI", and "HDTV") -- they substituted a .jpg of the HT32744. The paper circular displays a correct (non-HDTV) photo.


Anybody out there still seeing the Sanyo HDTVs on sale at Value City in Illinois?


----------



## Wally West

I have a question about the HT32744 and its HD


Is it HD when its in the letterbox mode?


I only ask becuase teh 1080i setting on the Xbox 360 is only for Widescreen and i want to get the most out of it.


----------



## ATM

Yes, I had the unit for about 5 days before returning to Value City. (Problems were many with this refurb set). I tested it on HDTV through my HD DVR and the tv stretched out the image vertically, so you had to put HDTV signals into letterbox to get the right aspect ratio (over the air, which I only briefly tested made the change automatically if I recall)


----------



## mcornell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ATM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, I had the unit for about 5 days before returning to Value City. (Problems were many with this refurb set). I tested it on HDTV through my HD DVR and the tv stretched out the image vertically, so you had to put HDTV signals into letterbox to get the right aspect ratio (over the air, which I only briefly tested made the change automatically if I recall)




Correct, for whatever reason there are "FULL" settings for 1080i and 720p which really don't make sense since they are "LETTERBOX" formats. The TV stretches the picture to fill the screen.


----------



## Wally West

But is it HD? It says in the Manual that the scaning format is 1080i, is that horizontal or vertical? I mean it looks better in Full mode but everythings streched alot and if it is just 1080i format then why is a 4:3 ratio tv? can it natively display 480p? also can someone recommend a componet hub so i can plug more that 2 componets at a time.


sorry for all the questions but it dosent make sense to me.


----------



## ATM

It is HD, but I don't know the technological detail of how analog CRTs display HD. This set converts everything to 1080 interlaced. As for a component hub, I've seen some cheap ones on ebay but haven't bought. I've had good luck with monoprice.com for cheap cables, and I think they may carry one. Best of luck.


----------



## mcornell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wally West* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But is it HD? It says in the Manual that the scaning format is 1080i, is that horizontal or vertical? I mean it looks better in Full mode but everythings streched alot and if it is just 1080i format then why is a 4:3 ratio tv? can it natively display 480p? also can someone recommend a componet hub so i can plug more that 2 componets at a time.
> 
> 
> sorry for all the questions but it dosent make sense to me.



It is able to display an HD feed. It has, I believe 800 scan lines?, which means it obviously is going to lose some data in there, just as a 720p native set would on an 1080i feed. When the mode is swiched to letterbox, the tv pushes the vertical lines closer togther. I learned this when playing the Vertical Up and low black levels in the service menu. Essentially, there are a about 5 lines over the top 2 inches or so of the set which should be blacked out, and then the lines are displayed. So it appears to me that you lose about 10 or so lines at the top and bottom and the remaining are compressed together in the letterbox format. So it seems like you're getting a good quality picture in terms of definition.


When I switch the mode to Letterbox, the HD feed looks Very clear and very nice to me. When I watch 720p or 1080i feeds over the air they look very very clear to me. When I view PBS secondary digital channels they look very clear and they are 480i feeds


Where the set really shines is on Digital cable. I've watched episodes of the A-Team and Knight Rider on Sleuth on Digital Cable, and you're able to see the scratches in the film the shows were produced on. These are 480i feeds.


So i've no issue with how it displays anything except perhaps analog. Because of the upcoversion, you amplify that noise in the signal. It does a good job of fixing it, but on some channels it really looks bad. I really hope that the cable company starts to offer all of its analog channels on the digital tier because the clarity is just so much better. It may not happen for a few years, but this TV will be ready for it when it does.


----------



## MickeyDora




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcornell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is able to display an HD feed. It has, I believe 800 scan lines?, which means it obviously is going to lose some data in there, just as a 720p native set would on an 1080i feed.



1080i only needs 540 scan lines so this is more than necessary.


----------



## Wally West

OK, I think think I understand now. I am losing Some of the signal but not enough to care about.


Thank You.


----------



## Netqueen

I just started getting the green intermittent problem after we had a power outage last weekend. I purchased this TV around October 2005. Does anyone know what steps I need to take? Should I get this looked into?


----------



## Art K

Newbie with a very basic question:


I am using this HT32744 for watching DVDs -- I probably won't add cable until next year.

My old DVD player is a $34.95 junker and I wil replace it this weekend - even so the picture looked great when I used it last night.


My question is: Is there any advantage to buying a DVD player that "UPCONVERTS" the DVD signal, since apparently the SANYO set does that ?


I heard some comments in the office that the best picture comes from devices that use "FAROUDJA SCALER" (not really sure of spelling or terminology).


Does anyone have any input on this subject (I'd hate to spend the money for a more expensive DVD and then find out the TV already did the same thing).



I just bought the Sanyo last night at WalMart - $577 --- and everyone is right, it does weigh a ton, but it seems to be a terrific value.

I figure it will work for me for three or four years until the HD-DVD format is settled and 1080Progessive becomes standard.

I just could not justify spending two or three thousand for a CRT or Plasma set while display technology is still changing so much.


----------



## Shink

If you ask me, the $577 isn't really a terrific value anymore, but that's beside the point.


I would not waste money on an upscaling DVD player. The difference in quality isn't signficant on a low end player and doesn't justify the cost of a high end player. Save your money for a Playstation 3 when it comes out so you can watch BluRay movies.


If I were you, I'd stick with the cheapo $35 DVD player.


----------



## Netqueen

What were the steps you had to take to get your green tint fixed? Did you have to take the tv in yourself to a service center or did they come pick it up? Do I call Sanyo or do I just take this TV back to Walmart? They don't have these anymore at the Walmart stores don't know what they may have that would be comparible?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yrly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Finally got my set (30744) delivered back from the service center for the intermittent green problem. Would have been sooner but had to arrange a day when there was someone here who could actually help unload the TV. Well the good news? Picture is as good, if not better than when it was new. Rolling interference is completely gone, occasionally I'd get a side to side rolling interference through the component inputs, but thankfully it seems to be gone entirely.
> 
> 
> The mystery green? Well for now that is gone as well. Hopefully for good. After a few days I called the tech who was working on the TV and chatted with him, about how the TV was. He said it had been fine as long as it had been there, so I went through the symptoms again. Described how I tapped the top of the TV one day and the green went away and the picture went back to normal, so he told me he was going to comb it over for a bad solder joint.
> 
> 
> What ended up being resoldered was IC711 on the picture tube driver board. Red is back, on all inputs, and the rolling pattern seems to be gone in it's entirety. Might be worth investigating.


----------



## davidki

I have run in to a green area on right side of the screen just about center line.. it really shows up my wifes says when kathy from kahy and regis wears a very wihite blouse. I called Sanyo customer service who is very aware of the problem, if you purchased it at Wal-mart they will exchange the tv for up to 1 year.. mine isn't that bad yet. so I live with the occational blob. Hope that helps.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Netqueen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just started getting the green intermittent problem after we had a power outage last weekend. I purchased this TV around October 2005. Does anyone know what steps I need to take? Should I get this looked into?


----------



## yrly

Well first a little more into my TV's history. Was purchased in June (think it was actually built in late 2004) I'd say back in September or so while watching a DVD (through SVHS, not component), the TV got a green blurry look it it. I called Sanyo up and was going to arrange service when the problem went away after unplugging the set. Was fine for a few months. Then every so often it went green, then more frequently. One day I actually got to see it go green while I was watching it as it happened (you'd be surprised at how easy it was to miss when it did it). I went up to the set and gave it a tap with my palm in the front center of the TV, magically the reds came back. This seemed eerily similar to the solder joint problems I had with an RCA 19 inch TV which would sometimes work after turning it off, and other times would not work no matter what you did. The problem always was through all the inputs and was the entire screen, not just a portion of it, though the left side always had a tad more red (barely noticable) when it happened.


BTW, when I say it "went green" it basically lost the reds. Well the reds did not go entirely, they were weak. Enough so that the set was able to come up with a respectable B&W picture when you turned the color off.


Finally I got fed up and called Sanyo again. They never really suggested returning the set and thought the problem was fixable. I told them I had no way to transport the set (due to winter weather) to the service center. I'm not sure how they would handle it if there is no local service center, but there is a place locally that handles virtually anything. They came out to look at the set first. The guy who looked at it initially seemed a bit surprised. He offered to delve into it there but thought it would be easier to take it back to the shop.


Well this service center is large, and of course it ends up with another person. I had the opportunity to talk to him on the phone, explaining the nature of the problem. He decides to comb it over for bad solder joints. Get a call the Monday after I spoke to him and they said it was done. Took a few days to arrange a time to deliver it.


The verdict was as stated resoldering IC711, which is part of the red drive of the picture tube (right on the circuit board on the neck). The result works fine, however the set seems to have something of a red push now (more so than it did before). I'm pretty convinced this problem was there from the day it was manufactured, as it seems as though it was calibrated to equal out the color. I'm not talking a major difference here, just enough so that I could notice (though I'm kind of good at adjusting TVs by eye). Picture is as good or better than when it was new.


So far it has been running fine, I've got until June to work out it's issues (if any more arise), but I'd rather not take it back to Wal-mart and try and argue with them, I won't settle for a 28 inch and the price I paid was less than what Value City was charging for refurbs. If Sanyo is willing to pay to repair it, then thats all fine by me. As I said, they seemed willing to and thought it was fixable, they should know if they they are refurbing them for other retailers to sell.


Though there seems to be a thought that this green issue relates to the power supply, I speculate that it is actually a solder joint problem. As I mentioned above I had an RCA 19 inch, one of those ones with the bad solder joints in the tuner. The TV would randomly work whenever it wanted, sometimes turning it off and on, or unplugging it and plugging it back in would restore it to functionality sometimes it wouldn't (with problems like shrinking picture you would being to wonder if it was the power supply if things like that fixed the problem temporarily). I eventually pressured RCA on the issue and they reimbursed me the repair cost out of warranty, the TV still works fine to this day and it has been several years.


----------



## Afroteddy

Hi guys. I just hooked my 32" set up today after getting it 2 months ago from Value City. I have great hopes for my TV but you guys sure can make this stuff sound complicated. The picture looks pretty good so far but I have a couple of questions. My picture does look like it has a slight folding aim towards inside the set. I know that adjustment has a name but not sure what it is called. Is this normal and basically adjustable? I see there are some adjustments than can not be fixed it seems and I would like to know if mine if one of them. Also my main reason for getting this tv is to turn it into a HTPC monitor. Does the set have a great enough resolution to be text readable at say 720p or 1024x768?


I have learned alot from you guys over the last couple of months and I know now that HDTV contains alot of variables. Who here has had perfection or near perfection from their set from the day they bought it? I want mine to be the best purchase I have made in quite a few years.


----------



## sensibull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Afroteddy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also my main reason for getting this tv is to turn it into a HTPC monitor. Does the set have a great enough resolution to be text readable at say 720p or 1024x768?



I've been using the 30" version as my HTPC monitor for nearly a year. Works really well for movies, and when used with a "frontend" (Xlobby, MediaPortal, Meedio, etc.), particularly if you can use DVI>HDMI. However, surfing the net or reading anything that does not have a blown-up font will give you a headache right quick. Check out this thread for more info.



> Quote:
> I have learned alot from you guys over the last couple of months and I know now that HDTV contains alot of variables. Who here has had perfection or near perfection from their set from the day they bought it? I want mine to be the best purchase I have made in quite a few years.



I seriously doubt you are going to achieve "perfection" or even "near perfection" with this set. You have to keep things in perspective. This is among the cheapest HDTVs on the market, and almost certainly the cheapest with an internal tuner and HDMI. Set you hopes too high and you are destined for disappointment...


----------



## sensibull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yrly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The result works fine, however the set seems to have something of a red push now (more so than it did before). I'm pretty convinced this problem was there from the day it was manufactured, as it seems as though it was calibrated to equal out the color.



This set definitely has a bit of red push. If you're intrepid enough to muck with the service menu, check out this post and the ones after it, then search this thread for the service manual link and instructions on tweaking. It's been months since I did it, so I can't give a step-by-step unfortunately, but I was able to tame the reds to my liking... FWIW...


----------



## Afroteddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sensibull* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been using the 30" version as my HTPC monitor for nearly a year. Works really well for movies, and when used with a "frontend" (Xlobby, MediaPortal, Meedio, etc.), particularly if you can use DVI>HDMI. However, surfing the net or reading anything that does not have a blown-up font will give you a headache right quick.




I think that I am more dissapointed in the HD specs than I am in my tv. Seems to me that HD resolutions are "virtual" and not actual. If a tv claims to be 720p then it should be able to show 1280x720 pixels on the screen...which should be very readable. What I am getting is that a tv can be considered HD if it can accept that signal and just compress it to fit that actual resolution it is capable of. As far as a computer goes I can already do that with a standard tv with s-video. I can display vga, svga, and xvga on a standard tv even though I can't read text on it. What did I gain by going HD? The Sanyo's are really just flat screen standard tvs that can decode HD signals and compress them???


As far as perfection goes I didn't mean that I wanted it to be the best tv ever but I did expect it to be the best it can be...99% of the time. Oh well I'll figure something out.


----------



## sensibull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Afroteddy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As far as a computer goes I can already do that with a standard tv with s-video. I can display vga, svga, and xvga on a standard tv even though I can't read text on it. What did I gain by going HD? The Sanyo's are really just flat screen standard tvs that can decode HD signals and compress them???



Correct me if I'm wrong, but the highest resolution s-video can carry is 720 x 480. These Sanyos can in fact display hi-def resolutions -- compare a hi-def feed on your Sanyo to a standard feed on your old tv and you will know the hi-def is not "virtual." Likewise, if you feed this tv an upscaled DVD signal over DVI>HDMI, you will see a marked improvement over standard def. The problem with text, I believe, lies in the difficulty of determining and reproducing this tv's optimal resolution and refresh rate. For whatever reason, it just doesn't play well with graphics cards when it comes to displaying unfuzzy, unflickering text.


----------



## vader999

My Wal-Mart still has these Sanyos in stock. The 32" is very impressive, for features, price, AND picture quality.


----------



## Shink

FWIW, this month's "Consumer Reports" rates the Sanyo HT32744 at the bottom of the six 32-inch 4:3 HD sets reviewed. It has an overall rating of 39/100 (the highest is Sony KV-32HS420 at 72/100). The Sanyo is rated at good for all categories except on "HD Programming" and "Regular TV via basic input," where it rates as "fair." The Sanyo HT28745 scores even worse with an overall score of 32.


----------



## Amigo-2k

I picked up another Sanyo last night. I had to drive 45 miles to a super walmart to buy one.


I purchased the 27". All of they had left of the sanyo's (27" 28" and 32") were the display models (for 10% off). I purchased the TV for my mother in law for her birthday (to replace her current 25 year old 25").


Great tv for a great price!


----------



## Netqueen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shink* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FWIW, this month's "Consumer Reports" rates the Sanyo HT32744 at the bottom of the six 32-inch 4:3 HD sets reviewed. It has an overall rating of 39/100 (the highest is Sony KV-32HS420 at 72/100). The Sanyo is rated at good for all categories except on "HD Programming" and "Regular TV via basic input," where it rates as "fair." The Sanyo HT28745 scores even worse with an overall score of 32.



I think I can see why it is rating is at the bottom. I am also getting this intermittent green tint problem. I called SANYO today and they told me to take this HEAVY 32" television back to Walmart for a replacement instead of having it worked on. If they don't have a TV to replace it with I am to choose another model/brand or ask for my monies back. WHAT A MESS!!!!


I have called Walmart and speaking with them about this and they told me to bring the set in and get a refund.


Anyone got any suggestions for a decent HDTV that is reasonably priced? I think I'm going to get me an LCD/HDTV, they are a heck of a lot lighter to be hauling around to be repaired or returned. LOL


Netqueen


----------



## Shink

I wrote earlier in this thread that I don't really find this set to be that great a value anymore (though they were when I bought mine a year ago). I'd recommend getting a Sam's Club or Costco membership and getting a smaller LCD or plasma from them - they have a no questions asked return policy, so you can feel confident in buying an "no name" brand. If it breaks or you just don't like it, return it and get your money back. Can't beat that.


----------



## yrly

Netqueen, I'm surprised they didn't offer you the option of having it fixed. Two questions, are you close to a service center that would work on it as I was? If not they probably felt it best to return it. The service center I used picked up and dropped it off, they really didn't want to work on it in house.


I told Sanyo I had no way of transporting it back and forth, but they never really gave much headache anyway, they thought it would be easier to try and fix it, perhaps because of my close proximity to the service center.


That said if it goes before my warranty is up I'm going to either make them fix it again or make them give me a comparable replacement, I paid too little for it and I wouldn't be happy just to get my money back.


----------



## Wally West

I was wondering since this tv has a Digital tuner if you could help me hook it up.


now I hooked up my regular antanna to it but it didnt give me anything. i was wondering if you could give a few pointers since I cant afford any HD Derectv. my Zip code is 54982.


----------



## kevbeck122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wally West* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was wondering since this tv has a Digital tuner if you could help me hook it up.
> 
> 
> now I hooked up my regular antanna to it but it didnt give me anything. i was wondering if you could give a few pointers since I cant afford any HD Derectv. my Zip code is 54982.



Wautoma? So you pick up the Green Bay stations? What kind of antenna do you have?


----------



## Wally West

ya Wautoma and with regular tv I get Madison more then Green Bay. the Antenna is like 20 years old and was at my house when I moved in. I put in a booster if that matters.


----------



## sensibull

Oh crap! Mine starting "going green" the other night as well. I messed with the tint, and the picture modes, and it fixed itself, but today it happened again. I bought it sometime in the fall of 2004, so I'm out of warranty, right? Anybody want a take a guess at what this type of repair (fixing a loose solder joint) would cost out of pocket?


----------



## yrly

Take a look at my above post about the green issue, been back a month or so and it still works OK, if I recall it was IC 711 on the CRT driver board that had bad solder joints.


----------



## mcornell

Looks like the 30" is back as the HT30746 as well as some new digital SDTVs.

http://www.sanyo.com/entertainment/televisions/digital/


----------



## kevbeck122

^ Has anyone seen the new 30" available at Walmart yet? I've been to a couple and haven't seen it yet. I'm hoping they'll let me trade it for my 30744 before the warranty's up mid March.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Yep, list price will be $526. Should be in stores the first few weeks of march, to meet the FCC mandate on CRT televisions. I've known about this unit for some time, but I just couldn't tell too much since I'm now a managment trainee. There are other units comming out as well (Sanyo SDTV units and many other SDTVs), that should be in stores around the same time, but are aimed at a different market than avsers.


...type one out, read it aloud, 22 more avs forum posts to go...


----------



## kevbeck122

It doesn't look much different compared to the 30744 feature wise. Less inputs... and no sharing of audio jacks anymore... auto audio levels? other than that everything pretty much seems the same. I just hope the problems are worked out of the new one (component jacks, tilt, etc.).


----------



## Bill1313

oryan_dunn, Any idea when they will be in the stores?


When you say list do you mean WAL-MART's List Price or Sanyo's list price or are they the same seeing WAL-MART owns the controling intrest in Sanyo USA.


----------



## biker19

I think I saw this set at Walmart for $417.


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill1313* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> oryan_dunn, Any idea when they will be in the stores?
> 
> 
> When you say list do you mean WAL-MART's List Price or Sanyo's list price or are they the same seeing WAL-MART owns the controling intrest in Sanyo USA.




Both I guess. I think it will be in around the second week or so of March. It will coincide with the FCC mandate.


...type one out, read it aloud, 21 more avs forum posts to go...


----------



## D-X

Just a quick heads up.


In a couple weeks WM will be redoing their D5 modulars. By Dec. 2006 WM will stop selling analog TV's ENTIRELY! There are some REALLY nice models on the new set at some good prices.


WM also finally made a deal to start carrying Hitachi's and Samsung TV's.


I got this info from the Year Beginning Meetings in Kansas City about a month ago.


----------



## biker19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D-X* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just a quick heads up.
> 
> 
> In a couple weeks WM will be redoing their D5 modulars. By Dec. 2006 WM will stop selling analog TV's ENTIRELY! There are some REALLY nice models on the new set at some good prices.
> 
> 
> WM also finally made a deal to start carrying Hitachi's and Samsung TV's.
> 
> 
> I got this info from the Year Beginning Meetings in Kansas City about a month ago.



What's a D5 modular?


Will these Hitachi and Samsung sets be Walmart specials or the same models carried by other chains like BB and CC?


The phase out of analog models makes sense - the FCC mandate is 3/1/07.


----------



## Bill1313

So there should be some great Blow Out Sales on analog tvs come Black Friday & Christmas time







or will they be redoing their displays & cleaning them out before that like this summer?


----------



## D-X




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *biker19* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What's a D5 modular?
> 
> 
> Will these Hitachi and Samsung sets be Walmart specials or the same models carried by other chains like BB and CC?
> 
> 
> The phase out of analog models makes sense - the FCC mandate is 3/1/07.




D5=Department #5:Electronics in WM lingo.









Modular is the floorplan for the dept.


I grab the disc with the pics from work on MOnday and post them for you guys.


----------



## KenJ58

I recently almost bought an HT28745 at my local Walmart. Sorry, if discussing the 'little brother' is off topic here. It was a return item at a discounted price which made it quite attractive to my retiree budget. I hooked my Hi-8 Sony Handicam via S-Video and was appauled at the degradation of the picture!


There are years upon years of SDTV media that folks want to be able to watch.

My question is why don't HDTV set makers build in a 'compatibility mode' or something?


Are there HDTV or EDTV sets that are known for excellent viewing of SDTV media?


----------



## lilyarbie

I don't doubt that Wal-mart would like to jump ahead into the future with new products ahead of its competitors, but I wouldn't think they would eliminate Analog television sets completely at the end of this year. Wal-mart is always trying to reduce its costs more and more each years through new negotiations with its manufacturers to reduce its costs and to make more profit as well as pass some savings along to the customer in the form of rollbacks. It is true that HD CRTs, LCDs, and Plasmas are more expensive to produce than analog CRTs. I think what they're trying to say is that the regular analog televisions will end at the end of this year and that the "analog" televisions will carry a digital tuner built-in to the set. This alone does not make the television digital. It still is analog any way you look at it. It's the same thing as taking a set-top digital OTA receiver and connecting it to one of the analog television sets that Wal-mart carries now. I too work at Wal-mart and I work in the Electronics also. I noticed that some of the new televisions we're getting in the department are SDTVs (Standard Definition Televisions). Basically, a SDTV is just an analog CRT with a digital tuner built-in to the set.


----------



## biker19

It depends on the definition of digital TV but makers and sellers will tout the fact that the new ATSC tuner equiped TVs are "digital". I saw the new 30" Sanyo today in Walmart and the price on the box says $478 and the word "digital" is on there many times. Granted this is an HD set, but even the SDTVs w/ digital tuners have the same amount of "digital" this and that on the box.


----------



## kevbeck122

All CRTs are analog, even CRT HDTVs.. the only digital part is the tuner/hdmi port which eventually is converted back to an analog signal anyways so a viewable picture can be displayed on the TV.


----------



## media_man

I am a new poster to this forum but have been viewing for some time. I purchased the Sanyo HT 30746 from Wal-Mart for $478. There are some good and some bad things about this set. The good is the price and the built-in digital cable tuner. The bad is the out-of-box PQ and some strange firmware issues. There is really only one shared digital tuner. You have a choice of OTA digital or QAM. Databases for both cannot reside in memory at the same time. There is also no direct access to digital channels that are not in the scanned database. If you want to view OTA digital you have to do a complete channel rescan and you lose your QAM database. This can be very annoying if you don't have all of the locals on cable. The QAM tuner works very well as I have very good cable strength. Audio on standard broadcasts sometimes appear out of sync but the pictures look fair. Digital audio is clean thru the optical out. Standard audio from NTSC does not come out the digital output and the optical does not shut off when you are viewing standard broadcast. This means you have to use a separate input on your receiver if you cannot override the optical. As far as general PQ. Out-of-the-box setup is horrible. There are few adjustments in the menus other than the basics. Had to back off the contrast to around 20% and raise the brightness to about 60. Color was oversaturated and had a red/green push. Red cutoff slightly high in black screen. Whites tend to clip slightly but are white. Heavy contrast scenes tend to push blacks. Linearity issues include a horizontally stretched area about 80% to the right of center. Pincushion is off slightly. Focus is left of center and the right edge is slightly out of focus. This could be related to the stretch issue. Picture is off center to the left and overscanned. As no service manual is out yet for this box I can probably only tinker with some of the basic setups in the service menu. The price of the 30 inch Sonys are dropping so that might be a better way to go. Nothing lost though and the Wal-Mart return policy will work in my favor. The set only weighs in at 115 pounds so it's not a killer.


----------



## kevbeck122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *media_man* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am a new poster to this forum but have been viewing for some time. I purchased the Sanyo HT 30746 from Wal-Mart for $478. There are some good and some bad things about this set. The good is the price and the built-in digital cable tuner. The bad is the out-of-box PQ and some strange firmware issues. There is really only one shared digital tuner. You have a choice of OTA digital or QAM. Databases for both cannot reside in memory at the same time. There is also no direct access to digital channels that are not in the scanned database. If you want to view OTA digital you have to do a complete channel rescan and you lose your QAM database. This can be very annoying if you don't have all of the locals on cable. The QAM tuner works very well as I have very good cable strength. Audio on standard broadcasts sometimes appear out of sync but the pictures look fair. Digital audio is clean thru the optical out. Standard audio from NTSC does not come out the digital output and the optical does not shut off when you are viewing standard broadcast. This means you have to use a separate input on your receiver if you cannot override the optical. As far as general PQ. Out-of-the-box setup is horrible. There are few adjustments in the menus other than the basics. Had to back off the contrast to around 20% and raise the brightness to about 60. Color was oversaturated and had a red/green push. Red cutoff slightly high in black screen. Whites tend to clip slightly but are white. Heavy contrast scenes tend to push blacks. Linearity issues include a horizontally stretched area about 80% to the right of center. Pincushion is off slightly. Focus is left of center and the right edge is slightly out of focus. This could be related to the stretch issue. Picture is off center to the left and overscanned. As no service manual is out yet for this box I can probably only tinker with some of the basic setups in the service menu. The price of the 30 inch Sonys are dropping so that might be a better way to go. Nothing lost though and the Wal-Mart return policy will work in my favor. The set only weighs in at 115 pounds so it's not a killer.



The shared memory has been on all Sanyo TVs.. it's not a firmware issue. You can't access channels direct becacuse you need to know the frequency they are.. the numbers you see are just mappings to various frequencies, so you can only get them when scanning. The reason you don't get audio on the analog channels is because these TVs don't have any sort of encoder to convert the analog audio into digital. Most TVs don't have this (including my Sony).


----------



## Fleebixes

I just exchanged my 30744 for the 30746 and i'm disappointed. The menus are half as detailed as the last one. Picture and picture is lost. The remote is very basic. I also have these wavy lines that look like FM interferance on all inputs. If anyone has any ideas about that it would be appreciated. I will probably take this back as the wavy line noise really runs the picture. Its a shame. I feel cheated.


----------



## media_man

My original reason for buying this tv was to replace my 1983 RCA Lyceum (Professional Monitor) that has been a champ. Still looked like it did out of the box except for some recent occasional problems with a cold solder joint somewhere. Did not want to repair it and was waiting for the price of plasmas to come down. Still think the pannys are the best but not worth 2 grand plus. I had planned to stick this in the bedroom when the big screens became available at a reasonable price. The Sony 30 inchers are falling in price as Sony discontinues all hdtv tube sets but the weight is rediculous. The Sanyo weighs in at 115 lbs vs. 154 for the Sony. My stand supports around 125... that would be pushing it. If I can correct the geometry issues, focus and the red/green push I could probably live with the Sanyo for now. As far as direct access to digital channels, there is no way to enter frequency numbers in these sets. Only the scanned virtuals. I guess I could go with digital cable for an extra 14 bucks and use the HDMI input. Then I could use the internal tuner for the OTAs. Kind of defeats the reason for buying a set with built in QAM.


----------



## media_man

Well, the Sony WEGA 30 inchers have plummeted in price... No brainer... the Sanyo is going back... Sony KD30XS955 on the way... Was begining to get used to the Sanyo's strange geometry and red push. At least the Sony has a service manual issued. Nothing for the Sanyo yet. Haven't heard back from customer relations as to its status. My wife liked the Sanyo though with its vivid colors and high contrast. Maybe there's a market for it... bye for now....


----------



## baracus2k

im trying to fix the overscan.... i fixed it on the vertical but on the horizontal i cant.... if i shrink the horizontal to make the screen fit the whole picture then i guess massive amounts of barrell roll on the sides..... is there anythin else i can do to fix the overscan on the sides? (from service menu)


EDIT: i have the sanyo 30"


----------



## Leto2

Turning down the contrast very low will help. Whether or not the contrast is then too low for your taste though is another matter. My contrast is generally around 10-15%.


----------



## baracus2k

i like high contrast tho... mine is around 75%


----------



## media_man

The best settings I found for the HT 30746 are as follows in clicks from centered:


Color: -7

Tint: 0

Contrast: -12

Brightness: +13

Sharpness: +14


As the sets don't track too well through high contrast scenes it is better to have a slight grey raster instead of black. You can vary the brightness slightly to your own taste but the contrast looks good if left at -12. There are settings in the service menu that could improve things but this should be a good start for those who don't want to go that route.


Geometry problems are another issue. Remember this is a $478 set with built in HDTV tuners. Not too bad for the price. If you can't live with it you've got ninety days to return it. The JVCs and the Samsungs don't look any better.


----------



## Zaint

I just bought this dvd player and the picture difference while watching dvd's has been spectacular in my opinion. My question is for anyone who is also using this dvd player with the 30744 televsion. In the set up menu do you use the RGB normal setting, or the RGB expanded setting. Will this tv support the RGB expanded setting, and if so will that greatly increase the picture being displayed. Thank-you.


----------



## sensibull

For the interpid DIYers out there, how difficult and dangerous would it be for me to attempt the solder repair quoted below by myself? The service center near me is quoting me $100 bucks just to come out and diagnose what I already know to be the problem. I've heard getting shocked by CRTs is a real risk, but I can't stand paying premium for things I could do myself...



> Quote:
> The verdict was as stated resoldering IC711, which is part of the red drive of the picture tube


----------



## doiron

Hey,


I am hoping someone can help with me with my new Sanyo HT28745. This is the second one I have received from Walmart, as the first one was too grainy to see anything.

I bought the TV for my xbox360, and it plays the games well, however, dvd playback is awful. Is this just part of the upconversion process? I also hooked up my regular xbox, and the basic green menu was awful, however gameplay was fine. My question is, is this normal for these sets? I was hoping for really clear picture, but truthfully, the picture is clearer on on my old 27" panasonic.

Any help would be apprceciated, thanks..


----------



## Wally West

ya i have the HT32744 and DVD playback looks like crap.



Are you use ing the 360 for the DVD play? what do you think of it? I played a DVD in the 360 and it looked worse then Is I played the DVD thu the S-Video on a Seperate DVD player.


----------



## kevbeck122

DVD players are never good on game consoles.. though I'm hoping that's different with PS3 since that will probably be my Blu-ray HD player.


DVD playback on my Samsung DVD/VCR combo through component is alright on my HT30744.. though I do get some interference because my inputs are crap.


----------



## doiron

Thanks for the replies,


Yeah, I use the 360 for DVD playback since it worked very well on my panasonic SD, but it is just so grainy on the Sanyo. Why does it do this? Are the component inputs faulty on the television?

Thanks again.


----------



## kevbeck122

Many people have noticed interference on the component inputs, some have had no problems. I haven't tried my XBOX 360's DVD player on my Sanyo because I'm using the console on my Sony 30" so I don't know how bad it compares to a normal player on the Sanyo. If you have access to a normal DVD player, try that. Otherwise you can buy an upcoverting player and use the HDMI port which is one of the good inputs on the TV. The other option is to just wait for the HD-DVD/Blu-ray players.


----------



## lilyarbie

I'd wait until HD DVD players and HD DVD format comes out at the end of this month. The new players are supposed to upconvert SD DVDs to 1080i resolution and not to mention that the picture you get with an HD DVD will be absolutely superb 1080i. Also, HD DVD players do feature the HDMI plugin so it will be easy to hook up and in true digital quality. HD DVDs are supposed to be only $5.00 more than a brand new SD DVD disc. SD DVD disc for newly released titles are $19.99 typically and HD DVD will be $24.99. As for PS3's, you can expect to wait quite awhile for these as they are now saying Fall of 2006. Originally, they predicted a Spring release, but it's kind of hard whenever you still have kinks to work out in new format implementations. I had heard somewhere that the Xbox 360 was supposed to have an add-on kit for HD-DVD format. I can't confirm this, but this would be a great addition.


----------



## mggtiger

Value City, starting today, 28" HDTV 16:9 Sanyo $350.


----------



## Launchpad

I have the 30" Sanyo. I have it hooked up to my receiver via the optical connection. All audio content through this connection is played in Dolby Pro-logic rather than Dolby Digital. I know that my receiver works fine because it plays Dolby Digital received through the optical connection to the Xbox and the DVD player. I understand that some OTA audio is in Pro-Logic, but the shows that are broadcast in Dolby Digital are being played in pro-logic as well. I have double checked that the Digital Output setting on the TV is set to "Dolby Digital".


Anyone else have the same problem or any advice?


Thanks,

Mark


----------



## osu1991

Even though the network broadcasts the show in DD. The local station may not have the equipment to send the DD signal to you so instead you get stereo pro logic. The local CBS in Tulsa can not process and pass along the DD from CBS so we get stereo even though the show openings may say DD5.1.


----------



## doiron

Sorry to bother you guys again,


What are the faint lines that go across the screen. In 1080i mode, one thick bar goes across, but in 720p mode there are thin lines that don't move. These lines are very faint, and I can only detect them when the game I am playing is very dark or grey. Is this intereference, or something else?

I was hoping to pick up some monster cables with shielding to see if that works. This isn't a mjor problem, just an annoyance. I hope someone has some experience with this and can help.


----------



## Launchpad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osu1991* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Even though the network broadcasts the show in DD. The local station may not have the equipment to send the DD signal to you so instead you get stereo pro logic. The local CBS in Tulsa can not process and pass along the DD from CBS so we get stereo even though the show openings may say DD5.1.



I did some digging around and found out only one station (FOX) out of 4 in the area is actually broadcasting DD. The signal from that station IS processed as DD through my receiver. Too bad I'm not in to any shows on FOX!


Thanks for the tip,

Mark


----------



## fam

Help!


My HT32744 is factory refurbished (90 day warranty that was over before I bought it) Today everything on the screen (digital cable and antenna)was incredibly blurred. I looks like everything is smeared 4 inches the right. When I moved the TV it stopped, but I know its probably a problem that will get worse or not go away. My question is what was wrong so maybe I can get the parts from sanyo and save a couple dollars possibly. Thanks.


----------



## Pugga

I picked this TV today and have to say that I am highly impressed with the picture. I was hesitant because of the off brand name. I had originally purchased the 27 inch sony sdtv (27fs170) and this TV blows that one away. I have some minor geometry problems but nothing I can't live with given the great picture. Another plus of this TV and the two antenna inputs which allow my to hook up an offair antenna for HD and a cable one for cable channels.


----------



## kevbeck122

Whenever I use anything on the component jacks on my HT30744, the whole picture moves to the left maybe an inch. It happens with both of my DVD players and my XBOX 360. As soon as I turn the power on to any of those devices, the picture moves over to the left. Anyone else have this problem? The picture from the cable box on the HDMI port stays where it should.


----------



## Shink

kevbeck,


Mine does hte same thing in "Zoom 1" picture mode. All other modes appear to be centered properly for me.


----------



## oldavman

Yesterday I called Sanyo Service about the green tint problems I was having with my HT30744. I informed them that I had purchased the set from Walmart in September, 2004 (which was now over 6-months past the warranty period). The Sanyo service rep told me that they have had problems with the set and the HT30746 was a replacement. I was instructed to call my nearest Walmart and explain to them what the Sanyo rep had told me and that Walmart should give me the HT30746 set in exchange for my defective set. After several minutes talking with a very "confused" store manager, he agreed to exchange my defective set with a HT30746 set. I brought back the old set last night and they gave me a new set without a receipt. The lady at the service desk said she was instructed not to give me a receipt since I did not have my old receipt. Strange policy, I'm not sure what course I will take if the 746 set becomes defective, but, I have a new TV that has a great looking picture.


----------



## sensibull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oldavman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I brought back the old set last night and they gave me a new set without a receipt.



That's fantastic news. Hope I can convince Sanyo & Walmart to do the same for me. Are there any differences between the new model and the old one? I thought I had read the new models would lack the integrated tuners and/or HDMI but the Sanyo site indicates it has both.


Any tips for dealing with Sanyo or Wallmart from your experience? I bought my set a couple months before yours, and I'm not sure whether I can find the receipt or not.


[EDIT: I just spoke to Sanyo as well and was told to do the same thing. They went so far as to tell me to make sure I _didn't_ bring my receipt. So I called Wallmart to see if they had one in stock. They had one coming in in a couple days, but the employee was nervous about conducting the exchange and suggested I talk to his manager. Well, his manager basically said he needed a date of purchase (to regenerate a receipt) or else no exchange. I tried to get him to reveal whether an older date (beyond warranty) would cancel the exchange and he stonewalled me. By that time I had idiotically admitted to buying it with a bank card, so now I might be out of luck







]


----------



## oldavman

Yes, it has the HDMI input which I use to hook up my H20 Directv HD receiver. Also has the ATSC integrated tuner. It has the extra antenna /cable hookup for OTA antenna and digital cable. After turning down the contrast I am receiving as good if not better picture than I had with the 744.

It sounds like you talked to the same person I talked with at Sanyo (Jim). He went even further to tell me that there is a document outlining the agreement Sanyo/Fischer has with Walmart and something about option #2 on the document about replacing out a defective set. He also told me not to take my receipt. Be persistant with the electronics salesperson and the store manager. I told the Walmart folks what Jim from Sanyo told me. And I explained to the store manager that when I purchased my set I paid $650 and I wasn't about to swallow that much of an investment. They have to make good on the replacement. BTW the new set sales for $478.

Hope to hear that you had the same success.


----------



## sensibull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oldavman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Be persistant with the electronics salesperson and the store manager. I told the Walmart folks what Jim from Sanyo told me. And I explained to the store manager that when I purchased my set I paid $650 and I wasn't about to swallow that much of an investment. They have to make good on the replacement. BTW the new set sales for $478.
> 
> Hope to hear that you had the same success.



Thanks for the advice. At any point did you reveal when you had bought the set? (or with what? i.e. credit/cash?)


----------



## oldavman

No, I was very vague about when I purchased the set, telling the manager on the phone that it had been about a year since I bought the set. He asked me if I had a receipt and I told him I didn't, but that Sanyo would still warrant it. When he started to balk I mentioned to him what Jim at Sanyo told me about Sanyo's stance. I also stated to the manager that I wasn't going to spend money for a new set after my old one had only 1-year of use. He told me he would call me back within the hour. He did and that's when he said for me to bring back the old set for an exchange for the HT73046. The manager wasn't in the store last evening but he left word at the service desk to exchange the tv for me. Albeit without a receipt.

I used a credit card to purchase my original set along with a stand.


----------



## Bill1313

If by chance Wal-Mart won't let you exchange the set I would ask Sanyo (Jim?) to send you a letter telling you exactly how to exchange the set at Wal-Mart & make sure Sanyo gives you a persons name & phone number to call because that way you can just show the letter to the store manager & have him call Sanyo & if he still refuses call Wal-Mart's home office & explain the problem to them & I'm sure they will take care of it for you.


After you have the set for a while I'd like to see a test report on it compared to your old model. Thanks.


----------



## sensibull

Success! Like oldavman, I was able to exchange my defective (intermittant green tint)HT30744 for a new HT30746. The manager at the first store I tried insisted I give him an exact purchase date (I slipped up and said I had bought it with a "bank card"). Luckily, I had another Walmart about the same distance in the other direction, with a 30746 in stock. This time I said I had paid cash, bought it about 10-11 months ago (in reality, it was Aug. '04) but didn't have a receipt, and convinced the manager to actually call Sanyo support himself when he balked at the exchange. The only real hitch was that they insisted for some odd reason on keeping the manual and remote for the new model (I had forgotten the old ones). No biggie, as the new remote looked much cheaper and without as many features as the old one (which seems to work the new tv fine) and I don't use the old remote anyway. I even got an exchange receipt with the new tv!


Still calibrating the new tv and scanning for channels but I will report back with any differences I find. Thanks oldavman for paving the way


----------



## Bill1313

sensibull, Congrats & I hope the new set works out for you & I'm hoping Sanyo fixed all the problems.


I'm thinking of buying this set for my daughter as a present so please report back on it as soon as you have the time. Thanks.


----------



## kevbeck122

I wonder if they'll let me do the same with the problems I'm having. I don't have the green tint issue though (yet). I'm out of the warranty by about two weeks. Wouldn't hurt to try I guess...


----------



## yrly

Just figured I'd give you all an update. Have run into no green issues since the IC711 resolder on the 30744. I use this set in the kitchen and it receives lots of use, so this might be a good sign. Thus far its been about 2 1/2 months and I haven't had a problem.


I'm kinda hoping that this was indeed the fix, as I looked at the new one at Wal-Mart the other day and didn't think the picture was quite as crisp as the old one. Whether or not it was their signal I can't say, but I seem to recall the old one having had a better picture in the store.


----------



## sensibull

After a little time with the 30746, I would have to concur with yrly and say the picture on this new model is not as sharp as it was on the 30744, particularly with HD material. On the plus side, the colors seem a wee bit more accurate and bright, but HDTV has less of a wow factor. Hard to be more specific than that. If my 30744 had still been under warranty, or I could have gotten a better repair quote, I would have definitely opted for the repair, rather than the exchange for the 30746.


Other gripes:


1. Something about the way the analog out signal works on this set is preventing my Harman Kardon 635 receiver from auto switching between analog and digital when I switch tuners. This is hugely frustrating and means I either have to watch everything in analog sound (with DSP processing) or run the analog outs into another input on the receiver and switch that way. Possible this would not be a problem if you use a cable box -- I am simply splitting my basic cable into the analog and digital tuners and picking up QAM channels that way.


2. The picture modes are more primitive and less intuitive. I still need to experiment a little bit to test, but the 30744 had "Normal" and "Full" modes. When set to "Full", the set knew to adjust from standard to widescreen when going from analog to HDTV. On the new set, the modes are fixed: "Pix1" is 4:3, "Pix2" is 16:9. For my money, the zoom modes (Pix3 and Pix4) are completely useless.


3. There is a Picture/Sound segment of the menu, and yet none of the options relate to the sound and the onboard speakers cannot be switched off like with 30744. Why "sound" is even included in the menu is a mystery.


4. I am getting a wee bit more interference (wavy lines) on both the component inputs and the tuners than I got with the 30744. Now, to be fair, I have a huge rat's nest of wires behind my set, so it's possible this might not show up in anyone else's house. People complained of this problem with the 30744 as well -- I must have just gotten lucky before.



All that being said, I still think the 30746 is a great deal for an entry-level HDTV. I paid $747 for the 30744 (before it went on sale) and the 30746 is going for $478. I have no geometry problems to speak of, the styling of the set is sleeker and less bulky (though just as ridiculously heavy), and hopefully I can now watch from the comfrot of my couch knowing I won't have to get up and bang on the set to get the "greenies" to go away anymore.


----------



## sensibull

Quick amendment to #2 in my post above. It does look like the new set (30746) will remember different Pix Shape settings for different inputs, so it's easy enough to set your analog tuner to Pix1 and your digital tuner to Pix2. Moreover, when set to Pix2 on the Digital tuner, it does pillarbox 4:3 appropriately.


No question there's a bit more grain on this set than than the 30744, but that can be amelerioted somewhat by backing off on the sharpness.


----------



## oldavman

The picture modes are more primitive but work in the same order as the HT30744. After turning the contrast way down, my picture quality is the same as what I had before. My HD signal from off air and HD Directv looked very good.


----------



## The Chosen 360

Hi dudes,

I've been reading these forums for a while and have been using this particular thread for about a few months now to fix what needed to be done on my tv. I had the ht28745 and it sucked. I hate to say that about it, but it did. I got it for my xbox360. I have another HD but it's a 4:3 and it does have vertical compression, but I just wanted a widescreen set. The tv was a bargain, atleast it seemed at first. The first one had to go back because of a bad, very bad tilt and I lost my business card sized receipt from walmart a few days after I got the original in December. So I take that one back and they give me a new tv, a replacement, the 28745. When I opened this one, it had magnet spots and the tilt issue and the 1080i had a moving bar that went across the screen and the 720p had the jailbars. I calibrated the tv and had to turn the contrast to "blast" sun spot levels so that the moving bar wouldn't look so bad. 720p was unusable. I hesitated on taking the set back to Walmart because I felt that with two bad sets, I didn't want to take a chance on hauling this set back just to get a new problem tv. With no receipt, what could I do. Now the good news. I got the idea of calling sanyo from you guys and did so. They hooked me up with some other guy who wasn't handling stuff right. So I called back and asked for the ever famous Jim. He told me the same thing he told you all. I take the set back and they only have the 30inch and they don't carry the 28 anymore. I was counting on this as I wanted hdmi. After I get to the store, the manager gives me the hardest time ever. The manager refused to give me the 30746 and I had to call Jim on my cell so he could talk to them. They refused to talk to Sanyo. Even with telling them about option 2. Since i had the 28, they didn't want to exchange it. They eventually got me the store manager, and I was able to exchange it after Jim told them he would call the home office and let them know how they handle their customers. Once Jim said that, they rung me up and gave me a real receipt so that if anything goes wrong, they will replace it. This tv has none of the problems that the forementioned ones had. The only thing I have to do is calibrate it now. I have heard about the interference that some get. I'm not getting it now. Is anyone else getting it? Well I got my tv and I'm happy now. Thanks to you guys and your tips and very special thanks to Jim. Peace.


----------



## Bill1313

Well after working in the retail business I can tell you that if you don't get what your looking for from a department manager or store manager get right on the phone to the stores home office but before you do that let the manager know that your are going to call them & make sure you do.


And at the home office level if you don't get what you want from the first person you talk to just keep asking for people higher & higher up until your problem is taken care of.


Most companies today will bend over backwards to keep their customers happy as long as your not trying to screw them & that also goes for companies that are selling to the stores they also want to keep the stores happy (Especially Wal-Mart) & if a store puts pressure on them they inturn will usually take an item back that they sold to the stores so they don't loose any future sales to them.


And I hate to say this, but most guys hate to get on the phone & they usually pass the job onto their wives or girlfriends to make the call & I can tell you now that when a guys makes the call they will get more attention then if a woman makes it only because 99% of the calls & complaints wiil be from women so their not used to listening to a male on the phone.


Guys believe me, Make The Calls Yourself.


----------



## The Chosen 360

Man this new 30746 that I got from walmart a few days ago, 3 days ago to be exact, the darn thing goes out. First the tv shut off by itself, so I turn it back on, it goes back off immediately. So I wait a few minutes and turn it back on and the thing starts to sizzle inside and i hear a pop. Needless to say, I unplugged the thing immediately. I even had it plugged in to the monster power hts1000 so it's not a voltage or current issue with my house as everything else is cool and this is the first time ever this has happened. I haven't even used it that much. Now I gotta lug this big thing back to the walmart tommorow. Shat. This really sucks as the picture was the best that I've seen in a while. My friend has the sony xbr 960 and my pic quality looked just as good as his. Oh well, I may just get a refund. I don't know how much of this hauling I can take. I mentioned earlier that I wasn't getting interference, but I did start getting it the day after I wrote the earlier post. I think its interference from the inside of the set affecting the picture. I think it's safe to say, I won't be getting another sanyo product as long as I shall live after this. If I can get a refund, I will.


----------



## MrDrew

I have done a bit of skimming of this thread, but 83 pages is a lot to tackle. I have had my HT30744 for over a year now and I love it! I have decided to venture out into the world of HTPC. I purchased a eVGA 7600GS video card so that I can use my TV as my computer monitor. It's coming in the mail tomorrow. I need to know what I need to do to get it up and running. I already bought a DVI --> HDMI adapter. Do I need powerstrip? I'm more than willing to do some reading if there is a thread that would help me. Thanks for any help!


----------



## sensibull

I have little experience with nVidia drivers, but basically (unless you want to go mucking about in the service menu) you want your card to output 1136 x 668 or 1152 x 668, both at 60hz. The consensus seems to be that these resoultions work best in most situations, and produce little to no overscan. See this thread for others attempting to use that set as a monitor, but unless you discover some super secret special trick, I think you'll find surfing the web or really doing anything other than viewing video content or using a htpc frontend really hard on the eyes. Something about the scaler in this set (and the seeming impossibility of feeding it a 1:1 pixel map) just makes reading text impossible.


----------



## Shink

Also, for me, after a while the connection from the PC to the HDMI just stopped working. I tested the PC on a DVI monitor and the TV with a OTA tuner with HDMI output, and both worked fine. But they stopped working together - even a new video card didn't fix it.


I was wholly unimpressed anyway, so gave up after a couple weeks.


----------



## MrDrew

not too encouraging, but I'll give it a shot when I get the vid card. I'll post up my experiences.


----------



## DB2

I have the 28" (or is it 26"?) version of this set and last night I tried hooking my HTPC up to it via VGA-Component cable. I wasn't able to get any picture on the screen despite trying several different resolutions. What am I doing wrong? Does the component input not accept an RGB signal?


My set does not have the DVI or HDMI input, only component.


Thanks


----------



## Shink

Component video is not a raw RGB format - you'll need a video card that is capable of outputting component video. See the following for a good overview of how component video works.

http://www.projectorcentral.com/component.htm


----------



## DB2

Thanks for the link. I have an Nvidia 6800GT, how do i get it to output component video colorspace?


----------



## Shink

If it supports it, it should have come with a "dongle" that connects to the S-Video port on the card (note that it is not converting S-Video to Component, it just connects to the S-Video port). I think the support is varied by manufacturer, so not all 6800GT would have this capability.


----------



## burnley

I have a ATI 9800 Pro AIW attached to this TV. I used the control center from the ATI drivers. It was a pain to initially connect to. I first used a monitor and connected it to component 3. Then when this was working, I connected DVI to HDMI, so I have it working with HDMI and Component 3.

The difference between them is that DVD's will not play on component 3 since my resolution is higher than 480p, but they play fine on HDMI.

I am using 1152x696 (or close to them), and it looks great with fonts at 120%.

I use Opera as web browser (free) since you can zoom the screen with the + button on your keyboard (wireless).

I use Beyond TV as the front end, and that is totally worth is with firefly as the RF remote.


I have the greenies like a few of you with no receipt (on credit card). Sanyo asked serial # and model #, then said to take it back to Wal-Mart for exchange, and they can check that its still in warranty there. I think I'll call them to make sure they have a replacement first.


----------



## Exidon

Ok, I just got the ht30746 today, my first hdtv, and I have to say I think something is wrong. The picture is clear, until something moves, at which point the quality seriously degrades.


For instance, I have a gamecube plugged into the video1 on the back (non-component).. and on all my games everything looks great when nothing is moving, but when things move on screen they get outlined by artifacts. Its very annoying because as you are moving everything in front of you is blurred and it really puts a strain on your eyes. I got the tv from walmart, which didn't have the unit on display so I didn't get to see what it looks like until I got it home and plugged it in.


Is this normal? Even when I watch normal tv (no cable or anything, just signal picked up using rabbit ears) the picture becomes distorted when stuff is moving on screen. Is this because of a weak signal? If I get component cables for my gamecube or xbox will that stop the distortion? Its really aggravating, I paid 480 bucks for a "hdtv" that looks worse than a standard tv. I hope I can take this back for a refund.


----------



## lilyarbie

It sounds like somethings technically wrong with your tube. The Refreshing rate of your tube seems to be off and is probably not exactly flashing up the lines at the right rate of speed.


----------



## suzysunshine

Sanyo HT32744 with Sound Distortion. It has a very definate sound distortion at different times and on different channels. The sound is very loud and goes right through you. We were advised to take it off surround sound which we have done. This is the second tv we have had with this problem. Anyone else have this problem with this model. Sanyo will no longer let repair people work on this model. Will have to return the second tv to WalMart. Has anyone ever gotten a credit or money back from WalMart for a Sanyo tv? Their are no stores around with a compatible models. Would appreciate any help.


----------



## BigJames

Quick question.. I have a Sanyo HT30746 and was wondering what the Default Service Menu settings were? Thanks.

Will using the Reset button reset these service menu options??

-James


----------



## Shink

There is no such thing as default service menu settings - the settings are tweaked at the factory for individual sets.


----------



## sensibull

OK, I'm going bananas trying to diagnose and cure the faint but undeniably present rolling diagonal lines of interference I've been getting on my 30" 30746 ever since it replaced my 30744. Is anyone else struggling with this? I get it on all inputs (tuners, component, s-video, and HDMI), but it is not constant -- some channels and some inputs are worse than others (the component signal from my HTPC being the worst). I've tried different outlets, using a Tripp Lite UPS/line conditioner, ferrite cores on the power plugs, RF/EMI filters on the coax in. The problem is present regardless of what component or cable line is connected, so it must be either the TV itself, or interference coming from nearby. My question is, if it's the TV, can anything be done about it?


----------



## lumen64

I have the same problem. I did switch out my DVR box and that fixed a flickering problem I had through the component inputs, but then I had the faint line problem you have on every input including HDMI. If you find a fix please let me know.


----------



## modified




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oldavman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yesterday I called Sanyo Service about the green tint problems I was having with my HT30744. I informed them that I had purchased the set from Walmart in September, 2004 (which was now over 6-months past the warranty period). The Sanyo service rep told me that they have had problems with the set and the HT30746 was a replacement. I was instructed to call my nearest Walmart and explain to them what the Sanyo rep had told me and that Walmart should give me the HT30746 set in exchange for my defective set. After several minutes talking with a very "confused" store manager, he agreed to exchange my defective set with a HT30746 set. I brought back the old set last night and they gave me a new set without a receipt. The lady at the service desk said she was instructed not to give me a receipt since I did not have my old receipt. Strange policy, I'm not sure what course I will take if the 746 set becomes defective, but, I have a new TV that has a great looking picture.



you wonderful man. my tv is about 2 yrs old and started acting up a month ago out of the blue. i called sanyo when it started to happen but they gave me a tough **** attitude. i called walmart today and talked with a manager on the phone. of course there was apprehension from the manager about it. after i explained there was an understanding between sanyo and walmart she put me on hold to check it out, then came back to tell me to bring it in. when i got up there it took them awhile to make a receipt.


my tips would be to play dumb. i didn't even tell them the store i got it from. it was a good thing too because i think they were trying to search for my exact receipt. make sure you make it clear to them that you want an even trade. there's a $200 price difference and they were worried i was trying to get the money.


the tv itself isn't *as* good as the old one. i'm gonna have to adjust the settings some, right now the text isn't as crisp in the 360 dashboard as it was before. is there a pdf for the service manual like the old one?


----------



## hdtvmann

I was wondering if someone could tell me if the following is normal. When I increases the contrast more then 1/4 on the HT30746 I can begin to see squiggly vertical bars but only when the picture is very dark or black (Ie when credits come up in a movie I can see the sqiggly vertical bars which are a lighter black then the credit black background if i increase the contrast). The higher the contrast (Ie greater then 40%) the more apparant these vertical squiggly bars are. Is this normal for all HDTV's or is this a defect? other then that if I keep the brightness a little more then a half and contrast 1/4 the picture is perfect using all inputs including component. ANy info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Shink

No, random squiggly vertical bars are not normal.


----------



## oryan_dunn

It probably bows out on the lines with text and bows in on lines without text. It is a result of a power supply that is not quite adequte enough. CRTs with weak power supplies are common on lower end models. Just keep your contrast in check is the best way to prevent those squiggly lines. You don't notice them as much on normal material; the black and white nature of credits just amplifies the situation.


----------



## modified

yea i've read about the power supply thing. is it possible for a tv repair shop to install a better one? if this is an absurd question then it's because i really don't know how it works.


----------



## oryan_dunn

I doubt there are any aftermarket "tuner" parts for a cheap crt tv. I dunno if other supplies would work or not.


----------



## hdtvmann

Okay firstly thanks for the replies. Also I think I may have figured out what was giving me those bars. I have my tv hooked up to a surge protector and the light on it was telling me that the electrical was not properly grounded. Iam in an apartment building so the electrical is probely old. I switched outlets and the vertical bars broke up and dispersed on the screen.. (kinda looks grainy now-the screen is not totally pitch balck) in other words it less noticeable and only visible if I have contrast 100% on a totally black screen. Interesting I didnt realize how necessary it is that HDTV's are sensitve to a proper outlet.


----------



## djlupisto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvmann* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay firstly thanks for the replies. Also I think I may have figured out what was giving me those bars. I have my tv hooked up to a surge protector and the light on it was telling me that the electrical was not properly grounded. Iam in an apartment building so the electrical is probely old. I switched outlets and the vertical bars broke up and dispersed on the screen.. (kinda looks grainy now-the screen is not totally pitch balck) in other words it less noticeable and only visible if I have contrast 100% on a totally black screen. Interesting I didnt realize how necessary it is that HDTV's are sensitve to a proper outlet.



what type of surge protector are you using?


----------



## hdtvmann

its a apc 2525 joules.


----------



## Doerr

Hello

after reading this thread many months ago i decided it was a good buy well after 7 months the tv just died last night. The screen goes black and loses picture but not audio and then comes back happens frequently.

Should I phone sanyo or just goto Walmart. I dont have the box anymore.


----------



## djlupisto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doerr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> after reading this thread many months ago i decided it was a good buy well after 7 months the tv just died last night. The screen goes black and loses picture but not audio and then comes back happens frequently.
> 
> Should I phone sanyo or just goto Walmart. I dont have the box anymore.



Call Sanyo, then go to Wal-Mart...


----------



## Chasseur

I have the 30" sanyo, and my htpc uses a GeForce 6600.


The 6600 both have a DVI and Component tv-out. Which one should I use? Will I see any difference in the picture quality?


Thanks a lot.

Chasseur


----------



## sensibull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chasseur* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the 30" sanyo, and my htpc uses a GeForce 6600.
> 
> 
> The 6600 both have a DVI and Component tv-out. Which one should I use? Will I see any difference in the picture quality?



In my experience, DVI>HDMI produces a crisper, more vibrant image with this set than component, particularly with regards to text. I use a Radeon though, so YMMV.


----------



## appadv

DVI should produce a better picture.


----------



## Chasseur

I find the tv to be "hard for the eyes" by default. I reduced the contrast and brightness a lot to make it more comfortable. All the white when watchding a hockey game was giving me a headache. Is this normal?


Chasseur


----------



## Shink

Of course it's not normal for people to get headaches while watching TV.


----------



## AshleyTwo

I've browsed through this thread, as well as googled myself to near-insanity, and can't seem to find an answer.


I have a Sanyo CE28WN4-B and wanted to access the service menu due to geometry problems. I know this thread is for the HT32744 but was grasping at straws really. I've tried holding down Volume -, Menu and every other suggestion can find and its not working. Thanks.


----------



## oldavman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AshleyTwo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've browsed through this thread, as well as googled myself to near-insanity, and can't seem to find an answer.
> 
> 
> I have a Sanyo CE28WN4-B and wanted to access the service menu due to geometry problems. I know this thread is for the HT32744 but was grasping at straws really. I've tried holding down Volume -, Menu and every other suggestion can find and its not working. Thanks.



Try calling Sanyo at 1-800-877-5032. Ask for Jim.

Hope this helps.


----------



## entropi

Hi, new member here! I have an HT32744 with a problem: It won't turn on, either from the remote or the cabinet on/off switch. My son clicked it on then off real quick, and it just wouldn't come back on. I know it has power, I can hear the hum, and a click when I try to turn in on, followed by another click about three srconds later. It will do this three times, then nothing until you unplug it and replug it in. I just got off the phone with a Sanyo service center, they want $60 up front just to look at it. Is this repair simply a matter of sliding out and in a PC card? If so, I've built many computers, and upgraded/repaired more, it's a hobby of mine. If it is possible I can do the reapair, where can I buy the part? Thanks for any advice, I appreciate it.


----------



## sensibull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *entropi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this repair simply a matter of sliding out and in a PC card? If so, I've built many computers, and upgraded/repaired more, it's a hobby of mine. If it is possible I can do the reapair, where can I buy the part? Thanks for any advice, I appreciate it.



I assume you're using "PC card" metaphorically? In any case, I seriously doubt you'll be able to repair it yourself. How would you even begin to know what to repair? I'm no TV tech, but I'm guessing not turning on could mean a whole host of things, from minor to major. The way I see it, you have 2 options: pay for the repair, or call Sanyo and try to convince them to let you exchange for a 30746 (read the last couple pages of this thread to get a sense of how to go about this).


Good luck.


----------



## JamesC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *entropi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If so, I've built many computers, and upgraded/repaired more, it's a hobby of mine. If it is possible I can do the reapair, where can I buy the part? Thanks for any advice, I appreciate it.



I would advise you avoid opening the set. A picture tube is basically a very large capacitor and even with the television unplugged, it still holds a deadly charge.


If you bought it less than a year ago from Walmart, you may be able to return it from what I understand.


----------



## entropi

Thanks for your replies. I have worked on TV's before, though a while ago. I do know how to discharge one. No, I wasn't using PC card metaphorically, some are built as such. You'd be surprised what you can find out with just a VOM and common sense, though I agree a logic probe would be handy. It was bought over a year ago, so no warranty, and most of the Wal-Marts around here are already out. And yes, the HT32744 and 30744 are discontinuted from Wal-Mart's active inventory, I checked at work last night. Sounds like I bought a lemon.







Well, guess I have to make lemonade. I have one other possible option to try out before I bring it in and bend over.







I did try the whopping it just above the input board to no avail, but hey, it was worth a shot.


My store does have one HT30744 left, I suppose I could try trading even up for it. I'm not sure if it will fit in my cabinet, though the 32744 had 1/4" clearance on each side!


----------



## mggtiger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doerr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> after reading this thread many months ago i decided it was a good buy well after 7 months the tv just died last night. The screen goes black and loses picture but not audio and then comes back happens frequently.
> 
> Should I phone sanyo or just goto Walmart. I dont have the box anymore.



ACKKKKK! I'm having the same problem (all video goes out, not even menus, but sound remains). The odd thing is, when I shut off the set, the flash of retrace lines is visible. Sometimes if I turn the set off and back on, the picture comes back on. Sometimes if I tap the back of the set, the picture also comes back on. But not always.


Even though my HT32744 was out of its short (refurb) Value City warranty, Sanyo agreed to have a local shop fix it. I lucked out -- the shop agreed to pick up/drop off the set for $50 cash -- I consider it a bargain rather than having to lug this monster myself. Unfortunately, after a week in the shop, the problem, which is intermittent, won't recur for them.


If you end up getting yours fixed, please get the details and post them here on the web, so I and others with this same problem can solve it. Thanks.


----------



## mggtiger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sensibull* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In my experience, DVI>HDMI produces a crisper, more vibrant image with this set than component, particularly with regards to text. I use a Radeon though, so YMMV.



I agree. I repeat my recommendation for www.cablesforless.com , with this update: my HDMI/DVI cable went bad, and cablesforless immediately replaced it for free, with free shipping, and paid for shipping to send the old one back so they could see what went wrong with it. Great customer service.


Also, see my post # 2324. Be sure to purchase a dual - link cable. BTW, cablesforless is out of stock on the 6' cable right now, but the other lengths are in stock, cheap.

http://www.cablesforless.com/index.a...S&Category=790


----------



## DBCooper

I bought my Sanyo HT32744 June 3, 2005. It has nine days left on the warranty.


Today, when I turned the set on, it seemed to be missing red colors. But over the next ten or fifteen minutes, the reds came back. It's Friday before the holiday weekend, so I guess I can call Sanyo Tuesday. But I'm curious to know if anyone else has seen this problem and what was the result if you have.


----------



## DBCooper

I see that Wal-Mart no longer carries a 32" Sanyo HDTV. The Sanyo warranty say they will replace it where I bought it. Anybody know what's likely to happen?


----------



## brijenjas

They will probably give you credit towards another tv model.


----------



## adam1991




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DBCooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I bought my Sanyo HT32744 June 3, 2005. It has nine days left on the warranty.
> 
> 
> Today, when I turned the set on, it seemed to be missing red colors. But over the next ten or fifteen minutes, the reds came back. It's Friday before the holiday weekend, so I guess I can call Sanyo Tuesday. But I'm curious to know if anyone else has seen this problem and what was the result if you have.



I bought mine in July 05, and a few days ago I noticed that the red was completely gone. (It was easy to diagnose; the ReplayTV screen saver alternates among red, green, and blue logos.) I cycled power a few times, and no go. Dammit. I turned it off and left it off for a few hours.


When I came back and tried again, I had full color. Been good ever since. I figure I'm on borrowed time; I guess that's OK, since the set was fairly cheap to begin with. You do get what you pay for, up to a certain point (beyond which you're just throwing money away for the sake of throwing money away, but that's a different story).


----------



## Shink

Are you using component cables? Your Red cable (Pr) might be loose.


----------



## adam1991




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shink* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you using component cables? Your Red cable (Pr) might be loose.



This was across the board on all inputs, unfortunately.


----------



## boostfrenzy

I just purchased a HT30746 and got it home, noticed in the store it had some interference, figured it was just the input they were feeding it, same thing at home










using xbox 360 in 780p/1080i w/ component cables... just has some lines/distortion if you look carefully, same with component input from dvd player... even get some flickering horizontal lines if you look very closely in progressive mode


time to take it back?


----------



## HazyCloud




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boostfrenzy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just purchased a HT30746 and got it home, noticed in the store it had some interference, figured it was just the input they were feeding it, same thing at home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using xbox 360 in 780p/1080i w/ component cables... just has some lines/distortion if you look carefully, same with component input from dvd player... even get some flickering horizontal lines if you look very closely in progressive mode
> 
> 
> time to take it back?



Same thing here. I just purchased the Sanyo HT30746 at Sprawl Mart and I have the same lines in 720p/1080i when using my Xbox 360. When the screen displays dark images I have the jailbars and the small horizontal lines running across. I've also noticed it while using S Video for DVDs. I did turn the brightness and contrast down due to the default being set high and the picture does look a little better. I can faintly still see the lines though. Is there a way to fix this in the service menu?


I was thinking about returning it but I have been reading here that this is a problem with this model. Any known cures?


If I need to I will call Sanyo and see what they can do. Is Jim the best person to talk to?


----------



## Shink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adam1991* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This was across the board on all inputs, unfortunately.



Earlier in this thread I remember someone saying that Sanyo send out a tech that re-soldered a connection point for their red gun. Sounds like you might have a similar problem - you should give Sanyo tech support a call.


----------



## rebeljt

Hello community, I own the Sanyo HT32744 HDTV television. I get my signals via OTA Antenna. The picture and sound seem to be good. I am having one problem and I am not sure if its the nature of the beast or a problem with the set. When I am watching indoor sports, Hockey, and Basketball so far I get a annoying flashing at times. I think its due to the camera flashing in the crowds. My screen kind of blacks. Its irritating to me. I also wondered if maybe it was the source.. But it happens on multiple channels, multiple resolutions. It even happens when I watch the local sports review shows and they show highlights from the game. I haven't noticed this problem on Baseball but the only games I have watched are outdoor. I can't say about football as I have only had it setup 2 weeks. It doesn't happen on non-sports content that I have noticed. If anyone has any insight I would appreciate it. Thanks,


JT


----------



## DBCooper




DBCooper said:


> Well, the red problem never recurred. In the last eight days, every time I turned on the Sanyo, the color was OK. I doubt that calling them today would have any benefit, even though the warranty expires tomorrow. Cross my fingers and hope, I suppose.


----------



## DBCooper




DBCooper said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DBCooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, the red problem never recurred. In the last eight days, every time I turned on the Sanyo, the color was OK. I doubt that calling them today would have any benefit, even though the warranty expires tomorrow. Cross my fingers and hope, I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On further thought, I did call Sanyo before the warranty expired because the set has other problems (other than the temporarily missing red.) The Sanyo rep agreed that the red problem would likely return and it was best to take action now. She offered a full credit at Wal-Mart (I paid ~$700 one year ago) but, frankly, it's a huge hassle to return such a heavy set. Also, I had purchased a $200 matching silver stand and Sanyo doesn't make this 32" HDTV any more. Nor are the replacements (any brand) likely to match. After some discussion, she agreed to try to fix it in my home. I listed three things that I neded done:
> 
> 
> 1. Replace the "red module" (her phrase) that was acting up.
> 
> 2. Fix the two pale green spots on the screen that only show up in a B/W movie or when they overlap a large area of white. One is left of center and the other in the lower right of the screen, but neither are in the corners. She seemed to think that it was possible to fix them.
> 
> 3. Re-program the set to add back the QAM cable HDTV tuner capability that was in this model until a few months before mine was manufactured.
> 
> 
> They promised to find a qualified repairman and have him or her call on Monday, 5 June.the
Click to expand...


----------



## davidki

I have the 32744 32" tv from WalMart, occasionally on white screens I get a Green Blob, (Kelly on the Ragis show wears white blouses guess where the green shows up) I called Sanyo, they told me that is is a known problem and to take the TV back to Walmart for an exchange (Walmart does not have any more) so I've keep it and consider it a unique feature when the blob shows up!.


I then (in to constant pain) purchased the new HT30746 "New Model" 30" widescreen, I love it, but the Pin Cushions on the vertical center is bowing in. Does anyone have a service manual for the HT 30746 with the service codes? I can get in to the service mode but the service manual for the 32744 and the HT 30746 look different and I don't want to make things worse.


For $478 for the 30" widescreen with built in tuner is a great value, Id just like to tweak it a bit to make it better, so if anyone out here has a service manual and can send me a pdf of it I"d really appreciate it..


One thing that Sanyo did say is that they will back it up with a 1 year exchange at WalMart, and I purchased it on my american express card so that gives me a second year warranty to match the manufacturers 1 year.


Any help would be appreciated, you can email any docs or info to [email protected] I"d appreciate it.


----------



## gw20850




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davidki* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the 32744 32" tv from WalMart, occasionally on white screens I get a Green Blob, (Kelly on the Ragis show wears white blouses guess where the green shows up) I called Sanyo, they told me that is is a known problem and to take the TV back to Walmart for an exchange (Walmart does not have any more) so I've keep it and consider it a unique feature when the blob shows up!.
> 
> 
> I then (in to constant pain) purchased the new HT30746 "New Model" 30" widescreen, I love it, but the Pin Cushions on the vertical center is bowing in. Does anyone have a service manual for the HT 30746 with the service codes? I can get in to the service mode but the service manual for the 32744 and the HT 30746 look different and I don't want to make things worse.
> 
> 
> For $478 for the 30" widescreen with built in tuner is a great value, Id just like to tweak it a bit to make it better, so if anyone out here has a service manual and can send me a pdf of it I"d really appreciate it..
> 
> 
> One thing that Sanyo did say is that they will back it up with a 1 year exchange at WalMart, and I purchased it on my american express card so that gives me a second year warranty to match the manufacturers 1 year.
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated, you can email any docs or info to [email protected] I"d appreciate it.



It's seems that you have the manual for Sanyo HT30744/27744/32744. If you have this file in PDF format, could you please send me a copy to [email protected] ? I really appreciate it!


----------



## lesman

Hello. I just bought the 30" Sanyo HDTV, and I noticed that when playing my 360 through any of the component inputs, there is noise in the picture. It looks like vertical bars kind of moving fast across the screen. Also, there's other random noise in the picture. I went to circuit city today and bought a monster cable home theater power conditioner/surge protector, and then bought the monster cable Xbox 360 HD component cables. STILL no change.


I called up Sanyo and they said they have no reports of any such problems, that I should take it back to Wal Mart. The thing is, I just got done taking back 2 TV's in 2 months, and I am tired of it.

*Is there someone anyone can refer me to that can come out and repair this problem, because as I've read, it seems that this is NOT an isolated problem. Please help me out, I really need the noise to go away.*


Also, if I DO end up exchanging it, what are the chances the next one will have the same problem? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Shink

lesman,


It's an extremely common problem with this set, and we suspsect it's due to cheap components on the set itself. I'm not aware of anyone that's had it repaired.


----------



## gmansrt10

Hi guys first post. I just bought the 30 inch widescreen from walmart for $478 too. Im having the same problem. Im starting to think that 360 is just much better with Progressive scan. Is there anything we can do to optimize the picture and the other problem hes describing? Ive already returned one this month, that set was damaged though so thats a different story but I'd prefer to just make this one satisfactory. Thanks.


----------



## yrly

Figured I'd report back, my 30744 has been back now for quite some time and has logged quite a bit of use (usually a couple of hours a day) since it went to the repair shop for the loss of red issue. Since the IC on the red drive on the picture tube drive board was resoldered the issue has not returned. Anyone with one of these sets and such a problem should investigate this area. I'd veture a guess like the tuner issues that plagued the RCAs a few years back, there might have been a bad batch of solder joints in these sets. My theory behind this is the IC warms up, over time the cooling and warming cycles weaken the solder joints, and eventually the problem appears. It would explain why sometimes the sets will work when shaken or tapped, or work for a long period of time then have it reoccur frequently over a short period of time. I'm waiting for someone to drop a broken one off at a thrift store or sell it at a garage sale so I can experiment in testing the theory that this is the actual problem with these sets.


I've recently played around with the QAM tuner a bit which while nice seems to be somewhat annoying to use since you have to reprogram it if you wanted to use an over the air antenna.


----------



## Gatorbeetle

I've been a lurker here for some time...since I first saw the HT32744 at Wal-Mart. I was upset when they discontinued them before I could afford one...


Fast forward about 6 months...I'm in the market for an HDTV, and decide to get a used one...hoping to get lucky.


I find a HT32744 on Craigslist of all places...seller says she has had it for less than two years, $350, no problems. I see the TV hooked up to a $19 DVD (composite video only) and standard coax...and the pic is pretty dang good. Checking out the back it says "Refurb: May 2005." WOW, it was refurb just over a year ago...


I sweat a week waiting on my bonus from work...no one buys it...my wife tries to talk me out of it...I'm not hearing it.


I've had the TV for a bit over a week...Comcast DCT6412 Phase III box. First hooked up to component (pic excellent with DVD and cable) got the HDMI cable today (HDMI to HDMI) picture is even better (though it will not go into Surround sound now/not even an available option/grayed out.) My biggest issue now is when it is in DVR mode (when skipping ahead 30 sec and sometimes changing channels) there is a loud "CLICK" in the audio...wasnt there with component connection. Any ideas?


Also a bit annoying, I find myself switching pic shape between channels...display seems random, but to keep 1080 broadcasts widescreen, I have to select "full." Other channels either display correctly (4:3) or stretched, seems randomly...only slightly annoying, but would appreciate input, if anyone has any ideas...


Hoping since the TV was refurb so recently, some of the glitches will be worked out...knock on wood.


Thanks for all the info, past, present, and hopefully future!!


Rob


----------



## wrwine3

Recently I bought a Haier air conditioner that has a remote. I did not want one with a remote but was unable to find one. Several stores had the 5000 btu without remotes, but nothing larger.


Yesterday, my wife and I got into a "discussion" about the settings on the air conditioner. I asked her why it was on the fan setting rather than on cool. She said she had not touched the air conditioner. This "discussion" lasted a few minutes before we agreed to disagree.


You may ask "why post this in the Sanyo TV thread?". I bought the 27" version (HT27745) last October. It turns out that some of the buttons on the Sanyo remote in the TV mode ALSO changes settings on the Haier air conditioner. I found out I could change all the a/c settings with the Sanyo remote. Strangely, the Haier remote does NOT operate the TV.


Gotta love technology.....


----------



## Gatorbeetle

Now that's funny...I'd cover the IR receiver on the AC with tape or something, since you didn't want the AC to have remote anyway...


----------



## lilyarbie

The Sanyo Television remote must be using frequencies that are similar to the one programmed into your Air Conditioner. If you hate screwing with your air conditioner everytime you change channels or change volume, you might want to cover the sensor.


----------



## Gatorbeetle

there's an echo in here...


----------



## lilyarbie

Sorry if I sounded like a copy cat


----------



## ucdcrush

I have the 32" 32744 that I bought from Walmart in February of 2005, so the 1 year warranty is over.


I've just recently noticed where a green tint will come over the screen, sometimes it will go away on its own, sometimes I need to smack the TV then it goes back to normal. It sounds very much like Yrly's TV which ended up being a mis-soldered IC711.


At this point in time, would Walmart exchange this TV? From what I've read of this thread, they dont' have a 32" 4:3 HDTV anymore. I do have the original receipt, but I could always misplace it and remember that I actually bought it in August 2005. Or, would Sanyo fix it at their cost?


----------



## Shink

Try calling Sanyo - none of us can tell you what Sanyo or Walmart will do.


----------



## brazzle

Hi, I recently purchased a HT30746 and i love it. I haven't noticed any problems luckily except that the picture is slightly tilted to one side. I am wondering if this can be corrected in the service menu? and if so, by what option? Sorry if this has been answered, i searched but have been unable to find an answer, or even a similar problem


Thanks


----------



## oldavman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ucdcrush* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the 32" 32744 that I bought from Walmart in February of 2005, so the 1 year warranty is over.
> 
> 
> I've just recently noticed where a green tint will come over the screen, sometimes it will go away on its own, sometimes I need to smack the TV then it goes back to normal. It sounds very much like Yrly's TV which ended up being a mis-soldered IC711.
> 
> 
> At this point in time, would Walmart exchange this TV? From what I've read of this thread, they dont' have a 32" 4:3 HDTV anymore. I do have the original receipt, but I could always misplace it and remember that I actually bought it in August 2005. Or, would Sanyo fix it at their cost?



Try calling Sanyo at 1-800-877-5032. Ask for Jim. I had to replace my 30" that had green tint problems. Jim from Sanyo was very helpful and I used his leverage to get a new 30" from Wal-mart.


----------



## oldavman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brazzle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I recently purchased a HT30746 and i love it. I haven't noticed any problems luckily except that the picture is slightly tilted to one side. I am wondering if this can be corrected in the service menu? and if so, by what option? Sorry if this has been answered, i searched but have been unable to find an answer, or even a similar problem
> 
> 
> Thanks



If it's still under warranty, force Wal-mart to exchange it for a new one. If it is out of warranty tell Wal-mart you paid too much money to have this kind of problem and you want a replacement.


----------



## xrobx

i have recently put the "SANYO 30" Wide Screen HDTV w/ Built-In ATSC Tuner, HT30746" on layaway at walmart, the main reason why i am getting it is to use when playstation 3 comes out to hook it up via HDMI. this is the cheapest high definition set that has an HDMI input so it seemed like the best way to go. also it says on every website that i look at that it has 1080i but in walmart on the tag it says that it's a maximum of 720p? which is correct? i still can't decide if i made a good choice orr not after reading all these posts


----------



## Shink

It's a 1080i native set, although I don't believe it's truly capable of 1080 scan lines. I believe I read somewhere that it has 800 scanning lines, although I may be wrong about that. It is capable of displaying inputs of 480i, 480p, 720p, and 1080i and upconverts everything to 1080i (see http://www.sanyo.com/entertainment/t...productID=1240 ). Note that it won't be able to display 1080p input (such as PS3 is capable of).


At any rate, you're going to be paying more for the Playstation 3 than you will be for the television - that seems backwards to me. I think you'd be happier if you saved up and got a larger screen, preferably with 1080p capabilities (although the price for this can be very high). If cost is a big issue for you, you should be able to find 37" 720p LCD sets for around $1,000 nowadays and 42" 720p plasma sets for arond $1500. Sam's Club & Costco also offer a 50" 720p plasma television by Vizio for less than $2000 - I have it and can definitely recommend it for the price.


The PS3 would look good on this Sanyo, but it wouldn't be breathtaking.


----------



## xrobx

thank you for the quick response. ok here's the deal, i already have the 600 bucks saved up and in the bank for november 17th when ps3 comes out so that's taken care of. but there's no way i'd be able to save up to get a $1000 set, this one is only 478. and yeah i know it wont be able to handle 1080p but i figure 1080i isn't too shabby especially compared to my current tv which is a pile of junk.


the only other one i considered was this one. a Philips 30" Widescreen HDTV w/ Built-In ATSC Tuner, 30PW9110D/37.


it goes for $526 at walmart but i really couldn't tell if this one had any adavantage over the sanyo and the sanyo was 50 bucks cheaper. they really look almost identical to me...


----------



## lilyarbie

High motion games work best on progressive scan due to the fact that all scan lines are painted over the screen in each swipe of the screen. With interlace, you've got fractional second delays in the screen. This might not produce a smooth flowing picture and you might notice that on games that are rendered at 1920x1080 resolution. My brother has an Xbox 360 hooked to his DLP television which is a native 1280x720 progressive scanned set. Even though the resolution is not full high definition, the smooth flowing video makes up for the loss in sharpness.


----------



## Shink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xrobx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> there's no way i'd be able to save up to get a $1000 set, this one is only 478.



OK, do this. Instead of spending the money on the set, pay a friend to wait in line with you for a PS3 and buy one with this money. Then, sell it on eBay for $1,000+ and buy a better set







I'm just letting you know that for the truly mindblowing experience you want from your Playstation 3, you'll need a better set than this one. The set is a good deal for the money, but you still get what you pay for.


----------



## Seeth Ransom

Just wanted to Pop my head on the ones who got this years model.

I have last year's 28inch. The tube seems the same as my model.

I know people with LCD, and Plasma (not 1080P's) who say my picture is every bit as nice as their pics. I don't think they were being polite (I hope).

If this is for a Bedroom, or Dorm/1st apartment, it is a great low cost/high quality solution. To Me (who has only seen a few HDTV's other than my own) the picture is awesome.

Remember, the closer you sit to your TV should be a factor for how big your screen should be. You should not go for the huge sets if your viewing distance is only a few feet.

Last tip for this set, Have a dolly! This is a heavy set! I had to carry my 28" up to the third floor!

HDMI ::Sigh:: I should have waited...

Mark


----------



## ilmonello7

No matter what I plug in the back of the set It doesnt see it and I get a message no inputs detected.


Anyone have a similar problem? It is almost 2 years old.


Thx


Steve


----------



## Guiboche

Hello,


Sorry if this has been posted here before (this thread is after all 85 pages long!










I have an HT30744 and there seams to be a audio/video sync delay. I thought it just might be my DVD player (it upconverts to 1080), but I dismissed this when I watched the TV carefully and realized that EVERYTHING had a sync problem.


My proof of this sync was when I was in Wal-Mart again. I saw wall full of the TVs playing.


Now, I understand that there are a lot of anomalies that can cause all the TVs to refresh at different rates. But, from seeing all the Wal-Mart TVs, EVERY TV was refreshing in sync. Except the HT30744 model. It looked to be 1 frame off.


I went to a few Wal-Marts. ALL the TVs refreshed in sync, again, except the HT30744. Refreshing a full 1 frame behind.


I did some tests (I am a video editor). I created some files for my TV to play. 1, regular, and 1, a frame outta sync. To my suprise, the file I created that was 1 frame outta sync played in perfect visual sync with the audio.


I've concluded that this TV does in fact have an audio/video sync issue. It plays video back 1 frame too late.


Can anyone suggest anything for this? Can any of the service options fix it?


----------



## Shink

If you can notice something 1/30th of a second out of sync, then you are better than the rest of us I'd imagine. I highly doubt that's something that's going to be fixable in the service menu.


----------



## Munkee Boy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yrly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Figured I'd report back, my 30744 has been back now for quite some time and has logged quite a bit of use (usually a couple of hours a day) since it went to the repair shop for the loss of red issue. Since the IC on the red drive on the picture tube drive board was resoldered the issue has not returned. Anyone with one of these sets and such a problem should investigate this area. I'd veture a guess like the tuner issues that plagued the RCAs a few years back, there might have been a bad batch of solder joints in these sets. My theory behind this is the IC warms up, over time the cooling and warming cycles weaken the solder joints, and eventually the problem appears. It would explain why sometimes the sets will work when shaken or tapped, or work for a long period of time then have it reoccur frequently over a short period of time. I'm waiting for someone to drop a broken one off at a thrift store or sell it at a garage sale so I can experiment in testing the theory that this is the actual problem with these sets.



Are you certain that it was IC711? I am having the green tint problem, so I popped open the tv and resoldered the IC711 chip. The green issue has reappeared since then.


----------



## yrly

IC711 was the one they resoldered. It is the chip that drives the red gun of the picture tube on the picture tube neck. There are three similar chips if I recall, one per gun. I discussed this with the repair person. Contrary to what it appears the set isn't going green, it's losing the red. The picture will appear green with no red. The red is still there but it's not strong enough to produce a vibrant red needed for the proper picture. After explaining to the repair person that rocking the set would restore the color, or tapping it or sometimes unplugging it, we pretty much reached that a solder joint somewhere was at fault. I actually had to have them take the thing in until they could get the problem to replicate while it was powered on and correct it. I'd assume it would be possible for that chip to go bad entirely, possibly as the result of a solder problem (I was explained something to that effect in regards to an RCA TV I had repaired a couple of years ago). Still it has been 6 months the TV has been in use since then and the problem has not reappeared, this TV gets several hours of use per day.


----------



## Munkee Boy

Well, I may have spoke too soon. Besides the one time that it went green right after I soldered it, it hasn't done it again since then. I have my fingers crossed that it did indeed fix it and it won't come back. Thanks for passing on the information yrly!


----------



## yrly

Might want to check the solder job again just to be on the safe side or at least you'll know where to look should it happen again. Apparently the factory solder job looks OK visually at least based on what he told me, it was not until I described it in depth that the repair guy combed it over again and it was then that he tested it over a weekend, found the apparent problem after the green issue appeared and soldered it. Again though so far so good been 6 months here and it has not happened since he did it. I've been using this TV in the kitchen where it's used about 4 hours (possibly more) a day on average so it has logged a good bit of time since the repair. They wave bath solder things these days and though it might look physically good it might not make good contact. Hopefully this proves to be the root of this problem, not just for you but for others with this problem especially those a way out of warranty with no recourse. As I say when it happened and I called Sanyo, they didn't seem to doubt that what it was could be fixed and since I'm in close proximity to an authorized repair center never had an issue with having them look at it. I'll keep everyone posted should it happen again but so far so good. Of course knowing this I've been combing thirft stores and the curb hoping someone ditches one with this problem as I wouldn't mind having another one of these for the basement.


On a side note have you noticed any difference in the picture since doing this? Mine had a tad more of a red push after this repair which I had to dial down a bit, leading me to suspect that this problem was not only in the production but was compensated for in the service menu at the time these TVs were set up. Also is your set's QAM tuner enabled (mine is), I've been combing the posts to see if this issue was corrected around the time the QAM tuner was disabled.


Well good luck with your set, keep us all posted on the results, and again I hope it works out for the good, because when it's working it's really a pretty nice set.


----------



## safyre

Well, I bought the HT32744 in November 2005 and started experiencing the "green blob" almost constantly after a month or two. Then a couple of weeks ago, we started losing all the reds. As described in this thread, I would move the TV a bit and it would disappear. It then started occurring quite often. Pretty much, that was it as far as I was concerned. I called Sanyo and they just told me to return it to Wal-Mart. So we hauled that heavy SOB away. It took a little talking to, but after the associate read the warranty information they took it back (with original receipt of course) and we got our money back.

We ended up getting a 32" LCD Vizio L32HDTV which we are extremely happy with now. Between the exchange, the new TV and extended warranty, we paid under $350 for the upgrade.

The way I saw it was if these things were happening before the first year was up, who knows what else is to come.


Just thought I would post my experience here.


----------



## jsp2000

I've been having the same "loss of red" problem (on my HT32744) that so many others have been reporting...we'll be watching as normal, and then the screen takes a blueish-green tint, as if all the reds have gone out.


I called the Sanyo service line, told them my problem, and ended up getting connected to a "Mary Jo." She was extremely helpful, and told me a "digital module" had gone bad. Even though I am WAAAY out of warranty (bought the TV in Jan '05, and it has an August 04 manufacture date), she offered to send the needed replacement part to a local repair shop and to pay for the needed work.


I'll let you all know how it goes. If you are having a problem, it couldn't hurt to call Mary Jo at 1-800-877-5036. Very nice, and very helpful.


I'll say this for Sanyo...their TVs are kind of cheaply made, but their customer service is better than most.


----------



## yrly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsp2000* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> She was extremely helpful, and told me a "digital module" had gone bad.



Hmm, digital module probably means an IC... anyone else try resoldering IC711 which is part of the drive for the red gun of the picture tube? I'm wondering if this is the "bad" part. Report back and let us all in on what exact part they replace if they list it on the repair receipt, would probably be helpful for those who would attempt to do a repair themselves. If indeed it's IC711 we might have the lead on what exactly causes this problem. My set hasn't gone green since it was resoldered in January which is only a month or so shy of the period from when I bought the set to the time the problem first appeared.


----------



## Orbus

Hrm, disturbing. And I had heard Sanyo was supposed to be among the best (if not _the_ best in reliability). I'm seriously looking at the 30" model right now...


----------



## sviguy

so very disappointed in my 800$ Sanyo HT32744 & walmart...less than 2 yr old and blinking black when a lot of white is on the screen...started a week ago and getting worse...I contacted Sanyo today to give them a week to get it fixed...I predict next Monday I will kick the &!*# thing and have to pay to have the 150 lb beast hauled off...my next TV will not be HD, Sanyo or from walmart


----------



## Shink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sviguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> my next TV will not be HD, Sanyo or from walmart



You give up on an HDTV because the cheapest one you could find broke on you after two years? That's like buying a Chevy Cavalier, having it break down, and decide you're going to stick with a bicycle from now on.


If your next TV is NOT an HDTV, I bet you'll be kicking yourself in two years.


----------



## sviguy

"cheapest"? ...If my brand new cheapest car crapped out after less than 2 years, I would feel the same about that make and model...I remember the time when quality meant something...I just don't think the HD "wow" factor justifies the $...I need to research before my next buy to determine what brand & model has best chance of providing at least 5 years of satisfaction...my previous RCA 25" colortrak console model gave me 20 years with no problems...quality, where has it gone?


----------



## Shink

Yes, the Sanyo HDTV is the cheapest HDTV on the market, and it was when you purchased it as well. The Sanyo HDTV does not have much "wow" factor - get a larger screen from a high quality brand and you'll see the wow - just go check out a Panasonic 50" plasma or the Sony SXRD.


HDTV is not quite mainstream yet, so there is still a premium price involved, but prices have fallen fast. You can get a 50" HD Plasma set for less than $2,000 now and 30"+ HD LCD sets for less than $1,000.


It's one thing to say you would never buy Sanyo again, but it's another thing to say you will never buy an HD again. Already almost all primetime network television is in HD and almost all major sporting events. There's no reason (except cost) at this point in time to buy a new TV that doesn't have HD capabilities.


----------



## sleepaholic

I'm thinking about exchanging a defective HT30744 set back to walmart, its 10 months old, but I have my original receipt. Not sure what to do right now. The TV has the bad wavy component inputs, the audio and video sometimes doesn't sync up when using the digital optical output, and recently, the tv will just go black for minutes at a time....but will mysteriously come back on.


Can't find a definate answer in this forum, but from what I understand....


The new HT30746 is somewhat inferior to the HT30744, so I'm afraid that that set will crap out on me too in a few months.


Other option is getting the DP32746, Sanyo 32inch LCD, but it'll cost me an extra $400 bucks to upgrade to this. Is it worth the extra cost?


Or do I just keep this set and hope that it doesn't just go completely?


I'd like to keep the QAM tuner function and I don't think any of the other models at walmart has this.


Any opinions or ideas? Thanks in advance to all who can help.


----------



## soloist3

I owned the HT27745 (the 27" 4:3 model HDTV) AND the Sanyo LCD model DP32746 before I got my Sony KV-34HS420. I would say that if the HT-30746 is as good as the HT-27745 I would definitely get it over the LCD or any other CRT based HDTV. Although I ended up with a Sony KV-34HS420 I do feel that the picture quality was better on the HT-27745, I mean, the Sony is impressive but there is not as much of a wow factor as the Sanyo. Btw, unless you really do not care about picture quality I would HIGHLY advise against getting the DP32746, LCD's make horrid TV's, the Sanyo definitely is good, for an LCD, but, I was much happier watching ANYTHING on my old CRT SDTV


----------



## Afroteddy

Well I see some of you are quite dissapointed with your Sanyo, but I must say I am pleased with my $300 HDTV(32744) so far. I have learned alot about the HDTV format, much more than I thought I knew and it didn't cost me alot of money. I could have spent $1000 or more on a tv that may or may not have had the capabilities I had expected of all HDTVs. By the time I outgrow this one or it starts to fail on me I'll know more and I'll know what to look for in my next set besides just being an HD set.


With all that said I am now ready to try and make the most of this heavy thing. If any of you are experts with this tv I could use some tutoring with calibration(service manual??) and ATI component/powerstrip use. If someone can help me with this or even point me in the right directions thanks in advance.


----------



## junker

try this thread^^
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=206854


----------



## Afroteddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *junker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> try this thread^^
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=206854




I read that and I am actually printing it out right now but I was hoping to get some input from those who have actually used one of the Sanyo CRTs


Still looking for a HT32744 service manual too. My contrast was indeed at its max but I think my picture could still use a little fine tuning.


----------



## Hlx

Hello all. My tv I bought refurbished (HT32) back in November '05, and now at random times the red seems to go away like many other users have reported. What do I call or say or do so I can get Sanyo to fix this? I dont believe i have my Value City reciept anymore because it is well past the 90 day original warranty. Any suggestions or maybe tips to fix this problem will be great


----------



## yrly

Hi Hlx!

Unlike many here when my set lost the red last December instead of attempting to get a replacement from Wal-Mart I called Sanyo and asked if it could be repaired. (Glad I didn't too, the new model's picture isn't as good and I'd have had to wait for it to arrive, squandering the other half of the remainder of my warranty). I'm in fairly close proximity to a place that will work on them and Sanyo was willing to attempt to repair it. Long story short they ended up resoldering IC711 on the picture tube drive circuit board. Reds have been fine since January now and the TV logs a lot of use. If you scroll up you can read the whole story behind it.


----------



## davidki

I have had the 32744 since Sept of last year, so, I'm still in the return window to get store credit .. Im taking it back because I started with the green blob, not I"m watching the green people from He** sometimes it comes on fine, but then all of a sudden the red seems to away Sanyo didn't have an option except to take it back to Walmart or some "Appliance repair shop" for a repair, well, I know the shop and I would not let them touch my filter in my fridge let alone my TV... so, i'ts going back... Now I have to start all over again trying to decided on what TV to purchase now! Oh what fun this is!


----------



## davidki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davidki* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have had the 32744 since Sept of last year, so, I'm still in the return window to get store credit .. Im taking it back because I started with the green blob, not I"m watching the green people from He** sometimes it comes on fine, but then all of a sudden the red seems to away Sanyo didn't have an option except to take it back to Walmart or some "Appliance repair shop" for a repair, well, I know the shop and I would not let them touch my filter in my fridge let alone my TV... so, i'ts going back... Now I have to start all over again trying to decided on what TV to purchase now! Oh what fun this is!




I returned the 32" 32744 yesterday (11 months old) because I lost the reds completely, the guy at the walmart said that sanyo was the big return item for TV's so, I decided that since my 30" is stil in the 90 day warranty period I'm taking it back today and get a full refund rather than store credit (it's going to take me for ever to use the $633.00 on the 32") I just figured with all the comments and the fact the 30" has terrible bowing I'm not going to screw with it anymore, it's going back.


I see that circut City has the polaroid 32" on sale for about $750 any of you tried one yet?


----------



## Afroteddy

Did anyone by chance save the thread about using the Sanyos as a HTPC monitor? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Afroteddy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anyone by chance save the thread about using the Sanyos as a HTPC monitor? I can't seem to find it.



I was just trying yesterday to get my 32" workwith 1080i over dvi/hdmi...here is what i found in the archive: http://archive2.avsforum.com/avs-vb/...7&page=3&pp=30


----------



## Mudviper

First off PLEASE don't suggest TV's I should have or should buy.


I have a SANYO FS model# HT30744. I made sure the 360 component cable was set to HDTV, set the 360 to 720p. When playing games I get these weird white faded looking lines running down the screen. There very noticeable on the saints row demo, but barely noticeable on COD2 & Oblivion( there still there, just not as noticeable ).


Any help would greatly be appreciated?


----------



## Shink

If you read this thread or even briefly skimmed through, you would notice that this is a common problem on the component inputs. There's nothing you can do to fix it.


----------



## Mudviper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shink* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you read this thread or even briefly skimmed through, you would notice that this is a common problem on the component inputs. There's nothing you can do to fix it.



It only does it when playing in HD.


----------



## kevbeck122

So does mine.. like Shink said, it's a common problem.

If you look hard enough, you'll notice on non HD stuff too.


----------



## UScr00ge

Yeah, I've had this TV for a year and a half or so and I've dealt with the wavy component input problem ever since I've had the TV. I find that it's worse in 1080i than 720p.


----------



## Mudviper

It only does this for me in the saints row demo. COD 2, OBLIVION, & HM: BM all play fine in 1080i. The scanning line is still in those games its just very, very, very faint, pretty much not even there.


----------



## texicanjake

Thank you!


After a year and a half my HT30744 started to show the "green glob of death". I saw on this forum that Sanyo knew about this problem and were helping the owners get new one from Wal-Mart. I called up Sanyo and they were very helpful. I even went to Wal-Mart with the new information and I walked out with a brand new set. I must admit it wasn't easy and the Wal-Mart employees didn't seem to happy that I wanted a brand new TV from their stock. But as I said I walked out with the TV minus the box and the manual.


Thanx to everyone for sharing their experience on the defective HT30744 and how to return it to Wal-Mart.


----------



## Freezepop

I picked up a HT30746 today, at walmart, everything looks good except some very notiable overscan horizontally. I've scnned this thread searching for a service manual to fix this with, but it seems no ones' got one.


Anyway to fix this issue?


----------



## davidki

I have a copy of the service manual for that tv.. I returned mine because of the vertical pin coushin was terrible.. but if you would like a copy of the service manual send me your email address to davidki at yahoo.com I will send it to you it is about 5 mb file.


----------



## jawgee

Is anyone here using an Nvidia card with their 32" 4:3 Sanyo set via DVI/HDMI? I'd like to reduce the amount of overscan I'm getting (losing the taskbar on the Desktop) through Windows leaving the service manual tweaks as a last resort.


With their latest drivers, Nvidia has a cool application that allows you to resize the desktop to reduce overscan/underscan. However, I think it's geared towards widescreen TVs as when I start off in 800x600 resolution and use the tool, I end up in something smaller than 1280x720 which is a widescreen resolution. As a result, everything gets squished horizontally and everything looks really skinny.


I can click on the "Pix Shape" button on the remote, but it gives me the black widescreen bars on the top & bottom when in Letter Box mode. That works great for widescreen movies, but it's not what I'm looking for when I'm in my front end application (Meedio).


Any ideas on how to tackle this? I'm surprised I wasn't able to find anything on this topic in my searches.


Thanks,

jawgee


----------



## Freezepop

Well, I got one of these from my walmart last weekend. My set suffers from the crooked image that other(s?) have reported. I'll be trying my hand at a second set, I think. because the PQ wasn't that bad, but the slant was miserable. I was using it with my 360, as well as an htpc gpoing from a GeForce 6150 Via DVI/HMDI. I fixed the overscan pretty well using the service manual, but the slant was just in excusable. I may return this and just ask for a refund. But, my Question is...


What are my other options around this size, around this price range?


----------



## davidki

Actually the problem with my 32" was it turned Green.. very green... then, I had a 30" HD set in our bedroom, that one was still in the 90 day return warranty, I had just noticed in the 4:3 mode the bowing to the middle on each side of the picture that I could not tweek out... .the PQ looked great, but I just could not get use to the bowing in the SD mode, so, it went back.... 1 week before the 90 days was up, good thing because I still have a bout $600 on my gift card from the return of the 32" it's going to last me years for the amount of stuff I buy at WM!


I actually replaced my 32" with a Sony 40" lcd, and I think I am going to replace the one in the bedroom with a 32" LCD I don't play games with them mostly just watch OTA HD and DVD's


----------



## nickbrutal

I picked up one of these sets (the HT32744) at Value City about 10 months ago. It was a pretty random find and at the time, I wasn't even looking for an HDTV, but the price was extremely reasonable (under $300). It has since become my main television, as I just don't have the cash right now to shell out for a nicer, more expensive HDTV.


Well, I've been having problems. The set, at this point is pretty much useless. Here's been my issue:


About two weeks ago, I noticed that colors were slightly shifting...it was very subtle at first and didn't even happen all of the time. I changed the scan velocity to "OFF" and that seemed to do the trick. I moved a little over a week ago and just began having problems with the set the past few days.


First thing that started to happen is that everything would kind of turn green, which led me to believe that the red channel was crapping out. Turning off the set for a bit and even unplugging it and turning it back on would usually get it back to normal and it was isolated, so I didn't freak out. The past two or three days, though, have been horrible.


I can't watch the set for more than 15-20 minutes without it turning the green color and sometimes, if I wait it out, it will correct itself. The new issue is even better...after turning green, sometimes the picture will then start blurring and get very dark to the point where you can't see anything.


I've noticed a few things fix the problem - 1) Turning the set off and turning it back on, 2) time and 3) slightly smacking the set will set the colors normal SOMETIMES. Sometimes, however, turning it off and turning it back on does nothing and smacking it just gets me upset.


Does anyone know how much a professional might charge me to take a look at it and possibly repair it? I know nothing about TV repair or how much it would cost, but my hunch is that it'll cost me more to fix than I paid for it.


I can't afford to buy a new set right now and I'm so upset that I've pretty much written it off, so I'm not against trying to repair it myself, but given my repair knowledge level, that might just be pointless.


----------



## Shink

Read the last four or five pages in this thread. People have isolated it down to one solder spot coming loose (for the green problem). It's worth calling Sanyo as well - worst case is they say tough luck, but they might set you up with someone to fix it as well.


----------



## BuddTX

Nickbrutal


I have that same problem that you have, it sounds like.


(Shink, thanks for the advice on the solder problem!)


Here is what I have found for a "non solder" fix, at least for me.


After the TV is warmed up, the problem seems to go away


I have gone weeks and even months without the problem re-occuring. I even took the back of my TV off, looking for a screw or some other loose connection.


When it happens, I can gently (or maybe not so gently) rock the TV back and forth and it will suddenly go back to a perfect picture.


It seems that it might take 2 or 3 times, and the picture will stay perfect for the rest of my TV session, even if it all day saturday.


I have also found that a frozen picture with a lot of BRIGHT WHITE seems to bring the picture back without any rocking.


I really like this tv, and as most of my TV is still SD, this TV is perfect, and DVD's look great too.


I am hoping that the TV will last for a year or two more, then I will get a LCD or Plasma TV.


Also, that gives the industry 1-2 more years to perfect LCD/Plasma technology (I really want to see a 55 inch LED backlit LCD display!!!!).


Also, that gives Dish Network a year or two to get their stuff together fon DVR HD TV!


Hope some of my "non surgical" methods help you out.


----------



## davidki

I had the 32" that turned in to the big green blob, finally it would only stay about 15 minutes before it shifted to mostly green...


The folks at Sanyo seem to know that there is a "Big Problem" with the Green, perhpas if you call them, be firm that you know that there is a problem, tell them you know that Walmart stopped selling the unit because of the issues,perhpas they will help..


I took back my 30" unit also, I just don't like how they handled the issue for the 32" and I wasn't about to fight nd deal with them on the 30...


But, I'd call Sanyo, be firm, tell them that you know that they know that the tv is defective and you want it fixed...


SEe what they say.


----------



## yrly

I was the one who took it locally to be repaired, I'm pretty sure Sanyo allowed it because there was a local service center. IC711 was the IC resoldered, the red drive on the picture tube drive board. Is this the actual problem? I dunno. The symptoms seem consistant with that of a bad solder joint, that being rocking or turning the set on and off fixing it. The IC probably heats up and the thermal cycling of the on and off cycles brings the problem to the surface. I had this done back in January, I've now had the set running longer since the repair than I did before the problem started appearing, and it has not gone green since. If you take it in, alerting them to this would probably save a bit of work trying to find it.


----------



## Munkee Boy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yrly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was the one who took it locally to be repaired, I'm pretty sure Sanyo allowed it because there was a local service center. IC711 was the IC resoldered, the red drive on the picture tube drive board. Is this the actual problem? I dunno. The symptoms seem consistant with that of a bad solder joint, that being rocking or turning the set on and off fixing it. The IC probably heats up and the thermal cycling of the on and off cycles brings the problem to the surface. I had this done back in January, I've now had the set running longer since the repair than I did before the problem started appearing, and it has not gone green since. If you take it in, alerting them to this would probably save a bit of work trying to find it.



Are you sure the technician didn't do anything else? I had my friend resolder IC711 (he is an Electrical Engineer) and the green problem is still happening for me.


----------



## nickbrutal

Well, I called Sanyo as suggested and although the wait was long, they were kind of helpful. They said my TV was still under warranty and that I could return it to a Wal-Mart, let them know the problem, and they'd be able to call Sanyo with the serial, and then swap the model out for the one that replaced it or give me a store credit for the price that the TV was last sold.


However, she told me the model that replaced the HT32744 was the HT32546. As far as I can tell, that's a standard definition TV which doesn't really help me out, as I purchased the set specifically because it was HD.


Could the rep I spoke to have been mistaken about this replacement model? Worse comes to worse, I can a reasonable amount of store credit for the television and just pay the difference for a new, better model. I just want this exchange to be as easy as possible.


EDIT: Anyone know anything about the DP32746 that Wal-Mart sells versus my currenty model?


----------



## davidki

First off, I"m not sure if you said if you were the original purchaser of the TV or not, (one person said they had bought one art a greatly reduced price) and that may be an issue in trying to return it to Walmart without a receipt!


Walmart has a 90 day return for cash, then it's store credit only (that is what happend to me)..


There is no 32" replacement at Walmart for that TV, I was in the same boat as you when I returned my 32" I still have $500 + in store credit on the card..


If you do not have a receipt, I'd just tell them that the receipt is not an issue and that Sharp told you to return it to them for a replacement (which they do not have) or credit.. I think the price I paid for mine was $577.00 and I think that was the last sale price they had.

Good luck, keep us posted


----------



## nickbrutal

I'm in a weird position, as the TV works SOMETIMES and is also, at the moment, my only TV. Price is an issue and I don't know what kind of position I'm in financially to upgrade, but I think that's my plan. I might wait a few weeks before I attempt the return, get the credit, and purchase another display.


----------



## davidki

WEll, if it dies completely (which our did, everything eventually stayed green).. your out of luck after the 1 year warranty from Sanyo... so, if you want to gamble with it.. that's up to you but you have to ask yourself.... Do you Feel Lucky? With the money you get back from the 32 you can purchase the 30" for less, and you would start over with a brand new TV and a brand new warrranty.. watch the set for up t0 90 days and see if it turns again, if so, just take it back to Wallymart for another refund!


I didn't feel lucky, and after this tread, not many people do!


Good Luck..


----------



## Shink

And also note that if you get stuck with a gift card, you can usually sell them on eBay for 90-95% of their value. Helpful if you don't normally shop at Wal Mart.


----------



## Amigo-2k

I'm going on 2 years with my tv 32" (it is my primary one so it sees lots of use) and I have never had a problem with it....


----------



## Dplugs39

Amigo-2K..........I have had the HT32644 set for a year now, and we keep it on aprox. 20 hours a day.......The set has run flawless and has a "super" picture.........I did have the green blob located in the upper right quarter of the picture , due to have put a small stereo set on top of the set.....The total fix was to turn the set off and back on one time........I have had excellent use of the set, and no problems........I guess that we lucked out, and got good sets......I wonder how many "good" sets are out there ??? Dplugs39


----------



## yrly

All the tech did was resolder the chip. I suppose depending on what happened the IC itself could go bad which is a possibility. Back when the RCA TVs had the bad solder joints in the tuners I was informed that if you repeatedly turned the set on and off or unplugged it to temporarily resolve the problem is would eventually ruin one of the ICs, I eventually had that TV fixed after pestering RCA until they picked up the bill. The basic scenario was this. I called Sanyo, who said I could exchange the set (it was under warrany at the time), or I could have the service center service it. I didn't feel like lugging it in myself and probably would have been offered store credit for the $275 or so that I paid for the TV to begin with, so since they thought it was fixable I called their repair shop, which is a large service center in the area that covers many brands. I had them take it in for service. Tech didn't find anything immediately wrong in fact if I recall he had to leave it on for two days to get the problem to replicate, so I called him explaining the problem, how rocking the TV or tapping it at the top would cause the reds to come back. He then believed that it was a solder problem somewhere. He said he combed the set over for bad solder joints and didn't notice anything immediately out of place but when through it again and then resoldered the IC. After doing so the TV then worked. It has worked fine ever since. The problem originates after all the other stages (which is why it appears on all inputs). But given how these things are wave bath soldered if the IC can be poorly soldered I'd venture to say almost anything on that board probably might be as well, perhaps the solder temp wasn't hot enough. I know at this point in the game, out of warranty, if I ran into color loss problems I'd simply redo the entire sections of the picture tube drives for whatever color problems there might be. So far its been the red, but we're only about two years on here, who's to say other problems may not develop down the road, only time will tell.


----------



## OKGramps

Help, Our HT327444 needs help. Initially I thought I was only viewing shades of Green and light blue. This started about a month ago. We have had the set about a year.


I think we have two options: repair or replace.


I would like to make a simple adjustment. After reviewing the various forums and threads I see that the television and video world has passed me by. I think the picture tube still usees red, green and blue guns to develop the picture. However, as I read thru the different postings I can see that all else has changed.


Our symptoms seem to change as we change channels and Tv set inputs. The TV picture is derived from a DirectTV H20 receiver using an HDMI cable to connect them. In addition I connect a camcorder using S-video video and a Sylvania DVD with composite video. We do not have OTA where we live. We have a good B/W pix by adjusting color to "0" on the manual adjust.


I would like to repair it if I can make a register adjustment per the manual I donwloaded, but that manual is for the 30" set. .... has anyone used this manual info successfully??


Maybe I can adjust the drive/screen levels (....perhaps a register setting ) to correct our troubles?


Can I turn off each gun to see if any of the three guns have failed?


Last option is to give the set back to Walmart and go for the exchange. But I really like the set except for color troubles.


Thanks


----------



## TomClancy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OKGramps* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Help, Our HT327444 needs help. Initially I thought I was only viewing shades of Green and light blue. This started about a month ago. We have had the set about a year.
> 
> 
> I think we have two options: repair or replace.
> 
> 
> I would like to make a simple adjustment. After reviewing the various forums and threads I see that the television and video world has passed me by. I think the picture tube still usees red, green and blue guns to develop the picture. However, as I read thru the different postings I can see that all else has changed.
> 
> 
> Our symptoms seem to change as we change channels and Tv set inputs. The TV picture is derived from a DirectTV H20 receiver using an HDMI cable to connect them. In addition I connect a camcorder using S-video video and a Sylvania DVD with composite video. We do not have OTA where we live. We have a good B/W pix by adjusting color to "0" on the manual adjust.
> 
> 
> I would like to repair it if I can make a register adjustment per the manual I donwloaded, but that manual is for the 30" set. .... has anyone used this manual info successfully??
> 
> 
> Maybe I can adjust the drive/screen levels (....perhaps a register setting ) to correct our troubles?
> 
> 
> Can I turn off each gun to see if any of the three guns have failed?
> 
> 
> Last option is to give the set back to Walmart and go for the exchange. But I really like the set except for color troubles.
> 
> 
> Thanks



My TV had the same problem. Called Sanyo up, they said a tech will come by my house. He came and all he did was replace the 'digital PCI card' in the back of the TV. Now it's back to normal excluding the annoying overscan and the tilted screen issues.


----------



## davidki

I took my TV back to Wallyworld 1 week or so before the 1 yr exchange warranty was up on my TV, but Sanyo had no repair options available it was an exchange oppertunity with a non HDTV version or store credit.. do you guys know how long it takes to use up $633 in store credit at Wallyworld.. well I'll be going there for years.. but, I took the tv back and replaced it with a Visio 32" from costco ..the now are $699 and it is great....


----------



## Shink

You can sell your store credit on eBay.


----------



## carolinalax23

Hi,


I'm missing about a half inch of picture on the right side of the screen from HD broadcasts off my cable box and from XBox 360 games. How should I adjust my settings to remedy this problem?


Thanks.


----------



## qwerty711

Just started having this disappearing red color issue and wondered if the others like "yrly" had this problem with both the HD and SD tuners.Makes no difference if I use cable box SD or OTA HD with my silver Surfer antennae,the green (or more accurately,lack of red) issue looks the same and is at least for now curable by turning set on & off.I got extended warranty and would like to get an idea of what needs replaced outright,not just temporarily "Fixed". Are we talking shared picture tube or what?I don't know much about dual tuner tv sets. Thanks

PS I'd be curious to get an actual count on number of people who had this problem.Seems to me the phrase "Manufacturing Defect" certainly applies.


----------



## Shink

There is only one picture tube. I think it has been confidently nailed down in this thread that one of the solder point is the problem. Do a quick search on this thread for solder and you'll find it.


----------



## rebeljt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davidki* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First off, I"m not sure if you said if you were the original purchaser of the TV or not, (one person said they had bought one art a greatly reduced price) and that may be an issue in trying to return it to Walmart without a receipt!
> 
> 
> Walmart has a 90 day return for cash, then it's store credit only (that is what happend to me)..
> 
> 
> There is no 32" replacement at Walmart for that TV, I was in the same boat as you when I returned my 32" I still have $500 + in store credit on the card..
> 
> 
> If you do not have a receipt, I'd just tell them that the receipt is not an issue and that Sharp told you to return it to them for a replacement (which they do not have) or credit.. I think the price I paid for mine was $577.00 and I think that was the last sale price they had.
> 
> Good luck, keep us posted



Mine died this week. It started popping and clicking. Sanyo refused to repair it. They said I would have to take it back to walmart. Luckily for me my wife saves everything. Manuals, receipts etc... I took it back to the store. They gave a lot of hassle and tried to make me play the you must get it repaired by Sanyo game. They then called Sanyo and got auth to return it. During the process I heard a CSM tell the person doing the retun not to do this anymore and to leave it to the burden of the customer to get fixed. Amazing... I was then shocked when they gave me cash instead of making me take in-store credit. Believe me I took the cash and ran. I am disappointed because the TV was a good TV before it started having problem. I paid less then $500.00 for it so now I have to try to find something comparable and I doubt that will happen today for that price... Anyone have any suggestions on a replacement? I am going to add some cash to it... For say $700.00 thats between 27 and 32 inches? Thanks,


JT


----------



## burnley

I had the 32" TV and the green problem. It wasn't that bad (happened one a week for an hr or so), then it got a lot worse being proper colour was unusual. I called Sanyo and they said that with the serial #, it was still in warranty until Friday and to take it to Walmart. I couldn't find my receipt and only my credit card statement with the TV on it from May 05. I called Walmart and they said that the warranty is for 1 year and not longer. I called Sanyo and they said to go with the TV and if they won't exchange it for a similar model to get them to call Sanyo.

I went down and the manager gave me a bit of hassle, then said to get the exchange. THe only HDTV CRT Sanyo was the 30" widescreen for $480 (I paid $680). I didn't want this so they gave me store credit so I could purchase the 32" LCD Sanyo from them.

All in all I got the TV that I wanted 1-1/2 years ago for a lot cheaper than I would have thought.

Everything looks great on this replacement, great colours and contrast and the computer is now no hassle or bad overscan.


----------



## qwerty711




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shink* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is only one picture tube. I think it has been confidently nailed down in this thread that one of the solder point is the problem. Do a quick search on this thread for solder and you'll find it.



I did read all thru & while it seems certain a good number have had this flaw only YRLY had it serviced by an authorized repair center & 1 other person MAYBE had it fixed by a friend following YRLY's advice ,but was not at all certain.While the solder issue seems likely,it's not at all unusual for the picture tube to expire shortly after the manufacture's warranty expires.(Had it happen on the first TV I ever bought and that's why I always fork over for the extended warranty).


So,who other than YRLY has had this repaired?


This sucker is heavy and I'm not about to drag it halfway across the state more than once.

Thanks


----------



## tikyle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qwerty711* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did read all thru & while it seems certain a good number have had this flaw only YRLY had it serviced by an authorized repair center & 1 other person MAYBE had it fixed by a friend following YRLY's advice ,but was not at all certain.While the solder issue seems likely,it's not at all unusual for the picture tube to expire shortly after the manufacture's warranty expires.(Had it happen on the first TV I ever bought and that's why I always fork over for the extended warranty).
> 
> 
> So,who other than YRLY has had this repaired?
> 
> 
> This sucker is heavy and I'm not about to drag it halfway across the state more than once.
> 
> Thanks




I'd been having the same problem so I wanted to give it a look myself. I opened up the TV (took the back off) and went looking for the solder spot yrly was talking about. To my dismay the chip was soldered on perfectly and that obviously wasn't the problem. I examined all 3 chips and found nothing. The chips did have some white powdery residue on them so I wiped that off w/ my fingers and gave it a little air dusting and put the cover back on. To my delight I haven't had the problem reoccur. I did this on Tuesday and its almost a week w/ no red color loss.


I am an electrical engineer but that doesn't mean I know anything about TVs. I can read shematics and from the service manual (found on page 1 or 2 of this thread) I found the schematic of the video board and located the chip on the end of the TV tube. The chip is marked IC711 on the board connected to the tube just like the schematic on the service manual. If I'm not mistaken each chip has 8 pins so just make sure each chips solder points look good and if not then resolder or take to someone who'll resolder. If the points are good look for dirt or dust, clean it off and put the cover back on the back. All in all its costs nothing and takes about 15 minutes to do. The only problem is the thing is heavy and taking off your stand and putting it on the floor may take 2 people.


----------



## wrwine3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rebeljt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mine died this week. It started popping and clicking. Sanyo refused to repair it. They said I would have to take it back to walmart. Luckily for me my wife saves everything. Manuals, receipts etc... I took it back to the store. They gave a lot of hassle and tried to make me play the you must get it repaired by Sanyo game. They then called Sanyo and got auth to return it. During the process I heard a CSM tell the person doing the retun not to do this anymore and to leave it to the burden of the customer to get fixed. Amazing... I was then shocked when they gave me cash instead of making me take in-store credit. Believe me I took the cash and ran. I am disappointed because the TV was a good TV before it started having problem. I paid less then $500.00 for it so now I have to try to find something comparable and I doubt that will happen today for that price... Anyone have any suggestions on a replacement? I am going to add some cash to it... For say $700.00 thats between 27 and 32 inches? Thanks,
> 
> 
> JT



I saw a boxed RCA HD27F754T at Walmart this weekend for under $400.00 this weekend. It is a 27" 4:3 set. I did a little research and the only drawback I saw was the lack of an HDMI imput.

RCA HD27F754T


----------



## theZEALOUSone

Hi all,


First of all, nice thread - those TVs are worth it. This post regards the 32" version. To sum up quite a few posts here: the red/green problem, right? How about a horizontal picture smearing? Jumping right next to the TV or kicking/banging it upside the head which corrects the problem (temporarily)? Clearly it's physical/mechanical and I'm not sure about the posted here "soldering problem". Anyone noticed that rocking the set back-and-forth a few times corrects the issues as well? Here is what I think - check the connectors between the boards (3 of them) - the white ones with several bent at 90 deg. steel-sheet "pins". Next, the ground cable to the CRT. I noticed those parts get physically stressed the most, and my TV started to give me problems after I moved out and in. So, after taking the cover off do the same as before - rock the set back-and-forth and see what gets stressed. I reconnected everything (almost... see the P.S.) and now it's fine. For those who can't fire it up at all or especially when the TV turns off after 1.5 or 3 s past "ON" - try the "SCREEN" focusing knob on the transformer - the TV has a safety "device" which turns the TV off if the voltage is too low and turning that knob (well, one way) basically does just that. BTW, I had to drill 2 holes in the back cover to have access to the 2 focusing knobs. Oh, remember that the voltage in the TV is way higher than sufficient to kill you







, so be careful or don't "F" with it if you don't know what you're doing, especially when it's powered up (e.g. for focusing).

Overall, I think the problem here is the ****** back cover which is way too flexible and upon movement instead of damping the stress it transports it to the brain components. It seems like those are common trouble components. Additionally, anyone noticed that Mexico tried to save $ on the inside cables? Yeah, some of them are too short and cause the abovementioned problems on movement. The TV is still great. For the price that is. I've been running mine for 2.5 years now, HD programs for over 6 months (HD IS amazing...).


I hope this helps.


P.S. Can anyone with the diagrams help and let me know the exact location of the degaussing coil connector on the board (which board, symbol, etc.)? Forgot to mark that one before dissassembly. Yeah, stupid me and now no degaussing. Thanks in advance.


Zealot


----------



## Metaphor_

Hi everyone,


I bought the HT30744 at Walmart this past Friday in downtown Toronto, and it's great! It picks up several HD channels even though my apartment faces north and my view's blocked by a giant building.


Quick Q to the experts about the set--the Sanyo website says that scan velocity modulation (SVM) is a feature of this TV. That's probably why I'm seeing ghosting via the s-video input. There's no setting in the user menu to change scan velocity modulation--nothing even similar. I've checked the service menu and can't find anything with an SVM in the code. Has anyone been able to find a way to disable SVM?


Thanks for your expert info!


----------



## masterofthewii

I have been buying component cables for my systems lately and my xbox looks beautiful on this tv, but my ps2 looks god awful. Its looks very pixalated and bad ghosting. Is this a problem many people have been having with the ps2?


----------



## ntrprize

I hav the 30746, and following various links in this thread, I have been able to fix most of my geometry problems. I only have one issue left to correct, the left side of the picture is about .25 in lower than the right side of the picture. So I need to rotate the screen a couple of degrees clockwise. Does anyone know if this can be corrected in the service menu, and if so, which setting do I change?


Thankss


----------



## Shink

No, it cannot - you have to physically move the picture tube.


----------



## yrly

Well, recently my TV developed some sort of high pitched whine seemingly related to either the deflection yoke or power supply. Sanyo wouldn't fix it a second time and replaced the set with an HT30746. New TV works ok, picture isn't quite as good but geometry is better. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Metaphor_




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ntrprize* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hav the 30746, and following various links in this thread, I have been able to fix most of my geometry problems. I only have one issue left to correct, the left side of the picture is about .25 in lower than the right side of the picture. So I need to rotate the screen a couple of degrees clockwise. Does anyone know if this can be corrected in the service menu, and if so, which setting do I change?
> 
> 
> Thankss



Hi there,


I have the same TV; I believe there's the option to rotate the picture in the actual setup menus (not the service menus). I definitely remember rotating my picture.


----------



## bkc98

This weekend my HT32744 developed a green picture. I bought this set from WalMart in Feb. of 2005. I immediately hit this thread looking for support. I read a recent post where the issue was "fixed" by physically rocking the set a little bit. I ran into the living room and tried it out. It worked! The image went back to normal.


I'm no electrical engineer, so soldering is definitely not an option for me. Hopefully my set's image problems were temporary and I won't have to keep abusing the set to keep it working.


Those of you that have experienced this 'green image' problem, is this something that repeats itself over time?



Thanks for the support and information on this thread. I really appreciate it.



/bc


----------



## sensibull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bkc98* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Those of you that have experienced this 'green image' problem, is this something that repeats itself over time?



Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but you definitely have not seen the last of the "greenies." If you go a little further back in this thread, you'll find quite a few people have suffered from it and the only person who got it to go away for good had a technician re-solder something on the red gun (the problem is actually the reds disappearing, which over-accentuates the greens).


Several people (including me) have used the defect as a way to badger Walmart into giving us exchanges for the new model of this set (conveniently forgetting exactly when we bought it, and claiming not to have a receipt). But that has been hit or miss, and that replacement model may not even be sold anymore.


Best bet is to contact Sanyo directly, make a big stink, and see what they recommend. Good luck.


----------



## Rage183

I am starting to see wavy horizontal lines when playing my 360 hooked up through the component inputs on my 746. Are there any settings i can change to correct this so they are not as noticeable, or should i try and exchange the set at walmart?


Would a component to hdmi adapter help?


thanks


----------



## Shink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rage183* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Would a component to hdmi adapter help?
> 
> 
> thanks



Any component to HDMI adapter would be ridiculously expensive ($100+). Component signals are analog and HDMI signals are digital, so you're not taking something that just rearranges some pinouts. It would have to take the analog signal and digitize it, so it will take some computing power.


----------



## Rage183




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shink* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any component to HDMI adapter would be ridiculously expensive ($100+). Component signals are analog and HDMI signals are digital, so you're not taking something that just rearranges some pinouts. It would have to take the analog signal and digitize it, so it will take some computing power.




Yeah the one i saw was around $170. I think i may just stick with the t.v., until i can get another one.


----------



## jimdoo

Does anyone know for sure if you can receive qam channels w/ basic cable? The manual seems to suggest that you need digital cable. However I've heard here previously that you can get Qam clear channels via basic cable too. If I were to call TW and inquire about Qam would they know what I'm talking about? BTW I have the Sanyo 32" -HT32744.


----------



## Shink

Jimdoo,


It's going to vary by cable company. If they have a filter blocking all signals except for analog, then it will not work.


----------



## troutguy

Ok, I am in a bit of a pickle here. Close to a year ago I purchased the HT30744 from Wal-Mart for $562. The TV has been great for that time, but about 3 months ago the HDMI port started to act up and the TV screen would go completely green (as in no other color except green--not the dreaded red failing stuff people have talked about). So I called Sanyo and told them what had happened. They said that I should bring it back to WM and get the TV that replaced the HT30744. I asked the person at Sanyo if the replacement TV was HD. The woman I talked to said no it is SD. Needless to was astonished and decided to use the component cable to view HD. I figured that while I could not get a picture with the HDMI input that I would get a HD picture with component cables.

Now this week the dreaded green people came to visit me and I do not mean the kids at Halloween. If I hit the left side of the TV I am able to get the red back, but that fix is not permanent by any means. Yesterday I called Sanyo and they said that I could take the TV back to WM and exchange the TV for the HT30746. My fear, after reading a lot of the posts from here (posts from January of this year til October), is that the picture is going to be crap when compared to the HT30744 (even with componet cables). I am thinking that maybe I could just try to get a gift card for the amount of the HT30746 ($478). And then just try to get some halfway decent HDTV that is LCD or Plasma. It is coming to that Black Friday time of year again.


Any thoughts and the picture quality. Thanks, Pete


----------



## OKGramps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OKGramps* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Help, Our HT327444 needs help. Initially I thought I was only viewing shades of Green and light blue. This started about a month ago. We have had the set about a year.
> 
> 
> I think we have two options: repair or replace.
> 
> 
> I would like to make a simple adjustment. After reviewing the various forums and threads I see that the television and video world has passed me by. I think the picture tube still usees red, green and blue guns to develop the picture. However, as I read thru the different postings I can see that all else has changed.
> 
> 
> Our symptoms seem to change as we change channels and Tv set inputs. The TV picture is derived from a DirectTV H20 receiver using an HDMI cable to connect them. In addition I connect a camcorder using S-video video and a Sylvania DVD with composite video. We do not have OTA where we live. We have a good B/W pix by adjusting color to "0" on the manual adjust.
> 
> 
> I would like to repair it if I can make a register adjustment per the manual I donwloaded, but that manual is for the 30" set. .... has anyone used this manual info successfully??
> 
> 
> Maybe I can adjust the drive/screen levels (....perhaps a register setting ) to correct our troubles?
> 
> 
> Can I turn off each gun to see if any of the three guns have failed?
> 
> 
> Last option is to give the set back to Walmart and go for the exchange. But I really like the set except for color troubles.
> 
> 
> Thanks



After much thought and re-reading this thread, I called a strong friend and we dragged the monster TV out of its cabinet and attempted to repair the "greenie" trouble.


I resoldered IC 711 TWICE. NO LUCK!










Next I used my DVM to measure the DC voltages of the three video driver chips. They all had the same DC values on the corresponding pins so I feel the IC is soldered to the board. STILL NO LUCK!!










Still determined to fix the beast we removed and checked the cables & CB connectors for corrosion. I also removed the video board, checked and cleaned the two connectors on that board. No LUCK AGAIN!!!










( By the way, a previous entry discussed a white powder. I did notice white residue where the ICs were attached to the heat sinks. I believe it is a paste used to aid in heat dissipation)


The lack of red color is apparent on all sources I use; S video, composite or HDMI connections.


I am looking for the alignment procedure for this set so that I can make one last try since my tinkering may have the registers fouled up. Can someone guide me to the Idiots guide to setting up HDTV sets???


Next, I have the serial number so I can call Sanyo for any assistance.


Will provide followup.


----------



## jimdoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shink* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jimdoo,
> 
> 
> It's going to vary by cable company. If they have a filter blocking all signals except for analog, then it will not work.



Well, it worked for me. I had to get Sanyo to send me the kit to enable Qam -but I am happy I did! Not bad channel selection either! I get 2,4,7, pbs and tbs + a host of music channels and cnbc world. Not bad for next to nothing! I use TW for internet and life line cable only and this is a great back up to regular ota progamming minus the break up's and drop outs I would normally experience with my ota antenna and minus Fox too-


----------



## Shink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimdoo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, it worked for me. I had to get Sanyo to send me the kit to enable Qam -but I am happy I did! Not bad channel selection either! I get 2,4,7, pbs and tbs + a host of music channels and cnbc world. Not bad for next to nothing! I use TW for internet and life line cable only and this is a great back up to regular ota progamming minus the break up's and drop outs I would normally experience with my ota antenna and minus Fox too-



Usually if you have cable internet, there will not be a filter on the digital stations. Good for you - glad it worked out!


----------



## SirTJ

I just want to echo the post below. My 32744 lost its red as well, and like others have described, it progressively gets worse.


So on the suggestions of this thread I called Sanyo Customer Service and calmly reported the problem. The tech was nice, took my info and promised that Mary Jo would call me soon. Yeah, sure...


Accustomed to most companies' service level, I expected to wait awhile or never hear from them again, but Mary Jo called later that same day. She let me know the replacement part was being sent to a shop near my location and that they would be providing the repair, including labor. There was never any discussion of warranty in either call, nor was I asked when the set was purchased.


My TV is now at the shop, but Sanyo's part thus far has been stellar service. I'm impressed with their willingness to take accountability for what seems to have been a production flaw. Most companies would deny, then deny again, then quote the warranty.


So, those of you with the green / loss of red problem, call Sanyo. No need to make a fuss or be "firm" in this case if you ask me.


Production quality aside, thumbs up for Sanyo.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsp2000* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been having the same "loss of red" problem (on my HT32744) that so many others have been reporting...we'll be watching as normal, and then the screen takes a blueish-green tint, as if all the reds have gone out.
> 
> 
> I called the Sanyo service line, told them my problem, and ended up getting connected to a "Mary Jo." She was extremely helpful, and told me a "digital module" had gone bad. Even though I am WAAAY out of warranty (bought the TV in Jan '05, and it has an August 04 manufacture date), she offered to send the needed replacement part to a local repair shop and to pay for the needed work.
> 
> 
> I'll let you all know how it goes. If you are having a problem, it couldn't hurt to call Mary Jo at 1-800-877-5036. Very nice, and very helpful.
> 
> 
> I'll say this for Sanyo...their TVs are kind of cheaply made, but their customer service is better than most.


----------



## masterofthewii

Does anyone know how to replace the system settings on the HT30746? I held down the volume button and replugged it back in to mess with the settings, but I changed a few with out writing them down and now I think I screwed up the ratio. Does anyone have the original settings or perhaps know a button combo to reset it?


----------



## Shink

Sorry master, the sets are individually calibrated at the factory - there is not a "default" setting.


----------



## wrwine3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirTJ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just want to echo the post below. My 32744 lost its red as well, and like others have described, it progressively gets worse.
> 
> 
> So on the suggestions of this thread I called Sanyo Customer Service and calmly reported the problem. The tech was nice, took my info and promised that Mary Jo would call me soon. Yeah, sure...
> 
> 
> Accustomed to most companies' service level, I expected to wait awhile or never hear from them again, but Mary Jo called later that same day. She let me know the replacement part was being sent to a shop near my location and that they would be providing the repair, including labor. There was never any discussion of warranty in either call, nor was I asked when the set was purchased.
> 
> 
> My TV is now at the shop, but Sanyo's part thus far has been stellar service. I'm impressed with their willingness to take accountability for what seems to have been a production flaw. Most companies would deny, then deny again, then quote the warranty.
> 
> 
> So, those of you with the green / loss of red problem, call Sanyo. No need to make a fuss or be "firm" in this case if you ask me.
> 
> 
> Production quality aside, thumbs up for Sanyo.




What phone number did you call? I have a Sanyo DVD player with issues. I was on vacation a couple of weeks ago. I called periodically for four straight days trying the Walmart Sanyo support number. It was constantly busy until the third day. Once on that day someone picked up the phone but did not respond. It sounded like they just answered and put the phone down. I finally got to talk with someone on the fourth day. Apparently Sanyo doesn't update firmware on Walmart DVD players. Once they are out, that is it.


I called the regular Sanyo support number and they just referred me back to the "special" Walmart purchased support number. This worries me since I also have a Sanyo 27" HDTV and a Sanyo 32" SDTV from Walmart as well.


----------



## jefferson darcy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Metaphor_* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> 
> I have the same TV; I believe there's the option to rotate the picture in the actual setup menus (not the service menus). I definitely remember rotating my picture.




how do you get into the setup menu?







this instruction book is poop. i really like this tv but the clipping on both sides annoys the hell outta me.







anyone who can help i thank you in advance


----------



## adam1991




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bkc98* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This weekend my HT32744 developed a green picture. I bought this set from WalMart in Feb. of 2005. I immediately hit this thread looking for support. I read a recent post where the issue was "fixed" by physically rocking the set a little bit. I ran into the living room and tried it out. It worked! The image went back to normal.
> 
> 
> I'm no electrical engineer, so soldering is definitely not an option for me. Hopefully my set's image problems were temporary and I won't have to keep abusing the set to keep it working.
> 
> 
> Those of you that have experienced this 'green image' problem, is this something that repeats itself over time?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the support and information on this thread. I really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> /bc



Mine, bought in July 05, went green after about 8 months but healed itself. Then it went green again in June 06, so I didn't hesitate--I called Sanyo, who told me to take it back to Wal Mart.


They didn't have and couldn't find another, so they just gave me my money back.


Wow.


Based on that nice warranty experience, i went ahead and bought the Sanyo 32" LCD HDTV that they had at the time.


----------



## Rage183

What are the best settings for color, contrast, brightness, etc. for the best possible picture?


My first hdtv just trying to figure somethings out.


----------



## OKGramps

Final post for OKGramps...After several calls to Walmart, the manager here authorized a swap, plus additional cash for a new TV. Took a little persistence but we now have a tv with red again!! Thank you Walmart and Sanyo!


----------



## Munkee Boy

So when you guys say the "digital module" is bad, are you talking about the digital tv tuner pci card in the back of the tv? I thought i saw another reference to this a couple pages back. How would this cause the reds to go out on all inputs? I put in a call to Sanyo today about my green problem, which came back worse than ever. I originally bought my tv about a year ago from Value City, so it only had a 90 day warranty, so it's way out of warranty. The CS representative took down my information and said he would pass it along to Mary Jo, but because they are so busy, I probably won't get a call back from her until after the long holiday weekend. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## masterofthewii

My screen seems to be tilted a little to the right so if there is a straight line on the tv, it appears a little crooked. Is this something that is fixable in the service menu?


----------



## Dplugs39

Hello all......I have a question to ask.......I have had a HT32744 for well over a year......Everything has been fine from the time that I got the set........Tonight my wife called and said that she could not get our channels 24-1, 24-2, and 24-3 (which have been there all the time that we have had the set.....There was no (NO SIGNAL) message the shows when the signal (OFF AIR) is low or down........I went to the menu and did a digital channel search, still no channel 24-1, 24-2, 24-3.......I did the search two times, and still no luck........Then I run up the channels to see if all of our other channels were still there......And guess what, there were all of the channel 24 -1 -2 -3 located on 49-1, 49-2, and 49-3......Now for the question........Is all that went on was that the television station changed there channel numbers ????.....BTW analog 24 is still channel 24.........No problem with the set ( I guess), but something that the station changed......The HT32744 set has been an excelent running television.......Thanks............dplugs39


----------



## imauafan

I've had the HT32744 for almost 2 years and love it but last night I noticed after it had been on for about 20 minutes the picture became blurry with both the OTA digital and analog cable tuners. I had to go out for awhile so I forgot about it. when I got back and turned the tv on, the picture was fine but about 20 minutes later it went fuzzy again. I read through the last few pages and didn't notice anyone reporting this problem. Am I the only one? The experience with Sanyo customer support seems to be pretty good from the reports I've read, since this has been out of warranty for a year should I not waste my time with calling them?


----------



## investor27

That fuzzy problem is the exact reason why I'm here on the board...looking for answers. We, too, had the 32" Sanyo for about two years now. It's been working flawlessly, until we came home last night, turned it on and it was fuzzy. We turned it off for the night. This morning after turning it on, it wasn't just fuzzy, it was fuzzy and dark, with the colors all off (extremely red), and the entire screen was really dark. I could barely read the channel information. Does anyone has any suggestions? Is the picture tub shot? It's only been two years. This is terrible quality and reliability.


----------



## Shink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dplugs39* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello all......I have a question to ask.......I have had a HT32744 for well over a year......Everything has been fine from the time that I got the set........Tonight my wife called and said that she could not get our channels 24-1, 24-2, and 24-3 (which have been there all the time that we have had the set.....There was no (NO SIGNAL) message the shows when the signal (OFF AIR) is low or down........I went to the menu and did a digital channel search, still no channel 24-1, 24-2, 24-3.......I did the search two times, and still no luck........Then I run up the channels to see if all of our other channels were still there......And guess what, there were all of the channel 24 -1 -2 -3 located on 49-1, 49-2, and 49-3......Now for the question........Is all that went on was that the television station changed there channel numbers ????.....BTW analog 24 is still channel 24.........No problem with the set ( I guess), but something that the station changed......The HT32744 set has been an excelent running television.......Thanks............dplugs39



It's not a problem with the set, it's a problem with the broadcast. In each broadcast, they usually put in the signal the channel that it should be "re-mapped" to. In this case, it's 24-1, 24-2, & 24-3. If that's not there, or it's not in a format that the Sanyo recognizes, the set will just show it on it's actual frequency 49-1, 49-2, & 49-3. You can send the station a little note and I bet they'll fix it pretty quickly.


----------



## imauafan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *investor27* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That fuzzy problem is the exact reason why I'm here on the board...looking for answers. We, too, had the 32" Sanyo for about two years now. It's been working flawlessly, until we came home last night, turned it on and it was fuzzy. We turned it off for the night. This morning after turning it on, it wasn't just fuzzy, it was fuzzy and dark, with the colors all off (extremely red), and the entire screen was really dark. I could barely read the channel information. Does anyone has any suggestions? Is the picture tub shot? It's only been two years. This is terrible quality and reliability.



Sounds like we had the same problem on the same day. I didn't turn it on this morning but I have a feeling my problem will continue to get worse as well.


----------



## investor27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imauafan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sounds like we had the same problem on the same day. I didn't turn it on this morning but I have a feeling my problem will continue to get worse as well.



Well. Lets hope someone will come along with a fix for us. Take care.


----------



## Munkee Boy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Munkee Boy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So when you guys say the "digital module" is bad, are you talking about the digital tv tuner pci card in the back of the tv? I thought i saw another reference to this a couple pages back. How would this cause the reds to go out on all inputs? I put in a call to Sanyo today about my green problem, which came back worse than ever. I originally bought my tv about a year ago from Value City, so it only had a 90 day warranty, so it's way out of warranty. The CS representative took down my information and said he would pass it along to Mary Jo, but because they are so busy, I probably won't get a call back from her until after the long holiday weekend. We'll see how it goes.



Well, Mary Jo and Sanyo came through, and my tv is now in the repair shop getting fixed.


----------



## imauafan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *investor27* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well. Lets hope someone will come along with a fix for us. Take care.



It dawned on me this morning that I had used my AMEX card to purchase this tv so they should cover the warranty through Dec 23 of this year since I purchased it on that day in 2004. Thankfully I kept the receipt so hopefully they will take care of this for me. Looking at the warranty from Sanyo they agree to replace the set for up to a full year so I'm hoping AMEX will do the same or give me a full refund (doubtful).


----------



## imauafan

I'm not impressed with Sanyo customer support. I called this morning to get a list of local repair shops of which they had two listed. The first number I called was for a rental place that in their automated phone system options did not have a listing for tv repair. After I waited for the operator for a few minutes I was sent to the voice mail system where I was told the voice mailbox was full and then I was disconnected. They will not be getting any of my business even if they do repair tvs. The second phone number was for a company located in a neighboring city about 30 minutes away. I called them but probably won't carry my tv there. While I was talking with Sanyo customer support rep I asked him about the problem I was having. He spent several minutes trying to convince me that the the problem was due to signal bleed between digital and analog and that all tvs would experience this problem. That was a load of crap and I told him so. The tv has worked well for almost 2 years and for it to suddenly become so blurry that it wasn't watchable is most definitely a problem with the set and not "signal bleeding". Anyway I filed a claim with Amex and they will pay to have it repaired, if it is repairable. If not they will reimburse me for the purchase amount of the tv.


----------



## Munkee Boy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Munkee Boy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So when you guys say the "digital module" is bad, are you talking about the digital tv tuner pci card in the back of the tv? I thought i saw another reference to this a couple pages back. How would this cause the reds to go out on all inputs? I put in a call to Sanyo today about my green problem, which came back worse than ever. I originally bought my tv about a year ago from Value City, so it only had a 90 day warranty, so it's way out of warranty. The CS representative took down my information and said he would pass it along to Mary Jo, but because they are so busy, I probably won't get a call back from her until after the long holiday weekend. We'll see how it goes.



Last update on this. Just got my tv back from the repair shop, and it appears to be fixed. Sanyo set up the repair, sent the part to them, and paid for labor. I couldn't ask for more since i'm out of warranty by 9 months. If you have the green tint problem, and you are out of warranty, give them a call anyway and they'll probably fix you up.


----------



## imauafan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *investor27* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well. Lets hope someone will come along with a fix for us. Take care.



I was just quoted around $400 to fix my problem. I'd almost rather have the money and buy a new tv.


----------



## CRAMMER

FYI - after owning the HT30744 for almost two years I experienced the green hue issue for which turned into the no imagine whatsoever issue, Sanyo & Walmart exchanged the TV with no problem.


----------



## quadcells

Hi All,

I hope this is the right place for this. I have been reading most of these posts, but haven't seen one to match my problem.









I have owned this Sayno HT32744 for a yr now. One thing that seems to be happening is that every so often my picture will brake-up into many pictures stretching from the top to the bottom but only about 5 wide. So it's like having vertical venetion blinds with the same picture on all blinds. It last about a couple of seconds then goes away.

Could this come from interference?

Has anyone seen this before?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gepet0

Hello all







,


I need help. I have had my set (ht32744) for a year. I purchased a ps3 and tried for the first time to connect via hdmi. The ps3 is currently setup via component. When I try to initialize the hdmi setting the screen goes black the hdmi in the top corner dissapears but nothing is on the screen or heard through audio. I tried all the ps3 settings. Hold the power button for 5sec. It detects an hdmi connection but when I tell it to connect via hdmi nothing happens. I then thought it must be the ps3.


I then took the system to a friends house that had a tv with hdmi and it picked up and played with no problems in hdmi. I have no Idea why his hdmi works and mine doesn't.


I tried different cables nothing worked. I am totally stumped.


I had a cable box that had dvi outputs I picked up a hdmi to dvi adapter. I turned on the box the picture came up then went away. I am totally fustrated and almost out of options. Any help would be appreciated. Does anyone have any problems with the hdmi on these sets.


IS it worth fixing. I called the sanyo support but get the vanilla treatment. Is there a setting I can adjust or check in service mode?


Thanks


----------



## Shink

My HDMI stopped working to my PC with my Sanyo, but both still worked with other devices. I eventually gave up on getting the two to play - the quality wasn't that impressive anyway.


----------



## mOURNINGSTAR

So, without reading this HUGE thread, should I get the 30" WS SANYO???


----------



## Shink

If you can afford it, I'd buy a 32" LCD. The "generic" models are in the $500-$600 range nowadays, and will look better than the 30" Sanyo.


----------



## rezzy




> Quote:
> I have owned this Sayno HT32744 for a yr now. One thing that seems to be happening is that every so often my picture will brake-up into many pictures stretching from the top to the bottom but only about 5 wide. So it's like having vertical venetion blinds with the same picture on all blinds. It last about a couple of seconds then goes away.
> 
> Could this come from interference?
> 
> Has anyone seen this before?
> 
> Thanks in advance



I see the 'vertical blind' effect on my HT27745 periodically, but only when my daughter plays her X-Box (_connected via component, it has no HDMI_). I'm now thinking it's in the set, opposed to the game console.


----------



## RPerry

Purchased my HT32744 television 16 months ago from WalMart. The last week the screen turns green after a few minutes of operation. This TV has very few hours as my wife and I work all day and spend most of our nights out. It appears Sanyo has a big problem with this condition. I'm calling them in the morning to see what they plan to do. I will let you all know the out come as soon as I get answers.


----------



## bahist17

After reading everyone's recent horror stories - I dug up my receipt and the three-year warranty that I purchased the following month just in case I need it in the near future.


----------



## Shink

Don't be too worried - the thread is full of horror stories now because this model is out of date and not for sale anymore. That means the only questions that will come in are from people having problems with the set. Mine is still running flawlessly


----------



## sterno3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shink* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't be too worried - the thread is full of horror stories now because this model is out of date and not for sale anymore. That means the only questions that will come in are from people having problems with the set. Mine is still running flawlessly



ditto that...there are a LOT of these TV's out there. The general vibe feels like Sanyo takes care of most people too regardless of warranty or reciept.


----------



## bahist17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shink* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't be too worried - the thread is full of horror stories now because this model is out of date and not for sale anymore. That means the only questions that will come in are from people having problems with the set. Mine is still running flawlessly



I'm not that worried - I was just making sure that I knew where my info was in case anything ever happened. It's been running great since March '05, and I will finally be playing w/ the HDMI input over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## The Continental

I've owned my HT30744 for 2 years to the day as of Tuesday the 26th. The screen had started greening a good while ago however we pretty much grew adjusted to it. It wasn't until I received an Xbox 360 for Chistmas and hooked it up via component cables that green coloring become less of a nuisance and more of an outright impairment.


Having found this thread, the first thing I tried was tilting the TV on it's right side. Lo and behold the fixed the problem, not just temporarily but for the entire length of time the television was on from the point of the tilting. One tilt a day kept the green away until the TV was turned off again. Even with this new cure for the green, I had read many a post that mentioned that the problem was progressive and I decided to bite the bullet and call Sanyo, knowing full well what might happen thanks to many other user's accounts. Dave at Sanyo customer service proved incredibly helpful, and told me to take it back to any Wal-Mart and get the replacement HT30746 model, despite the fact that I was an entire year out of warranty and had no receipt.


Figuring that I'd rather take the new model and not push for a repair since I was so far out of warranty, I called the local Wal-Marts until I found one that had the unit in stock. This proved to be a trying enough event that it almost completely negated the positive experience I had with Sanyo. Regardless, we found a unit at a Wal-Mart a mere 6 miles away so I made arrangements to help move the behemoth of a television.


The Wal-Mart exchange process wasn't smooth by any means, but having been prepared to go in swinging, I was pleasantly surprised. The customer service employee was extremely patient and had no qualms with my story. I explained the situation and gave him the phone number for Sanyo which Dave had instructed me to do. They were able to get Dave on the phone after a brief wait and he was able to walk the CS employee through the transaction.

When all was said and done, the entire service desk experience probably took close to an hour as CS was usually waiting on hold for Sanyo, the electronics department, or a manager for the majority of the time.


As for the HT30746 itself, I can't say I'm entirely pleased with it. It's a little lighter than the HT30744, but it's still a monster. The new beveled speakers on the front are a little sleeker looking as well. The image quality however is a mixed bag. With the Xbox 360 over component, the image quality is on par with the HT30746, and the interference I had experienced previously is noticeably absent on the new model. The HD experience is definitely an improvement.


Digital cable over coax however is another story. The SD picture is just awful. Everything looks incredibly grainy, and small text is damn near impossible to read. The default picture settings for the TV are also terrible. Everything looks incredibly washed out and bright. I've done some tweaking, but if anyone has AVIA or DVE settings for the HT30746, I'd greatly appreciate them.


After all is said and done, I honestly wish I would have pushed for repairs to my HT30744, but being so far out of warranty, I didn't want to risk it. If any HT30744 users have the option of a Sanyo repair, or a cheap out of pocket, I'd highly suggest taking it versus trading in for the HT30746.


----------



## Gepet0

Has anyone been able to play the ps3 on the ht32744 model via HDMI? Or can someone test one. Just need to know if there is a problem with my hdmi.


Thanks


----------



## khboli

Yes,


I've been using the HDMI for the last 14 months. I do remember a couple of times that it wouldn't connect. It might have been the cable box or the TV. Typical turn things off and back on or unplug and replug. Nothing chronic or permanent.


----------



## khboli

This is directed more to RPerry, but other responses would be welcomed. My HT32744 is 16 months old. It started with a purple blob in the lower right quadrant about 6 weeks ago. Turning on/off would clear it up. Recently a blob (sometimes purple, sometimes red) has shown up at about 9 o'clock about 1/3 in front the side. I'm going to call Sanyo. What kind of responses has Sanyo been giving considering that there isn't an equivalent to the HT32744 anymore.


----------



## RPerry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RPerry* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Purchased my HT32744 television 16 months ago from WalMart. The last week the screen turns green after a few minutes of operation. This TV has very few hours as my wife and I work all day and spend most of our nights out. It appears Sanyo has a big problem with this condition. I'm calling them in the morning to see what they plan to do. I will let you all know the out come as soon as I get answers.



I must say Sanyo handled this issue very professionally. I called and was told they had a problem with the color modules on these tV's and all I had to do was bring it back to Walmart and instruct the Walmart customer service rep call Sanyo for approval and I would be issued a full credit including all taxes payed. I did this and received my full credit with no problem even the Walmart rep was surprised. Sanyo did such a great job taking care of this problem I purchased a new Sanyo 42" plasma tv the same day using my credit. My hat is off to Sanyo for such a standup operation.


----------



## OKGramps

We had similar except we had "greenie" problem. It took several calls to Sanyo and local Walmart store to get a good result. We eventually received full credit towards a replacement set. Our choice was a Sanyo 37"LCD.. Working great for the past few weeks.


Good luck. I hope you are as fortunate.


----------



## fsueagles

RPerry or OKGramps - Do you happen to remember the customer service rep that helped you? I just called Sanyo regarding having the same issue and was told that they are no longer allowing exchange at Wal Mart. Since both of you had success recently, I was hoping to contact the same CSR that you talked with.


----------



## khboli

I talked to a young lady at Sanyo Customer Service yesterday. I explained that my 16 month old HT32744 had blotches. She said that they were taking care of color issues irregardless of age and proceeded directly to a Walmart return. Her only comment was that I needed to handle the return between 7:30am and 7:00pm Central Time. That is when Sanyo Customer Service is open so Walmart can call them. So far so good.


----------



## OKGramps

I was surprised when Walmart and Sanyo allowed me to replace with a like item after the warrany went out. In my case Walmart did not have a TV service rep in the area. Since we have the maint. agreement, all was good. BTW the new Sanyo LCD is great! I did have to make several calls to both, so patient persistent may have been the key for us. I think the rep I talked with was Jim. Most of my calls were late morning, PST.


Good luck!


----------



## pen25

so it isnt just me? holy crap. looks like i wil be calling sanyo. thing is only happens when connected to external sources so i was thinking it was my dvi cable but it was happening on my svid as well so i thought maybe possible power and source signal overlap or what ever. anyway awesome. anyone have a # to call?


----------



## 25rs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Munkee Boy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So when you guys say the "digital module" is bad, are you talking about the digital tv tuner pci card in the back of the tv? I thought i saw another reference to this a couple pages back. How would this cause the reds to go out on all inputs? I put in a call to Sanyo today about my green problem, which came back worse than ever. I originally bought my tv about a year ago from Value City, so it only had a 90 day warranty, so it's way out of warranty. The CS representative took down my information and said he would pass it along to Mary Jo, but because they are so busy, I probably won't get a call back from her until after the long holiday weekend. We'll see how it goes.




Why would the Sanyo have only a 90 day warranty if purchased from Value City?

Why would the mfgr. warranty vary by vendor?


----------



## mrpergo

refurb


----------



## Shink

Value City models were refurbished.


----------



## noxvil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pen25* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so it isnt just me? holy crap. looks like i wil be calling sanyo. thing is only happens when connected to external sources so i was thinking it was my dvi cable but it was happening on my svid as well so i thought maybe possible power and source signal overlap or what ever. anyway awesome. anyone have a # to call?



The number for Sanyo is 1-800-877-5032



I called a few days ago after experiencing the green tint problem a few times over the course of a week. Since I bought my TV about 11 months ago I only had the problem maybe once every other month and turning the TV on and off a few times would fix it.


I have also experienced the "rolling interference" that some people have mentioned. Mine is in the form of red and blue dots flashing on and off across the screen and rolling down. They are about 4 inches long, they take up the entire width of the screen and they become more noticible during darker scenes.


After finding this forum and reading this thread I am going to exchange my TV before the problem becomes worse or my TV doesn't work at all.


----------



## Munkee Boy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *noxvil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The number for Sanyo is 1-800-877-5032
> 
> 
> 
> I called a few days ago after experiencing the green tint problem a few times over the course of a week. Since I bought my TV about 11 months ago I only had the problem maybe once every other month and turning the TV on and off a few times would fix it.
> 
> 
> I have also experienced the "rolling interference" that some people have mentioned. Mine is in the form of red and blue dots flashing on and off across the screen and rolling down. They are about 4 inches long, they take up the entire width of the screen and they become more noticible during darker scenes.
> 
> 
> After finding this forum and reading this thread I am going to exchange my TV before the problem becomes worse or my TV doesn't work at all.



If you have seen the green problem at all, my suggestion is get it fixed right away. It will gradually get worse and worse.


----------



## MTKSU

My HT30744 is nearly 2 years old.


Question for those of you who were recently able to exchange at WalMart by calling Sanyo: did you have to have the original sales receipt?


Thanks for the info....


----------



## AzBat

I've got a almost 1 year old HT32744 and I've been getting the green color problem for awhile, but it wasn't very noticeable at first. I didn't have any component cables hooked to it for about 4 or 5 months. That's when I connected my original Xbox up via Psyclone component cables. It wasn't till Christmas when I got a Xbox 360 hooked to it via components that the color got really bad. It used to be on one side of the screen, but now it's showing up on both sides. Anyway, I've been planning on taking the TV back to Walmart before my 1 year warranty is up. I've got my receipt where I paid $577 + tax. Unfortunately I wanted to post here to find out a few things.


First, do you think I can return the TV back on a Sunday? Even though Sanyo is not open on Sunday? It's hard to take during the week since I work usually from 7am to 7pm.


Second, will I get cash back or will it be an exchange or will the money be put on a gift card? I'm seriously considering going to Best Buy if I get cash back since I'm not real impressed with what my local Walmart has in stock. I wasn't planning on spending more than full refund price and that means either getting a Sanyo 30" Widescreen Tube HDTV or going with a much smaller 26" LCD. I really got spoiled by the 32" 4:3 tube and going to a smaller TV is going to suck. I'd have to buy a 32" LCD just get anywhere close to what I originally had. I would have to go to a 40" widescreen LCD HDTV just to get the same size 4:3 picture on my 32" tube HDTV. Oh well.


Any suggestions for TVs at Walmart? I don't want to spend more than $675 if I go with a 32" widescreen LCD. What about Best Buy any suggestions for HDTVs(tube or LCD) that are $575 or less? What about 32" LCDs for $675 or less?


Thanks in advance.


AzBat


----------



## khboli

When I talked to Sanyo Customer Service last week, they said that they were taking care of color issues irregardless of age and proceeded directly to a Walmart return. The only real requirement was that the return be made between 7:30am and 7:00pm Central Time. That is when Sanyo Customer Service is open so Walmart can call them. I had assumed that was Monday-Friday. It may also include Saturday, but I doubt Sunday.


----------



## Shink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AzBat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for TVs at Walmart? I don't want to spend more than $675 if I go with a 32" widescreen LCD. What about Best Buy any suggestions for HDTVs(tube or LCD) that are $575 or less? What about 32" LCDs for $675 or less?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> AzBat



We're not supposed to quote prices here, so I won't, but do yourself a favor and go to Sam's Club and Costco to check out the Vizio LCD's (32", 37", 46"). The 32" is in your price range and the 37" isn't much above it. Nobody every complains about getting a TV that's too big! I believe Circuit City carries the brand as well, but I never go there so I can't talk about their selection.


I have a Vizio 50" plasma TV and love it - more bang for the buck than any other TV out there!


----------



## AzBat

I called my local Walmart today(Sunday mind you) to get the skinny on a return. They initially said they would only honor a 90-day return, but after I quoted my warranty in the manual and gave them the details about it being a special with just Sanyo TVs, they eventually agreed to let me return it. Since I had my receipt and it was less than a year, I don't think they needed to call Sanyo. Unfortunately they would only allow an exchange, so no cash and I'm not sure they will give me a gift card. With all that said they didn't have the TV I eventually decided on: 32" Sanyo DP32746. So I decided to wait till tomorrow and drive to another Walmart 30miles away that has my choice in stock. Sorry about asking for suggestions based on prices. Price is my primary concern, but also is warranty. The 1 year replacement warranty included with all Sanyo TVs at Walmart is definitely the clincher. If it had not been included with my TV I wouldn't been able to exchange it before it went completely out. So I'm definitely going to get another. Great job Sanyo and Walmart.










AzBat


----------



## Shink

Hey, before you commit, if you can get a gift card, they ARE valid at Sam's Club. And Sam's Club has a no questions asked return policy - they might not take back a 5 year old TV, but they'd definitely take back a one year old one. Just do yourself a favor and go to one to check it out. Vizio also offers a 1 year IN HOME repair policy with all their sets!


----------



## AzBat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shink* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey, before you commit, if you can get a gift card, they ARE valid at Sam's Club. And Sam's Club has a no questions asked return policy - they might not take back a 5 year old TV, but they'd definitely take back a one year old one. Just do yourself a favor and go to one to check it out. Vizio also offers a 1 year IN HOME repair policy with all their sets!



Thanks for the info. I'm about to leave for home to pack it up and take it to Walmart. I'll see what they say about the gift card, but as I don't have a Sam's card not sure how I'd get in.







I'll post here with my experiences.


AzBat


----------



## AzBat

Well, I finally got my new DP32746, but it was no picnic. Hopefully posting my experience here will help any other guys that have the same issue.


Here's a couple of pointers to make sure your exchange goes well:


1. Make sure you have your original receipt. They'll try to scan it, many, many times.


2. Having the original box is a major plus. They'll try to scan that too.


3. Take your manual and remote! Says so in the manual!







The manual's warranty will do wonders for convincing them they're wrong.


4. Call them ahead of time to get it approved. If you forget and you're already there, don't bring in the TV till you know they'll exchange it and they have your replacement.


5. Make sure you're there during Sanyo's business hours just in case everything doesn't go so well in the next item.


6. Tell them that all Sanyo TVs can be returned for an exchange after 90 days. They'll try to tell you they don't take TVs after 90 days. If they won't listen show them your warranty on page 30. They'll now can a manager to get it approved.

If the manager does not approve(because of out of warranty, etc,) then tell them to call the 800 number listed on page 30 of the manual.


7. Just because they finally approve the exchange, it ain't over. They'll have problems doing the exchange because the UPC number and the bar code on the receipt will not come up with a product or price. They'll need to verify the cost of your old TV. For me, they had a guy in Electronics go look it up. No matter the cost they come up with they should refund your purchase price. I'm not sure if they're suppose to refund the taxes, but for me they didn't and I forgot to ask.


8. They'll finally realize they no longer sell the same TV anymore. Be adamant that you are picking the TV of your choice and will pay the difference if it's higher.


9. Don't forget the 2-year extended warranty. It's not as nice as taking back to Walmart







, but you can still take it back there during the first year. After that, check your extended warranty plan for the number to call.


10. Don't forget batteries or cables before you leave. My Sanyo DP32746 didn't come with the necessary 2-AAA's.










My experience took just about 1.5 hours. Hopefully yours will be better. If there are any Walmart Electronics Dept. employees here, please for the love of God tell your Customer Service department that Sanyo TVs have a 1 year in-store replacement policy and to make sure they have some way of verifying the price if the product or receipt codes are no longer in the computer. Waiting 30-50 minutes for that was insane.


AzBat


----------



## jsp2000

I'm getting really tired of this TV.


After getting it repaired because of the "green tint problem," where the red colors would suddenly dissapear (paid for out of warranty by Sanyo), the problem is once again back. Like before, a slight to moderate bang on the right side of the TV's cabinet will correct the problem for a time, though it will eventually pop up.


I haven't called Sanyo's customer service yet, and I'm not sure I want to keep trying to make this TV work.


It seemed like a great buy for $697 exactly two years ago this weekend. Digital tuners were almost non-exsistant in HDTV's at the time, and I appreciated being able to keep the 4:3 aspect ratio because the majority of programming is still transmitted that way.


However, the "green and blue blob" problem since day 1, combined with the "green tint problem" that has plagued the set in recent months, really makes it feel like a bad buy. One would think that a $700 investment would last longer. I'm not ready to be in the television market again yet....


...but I would like to watch the Super Bowl in correct colors!


----------



## TwinStealth

I was looking at getting a ht30744 and was wondering if the new ones dont have these same problems. So if anyone can help me that would be great!


----------



## tgray2k

Obligatory: Back on Page 25... now I can really say "I told you so". Hey, that's 2 posts now (someone brutally called me a troll over my number of posts?) and to the (obvious sales) person who said that the 50,000 hour lifespan of Plasma TVs is an incredible 18 years of viewing time (because he feels nobody will watch more than 8 hours per day) --apparently he is unfamiliar with most multi-person households that run their TVs for 15-20 hours a day whether or not any specific person in the household is paying attention --especially when you're talking HDTV which runs 24x7 weather/traffic on some of the digital substations and you have a full house of people. Also, I am the last person to pull that funky sales math on --you see, I have a 36" Mitsubishi SVideo TV that I bought new in 1990 and run 15-20 hours a day and it is just now (in January 2007, some 17 years later) starting to exhibit the symptoms being described recently with this Sanyo model. Guess what my next model my next TV is going to be --hmm, they don't seem to sell it at Walmart because it is not going to be made in quality-challenged Chinese factories. To the guys who were in my face over how the geometry on their bigscreen was near-perfect after 'rolling the carton they came in end-over-end', I can tell you about the time that my immigrant boss took us all out to lunch in LA and accidentally got on the 405 using an offramp instead of an onramp --hey I'm here 20 years later and I'm calling you out on the carpet for being ignorant and liking it! And to the guy who thinks that these units were cheap because of reduced FEATURES as opposed to reduced QUALITY, such economics do not make sense for this kind of digital commodity (unless, of course, you consider QUALITY to be a FEATURE, in which case, he's attacking me over semantics.) Ok, I've had my 10 seconds of fun at this Sanyo roast. Two posts too many, going to be 3 in a second! :lol:


(/ducks)


----------



## jsp2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgray2k* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> (/ducks)



LOL. You make a lot of good points. Ultimately, this TV will make a good secondary set for the bedroom. The green tinting is only happening occasionally.


Time to upgrade!


----------



## Outback_Jon

OK, after having the "green tint" problem with an HT30744, it was replaced at Walmart with a HT30746. Hey, I didn't read up to realize the picture differences. But it's OK.


Now, my HT30746 just started something new. When I turn it on, I get this message:


"First

Please connect all signals and antennas to jacks and terminals on the back of the TV.

Then press the CHannel UP key."


Now, the TV has been working GREAT up to this point. I use 3 inputs, 2 using composite (satellite and DVD player) and 1 using component (PS2)


So, I press the channel up key, and it goes through a digital channel search. And then brings me back to a screen that tells me to check my connections and to run the channel search again. It apparently doesn't check for my composite or component connections. Nor does it look for any non-digital signals. (Not that I have any antenna to connect to it.)


I tried pressing the reset button (2x as directed by the manual) on the remote. Nothing. I tried unplugging the TV for a while. Nothing. I tried the "Tuner" button on the remote. Nothing.


Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## lilyarbie

I set up a model similar to this at my local store. We were only hooking them up on component cables and weren't using the tuner at all. You have to scan through the channels two times. After the second channel scan, it should say something like no channels found. Then, the picture should go to static. Then, you should be able to select your inputs. It should only do this after you unplug the television. It shouldn't prompt you each time after you turn the television off to scan for channels.


----------



## Outback_Jon

D'oh! Thanks. Works fine now. Thought I had done that, but I guess it needed to be unplugged first. Man, I feel dumb...


----------



## talz13

I was just trying to test my digital cable channels again, and I can't get the "Digital cable search" to appear in the menu. I split the cable and plugged into both connectors, and analog cable works fine.


The only options I have are:


On analog tuner:

channel search

antenna selection

channel scan memory

initial channel


On digital tuner:

channel search

channel scan memory

initial channel


On the digital tuner, digital add-on search and antenna selection are grayed out, and when I do a channel search on the digital tuner, it only searches the digital antenna channels (while obviously not finding any).


Is there something else I'm supposed to do to get it set up for a digital cable signal? I know my first set worked with a few digital cable channels...


----------



## Shink

Later models had the QAM (digital cable) functionality disabled. You can call Sanyo for a firmware update, but it requires a PC to be connected to the television.


----------



## aesculanus

can i use the service manual or whatever it's called to fix the rotation on my screen? it's off by a few degrees, which translates to a very noticeable difference of over an inch between the left and right sides unless i crank up the overscan (which i'm not too enthused about)


----------



## aesculanus

oh, does anyone know the actual number of scan lines on the HT30746?


----------



## jimdoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *n0esc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am experiencing an intermittant problem with my HT32744.
> 
> 
> Off and on when watching TV, I will get a high pitch squeal from the TV. Input mode does not seem to matter. I have tried viewing through my ReplayTV, and directly through the Ant inputs (Noise is audible in HD and SD channels).
> 
> 
> TV is fed from local cable company, and HD is tuned through ClearQAM, not a cable box.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions. If I turn the TV off, the noise stops immeadiatly, but will resume wehn turned on. It fades in and out over a 5 to 10 minute period it seems.
> 
> 
> n0esc



Hey - me too! I'm experiencing the same exact problem- mine is intermittent too. I called Sanyo and the woman said there were no other customers complaining of this. She simply recommended I check if the surround sound is set to on and to turn it off. I dont think that's really any solution! What if I want to use surround sound? I havent really tested it - but I believe it happens on multiple inputs on my set also- composite for tivo and normal ota via digital tuner. Well, if more people than just us two are having this problem I would be interested. Maybe sanyo will cover this issue as well even outside of warranty like the green screen problem.


----------



## intrepidpooch

talz13 you need to change the channel until it is on D03, the number may vary, digital cable search only appears in the menu when you have a digital cable channel selected, even if it is only the default one. Hope this helps, I had the same problem but quickly figured it out.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *talz13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was just trying to test my digital cable channels again, and I can't get the "Digital cable search" to appear in the menu. I split the cable and plugged into both connectors, and analog cable works fine.
> 
> 
> The only options I have are:
> 
> 
> On analog tuner:
> 
> channel search
> 
> antenna selection
> 
> channel scan memory
> 
> initial channel
> 
> 
> On digital tuner:
> 
> channel search
> 
> channel scan memory
> 
> initial channel
> 
> 
> On the digital tuner, digital add-on search and antenna selection are grayed out, and when I do a channel search on the digital tuner, it only searches the digital antenna channels (while obviously not finding any).
> 
> 
> Is there something else I'm supposed to do to get it set up for a digital cable signal? I know my first set worked with a few digital cable channels...


----------



## yrly

As far as the 30746's scan lines it appears to use the same picture tube as the 30744 which if I recall is a Samsung tube. Any differences in picture should be within the circuits that process the images. The set does look a lot better through HDMI than it does through component.


Technically a Samsung tube looks good in a Samsung set, so if this set isn't as sharp I think its due to the picture processing circuitry. All in all I've invested a grand total of $281 into this Sanyo 30 inch stuff, I've had a TV be it this one or the 30744 for over two years. The 30744 had to be repaired once for the greenies and would have been repaired again for other issues had Sanyo not decided to replace it. This 30746 so far has been OK and has better geometry. Not the greatest set but I didn't pay much either.


I use this set in the kitchen/dining room, it logs lots of use (there are days when it will be on all day being viewed by someone). If it holds out 5 years fine, most of the newer stuff should be way down in price by then. If it decides to last 10 years, unless I decide to go for something bigger, its probably sufficient for the kitchen/dining room.


Where the market stands now with what I've seen and given the time frame in which I purchased it, it may very well be the last new CRT set I purchase. I can't really use one bigger direct view anywhere. A year prior to this one I bought a 27 inch Samsung HD for an entertainment center which has a limited amount of space in it for a set. Since I've pretty much switched to HD sets everywhere where the main viewing occurs I'm curious to see how the last generations of the CRTs holds out against the LCDs I purchased over the long term.


----------



## Jim001

I purchased my HT32744 from Value City in Nov 2005 and I love this set. For the better part of a year it worked great. It has a slight tilt to the picture, which I stopped noticing when I'm not looking for it and it has a little noise only noticeable in dark scenes, which I do notice sometimes when watching DVDs.


Over the last six months the green tint problem started. Like others it got more frequent over time until it would show up shortly after turning on the set. At first I was able the get rid of it by switching the set off and on. Lately that hasn't been working all the time so I decided to take a look inside as I don't have the option of a return.


Armed with the knowledge of the resolder IC711 info I looked over the CRT circuit board for bad solder joints. All three IC's appeared to have very nice solder joints, as did most of the rest of the board. However, inductors L711 and L721 (red and green circuits respectively) both appeared to have questionable joints, where the solder was dimpled around the inductor leads. (I'll attach pictures if I can.) I resoldered these joints. Just a quick touch with the iron and a spot of solder did the trick.


So far, so good. I ran the TV the rest of the day without the green tint showing up. I also watched for the noise problem in dark scenes and didn't see it either. Whether it was the resoldering or just the disassembly/reassembly of the TV that fixed it, I don't know. I'll keep my fingers crossed and post again if the green tint reappears.


2 May 07: It's been 2 months and no green tint!


----------



## BlackKnightInNC

The 30746 is at Wal Mart for a great price. I am thinking about getting this for my kids to game and watch movies on, as well as watch some OTA HD. I have been reading this thread and the green tint issue scares me. Did Sanyo take care of that going to the 30746?


----------



## Shaner1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlackKnightInNC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 30746 is at Wal Mart for a great price. I am thinking about getting this for my kids to game and watch movies on, as well as watch some OTA HD. I have been reading this thread and the green tint issue scares me. Did Sanyo take care of that going to the 30746?



Value City has them on sale this week for less than Walmart. I bought one today but didn't notice any green tint.


Does anyone know where I could get the service manual for the HT30746? I've searched through this thread and found the one for the HT30744 and might be able to use it some but would rather have the correct manual.


I also googled it but didn't have any luck.


Thanks


----------



## TH3_FRB

Well, 2+ years and 2670 posts after starting this thread I'm back to see if anyone else is having color problems. I've sorted through the last few pages and apparently I'm not alone. I started getting the "green tint" problem in the last month or so. It tends to go in and out but it is there frequently. Has anyone had luck in the past couple weeks returning this set (32") to Wal_mart for an exchange or refund? I'd be satisfied for an exchange for something else they have in stock but I can't find my receipt so I'm guessing I'm SOL. Do I have any chance of getting Sanyo to help me out here? Anyone have a specific service rep they would suggest talking to?


----------



## powerwsh7

This past week I have worked on getting a replacement on my HT30744 through SANYO and WALMART. My set was purchased back 4/14/05. I have been having the "green blob" issue since almost day one. Wasn't bad when it started and it happened very rarely. Then it just started getting worse and happened more frequently. At first, we thought it was the cable company, either our HD box or connection. So, we wasted over a year going back and forth with that. Here we are now, I did a search on the problem and found out we should of just returned, when we could, and purchase a different set.

This is what has taken place the last 7 days. From the previous threads I started by calling SANYO. They know about the problem and gave me a number to call HARVEY @ 1-800-877-5036. Sanyo is not instructing returns at Walmart anymore. They are finding you a local shop to take it to and sending out a replacement part. Now here is the bad part, you have to take it to the shop and wait to have it fixed and pick it up from the shop. Sanyo is not covering pick up or delivery. Wish I would of searched the forums earlier when they were exchanging set or allowing refunds. Just bought another set yesterday at FRY's Mitsubishi 52" LCD projection(WD-52531), with the matching stand(MB-52B)ONLY $999 - 5 yrs extended warranty(in home service) with 1 bulb replacement(mailed) $139. Brand new in the sealed boxes. TV stand is already assembled, in the box. Not buying another SANYO ever! They knew about this problem, I registered my TV with them, they could of send out a letter or email over a year ago informing us of the problem. This problem was a major defect not an isolated problem.

I even went as far by contacting about 12 local WALMARTS and speaking with the electronics dept manager. Not one had any idea what I was talking about. NONE had heard of any issues nor returns/exchanges. All told me that when they have major issues they get infromation from Corp. I live in the Chicago area, so I would think they sold a lot of these tv's around here. Where are all the returns and exchanges taking place!!! They don't even have the replacement model listed in previous threads.


----------



## upNdown

I have a HT28745 - the 28 inch model - which I bought at Walmart at the end of last april. It died yesterday - it just won't turn on. I'm greatful this thing died on the 342nd day of a 365 day warranty. The warranty says they'll replace it with the same TV or a TV of equal value.


Obviously, they don't sell this 28 incher now, any idea what I can expect? Will they give me the next best Sanyo TV they have, or will they merely credit me the $380 I paid for this TV, toward the price of a new TV? I expect I'll just get the credit, but it doesn't seem quite fair to me because I can't buy any HDTV for $380. I suppose I'll be happy with whatever I get, but I'm just hoping somebody will chime in saying they had the same issue and they got an upgrade free of charge.


----------



## BlackKnightInNC

I just wanted to thank the posters on this forum for thoroughly convincing me NOT to purchase the 30" Sanyo HD set.


----------



## upNdown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlackKnightInNC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just wanted to thank the posters on this forum for thoroughly convincing me NOT to purchase the 30" Sanyo HD set.



Was that supposed to be funny?

Listen, no TV is perfect. Whether or not the Sanyo's are less perfect than others remains to be seen. But this thread illustrates the benfits of the Walmart/Sanyo warranty.

Bottom line for me was that you won't find an HDTV with a QAM tuner for cheaper. And the ease of warranty. Given the choice, I'd never buy electronics at walmart. But given my situation, well lets just say this is the right pricepoint at this time.


Just an update on my situation - I called walmart and they said they'd swap my sanyo up to a year. I said, but you don't carry this anymore, so what will you do? They said we'll credit the price you paid toward another TV. I called sanyo and said, I can't get an equivent TV for the price I paid and they said well then you'll have to pay the difference? So I went into the store and had to wait for about a half hour because regardless of what the warranty said, the "computer" told them their was a 90 day policy on this TV. Finally, they said they'd do it for me "just this one time" and they credited me my purchase prive toward a new 30" widescreen HT30746.


----------



## mongooze

So, I have an old HT30744 thats out of warranty. In attempting to correct the geometry, I killed it via the service menu. The unit powers up, but no picture.


My question is, has anyone successfully replaced IC802 (the EEPROM) and brought one of these units back to life? The part itself (Sanyo P/N 4093012803) is cheap, and I can handle the soldering - but I was curious as to whether or not anyone else had performed this operation successfully.


----------



## BlackKnightInNC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *upNdown* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Was that supposed to be funny?
> 
> Listen, no TV is perfect. Whether or not the Sanyo's are less perfect than others remains to be seen. But this thread illustrates the benfits of the Walmart/Sanyo warranty.
> 
> Bottom line for me was that you won't find an HDTV with a QAM tuner for cheaper. And the ease of warranty. Given the choice, I'd never buy electronics at walmart. But given my situation, well lets just say this is the right pricepoint at this time.
> 
> 
> Just an update on my situation - I called walmart and they said they'd swap my sanyo up to a year. I said, but you don't carry this anymore, so what will you do? They said we'll credit the price you paid toward another TV. I called sanyo and said, I can't get an equivent TV for the price I paid and they said well then you'll have to pay the difference? So I went into the store and had to wait for about a half hour because regardless of what the warranty said, the "computer" told them their was a 90 day policy on this TV. Finally, they said they'd do it for me "just this one time" and they credited me my purchase prive toward a new 30" widescreen HT30746.




No, I'm totally serious. How can you say it has a great warranty? Read the posts.


----------



## djlupisto

Great thread, I exchanged my old HT30744 for the newer model HT30746 like a year ago. Recently I started receiving Vertical bars on the screen, this are only noticeable on dark scenes, I have my dvd player hooked via component, a dish HD box, on component 1 and my gamecube on component 2, I get the interference bars on all three imputs. I read that some folks had this issue, did anybody find a way to fix it?


Thanks!


----------



## Ace_of_Sevens

I have a HT32744 that I got in August of 2004. A couple months ago, I noticed it started losing all red from the picture intermittently. Then, a couple weeks ago, the screen started going all dark and smeary. It works correctly most of the time, but has this problem off and on. While it's well out of warranty, I'd expect a $750 TV to make it at least three years. I've contacted Sanyo and been instructed to call them. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## Ace_of_Sevens

I was told to bring it to a repair shop and they'll fix it if it isn't the tube.


----------



## Ace_of_Sevens

I figured I would give my general impression of the TV as long as I'm reading the thread: good value for the price. Way too heavy for someone who lives in a 3rd-floor apartment. There are several picture problems, most notably barrel roll there I could hide most of it with a bit of overscan, but I have some in the upper right I can't get rid of without having way more overscan than I want, a red push I managed to make better, but not get anywhere near eliminating, the picture is rotated 3 or 4 degrees counterclockwise and the colors are noticably redder in the lower right than the rest of the picture. 720p is soft on the right side. It's not normally noticeable, but it is when I play a game with text. It has a problem where the pixels won't hold still, but this goes away after 10 minutes or so of operation.


----------



## yrly

If anyone is interested, around here the Wal-Marts have the HT30746 down to $398 on rollback. They also have a new SDTV model also 30 inch widescreen which if I recall correctly is $347. To me, despite the flaws, the 30746 is a steal at $398 for what if offers. Makes a great set for secondary use in a smaller room.


----------



## yrly

This Sanyo HT30746 and its SD counterpart are at least for now being stocked side by side but the 30746 is the only HD tube I've seen at Wal-Mart since last year when they had some RCAs around Christmas.


I honestly don't care either way, some people prefer tubes. Some prefer flat panel. Some prefer rear projection. I've got all types, I don't care as long as the technology works.


My main point is $398 for a 30 inch widescreen HDTV is cheap for what it is. Granted the HT30746 is not the best HDTV I've seen, and the only reason I own one is because I got the HT30744 for for $281, and they replaced it with this after the original developed more problems after the green tint problem was repaired. You'd still spend quite a bit more to get a similarly sized flat panel, and the cheapest ones don't generally have the best black levels. I use this set in the Kitchen, it is on a stand in a corner where a flat panel would not save much space so for the purpose it works great.


----------



## Ace_of_Sevens

Here's a picture of my TV. You can see the color problems and the barrel roll in the upper right. It only gets like this after running a few hours. So far, I've been unable to catch it with the green tint problem or the smeary thing. This is what it's always done.

http://photo.xanga.com/cagey_b/599e4...297/photo.html 


For those of you that had repairs, did it fix this color problem?


----------



## powerwsh7

For those of you who have not yet taken up the offer,from Sanyo, of getting the tv fixed by taking it to a tv repair shop. Yes, Sanyo does pay, but you need to take it and pick it up yourself.

Mine is done at the shop....beware, the only thing Sanyo has them do is to clean the boards inside, nothing else. I will follow up once I pick tv up and watch it for awhile.


----------



## Ace_of_Sevens

According to the shop that's going to do mine, they replace the digital module.


----------



## powerwsh7

I should of stated that the only problem that I was having ,so far, was the "green blob" problem. Hopefully, that will fix it, but I am not going to hold my breath. Seems like people who have it fixed continue having issues of some kind.


----------



## renegade44

Is there any way to get the digital module without having to take the TV to a shop? I would even consider buying it. With my TV the green tint is a once in a blue moon thing and moving it would be a major operation since I don't even own a car.


----------



## JTC456

I have a ht32744 also and like ACE I have the same video problem: blurry image and intense colors. I bought it 92/05 so had a repair man come out and he immediately determinded it was the the comb filter, is this the same as the the before mentioned digital module? I to think that a a $700 tv ought to last more than 3 years as does ACE. ACE, who'd you call at Sanyo? We called customer service Saturday 5/26 and was told to call a man named Harvey Tuesday the 29 after Memorial Day. Question ACE: Is this who you called and when you did get hold of someone how did you describle your problem? You said they'd stand behind the repairs except if it was th tube correct? This repair shop wants $360 to fix the tv which is better than buying a new one that is not as good s set as this one is.Please let me know how you handle this even if you want to e-mail me I'd appreciate it. Thanks guys for all the info about this tv I do feel it's worth fixing in lieu of replacing it. If anyone will help me prepare to talk to this Harvey guy Tuesday I'd appreciate it.


----------



## jsp2000

I hope this can clarify questions for some of you.


As far as I can tell (from my experience) a replacement of the "digital module" will fix a green tint problem...that is, if you lose your red color, causing the entire screen to take on a greenish appearance.


The green blob is a seperate issue. There, when you have high instances of bright white on the screen, a very distracting green blob will form on the right side of the screen, and a blue blob will form on the left. A Sanyo rep told me on the phone back in 2005 that this was a defect of the TV...not repairable.


You can make the green blob problem go away by notching the brightness way down on the TV. I've all but eliminated it that way.


EDIT: Ace, a digital module replacement will NOT solve your problem. It is the defect of the TV that I mentioned above.


----------



## JTC456

I'm back, can't wait till tomorrow so I can call the number that Sanyo CS gave me to call. After reading most of the posts about this tv I feel that Sanyo will treat me fairly which is all one can expect these days. There seems to be more negatives about the ht32744 than pluses but I agree with the few positives that this is a good tv. I had a repair shop take this unit back to their shop for repair Friday and the tech that came was a grey haired gent who said he'd been working on tv's for 25 years and he took one look at the tv, fortunately it's problem was at it's peak and he said it was definitely a problem with the "comb filter". I still don't know if this filter is aka: the digital module. Sure hope this tech was correct and that Sanyo cs helps fray the cost of the repair. The wife is adamant about getting this set repaired hopefully under warranty. It's 2 1/2 yrs old, it's problem is the exact same one that Ace's picture displayed earlier, intermittently blurry. I looked at some Polaroid LCD's at Wally world yesterday that had max res of 1368x720p and it sure looked good! But dw says "absolutely NO", I'm sure the rest of you guys don't have such problems with your dw but I do. Oh well, wish me luck tomorrow.


----------



## orion7144

My 32" had the green tint problem pretty bad (my tv stays on 24/7). I had called Sanyo a couple months ago and they told me where to take it. 3 weeks ago or so the tv would not turn on and I had not taken it yet. Called sanyo again and they said to take it now. Have not heard yet as the repair place was pretty busy.


----------



## JTC456

I made contact with cust. eervice and told them that my set was in a shop and quoted the estimate I'd received. I was told that was too much and that he'd call and talk to the shop. He did and told them to clean the contacts of the digital module (aka: comb filter). This will bring the repair cost way down. Today I returned cs call and ask if this didn't correct the problem do I have any recourse? The rep said that if it didn't to call him back and he'd make it good. This sounds fair enough, I am out of warranty but goodness the tv ought to last more than 21/2 years. We'll see, glad I found this forum.


----------



## JTC456

I've lost 2 previour posts, how tiring!

Quick summary of our problem:

Our repair shop replaced video filter aka: digital module or 3d digital filer whatever you want to call it.

The TV works just like it should now and looks great.

Repairs were pricey according to Sanyou customer service but hey, it works now Sanyo. Sanyo didn't have to frustrate me and upset my wife but they did.

Now we have a total of $1000 in the tv that's not quite 2 1/2 yrs old. We thought Sanyo should help us but they didn't see that way!

Oh well lesson learned, but Walmart will hear from us about how a vendor of theirs treated us. Won't help us I'm sure Walmart would like to know this.

To you with video problems; don't rule out the digital moduel, it could be the culprit regardless what Sanyo says.


----------



## Shink

Why would you spend that much repairing this TV when you can get a 32" - 37" LCD TV for $500-$700? If my TV breaks, I'm replacing with with something nicer and more energy efficient.


----------



## mrpergo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shink* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why would you spend that much repairing this TV when you can get a 32" - 37" LCD TV for $500-$700? If my TV breaks, I'm replacing with with something nicer and more energy efficient.



I think he saying he spent $350.00 for repair and paid 650.00 for the TV, so he has a grand into it.

I hope he didn't spend a thousand dollars to get it fixed.


----------



## JTC456

mrpergo is correct, $650 + $350 repairs. Costly, yes, but still cheaper than adding 7 to 8 hundered more to buy antother set. The repair bill took us aback also but I've made costlier mistakes in my lifetime and ended up with nothing to show for it. At least this time I have a tv that works. Starting day 4 and set is performing perfect so I'll just lick my wounds and go on.


----------



## Count Blah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlackKnightInNC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just wanted to thank the posters on this forum for thoroughly convincing me NOT to purchase the 30" Sanyo HD set.



In that case, I'm glad I didn't run across this thread when I purchased a refurb 30" from Value City for $299 in August of '05. It's been a workhorse in my narrow family room since then and will move it to bedroom(with help







) as we upgrade at the end of this month. I've had nothing but joy from this set and consider it the best TV purchase I have ever made.


Also, can anyone direct me to the Service Manual for the HT30744?


Thanks


----------



## powerwsh7

Got my tv back from the repair shop SANYO sent me to. Had to pick it up, of course.

I saw the bill to SANYO, it was only $75.00. All they had him do was clean off the contacts on the boards. The shop said they ran it for 2 days with NO problems. You must be kidding me, 3 months of going back and forth with SANYO, hauling the TV back and forth to the repair shop for this. I could of done the cleaning myself! That's why Harvey (from SANYO) would not say what the problems are with the TVs. I think if cleaning was all these tvs needed, they would not of had people returning them early on. Well, I will give an update once we run the tv for awhile.


----------



## JTC456




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *powerwsh7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got my tv back from the repair shop SANYO sent me to. Had to pick it up, of course.
> 
> I saw the bill to SANYO, it was only $75.00. All they had him do was clean off the contacts on the boards. The shop said they ran it for 2 days with NO problems. You must be kidding me, 3 months of going back and forth with SANYO, hauling the TV back and forth to the repair shop for this. I could of done the cleaning myself! That's why Harvey (from SANYO) would not say what the problems are with the TVs. I think if cleaning was all these tvs needed, they would not of had people returning them early on. Well, I will give an update once we run the tv for awhile.



I am glad to hear that I am not the only skeptic. Harvey did call,and that was confirmed by, the repair shop. He told them to clean the contacts also, of course the repair shop wasn't working for Sanyo and replaced the module as they had diagnosed to start with. At least I have a 120 day warranty on everything done by the repair shop which I'm sure I wouldn't have gotten if they'd followed Sanyo's instructions. I am with you, if the problem was so simple why did so many others have to return their sets? I figure that by replacing the module I got a new module as well as clean contacts as a result. But the tv is working fine and I am happy with its display, it looks good on analog as well as digital signal. But ol' Harvey cost Sanyo a future customer for sure! All in all I like this tv.


----------



## Bookworm

Is this Digital Module a part that can be unplugged from the TV chassis by the consumer and then the clean the contacts himself? I had one I sold to a friend and if she starts having problems with it that info. would be nice to have.


----------



## rezzy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bookworm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this Digital Module a part that can be unplugged from the TV chassis by the consumer and then the clean the contacts himself?



Only if one knew what they were doing, such as an experienced service technician. One wrong move and---BZZZT!


----------



## renegade44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rezzy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Only if one knew what they were doing, such as an experienced service technician. One wrong move and---BZZZT!



The basic safety precautions are to:


1. turn off the tv


2. discharge the picture tube


Once you have done that the tv is safe to work on


Having said that you should be comfortable working with electronics before you go around screwing with the inside of a TV set


----------



## sensibull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Count Blah* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, can anyone direct me to the Service Manual for the HT30744?



There's a link towards the bottom of this post .


----------



## Count Blah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sensibull* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There's a link towards the bottom of this post .



Thanks. That stuff looks a little scary.


----------



## AlteredsEgo

I have a Sanyo HT28745 that I purchased reconditioned from a Atlanta retailer back in December. I initially had one issue with the unit when I brought it home, but I was able to fix it relatively easily, and since then I have been very happy with the product overall. (In case you are wondering about the issue I had initially; the left speaker that is built into the TV had generated an annoying vibrating sound. I was able to use a paper clip to remove a piece of plastic, left over form the manufacturing process, to eliminate the offending noise.) Yesterday I turned on my TV and I was horrified to see a very nasty purple ring around the image that would not go away. I quickly started doing searches online for possible solutions since my unit no longer carries a warranty. During the course of my searches I found this forum. I was never able to find a solution to my problem online, but through some analysis of my unit, I was able to fix the solution on my own fairly easily. I wanted to post my solution on here so that it might help others with similar problems.


For me the fix was fairly simple, the degaussing coils had come loose from their posts, and so all it took for me to fix the issue was to take the back of the TV off, look around for the degaussing coils (they are very easy to find since they are triangular wires attached directly to the tube body), and reattach the wayward power wires. The wires themselves are connected to the TV control board by plastic encased leads, and they connect at the front of the TV on the side where the AV plugs are attached; right next to a relay. There is nothing but friction holding the connector in place, so I think that the connectors slowly separate from the pins from heat creep. This process may also be helped along by inadvertent bumps during the moving/setup process. I am not sure if the design is exactly the same on the HT32744/HT30744, but given how much I have seen companies scale/recycle proven designs, I would not be surprised if it is exactly the same.


~ Altered


----------



## spychocyco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *powerwsh7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got my tv back from the repair shop SANYO sent me to. Had to pick it up, of course.



How did you get Sanyo to send you to a shop? I'm on my second Sanyo 42-inch plasma that's gone bad. The only response I could get from Harvey was "nothing we can do" and that I could take it back to Wal-Mart, but the new one would "probably have the same tendencies."


----------



## renegade44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spychocyco* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How did you get Sanyo to send you to a shop? I'm on my second Sanyo 42-inch plasma that's gone bad. The only response I could get from Harvey was "nothing we can do" and that I could take it back to Wal-Mart, but the new one would "probably have the same tendencies."



My understanding is the only post warranty work being authorized by Sanyo is the "green tint" problem (which is actually a loss of the red gun) on the HT32744. The reason they are fixing this problem after the warranty has run out is because it is a mass manufacturing defect in a significant number of HT32744 TV's.


I believe this has been touched on previously in this thread however searching almost a hundred forum pages isn't something I care to do.


----------



## rezzy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *renegade44* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The basic safety precautions are to:
> 
> 
> 1. turn off the tv
> 
> 
> 2. discharge the picture tube
> 
> 
> Once you have done that the tv is safe to work on
> 
> 
> Having said that you should be comfortable working with electronics before you go around screwing with the inside of a TV set



It would also help to unplug it first. This procedure is not for the faint of heart, or the inexperienced.


----------



## spychocyco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *renegade44* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe this has been touched on previously in this thread however searching almost a hundred forum pages isn't something I care to do.



Sorry to have repeated info. I just stumbled across the post, and was just searching for any alternative to haggling with Wal-Mart (which seems to have a difference of opinion with Sanyo on how long the warranty is) again.


----------



## BIG ED




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rezzy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It would also help to unplug it first.












Good one!


----------



## Count Blah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *renegade44* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My understanding is the only post warranty work being authorized by Sanyo is the "green tint" problem (which is actually a loss of the red gun) on the HT32744. The reason they are fixing this problem after the warranty has run out is because it is a mass manufacturing defect in a significant number of HT32744 TV's.
> 
> 
> I believe this has been touched on previously in this thread however searching almost a hundred forum pages isn't something I care to do.



So the Green blobing is not prevalent on the 30s? Sweet


----------



## beachneedle

Please, anyone answer this question to the point.. WHY WONT MY HT30746 32 INCH HDTV 1080I ONLY FILL THE SCREEN ON PIX SHAPE 1 (PIX SHAPE 2 CUTS OFF THE LEFT AND RIGHT OF THE SCREEN A FEW INCHES) AND FILL THE SCREEN 16X9 AND NOT WITH BLACK BARS ON THE RIGHT AND LEFT? I DONT GET IT! XBOX 360 1080I COMPONENT AND THE TV 1080I, BUT NO FULL SCREEN? WHY?


----------



## Amigo-2k

Well after almost 3 years of owning the 32 inch I started to have issues this week. the screen will get blurry for a few seconds up to an hour. I've tried turning it off and on and it has not helped. I don't think I'll bother calling up Sanyo because It has been almost 3 years since the purchase. Any input????


I'm sure during the next few weeks I'll start my search for a new tv .....


----------



## Bink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beachneedle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Please, anyone answer this question to the point.. WHY WONT MY HT30746 32 INCH HDTV 1080I ONLY FILL THE SCREEN ON PIX SHAPE 1 (PIX SHAPE 2 CUTS OFF THE LEFT AND RIGHT OF THE SCREEN A FEW INCHES) AND FILL THE SCREEN 16X9 AND NOT WITH BLACK BARS ON THE RIGHT AND LEFT? I DONT GET IT! XBOX 360 1080I COMPONENT AND THE TV 1080I, BUT NO FULL SCREEN? WHY?



First...


STOP WITH THE ALL CAPS!


It is considered yelling, and is *QUITE* rude.



Next...


Bad news, your TV is a 30", NOT a 32"!!!



Finally...


Check the settings on your xBox and make sure that the TV type is set to 16:9, not 4:3. (if such a setting exists on the xBox?, I don't have one myself)


Regards,


Randy


----------



## beachneedle

Here is detailed information on the issue I'm having with my 30 inch Sanyo Vizon HT30746 HDTV... I sent this email to sanyo tech support as well, to a guy named harry, because Jim was out today.. Hopefull between them and you, someone will simply give me a CONCRETE answer!










Here is what i've come up with so far. Keep

in mind, I have read over 100 posts concerning this TV, but haven't received a

concrete YES/NO answer on it.. Honestly, I don't think it's a defective TV, it's

just the way the TV handles HD singals.

*XBOX360*-- Hooked up component (tried both inputs to verify, same result).. XBOX

is SET to 1080i (Tried 720P, same result) widescreen mode (Only choice you have

when you set it to 1080i or 720p).. I've verified this several times, and also

checked on forums concerning xbox, it's hooked up correctly. The screen (in

pixshape 1) with the xbox gives me black bars on the left and right, 4:3 aspect

ratio. Yes, the picture is much better than composite (i tested that to see),

but I can't get a full HD 16x9 picture on a 1080i input unless I switch to pix

shape2, which stretches the image, cuts off parts of the image on the left and

right.. Also, looks crappy (cause it's just a zoom)... I am at a loss,

quadruple checked all settings, over and over, same result. Everyone on xbox forums can't understand

why it wont work. Also, I tested this xbox on my parents HD dlp tv, and worked

perfect and automatically was full and not cropped 16xx9.

*TIVO-HD DVR*-- When watching HD channels such as HBO HD, ESPN HD, etc.. The same

thing as on the xbox.. No 16x9 without the zoom/pix shape 2... Once again, nice

picture, but 4:3 on the tv... I tried every setting on this box, over and over

and over and over, same result. On my parents tv, once again, this tivo hd

worked perfect in 16x9....


Lastly, I see on pix shape 1, on sattelite and some games, an overscan line to

the left edge of where the pic cuts off, about a 1/2 inch from it.. A solid

line, sometimes green, mostly dark gray. Shows up mainly on bright screens, and

I've turned the brightness way down, it helps. I know there are options in

service menu, but I have no idea how to access it, and I don't want to make

things worse. Also, no wal marts in my area have this TV anymore, so exchanging it would be hard.


I hope all this helps. The one thing I haven't tested is THE HDMI input. I

don't know if that would change anything concerning the hd feed, as the xbox

doesnt have hdmi, and I wont be setting up the HD TIVO for about another 3 weeks

(My parents are finishing watching al the taped shows, they upgraded to

directv's own hd dvr)....


That should help.. Keep mind I've checked everything on my own that I could,

read hundreds of post on avs forum and such, and I'm stumped at this point!


Thanks


----------



## greg2002

HI Folks,


Wondering if someone might have a tip on how to cure a problem I am having. I am getting Dark smears (very dark on the left spreading to lighter on the right) across my screen.


It just started happening a few days ago. At first it would go away after the TV had been on a few minutes, but now it seems to be permanent.


Any thoughts on that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## beachneedle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greg2002* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HI Folks,
> 
> 
> Wondering if someone might have a tip on how to cure a problem I am having. I am getting Dark smears (very dark on the left spreading to lighter on the right) across my screen.
> 
> 
> It just started happening a few days ago. At first it would go away after the TV had been on a few minutes, but now it seems to be permanent.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on that would be greatly appreciated.



Tv model do you have? Also, the # for Sanyo I'd recommend calling is 800-877-5036, ask for Mr. Jim x 1712, he is in cust service, but knows these tv''s well.. Also, I have the service manual for the 30 INCH HDTV Vizon CRT model if you need it.. HT30746


----------



## greg2002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beachneedle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tv model do you have? Also, the # for Sanyo I'd recommend calling is 800-877-5036, ask for Mr. Jim x 1712, he is in cust service, but knows these tv''s well.. Also, I have the service manual for the 30 INCH HDTV Vizon CRT model if you need it.. HT30746



It is te HT30744.


I have the service manual, but unfortunately I don't know whats causing the problem (so I have no idea what the solution is)


Any one have thoughts?


----------



## rjl5020

Hi guys. First time poster, long time lurker.


I have a geometry issue with my HT30746 30" wide HDTV. On letterboxed content, the upper right hand corner of the picture is quite a bit lower than the left. However, the bottom line is OK. Furthermore, there's some weird "overscan" - a bright line on the left side of the screen.


Sanyo says I have to return the TV. They said it's an unadjustable issue with the tube itself. It doesn't fit too well into a Ford Thunderbird. I found a link to the service manual once before, and if I'm going to return it, I know Wally-World won't plug it in check it, so maybe mucking around with the service menu might do some good.


As an aside, the recordings are great on their hold music. As a Pennsylvanian, the only time I hear a southern accent is when someone's talking about the last deer they killed, not how to properly hook up a progressive-scan DVD player.


EDIT: Ack! I found the service manual. However, for pincushion adjustments, there's only an Upper Level and Lower Level pin adjustment, not one for each corner. I'm pretty sure it can't be the phase or angle, since only one corner is off.


EDIT II: Okay, I'm done screwing with it for a while. I have a service manual for a HT30744, and the numbers in the service menu it refers to are certainly not the same.


----------



## had1

Beachneedle,

Have you tested the HT30746 with a HDMI cable yet? I'm thinking about purchasing this unit, but I also noticed the same zoomed problem with the display model vs other 16:9 LCD's & Plasma's @ Wal-Mart?? Anyone out there who owns this unit, can you help answer this question?

Thanks!!


----------



## beachneedle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *had1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Beachneedle,
> 
> Have you tested the HT30746 with a HDMI cable yet? I'm thinking about purchasing this unit, but I also noticed the same zoomed problem with the display model vs other 16:9 LCD's & Plasma's @ Wal-Mart?? Anyone out there who owns this unit, can you help answer this question?
> 
> Thanks!!



I haven't.. My 360 is component, and I haven't hooked up my hdmi tivo just yet, soon.. I'm guessing it will be the same, but may have a more fluid picture...


----------



## yrly

I've been using a 30746 in the dining room via an older Scientific Atlanta DVR HD box which has a DVI out in the back. I use DVI to HDMI converter, set the box to pass through / 16:9 and the box sends whatever the HD stations are in their broadcast resolution, the TV resizes them automatically, never had to touch anything on the TV to do this just sits on pic shape 1. If a 4:3 is broadcast it is automatically pillarboxed, and if HD content is received the picture then fills the whole screen. I believe the key here is to allow the set to resize as opposed to trying to force it to a particular resolution. I think if you try to force feed it a specific scaled resolution through the HDMI it will do as described. As far as component when I used that I remember having to resize the image as it would stretch 4:3 content but never had much of an issue beyond that.


My 30746 has better geometry than the 30744, when displaying 4:3 there is less bowing to the picture (almost to the point of being unnoticable, something I'd never even attempt to adjust, as far as picture tubes go it is pretty darn good). I've never had much of an overscan issue, it does scan wider than a fixed pixel display, I can tell that by lining up the ABC HD logo to the side on both types of sets for comparison. The amount is insufficient enough that it makes no difference in viewing and is within the realm of what I've seen with most CRTs. Usually some amount of overscan is built into to compensate for voltage differences in the line.


----------



## beachneedle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yrly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been using a 30746 in the dining room via an older Scientific Atlanta DVR HD box which has a DVI out in the back. I use DVI to HDMI converter, set the box to pass through / 16:9 and the box sends whatever the HD stations are in their broadcast resolution, the TV resizes them automatically, never had to touch anything on the TV to do this just sits on pic shape 1. If a 4:3 is broadcast it is automatically pillarboxed, and if HD content is received the picture then fills the whole screen. I believe the key here is to allow the set to resize as opposed to trying to force it to a particular resolution. I think if you try to force feed it a specific scaled resolution through the HDMI it will do as described. As far as component when I used that I remember having to resize the image as it would stretch 4:3 content but never had much of an issue beyond that.
> 
> 
> My 30746 has better geometry than the 30744, when displaying 4:3 there is less bowing to the picture (almost to the point of being unnoticable, something I'd never even attempt to adjust, as far as picture tubes go it is pretty darn good). I've never had much of an overscan issue, it does scan wider than a fixed pixel display, I can tell that by lining up the ABC HD logo to the side on both types of sets for comparison. The amount is insufficient enough that it makes no difference in viewing and is within the realm of what I've seen with most CRTs. Usually some amount of overscan is built into to compensate for voltage differences in the line.



Interesting, because when I have an HD feed, it does not fill the screen, it puts it in a 4:3 ratio, although the picture itself is very nice, HD quality. I wonder why component won't work correctly? Now, if I go HDMI TO HDMI, I wonder if it will do the same?


----------



## yrly

Not to sure why it wouldn't fill the screen, however at least one of the modes should when displaying a 1080i signal, perhaps they changed what picture shape corresponded to what setting I'm not sure, and I know that you can change these all around in the service menu.


Regardless of what setting is what, if its working properly with whatever picture shape you're using when you flip to a 4:3 source you should have black bars on the sides, if not you're stretching the image. When it goes to a 16:9 it should then fill the screen. If you feed the display a fixed signal, such as a 4:3 480i/p that is upconverted externally to 1080i the TV will usually stretch it to fill the screen as it seems to think that this is an HD feed. A true 1080i signal however is just that and the TV will display this as it is. Hence if you don't upconvert the signal to 1080i from the 4:3 source it should have black bars and look like a normal non widescreen set would.


It did take some playing around with the cable box to make it work right, generally the best solution was to pass through whatever the existing resolution the stations were using, then it just automatically adjusts the aspect ratio accordingly. Hence 4:3 will have black bars, whether 480i or p. 1080i, 720p will automatically fill the screen, I have not had to change the picture shape since this, the TV automatically resizes based on the incoming signa;.


Now if they changed how the picture shape settings work I'm not sure, but to test if you're using the right one find a stationary pattern (such as a logo in a screen corner) and test the picture zoom settings, the proper setting for the 16:9 should not adjust the vertical height, only the width. The TV will overscan between a half an inch and an inch on the sides depending on the incoming line voltage. This probably can be altered in the service menu. The important thing to watch for is whether or not its zooming vertically, if it is then you're not using the right setting, hence the station logo should appear at the normal height for it (probably best to check with another TV to see where the logo should be positioned height wise). 4:3 sources should have black bars on the side as a 4:3 would, if not you're stretching the image, or providing an upconverted image the TV thinks is HD and thus tries to display as 16:9.


Depending on sources being used how it works might be different. This TV is not alone in its anomolies with picture settings. My Sony 42A10 responds differently to signals/resolutions. Hence when using 480i on an old DVD player before upgrading to HD DVD, you had to set the DVD player to 16:9 widescreen, the TV would display it as 4:3, and you actually had to set it to zoom for it to be the proper aspect ratio. Why it worked that way is anyones guess. LD over composite yielded even more oddities and required its own settings (zoom1). Cable box had to be set to Full to get the proper image sizing.


My flat panel here in the bedroom almost always has to be left on Full to get the proper image sizing.


I think a lot merely has to do with how the TV responds to the various input resolutions. Manufacturers probably do as they see fit.


----------



## mlistener

Rocking the TV gently did the trick! Thanks all for the suggestion.


----------



## spore

Hi, I got a HT28745 from my parents who got a new TV.. Have had it for about a week. Well, I got some component cables for my DVD player and plugged them in. Well where I had the audio cables plugged in ran through component 3, so I was going to switch the component cables to there.... and then the TV clicked off.


So, now the TV won't turn back on. It clicks on and then a couple seconds later clicks back off (no change to screen). Does this three times and then it won't do anything unless I unplug/replug it in.


TV is out of warranty.... HELP?


----------



## PSzalapski

I have the 30744 and its service manual. Which adjustments would I make to adjust the convergence? (I imagine the adjustments would be green-red and green-blue, with horizontal and vertical for each? not sure) The service manual doesn't elaborate on the meaning of each item, so does anyone know?


----------



## dhnjp1

I just finished cleaning the contacts on the digital module (ATSC tuner) in my HT32744. Took about an hour from start to finish. Definitely not for beginners, but an experienced electronics hobbyist shouldn't have any problem. Only difficult part was releasing the 3 retaining clips (one on each connector) that lock the module down, because you can't easily see or access them. A chopstick was the perfect tool for that job.


I did a two-step cleaning process using DeoxIT cleaner followed by DeoxIT Gold (formerly ProGold) to prevent any future oxidation. The results are immediately obvious: reds are now MUCH brighter and more saturated than before. Even more than when the tv was new. I'm hopeful this is a long term fix for the green tint problem (loss of red).


My short term fix for the green tint problem was to thump the back of the TV where the connectors are (close to the HDMI connector). It always worked, but was getting annoying (once a day or more).


--Dan


----------



## apace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greg2002* /forum/post/10862210
> 
> 
> HI Folks,
> 
> 
> Wondering if someone might have a tip on how to cure a problem I am having. I am getting Dark smears (very dark on the left spreading to lighter on the right) across my screen.
> 
> 
> It just started happening a few days ago. At first it would go away after the TV had been on a few minutes, but now it seems to be permanent.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on that would be greatly appreciated.



I'm having the same problem.

Sometimes, but not always, when you turn it off and back on it will clear up.

I have also tapped pretty firmly on the frame just above the screen and got it to clear up sometimes.

If none of this works try gently rocking it back and forth. This always clears it up for me, but I'm afraid its going to break the shelf on my cabinet.

Mine also will just get blurry at times and loses audio.

I'm abouth ready to junk it.


----------



## HDizzy

I purchased my Sanyo 30744 1/05 at Walmart and had a problem right out of the box called Walmart and they replaced TV with another... no problem

The 2nd TV was excellent with DirecTv (component) but when I switch to cable the HDMI would not show a signal...Called Sanyo (Harvey) and he arranged a home service call to replaced the HDMI component ... didn't solve the problem..and after much research I was told that since HDMI was so new that there was no standardization yet and my Sanyo was not compatible with the Scientific Atlanta HD box so I used component cables..

About a week later a Sanyo manager called as a follow up to see if the problem was resolved.

I've had the Green Issue for sometime and thru this Forum and thread I have been fixing by slapping the top of the TV.....dirty but quick

Two weeks ago the TV started to blink....picture / blank / picture / blank etcand the Green Issue was happening frequently.... slapping wasn't working.

Being that the TV was 32 months old and way out of warranty I called several local repair shops and got ballpark estimates of $500+ if they could get the parts.


I started looking at new LCD TVs.


Then I thought as a last resort I would call Sanyo and ask if the Green Issue and the Blinking were known to them?....was there a fix?....and to my surprise they said that they would cover the Green Issue under warranty because it was a knownproblem...they located a repair shop close to me and I schlepped the 135lb Monster over to them.

Just got the TV back and fixing the Green Issue fixed the Blinking problem.


I want to commend Sanyo for their handling of this problem and they have a customer

for life....Sanyo will be the first TV I look at for my next purchase.


----------



## sanders4617

Is there a way to browse the menu without a remote? I bought my TV about 5 months ago from a display model at Wal-Mart and I have a universal remote, but it won't allow me to go up and down through the menu. It changes channels and all that, but can't do anything else with it. I don't really want to spend $35 on the exact remote, but I might have to.


I can get the menu screen to appear.. but can't navigate.


----------



## sjsbspartan

Hdizzy, that's good to hear.

I just started getting the, "green screen" myself, after purchasing the TV in April? of 06. I'll give sanyo CS a call and see what they say!


----------



## sanders4617

Ok. I got the official controller. My question now is this:

If I am having a hard time getting the channel search to pick up a channel (digital), how can I manually add that channel? Like when I search, sometimes it will pick up a channel and not pick up another one, so I redo it to get the other one and then the channel that did show up doesn't show up anymore.


Can I not just pick a channel and add it? Its kind of annoying.


----------



## Count Blah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sanders4617* /forum/post/11636409
> 
> 
> Ok. I got the official controller. My question now is this:
> 
> If I am having a hard time getting the channel search to pick up a channel (digital), how can I manually add that channel? Like when I search, sometimes it will pick up a channel and not pick up another one, so I redo it to get the other one and then the channel that did show up doesn't show up anymore.
> 
> 
> Can I not just pick a channel and add it? Its kind of annoying.



I always had/have to do the "add on search". It's better than most as the TV won't wipe out your previous found channels. I wish my new LCD would do this, it doesn't retain the old channels like this set does.


----------



## yrly

Just an odd observation, for some unusual reason the HT30746 looks surprisingly much better with football games than it does with most other HD programming. Or at least better than I've ever seen this set look since I got it. I never thought this TV was as good in picture as the 30744 aside from the fact that the geometry is much better, with almost perfect pillarboxing on 4:3 content (virtually no bowing). I wonder if the cable didn't just start to constrict bandwidth as they added more channels, which would account for looking worse than the 30744. They started to add channels right around the time Sanyo replaced the other one. I never really used either of these TVs with OTA programming.


I always thought the picture was a bit on the grainy side of things on this set, but I'm watching some football I recorded on the DVR earlier and it is almost like an entirely different ballgame, clear, colorful, excellent detail all that I thought was lacking. No apparent grainy effect, I'm wondering if it wasn't some sort of compression/artifacting from restricted bandwidth by the cable. If you were to see a picture like this on this set in the store you'd be rather impressed too.


Honestly it is the first time I've really really been impressed with the picture, maybe I was too quick to judge this set.


----------



## homegilla

My DVI-HDMI no longer works with my HT30744. It used to work fine. Now my ATI card doesn't "see" the TV. If I go to "Force TV Detection" on ATI Control Center it will find the TV, but not as an HD display and I can't get the TV to display anything.


I tried reinstalling windows, and Checked my cable and PC at a friends and they both still work.


Anyone have this problem or know how it can be fixed?


Thanks


----------



## Count Blah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homegilla* /forum/post/11643316
> 
> 
> My DVI-HDMI no longer works with my HT30744. It used to work fine. Now my ATI card doesn't "see" the TV. If I go to "Force TV Detection" on ATI Control Center it will find the TV, but not as an HD display and I can't get the TV to display anything.
> 
> 
> I tried reinstalling windows, and Checked my cable and PC at a friends and they both still work.
> 
> 
> Anyone have this problem or know how it can be fixed?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I never used the HDMI connection until just recently, even though I've had the TV for a long time now. I was never able to get the display to be widescreen, it always had the pillar boxes on the side, no matter what I did. I have little hope of ever getting this aspect of the TV to work at this point.


----------



## sanders4617

I watched Florida vs Tennessee in HD last Saturday.. and I have to say it looked GREAT. Since I never had the controller, I always had the zoomed in look (pix 4).. and HD didn't look near as good. It looked better than regular tv of course, but not like I had hoped.


----------



## DrBri99

Someone in my town is listing a HT30744 for sale.


They said they were trying to adjust a configuration value in the service menu and the picture went blank.


They are asking $50.


Anyone think this is worth it?


Any idea if it can be fixed?


Thanks for any help/ideas.


----------



## modified

I have the 30" Sanyo. I want to adjust the width of the screen in the service menu. When I switch from Pix 1 to Pix 2 while playing my 360 I notice I'm losing part of the screen. Is this difficult to do and is it potentially harmful? I looked in the service manual and the steps seem straight forward. Can you have a test image up on the screen while adjusting it? I've had this TV for over a year too. Is adjusting these settings after using it this long going to be a problem?


----------



## yrly

It could screw up the set, I've not tried it. However the set has a built in overscan of between half and inch and an inch on the horizontal, dependent upon the line voltage. Most CRTs have some built in overscan to account for line voltage variations, that just seems to be what this one was designed with. If your line voltage is stable it probably is possible to shave off some of the excess, but of course you run the risk of blacking out the picture entirely and not being able to correct it. As far as running it, I've been using the set for quite a while and it hasn't really changed, so I doubt length of time run would have much if any bearing on it.


----------



## Count Blah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrBri99* /forum/post/11696811
> 
> 
> Someone in my town is listing a HT30744 for sale.
> 
> They said they were trying to adjust a configuration value in the service menu and the picture went blank.
> 
> They are asking $50.
> 
> Anyone think this is worth it?
> 
> Any idea if it can be fixed?
> 
> Thanks for any help/ideas.



I've not read too many success stories doing what you are suggesting.


----------



## sambev

The more sub-channels a channel has the more the HD channel has to be compressed to make room for them. This reduces the resolution.


----------



## yrly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sambev* /forum/post/11733274
> 
> 
> The more sub-channels a channel has the more the HD channel has to be compressed to make room for them. This reduces the resolution.



Still I never noticed that with the old Samsung TXN2771HF I had in there prior to this set, nor did I notice it with the HT30744. Think it was merely coincidence that they added the channels around the time that I switched sets that made it appear worse than it was. One of these days I'll hook an HD DVD player up to it and see just how good or not good it really is, I suppose I'll try this if Sears reduced the HD-A1 they've had sitting around and I pick it up for the other livingroom as I have a lot of movies for it, which would make it worth my while. Should I end up doing that I'll let everyone know how it looks.


----------



## gormly2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrBri99* /forum/post/11696811
> 
> 
> Someone in my town is listing a HT30744 for sale.
> 
> 
> They said they were trying to adjust a configuration value in the service menu and the picture went blank.
> 
> 
> They are asking $50.
> 
> 
> Anyone think this is worth it?
> 
> 
> Any idea if it can be fixed?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help/ideas.




This happened to me while I was in the menu and I almost freaked out... but cooler head prevailed and I just mentally retraced my steps and I got the picture back.


It will probably be possible to get the picture back but it may take a while to go through all the codes to see which is screwed up.


My suggestion is to go through each one at a time and adjust three up and three down, that out to get the picture back.


but its definately a risk.. is it worth $50.00

probably.


I'd buy it.


----------



## gormly2

smack it on the left side or grab the top in the middle and rock it.


works for me.


----------



## bwilkins

I've been viewing HD on my32744 using the QAM tuner but tried recently to use a SA8300 from TW. I ran the setup multiple times and never got it to work right.


Either the SD material got scrunched and the HD was correct (usually when I tried a 16x9 setup) or the SD was normal and the HD got sent in as 4x3.


Has anyone gotten it so the SD is full screen and the HD comes out in the 16x9 with the black bars at the top and bottom?


I tried search and there is a section on it, but it died off before anyone really gave an answer besides running the setup again.


Thanks


----------



## jsp2000

It has something to do with putting the cable box in "pass through" mode.


Unfortunately, I don't have the box anymore to tell you where to find that setting. Look in the menu that lets you set the resolution coming out of the box...set it to pass through and that might do the trick.


----------



## ccreyes87

I bought a Sanyo HT30746 in used conditions for a very, very low price and I want to connect all my old systems and a Wii, everything works except for something that bugs me a bit, when I press the menu button on my remote and the menu options appear on screen, I can't choose any of them, I just can't move between the different options to customize the settings to my own taste, specially the picture ones because color, bright and contrast look bad, I thought that maybe buttons in the remote are not working, so I tried with a Sony universal remote and the same thing, I can't move, I press the up and down buttons and I can't choose any option, is like the buttons don't work, which is weird considering that I tried with two remotes...Also, when I press the parental control button, nothing happens. I just want to know if there is a way to fix this, perhaps a way to calibrate colors, bright, contrast and all that stuff without using the menu?, Is there something I can check in the Service Manual? Can someone tell me where I can find it? Is this a sign of something more serious?? All help is very welcome.


----------



## dframe3

Well add me to the list of owners with the color problem. I cannot remember if I have the 30" or 32" model. Also, my problem seems to be a lose of another color besides red as the picture first goes blurry and then turns very red and dark. Smacking the left side (only side accessible) of the case fixes the picture. My set is nearing 3 years old.


I called Sanyo and the service person said it is a common issue and the fix is to remove and clean the "converter". That is all he would say. He said the converter is part of the tuner. Huh? Which tuner? Color problem is same regardless of tuner used. Anyway, his comments seem consistent with cleaning "pins". So, I will open up the case and look for bad solder joints and clean all electrical "plug" or "socket" connectors.


I have worked on tv's and monitors before, but I cannot seem to remember the safe way to discharge the picture tube...something about screw driver under rubber cap/cup clipped to chassis ground...seems crude and potentially damaging.


----------



## Annon Kaies Zi

I have had my HT32744 Sanyo for almost a year now. A few months after I first purchased it, I went into the service menu and corrected some for overscan. Now, quite a bit later, there is still a bit of overscan. I've delayed fixing it for some half year now P). Today when I went to go into the service menu to attempt to fix the problem, I wasn't even able to get into the service menu! I've done it before, on this exact set. However, when I try and enter the service menu now (by unplugging the TV, holding down the "VOL -" button on the TV itself, then plugging it back in), it always tells me to press the CH UP button to scan for channels. I'm not sure what's different this time, but if anyone could help, I'd greatly appreciate it. Getting this fixed would be nice. ^_^


----------



## TH3_FRB

Wow...2700+ posts since my orignial starting the thread! I've got this issue intermittently. Some days it will be fine, others I'll get the green tint that comes and goes. A gentle love tap to the side of the case will fix it on occasion. Anyway, can anyone give me some tips on trying to deal with Sanyo on this out of warranty? I assume the first step is calling Sanyo CS since it seems like thety are well aware of the issue. Is there an official TSB I can reference or something?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *renegade44* /forum/post/10746890
> 
> 
> My understanding is the only post warranty work being authorized by Sanyo is the "green tint" problem (which is actually a loss of the red gun) on the HT32744. The reason they are fixing this problem after the warranty has run out is because it is a mass manufacturing defect in a significant number of HT32744 TV's.


----------



## yrly

They serviced my set under warranty the replaced it out of warranty. I had a 30744 and they replaced it with a 30746 about 6 months after the initial warranty expired. Just contact them see what they say, they were very helpful with me, even called back to make sure that I was satisfied. It is service like that that makes a repeat buyer. I was considering a cheaper 50 inch Plasma TV to upgrade my one 42 incher with in the one livingroom, Sanyo normally wouldn't have been something I'd have considered but thanks to their excellent service it is now something I might consider. That said the 30746 has been just fine. I have this TV in the dining room, same as I had the original, where they get a lot of use it is placed in the corner of the room so the depth of a picture tube makes no difference.


I've never really considered it to be a top tier set, some sets have a better picture, the picture is decent if you turn the over bright factory settings down. I'm not one of those die hard CRT fans either, I've got two HD CRTs (this and a Samsung), one LCD rear projection, one LCD flat panel, and one 800x600 LCD VGA projector which I guess would be considered EDTV. Still they weren't a bad value when they were readily available, you can still find some refurbs out there, some Wal-Marts probabaly still have some new ones (I saw one at one like two weeks ago). It is a decent way to get an HD set without spending a good chunk of change. I think I paid $281 for mine. Even today that is still $300 less than a budget LCD and I've had one or the other for quite some time. Technically the picture is better than a lot of the budget LCDs because the black level on many of the budget sets is obviously worse, as is the repsonse time.


I've been DVRing all the football games the last few weeks and watching them sans commercials on this set and it looks good on HD, not as good as the Sony in the livingroom, but still quite good and as with any CRTs you won't see a hint of motion blur with fast action, so in all I've been satisfied. I never bought the Sanyo due to recommendations of anyone, simply the cheap price and the location of where I was going to use it.


Unfortunately now they seem to be making only an SD version of the set, at least that I can find. It is not much cheaper, lacks many of the features, has an obviously worse picture (even though from what I can find it probably uses the same CRT, which seems like a waste of potential to me). If you see one of the HD ones floating around and are in need of a cheap set its not too bad for the price and what you get.


----------



## TH3_FRB

I just called CS and was told that Sanyo has been repairing/replacing sets with the "green screen" issue. The lady I spoke with couldn't say if they were still doing this or not but gave me the name and number of the manager who would know. He's on lunch now but I will be calling later today. I'll post an update once I have some more info. The manager's name is Harvey and he can be reached at (800) 877-5036 ext 1700.


UPDATE


Harvey was a nice guy. He asked me to explain what was going on and then said he'd need the serial # and should be able to fix it under warranty for me. Hopefully that means I can drop it off at a local service center this week.


----------



## Count Blah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TH3_FRB* /forum/post/11910087
> 
> 
> Harvey was a nice guy. He asked me to explain what was going on and then said he'd need the serial # and should be able to fix it under warranty for me. Hopefully that means I can drop it off at a local service center this week.



You and what Army?


----------



## vladgur

Does anybody still have a link to the service manual for HT32744? It seems to have disappeared.

Could anyone email me a copy please


----------



## TH3_FRB

This set is nothing. I previously had a 40" Sony XBR tube that weighed close to 300lbs IIRC. I am able to at least move this around the apartment myself. I'll definitely need some help getting it down the steps though.


I just spoke with Harvey again with my serial # and address/phone. He said they will locate a service center within a reasonable distance of me and fix the set free of charge. I don't mind having to take the set in myself, I'm just happy to have it fixed. I actually decided to replace it last week anyway so I now have a nice 37" Vizio in the bedroom. I'll be putting this set up on Craigs List as soon as I get it back.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Count Blah* /forum/post/11912204
> 
> 
> You and what Army?


----------



## mrpergo

vladgur;

P.M. me with an addy and I'll send it to you.

It's 4.87mb


----------



## TH3_FRB

Dropped my set off at the service center yesterday. They said no worries, I've got full coverage and they'll take care of it. Should be a couple weeks by the time they replicate the proble, order parts and fix it. Sanyo CS has been a pleasure to work with, especially considering this set has been out of warranty for over a year.


----------



## Afroteddy

I'm glad to see this thread going on. I'd still like to get the best possible performance from this actually good tv. I woould like to fix a couple of common problems including a bend on the top right of the screen and diagonal lines on during a dark black display. I am fortunately NOT having the green tint problem. Also if anyone has perfected using an ATI radeon card with this tv I could use your help as well.


----------



## koige

I have one of the 32 inch TV's and I was wondering if I could just bring this into walmart and return it at this point. I wouldnt mind getting store credit but could someone let me know if this would be possible? I dont have the box anymore and the TV is a little knicked from moving it in and out of dorm rooms but its still very functional but a little too big for me at the moment and the green thing is really pissing me off at the moment. Do I just take it back to walmart and suprise them or is there someone I should talk to first.


----------



## jimdoo

Mr X was a nice guy. He asked me to explain what was going on and then said he'd need the serial # and should be able to fix it under warranty for me. Hopefully that means I can drop it off at a local service center this week.


Same thing happened for me- I guess it pays to be persistent- seeing as how the first time I called they said NO repairing under warranty due to the age of the set.


THANK YOU - SANYO!


----------



## strumabit

I have a Sanyo HT30744 and have been satisfied with everything except the lag I experience when playing console games. I've tried all connections and that doesn't make a difference. Is there something that I can do to fix this issue?


----------



## bilbo777

Thanks for the info and posting!


Well, I called Sanyo after reading this topic. Contacted Harvey and he says something about infamously being famous on the Internet kiddingly. Serial number and I have to drop it off for a fix. He did add if it was the picture tube, I'm on my own but most likely the green screen problem is it.


Fantastic! And thanks to those on this topic that have been persistent. The way this was going, I'd get it fixed on my own and skip Sanyo pretty much as I've never had a TV blow until 5-6 years. ( My own is 8-9 years ) But this service makes me reconsider definitely Sanyo when time comes.


Thanks to the OP leading to Harvey and thanks to Harvey!






"The manager's name is Harvey and he can be reached at (800) 877-5036 ext 1700.


UPDATE


Harvey was a nice guy. He asked me to explain what was going on and then said he'd need the serial # and should be able to fix it under warranty for me. Hopefully that means I can drop it off at a local service center this week."


----------



## joeags

This is a post from a few months past, but it's happening with my set also, and started about 3 weeks ago. I've had it for exactly 2 years now, and what I notice is that if I squeeze together the plastic casing on the top of the set, it stops. It seems like something became loose and is... well... I have no idea what I'm talking about, but it seems to work. Of course the next day it will start up again. Getting quite annoying, but it usually goes away after a few minutes... I guess nobody has any further news on this...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimdoo* /forum/post/9784899
> 
> 
> Hey - me too! I'm experiencing the same exact problem- mine is intermittent too. I called Sanyo and the woman said there were no other customers complaining of this. She simply recommended I check if the surround sound is set to on and to turn it off. I dont think that's really any solution! What if I want to use surround sound? I havent really tested it - but I believe it happens on multiple inputs on my set also- composite for tivo and normal ota via digital tuner. Well, if more people than just us two are having this problem I would be interested. Maybe sanyo will cover this issue as well even outside of warranty like the green screen problem.


----------



## wpony

I everyone I just started having trouble with my HT373744 and a green tint to the screen I bought it through walmart with a extended waranty but I cant find the waranty but I see you all talking about a green screen problem I have to turn my green all the way down in the menu to be able to get even close to a normal picture is that what every one else is having problems with ? thanks


----------



## sjsbspartan

I just contacted the Sanyo service center due to the random green tint issue on my 30744. The guy I talked too said they would repair it under warranty, asked for my serial number, and said that they would call me back and tell me which service center to haul it too. I know it's heavy, and those stairs are gonna kill my back, but hey, the fact that they're gonna take care of it, I'm pleased! Didn't even ask me for purchase information which would have been a dog for me to look up! Thanks Sanyo!


----------



## viOleNcE

Sorry to bump an old thread but could someone please lend me the service manual for the HT30746 model? I really need it, thanks.


----------



## frostbyte3964

Looks like I don't have to scroll through 90+ pages after all. I have had the same green tint issue as well as a few others with my HT32744 since almost day one. I can tweak the case of the TV and sometimes get it back to working. I bought a Repair Master warranty online after purchasing it and am very glad. This TV sucks! Horrible sound, the analog coaxial signal doesn't work although I only figured that out when I actually tried to use it just for testing purposes to find the green problem. I had a guy come out and "repair" it once a few years ago and then it started happening about 6 months later and have been dealing with it and the warranty ever since. Just got told that they will issue a "replacement" for it that is equal to what it is. My biggest question is, "Can it be another brand?" There seems to be tons of problems with all Sanyo tube TV's. The repair guy that came out the last time that issued the request for a replacement said there was no way he could fix the problem without putting major changes to the flimsy case it's in. The board don't have enough support and sag causing the problem, which explains why I could tweak the case to get it to work sometimes.


----------



## Mako22

I am experiencing an audio issue with my HT30744, one that has been described by others, where it sounds like wind in a microphone and you jiggle the cables plugged into the tuner a bit and it goes away or gets worse. I've actually had my picture go black on me too.


I contacted Harvey ("Hi, is this Harvey? I got your name from the AVS forum... says Harvey") and got a totally different person than what you guys have been decribing. He was no help at all and basically left me with the option to take it to a service repair shop. And the only one he could suggest was an hour away from me. I live in a very populated area (1.5 million +).


I'm trying to control myself from not ranting too much but I am really pissed off. I bought this set after reading the many great stories about it on this forum and the set is not even 3 years old. The set has not moved since I

installed it so it hasn't been dropped or mishandled.


Anyway, what I could use from people here is a possible solution to this problem, one in which I can fix myself.


For what it's worth, Harvey said he has been given the go ahead to fix sets with the green tint issue, but there hasn't been enough people experiencing the audio problem that I have, so he will not cover this under warranty. He didn't even offer to look into it or have any educated guess to the problem.


It seems to me that if the tuner board doesn't have enough support and sags causing the green tint issue, then sagging could also cause wires to cross giving audio distortion too.


Has anyone else had audio problems like this?


EDIT: Apparently cleaning the contacts can help... Can anyone tell me how to discharge the picture tube.


----------



## AprilS

Does anyone still have the info on the QAM kit to enable the QAM tuner on the HT32744? I can't get it from Sanyo anymore (they told me I was out of luck) and now my cable company finally has some stations I could get if I could enable the QAM tuner. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## mggtiger

Hello everyone and thanks for the great posts.


My set goes dark periodically. One poster suggested a tap on the cabinet above the A/V connections, and that does indeed restore the picture ... until recently. Now the screen is dark more often, and the trick doesn't always work. I checked IC711 as suggested by one poster, but that one seems to be soldered solidly. I don't see obvious bad solder joints.


Does anyone have any suggestions as to what may be the problem?


MANY THANKS!


----------



## WJonathan

I remember reading about corrosion problems on the tuner board on this set. Search this thread for "clean" or "contacts".


----------



## BlackwaterStout

I can't believe this thread is still getting replies. My 30 inch is still going strong. Although in a way I wish it would die so I could have an excuse to get a real TV. Anyone interested in buying it?


----------



## SoonerTheBetter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlackwaterStout* /forum/post/13154725
> 
> 
> I can't believe this thread is still getting replies. My 30 inch is still going strong. Although in a way I wish it would die so I could have an excuse to get a real TV. Anyone interested in buying it?



My 32 inch has never given me a problem from day one.


Except for the poor speakers, which haven't been used for a couple of years.


I read through this thread and its predecessor a few years ago and crossed my fingers that I didn't have the problems that some have had.


This tv has been great.


Whenever I get the hankerin' to buy a new set, I see inferior pictures or extravagent prices.


But I don't think I will be able to hold out much longer. Cheap LCD's are looking decent. Plus I want something new and big.


----------



## sterno3

I agree with the quality of this TV...i have had it for almost 4 years now...I too am pondering an upgrade to a 42" 1080p LCD. One issue that just came up recently is the lack of HDCP support. I have just recently attempted using the HDMI for use with somthing other than my HTPC (using DVI-HDMI). This has been rock solid for 720p use, but recently I have attempted using an upconverting DVD player I have (HDMI) as well as an AppleTV. Both are having issues getting the HDCP working. The ATV gives a very clear message that my device doesn't support HDCP. Also the DVD player never syncs, & gets the symptoms the DVD manual states will happen if the monitor doesn't support HDCP.


Is there anybody out there seeing the HDCP issues I am? I haven't done a full on trouble shooting effort, but wondering if I missed anything obvious.


----------



## bkc98

FYI -


I just phoned Harvey with Sanyo (1.800.877.5036 x1700) using the info from previous posts on this thread. He told me they would repair the 'green image' issue at no cost to me (presuming the issue is not with the picture tube). He forwarded me to a girl named Jennifer (didn't get her extension) and she looked up a service center in my area immediately. She indicated they would fax my information to the service center and I could take it in for repair ASAP.


I bought my set 3 years ago.


Thanks to all that posted this information on the thread!


/bc


----------



## Mako22

I was able to fix my issue of sound static and picture loss with my HT30744. Not sure if this is related to the green tint issues that people have been experiencing.


I fixed it by either opening up the case and cleaning the dust out or solidifying the tuner card with more screws... because I did both.


Funny that Sanyo only used 2 out of 6 screws to hold the tuner card in.


I noticed this after taking the cover off... there are really 6 screw holes to hold the tuner card in. The other 4 holes are covered with the sticker that shows the L and R for all the plugs... if you gently push with a pencil (or some such object) on the sticker in back you will find indentations where the other screw holes are clovered, just put some more screws in to solidify the card. Mine is very solid now compared to before, the plugs don't move at all now.


I assume Sanyo didn't use 6 just because some of the holes are right where the L and R are on the sticker.


----------



## Afroteddy

I think my analog tuner blew out. My screen goes dark when I set the tv to that input and I don't get any video or audio. Has this happened to anyone before?


----------



## Big Boss

Hey Guys,


I just got a green tint the other day on my Sanyo HT30744 set. I wanted to look at something, so I moved the TV out, and the screen gave off a green tint.


Some of the things I've done to "fix it" are:


Move the TV around, sliding it from side to side, unplug the TV and then plug it back in, and rock the TV set.


All of these "fixes" only last for a short period of time. Maybe 5-10 minutes. Am I doomed to spend more money on a new TV? I really don't want to do that right now.


I'm sure others have had such an issue, and can give me a hand. Thanks for the look and help guys!


----------



## Afroteddy

Well I talked to Harvey today and he wasn't able to be as helpful to me as he's been to some of you. I told hime about my pincushion/bending problem in the top right corner of my set. He said that that was an issue that couldn't be fixed..











Then I asked him about fixing the digital tuner for Qam cable. He said that he could send me the disk but he didn't have the cable. He then said that I should ask one of my fellow AVS'ers for the cable.



So if anyone has either the service manual for the 32744 and/or the Qam enable cable I'd sure appreciate it. I'll even send the cable back to you. I just wanna try and make the best out of this tv finally. My goal is to turn it into a secondary htpc center in my computer room.


----------



## Jim001

See the following post for the service manual

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...71#post4224971


----------



## Afroteddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim001* /forum/post/13879865
> 
> 
> See the following post for the service manual
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...71#post4224971



I saw that too but its for the 30" widescreen model (30744), not the 32" fullscreen (32744). Thanks anyway though. I didn't think any still read this thread.


----------



## mrpergo

Afroteddy send me a PM with your Email addy and I'll send the HT32744 service manual.

Its about 5mb in pdf format.

Don't know anything about the cable.


----------



## wrwine3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Afroteddy* /forum/post/13876628
> 
> 
> Well I talked to Harvey today and he wasn't able to be as helpful to me as he's been to some of you. I told hime about my pincushion/bending problem in the top right corner of my set. He said that that was an issue that couldn't be fixed..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I asked him about fixing the digital tuner for Qam cable. He said that he could send me the disk but he didn't have the cable. He then said that I should ask one of my fellow AVS'ers for the cable.
> 
> 
> 
> So if anyone has either the service manual for the 32744 and/or the Qam enable cable I'd sure appreciate it. I'll even send the cable back to you. I just wanna try and make the best out of this tv finally. My goal is to turn it into a secondary htpc center in my computer room.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=2624 


A fellow named Jimdoo was the last reference I could find. He is still active here. Send him a PM.


----------



## blikksem

My story ...

My HT32744 was bought around Feb 2005 from Walmart.

It started showing intermittent green about 4 weeks ago. I found this thread and contacted Harvey at Sanyo.

He was very helpful and faxed a repair authorization to a local repair shop. They did the repair in 2 days. They told me they had already done a few for these TVs and thus had the parts in stock.


Really a *big* thanks to Sanyo.


I plan to write to them to thank them. I hope a few of you do as well.


----------



## Master_Shake

Hey, does anybody have ANY other contact (email?) info for Harvey at Sanyo (1.800.877.5036 x1700) from the previous posts??? I've been trying to get a hold of him since June. Nobody ever answers that extension. Everyone else that I explain the situation to has no knowledge that they are fixing out of warranty televisions. They've taken my info before but nobody calls me back. It's so frustrating and I would assume the longer this takes there's a chance they will no longer cover the issue.


----------



## okcubsfan

Well, first the problem. I've had an HT32744 since the fall of 2004. In addition to the color/green tint problems, now the HD tuner has stopped getting signal. There is officially no signal either over the air (bunny-ears w/ amp) or over the Cox cable, which they say now has free HD content. Has anyone else had this issue with these sets? Is there a fix? Help....


I'm really mad at Sanyo. I spoke with "Harvey" over email and he said that, in spite of my have had the issue for a long time, Sanyo was no longer helping to fix these sets with the green tint and color bleeding issues. I said it would have been nice to have a recall, b/c I didn't find out about the ubiquitous nature of the issue until it was too late. I just thought that my set was having a one-off problem. Now, with no digital tuner, the thing is essentially a boat-anchor. So, I'm here to say that Sanyo products are trash, the company is trash and I'll never, ever buy anything Sanyo again!!


In the meantime, can anyone help me with the digital tuner? Am I just missing something obvious?? Thanks to anyone who still reads this thread!!


-Ryan


----------



## Master_Shake

Well, I finally got to speak to Harvey...been trying since the end of June. Of course, he said that he was only allowed to extend the repairs until June 30th.


Was there ever a clear idea of what actually needs to be done to fix the green tint issue? Was it really as simple as cleaning contacts?


----------



## khcv63

Hi all,

Just out of curiosity, how many folks Tv's are still working great. Mine is and it's 3 years old. I just wish it could lose some weight. LOL.


Magic


----------



## imauafan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khcv63* /forum/post/14837479
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how many folks Tv's are still working great. Mine is and it's 3 years old. I just wish it could lose some weight. LOL.
> 
> 
> Magic



Mine is still working although I don't use it very often. I had one problem with it where the picture was very fuzzy with both the digital and analog tuner. I carried it to be repaired, the repair guy didn't find anything wrong with it, I brought it back home and it has worked well every since. I have no idea what the problem was or if it will come back. My guess is that it will pop up again but hopefully it won't be for several more years. Even though I like this tv it is very big and bulky compared to lcd's so I wish that I had waited one more year and gotten an lcd instead.


----------



## crawdad62

Mine's still going strong after 4 years. I did replace it as my main TV this past spring and it's being used now for mostly video gaming/secondary HDTV but it's still being used daily.


----------



## Jim001

I gave mine to my brother-in-law last year. He had the "green tint" problem fixed in Mar/Apr this year and it's been going strong ever since. Great set, picture... just a lot on the bulky side.


----------



## Amigo-2k

I retired my 32" to the basement a couple of weeks ago. I upgraded to a 52" LCD 550 Samsung. The only issues I've had with it was the greening blurry issue. My fix was to put a couple of gator-aid caps under the front of the tv. This helped keeping the blurry greenies away.


----------



## Anavel

New to the forums. I have the HT30744 model and it appears that my screen has a slight tilt on the upper-right corner. Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## Trebuken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mako22* /forum/post/13381557
> 
> 
> I was able to fix my issue of sound static and picture loss with my HT30744. Not sure if this is related to the green tint issues that people have been experiencing.
> 
> 
> I fixed it by either opening up the case and cleaning the dust out or solidifying the tuner card with more screws... because I did both.
> 
> 
> Funny that Sanyo only used 2 out of 6 screws to hold the tuner card in.
> 
> 
> I noticed this after taking the cover off... there are really 6 screw holes to hold the tuner card in. The other 4 holes are covered with the sticker that shows the L and R for all the plugs... if you gently push with a pencil (or some such object) on the sticker in back you will find indentations where the other screw holes are clovered, just put some more screws in to solidify the card. Mine is very solid now compared to before, the plugs don't move at all now.
> 
> 
> I assume Sanyo didn't use 6 just because some of the holes are right where the L and R are on the sticker.



This gave me the confidence to open mine up. I too removed the dust that I could. Did not add any screws, but I made sure everything was connected solidly.


I had been having issues with Greening, until my set went black and I only received audio on all inputs.


Finally I found a 'H' and 'Screen' adjustment knods that are not accessible from the outside. These alone may have fixed my problem. I now have a perfect picture, though honestly I will not be sure about the Green issues until I use my HDMI connection. My greening issues seem to be connected solely to the HDMI connection.


Thanks, it was time to either fix it or toss it...


----------



## tcooper185

Anyone else having intermittent "green" issues with their Sanyo? Mine started about 3 months ago, and are intermittent. It stayed for a while, then I smacked the back of the TV and it stopped. About 2 months later, it started again, but comes and goes.


I don't really want to crack open the back of the tv, but if what was just described above is pretty easy, I'd try it.


Also, my screen is basically zoomed in too much. I don't see all of the ESPN logo that they put down the left and right sides of SD content. Can I adjust that with the H and Screen knobs that you mention above?


Thanks in advance!

Tim


----------



## snack49

Mostly this is too thank the many previous posters.

After a few weeks of green and reading various posts I tried lifting my set from the front right corner. Red flashed by intermittently. Holding it up I placed about a 3/8 inch cardboard shim under the corner. This seemed to help. But I noticed that the back foot was no longer touching the table top. So I pushed down the plastic case at the back corner of the set. I felt something settling inside the set. This having worked well I decided to pretty up my repair by shimming up the front right-hand leg of the set. I checked the table top for level and found that the dropped corner had resulted in the top being warped or twisted as a result of the sets considerable weight and my wonky floor. Sorry for the long preamble but it appears that this process reseated a board or component. The set has been working fine for 3 or 4 weeks now. This seems to confirm that re-seating of boards or modules may help. However I won't even take the back off my set until it acts up again. What a shame it would have been to send this beautiful TV to a landfill!


----------



## rectalogic

I was told by a TV repairman that the HT32744 "green blob" problem is due to "shadow mask doming" caused by an area of white in the picture (e.g. the ice in a hockey game etc.)


See "What is doming?" (sorry, forum will not allow me to make this a clickable link):
http://www.walshcomptech.com/repairfaq/REPAIR/F_crtfaq.html#CRTFAQ_027


----------



## tcooper185




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rectalogic* /forum/post/15517563
> 
> 
> I was told by a TV repairman that the HT32744 "green blob" problem is due to "shadow mask doming" caused by an area of white in the picture (e.g. the ice in a hockey game etc.)



So were you able to get someone to fix it? Did they come to you (I dread lugging that TV to the car and back in)? How much did it run?


----------



## doomdahdoomdoom

Just picked up a used HT30744 for $200. Previous owner said that it occasionally went green, but hitting the side of the TV usually seemed to fix it.


I took it apart and added solder to all the "Red" points mentioned in this thread, as well as a few other bad-looking spots. Watched 3-4 hours of TV last night and no trouble so far. As long as the colour stays, I feel it was a pretty decent deal.


----------



## talz13

I feel that I've missed my chance on this, but does anybody know how to get a cable to enable the qam tuner on this beast? Maybe even some schematics? I'd try to build my own at this point, if I could get the disc (or disc image) to configure it. I've got the ht32744...


----------



## Afroteddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anavel* /forum/post/14937074
> 
> 
> New to the forums. I have the HT30744 model and it appears that my screen has a slight tilt on the upper-right corner. Is there a way to fix this?



Mine has the same problem as well as some blurriness on the left side. I think mine is in need of some calibrating but I'm too chicken to mess with the service menu so I'm gonna take it to a repair shop and let them do it.


----------



## Afroteddy

Glad to see there are still some people using their tv and still in this thread. mine is still going strong and is finding new life in 09. Gonna see if a service center can calibrate it for no more than $100. I thinm my analong tuner burned out but I got a hd cable box so thats not a concern anyway.


----------



## tcooper185




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Afroteddy* /forum/post/15592025
> 
> 
> Glad to see there are still some people using their tv and still in this thread. mine is still going strong and is finding new life in 09. Gonna see if a service center can calibrate it for no more than $100. I thinm my analong tuner burned out but I got a hd cable box so thats not a concern anyway.



Let us know what you find out...I'd deal with the transport for $100, but not much more.


----------



## mcsewnab

I read somewhere in this link that Harvey had an email. Can anyone provide it?


----------



## dframe3

Just lost the picture, have sound but no picture on any input. I ordered an LCD last night, but wanted to hear if the solution was relatively easy. If so, I will put this TV to secondary use.


FWIW, jut before I lost the picture, I would loose sound when switch channels. Resolved that problem by changing from HDMI output to fixed on my cable box...only lasted about one week, then no picture...but I still have the sound by golly.


Either easy fix or it is going to the recycler.


----------



## BlackwaterStout

I'm praying that mine blows up. Can't get a new LCD until this one bites the dust. I'm kind of like that new commercial where people are trying to deliberately destroy their TV just to justify a new one.


I thought this TV looked pretty good when I first bought it years ago but now I realize it looks like hell compared to the 1080p flat screens all my friends have.


----------



## laziboy

Mine got broken once. Had some picture but very bad and getting worse and worse. Sometime if I shake the TV back and force a few times, it will get the picture back to normal.


i opened it up and reseated a couple of connectors behind the big tube and it's now working again.


But do remember to unplug the AC cord before you do that because there are a couple of component still have power even if the TV is off.


Just my 2 Cents. Good luck.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dframe3* /forum/post/16607514
> 
> 
> Just lost the picture, have sound but no picture on any input. I ordered an LCD last night, but wanted to hear if the solution was relatively easy. If so, I will put this TV to secondary use.
> 
> 
> FWIW, jut before I lost the picture, I would loose sound when switch channels. Resolved that problem by changing from HDMI output to fixed on my cable box...only lasted about one week, then no picture...but I still have the sound by golly.
> 
> 
> Either easy fix or it is going to the recycler.


----------



## dframe3

Fixed it last night. removed, cleaned, and reseated the vertical component boards (audio, video, tuner) and all is well.


----------



## laziboy

Excellent job, dframe3!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dframe3* /forum/post/16613360
> 
> 
> Fixed it last night. removed, cleaned, and reseated the vertical component boards (audio, video, tuner) and all is well.


----------



## renegade44

has anyone got automatic time adjustment to work after the switchover to HD?


----------



## BlackwaterStout

Anyone want to buy my 30" ? LOL


I finally got a new TV (42" 1080p LG). My wife tells me we should take the Sanyo and put it in the bedroom but after getting nice new bedroom set I don't want that beastly CRT making it look junky. I'd like to eventually put the LG in the bedroom on the wall and maybe get a 52" during the BF sales.


I can stick the Beast in the basement but I'd rather get rid of it completely.


----------



## ptcamp52

I am brand new at this so I hope that I am doing this right.


I've got some kind of a copy protection issue between my JVC DR-MV100B DVD/VHS upconverting recorder combo and my Sanyo HT32744 HDTV.


I purchased the TV in January of 2005 and the DVD recorder in August of 2008. The two units are connected by HDMI cable. For the first 8 months everything was lovely. In April of this year I played a DVD made at my daughters workplace. It contained video taken from the National Geographic channel which related to a weapons system component which they had developed. After playing the video I can no longer play copy protected DVDs or tapes. All I get (with the exception of an opening screen on a couple of DVDs) is a blue screen. I can play any of my unprotected DVDs and tapes with no problem. All other functions seem to work fine.


I have sent my DVD recorder to the JVC service center for the 3rd time. The first time they replaced the entire DVD carriage. That didn't help. The second time they tried to get the blue screen and couldn't. The third time I sent some of my DVDs and tapes back with the unit. They work fine for them. They have sent me one of their recorders, identical to mine, to try. I get the same blue screen.


When I contacted Sanyo all they said was that it had to be the DVD unit.


I don't know if my daughter's DVD triggered the copy protection issue or if it was coincidence.


My question is: does my Sanyo HDTV have firmware that can be upgraded and if so how do I find out if there is an upgrade that addresses my problem?


----------



## renegade44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ptcamp52* /forum/post/17207532
> 
> 
> I am brand new at this so I hope that I am doing this right.
> 
> 
> I've got some kind of a copy protection issue between my JVC DR-MV100B DVD/VHS upconverting recorder combo and my Sanyo HT32744 HDTV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is: does my Sanyo HDTV have firmware that can be upgraded and if so how do I find out if there is an upgrade that addresses my problem?



Have you checked using another tv with an HDMI connector?


----------



## ptcamp52

I haven't. I only have the one Sanyo HDTV. However, the JVC tech I have been dealing with tried it with everything he had and it worked fine. Both my JVC recorder and the JVC recorder that the tech sent me get a blue screen when playing copy protected media on my Sanyo. At the moment I have the tech's recorder and he has mine.


----------



## Cappy445

Hello everyone!


I have a GeForce 9400 GT hooked up to my Sanyo-HT30744 TV using a DVI to HDMI cable. The TV is supposed to use Component 3 audio input for sound on the HDMI channel when a DVI device is hooked up. When I uninstall the driver to my video card and/or when my PC is booting up and going through BIOS, the HDMI channel displays the notification that you must use the Component 3 input for sound, ext, and works like is should. When the driver is installed and when the boot process gets to the Blue Windows start screen the screen flickers then the TV thinks the HDMI has sound coming through even though it don't.


Can anyone please help me on this?


I have messed around with the TV and the NVIDA settings and everything and NOTHING.


Is there any pins I can break off the DVI end to make it work like it should or anything I can adjust in the service menu?


----------



## JMikeH292

I found an HT32744 on Craigslists for $50. I had him hook it up, and it looked good. Got it home, hooked up to a DirecTV hr-22. Looks great. This is for a bedroom. I have 3 other newer HDTV's. But for $50, I'll take it.


Quick question, that probably has already been answered, does it convert 720p to 1080i?


----------



## Bink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMikeH292* /forum/post/18031437
> 
> 
> I found an HT32744 on Craigslists for $50. I had him hook it up, and it looked good. Got it home, hooked up to a DirecTV hr-22. Looks great. This is for a bedroom. I have 3 other newer HDTV's. But for $50, I'll take it.
> 
> 
> Quick question, that probably has already been answered, does it convert 720p to 1080i?



Nope, no 720P capability. Only 480i, 480P & 1080i.


----------



## JMikeH292




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bink* /forum/post/18031681
> 
> 
> Nope, no 720P capability. Only 480i, 480P & 1080i.



Thanks for the quick response. Then what does it do with 720p sources? For instance, I was under the impression that ESPN was 720P. I get it fine with my DirecTV HD DVR, connected with HDMI.


----------



## Tsuma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bink* /forum/post/18031681
> 
> 
> Nope, no 720P capability. Only 480i, 480P & 1080i.



? Mine displays 720p just fine, fed from my WDTV over HDMI. In fact it looks better than being fed 1080i.


----------



## Bink

Hmmm, just checked it with my E* Vip622 via component and 720P works fine with it, although it still upconverts 720P to 1080i.


It must have been an issue with the Comcrap Motorola boxen's 720P output back in the days that they were my MSO.


----------



## hendrickx

I get the green screen thing until it warms up. Any way to fix it?


Also, If I run 720 or 1080 on by brighthouse hd box, it's squished funny. I have to use my Sanyo remote to switch from normal to letterbox on several channels. If I run 480 only it's all automatic. Is there a fix here as well?


Thanks!


----------



## abutcher

I too had the same problem where my HT30744 TV would lose its color. My mom's HT32744 would have the same problem too. They both are refurbished models bought at Value City Dept store. If I gave the cabinet a good hit it would mostly fix the color, but it could also make the picture go fuzzy too, a clear sign of just a loose connection somewhere.


So after my wife telling me she was sick of this almost 2 year problem and she was going to buy a new TV on the weekend, I figured I had nothing to lose. So I took the rear cabinet off, unseated the card mounted on the picture tube, applied a little dielectric grease on the connector on the card and reseated the card, removed, re-greased and reattached the card. I have had no problem with either my or mom's which I did the same to since! This is an easy fix that anyone can do. The hardest part is moving the TV and reassembling the rear cabinet. Do not pull the cabinet back out more than you have to, to ease the reassembly of it.


----------



## bart2brett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abutcher* /forum/post/18252981
> 
> 
> I too had the same problem where my HT30744 TV would lose its color. My mom's HT32744 would have the same problem too. They both are refurbished models bought at Value City Dept store. If I gave the cabinet a good hit it would mostly fix the color, but it could also make the picture go fuzzy too, a clear sign of just a loose connection somewhere.
> 
> 
> So after my wife telling me she was sick of this almost 2 year problem and she was going to buy a new TV on the weekend, I figured I had nothing to lose. So I took the rear cabinet off, unseated the card mounted on the picture tube, applied a little dielectric grease on the connector on the card and reseated the card, removed, re-greased and reattached the card. I have had no problem with either my or mom's which I did the same to since! This is an easy fix that anyone can do. The hardest part is moving the TV and reassembling the rear cabinet. Do not pull the cabinet back out more than you have to, to ease the reassembly of it.



I just started losing the red color every once in a while. I'm going to try this. I'll let you know. Thanks for the tip


----------



## lgodave

Hi,


Was just given a HT32744 as a freebie. Had heard about some random color loss from previous owner which I assumed was just a cabling issue. Haven't seen it happen yet myself. I too might consider the cleaning/reseating suggested in March and June 2010... Thankful to AVS for continuing to provide this very helpful information.


Now if I could only find a cheap Sanyo FXYA remote (or universal remote/codes) that would let me properly access/control the onscreen menu and the advanced features like Picture and Picture... I'd be a very happy HT32744 owner.


----------



## rezzy

I bought the 27" version (no HDMI) about 4 years ago. No problems so far (knock on wood).


----------



## lgodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rezzy* /forum/post/19068251
> 
> 
> I bought the 27" version (no HDMI) about 4 years ago. No problems so far (knock on wood).



Glad to hear it. Your model didn't use a Sanyo FXYA Remote did it? Still looking for a remote/codes that will let me navigate the menu/features.


My Sony AVR-2100 seems to allow me to access much of the HT32744's features but I can't seem to navigate the on screen menu properly. I can go between the antenna tab and Channel Search but navigating to other tabs or scrolling up or down the screen (and selecting items) seems blocked.


Anyone with ideas on what other options I might try? Got a Sony WebTV Keyboard (and RCA UltimateTV DVR Keyboard) I'm going to try and use (they both have TV Remote functions). I might also try another Universal Remote.


----------



## rezzy

On my remote in very small numbers, it has: "GXAB". I bet it could control your model, also. I got my set on clearance from Wally-World; you could check a few stores to see if they have any leftover Sanyo remotes laying back in stock in somewhere.


----------



## Andrew8468

Hello folks, just joined here although I read this and other threads before I bought my Sanyo HT30744 in Jan 06. Hard to believe I am closing in on 5 years with that beast but haven't had any problems that a solid smack didn't fix *LOL*


Anyway, the reason I finally signed up and am posting is I have been watching mostly OTA HD signals and had Canadian satellite TV using composite cables and switched over to the local cable company and they have given me a Pace HD-DVR to use. I went out and bought an 1m long HDMI cable and when I power up the tv, the video and audio are great but as soon as I change the channel on the box, the new channel loses audio. If I switch back to the previous channel the audio is gone from there too. The only way that seems to fix the problem is to shut off the tv and then power back up. Is this an issue with the tv, the hdmi input/cable or the cable box itself? Any solutions would be most welcomed.


----------



## DBCooper

"I feel that I've missed my chance on this, but does anybody know how to get a cable to enable the qam tuner on this beast?"


Call Sanyo. The original models had a built-in tuner, but they dropped it with a promise to install it if you need it. I think that promise morphed into "we'll send you the conversion kit."


----------



## DBCooper

@andrew8468 said "The only way that seems to fix the [no sound] problem is to shut off the tv and then power back up. Is this an issue with the tv, the hdmi input/cable or the cable box itself?"


It's the HDMI port. Mine does the same thing and I have DirecTV. Sometimes it powers up with sound, sometimes not. Sometimes I have to power-cycle several times.


----------



## Andrew8468




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DBCooper* /forum/post/19170134
> 
> 
> @andrew8468 said "The only way that seems to fix the [no sound] problem is to shut off the tv and then power back up. Is this an issue with the tv, the hdmi input/cable or the cable box itself?"
> 
> 
> It's the HDMI port. Mine does the same thing and I have DirecTV. Sometimes it powers up with sound, sometimes not. Sometimes I have to power-cycle several times.



Is there a fix for this or should I forget HDMI altogether and stick with component cables?


----------



## DBCooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andrew8468* /forum/post/19180884
> 
> 
> Is there a fix for this or should I forget HDMI altogether and stick with component cables?



I am not aware of a fix other than a repairman. When you power up, does your screen tell you to use component cables? Mine has a red message telling me that. I don't even know what it means. Is it saying use all component cables or just sound?


----------



## awdrifter

Hi, my parents have the HT32744 and today it suddenly started to display some messed up color. I really don't know how to describe it, so I took some pictures. As you can see, the picture looks muddy and dark, it's like the backlight is dimmed on an LCD. And I'm already taking the pictures with the contrast and brightness turned all the way up.



















Anyone know what's the cause of it or if it's fixable? I can do simple soldering if it's just replacing something simple. Thanks.


----------



## lgodave

Hi,


Not sure what you'll need to do but I have some questions anyway.


Just for clarity... what ,if anything, have you already checked/tested to narrow down this issue?


For example have you ruled out problems with your various input cables and/or the inputs themselves? Does the TV's display have this problem on all inputs or even no inputs (where there is no signal)?


Sounds like you already adjusted some of the TV's display settings... have you attempted a Factory Reset/Restore of the TV's settings? (I think this TV has that option right?) Just in case there are some funky options that might be giving you grief.


Good Luck. Hopefully this forum will be able to help resolve this issue.


----------



## awdrifter

I have tried the coaxial, RCA and component input, all of them are showing up like that. I also tried the reset button on the remote, is that the reset you're referring to? Thanks for the reply.


----------



## lgodave

I don't have a factory remote so I'm not exactly sure if your "reset" button actually performs a reset to factory default or not. When I was performing a remote code search for this TV on one of my remotes I got a prompt to rescan for channels and a restore factory default (I think).


If I had a factory remote (or one that gave me proper access to the On Screen Menu) I could tell you what you may have to do...


I assume a "slap" to the TV's casing (as discussed elsewhere in this thread) has not "restored" the TV either?


I've read earlier in this thread that there may be a board you can try and pull/reseat to otherwise "fix" what a "slap" might only temporarily resolve. If this is the same issue others have had with loss of certain color(s). Not sure if that is the same issue you have.


----------



## awdrifter

Thanks for the info. I tried slapping it today, it didn't work. I'll take it apart this weekend and reseat the board. Just making sure, you guys are talking about the board connected directly on the back of the tube right? I'm going to unplug the TV tonight and let the power drain for a few days.


----------



## lgodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *awdrifter* /forum/post/19188648
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I tried slapping it today, it didn't work. I'll take it apart this weekend and reseat the board. Just making sure, you guys are talking about the board connected directly on the back of the tube right? I'm going to unplug the TV tonight and let the power drain for a few days.



That is what I was thinking. Not sure it is going to fix your specific problem but if you're willing to try it... I'm not sure it can hurt to try. (Worst Case is the Parents get a much less heavy/oxy LCD or Plasma TV)


A very good idea letting the TV sit unplugged for 48 hours or more. Then it also wouldn't hurt to brush up on tips to avoid electrical/static shock. Insulate yourself from ground by standing on a non conductive surface like a block of wood. Discharge Static Electricity from youself before working on the inside of the TV. Avoid touching metal when possible, use insulated tools, etc.


Good Luck and if you have your camera handy I'm sure everyone wouldn't mind seeing photographs of the process and anything odd you might see inside.


----------



## pastorrobcasey

Can't find a solution to this anywhere. Apologies if I post this to the wrong forum. My Sanyo HT30744 flashes a black screen annoyingly for over five to ten minutes before finally allowing the picture to stay on when the television is turned on. It seems that once the TV is "warmed up" it works great. We've had the television for years and just noticed that it has started this and it's getting progressively worse over the last six months or so. I can't seem to find anyone that has the same problem. Any help?


----------



## lgodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pastorrobcasey* /forum/post/19204967
> 
> 
> Can't find a solution to this anywhere. Apologies if I post this to the wrong forum. My Sanyo HT30744 flashes a black screen annoyingly for over five to ten minutes before finally allowing the picture to stay on when the television is turned on.



Besides the "warm up" seeming to fix this issue... what other troubleshooting have you tried? Is this problem on all your inputs or just some? (Bad Cables or Source?) Do you have unaffected audio while the screen blacks out? (Narrows it down a little)


Have you tried turning the TV on via Remote and Power Button? (Not sure what difference that makes. But the results might be interesting if different.) Does "slapping" the TV do anything? (As it supposedly fixes other "known" issues with this TV.)


Do you have a way to test the power receptacle you are plugging into? (A multi-meter to check voltage and continuity) You should probably see voltage around 114 to 126 V (I've usually seen 125V on outlets I've tested). Anything significantly higher or lower might be an issue. Let us know if you get any "odd" readings.


Along that front have you tried switching outlets? A loose or bad contact (check for how much "wiggle" you have or if it falls out of the receptacle) might prevent the TV from drawing the power it needs to start up properly. If a different "good" outlet works then bypass,repair, or replace the "bad" receptacle.


Good Luck,


----------



## awdrifter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *awdrifter* /forum/post/19188648
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I tried slapping it today, it didn't work. I'll take it apart this weekend and reseat the board. Just making sure, you guys are talking about the board connected directly on the back of the tube right? I'm going to unplug the TV tonight and let the power drain for a few days.



I asked a friend that knows a lot more about electronics to take a look at it for me. He adjusted the focus and said it was unresponsive. He also removed the PCB at the back of the tube and reinserted it for me, it didn't fix the problem. His guess is either this part (some kind of voltage regulator) or the tube is bad.











He also said it could be one of the signal processing boards, so I took pics of all of them. If anyone knows which one controls the color please let me know, I'll see if I can find a replacement and try that too. Thanks


----------



## DBCooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andrew8468* /forum/post/19180884
> 
> 
> Is there a fix for this or should I forget HDMI altogether and stick with component cables?



That would probably solve it. I switched to ordinary RCA RGB plugs and it's OK now. Except it took me an hour to figure out that the video 1 input was dead. The brand/model TV set seems to have an extraordinary number of defects that show up after the warranty expires.


----------



## Andrew8468

Well I am back and now it is a different issue in that the the ATSC tuner seems to be messed up although the NTSC is fine. I had 20-some channels logged into the memory. From the analog channels going up I see Ch 2 with the PSIP into. I am missing the second channel 2 I had. I get a D 03-1 and D 03-2. The I get 4 and 5 with PSIP then it goes to Video 1. If I go down from there, get 57 and 51 then back to analog. If I manually enter a channel number then I see more channels. With the PSIP I see 9, 17, 21, 23, 25 and 29. Without I see 8, 10, 12, 15, 19, 24, 30, 35, 47, 48, 50 and 51. Everything else seems fine. Is it time for me to make the upgrade to a flat panel with built-in tuners?


----------



## DBCooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johnfish* /forum/post/5501700
> 
> 
> For all those who have a V5 set with the QAM tuner disabled. I contacted Sanyo Service and they sent me a cable and a cd and I was able to enable the QAM tuner using my PC. Just call Sanyo Service and ask for the QAM upgrade and they can help you out.



Sanyo is telling me they don't know what I am talking about. They can't even find my serial number in their database. Rather than fight that battle, does anyone have the cable and CD that enables the QAM tuner in the Sanyo HT32744? I would really like to get my hands on it.


----------



## lgodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DBCooper* /forum/post/20321712
> 
> 
> Sanyo is telling me they don't know what I am talking about. They can't even find my serial number in their database. Rather than fight that battle, does anyone have the cable and CD that enables the QAM tuner in the Sanyo HT32744? I would really like to get my hands on it.



So just to clarify... you own a V5 (2005) model with a disabled QAM tuner?


You might want to give them another call back... You might not have registered your TV so it wouldn't be in "that" database... but they should have technical/troubleshooting support based on the Model.


Might just have been a case of CSR Roulette and you got Red instead of Black. Flip that coin again and see what happens.


If you don't find the hardware/software here... don't think of it like a battle with Sanyo... try and explain you wish to enable the tuner and that you need a cable/software to do it. If they aren't finding it... then ask to be transferred to another department that might deal with these Technical issues.


Good Luck


----------



## JoelParks

Hi,

My 7 year old Sanyo HD Tube TV may be nearing its service life...

The problem is that after warming up, the picture turns into glaucoma vision. The effect is intermittent and does not always happen. Banging the plastic case has no effect!

The service manual (linked on this thread) seems to provide a significant number of on screen technical adjustments...

May any of this help, or is time to move on and replace?


Thank You


----------



## DBCooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lgodave* /forum/post/20326728
> 
> 
> So just to clarify... you own a V5 (2005) model with a disabled QAM tuner?



Yes.



> Quote:
> Might just have been a case of CSR Roulette and you got Red instead of Black.



Or worse. It's obviously an offshore support group. I called three times, got three different reps and three different line qualities, none of the six very good. Two of them insisted there were no QAM tuners before 2006. The box is definitely registered.


Another tried to send me through the canned routine to scan channels, but failed to tell me some very basic stuff like where I should set the Sanyo input. Actually, it was worse than that, she first asked me to get my remote, never mentioning that she wanted me to be in front of my TV. I don't want some know-nothing running me through dummy drills, I just want to know if the kit is still available and what equipment is needed on my end.


Quick question. I understood that the "kit" was a cable and a CD. Which connection on my PC is utilized to talk to the Sanyo? I frankly don't see any common plug/jack.


Thanks for the quick response. I would have answered sooner but my SuddenLink (more like SuddenCrash) has been down for eleven hours.


----------



## Afroteddy

Wow! My tv screen went green during the Superbowl right before the halftime show. I know this is a common issue but I don't know what the fix is. Is the tv even worth getting serviced? I think it's the best looking hdtv set that I own even now but now that it's showing all it's common symptoms I'm not sure if I should continue to hold on to it. Then again, my budget won't allow me to get a 32" tv that looks as good as this one does.


----------



## Afroteddy





















Can you seen the green tint in my picture? Also my picture slants up to the right. I have always had this problem but I'd still love to fix it.


----------



## Shink

Mine just got the green tint as well a couple weeks ago. I don't think they are worth fixing anymore - I'm just waiting for electronic recycling day to dump mine off.


----------



## Robert58757

Yum.. I am eating my words. It is tasty!


This leads to a question. How do I turn-off the 3:2 pull down feature if my DVD player is doing the 3:2 pulling down? Would that redundancy casue problems? May be Sanyo has automatic sensing capability to turn on/off this 3:2 pull down feature.


----------



## Afroteddy

I have decided to open up this tv and play with it before I decide to get rid of it.. I have already unplugged it. How long should I wait for it to discharge before taking the back off? Also if anyone can tell me what to look for as far as locating common problems I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Kingpanda627

Hi,


We recently bought this TV from a friend who is moving. It has great picture quality but when we plugged in our wii console we cannot figure out how to turn on the panorama/wide view (it is stuck in a standard format and not stretching the entire width of the screen)


We bought a universal remote and programmed it to our TV. While this allows us to navigate, change channels and volume, etc. we still cannot figure out how to enable the widescreen panorama while our wii console is in use.


One site suggested the remote that came with has a button that allows this. Also to use wii composite cables.


Does anyone else have any suggestions?


Thanks


----------



## Shink

Use Wii Component cables and you can set the output of the Wii to 16:9, which will fill your entire screen. As far as stretching an existing image, the original remote has a button called "Pix Shape" that cycles through the various stretch & zoom modes.


----------



## cblank

Hey everyone,new to the forums.I have the sanyo HT30744 that was a freebie and the uhf vhf catv connector where cable tv is hooked up has been broken off of the board (see pic) . Is it possible to use the digital antenna in where cable tv is now digital?


----------



## bikenski

It's a bittersweet day. Just dropped off the last CRT TV in the house at Best Buy to be recycled. The Sanyo HT30744 had served admirably for the past 9 years, originally as the primary living room set, and then as a bedroom set. The picture would occasionally go a bit green, but wedging something under the left side of the chassis would usually fix the problem. If not, a good smack on the side would always set it right. Not a bad lifespan for an inexpensive WalMart TV!


Work was disposing of a 1080p 50" Panasonic plasma, so that's the replacement bedroom TV. (Yes, it's ridiculous to have a TV that large at the foot of the bed, but the price was right, and I couldn't resist.)


----------



## bart2brett

Me Too! Just unloaded mine (what a beast) a couple of weeks ago. What a fine trooper it was (I had to put some folded up paper under the front right). People would laugh when they saw that, but no one could argue it was the best picture. Yeah it was a sad day.

New TV is a Samsung 55" LED (UN55F7050AFXZA) from BJ's.


----------



## mikey man

My HT32744 is still going strong!

It went from the family room to the garage several years ago.

Every once in awhile it goes green, but a smack or two on the top fixes that.

Friends can't believe the awesome picture during sports from a rooftop antenna.


----------



## duckland23

I bought a sanyo HD 30 INCH set in 2006 and after 2 months the picture tube went out on it . I called sanyo they told me they stock no parts to repair my set . So I had to haul it back to walmart for a refund . They where out of the tube hd sets by sanyo and wanted to give me a store credit . I tiold them I wanted a full refund or no deal . I never bought a television from walmart again . The last one I bought new was a sony DLP from sears that warranty for 3 years covered the bulb too . They sent me out a replacement ever year when it went out too . the price for the warranty was worth every penny . So You guys may as well got a good set but I never bought a sanyo set again . The set had a good picture and sound but they wont come out and fix it if it breaks on you .


----------



## rezzy

My 27" (4:3) is still holding up, though I wish I picked up the 28" (widescreen w HDMI) while it was still available.


----------



## Jon/xpm

Does anyone know how much the HT30744 weighs?


Thanks

Jon/xpm


----------



## Ratman

Figure around 125 lbs.


----------



## Jon/xpm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ratman*  /t/435721/official-sanyo-ht32744-ht30744-thread/2880#post_24244532
> 
> 
> Figure around 125 lbs.



Thanks for the information.


Jonathan


----------



## rezzy

My Sanyo CRT is starting to show her age (temporal discoloration in light areas of picture); looking to pick up a shiny new 4K flat panel on this upcoming black Friday. But keeping this one 'til she gives up the ghost.


----------



## CRTorNothing

*Still alive!*

I'm sitting here typing, watching IDHD (I know...slow day. Slow life, actually) I have a Sanyo HT28745, the mystery set that WalMart sold only a short while in mid-2005. I paid $470 for mine, which was the demo, so it had been on for weeks. What I remember most about that purchase is my back being out for three weeks after I got it up to my condo.

I have had the "green" problem, and the "floating sync bars" problems. All were cured by removing the main board and carefully resoldering all pins to the video board socket. It seems that using a lot of connecting cables on the back flexes the main board, causing bad joints to open.

My set has never failed. It has survived lightning, 100% humidity for a weekend after Matthew hit last October, and it still meets specs. 

To this day, it produces the most natural color picture I have ever seen. I should point out that I was in TV engineering for 40+ years, and designed and built over 15 complete TV stations. So, I have seen a few good color pictures...and I know what to look for.

In 2008, I found service instructions for a similar set, and decided to touch up the factory rom settings. Mine, like most, had a slight tilt. I did not touch the yoke, which is the only way to correct the tilt. I would rather keep the perfect convergence. Every other size and linearity and registration setting was near-perfect, and now they are. 

The horizontal linearity on any CRT with a deflection angle of over 90 degrees is going to suffer.
Think about a car headlight trying to illuminate a sign on the opposite side of a freeway and you'll get what I mean. I did achieve the necessary reduction of factory overscan needed to read sports graphics. I also got the gamma and grayscale exactly as it should be, based on the characteristics of P22 phosphor. This is VERY important when watching classic movies on TCM or wherever.

I was again fortunate. Like the older sets discussed here, the 28745 has a velocity modulator. It works. The later sets, especially the HT30746 omitted this feature. It makes a HUGE difference in perceived clarity, especially in low lights, because it pre-compensates for discrepancies in the CRT itself. The later sets merely had hi-frequency boost (sharpness) which helps, but does nothing but add noise to low lights...and moire to tweed. 

Except for complete cleaning every three years, my set has not been touched since Spring of 2008. That's pushing 50,000 hours of use now. The tube tracking and warmup are as-new. It may die tomorrow, but so might I. At less than one cent an hour, I am well-satisfied.

Of course, "progress" always rears its ridiculous head. My Comcast box and my WDLive both have YPrPb outputs, but that is bound to change. Fortunately, friends and my present wife took my advice and bought the Sanyo. Unfortunately, they wanted HDMI and got the 30746. One failed and sat for 8 years. My (now) wife's has sat in her Tennessee bedroom since 2010, a year before we were married. The friend recently loaded his and brought it 250 miles to me. It was an easy fix: the combo gun driver chip and a few associated diodes and transistors on the CRT board. (Another chopdown: the 28745 and older sets used three gun drivers with greater output and perfect reliability.)

When researching the various models, looking for an old digital tuner with HDMI that might work in the 28745, I was amazed at how many chassis re-designs these sets endured in the 3 years they were made. The first two years were improvements. The last was cheapening. The 30746 has HDMI, but it lacks the VM and preset colorimetry functions of the 28745. By finding and changing a few rom settings in the various sharpness/contour circuits, I have it looking nearly as good as the 28745...

With two notable exceptions. The 28745 used HV limiting and beam current sensing to prevent the CRT damage mentioned so many times above. The 30746 uses the HV limiting, but also clipping in the single-chip CRT driver board. No CRT I have seen has any sign of the damage, but the combination of changes on the 30746 makes the picture slightly less-than-perfect. It also tilts a bit more. But, so do I these days.

When I go to friends and relatives houses, I honestly wonder how they tolerate the solid state screens. (As if they had a choice. The last CRT plant in the world rolled to a stop in 2011.) I've seen more-accurate colorimetry on Polaroid film. I'm always glad to get home to my Sanyo. 

God-willing, it will outlast me.

If anyone has a 28745 with the HDMI input, I'd appreciate you letting me know before you trash it.


----------



## oryan_dunn

CRTorNothing said:


> I'm sitting here typing, watching IDHD (I know...slow day. Slow life, actually) I have a Sanyo HT28745, the mystery set that WalMart sold only a short while in mid-2005. I paid $470 for mine, which was the demo, so it had been on for weeks. What I remember most about that purchase is my back being out for three weeks after I got it up to my condo.
> 
> I have had the "green" problem, and the "floating sync bars" problems. All were cured by removing the main board and carefully resoldering all pins to the video board socket. It seems that using a lot of connecting cables on the back flexes the main board, causing bad joints to open.
> 
> My set has never failed. It has survived lightning, 100% humidity for a weekend after Matthew hit last October, and it still meets specs.
> 
> To this day, it produces the most natural color picture I have ever seen. I should point out that I was in TV engineering for 40+ years, and designed and built over 15 complete TV stations. So, I have seen a few good color pictures...and I know what to look for.
> 
> In 2008, I found service instructions for a similar set, and decided to touch up the factory rom settings. Mine, like most, had a slight tilt. I did not touch the yoke, which is the only way to correct the tilt. I would rather keep the perfect convergence. Every other size and linearity and registration setting was near-perfect, and now they are.
> 
> The horizontal linearity on any CRT with a deflection angle of over 90 degrees is going to suffer.
> Think about a car headlight trying to illuminate a sign on the opposite side of a freeway and you'll get what I mean. I did achieve the necessary reduction of factory overscan needed to read sports graphics. I also got the gamma and grayscale exactly as it should be, based on the characteristics of P22 phosphor. This is VERY important when watching classic movies on TCM or wherever.
> 
> I was again fortunate. Like the older sets discussed here, the 28745 has a velocity modulator. It works. The later sets, especially the HT30746 omitted this feature. It makes a HUGE difference in perceived clarity, especially in low lights, because it pre-compensates for discrepancies in the CRT itself. The later sets merely had hi-frequency boost (sharpness) which helps, but does nothing but add noise to low lights...and moire to tweed.
> 
> Except for complete cleaning every three years, my set has not been touched since Spring of 2008. That's pushing 50,000 hours of use now. The tube tracking and warmup are as-new. It may die tomorrow, but so might I. At less than one cent an hour, I am well-satisfied.
> 
> Of course, "progress" always rears its ridiculous head. My Comcast box and my WDLive both have YPrPb outputs, but that is bound to change. Fortunately, friends and my present wife took my advice and bought the Sanyo. Unfortunately, they wanted HDMI and got the 30746. One failed and sat for 8 years. My (now) wife's has sat in her Tennessee bedroom since 2010, a year before we were married. The friend recently loaded his and brought it 250 miles to me. It was an easy fix: the combo gun driver chip and a few associated diodes and transistors on the CRT board. (Another chopdown: the 28745 and older sets used three gun drivers with greater output and perfect reliability.)
> 
> When researching the various models, looking for an old digital tuner with HDMI that might work in the 28745, I was amazed at how many chassis re-designs these sets endured in the 3 years they were made. The first two years were improvements. The last was cheapening. The 30746 has HDMI, but it lacks the VM and preset colorimetry functions of the 28745. By finding and changing a few rom settings in the various sharpness/contour circuits, I have it looking nearly as good as the 28745...
> 
> With two notable exceptions. The 28745 used HV limiting and beam current sensing to prevent the CRT damage mentioned so many times above. The 30746 uses the HV limiting, but also clipping in the single-chip CRT driver board. No CRT I have seen has any sign of the damage, but the combination of changes on the 30746 makes the picture slightly less-than-perfect. It also tilts a bit more. But, so do I these days.
> 
> When I go to friends and relatives houses, I honestly wonder how they tolerate the solid state screens. (As if they had a choice. The last CRT plant in the world rolled to a stop in 2011.) I've seen more-accurate colorimetry on Polaroid film. I'm always glad to get home to my Sanyo.
> 
> God-willing, it will outlast me.
> 
> If anyone has a 28745 with the HDMI input, I'd appreciate you letting me know before you trash it.


An option if you can get one would be the HDFury. I have an HDFury 2 which adds HDMI to my same vintage Philips 30PW850H which only has YPbPr. My set had overscan issues, but the Philips firmware didn't allow for proper correction. I've paired the Philips and HDFury with a DVDO Edge, and that combo is an amazing combo. The DVDO Edge has allowed me to get years of extra use out of my Philips, with HDMI only gear like a Chromecast that I'd otherwise be SOL on.


----------



## PaulC80

So, as a cable guy, I happened across one of these monsters in 2015. While wrapping up a job, the customer asked me if I wanted a TV, he said, "If you can lift it, you can have it." hah!

It's been going strong for 5 years, maybe 8 hours a day? Great TV for the kids living room. I don't have to worry about toys being thrown at it! The HT30744 is a tank! Still a fantastic picture with a Amz FireTV.


----------

